#ubuntu-bugs 2006-09-25
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62223 in kde-guidance (main) "Monitor & Display, User Management, Disk & Filesystems - All Broken" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62223
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62224 in mplayer (multiverse) "mplayer-nogui 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu4 (amd64 binary) in ubuntu edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62224
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62225 in update-manager (main) "Could not calculate the upgrade" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62225
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62226 in gnome-applets (main) "Mixer claims "muted" and I still receive sound" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62226
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62227 in arson (universe) "Arson fails to burn from .iso" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62227
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62229 in nethack (universe) "Incorrect path to playground in man page" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62229
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62230 in Ubuntu "[edgy]  Corrupt graphics on boot" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62230
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62231 in at-spi (main) "Problem report on login" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62231
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62233 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed - trying to install to sdb instead of sda" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62233
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62234 in Ubuntu "Knot 3: ATI 9600xt black screen freeze with Desktop CD" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62234
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62235 in libgpod (main) "New upstream release supports later iPod models" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62235
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62236 in kernel-package (main) "warning: UTS_RELEASE has moved to utsrelease.h" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62236
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62237 in Ubuntu "Please sync quicksynergy (universe) from Debian unstable" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62237
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62239 in hal (main) "Suspend and hotswapping problems caused by hald-addon-storage" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62239
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62240 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62240
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62243 in boost (main) "please sync boost 1.33.1-7 from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62243
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62244 in bochs (universe) "Debugging mode not enabled in Bochs." [Untriaged,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62244
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62245 in samba (main) "XFS Group Quotas are not working" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62245
<dholbach> good morning
<Hobbsee> hey dholbach!
<dholbach> heya Hobbsee
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62248 in Ubuntu "kernel-image-2.6.17-9-amd64-generic panics on boot" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62248
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62249 in bzr (main) "merge from bundles should support io redirection" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62249
<Kagou> morning
<nictuku> hi
<dholbach> hey Kagou
<Kagou> hey dholbach
<dholbach> woohooo
<dholbach> new members for the HugSquad!
<dholbach> we're at 165 now!
<Fujitsu> :O
<Kagou> :)
<dholbach> is marking as dup broken for you guys too?
<dholbach> I tried to mark bug 62231 as a dup of bug 56452
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62231 in at-spi "Problem report on login" [Untriaged,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62231
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56452 in at-spi "Edgy: at-spi Crashes frequently (crash reports no longer necessary)" [Unknown,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/56452
<dholbach> hey keescook
<dholbach> welcome to the crew! :)
<keescook> hi dholbach!  :)  Thanks.  :)
<dholbach> keescook: you're up late, hm? :-)
<keescook> I figure I'm already going to be using the tracker pretty heavily with security work, figured I should join the bugsquad team too.  :)
<dholbach> ah nevermind, me marking bugs as dup works again
<keescook> yeah, I am.  Having too much fun reading all the wiki pages.  :)
<dholbach> hehe :)
<dholbach> keescook: and with the bugsquad you have a nice emblem on your LP page too ;)
<keescook> precisely!  :):)
<ajmitch> dholbach: I've got you all beat, I have an NZ logo on mine ;)
<Fujitsu> I like the MOTU fist.
<dholbach> ajmitch: wow /me looks
<ajmitch> keescook: so what security things do you plan to do? mainly keeping on top of vulnerabilities?
<keescook> Fujitsu: hey, I used your awsome right-floating table for my wiki page.  that looks great; I couldn't pass it up.  :)
<crimsun> oh excellent, now I have someone to push debdiffs to
<dholbach> ajmitch: it's quite hard to see what it should resemble :)
<ajmitch> dholbach: the country of course
<keescook> ajmitch: yeah, I'll basically do whatever pitti tells me to do.  :)
<ajmitch> keescook: heh ok
<dholbach> ajmitch: it took me like 10 seconds to see that ;)
* ajmitch is looking for others to do selinux work with
<Fujitsu> keescook, you discovered my wikipage? :O
<keescook> Fujitsu: yeah, I was browsing new ubuntu members from the CC agenda wiki.  :)
<Fujitsu> Aha.
<keescook> ajmitch: the icon should include sheep!  ;)
<ajmitch> bah
<keescook> ajmitch: I've gotta get an selinux box up and running.  I've been meaning to do that.
<ajmitch> keescook: and I've got to try & help out the debian guys who are doing it alone
<keescook> I've played with grsec and apparmor, but not se yet
* keescook nods
* ajmitch has some security updates to push to dapper & earlier as well :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62251 in kq (universe) "widows / streched mode" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62251
<keescook> goodnight folks!
<dholbach> sleep tight and see you later!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62252 in pppoeconf (main) "pppoeconf doesn't start on live cd" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62252
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62253 in Ubuntu "kernel panic (edgy eft)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62253
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62254 in openoffice.org (main) "Create-Form-Wizard doesn't complete" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62254
* dholbach closes bug 62253
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62253 in linux-source-2.6.17 "kernel panic (edgy eft)" [High,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62253
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62255 in pptpd (main) "pptpd on edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62255
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62256 in openoffice.org (main) "Fonts on menus are antialiased differently from other programs" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62256
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62257 in gforge (universe) "Please sync 3.1-31sarge1 from sarge-security" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62257
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62258 in Ubuntu "The Network settings Lose DNS data after restart" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62258
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59237 in xserver-xorg-video-mga (main) "Xubuntu login screen shows flashback of previous session after logout." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59237
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62259 in koverartist (universe) "Missing cd/dvd templates in /usr/share/apps/koverartist/cases" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62259
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60705 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "bugs when multiple users are logged into same machine ...." [Untriaged,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60705
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62261 in Ubuntu "Please sync amap-align 2.0-1 from Debian Sid (main) [[[[[[[[[[[new] ] ] ] ] ] ] ] ] ] ] " [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62261
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62260 in notification-daemon (main) "[Edgy]  All Gnome-Power-Manager pop-ups appear in the bottom right corner" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62260
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62264 in azureus (universe) "NullPointerException" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62264
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62265 in Ubuntu "Please sync m16c-flash 0.1-1 from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62265
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62063 in pida (universe) "libgnomevfs" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62063
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62187 in ubiquity (main) "KDE ubiquity crash" [Untriaged,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62187
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62262 in Ubuntu "Please sync avarice 2.4-3 from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62262
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62263 in Ubuntu "Please sync biosquid 1.9g+cvs20050121-1 from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62263
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62242 in apache2 (main) "[Edgy]  No binaries for Apache 2 2.0.55-4ubuntu3 for CVE-2006-3747" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62242
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62266 in Ubuntu "Please sync pyepl 1.0.14.dfsg.1-1 from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62266
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62268 in Ubuntu "Please sync pyode 1.1.0-1 from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62268
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62271 in Ubuntu "Please sync zimpl 2.05.ds1-1 from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62271
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62269 in Ubuntu "Please sync poa 2.0-1 from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62269
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62272 in Ubuntu "Please sync boinc-app-seti 5.13+cvs20060510-1 from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62272
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62273 in Ubuntu "Please sync astronomical-almanac 5.6-1 from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62273
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62274 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "[edgy]  slmodem not working out-of-the-box on ThinkPad R52" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62274
<dholbach> 713 unread desktop bugs mails
* dholbach gets to work
<seb128> 308 here
<pschulz01> dholbach: Is that ubuntu-desktop?
<pschulz01> Sorry.. misunderstood.
* pschulz01 has none :-/
<dholbach> pschulz01: desktop-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com
<poningru> heh
<poningru> wow
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62275 in bzr (main) "pull and update with lightweight c heckouts should only affect the	working tree" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62275
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62277 in gnome-menus (main) "Missing "properties" option in context menu" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62277
* gnomefreak doesnt know if thats possible but a good idea atleast a not so important one either
<seb128> gnomefreak: what?
<gnomefreak> adding a properties to the context menu for gnome-menus bug # 62277
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62278 in Ubuntu "Edgy not working with Safecom routers" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62278
<cbx33> There is still the bug in d-i where if you press Alt+Tab whilst the progress bar is on screen it freezes the entire installation.......very annoying if you are on a VMware machine
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62279 in Ubuntu "Hibenate on Logout doesn't work" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62279
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62280 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu Server 6.06.1 Crashes on Boot Configuring Network Interfaces" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62280
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62282 in xchat-gnome (main) "words hilight doesn't work" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62282
<fabiand> hey
<fabiand> i suppose i found a bug :)
<fabiand> when running "dd if=somefile of=someotherfile" i get a segfault ... gdb discovers: 0x00002aaaaad3afa0 in strlen () from /lib/libc.so.6
<fabiand> can someone confirm this bug?
<fabiand> oh ... using 6.06 lts with all updates
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62283 in k3b (main) "k3b when you select open, filters to only projects" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62283
<neutrinomass> fabiand: known issue
<geser> fabiand: see bug 42264 if it the same issue
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42264 in gettext "language pack po files drop cflag comment which causes segfaults in e. g. 'dd'" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42264
<fabiand> geser, neutrinomass .. okay, i just looked in coreutils...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62284 in opencv (universe) "cvFitEllipse() function does not work" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62284
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62285 in kdebase (main) "cannot disable preview of postscript files" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62285
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62286 in Ubuntu "OpenOffice Impress Crashes on save" [Untriaged,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62286
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62287 in pybliographer (universe) "1.2.9 released - please sync with Debian" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62287
<pirast> when i mark a bug as a duplicate, should i reject it then?
<neutrinomass> pirast: Nah, that's not neccessary
<pirast> neutrinomass: thanks :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62290 in update-manager (main) "Edgy: Update manager problem might confuse users" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62290
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62288 in libsdl1.2 (main) "libsdl ignores gamma settings above 1.0" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62288
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62289 in ubiquity (main) "Unable to install on /dev/sda " [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62289
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62291 in kdebase (main) "Image from removable device set as background not kept" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62291
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62292 in adept (main) "Mismatched db being locked and dpkg having been interrupted" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62292
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62293 in scsh-0.6 (universe) "Depends: scsh-0.6  but it is not installable" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62293
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62294 in zsh (main) "Euro character does not display correctly in Gnome terminal" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62294
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62295 in gtkpod (universe) "Update to 0.99.8" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62295
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62297 in evolution (main) "Opening Exchange calendar crashes" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62297
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62296 in firefox (main) "Button go in location bar souldn't expand" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62296
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62298 in synaptic (main) "[Edgy]  Segmentation Fault when doing various operations" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62298
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62299 in kaffeine (main) "kaffeine interferes with sticky keys" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62299
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62301 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62301
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62300 in Ubuntu "[Edgy]  fonts are not displayed in GTK2 applications" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62300
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62302 in usplash (main) "usplash 0.4 does not show proper progress for shutdown/reboot" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62302
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62303 in adept (main) "Adept should update one group of packages at a time" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62303
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62304 in alacarte (main) "alacarte doesn't honor changed .desktop files" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62304
<pirast> lo.. ubugtu lag :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62305 in openoffice.org (main) "Progress bar is off-centre in OpenOffice.org splash screen" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62305
<neutrinomass> so many bugs :(
<Hobbsee> indeed
* dholbach fancies a runthrough 46724697246 desktop bugs and closing as much of them as possible :)
<ogra> how about fiing them first ? :P
<ogra> *fixing
* dholbach marks bug 7560 as dup
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 7560 in nautilus "Wastebasket fails with read only directories" [Unknown,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/7560
<neutrinomass> bddebian: bug 2207 (this is more of a general question): How do you know what the icons should go there without breaking some other part of the app (do you install and play the game to verify it :P ) ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2207 in abuse-frabs "Icons / pixmaps in wrong directory" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2207
<bddebian> neutrinomass: For desktop files?
<neutrinomass> bddebian: Um, the bug report is generally about the icons as far as I can tell :-/
<dholbach> I must be the only one to accidentally type ctrl-alt-backspace
<neutrinomass> lol
<bddebian> neutrinomass: Well application icons should be application specific on where it expects them shouldn't it?
<neutrinomass> bddebian: That's why I'm asking. The reporter says they should be moved without stating a reason for this (I'm asking you because you said you took a look at the sources )
<bddebian> neutrinomass: Sorry I am in a meeting so I can't look at the bug itself atm :-(
<neutrinomass> bddebian: ok, sorry. I'll try to figure it out :)
<dholbach> is b.g.o broken?
<bddebian> neutrinomass: I'll take a look after my meeting
<sfllaw> dholbach: It appears so.
<dholbach> hmhmhm
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62307 in Ubuntu "Sun Java 5 crashed in Firefox" [Untriaged,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62307
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62308 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Permission Denied on nfs clients for only some files" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62308
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62306 in kimdaba (universe) "Please sync kimdaba (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62306
<dholbach> b.g.o is back again
<sfllaw> Is Gert Kulyk here?
* dholbach closes9776
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60146 in gstreamer0.10 (main) "Phil Collins causes Nautilus to segfault" [Low,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60146
<crimsun> the ... what?
<keescook> (that's not new, I just released it from security/private)
<crimsun> ah.
<keescook> What's the rule of thumb for priority on null-deref crashes?
<sfllaw> keescook: Normally medium.  Unless it's a regression.
<dholbach> keescook: Medium - but that depends on the visibility/prominence of the bug
<dholbach> hahahahaha, Phil Collins - poor nautilus ;-)
<sfllaw> I know.
<sfllaw> I guess Nautilus doesn't like slow rock.
<keescook> that summary almost made me spit out my drink.  :)  I had to triage that one.  (priority now changed to Med)
<dholbach> keescook: I spilled mine into my laptop earlier today - best to keep drinks somewhere else
<dholbach> oh, everybody: keescook did the emblem for ubuntu-qa! he's an excellent artist :-)
<sfllaw> Hurray!
<keescook> ooow!  yeah, mine is kept tightly sealed and way     over there
<Hobbsee> hey sfllaw
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62310 in gnome-pilot (main) "Gpilotd does not reply to all sync request " [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62310
<keescook> dholbach: whats the state of the laptop?  (what sort of drink?)
<dholbach> keescook: it's still drying in the sun, I'll try it tomorrow again
<dholbach> water
<dholbach> the screen went black the power-led went out, so I suppose it was a short circuit or something, we'll see tomorrow
<keescook> ah, well, that's the best kind of drink to spill into your laptop.  :(  I hope that dries out okay.
<sfllaw> Hobbsee: Hello.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62309 in abuse-sdl (universe) "abuse segfaults if SIGINT is raised" [Low,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62309
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62311 in rxp (universe) "rxp segfaults when given a bad command line option" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62311
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62312 in ruby1.8 (main) "gnome art manager crash when you try to download some files" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62312
<sfllaw> dholbach: My laptop's hard disk makes a nice rattling sound now.  It's no longer detected by the computer.
<sfllaw> It's very sad.
<dholbach> urg
<dholbach> I replaced the disk when it did that kind of noises
<dholbach> and I'd obviously replace the laptop too, and I like NEW stuff, but still... :)
<sfllaw> Lenovo seems to have discontinued the machine I wanted to buy from them.
<dholbach> which one is that?
<sfllaw> The T60p with a 1600x1200 screen.
<sfllaw> It's disappeared.
<dholbach> I resisted the urge for a whole day now to investigate in replacements
<sfllaw> Fair enough.
<sfllaw> I have a spare hard disk that is 3mm too large.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62314 in mono (main) "mono crash" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62314
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62315 in ubiquity (main) "Crashed when installing on a P4 Thinkpad" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62315
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62316 in apport (main) "[Synaptic] No notification and report can only be read/write by root" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62316
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62318 in xubuntu-meta (main) "No shipit for xubuntu" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62318
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62317 in evolution (main) "Evolution memory leak on import of csv (Dapper PPC)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62317
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62319 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62319
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62321 in Ubuntu "FAT32 partition on flash drive/USB keyfob gets automounted in case-sensitive mode" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62321
<poningru> anyone know what the motu mailing list is?
<ivoks> universe-bugs?
<ivoks> other is ubuntu-motu
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62322 in openoffice.org (main) "Missing text in "object" context menu" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62322
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62323 in sg3-utils (universe) "[dapper]  libsgutils1-dev should depend on libsgutils1" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62323
<poningru> ivoks: thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62324 in gnome-session (main) "gnome-session segfaults on ia64" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62324
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62327 in gdm (main) "Enabling accessible login causes error " [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62327
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62325 in gnome-power-manager (main) "After 20 minute warning, battery status erroneously drops to 0%" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62325
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62326 in ubiquity (main) "I get the message "Installer Crashed" during the installation of Ubuntu 6.06" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62326
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62328 in synaptic (main) "Gdk-CRITICAL, gdk_gc_get_colormap" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62328
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62329 in firefox (main) "Firefox will not import external bookmarks.html file" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62329
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62330 in kde-guidance (main) "[edgy ] screen brightness" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62330
<nixternal> sfllaw: i searched briefly for a "shipit" product..my fault on that one ;)
<sfllaw> nixternal: No worries.
<sfllaw> It's a completely different thingie.
<sfllaw> The UI is not so good for things outside the distribution context.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62332 in rhythmbox (main) "(edgy) rhythmbox freeze on audio-cd creation" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62332
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62333 in openoffice.org-l10n (main) "please remove openoffice.org-l10n-sh-yu" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62333
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62334 in upgrade-system (universe) "Upgrade caused dual-boot grub to destroy Win2K disk" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62334
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62336 in lvm2 (main) "fstab uses UUIDs for lvm volumes on a new install" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62336
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62337 in xmms-scrobbler (universe) "Tracks with very long names aren't submitted" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62337
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62338 in language-pack-fr (main) "Bad translation of translator-credits" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62338
<huats_> hey all... I'd like to help a bit with triagging.... But I dont know how to handle this bug by instance :  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/50256
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50256 in Ubuntu "Quit/Shutdown Panel Applet Should Be Moved to lower right corner" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed] 
<huats_> does anybody can help me ? for my self it is not a bug but a wish list...
<huats_> what is the right thing to do ?
<neutrinomass> huats_: Well, you can comment with your opinion. Since this refers only to Gnome (I'm not sure about xfce though), you can assign it to ubuntu-desktop as well
<huats_> so I can confirm it ?
<huats_> I mean, this is not a bug...
<neutrinomass> Well, wishlist items like these classify as "bugs"
<huats_> ok
<dsas> huats_: You might want to reject it and ask them to bring it up on the ubuntu-desktop mailling list
<neutrinomass> You aren't allowed to set the "importance" of the bug so you needn't worry about that
<dsas> huats_: Or just let it be wishlist. either way refer them to the desktop list
<fredzer>  i have a ATI Radeon Xpress 200  inbuilt GPU    and its stuck on 640*480 .. i cant change res cos thats the only opition so im stuck ... any help?
<neutrinomass> Yeah, that can be done as well (although sebastien/daniel will take a look eventually )
<dsas> fredzer: You might want to try #ubuntu for help see also http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#
* dholbach hugs huats_
<dholbach> huats_: how's it going?
<huats_> dholbach: hello daniel
<huats_> I am alright
<huats_> and you ?
<dholbach> tired, but ok - thanks
<neutrinomass> fredzer: This is not a support channel. Nevertheless, you should do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" (see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowTo ) . Please promise you will  file a bug about this and attach everything listed in step 5 of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingXAutoconfiguration :)
<huats_> thanks again with the system tray test
<dholbach> huats_: no problem
<dholbach> fredzer: what I said about support channels :)
<fredzer> ok lol
<neutrinomass> huats_: Regarding the bug, I disagree. I'm already fed up with the trash applet being in the bottom right
<huats_> neutrinomass: I disagree with the bug too....
<neutrinomass> huats_: At least for me it's far too common to misclick the trash than the power button (especially when scrolling or so in firefox )
<huats_> so to sum up : I can put that bug in the wishlit...and refer about it to the desktop list ? And on the same time I can put my opinion in comment in the bug ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62341 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15 (restricted) "ndiswrapper crashes when laptop is unplugged" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62341
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62339 in openoffice.org (main) "Crash on selecting columns and graphic" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62339
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62340 in telepathy-gabble (universe) "Seems not to support SRV." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62340
<neutrinomass> huats_: Yeah, something like that. You aren't allowed to mark the importance of the bug (thus to change it to a wishlist) but you are encouraged to comment. I'm not sure whether you should confirm it, but it doesn't really matter (such a change will probably be discussed anyway). If it's a totally outrageous request, you're also welcome to reject it :-) (this isn't one of these cases though)
<huats_> neutrinomass: ok
<huats_> neutrinomass: thanks, I will do so...
* neutrinomass marked it as wishlist btw
<huats_> the thing is even after that, it'll be "untriaged, unconfirmed" right ? just if nobody had a look at it ?
<huats_> (of course, if you hadn't marked it as wishlist)
<neutrinomass> Well, yes. Setting it to confirmed could also be interpreted as "this has been discussed and approved".
<huats_> neutrinomass: ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62342 in gdm (main) "gdmgreeter Failed to connect to socket" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62342
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62343 in language-pack-en-base (main) "wants to remove language-pack-en, but need it" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62343
<dsas> huats_: you should assign the package to gnome-panel (I think)
<huats_> dsas: ok
<huats_> good idea indeed
<sfllaw> Gah!  How did I get this burn on my finger?
<neutrinomass> sfllaw: You must be the only sober person to notice a burn after it has happened :p
<huats_> dsas: how can assign it to gnome panel ?
<neutrinomass> huats_: Click on the blue "Ubuntu" and enter in the product field " "gnome-panel"
<huats_> neutrinomass: I am feeling really dumb right now... thanks...
<sfllaw> neutrinomass: I get distracted sometimes.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62345 in evolution (main) "evolution fails to complain about wrong imap protocol" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62345
<dholbach> sfllaw: I hope you can approve your own bugsquad post ;-)
<sfllaw> dholbach: One hopes.
<dholbach> so you sent those mails with a @ubuntu mail address again?
<huats_> A little advice again : https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/61461 i've check on edgy it is not the good package neither on dapper ... I suspect an other conflict with old,  may be it could be a good thing to ask for more precision ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61461 in samba "Wrong deps for package" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed] 
<sfllaw> dholbach: I did.  The e-mail client got confused and used my personal address.
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> then I don't need to approve on other lists
<sfllaw> huats_: It looks like dapper-security has a broken package.
<sfllaw> You can see this by looking at: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/otherosfs/smbfs
<sfllaw> You will want to subscribe the security team to this, then in the comments ask them to fix this.
<huats_> sfllaw: ok
<zul> sfllaw: what nfs patch? btw :)
<sfllaw> zul: Context, please?
<huats_> sfllaw: the thing is that I am runnng dapper with security updates and that i've just installed this package right now with out any pb....
<zul> #62308
<sfllaw> zul: Are you talking about...
<zul> er...bug number 62308
<sfllaw> Yeah.
<huats_> sfllaw: so I don't understand how this bug is happening...
<sfllaw> If you look at the changelog, -7 has an NFS fix for bug 57543.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57543 in linux-source-2.6.17 "NFSv4 Client do not work" [High,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57543
<zul> ah ok...
<sfllaw> huats_: Dapper security has smbfs (3.0.22-1ubuntu3.1)
<sfllaw> It suggests samba-common (= 3.0.22-1ubuntu3.1)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62346 in obconf (universe) "Missing libobrender.so.1" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62346
<sfllaw> I'm sorry.
<sfllaw> I must be addled.
<huats_> sfllaw:  what do you mean ?
<sfllaw> It means that I'm confused.
<huats_> sfllaw: I know what it means :-)
<huats_> sfllaw: I mean, that I don't see the pb...
<sfllaw> It looks like if the user does an apt* update, he'll get the right package listing.
<huats_> sfllaw: I think so...
<sfllaw> Yeah.
<sfllaw> Then it's safe to reject it.
<huats_> sfllaw: so I might add a comment to ask him to do so ?
<sfllaw> But Subscribe to the bug so that if the user reports it still doesn't work, you'll know.
<huats_> so I reject by telling him to update/upgrade... and as I am already susbcribed, if there is a pb I'll know. Right ?
<sfllaw> PB?
<kchopein> hi everybody!
<kchopein> i'm new here!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62347 in evolution (main) "limitations of abiword's zoom can make it impossible to zoom to near "actual size"" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62347
<huats_> kchopein: welcome here... I am ne too :-)
<sfllaw> kchopein: Welcome!
<kchopein> I just read about bugs day and I wanted to help
<sfllaw> kchopein: Hurray!
<kchopein> I usually report bugs, but what can I do here?
<sfllaw> It's not Wednesday yet, but we'd love your help at any time.
<sfllaw> Well, bugs will fly across the screen here.
<sfllaw> And you can also find untriaged ones at the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay.
<kchopein> I'm a web developer, so web apps are my strong point!
<sfllaw> Good good.
<sfllaw> You can look at the packages you use most.
<sfllaw> A good introduction is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs.
<kchopein> ok
<kchopein> I'll read it and then come back!
<kchopein> I love this, think it's great!
<huats_> sfllaw: I've seen many like this ... https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/61223 what can I do about it ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61223 in linux-source-2.6.17 "macbook trackpad support" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed] 
<sfllaw> Are they all the same?
<huats_> no
<huats_> sorry for the misunderstanding
<sfllaw> Well, 61223 is a wishlist bug, if you can reproduce it.
<sfllaw> (I don't have a MacBook.)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62348 in inkscape (main) "fatal crash with BadAlloc" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62348
<huats_> I mean many of this kind : "I'd like such stuff", "I'd like to have that"
<sfllaw> huats_: Ah.
<sfllaw> If you can reproduce that it doesn't exist and can find a proposed solution, feel free to Confirmed the bug.
<huats_> ok
<sfllaw> If you post the bug number in here, we can guide you through the first few.
<huats_> sfllaw: ok
<huats_> sfllaw: so as I have a macbook running ubuntu I can try to reproduce the https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/61223
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61223 in linux-source-2.6.17 "macbook trackpad support" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed] 
<sfllaw> Yay.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62349 in gmailfs (universe) "GmailFS won't mount" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62349
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62350 in gmailfs (universe) "Please sync gmailfs 0.7.2-2 from debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62350
<huats_> sfllaw: so with bug 61223 I have to run edgy and a patched kernel to be able to confirm it ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61223 in linux-source-2.6.17 "macbook trackpad support" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61223
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62352 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Kernel Update removes Intel Pro Wireless 3945" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62352
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62351 in xchat-gnome (main) "Channel List window leads to a crash with premature window closing" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62351
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62353 in evolution (main) "Folders with unread mail are displayed incorrectly: folder-display|<folder name>(<#unread mails)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62353
<sfllaw> huats_: It's a case-by-case thing.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62354 in tor (universe) "Package outdated" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62354
<beford> ---------------
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62356 in gdm (main) "gdm segfaults on ia64" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62356
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62359 in gnome-app-install (main) "Some more typos" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62359
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62360 in tor (universe) "Please sync tor (universe) from unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62360
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-09-26
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62361 in xorg-driver-synaptics (main) "Edgy doesn't detect instantly like Dapper" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62361
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62362 in phpmyadmin (universe) "Please sync phpmyadmin (universe) from unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62362
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62363 in cdtool (universe) "Please sync cdtool (universe) from unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62363
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62364 in dvdauthor (universe) "Please sync dvdauthor (universe) from unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62364
<huats_> Seveas: hi... It's chris from the EuroOSCON, yu know the guy who was next to you in Mark presentation
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62365 in ppracer (universe) "Please sync ppracer (universe) from unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62365
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62366 in radiusclient (universe) "Please sync radiusclient (universe) from unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62366
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62367 in freeciv (universe) "Please sync freeciv (universe) from unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62367
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62368 in lua5.1 (universe) "Please sync lua5.1 (universe) from unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62368
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62369 in amaya (universe) "Please sync amaya (universe) from unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62369
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62370 in ogle (universe) "Please sync ogle (universe) from unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62370
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62371 in ogle-gui (universe) "Please sync ogle-gui (universe) from unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62371
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62373 in firebird2 (universe) "Please sync firebird2 (universe) from unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62373
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62374 in ejabberd (universe) "this package should not depend on "x11-common"" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62374
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62376 in kde-guidance (main) "Regression - Power manager artwork" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62376
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62377 in mousepad (main) "Mousepad closes inmediately after saving" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62377
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62378 in wpasupplicant (main) "wpasupplicant isn't launched when iface up" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62378
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62379 in wpasupplicant (main) "edgy evolution don't remember pop password" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62379
<bddebian> Boo
<ryanakca> ahhhh!
<keescook> if I have a debdiff that solves an edgy universe bug, who should I ping about it?  (my past uploads have gone through pitti, but those were security issues)
<bddebian> Attach it to the bug# and subscribe motu-reviewers?
<keescook> okay
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62381 in banshee (universe) "sql crash" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62381
<geser> I subscribed the ubuntu-universe-sponsors team when I needed an sponsored upload
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62382 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "[regression] : Toshiba ACPI driver corrupted since 2.6.17-8" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62382
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62383 in aap (universe) "[Sync Request]  aap 1.072-1.1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62383
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62384 in Baltix (main) "Error in tomboy-plugins.pc (pkg-config file)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62384
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62385 in mythtv (multiverse) "myth tv plugins are out of sync" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62385
<crimsun> dupe time!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62386 in grub-installer (main) "Grub install fails on intel macs." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62386
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62388 in usplash (main) "Looks borked on a macbook pro in edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62388
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62389 in Ubuntu "Please sync chemical-mime-data_0.1.93-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62389
<Mau13x> Hi I need some help!
<Mau13x> I have problemas to Install the Ubuntun (AMD64)... I have a ATI radeon X800 pci-e card and the installer can't run ...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62390 in openssl (main) "vulnerability in openssl" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62390
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62391 in Ubuntu "kernel-2.6.15-27-686 breaks Ibm Thinkpad T60 Suspend mode" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62391
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62392 in Ubuntu "Please sync psicode_3.2.3-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62392
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62394 in cupsys (main) "error code: 1034" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62394
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62395 in evolution-data-server (main) "Evolution always uses UTF-8 for mail headers - it's no use in Japan" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62395
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62396 in manpages (main) "Typo in scanf(3)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62396
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62397 in azureus (universe) "hang on load" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62397
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62398 in gnome-games (main) "[Edgy]  gnome-games doesn't have proper license info" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62398
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62399 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "irq 7: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62399
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62400 in rhythmbox (main) "[Edgy] Rhythmbox error message when opening preferences" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62400
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62401 in rhythmbox (main) "[Edgy]  Rhythmbox en-gb translation has many issues" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62401
<rideout> testing dcop
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62402 in baobab (universe) "[Edgy]  Disk Usage Analyzer (en-gb locale) is a mess" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62402
<rideout> is listening to Yankee Bayonet (I Will Be Home Then) by The Decemberists [amarok] 
<Kagou> morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62404 in Ubuntu "file created by reiserfsck causes instant system freeze or reset" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62404
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62408 in muine (universe) "muine crashes if music files are changened on runtime" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62408
* rideout is listening to Yankee Bayonet (I Will Be Home Then) by The Decemberists [amarok] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62409 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "User hook script /sbin/update-grub failed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62409
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62410 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "Use of uninitialized value in print" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62410
<dholbach> good morning
<huats> hello all
<huats> I am wondering what I can do about that bug : https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-docs/+bug/52848
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52848 in ubuntu-docs "https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06 does not display in Safari" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<huats> First it is not really an Ubuntu bug... And secondly I cannot reproduce it...
<ajmitch> it affects ubuntu-website product
<huats> there is no such product
<huats> and on a clean mac os x, there is not that pb...
<dholbach> you might want to ask if he uses strange plugins
<dholbach> or which version it is
<dholbach> "Undecided, NeedsInfo"?
<dholbach> that's new
<dholbach> wow
<huats> dholbach: hi
<dholbach> hiya huats
<dholbach> sfllaw: didn't you say you sent a hug day announce with another mail address?
<dholbach> sfllaw: I didn't get it on a couple of mailing lists
<dholbach> sfllaw: forget what I said
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62411 in firefox (main) "upgrading daily 26 09" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62411
* Fujitsu likes the Undecided, rather than Untriaged.
<huats> I think the "Undecided, NeedsInfo", was the state resulting of asking some more info on an untriage bug
<huats> is there a ubuntu-website product ? I can't find it....
<seb128> huats: https://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-website
<huats> It does not appear in the package search window on launchpad...
<seb128> huats: it's not a package, it's a product
<huats> oh, it is considered upstream (from what I can see on the other bug accted to it)
<huats> so I should "affect it to upstream" right ?
<Fujitsu> huats, it /is/ upstream, as it's not a package in Ubuntu.
<huats> ok ok
<huats> thanks
<huats> that was my first problem with this bug...
<seb128> huats: the website is not packaged :p
<dholbach> not yet ;)
<huats> oups I think I've done something wrong : I want to remove the relation between this bug and ubuntu-doc and replace that with only ubuntu-website.... And right now it is related to ubuntu-website AND ubuntu....
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62412 in file-roller (main) "nautilus 2.14.3-0ubuntu1 FileRoller don't work" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62412
<alex_muntada> sfllaw: you announced next UbuntuHugDay will be tomorrow (Sept 27), so I fixed the UWN issue #15 which said Sept. 26
<alex_muntada> I hope it's not too late for people that could be interested
<dholbach> huats: close the ubuntu task
<huats> dholbach: I wish I could...
<dholbach> mark it rejected?
<huats> dholbach: that is what I've done
<huats> dholbach: but it is still appearing (but faded)
* dholbach looks
<dholbach> it's good like that
<dholbach> the best we can do
<huats> ok
* dholbach hugs huats
<dholbach> hi hpnadig
<huats> dholbach: thanks (again)
<dholbach> de rien :-)
<huats> why I have the feeling to thank you every day ?
<huats> ;-)
<dholbach> not to worry :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62413 in Ubuntu "Black screen with a ATI graphic card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62413
<ph8|work> lol
<ph8|work> that one sounds familiar
<ph8|work> is the raiser here?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62414 in sword-comm-pers (universe) "Not a group commentary" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62414
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62416 in espeak (universe) "espeak: Request review/upload of new package." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62416
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62415 in gaim-encryption (universe) "can it be build against libnspr4 " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62415
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62417 in Ubuntu "sync request - libjaxp1.3-java" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62417
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62418 in eog (main) "Does not correctly display .pbm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62418
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62419 in mpd (universe) "Please review new upstream version of mpd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62419
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62420 in compiz-plugins (universe) "compiz-plugins depens on libdbus-1-2, but libdbus-1-2 no longer in Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62420
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62421 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "no more mtrr available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62421
* dholbach closes old bugs
<dholbach> .... hmmmm what a good feeling
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<dholbach> neat
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62422 in mpc (universe) "Please review new upstream version of mpc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62422
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62424 in Ubuntu "Please sync libghemical_2.10-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62424
<gnomefreak> :(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62427 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus hang up and use 60% of processor ressource" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62427
<pschulz01_> Hi all.. I;m trying to upgrade dapper to edgy and I'm getting "Couldn't configure pre-depend belocs-locales-bin for locales, probably a dependency cycle."
<pschulz01_> Should I log a bug?
<gnomefreak> pschulz01: yes please
* gnomefreak just did tomorrows work today :)
<gnomefreak> bbl gotta get ready to take son to zoo
<pschulz01> What would I list the bug against?
<sfllaw> alex_muntada: Ah.  The Fridge makes it look like it's on the 27th.  But that's only because it starts on the 28th _somewhere_ in the world.
<jd_> hello, I installededgy knot3 and I see bugs. I read ReportingBugs. There is one that is reproducable and that is not a feature. I would like to check if it is already in Malone/Launchpad. So I click on the link and I get there : https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs. Now how do I filter on edgy bugs?
<jd_> it is a bug that don't happen on my dapper
<geser> jd_: you can't filter on edgy bugs but you can filter on source package
<geser> which package is it?
<jd_> dunno yet, the icon in the system tray tells me that I have update waiting. I launch the update and it craches. I do not have a lot of details but you already gave me an advice that is not very clear to me on the wiki. Next step after 'reproducable' IS find the package.
<jd_> On some behavior, it will not be easy to find out the package. For instance, on boot, I see strange character strings and the nice bootsplash flickers. It is not polished, it looks unstable.
<jd_> do you know which packages are involved? or where to look to find out what packages are involved?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62429 in Ubuntu "Unable to upgrade dapper to edgy - dependency cycle?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62429
<seb128> mvo: that one for you probably
* mvo starts to hate upgrades
* seb128 hugs mvo
<pschulz01> There's my bug!
<pschulz01> Any suggestions on what I can try?
<geser> jd_: the icon for updates belongs to update-manager, check https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bugs
<pschulz01> mvo: There there.. it can't be that bad can it?
* pschulz01 tries to look reasuring.
<mvo> pschulz01: hello! so but #62429 was yours :) ?
<pschulz01> Yup.
<pschulz01> mvo: Know how to get to the bottom of it?
<mvo> pschulz01: the method with update-manager that I outlined in the bugreport has the advantage of producing very useful logs from the operations. if you prefer doing it by hand I would appreciate if you could run: apt-get dist-upgrade -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true and attach the output to the bugreport as a file
<seb128> pschulz01: have you read the comment from mvo on the bug?
<pschulz01> seb128: looking..
<seb128> pschulz01: the comment mvo just made on the chan is enough in fact ;)
* mvo hugs seb128
* seb128 hugs mvo back
<pschulz01> OK.. from Gnome.. Cannot install all available updates
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62430 in firefox (main) "FireFox associates .pls files with RhythmBox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62430
<pschulz01> Upgrading..
<mvo> pschulz01: you got the little button "upgrade to 6.10"?
<pschulz01> mvo: Yes
<pschulz01> Follow?\
<mvo> pschulz01: yes please. click on it
<pschulz01> Preparing the upgrade
<mvo> pschulz01: there should be a announcement and then it should start pondering about the upgrade
<pschulz01> Modifying channels
<pschulz01> "Do you want to start the upgrade?"
<mvo> pschulz01: nice. no error?
<pschulz01> Not yet...
<pschulz01> Fetching and installing the upgrades
<mvo> pschulz01: ok, that looks good then :) please attach (once its finished) the logs from /var/log/dist-upgrade/* to the bugreport and also say if it was a success or not
<mvo> pschulz01: the logs are just generally interessting to see if it makes the right decissions etc
<pschulz01> mvo: It may still fail.. I
<pschulz01> .
<mvo> you are a naysayer ;)
<pschulz01> Still fetching files.
<mvo> what does it say? how long is the fetching going to take?
<pschulz01> 8 sec
<pschulz01> Fail!
<pschulz01> Could not install the upgrades
<pschulz01> installArchives() failed
<mvo> aha, ok
<mvo> *ick*
<mvo> thanks! please attach the logs then, it should give me all the required information
<pschulz01> Paste that in?
<mvo> pschulz01: no, please attach them to the bugreport as files
<pschulz01> :-)
* mvo is really curious about this because it fails so early
<pschulz01> mvo: Do you want apt.log main.log and term.log?
<mvo> pschulz01: all of them please
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62434 in pessulus (main) "SCP-Integration broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62434
<pschulz01> Hmm. only one file at a time.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62431 in tinyerp-server (universe) "Cannot start server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62431
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62432 in openoffice.org (main) "Paste from open office to firefox 2.0 causes crash in open office" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62432
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62433 in openoffice.org (main) "Paste from open office to firefox 2.0 causes crash in open office" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62433
<pschulz01> mv the first one was apt.log
<mvo> pschulz01: thanks! I have the logs now. the really strange thing is that there is no error in the logs. did you got more than "installArchive() failed"?
<pschulz01> mvo: No, that was it.
<jd_> Ubugtu, you said "New bug: #62429 in Ubuntu "Unable" a while ago, can you tell me precisely how were you able to browse malone to find out that bug? There is a ton of hits when I do search
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62436 in msttcorefonts (multiverse) "msttcorefonts postinst creates broken symlinks in /var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType if MS fonts are not downloaded or not installed successfuly into /usr/share/fonts/truetype/" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62436
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62437 in gaim-meanwhile (universe) "Broken Dependency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62437
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62435 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "Audio runs slow and distorted when resume from suspension" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62435
<neutrinomass> jd_: Ubuntu is a bot :-)
<neutrinomass> jd_: erm, Ubugtu that is :-)
<neutrinomass> bug 62429
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62429 in Ubuntu "Unable to upgrade dapper to edgy - dependency cycle?" [High,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62429
<jd_> ok, I am not ashamed
<jd_> :D
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62438 in gconf (universe) "Need a path added to /etc/gconf/2/path for SCP integration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62438
<jd_> the bot is smarter than the malone search field when it comes to finding relevant bugs
<jd_> smarter than I for sure
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62439 in kdeutils (main) "Ark problems with written accents " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62439
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62440 in acpi (main) "Laptop Battery charging time is wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62440
<neutrinomass> Well he is quite smart :-) He can also give you Debian bugs ;)
<Hobbsee> and kde bugs
<dholbach> huats: i did some extensive green curry testing
<huats> dholbach: lol
<dholbach> huats: it had a touch of mint, but it was heavier on thai basil and coriander
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62441 in ekiga (main) "Ekiga depends on evolution-data-server / evolution-exchange" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62441
<huats> dholbach: ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62442 in firefox (main) "Can't open downloaded files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62442
<huats> dholbach: it is good to know
<dholbach> huats: you just have to come to berlin and we can do some test series ;-)
<huats> dholbach: I will
<dholbach> nice :-)
<huats> dholbach: before I'll come you have to give me the name of that place
<dholbach> name of which place?
<huats> and it'll be my treatmeant :-)
<huats> the place where you enjoy all this thai food
<dholbach> ah ok ;-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62443 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu GNU/Linux, drafts for correct formulations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62443
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62444 in Ubuntu "Missing go7007 driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62444
<pschulz01> mvo: Ping.. heads up.. another log coming you way.
<dholbach> seb128: with me going through old desktop-bugs we should soon prod people to work on 'to-forward' and 'ubuntulove' bugs again
<seb128> dholbach: yeah, I've opened a bunch of 'to-forward' as well
<seb128> dholbach: tomorrow is forwarding day ;)
<dholbach> ROAR! :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62448 in ubiquity (main) "failed ubuntu install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62448
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62446 in at-spi (main) "Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62446
<elmargol> dholbach: dou you think telepathy can replace bitlbee?
<dholbach> elmargol: I have no idea what bitlbee can do
<elmargol> dholbach: well you can use msn/icq/jabber on you irc client
<dholbach> and I don't think that telepathy's aim is to replace anything
<dholbach> it's more about having a common framework for that kind of stuff
<dholbach> and making as easy as possible to use it and hack on it
<mvo> pschulz01: thanks
<TheMuso> bitlbee is a sudo IRC server.
<TheMuso> That can connect to several IM networks.
<elmargol> Well my problem is that i have more than one desktop at the same time. ATM i use bitlbee on ctrlproxy. this way i can be connected on multiple hosts at the same time
<TheMuso> I'd say that it wouldn't really be useful as a tool for telepathy.
<TheMuso> elmargol: I use bitlbee also, but I am constantly connected to IRC and MSN/Jabber as well.
<elmargol> The main problem for me is that ICQ can't handle multiple connections :(
<TheMuso> Do you have a machine that you could always run an IRC session on?
<elmargol> TheMuso: Yes, i have bitlbee and ctrlpoxy running on my fileserver
<elmargol> Thats my current workaround :(
<TheMuso> You know you could just run an IRC client like irssi in a screen session?
<elmargol> I know, this i so solution for my problem...
<elmargol> I know, this isn't a solution for my problem.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62449 in ubiquity (main) "Ubuntu 6.06 installer crashes during partitioning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62449
<neutrinomass> bug 62443 - where should this be forwarded to ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62443 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu GNU/Linux, drafts for correct formulations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62443
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62450 in vtk (universe) "missing path?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62450
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62451 in beast (universe) "Sync request for beast version 0.6.6-6.1 from Debian unstable in main" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62451
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62455 in amarok (main) "MusicBrainz does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62455
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62452 in Ubuntu "ipw3945 not working (Edgy 2.6.17-9-generic #2 SMP)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62452
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62453 in syslinux (main) "Fail to boot on a PIII with a 3DLabs Oxygen VX1 video card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62453
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62454 in evolution (main) "evolution will eat up all RAM when editing a message containing this" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62454
<alex_muntada> sfllaw: don't know about the Fridge, just replaced the 26th by the 27th on the UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter #15
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62456 in amarok (main) "Amarok Fails to Start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62456
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62457 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Sony Vaio VGN-SZ1VP no brightness controll, but with linux-image-2.6.15-27-686 it works" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62457
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62458 in update-manager (main) "[Edgy]  The translation for string "Your system is up-to-date" is not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62458
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62459 in Ubuntu "Could not calculate the upgrade from dapper to edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62459
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62460 in hal (main) "Can not stop hal from reporting that my laptop can hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62460
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62358 in rosetta "Identify packages that need review on Rosetta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62358
<sfllaw> alex_muntada: Someone must have looked it up in the Fridge.
<sfllaw> Thanks for the update!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62407 in seahorse (universe) "seahorse-daemon broken" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62407
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62461 in gcc-4.1 (main) "synaptic no longer buils after g++-4.1 (4.1.1-13ubuntu2) to 4.1.1-13ubuntu3 upgradae" [High,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62461
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62462 in Ubuntu "Please sync openbabel_2.0.2-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62462
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62463 in rezound (universe) "Rezound crashes and takes down JACK with it." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62463
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62464 in xscreensaver (main) "vidwhacker depends on netpbm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62464
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62465 in xserver-xorg-driver-nv (main) "No X11/Xv support (X11 error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation) ??,?% 5 0)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62465
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62468 in Ubuntu "Please sync maloc_0.2-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62468
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62469 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "USB mass storage support for P990i for Edgy Eft" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62469
<dholbach> huats: I updated the telepathy-idle packaging - should be ready to upload soon
<dholbach> huats: uploaded
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62471 in apache2 (main) "Enabling SSL makes apache2 segfault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62471
<huats> dholbach: great
<huats> dholbach: have you done a lot of change ?
<dholbach> huats: not terribly much
<dholbach> it's in bzr
<huats> ok
<huats> I'll have a look
<huats> dholbach: when you have made the mail about easy bug, please tell me of where thinking about me :-)
<dholbach> huats: just look at them - if you find something nice, just pick it :)
<huats> dholbach: I will
<huats> dholbach: it is just, that when I saw your mail, I immediatly think "it is something for me"
<huats> :-)
<dholbach> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62472 in xorg (main) "Horizontal scroll wheel generates incorect events" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62472
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62406 in cryptsetup (universe) "Doesn't detect cryptdisks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62406
<trappist> maybe Ubugtu doesn't need to say [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  for new bugs, since new bugs will always say that
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62474 in firefox (main) "Firefox Preferences dialogue broken by updates fo 20060926" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62474
<keescook> the "AdoptingPackages" wiki link doesn't go anywhere anymore.  Was that page moved?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62475 in adept (main) "view menu disabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62475
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62476 in partman-target (main) "LVM/RAID should not be converted to UUID" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62476
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62477 in Ubuntu "Can't install Maple 9.5 on Knot 3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62477
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62478 in kde-systemsettings (main) "Incorrect pnp detection of laptop screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62478
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62479 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62479
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62480 in Ubuntu "pptpconfig not working in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62480
<zanaga> That 'shrink this list' link doesn't work
<zanaga> in title. ;)
<trappist> that last bug is the worst bug report I've ever seen
<nixternal> jsjs
<nixternal> haha rather ;)
<nixternal> problem with my home keys ;)
<trappist> hate when that happens
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62482 in evolution-data-server (main) "Evolution Alarm Snooze doesn't work as expected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62482
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62483 in gcj-4.1 (main) "gcj dependencies seem unreasonable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62483
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62484 in xorg (main) "Monitor frequencies not collected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62484
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62485 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "[SPARC]  - Regression - Niagara does not reboot properly" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62485
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62487 in procps (main) "ps man page incorrectly formatted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62487
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62488 in notification-daemon (main) "Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62488
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62486 in totem (main) "Improper Marathi translation causes preferences dialog to increase out of control" [Undecided,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62486
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62489 in xnee (universe) "Package outdated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62489
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62490 in gtk+2.0 (main) "Unable to get libgtk2.0-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62490
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62492 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes/freezes X with nvidia on some pages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62492
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62493 in tomboy (main) "crash report detected - don't know when crash happened" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62493
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62494 in update-manager (main) "Some format string shoud be changed to correctly translate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62494
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62496 in language-support-en (main) "Really confusing description" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62496
<sfllaw> keescook: That page doesn't exist because I haven't written it yet.
<sfllaw> But I plan to soon.
<sfllaw> trappist: Ping re bug 62480.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62480 in Ubuntu "pptpconfig not working in edgy" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62480
<dholbach> rock and roll
<trappist> sfllaw: yessir
<dholbach> everybody excited for the hug day already?
<sfllaw> dholbach: I am.
<bddebian> w0000000t
<dholbach> ROCK :-)
<sfllaw> dholbach: I'm also excited that caffeine works on me again.
<dholbach> :-D
<zul> heh my sweaty palms are ready..
* dholbach high-fives sfllaw
<sfllaw> trappist: When you Needs Info a bug, would you remember to subscribe to it?
<sfllaw> Otherwise, you might miss the reply.
<dholbach> oh... where are those graphs again?
<trappist> sfllaw: doh, didn't that used to happen automatically?
<trappist> sfllaw: anyway, sure thing
<sfllaw> dholbach: Are you talking about cricket?
<sfllaw> trappist: Sadly no.
<sfllaw> trappist: You have to check that little box that says "E-mail me"
<dholbach> about the statistics, graphs thingies
<trappist> sfllaw: maybe it should - not necessarily automatically, but by default.  as in have the box checked by default.
<sfllaw> dholbach: I'm really confused.
<sfllaw> trappist: It used to be like that, but I think people complained.
<dholbach> "bug stats"
<dholbach> didn't somebody provide some somewhere?
<trappist> sfllaw: I probably got used to it.
<sfllaw> http://asuka.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/cricket/grapher.cgi?target=/production/jubany/launchpad_prod
<sfllaw> That's the only one I know.
<sfllaw> We should actually do a better job.
<sfllaw> It's hard to read them, because of scaling issues.
<sfllaw> Maybe I should e-mail whatshisname again, who's in charge of cricket?
<sfllaw> Perhaps we can just get the raw numbers and graph them somewhere else.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62497 in usplash (main) "bootsplah cran indique out of scan" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62497
<dholbach> http://people.ubuntu-in.org/~carthik/bugstats/
<dholbach> that's what I meant
<sfllaw> Ah.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62498 in Ubuntu "problems --> resolution in Kubuntu 6.06.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62498
<sfllaw> That is a nifty page.
<sfllaw> I am impressed by the snazzy JavaScript.
<sfllaw> I'm also bookmarking it.
<dholbach> we're taking the unconfirmed count down
<dholbach> which is good
<dholbach> but all in all...
<dholbach> we could work on it some more
<sfllaw> Unconfirmed requires action on the part of users.
<sfllaw> You can only confirm things after they're confirmable.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62499 in Ubuntu "problems --> Vortex 1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62499
<shining> hi
<shining> I already had this problem but I don't remember exactly. iirc, I can't reopen a bug, and last time someone did it for me
<shining> bug 31889
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31889 in eclipse "Cannot start eclipse: libswt-mozilla-gtk-3139.so: undefined symbol: NS_InitEmbedding" [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31889
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62500 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Missing firmware file dvb-usb-wt220u-02.fw" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62500
<keescook> sfllaw: adopting> cool, no rush.  I was just curious.  I wanted to "adopt" inkscape since I know a bunch of the devs.
<shining> help
<neutrinomass> X autoconfiguration bugs should be against xorg or xorg-server ? (it was on the wiki but I can't seem to find it now )
<blue-frog> hi can someone help me provide you with necessary info concerning ubiquity problems?
<neutrinomass> blue-frog: Sure. It crashed ?
<blue-frog> one crash and one hangs up
<blue-frog> first one crash
<neutrinomass> blue-frog: Ok :-) Have you reported a bug ? If yes, can you please give the bug number ?
<blue-frog> if I take no localization and click one time settings in the next screen then select timezone it crrashes but sends out a bug report so that's fine
<neutrinomass> blue-frog: Interesting. With what version of Ubuntu is this?
<sfllaw> keescook: I'd be happy if you did so!
<blue-frog> daily as of yesterday
<neutrinomass> blue-frog: Have you reported the bug ?
<blue-frog> the pc reported it automatically I hope
* dholbach hugs keescook
<Fujitsu> blue-frog, you have to report it yourself..
<neutrinomass> blue-frog: I don't think bugs get reported automatically. You got a crash dialog with the traceback though, right ?
<blue-frog> yes I did
<blue-frog> so I will have to redo it
<blue-frog> and copy paste to a bug
<neutrinomass> blue-frog: Not neccessarily. Are you still on the live CD ?
<blue-frog> yes but I tried something else and now ubiquity hangs up
<neutrinomass> blue-frog: For every bug you file, please attach /var/log/installer/syslog, /var/log/syslog and /var/log/partman
<blue-frog> now I chose english and I went to the prepare disk space window. it told me right away it could not resize IDE1 master parttion #5 (first choice). so I chose manual and click enter. now it hangs up. same files as before to fill in a bug, correct?
<neutrinomass> blue-frog: Normally, those will be enough to track down the problem
<neutrinomass> blue-frog: yep
<blue-frog> ok going to fill in this bug then will reboot for the other one.
<neutrinomass> blue-frog: It would also be helpful if you described as clearly as possible what you did to get it to hang. The crasher probably doesn't need to be that detailed, but it would certainly help :-)
<blue-frog> btw what is no localization for pls or where can i read about it?
<pepsiman> mostly american english
<blue-frog> I mean there must be a purpose behind it, no?
<neutrinomass> x autoconfiguration bugs should be against xorg or xorg-server ?
<pepsiman> slightly less disk usage
<blue-frog> i fill in bugs there https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs?
<pepsiman> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bugs
<blue-frog> ok
<blue-frog> hum no page for that address
<blue-frog> oh yes ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62502 in hal (main) "[Edgy]  Volume names appears untranslated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62502
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62501 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "kernel ships with borked rt2400 wireless driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62501
<blue-frog> neutrinomass: am going to fill in launchpad bug as soon as I find my password. meanwhile you can have a look at http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=357869, that's what was sent out from my pc when ubiquity crashed.
<Ubugtu> Gnome bug 357869 in time-admin "crash in Time and Date: installing thru ubiquity..." [Critical,Needinfo] 
<blue-frog> and there's no a lot of chance I can do what is asked on bugzilla regarding stack trace symbol...(will try eventually though..)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62503 in mldonkey (universe) "Install fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62503
<neutrinomass> blue-frog: That's interesting. time-admin crashed and ubiquity crashed probably because of that. You found 2 bugs in one go ;) Here's what you can do: Boot from the livecd. Rebuild time-admin following the instructions at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash . Start ubiquity, make it crash. Then bugbuddy (the tool that reported the bug on gnome's bugzilla) will hopefully do the rest as regards to the time-admin crash
<blue-frog> ok will do going to file the second bug right now
<neutrinomass> blue-frog: Then file an ubiquity bug report at the link pe psiman gave you , with the logs
<blue-frog> yes yes omw to do that
<neutrinomass> blue-frog: Excellent! Thanks!
<blue-frog> arf... in /var/log only have a file called version. am I looking at the wrong place?
<blue-frog> I mean /var/log/installer
<blue-frog> ok found /var/log/{partman,syslog}
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62504 in evolution (main) "Evolution crashes on spellcheck" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62504
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62505 in ubiquity (main) "Ubiquity hangs up after choosing manual partition and hit Enter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62505
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62506 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "Incorrectly Detects HP Fax device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62506
<blue-frog> I can't attach /var/log/partman in the bug? is that a bug? :)
<neutrinomass> It is, but are you sure you can't ?
<neutrinomass> blue-frog: what's the error ?
<blue-frog> I tried 5 times without sucess while /var/log/syslog got attached at first try
<blue-frog> neutrinomass: no errors, when I hit  save changes it just hangs for a while and then send me back to the bug without partman attached
<blue-frog> going to paste partman in the bug description
<neutrinomass> nooooo !
<blue-frog> ah ok
<blue-frog> shall u try to rename partman maybe
<neutrinomass> it's huge :P Try another /var/log/installer/syslog and then try again with partman
<blue-frog> can't find /var/log/installer/syslog
<blue-frog> only  /var/log/syslog
<neutrinomass> Weird... I don't think that has changed :-/
<blue-frog> i have version in ././installer
<blue-frog> that's all
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62507 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "Cannot at ML-1740 Printer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62507
<blue-frog> ok think I know why. partman is 7.2MB
<neutrinomass> blue-frog: gimme a sec
<shining> can anyone have a look at bug 31889 please ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31889 in eclipse "Cannot start eclipse: libswt-mozilla-gtk-3139.so: undefined symbol: NS_InitEmbedding" [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31889
<blue-frog> neutrinomass: partman log info is looping info... so I just need to snip most of it
<blue-frog> and then the attach thing will work ok
<shining> can anyone remind me how to reopen a bug?
<neutrinomass> shining: Click on the gnome-session (Ubuntu) thingy (it's blue )
<shining> neutrinomass: huh?
<neutrinomass> shining: eclipse (Ubuntu) (gnome-session was just an example )
<blue-frog> neutrinomass: ok partman attached to bug 62505
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62505 in ubiquity "Ubiquity hangs up after choosing manual partition and hit Enter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62505
<shining> neutrinomass: oh right, thanks. do I need any privilege for that?
<shining> also, which status should I use for reopening a bug?
<neutrinomass> shining: No, but make sure you have good reason to do it :-) Start with "unconfirmed"
<shining> well, hm, I'm already confirming it, because someone noticed it before me
<shining> that this bug was back on edgy
<shining> maybe needs info ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62508 in gnome-applets (main) "Mis-coloring" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62508
<blue-frog> neutrinomass: am afraid I will not be able to fill in more bugs. my sony don't want to launch livecd anymore. stops at can't access tty... :(
<neutrinomass> blue-frog: Hm... out of curiosity, did you try to verify the cd's integrity ?
<dholbach> good night - see you tomorrow for a HARD CORE bug day!
<blue-frog> no but am going to do it and a memtest while am at it
<sfllaw> dholbach: Sleep well.
<dholbach> sfllaw: thanks, see you tomorrow
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62510 in libdrm (main) "problem in i915 driver hangs libdrm causing system freeze" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62510
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62511 in apport (main) "Apport generates a report on SIGQUIT" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62511
<blue-frog> neutrinomass: thought I was using daily but no was using knot3. which cd should I rather use to test and bug track?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62512 in ksynaptics (universe) "ksynaptics "disable tapping" option not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62512
<Kamion> hi, neutrinomass was looking for me with regard to a ubiquity problem somebody was having
<Kamion> I just wanted to note that, in edgy, ubiquity doesn't create /var/log/installer/syslog any more - it's all merged into /var/log/syslog
<Kamion> perhaps that was causing confusing
<Kamion> er, confusion
<Kamion> I think it will be better in the long run though - one less file for people to forget to send
<blue-frog> ok that was for me then as i was not finding /installer/syslog
<Kamion> right, assuming you're using edgy
<blue-frog> kamion which is best for you for ppl to test knot 3 or daily?
<Kamion> what was the problem?
<blue-frog> bug 62505
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62505 in ubiquity "Ubiquity hangs up after choosing manual partition and hit Enter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62505
<blue-frog> with knot 3
<Kamion> depends - if you're trying to get an edgy system going, then knot-3 is safer, but if you're wanting to help me with testing, then a daily
<Kamion> I think that's a duplicate and is fixed, but I'll check
<Kamion> it's not a crash so there won't be a traceback in syslog
<blue-frog> just trying to help am rsyncing right now wiht daily-live
<Kamion> I don't mind duplicates, so thanks for reporting that
<blue-frog> found 2 others but all of a sudden couldn't launch knot3 anymore
<Kamion> yeah, definitely the same bug, daily should work for you
<blue-frog> btw am rsyncing with 20060926-1 is that ok?
<Kamion> should be, but due to moving house at the moment I haven't tested the current daily myself
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62513 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "Sudo password dialog doesn't appear trying to install printer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62513
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62514 in ubiquity (main) "problems in the installation amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62514
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62515 in update-manager (main) "didnt install kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62515
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62516 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62516
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62517 in Ubuntu "mozilla-mplayer-plugin hangs at 99%" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62517
<ph8> can i search for *gedit* bugs from here?
<ph8> or do i have to use the web?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62518 in openssl097 (universe) "[Sync Request]  openssl097 0.9.7k-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62518
<ph8> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<ph8> heh
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-09-27
<sfllaw> ph8: I think the web is the best.
<sfllaw> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gedit/+bugs/
<sfllaw> I think.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62519 in update-manager (main) "[Edgy]  Some translations are not applied" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62519
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62521 in bzr (main) "bzr should run without bzrlib.tests installed." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62521
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62522 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Loss of ctrl-L file path dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62522
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62524 in kdebase (main) "Can't install a new printer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62524
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62525 in nautilus (main) ""Documents" folder bookmark double entry" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62525
<FireRabbit> uh yeah can someone mark that 62522 bug invalid? i guess i dont have access to do that
<crimsun> meaning reject it?
<Kamion> FireRabbit: err, it seems valid to me?
<Kamion> ctrl-l in gedit's open dialog does nothing interesting
<FireRabbit> eh? on a brand new edgy system, it pops up a path entry
* Kamion upgrades to current to confirm
<FireRabbit> theres a little button next to the breadcrum bar that does the same thing, nautilus has it  too
<Kamion> how brand new exactly, btw? knot-3 or a daily?
<FireRabbit> i am fully updated
<FireRabbit> since a few hours ago
<geser> what are the differences between libnspr4 (source: firefox) and libnspr4-0d (source: xulrunner)?
<geser> and which one to prefer?
<geser> see bug 62415
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62415 in gaim-encryption "can it be build against libnspr4 " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62415
<crimsun> 0d is the xulrunner one
<crimsun> err, duh, you said that
<geser> besides the different source packages there is no difference?
<crimsun> I don't know the differences off the top of my head
<crimsun> since FF already has that lib, it makes sense to not drag in the xulrunner version
<geser> should the package then be rebuild against libnspr4 from firefox?
<crimsun> geser: yes, that would be best (changing debian/control)
<geser> ok, will prepare a debdiff
<crimsun> ok, thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62527 in Ubuntu "Please sync mpqc_2.3.1-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62527
<FireRabbit> nevermind, i figured out how to close the bug.
<secretlondon> hi
<FireRabbit> hi
* secretlondon has her hugs ready.
<FireRabbit> excellent, excellent
* secretlondon nods.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62528 in soundconverter (universe) "Breaks with unicode characters" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62528
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62529 in Ubuntu "Drag and drop of Bookmarks from Places menu copies entire directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62529
<secretlondon> i'm trying to replicate #62528
<FireRabbit> i can confirm 62528, looking into which package to reassign it to..
<secretlondon> ah - I can't confirm that error message, but I have breakage in Dapper with a file called  ).mp3
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62530 in courier-authlib (universe) "[Merge]  courier-authlib 0.58-4ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62530
<secretlondon> I've reproduced 62525, is there anything else I should do to it?
<FireRabbit> mark it confirmed and link it with an upstream bug
<secretlondon> I've marked it confirmed
<secretlondon> To link it - I look for a similar bug in Debian? Gnome?
<FireRabbit> oh sorry i had the wrong bug open
<FireRabbit> gnome bugzilla, yeah
<FireRabbit> secretlondon: is there some way you removed that bug from ubuntu, or is that how it was reported? re: the red warning note at the top
<secretlondon> FireRabbit:what red warning note? I've just set confirmed, not done anything else to it. I don't have a warning note here
<FireRabbit> hm on 62525 i see "This bug is not recorded as needing to be fixed in the soundconverter (Ubuntu)  package."
<secretlondon> ah - you've gone to the wrong link
<secretlondon> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/62525
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62525 in nautilus ""Documents" folder bookmark double entry" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<clepto> hi i need some help... i installed ubuntu and everything now when i try to start it it goes to the login screen and i type in my username and password then the screen flashes a few times and then resets to the login screen. this happens 4 to 6 times then it brings me to the text login screen i log in then i can startx no problem... how do i fix this?
<secretlondon> 62525 is nautilus
<FireRabbit> ah, gotcha
<secretlondon> clepto: try #Ubuntu which is the official support channel
<clepto> i tried there and no one is talking
<clepto> sorry i tried it in xubuntu
<secretlondon> You can try submitting a support request: http://launchpad.net/support
<secretlondon> Try #Ubuntu first
<secretlondon> mention you are using Xubuntu
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62531 in maildrop (universe) "[Sync Request]  maildrop 2.0.2-10 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62531
<secretlondon> If a bug isn't in gnome bugzilla I presume I have to register and post it?
<FireRabbit> yeah i guess so.. its a pain
<secretlondon> Thing is, I don't know whether we've caused those changes or not
<FireRabbit> right well, i suppose you could just request an upstream fix but not link it to any upstream bug... and hope the package maintainer comes along and goes through all his bugs, and figures that out.. i dont know if there is a policy for this.. *shrug*
* secretlondon nods.
<secretlondon> FireRabbit: Did you confirm #62528 (the soundconverter one)
<FireRabbit> i didnt touch that one..
<FireRabbit> do you want me to test it on edgy?
<secretlondon> ah ok - i thought you were looking at
<secretlondon> FireRabbit - that would be cool, I've only got net on Dapper atm
<FireRabbit> hm i was able to convert a file that has a  in it..
<FireRabbit> what was the filename you had problems with?
<secretlondon> hmm. I can't find any mention of soundconverter in gnome-bugzilla..
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62533 in partman (main) "ubiquity hangs waiting for partman" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62533
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62534 in module-init-tools (main) "nvidia module load should be conditional on nvidia driver being used" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62534
<secretlondon>  ).mp3
<secretlondon> I should try a more sensible name
<FireRabbit> ah pretty
<FireRabbit> that seems to work as well though
<secretlondon> I'm going to try here again to make sure I'm not doing anything silly
<secretlondon> dapper has sound converter 0.8.3
<FireRabbit> unrelated, this program takes a LONG freakin time to convert songs!
<FireRabbit> the 0.8.7-2 changelog says
<FireRabbit> er
<FireRabbit>   * soundconverter.py: Changed the charset declaration from "latin-1"
<FireRabbit>     to "iso-8859-1". Thanks, Mario Iseli. Closes: #385181.
<FireRabbit> i dont know if that's related, i cant find that bug
<secretlondon> I can't find any mention of that program in gnome bugzilla - is that gnome's bug?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62535 in network-manager (main) "[edgy]  network-manager sees usb wifi (rt73usb) as wired net" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62535
<FireRabbit> i dont have any idea, haha
<secretlondon> me neither!
<FireRabbit> http://soundconverter.berlios.de/ thats the website, its not a GNOME project
<FireRabbit> they have a bug tracker, b ut that bug# doesnt exist in it
<secretlondon> where did you get that changelog from?
<FireRabbit> /usr/share/doc/soundconverter/changelog.Debian.gz
<secretlondon> k - i guess our bug or debians
<secretlondon> i'll have a look
<FireRabbit> ok
<secretlondon> my file has mainly ubuntu bug fixes
<secretlondon> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=385181
<secretlondon> yay!
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 385181 in soundconverter "soundconverter: FTBFS: xgettext: Non-ASCII string at soundconverter.py:72." [Serious,Closed] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62536 in wide-dhcpv6 (universe) "Please sync wide-dhcpv6 (universe) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62536
<bddebian> Boo
<secretlondon> ello
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62537 in Baltix (main) "Font rendering glitches with radeon, known bug, patch exists" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62537
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62538 in xorg (main) "No direct rendering for ATI Radeon Xpress 200M" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62538
<secretlondon> i've no idea what to do with the X bugs
<bddebian> If you can't reproduce them, don't have the hardware, etc, just leave them
<secretlondon> ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62405 in Ubuntu "Please upgrade opera in dapper-commercial to 9.02" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62405
<secretlondon> I presume we can't do anything with the sync requests either
<secretlondon> (although i think that opera one is a duplicate)
<bddebian> secretlondon: If they are still valid and ubuntu-archive is subscribed (if they were submitted by or acknowledged by an MOTU) then no, those have to be handled by the archive-admins
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: yeah, other people do that
<secretlondon> thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62540 in cyrus-sasl2 (main) "Please consider building cyrus-sasl2 with SRP support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62540
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62541 in vlc (universe) "vlc install fails - depends on an old package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62541
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62542 in apport (main) "Apport should not do its expensive bits without user confirmation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62542
<secretlondon> the vlc looks like a support issue
<secretlondon> it's in dapper repositories fine, could be edgy (I've asked)
<secretlondon> i've sorted
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62543 in upstart (main) "reiserfs checks are slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62543
<secretlondon> hobbsee: the powerpc version (only) does depend on the old package according to http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/graphics/vlc
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: ahhh....
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: I presume that's what he's using
* Hobbsee wonders why they dont use libdbus-1-3 for ppc
* secretlondon guesses that might be the bug fix
<secretlondon> powerpc seems to have an earlier version
<secretlondon> 0.8.5 rather than 0.8.6
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62544 in kaffeine (main) "0.8.1 -> 0.8.2 UVF Exception Request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62544
<Hobbsee> ohhh....
<Hobbsee> i see, yes
* Hobbsee looks up why that is
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: i'd hazard a guess that the uk. mirrors are broken.  weird that it's missed two versions though
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: I'm getting my info from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: me too, and launchpad.
<Hobbsee> oh, wait, yeah....
* secretlondon ponders.
<Hobbsee> what are you pondering?
<Hobbsee> *looks in the changelog for why there's a different dep anyway*
<secretlondon> that's what I'm pondering really.
<Hobbsee> ahhh...p.u.c says there's only the eariler version as i386
<secretlondon> what's p.u.c?
<Hobbsee> packages.ubuntu.com
<secretlondon> ty
<Hobbsee> i dont get it.....
<secretlondon> I don't know how packaging is done to know whether the powerpc version gets built separately - and whether it's been forgotten or something..
<Hobbsee> i'm guessing that something's failed, so powerpc has kept the old version
<Hobbsee> i just cant seem to see what, or why
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62546 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Edgy  - Hot keys for suspend/hibernate don't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62546
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: you around?
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, wasup ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: got a ppc chroot anywhere, or know why bug 62541 occurs?  it's only on ppc, and i cant tell why it's failing
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62541 in vlc "vlc install fails - depends on an old package" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62541
<imbrandon> hrm lemme reboot my laptop ( ppc ) into edgy
<imbrandon> one sec
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: more of the concern is that ppc seems to have the older version anyway
<Hobbsee> and i'm lost as to why
<imbrandon> well 2 things could have happened, without looking, 1) it failed to build on ppc and the vlc is old its self with old deps
<imbrandon> or more likely 2)
<imbrandon> that they dont have -updates or -security enabled
<imbrandon> i have run accross that alot lately
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: p.u.c disagrees with that
<secretlondon> p.u.c has a diff version for ppc
* imbrandon looks
<imbrandon> that means it was 1) but looking
* Hobbsee nods
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: LP disagrees with 1
<Hobbsee> even the resulting binaries are there
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/vlc/0.8.6-svn20060918.debian-1ubuntu2
<imbrandon> yea 8.5 is on ppc and i386 and amd64 have 8.6 , lemme look into what it ftb
<imbrandon> Versions: 0.8.5.debian-2ubuntu1 [powerpc] , 0.8.6-svn20060823.debian-3ubuntu1 [amd64,i386] 
* secretlondon nods.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: perhaps grab https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/248726 <-- binaires from there, and check if they install?
<Hobbsee> that's the latest vlc, for ppc - apparently it's built fine
<Hobbsee> latest version and all
* Hobbsee wonders what version the source on ppc is
<imbrandon> thats not the right binarys
<imbrandon> that old also, just not AS old
<Hobbsee> no?
<imbrandon> look at the svn date
<imbrandon> 20060918
<Hobbsee> http://librarian.launchpad.net/4422697/vlc_0.8.6-svn20060918.debian-1ubuntu2_powerpc.changes?  true
<Hobbsee> er, which is newer than the 0.8.6-svn20060823.debian-3ubuntu1?
* Hobbsee double checks
<imbrandon> is vlc in main ?
<Hobbsee> no
<secretlondon> universe
<Hobbsee> oh....
<Hobbsee> i see.
<Hobbsee> got it
<zul> hell yes..
<Hobbsee> zul: hmmm?
<Hobbsee> gosh, that took a while
<zul> 2.6.17 xen is working
<imbrandon> zul, you rock
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: what is the problem?
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, whats up ?
<secretlondon> err cause
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: give me a sec
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: it's lost in the black hole of mirrors syncing.
<Hobbsee> its' been 2 days though.
<Hobbsee> Build finished:  	 2006-09-25 11:12:07 EST (28 minutes)
<Hobbsee> well, 38 hours
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: old version ftbfs, new version is there, it just hasnt synced to mirrors yet, for some reason
<imbrandon> what does the actual archive say ? e.g. launchpad ( as p.u.c is never correct )
<Hobbsee> says the latest is published on all arches
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/vlc/0.8.6-svn20060918.debian-1ubuntu2
<imbrandon> ok let me reboot my lappy and verify that
<Hobbsee> ^ is the latest, the version before failed
<Hobbsee> so either soyuz broke, soyuz temporarily broke, or the mirrors are lagging.
<imbrandon> what mirrors? have you checked the supermirror? i'm not understanding where your seeing the mirrors lag
<Hobbsee> us.
<secretlondon> the bug reporter is getting old version, using us mirror
<imbrandon> yea thats why i said check the actual archive ;)
<imbrandon> us. ( or any cc. ) can be days behind
<imbrandon> at times
<Hobbsee> ah yeah, it's not in the archive yet
* Hobbsee BLAMES SOYUZ!
<imbrandon> its not good to use a devlopment version with a cc mirror
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, wait
<Hobbsee> it's not in a.u.c either
<Hobbsee> where a == archiv
<Hobbsee> e
<imbrandon> there could be other problems, and soyuz has sero control over us.
<Hobbsee> *grin*
<Hobbsee> cant i blame it anyway?
<secretlondon> would the old library be deleted separately?
<imbrandon> it would be better to find the real problem
<Hobbsee> it's thru edgy-changes, it's built, but it's not in the archives
<imbrandon> secretlondon, yes
<secretlondon> as that is the issue reported - the the old one has unmet dependencies
* secretlondon nods
<Hobbsee> yeah, once the new version is added, the old version automatically gets deleted
<secretlondon> k
<Hobbsee> ie, problem already has been fixed -just the fix for ppc didnt actually build, so they didnt get it
<imbrandon> it got built and publish
<imbrandon> slow down tonto
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> Binary packages
<Hobbsee> No binaries have been generated for this release.
<imbrandon> here is your REAL problem, its stuck in binary NEW and hasent been processed https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=vlc
<Hobbsee> LP confuses me sometimes...it really does
<Hobbsee> we can view binary NEW?  i was about to ask about that
<Hobbsee> i didnt notice any binaries, i thought i'd checked that :P
<imbrandon> e.g. its a developemt release, reject the bug and tell them once the u-a gets arround to it it will be processed
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, always good to check the queue ;)
<imbrandon> hehe anyhow yea thats the issue
* Hobbsee does that
<imbrandon> just reject the bug and tell them once the u-a gets arround to it it will be processed
<Hobbsee> yeah, duh.
<Hobbsee> done
* Hobbsee didnt see that.  it's still pre-2pm :P
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: problem solved :P
<imbrandon> there are littlery about 114 other packages to do too
<Hobbsee> yeah, urgh
* secretlondon laughs, it's 4am here 
* secretlondon cheers
<imbrandon> 2200 here ;)
<secretlondon> and not even bug day for you, so I'm not sure you get a hug for fixing it ;)
<imbrandon> hahaha
<Hobbsee> heh
<secretlondon> what on earth are we supposed to do with #62543?
<secretlondon> It's more of a wishlist, it admits it's a question not a bug report
<Hobbsee> bug 62543
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62543 in upstart "reiserfs checks are slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62543
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: probably leave that one for keybuk, along with any other upstart stuff, unless its' obviously a dupe
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: same with ubiquity stuff - dont touch it at all
<secretlondon> ok
<imbrandon> and fwiw reiserfs checks are always slow no matter the init system ( and yes i use reiserfs ) but they are aonly done once or twice a year ( unless you fsk something up , then you can expect fs checks to be slow and thoughrough )
<secretlondon> well the reporter is saying they are done on boot
<imbrandon> yea when something go's wrong
<secretlondon> ah - he is saying it does it every time
<imbrandon> ugh i just read that, thats needs to be rejected too, man where do people come up with this stuff
<imbrandon> if he is having a 10 second resiser fs check each boot he has hardware issues for one, two bugs are places for requests
<imbrandon> -users or -devel ML
<imbrandon> arent*
* secretlondon nods.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62547 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "no dri cannot init AGP  in 2.6.17-10 AMD64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62547
* secretlondon has rejected politely.
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> thanks secretlondon
* secretlondon laughs.
<imbrandon> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Hobbsee
<imbrandon> you broke my keyboard keymap
<imbrandon> on my ppc
<Hobbsee> no i didnt :P
<imbrandon> i know but i have to blame someone
<imbrandon> wtf
<Hobbsee> noooo...not on -devel
* Hobbsee sees enough crap there as it is
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, would be the best place as it IS a development proposal
<imbrandon> that and they can shoot him down better than me becouse fschecks cant be run on mounted filesdystems
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> true
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62549 in Ubuntu "make-kpkg Cannot Compile 2.6.18" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62549
<secretlondon> 62549 - that's not the current kernel
<imbrandon> ugh we dont use the 2.6.18 kernel, i dont even have to read that one to reject it
* imbrandon needs a big /rejected/ stamp today
* secretlondon will get a reputation as the bug nazi.
<imbrandon> haha
<imbrandon> secretlondon, you can point them to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<imbrandon> if you wish
<secretlondon> imbrandon: thanks
<imbrandon> ( and politely tell them we dont support custom kernels especial ones we're not running )
<zul> imbrandon: ummm...that wont work because they are still using kernel-package if they use the wiki instructions
<secretlondon> "will be rejected without explanation"
<imbrandon> zul, hopefully they are keen enough to swap the build instructions for their version, if not they really dont need to compile a kernel
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62550 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror crashes when dealing with *.html files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62550
<zul> imbrandon: actually the fix is pretty easy there is a patch already but we need to test it first
<imbrandon> ahh
<secretlondon> #62550 - Konqueror crashes randomly when I do different things
<FireRabbit> haha
<secretlondon> How am I supposed to replicate that!
<FireRabbit> have him figure out which specific html file it is that causes the crash, and attach it to the bug
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62551 in pygopherd (universe) "Please sync pygopherd (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62551
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62552 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Support for maxSize to usb-serial to support EVDO" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62552
<FireRabbit> now that is something the kernel team should implement
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62553 in Ubuntu "Suspend doesn't resume on Toshiba A105-S4004 Notebook" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62553
<secretlondon> #62528 - what to do?
<FireRabbit> Someone, what should be done about bugs filed against a kernel that's not the latest?
<crimsun> depends which kernel
<secretlondon> I don't know, I imagine we have loads of open bugs like that, in the same way that we have loads of bugs with dapper betas etc
<Hobbsee> bug 62528
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62528 in soundconverter "Breaks with unicode characters" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62528
<FireRabbit> crimsun: can you be more specific?
<crimsun> we no longer support Warty's kernel; as of November we will no longer support Hoary's kernel. At this precise moment, we're concentrating on Dapper's and Edgy's kernels.
<secretlondon> I think I was wrong to link to the debian bug re: unicode
<FireRabbit> crimsun: so.. what are the version #s for all those?
<secretlondon> but he's now saying it's generally broke
<crimsun> 2.6.8.1, 2.6.10, 2.6.12, 2.6.15, 2.6.17
<FireRabbit> so 2.6.15 and 2.6.17 are supported, the rest are not?
<crimsun> (warty, hoary, breezy, dapper, and edgy, respectively)
<crimsun> Hoary through Dapper are supported
<FireRabbit> oh, ok
<FireRabbit> so nothing before 2.6.10
<crimsun> Correct. if the person can reproduce on the supported ones (preferably Dapper or Edgy), then it's best.
<secretlondon> but old versions of 2.6.15 we don't support either presumably, we say update to current one
<crimsun> (and then Edgy only because it's easier to fix)
<FireRabbit> right
<crimsun> secretlondon: we only have one 2.6.15 per se :)
<crimsun> (but yes, not -2[3-6] )
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62554 in kmplayer (main) "0.9.2a -> 0.9.3 UVF Exception Request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62554
<secretlondon> that was fun - something crashed x
<secretlondon> hmm - I click on the same log file in LP and I crash again
<crimsun> URL?
<secretlondon> just getting
<secretlondon> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/62515
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62515 in update-manager "didnt install kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<secretlondon> second file
<crimsun> both open fine here (current edgy's FF)
<secretlondon> everytime I've clicked on it I've had a restart of X, gconf:Received signal 15:shutting down cleanly
<crimsun> I'm using an i915GM (i810 driver) w/ AIGLX and composite enabled
<crimsun> which driver?
<secretlondon> dapper, current nvidia
<crimsun> reproducible with the 'nv' driver?
<secretlondon> not tried, and I can't see why that text file in particular would cause breakage
<crimsun> it's not immediately obvious to me, either, but I'm not using your precise configuration
<secretlondon> In Xorg.0.log I'm getting 7268 X: client 2 rejected from local host (other numbers up to 6)
<secretlondon> How would I swap to the nv driver (apologies for the newbie question)
<crimsun> I don't receive anything of that sort
<crimsun> did you use the instructions from wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto ? If so, reverse them (but no need to remove any packages)
<secretlondon> They are preceded by AUDIT
<secretlondon> I'll look
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62555 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62555
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62556 in epiphany-browser (main) "Tab Toolbar Suggestion" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62556
<secretlondon> well the file loaded this time using the nv driver
<secretlondon> but I suspect it would have loaded this time using the nvidia driver too..
<secretlondon> bah - bugs that are support requests
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62557 in Ubuntu "when partitioning disks manually, installer insists on reformatting to ext3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62557
* ryanoc hugs sfllaw
<secretlondon> ryanoc :has he just fixed a bug?
<ryanoc> Don't know, but he probably has today :p
<secretlondon> ha ha
<ryanoc> i mean when you close a bug you don't usually say "I closed xxxx"
<secretlondon> true
<secretlondon> we have to either catch them to hug them, or they have to come here to be hugged ;)
<ryanoc> i think it's important to acknowledge the canonicals :)
<ryanoc> :p yeah ;(
* secretlondon packages up some hugs as she's sure she'll miss some.
<Hobbsee> :)  another she
* secretlondon nods.
<ryanoc> yeah, it's definitely good to know there's dedicated female ubuntu'ers out there
<ryanoc> especially on hug day ;)
<secretlondon> :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee shuts her mouth.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62558 in deskbar-applet (main) "Deskbar error parsing Firefox's live bookmarks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62558
* Hobbsee wont say it....
<ryanoc> oh man 15.5k bugs now... where to start!?!?!?!!!!??????????????!?!?!
<Hobbsee> ryanoc: wherever you like.  start with a package, and go thru the bugs
* secretlondon is tempted to close everything that was filed on dapper betas
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> if people are looking to kill some of the numbers, go thru hoary and warty bugs and see if they still occur
<ryanoc> secretlondon: most should be closed as they were fixed for final releases, so if they are still open, they are possibly still legit
<Hobbsee> anything that's warty only, and not reproducable later, can just be closed due to EOL
<Hobbsee> true that
<ryanoc> what's EOL stand for?
<ryanoc> end of life??
<Hobbsee> yep
<ryanoc> does anyone have the url of bugs that would be "nice" to send upstream
<Hobbsee> um....
* Hobbsee looks
<Hobbsee> http://tinyurl.com/nm4n3
<Hobbsee>       * http://tinyurl.com/nm4n3 - is a list of bugs that can be checked
<Hobbsee>         for duplicates upstream and probably forwarded. This is an easy
<Hobbsee>         task, because bugs marked on this list are likely to contain
<Hobbsee>         needed information already.
<Hobbsee>       * http://tinyurl.com/rp3xk - is a list of bugs tagged as
<Hobbsee>         'ubuntulove' - these are mostly hacking or packaging tasks that
<Hobbsee>         are isolated and where help would be appreciated.
<ryanoc> yay, thx
<ryanoc> wow they hadn't made that last time :p
<secretlondon> Ooh - from a link in a new bug - Moz won't accept bugs in our firefox..
<secretlondon> or whatever we may end up calling it ;)
<Hobbsee> heh.  right
<Hobbsee> actually, that doestn really surprise me
<Hobbsee> *ignores firefox*
<Hobbsee> *just uses it - the mozilla binaries*
<ryanoc> i don't understand what you're saying, but ok :p
<Hobbsee> ryanoc: iirc, our maintainers change a lot of firefox to work well here - there are mozilla binaries, which i tend to use of firefox, which doesnt require me having all of gnome installed, etc
<Hobbsee> and seems faster
<secretlondon> but Mozilla are unhappy - and very unhappy with Debian who are using the Firefox name but not the logo (as the logo breaches thier free software guidelines)
<ryanoc> hmm
<Hobbsee> yeah well
<ryanoc> well, Ubuntu doesn't use the logo either on the launcher
<Hobbsee> i leave that discussion to the devs that are speakign with mozilla about it :)
<secretlondon> yes - and apparently we are negotating with mozilla on it
<ryanoc> sweet
<ryanoc> agch, bugzilla required at least 4 chars to search for terms
<ryanoc> can't search for "WEP"
<ryanoc> i had to do "search for any words" + keywords = "WEP security"
<ryanoc> so it would search for everything with WEP
<Hobbsee> lol
<ryanoc> "wep jsdlfkjlsdf" was better
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62559 in Ubuntu ""root" accounts made on installation cant login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62559
<Hobbsee> oh for goodness sake...
<ryanoc> root accounts arent supposed to be logged in to :/
<secretlondon> thats a silly bug
<Hobbsee> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ryanoc> if u really want to tho, u can tick the box
<secretlondon> "if i call my user "root" it breaks" - yeah? you don't say!
<ryanoc> anyone want to tell them that + mark as dup, and close?
<ryanoc> nvm they know that
<ryanoc> i didnt read it :p
* Hobbsee rejects it
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> that's even more of a headdesk bug that i originally thought
<ryanoc> it still makes sense to reject "root" accounts in the account setup
<ryanoc> like he says
<secretlondon> true - as an idiot filter
<ryanoc> yea lol
<ryanoc> as in he's the only person whos ever tried that
<ryanoc> !idiot filter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about idiot filter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ryanoc> haha, we need to add it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62560 in cohoba (universe) "No icons created in gnome-panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62560
<ryanoc> !idiot filter is a bug that needs fixing just because one person was dumb enough to reproduce it, and there may be more like them in the future!
<ryanoc> ;)
<ryanoc> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.7-ubuntu0.6.06 (dapper), package size 7739 kB, installed size 22928 kB
<secretlondon> firefox isn't that lightweight
<ryanoc> isn't firebird or something supposed to be the lightweight one
<secretlondon> I'm told that it won't run on my new xubuntu machine as it wants about 256M of RAM
<ryanoc> you have a new machine with 256mb?
<secretlondon> it's lighter than the full mozilla suite certainly
<secretlondon> less than - it's an old laptop
<crimsun> you can try dillo or links -g
<ryanoc> there will be options to let it run... i mean if you can run it on PPCs etc..
<secretlondon> it's got 64mb of ram - it's getting xubuntu and whatever very lightweight stuff I can find
<secretlondon> Firefox will NOT be one of them
<ryanoc> cool
<ryanoc> but unfortunate.. I'm a big firefox fan
<ryanoc> what browser will you use?
<secretlondon> it was cheap on ebay and I needed a very cheap laptop - it's going to be fun to play with
<secretlondon> not sure yet - someone suggested old versions of opera, I'm going to experiment
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62561 in unifont (main) "missing predepend?  unifont fails to install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62561
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62562 in gabber2 (universe) "Crash when setting up gabber2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62562
<secretlondon> think the gabber one is edgy
* ryanoc hugs everyone
<ryanoc> ok im off
<ryanoc> have a good day everyone
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62563 in coreutils (main) "dd --- Segmentation fault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62563
<secretlondon> I don't really understand #62561
<secretlondon> there don't seem to be any missing dependencies that I can see
* secretlondon doesn't know a greta deal about packaging
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: could be an upstream bug or something.  *shrug*  if fabbion*e's dealing wiht it, ignore it?
<robitaille> secretlondon,  I don't think that's a missing dependency.  It seems there is a bug (or missing logic) in the script the installer of that package is trying to run during the installation
<secretlondon> ok - thanks
<robitaille> nothing in the debian BTS that I can see about that problem.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62564 in xmms (main) "Always On Top messes with plugins config" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62564
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62565 in ktorrent (main) "svn patches for improved download speed." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62565
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62566 in totem (main) "totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin is not installable on Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62566
<dholbach> good morning - HAPPY HUG DAY!
* secretlondon cheers!
* secretlondon hasn't hugged anyone yet..
<secretlondon> #62566 seems very close to a bug we had earlier involving libdbus and ppc dependencies..
<dholbach> bug 62566
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62566 in totem "totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin is not installable on Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62566
<dholbach> no that package is obsolete and doesn't exist in edgy anymore
<dholbach> daniel@lovegood:~$ apt-cache showsrc totem | grep Binary
<dholbach> Binary: libtotem-plparser1-dbg, totem-mozilla, libtotem-plparser-dev, totem-xine, totem-gstreamer, libtotem-plparser1, totem
<dholbach> daniel@lovegood:~$
<dholbach> it's totem-mozilla nowadays
<dholbach> and it gets pulled in by ubuntu-desktop
<dholbach> so you can reject the bug with a notice
* dholbach hugs secretlondon for closing a bug!
<dholbach> ROCK ON
* secretlondon laughs
<robitaille> if all the bug reports we get were so easy to solve .. :)
<dholbach> a lot of them are :)
<secretlondon> or are support requests, or random
<secretlondon> #62565 - that's not a bug as much as some svn patches
<dholbach> bug 62565
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62565 in ktorrent "svn patches for improved download speed." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62565
<dholbach> somebody of the kubuntu folks should have a look at the patch
<dholbach> subscribe the 'kubuntu-team' to it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62567 in mythtv (multiverse) "Unmet dependencies in mythbrowser and mythdvd and undefined symbols in mythtv libs (Edgy Eft)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62567
<robitaille> dholbach,  done (for 62565)
<dholbach> super
<dholbach> I'll have a look at the lists from http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Bugs today
<dholbach> how's the HUG DAY going for all of you?
<robitaille> bug 62567 feels like a possible dupe of bug 62385 but with more details
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62567 in mythtv "Unmet dependencies in mythbrowser and mythdvd and undefined symbols in mythtv libs (Edgy Eft)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62567
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62385 in mythtv "myth tv plugins are out of sync" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62385
<robitaille> is myth even usable nowadays?  bug 58155
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58155 in mythtv "errors loading packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58155
<dholbach> when I'm unsure I always ask the reporters to check bug <n>, if it's a dup
<dholbach> yes, but looks like
<dholbach> i suppose you can just close them
<robitaille> why close them?
<robitaille> they seem valid
<dholbach> no, the dups
<seb128> dholbach: today is upstream forwarding day?
<dholbach> I'm not sure if that was in sfllaw's announce
<dholbach> but yeah, it makes sense
* dholbach looks at the desktop-bugs upstream forward list
<dholbach> 32 bugs
<dholbach> 9 ubuntulove tasks
<seb128> link?
<dholbach> seb128: we should shamlessly plug http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Bugs every now and then
<towsonu2003> http://tinyurl.com/s4pvh -> Launchpad doesn't understand the form data submitted in this request.
<towsonu2003> and hi :)
<dholbach> hi towsonu2003 - happy hug day
<towsonu2003> thanks, to you too
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62568 in evince-gtk (main) "sync with evince 0.6.0 codebase" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62568
<dholbach> towsonu2003: where did you get that tinyurl link from?
<towsonu2003> from the topic of this chatroom
<dholbach> lalalalala
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-bugs:dholbach] : Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs |If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-qa/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
<towsonu2003> hehehe
<towsonu2003> lol
<dholbach> if somebody has a better link to plug in there: let me know ;)
<towsonu2003> dholbach: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=Needs+Info&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.status_upstream=&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.tag=&field.has_no_package.used=
<towsonu2003> it lists all packages that are marked "needs info" from oldest to newest.
<towsonu2003> it's not fun, but it's easier to do (closing those where no reply was given and so on)
<dholbach> I think it'd make sense to ask to shrink the list of unconfirmed bugs
<dholbach> I know that the other task is easier
<dholbach> and we put some of those tasks on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Bugs already
<towsonu2003> sure
<towsonu2003> it's not a nice feeling to close bugs anyway...
<secretlondon> cool
<dholbach> towsonu2003: it's a good feeling to be closing bugs, no? :)
<towsonu2003> dholbach: not really... I'd prefer to confirm them. with the link I provided, what you do is basically to close bugs where the user didn't show interest. but you know s/he had problems so much that s/he bothered to report them...
<towsonu2003> :)
<dholbach> ok, there are always different reasons to close a bug :-)
<towsonu2003> I wish I knew how to write patches -> then I would be closing the bugs for real I guess :) but, this will do for now ;)
<towsonu2003> dholbach: how'r things going for you?
<dholbach> towsonu2003: fine, I'm just going through loads and loads of mails since yesterday
* secretlondon is hardly here - my wireless is deteriorating
<dholbach> and after that join the HUGging
<pepsiman> secretlondon: get my pm?
<secretlondon> pepsiman: yes
<secretlondon> pepsiman: I'm not sure I have the technical skills to do that - it would involving learning packaging - which I should do at some point I know
<crimsun> (there's a nice Packaging Guide in System> Help> System Documentation)
<Trewas> Could I interest someone in https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/58927 ? It should be at least marked as dhcp3-client bug, so whoever is responsible for that package notices. A short background: a config change in dhcp3-client causes it to ask for interface-mtu, and some routers (for example mine) report way too low values -> Network won't work. It's quite nasty to debug when that happens, and it is a regression from dapper (dhcp3-client did not ask
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58927 in Ubuntu "Network unreachable with Edgy" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<towsonu2003> ubugtu is machine?
<secretlondon> a bot
<secretlondon> !Ubugtu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Ubugtu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<towsonu2003> just reporting newest bugs, or does it have other niceties
<secretlondon> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<secretlondon> It can tell you about other bugs
<towsonu2003> oh how nice :)
<towsonu2003> even has a wiki page: my bad - sorry
<towsonu2003> have to leave, see you tomorrow (4am here)
<dholbach> whooo, I got aorund 2469742697429679426 debian bug watch update mails
<tarheelcoxn> around?
<tarheelcoxn> that's an awfully precise number for an estimate :)
<dholbach> who?
<dholbach> ah ok :)
<tarheelcoxn> that's more than a little mail
<tarheelcoxn> in what timespan?
<dholbach> no, maybe it was just 120 or something :)
<dholbach> in some minutes
<dholbach> it's a script that runs on launchpad and checks the upstream status of bugs
<dholbach> today it queried the debian bts it seems ;)
<dholbach> i'm going to check them to see if we can grab an easy fix
<dholbach> seb128: I added "bugs with patches attached" to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Bugs - as a task
<dholbach> so we have 68 people in here... that's pretty cool
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-bugs:dholbach] : Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs |If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-qa/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad | HAPPY HUG DAY!
<dholbach> :-D
* seb128 hugs dholbach
* dholbach hugs seb128 back
<dholbach> everybody should shout in the bugs that were successfully closed :-)
<seb128> grumpf
<seb128> bug #61853
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61853 in gtk+2.0 "libgtk2.0-0-dev needs libtiff4-dev" [Low,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61853
<seb128> that's NOTABUG for sure
<seb128> the guy seems to be pretty confused though
<seb128> it does depends on it
<dholbach> close it
* Hobbsee wants a WONTFIX status in LP.
<dholbach> "gtk depends on tiff - that's a good thing" :)
<dholbach> Hobbsee: there is nothing to fix in that case
* Hobbsee also wants a THISISASTUPIDBUGGOAWAY status.
<crimsun> woo!
<Hobbsee> dholbach: yeah, i was meaning in general
<crimsun> bug 44814
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44814 in linux-source-2.6.15 "No sound with Intel HDA/Realtek ALC861" [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44814
<Hobbsee> like the root password bug i rejected earlier
<dholbach> Hobbsee: not sure if that conforms with the CoC
<Hobbsee> dholbach: bah.  pity
<crimsun> dholbach: there, a closed one :D
<dholbach> crimsun: YOU ROCK!
* dholbach hugs crimsun
<Hobbsee> dholbach: who conforms to that anyway?  *g*
<dholbach> yoohoo :)
* Hobbsee filed a bug earlier, does that count, dholbach?
<dholbach> NO! :-)
<Hobbsee> awwww....
<Hobbsee> it was a sync request...
<Hobbsee> surely that gets double points...
* Hobbsee crosses her arms and pouts at dholbach 
* dholbach hugs Hobbsee ;-)
* Hobbsee hugs dholbach :)
<dholbach> hey Bazzi - happy HUG DAY
* Bazzi hugs everybody at once ;)
<seb128> I've forwarded bug #62529 upstream
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62529 in gnome-panel "Drag and drop of Bookmarks from Places menu copies entire directory" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62529
<dholbach> seb128: rock on!
* dholbach is going through the old bugs without action for a while
<Bazzi> I'd just need one bugfix to close 27 open bugs at once ;-)
<dholbach> Bazzi: oh wow
<dholbach> Bazzi: which bug are you working on?
<Bazzi> dholbach: eclipse, but I got stuck with unsatisfied build-deps, Hobbsee tried to do something but was caught in having too much other work
<dholbach> that'd make a lot of people happy, I guess
<Bazzi> my experience is just too little in order to fix it :(
* dholbach didn't look at eclipse for ages
<Hobbsee> Bazzi: and a merge.
<Bazzi> dholbach: yeah it's horribly broken atm :(
<dholbach> maybe it'd help to start a java team
<dholbach> with a bzr repository where you can work on Java packages together?
<dholbach> so if you fix a tiny bit, somebody else can chip in their fixes
<dholbach> we did that for telepathy and are doing it for galago atm
<dholbach> and it works super
<dholbach> i think there's already a java team
<dholbach> it'd just need a bit organisation
<dholbach> ... I guess
<Bazzi> :)
<dholbach> Bazzi: are you interested in other java things as well?
<Bazzi> I'm interested in working java software in ubuntu in general, yes
<dholbach> i think there are some key apps that were nice to have
<dholbach> (apart from eclipse)
<Bazzi> but mainly eclipse-related
<dholbach> like azureus
<dholbach> many people would love to have it
<Bazzi> azureus is in the repos
<dholbach> does it work ok?
<seb128> I've fixed libgtk-java to be installable again some days ago
<Bazzi> no
<dholbach> I know of: https://launchpad.net/people/motujava
<Bazzi> it fails without sun-java
<dholbach> and https://launchpad.net/people/java-gnome-hackers
<Bazzi> since eclipse and azureus both base on swt there's some common ground for fixes
<dholbach> that sounds good
<Bazzi> we need upstream to (a) merge some fixes allowing swt to build against xulrunner
<dholbach> and doko would be happy to have help with java bugs
<Bazzi> and (b) some better gcj love to help running it OK without sun java
<dholbach> doko maintains gcj
<dholbach> and would be interested to have more free java love in ubuntu
<dholbach> maybe we should sit down and try to think of ways to improve a team structure around java
<Bazzi> true
<Bazzi> maybe some long term goals would be fine
<dholbach> yeah and work together on fixes
<dholbach> maintain an overview over bugs, etc
<dholbach> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Telepathy/Modules and http://launchpad.net/people/telepathy/+packagebugs is things that work out well for that team
<dholbach> so if the team could adopt packages and try to establish good communication with upstream: SCORE :-)
<dholbach> usually it's just too much for one person to achieve
<Bazzi> at least eclipse/swt upstream are reasonable people, so there shouldn't be a problem
<dholbach> even better
<Bazzi> even though they have made bad experiences with debian already
<dholbach> it's make sense to try it ;-)
<Bazzi> my suggestion would be to start eclipse packaging from scratch, using as few dependencies as possible, and as much as needed to make it 100% work OK (might mean to drop gcj support for the moment). what do you think?
<dholbach> I can't tell hwo much of a good idea that is
<dholbach> I'd suggest to talk to doko
<Bazzi> hm, might ne too much for edgy timeframe anyway
<dholbach> he's the java king - I'm just interested in having cool teams doing awesome stuff together
<Bazzi> be*
<Bazzi> is he on irc regularly?
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> doko_ on #ubuntu-devel
<dholbach> seb128: how is bug 37176 a control-center bug?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37176 in control-center "Beagle integration not complete" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37176
<dholbach> hey Lure
<seb128> dholbach: the "preferred app" capplet could allow to pick a search command
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> I'll mark it as 'to-forward'
<seb128> dholbach: or a gconf key for it
<dholbach> right
<seb128> dholbach: that's sort of gnome bug #300514
<Ubugtu> Gnome bug 300514 in Keybinding "Player shortkeys and preferred applications" [Enhancement,New]  http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=300514
<dholbach> sort of
<seb128> dholbach: gnome bug #171871 too
<dholbach> hello ubugtu
* dholbach hugs Ubugtu
* Ubugtu hugs dholbach
<dholbach> lalala
<seb128> dholbach: gnome bug #171871 too
<seb128> bah, stupid bot :p
<dholbach> ok got it, stupid bot
<dholbach> right
<seb128> mark is as forwarded on that one
<seb128> I don't think we need zillion of bugs upstream for every command
<seb128> just a "need a way to change apps started by multimedia keys"
<Bazzi> yay for firefox rc
<Bazzi> w/ less ugly theme
<Kamion> Hobbsee: that root account bug was a real installer bug - reopened and marked as duplicate
<Kamion> and it's not as stupid a bug as you all thought, because there are a number of other reserved usernames that trigger the same bug
<Kamion> "shadow" is a relatively common one people try that isn't obvious unless you know the system
<pepsiman> where do bugs reported with dapper's bug buddy end up?
<dholbach> pepsiman: bug-buddy bugs always end up at bugs.gnome.org
<pepsiman> I can't find my bugs on there
<dholbach> did you set up a mail server on your box?
<dholbach> bug-buddy in dapper still needed a locally set up mailserver
<pepsiman> yes, and I told it to CC me, and I got the CC at my gmail address
<dholbach> hm
<dholbach> maybe it takes a while?
<pepsiman> 2 days?
<dholbach> strange
<dholbach> you could ask in #bugs on irc.gnome.org
<Hobbsee> Kamion: ah, gotcha
<Hobbsee> Kamion: sorry about that
<Kamion> np
* Hobbsee thougth it was "yet another stupid bug"
<Hobbsee> seems to be a fair few of them.
<Kamion> feel free to send stuff that looks like a stupid installer bug to me for stupidity assessment :)
<Hobbsee> Kamion: heh, yeah, i think i did that earlier
* Hobbsee crosses her fingers and hopes that the newest kernel fixes her broken X
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: Have you read the changelog for the kernel? Something should be mentioned there about it.
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: it was a regression with dri - i couldnt tell which update broke it though
<TheMuso> Right
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-i810/+bug/61979
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61979 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 "[Regression]  2.6.17-8-generic makes X crash if DRI is enabled in xorg.conf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<TheMuso> right
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: still dead.
<TheMuso> damn
<Bazzi> damn, too, I got such a chip on my laptop :(
<Hobbsee> hey cool, i got a reply on my bug.
<Hobbsee> !xcfg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
* dholbach still gest loads of bug watch updater mails
<dholbach> how's the bug day going for all of you?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62569 in Ubuntu "Request: integrate Django framework in the repositories" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62569
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62570 in Ubuntu "Library compatibility with debian? (Xara LX vector graphics)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62570
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62571 in soundconverter (universe) "Soundconverter silently fails when inadequate permissions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62571
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62573 in firefox (main) "Firefox doesn't break lines after Thai" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62573
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62572 in totem (main) "totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin is obsolete and should be removed" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62572
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62509 in Ubuntu "access to root shell by aborting filesystem check" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62509
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62574 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "Xorg/GDM restart randomly with i810" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62574
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62575 in usplash (main) "Impossible to get console login with ctrl+alt+F1 and video sucks" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62575
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62576 in Ubuntu "Dapper instalation freezes at 15% on sony vaio vgn-s5hp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62576
<bddebian> Boo
<Hobbsee_> boo!
<bddebian> aaahhh
<ogra> bee
<bddebian> :)
* Hobbsee_ notes that this is very weird.
* Hobbsee_ commands the deity to fix her X.
* Hobbsee_ pokes bddebian - fix my X, kthnksbye!
<bddebian> I'm outdated :-(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62590 in Ubuntu "openoffice.org FTBFS, when built on edgy's kernel" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62590
<pepsiman> lo secretlondon
<secretlondon> hi
<dholbach> hiya secretlondon
<dholbach> back already?
<secretlondon> yeah - just had to do some shopping
<dholbach> ah ok
<pepsiman> secretlondon: I sent you an e-mail
<secretlondon> pepsiman: about your bug?
<pepsiman> yep
<pepsiman> you didn't subscribe
<secretlondon> I've been trying not to subscribe to everything to avoid having 1000 emails
<secretlondon> pepsiman: thanks. i'll do that
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62580 in Ubuntu "Jigdo file for Desktop cd is missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62580
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62582 in gnome-applets (main) "Frequency Scaling suddenly unsupported (Pentium-M)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62582
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62583 in firefox (main) "[Edgy]  Firefox 1 RC1 Released..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62583
<secretlondon> pepsiman: i've replicated
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62586 in notification-daemon (main) "[Edgy]  The bubble title uses too much lines" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62586
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62587 in Ubuntu "The Arabic Write error !" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62587
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62588 in Ubuntu "Time 12H format not include for SA" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62588
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62589 in Ubuntu "Hejry Calendar not include in gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62589
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62591 in openoffice.org (main) "Cannot change path for openoffice templates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62591
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62592 in bug-buddy (main) "Doesn't display crashed program name" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62592
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62593 in evolution-data-server (main) "Does not display alarms until I start evolution" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62593
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62594 in Ubuntu "Device bluetooth not detected anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62594
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62596 in glibc (main) "ld.so.conf disappeared?" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62596
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62597 in glibc (main) "libc6-sparc64* are busted" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62597
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62599 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "installation fails with "return: 212: Illegal number: -1"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62599
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62600 in grub (main) ""Single User mode" should be renamed" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62600
<pepsiman> secretlondon: thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62601 in rhythmbox (main) "Art decoration causes crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62601
<dholbach> holy cow!
* dholbach looks at the arabic write error
<dholbach> hm, not easy to figure out
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62603 in linux-source-2.6.17 "Function keys" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62603
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62602 in vmware-player (multiverse) "package configuration failure leads to reconfiguring every time a package gets installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62602
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62604 in fontforge (main) "Segmentation fault on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62604
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62605 in kdeaddons (main) "Java 6 System tray not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62605
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62606 in slashem (universe) "Missing folder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62606
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62607 in samba (main) "(smbfs, Dapper) multiple cifs issues" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62607
<Hobbsee> bug 54788
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54788 in apache "apache don't install on Edgy (6.10)" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/54788
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62608 in Ubuntu "getting cpuindex for acpiid 0xnn delay on booting Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62608
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62610 in adept (main) "impossible to manager repositories" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62610
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62609 in gnome-power-manager (main) "hibernate and suspend options missing from g-p-m menus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62609
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62611 in adept (main) "no help available when pressing F1" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62611
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62613 in kubuntu-meta (main) "Correct locale settings not set within KDE after installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62613
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62614 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "Kernel panic when hotsyncing palm." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62614
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62615 in sleuthkit (universe) "Please sync sleuthkit (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62615
<dholbach> hello everybody! welcome to another episode of the HUG DAY show!
* dholbach hugs hobbsee, thekorn, zul, tuxmaniac, yamal, neutrinomass, Lure
<dholbach> how are you all doing?
* Hobbsee hugs dholbach.  i'm good, ignoring my assignment
<dholbach> :-)
<tuxmaniac> dholbach> today is HUG day?? bah..  I did not know that
* tuxmaniac hugs dholbach hard
<dholbach> look at the topic! :-)
<tuxmaniac> Hobbsee> Hi..
* dholbach hugs tuxmaniac back
<dholbach> welcome to the HUG DAY :)
<Hobbsee> hey tuxmaniac
<Hobbsee> no it's not...it's not hug day...well, only for another 36 mins...
<neutrinomass> goodmorning dholbach :)
<tuxmaniac> bddebian> Its HUG DAY :)
<dholbach> heya bddebian, hey neutrinomass :)
* dholbach hugs seb128
<neutrinomass> a hard core one too !
* seb128 hugs dholbach back
<dholbach> so which bugs are we cracking on today?
<bddebian> Heya tuxmaniac, neutrinomass, dholbach
<Lure> dholbach: busy on meetings (not much time for ubuntu :-(( )
<seb128> booting between dapper and edgy
* bddebian hugs tuxmaniac
* dholbach shamelessly plugs  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Bugs  again
* tuxmaniac hugs back bddebian 
* dholbach hugs Lure anyway
<bddebian> hehe
* Lure hugs dholbach back!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62616 in cupsys (main) "/etc/cups/client.conf is no more provided with cups in Dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62616
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62617 in Baltix (main) "Should not reboot after successful CD test by default." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62617
<dholbach> sfllaw: happy HUG DAY
<dholbach> are there any specific bugs you guys look at atm?
<seb128> dholbach: trying to get valgrind working on amd64 edgy, no luck :/
* thekorn HUGS erveryone!
<dholbach> seb128: what does it say? or where does it complain?
<seb128> "valgrind: m_debuginfo/storage.c:311 (vgModuleLocal_addDiCfSI): Assertion 'cfsi->len > 0 && cfsi->len < 2000000' failed."
<seb128> when trying to run gedit (or probably any multithreaded program) with it
<dholbach> *nod* I get that here too
* neutrinomass managed to sort of hack support into gnome-session, but it didn't turn out that good :(
<neutrinomass> *save session support, that is
<seb128> neutrinomass: UI change, or keyboard modifier to press when validating the action?
<neutrinomass> seb128: UI change. I had some problems because I had compiz running (and for some reason it crashed gnome-session) and then I didn't like how no application supports it
<neutrinomass> It's actually a decent UI change, it adds a small checkbox under "suspend", but higher than cancel
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/61556
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61556 in kubuntu-default-settings "wireless wm168b in notebook pcchips a530" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Hobbsee> where do i shove bugs like that?  i dont remember...
<seb128> ok guys
<seb128> I need a GIMP USER ;)
<seb128> somebody who already used a "gaussian blur"
<seb128> and can comment on bug #48548
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48548 in gimp "broken gaussian blur" [Low,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48548
<dholbach> seb128: ping jimmac or tigert :)
<ogra> sounds like he's trying to blur an indexed image ;)
<seb128> ogra: does the behaviour looks wrong to you?
<seb128> dholbach: no no, we have great people on that chan eager to participate, just wait, one will reply ;)
<ogra> seb128, blurring a transparent layer should only feather the edges ... if it turns to black it might be the wrong mode ... indexed pics beahve like that
<dholbach> seb128: right! :)
<seb128> ogra: maybe you could comment on the bug saying that? ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62618 in kubuntu-default-settings (main) "edgy default purple color ugly" [Wishlist,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62618
<seb128> ah ah
<ogra> seb128, will do, even i cant confirm it due to lack of dapper here atm
<seb128> "purple color ugly"
<Hobbsee> yep
<seb128> ogra: try on edgy if you know how to do
<seb128> ogra: you might confirm or find it's fixed ;)
<seb128> "I very much dislike the current purple color theme (window decorations and background) that kubuntu 6.10 has as default.
<seb128> And I feel somwhow that I am not alone... I vote for revering it back to dappers default or choose some other blue color again that is not purple.."
<seb128> typical rant on theme change
<Hobbsee> yep
<dholbach> "my working environment changed - HEEEEEEEEELP!"
<dholbach> "Thanks for your comment. The changes you are requesting require more
<dholbach> discussion and should rather be done on an appropriate mailing list or
<dholbach> forum.
<dholbach> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/forums/ might be a good start."
<ogra> seb128, works in edgy  ... commented ...
<dholbach> => Rejected :)
* seb128 hugs ogra
<seb128> ogra: thank you ;)
<ogra> :)
<Hobbsee> dholbach: *grin*
* ogra hugs seb128 back
<Hobbsee> dholbach: no....dont get them on the mailing list too...
<seb128> k, doing a small break and back to FORWARD SOME BUGS UPSTREAM ;)
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> "here.  you fix this, instead of us"
* dholbach gets himself some tea
* Hobbsee advises dholbach not to pour it all over his laptop
<dholbach> Hobbsee: good thinking
<Hobbsee> :P
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62619 in gnome-power-manager (main) ""interactive" option doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62619
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62620 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Panasonic R4: hotkeys and s3 don't work in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62620
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62621 in beagle (main) "beagle-search does not start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62621
<sfllaw> Hobbsee: Man, if you hadn't told me that, I would have so poured my tea all over dholbach's laptop.
<Hobbsee> sfllaw: *grin*
<Hobbsee> sfllaw: glad i stopped you then
<dholbach> hmmmmm, tea
<dholbach> baklava
<dholbach> good music
* dholbach chases some more old bugs
<dholbach> how's the rest of you guys doing?
<dholbach> hi pschulz01_, Aikurn, lfittl
<dholbach> hey mvo - how's the bug triage going?
<lfittl> hey dholbach
<mvo> hey dholbach!
<dholbach> sfllaw: hey malakhi
<dholbach> happy hug day!
<malakhi> hello
<dholbach> you should all say when you close a bug or have to questions to a bug
<dholbach> or we could pick a list of bugs together and shrink it to 0 :-)
<sfllaw> malakhi: Psst.  I didn't say that.
<dholbach> sfllaw: hmmmmm?
<sfllaw> 10:30 < dholbach> sfllaw: hey malakhi
<dholbach> oops
<dholbach> lalalala
<malakhi> i gathered as much
<malakhi> :)
<dholbach> nevermind me then :)
<sfllaw> dholbach: Do you think 19524 is actually a firefox bug?
<dholbach> bug 19524
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 19524 in firefox "Firefox does not pay attention to GNOME DPI setting, nor work with its own setting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/19524
<sfllaw> dholbach: I don't see why firefox would care to import GNOME settings at all.
<dholbach> I don't know enough about firefox gnome integration
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62622 in Ubuntu "Power down does not complete" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62622
<Aikurn> hi
<sfllaw> dholbach: I think there isn't any, really.
<dholbach> gnome file selector!
<dholbach> take that!
<dholbach> :-)
<dholbach> hi asimon
<asimon> Hello :)
<sfllaw> dholbach: Is that GNOME or GTK?
<sfllaw> I think it's the GTK file selector.
<mvo> dholbach: doing HW regression testing currently :)
* mvo aves to sfllaw
<mvo> waves
* mvo stares at his fingers
<sfllaw> mvo: Ave!
<dholbach> sfllaw: yes, it is gtk file selector
<dholbach> but there's firefox-gnome-support :-)
<dholbach>  This is an extension to Firefox that allows it to use protocol
<dholbach>  handlers from Gnome-VFS, such as smb or sftp, and other Gnome
<dholbach>  integration features.
<sfllaw> Stylish!
<sfllaw> Thanks for finding that.
<dholbach> but i'm not sure about printing stuff
<dholbach> it'd surprise me very much if firefox knew anything about gtk 2.10 and printing
<dholbach> oh no
<dholbach> that's about the screen
<dholbach> do you know where to specify the DPI?
<sfllaw> In Firefox and GNOME, yes.
<dholbach> where?
<sfllaw> In Firefox, go to about:config.  In GNOME, go to System > Preferences > Font > Details.
<dholbach> ah details
<dholbach> hmhmmh
<dholbach> screen.resolution doesn't seem to exist in edgy, does it?
<sfllaw> ?
<dholbach> firefox -> about:config -> screen:resolution ?
<dholbach> i used 'screen.resolution' in the filter, but nothing came up
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62623 in cdbs (main) "cdbs-edit-patch fails due to debian/rules whitespace" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62623
<dholbach> hey jikanter - happy hug day!
<dholbach> nice, it's getting a bit more crowded in here :-)
<jikanter> thanks
<asimon> dholbach: try screen_resolution
<dholbach> no luck
<dholbach> nothing with 'screen' either
<asimon> dholbach: I have a key here called browser.display.screen_resolution
<sfllaw> I wonder if setting browser.display.screen_resolution by hand still works?
<sfllaw> Or layout.css.dpi.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62624 in gnome-system-tools (main) "netwok-admin doesn't store wireless card changes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62624
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62625 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Notification of "Battery Charged" After every Login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62625
<neutrinomass> bug 31011 - what "default soundcard" option does it refer to ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31011 in control-center "Don't show "Default sound card" unless there is more than one card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31011
<dholbach> neutrinomass: gnome-sound-properties - 2nd tab
<neutrinomass> yep, there it is... thanks
<jikanter> if no ubuntu bug exists in malone, where is it most likely to exist upstream?
<dholbach> jikanter: which bug are you looking at?
<dholbach> jikanter: or which package?
<jikanter> mdb viewer
<dholbach> is that mdbtools-gmdb?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62626 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (main) "Random synaptics mouse input lockups" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62626
<jikanter> yeah
<jikanter> I just found it, thanks
<dholbach> ok, safest bet is to check /usr/share/doc/... ok :-)
<dholbach> I think they're on sf.net
<dholbach> wb seb128!
<seb128> re dholbach :)
<neutrinomass> bug 59580 seems to have been fixed in edgy - can somebody else please confirm ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59580 in gnome-utils "Dictionary Panel applet results window poorly sized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59580
<dholbach> I still find it a bit small
<neutrinomass> what did you search for ?
<dholbach> test
<dholbach> ;-)
<dholbach> but i only have a 1024x768 on the laptop, so maybe it depends on that *shrug*
<seb128> neutrinomass: search for "ingress" as on the bug is still too small
<dholbach> it seemed less small than in the bug report, though
<seb128> it displays only
<seb128> "Ingress \In"gress\, v. i.
<seb128>    To go in; to enter. [R.] "
<seb128> which is not a lot
<dholbach> we could mark it 'gnomelove' ;-)
<neutrinomass> true... but it's an applet anyway .... Let's let upstream decide though ;)
<seb128> right
<zul> interesting dd is segfaulting on me
* seb128 just marked bug #31011 as 'ubuntulove' task
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31011 in control-center "Don't show "Default sound card" unless there is more than one card" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31011
<dholbach> zul: you're not the only one
* dholbach high-fives seb128
<zul> dholbach: oh goody
<pepsiman> zul: LANG="" dd ...
<neutrinomass> zul: Try with LANG=C (bug 42264 )
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42264 in gettext "language pack po files drop cflag comment which causes segfaults in e. g. 'dd'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42264
<zul> so i dont have to add a bug
<zul> thanks
<dholbach> seb128: what do you think about bug 32348?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 32348 in gnome-applets "2 panel applets showing battery status on upgrades" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32348
<dholbach> the last part suggests to mark battstat applet deprecated
<dholbach> of course it's too late for edgy
<seb128> mail ubuntu-devel or ubuntu-desktop list saying we want to deprecate it and ask if some people are still using it
<dholbach> for edgy+1
<seb128> deprecating it would also mean closing a stack or sucking bugs about it
<dholbach> what about a new tag 'discussion'? :)
<seb128> no :p
<dholbach> "bugs to start threads about" :)
<seb128> maybe a "discussion" team to Cc ;)
<dholbach> oh man - better ont
<dholbach> not
<dholbach> I know some people would love to 'make decisions' the whole day ;)
<seb128> that would put the list one click away from the bug
<seb128> that's sort of what GNOME guys are doing for usuability, accessibility, etc
<dholbach> *nod*
<dholbach> ok - I'll start a discussion team and put Mark into it ;-)
<seb128> :)
<dholbach> hey gnomefreak
<dholbach> hey geser
<geser> hello
<dholbach> Happy Hug Day!
<dholbach> how're you doing?
<gnomefreak> hi dholbach
<gnomefreak> im good and yourself?
* neutrinomass should find a faster way to report bugs upstream :-/
<gnomefreak> neutrinomass: script that will search :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62628 in xserver-xorg-video-nv (main) "Edgy Desktop CD fails to initialize graphics device (regression to 6.06 LTS)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62628
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62629 in kdegraphics (main) "Kamera ioslave is very slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62629
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62630 in linux-source-2.6.17 "acpi bug in edgy eft" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62630
<dholbach> gnomefreak: a bit tired but - i've been going through a bunch of old bugs and was able to close a bunch of them
<dholbach> that feels good ;)
<neutrinomass> gnomefreak: I'm thinking of it right now
<gnomefreak> .me hugs dholbach
* gnomefreak hugs dholbach 
<neutrinomass> gnomefreak: Not a script that will search (it's easier to do that manually) but a script that will grab from launchpad, fix up a bug report, ask you if you want ot make any changes and then send it to bugzilla ;)
<seb128> launchpad should sort of do that one day
<gnomefreak> neutrinomass: a bit harder (longer) of a script
<gnomefreak> last i heard LP was making alot of changes on karma but thats all i have heard from LP people
<neutrinomass> gnomefreak: Yeah, but more useful ;)
<gnomefreak> neutrinomass: true
<neutrinomass> They added a bunch of karma for support requests
<gnomefreak> they did end up adding it?
* neutrinomass was above everybody in staging listings for a week because of 3-4 support replies
<neutrinomass> gnomefreak: yep, for about a month now
<gnomefreak> yeaht hats about when they were talking about it. someone came into -nun and was polling us on it
<gnomefreak> where are maintainers when you need to yell at one :(
* dholbach needs to get some more bug karma
<dholbach> <- slacker
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> dholbach: your around 2 million in karma i thought
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62627 in debootstrap (main) "(Edgy, buildd variant) Couldn't find these debs: linux-kernel-headers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62627
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62631 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "Print a Test Page button on printer properties." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62631
<dholbach> 6,38 - but only 5,26 in bugs
<dholbach> look at seb's stats
<gnomefreak> ah
<neutrinomass> with all that karma inflation in about a year we'll need standard form notation for it :-/
<dholbach> karma inflation!
<gnomefreak> Lp was talking about splitting up karma also.
<dholbach> I'm working hard for that! ;-)
<neutrinomass> dholbach: Seriously. Even if you don't do _anything_, it still increases
<gnomefreak> neutrinomass: it didnt used to. it used to go down :(
<dholbach> neutrinomass: I'd love to try, but then seb128 would hit me
<neutrinomass> Increases in the karma are mainly due to inflation, not additional work (of course, it increases exponentially )
<neutrinomass> gnomefreak: I know ;)
<gnomefreak> we didnt package the new nvidia drivers did we?
<gnomefreak> the 9 series
<neutrinomass> dholbach: Translate a single string, and then watch your translation karma grow ;) Mine tripled in a month :0
<seb128> dholbach: I'm fine if you try after beating me at bug karma so I can beat you again ;)
<dholbach> seb128: I can't imagine that day
<seb128> come on, have a try ;)
<zul> heh in half hour ill fix a bug..
<seb128> anybody wanting to forward a GNOME bug upstream? bug #53132 is a feature request for an utc time-admin option
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53132 in gst "[time-admin]  We need a GUI to enable/disable utc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/53132
<seb128> zul: which one? ;)
<zul> xen on 2.6.17
<seb128> ah, nice
<zul> that and a couple of kernel bugs later of course :)
<seb128> rock on
<sfllaw> Gah!  I wish people would stop sending me spam entitled "QA Bug Report"
* zul sends sfllaw more viagra spam
* seb128 just forward bug #52471 upstream
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52471 in gnome-games "gnometris:  mistake after changing the theme" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52471
* dholbach hugs seb128
<seb128> marked as forwarded rather, there was a bug already opened upstream, I updated it too
* seb128 hugs dholbach
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62633 in gparted (main) "Only First Hard Drive Accessible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62633
<neutrinomass> seb128: forwarded 53132 :)
<pepsiman> gst isn't maintained
* seb128 hugs neutrinomass
* neutrinomass knew he would get a hug
* neutrinomass hugs back !
<seb128> ;)
<seb128> pepsiman: gst is maintained, it switched to new infrastructure using dbus during the edgy cycle
<seb128> pepsiman: lot of bugs have been fixed
<seb128> pepsiman: and upstream worked on a bounty to fix some of the issues we had with it
<neutrinomass> seems that the maintainer doesn't pay a lot of attention to the bugzilla though :-/ I've filed a few gst reports, none got a reply
<Kamion> 62633 is a duplicate - I must work on that post-beta
<pepsiman> hmm, maybe it's just disks admin which isn't maintained
<seb128> pepsiman: disks-admin is not really maintained, the maintainer is not the same as for the other tools and seems to be busy too
<seb128> pepsiman: that tools has been dropped for edgy
<neutrinomass> pepsiman: the most troublesome part is that the requests for adsl modems are being ignored (or overlooked )  :(
<seb128> it needs to be rewritten for new architecture
<seb128> and to use hal instead of doing parsing
<pepsiman> anyone want to confirm bug 61834 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61834 in hal "SD slot on 7-in-1 USB card reader not recognised as SD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61834
* seb128 has no such device
<gnomefreak> who does screensaver bugs for gnome? gnome-desktop?
<Kamion> ogra
<Kamion> gnomefreak: ^--
<gnomefreak> Kamion: ty
<Kamion> at least, last I checked
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62636 in quodlibet (universe) "crash during run" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62636
<Kamion> he's still marked as the bug contact for gnome-screensaver, so just stick them on that package
<gnomefreak> k ty
<pepsiman> seb128: I don't think you need the hardware to understand the bug
<gnomefreak> anyone want to confirm bug 61775   (was kind of hoping to see if this is an issue for anyone else and to see if we can get it fixed for edgy)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61775 in gnome-screensaver "[Edgy]  WebCollage screensaver doesnt work " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61775
<gnomefreak> pepsiman: to confirm it it has to happen here. without the hardware we wont ever see the issue ;)
<pepsiman> gnomefreak: How can I proceed with this bug then?
<gnomefreak> pepsiman: let me look at it brb
<gnomefreak> i guess hope martin pitt knows about the issue or can look into it.
<gnomefreak> pepsiman: its just a naming issue?
<pepsiman> yes
<seb128> pepsiman: looking
<pepsiman> the hardware manufacturer has given the device an unusual name for one slot
<pepsiman> the other slots are fine
<gnomefreak> pepsiman: it reads fine though?
<seb128> pepsiman: ask pitti about it when he's around
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62637 in banshee (universe) "AudioScrobbler plugin only reports tracks which were manually played" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62637
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62638 in Ubuntu "/home full -> can't log in to gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62638
<pepsiman> gnomefreak: yeah, just the wrong icon on the desktop
<ogra> gnomefreak, thats a duplicate of another g-s-s bug ... i have a fix for it, will upload after beta
<seb128> pepsiman: I've pointed it to pitti
<gnomefreak> ogra: ok thank you  can i close this one i filed than?
<ogra> gnomefreak, essentially its just missing the netpbm dependency
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<ogra> gnomefreak, i'll go over the g-s-s bugs next week
<gnomefreak> ogra: ok thank you
* neutrinomass found and is fixing a bug in Yelp :-)
<seb128> neutrinomass is on fire today ;)
<neutrinomass> ;)
<pepsiman> I had bug 62638 with my edgy install in qemu
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62638 in Ubuntu "/home full -> can't log in to gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62638
<neutrinomass> pepsiman: That's a dupe !
<pepsiman> k
<neutrinomass> There are 4-5 bugs /somewhere/ in launchpad about this problem
<neutrinomass> I'll try to find one
<gnomefreak> seb128: bug 49920  what would you do with this. there hasnt been a dup i can find on this and he is the only one with this issue.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49920 in openoffice.org "Doesnt start with openoffice.org-gnome and openoffice.org-gtk installed" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/49920
<neutrinomass> pepsiman: Out of curiosity: is /home on a seperate partition ?
<geser> I'm trying to rebuild php4 (for some security fixes) but it ftbfs as it build-depends on libdb4.3-dev (through apache2-mpm-prefork-dev) and libdb4.4-dev (directly and through apache-common) and both libdb4.x-dev can't be installed at the same time
<geser> has someone an idea how to resolve it?
<seb128> gnomefreak: let it open until than somebody who has a clue ask the right question or figure what is wrong
<seb128> gnomefreak: maybe change the importance to low
<gnomefreak> k
<pepsiman> neutrinomass: in my qemu edgy install I only have the one partition
<gnomefreak> we changed the link for the bugs?
<neutrinomass> pepsiman: ok
<neutrinomass> bug 47145
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47145 in Ubuntu "It's not possible to login through GUI when disk is full" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/47145
<pepsiman> neutrinomass: I'm not the reporter of 62638
<neutrinomass> pepsiman: ahh, ok
<pepsiman> neutrinomass: and I couldn't work out how to send ctrl+alt+fx in qemu
<neutrinomass> Actually I'm not sure if 62638 is a dupe of 47145. Login can fail for 3 reasons: 1. No space on /home , 2. No space on /tmp  I'm not sure if both can be fixed in the same way :-/
<neutrinomass> any advice on if it should be marked as a dupe ?
<dholbach> wow - good work everybody!
<dholbach> looks like once I leave you guys alone, the party is going on in here :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<pepsiman> neutrinomass: They are related, but not identical. Ideally the fix would work for both
<neutrinomass> yeah.... should I bump 62638's importance as well ?
<pepsiman> yeah
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62640 in yelp (main) "Does not save browse with caret setting" [Low,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62640
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62641 in lhs2tex (universe) "Hello World fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62641
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62639 in mplayer (multiverse) "Error related with mp3lib" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62639
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62642 in nautilus (main) "files deleted from usb storage devices mishandled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62642
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62643 in initramfs-tools (main) "mkinitramfs has a buggy verbose mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62643
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62644 in ubiquity (main) "Various freezes with ubiquity on AMD64 Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62644
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62645 in mplayer (multiverse) "mplayer doesn't load subtitles" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62645
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62646 in kdepim (main) "kmail displays meeting invitation times in GMT" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62646
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62647 in xorg (main) "Random "Failed to start x server" on Dapper LTS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62647
<dholbach> hey thekorn, robitaille, did447
<matsubara> does anybody knows if there's a way to highlight messages per channel in X-chat? I configured my 'Extra words to highlight:' preference to highlight the "New bug:" string but I'm not really interested in New bugs in ubuntu. :)
<robitaille> hi dholbach
<dholbach> happy hug day!
<dholbach> hi Fracture
<Fracture> dholbach: hi, do I know you ?
<dholbach> Fracture: no, probably not - I was just welcoming everybody to the HUG DAY! :-)
<dholbach> hi boricua
<dholbach> How are you guys doing?
<boricua> howdy
<Fracture> dholbach: aah, cool, no worries.
* neutrinomass is getting fed up :p
* dholbach hugs neutrinomass
<dholbach> neutrinomass: on which list of bugs are you working?
<dholbach> wb Lure
* Fracture hugs dholbach
<dholbach> :-)
* dholbach hugs Fracture back
<boricua> gnomefreak: did you have a change to look at the 52648
<neutrinomass> dholbach: I forwarded a few upstream, quick glance through old needsinfo and I'm trying to sort out a yelp issue now
<boricua> chance not change
<dholbach> neutrinomass: WOW
<dholbach> neutrinomass: you rock
* gnomefreak uses the ] [apple screensaver and thinks it should be updated to more recent info
<neutrinomass> and the weirdest thing is happening: I'm calling gtk_toggle_set_active(blah,FALSE) and the widget is becoming insensitive :-/ I tried setting it to sensitive after that, and it still is insensitive
<gnomefreak> bug 52648
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52648 in gnome-network "locks system configring linksys card" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52648
<gnomefreak> boricua: give me a sec i forgot about it
<neutrinomass> dholbach: If I rock, then a new word needs to be invented for most of the people in this channel ;)
<boricua> gnomefreak: ok
<neutrinomass> By the way, I hope you all noticed that for the last couple of days the bug count is _constant_ if not decreasing :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62648 in oem-config (main) "immediately crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62648
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62649 in evolution (main) "Message window hangs in Evolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62649
<sfllaw> neutrinomass: Obviously, this is because of the beta freeze.  People aren't putting in new bugs.
<gnomefreak> boricua: i cant do nothing with it now.
<sfllaw> ;)
<neutrinomass> boricua: That's probably a kernel bug you've got there
* dholbach slaps sfllaw
* sfllaw hugs dholbach.
<dholbach> that's because some people are working on bugs
<gnomefreak> can anyone confirm bug 52648
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52648 in gnome-network "locks system configring linksys card" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52648
<boricua> 52348 is similar to 40460
<sfllaw> boricua: Agreed about a kernel bug.  Can you find anything in /var/log/kern.log that looks like an Oops or Panic?
<boricua> i meant 52648 is similar to 40460
<neutrinomass> boricua: system lockups/crashes, AFAIK at least, can only be attributed to X or kernel ....
<gnomefreak> boricua: i dont have a lnksys card but mine doesnt freeze up
<neutrinomass> boricua: ubuntu 6.06 ?
<boricua> gnomefreak: this one is usb
<boricua> yes 6.06
<boricua> usb wireless
<boricua> sfllaw, no msg in log
<neutrinomass> boricua: Do "lspci -vv > lspci-vv.log", "lspci -vvn > lspci-vvn.log" and "dmesg > dmesg.log" and attach them to the bug report please
<boricua> is this important Sep 27 13:10:49 localhost kernel: [17179939.788000]  rausb0: unable to signal thread  yes 6.06
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62650 in ubiquity (main) "second hdd is not available under partition manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62650
<CarlFK> in LP, is "fix released" all that needs to be set to close a bug?
<sfllaw> CarlFK: Closure is automatic after that, yes.
<CarlFK> thanks
<boricua> neutrinomass: adding the code you requested to bug now
<neutrinomass> boricua: great
<boricua> neutrinomass:can i attach both in one shot
<boricua> neutrinomass: there both empty files
<neutrinomass> boricua: Hm... they shouldn't be
<boricua> i cut and paste the commad
<boricua> lspci -vv > lspci-vv.log", "lspci -vvn > lspci-vvn.log" and "dmesg > dmesg.log" and attach them to the bug report please
<neutrinomass> boricua: Are you sure you did it correctly? Open up a terminal , type those three. The files will then be in the "/home/boricua" directory
<boricua> indeed i see the files size 0 2 files
<boricua> dmseg has but not the other ones
<neutrinomass> boricua: It's not one command, it's three commands
<boricua> let me retry
<neutrinomass> boricua: So if you go to a terminal and type "lspci", nothing shows up ?!
<boricua> no my mistake  doing it over
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62651 in fetchyahoo (universe) "[edgy]  errors while checking yahoo email" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62651
<boricua> neutrinomass:uploading
<boricua> neutrinomass:finish uploading 3 files
<neutrinomass> boricua: Well done! Now please be patient until a kernel developer has time to take a look at it :)
<boricua> neutrinomass:  i will and i have its been a while :-)  very patient :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62652 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "regression in ide-cd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62652
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62653 in syslog-ng (universe) "syslog-ng misses first few kernel messages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62653
<zul> dholbach: hah..
<zul> xen-image-xen0-2.6.17-1-generic-xen0_2.6.17-1_i386.deb
<dholbach> ROCK!
<dholbach> &me hugs zul
<dholbach> neat!
* dholbach hugs zul
<zul> yay! :)
<zul> heh now for server, big-iron and amd64
<FireRabbit> woo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62654 in xserver-xgl (universe) "SHIFT+BACKSPACE kill Xgl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62654
<FireRabbit> zul: i look forward to testing the amd64 kernel on my server.. i am having *horrible* problems right now
<zul> FireRabbit: this is the same kernel that is in edgy execpt for it adds edgy
<FireRabbit> er adds xen?
<zul> yeah..
<FireRabbit> ah, yeah, well i'm currently running a dapper system using the xen kernel from their binary distribution, and have horrible horrible problems keeping the time (i.e., it doesn't happen), so maybe a newer kernel will work better
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62655 in openoffice.org (main) "Clicking on links in documents in OpenOffice.org doesn't bring Firefox in foreground" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62655
<pepsiman> neither does clicking links anywhere else
<FireRabbit> yeah, thats a bug in firefox if anything
<pepsiman> is it a bug or a feature?
<FireRabbit> depends who you ask I suppose :)
<FireRabbit> might want to check the mozilla bugzilla
<pepsiman> I've never found a bug in there
<neutrinomass> In what package do X autoconfiguration bugs belong ? xorg or xorg-server ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62656 in gnome-applets (main) "volume applet weird functioning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62656
<zul> FireRabbit: ah i c
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62657 in Ubuntu "Trying to use KDE icon theme in Gnome makes him unstartable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62657
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62658 in uqm (multiverse) "uqm not installable in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62658
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62659 in python-libgmail (universe) "New upstream version available: libgmail 0.1.5.1" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62659
<sfllaw> neutrinomass: xserver-xorg contains the autodetection script in the debconf.
<pepsiman> Is bug 62655 a duplicate of bug 41623?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62655 in openoffice.org "Clicking on links in documents in OpenOffice.org doesn't bring Firefox in foreground" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62655
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41623 in firefox "Firefox windows do not get focus when launched" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41623
<neutrinomass> sfllaw: Ok, thanks
<neutrinomass> sfllaw: That's where I used to put them, but now I get a 404 https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62660 in gtk+2.0 (main) "File Chooser: changing the path in the location bar does not update list view" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62660
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62661 in banshee (universe) "Unable to change rating of selected song" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62661
<gnomefreak> pepsiman: sounds like it would be. I would ask the reporter of 62655 if it only happens in OO.o. if only happens in OO.o than it might be  a different issue
<pepsiman> gnomefreak: it happens running "firefox url" in a terminal
<gnomefreak> 62655 does?
<pepsiman> gnomefreak: how can I run a different window manager to test if it's metacity?
<pepsiman> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> pepsiman: log into another DE like kde or xfce
<gnomefreak> and try it
<pepsiman> what do I install for that?
<gnomefreak> pepsiman: xubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop  (there are other ways but i have 5-6 DE's on my pc all times )
<blue-frog> would there by any arguments I could pass at livecd boot time to try avoiding an initramfs issue? (cp unable to open /root/var/log, mounting /root/.dev on /dev/.static failed...target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init
<blue-frog> the weird thind is it works on a del ^!) but on my vaioFS21
<blue-frog> dell610
<pepsiman> gnomefreak: thx
<gnomefreak> pepsiman: yw
<blue-frog> if I have mounting /cdrom on /root/cdrom failed: invalid argument.  which program should I incriminate to file a bug report?
<blue-frog> from live cd daily live 20060927
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62664 in adesklets (universe) "Desklets appear above other windows momentarily" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62664
<sfllaw> neutrinomass: xorg seems to be the source package now.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62666 in nano (main) "Nano breaks bash scripts with default config in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62666
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62667 in gnome-app-install (main) "Is Omnis Studio 4.1.1-0 really a software supported in EdgyEft by Ubuntu?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62667
<pepsiman> gnomefreak: under xfce firefox does the same for new tabs, but new windows grab focus, so I think it's a different bug
<gnomefreak> pepsiman: ok
<dholbach> woah, lots of new people in here!
<dholbach> how's the HUG DAY going?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62668 in gksu (main) "[Edgy]  Some strings can't be translated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62668
<dholbach> good night
<dholbach> and happy hugging!
<sfllaw> dholbach: Night.
* sfllaw hugs dholbach.
<lfittl> gn8 dholbach
* dholbach hugs back sfllaw and lfittl
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62673 in gnome-app-install (main) "Add filter for Ubuntu/Kubuntu/..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62673
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62675 in sudo (main) "cd not recognised by sudo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62675
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62669 in gnome-app-install (main) "[Edgy]  No package information about packages that are not supported by Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62669
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62670 in Ubuntu "Cannot boot Edgy on Acer Aspire 5003 WLMi" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62670
<blue-frog> when booting the live cd , have a way to connect ausb flash drive when I hit initramfs so that i can copy whatever logs needed to file a bug report?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62676 in usplash (main) "[edgy]  splash screen on startup needs to give feedback" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62676
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62677 in gnome-network (universe) "Automatic service discovery are not activated when I click on the box for it" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62677
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62678 in xorg (main) "In gdm or an X term, I can't use alphanumerical symbols in my password" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62678
<matid> Hi everyone
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62679 in Ubuntu "live cd stops at initramfs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62679
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62680 in ez-ipupdate (universe) "Unable to create PID file after reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62680
<sfllaw> blue-frog: In the initramfs?
<sfllaw> Probably not.  There aren't a lot of drivers there.
<blue-frog> sfllaw: well it stops at initramfs see  #62679
<sfllaw> Ick.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62681 in update-manager (main) "[Edgy]  Many translations still missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62681
<ph8> that's a very general bug
<towsonu2003> hi :)
<pepsiman> ph8: not if you look at it
<towsonu2003> everyone fighting with the bugs?
<pepsiman> night all
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62683 in popularity-contest (main) "Tries to send reports via e-mail although HTTP has been selected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62683
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62684 in ubiquity (main) "Failed Install Poweredge 6350 Perc 2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62684
<pschulz01_> Someone ping me? (are there logs anywhere?)
<towsonu2003> ouch, so many "installer crashed" bugs...
<towsonu2003> do you have any pointers on how to handle requests for new versions of packages?
<geser> have you an example bug?
<towsonu2003> yep, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-ntfs/+bug/54179
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54179 in Baltix "2 new upstream ntfsprogs versions (1.13.0 and 1.13.1) were released a half year ago !" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<towsonu2003> and unstable has it: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/otherosfs/ntfsprogs
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62685 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "[Edgy regression]  Hostap driver for PRISM2 wifi card not working any more" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62685
<towsonu2003> what do I do with this info now? ehueh
<crimsun> the only problem is that we're way past UVF for main packages
<crimsun> [linux-ntfs |   1.12.1-1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy/main Sources] 
<towsonu2003> I could confirm it for the next release
<towsonu2003> it's unconfirmed, which iseems inaccurate
<crimsun> I'd mark it wishlist with a note for Edgy+1
<crimsun> sure, Confirm+Wishlist
<crimsun> just as long as it's clear that it won't make Edgy
<towsonu2003> I can't mark their importance, I'll confirm
<towsonu2003> thanks :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62686 in xkeyboard-config (main) "ca(fr) layout is not included in /etc/X11/xkb/rules/base.xml" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62686
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-09-28
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62687 in ubiquity (main) "Manual partitioner lies about not overwriting partitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62687
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62688 in sdcc (universe) "Out of sync with debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62688
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62689 in debian-installer (main) "Hangs at 2% of "Select and install software"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62689
<towsonu2003> if there is a problem with booting, does that go to "debian-installer" package?
<towsonu2003> here: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/62670
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62670 in Ubuntu "Cannot boot Edgy on Acer Aspire 5003 WLMi" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<towsonu2003> uhm, never mind, was dist-upgrade
<towsonu2003> not touching that ;)
<ajmitch> no, debian-installer is only related to alternate cd installs
<towsonu2003> ajmitch: thanks. than if this was a live cd (it's not), it would go to ubiquity right?
<crimsun> I suspect neither of those are related, actually
<crimsun> it's either kernel or usplash
<towsonu2003> crimsun: oh yes, I was talking theoretically now :) I won't touch a dist-upgrade issue :) it's seriously over my head ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62690 in ltsp (main) "mknbi dependency breaks powerpc and amd64 installs" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62690
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62691 in alsa-driver (main) "enable MPU on CMI cards (snd-cmipci)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62691
<Ng> would it be bad form to tag a bug for a specific milestone?
<Ng> I just booted today's .2 edgy live 386 CD and it fails to load the wireless module for my chipset, with missing symbol errors
<Ng> there's a bug already, but it's Unconfirmed and of Undecided importance
<Ng> but it seems like it ought to be confirmed (at least 3 other people than me see it), critical (since it will stop some/most/all atheros users using their wireless), d) tagged for fixing at least before 6.10 if not for the (I realise very imminent) beta
<Ng> it's a regression from a fix for the same bug in 2.6.17-7
<Ng> bug 60938 in lp
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60938 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 "Atheros Chipset Not Detected; Unknown Symbol" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60938
* rideout is listening to And She Was by Talking Heads [amarok] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62692 in oem-config (main) "kubuntu oem-config doesn't start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62692
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62693 in casper (main) "kubuntu accessibility features don't run" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62693
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62697 in Ubuntu "Fn key for brightness and sound won't work." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62697
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62698 in firefox (main) "32bit firefox cannot find library in 64bit edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62698
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62699 in kdar (universe) "kdar fails to install on edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62699
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62700 in resolvconf (universe) "No resolv.conf file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62700
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62701 in Ubuntu "lbxproxy is no longer in Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62701
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62703 in Ubuntu "huge desktop memory leak" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62703
<towsonu2003> need a little help with this bug: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-clipman-plugin/+bug/58327 -I don't have privileges to set the importance (probably normal or medium)- I set up everything else :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58327 in xfce4-clipman-plugin "crashes unexpectedly" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62705 in Ubuntu "[edgy xubuntu uptodate]  "report crash" balloon should be clickable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62705
<towsonu2003> I'm hungry, gotta go. I think I closed 10-15 bugs today ;) and confirmed 1-2. this is one of those days I want to be a programmer... this also happens when I get program crashes. see you :)
<pollypocket> i need help to figure out what is going wrong with this dvd player
<pollypocket> sometimes the dvd mounts and sometimes it doesnt
<pollypocket> while in the shell , I type    eject     and nothing happens
<pollypocket> if I type eject -t  then the tray opens and stays open
<pollypocket> sometimes the disc mounts and then auto plays but will unmount after about 1minute
<pollypocket> it doesnt matter what dvd it is
<pollypocket> its driving me crazy
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62706 in Ubuntu "Administration tasks requiring password hangup without asking for password" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62706
<pollypocket> ANY ONE HOME ???
<pollypocket> oh
<pollypocket> my
<nixternal> heh
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62707 in vmware-player (multiverse) "[edgy]  vmware-player cannot see usb devices" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62707
<nixternal> pollypocket: #ubuntu
<nixternal> this channel is for bug logging, squashing, triaging, management, and all that...not a support chan
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62708 in bluefish (universe) "Please sync bluefish_1.0.6-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62708
<jjesse> did i miss the bug day?
<jjesse> hug day /)
<JoseStefan> i did too :(
<jjesse> oh well, still working on bugs :)
* nixternal is trying to work on them as well...but we have a lady from the FSF giving us an interesting speach about how we are a failure at marketing 
<nixternal> hehe
<JoseStefan> define:FSF ?
<jjesse> hehe
<jjesse> free software foundation
<nixternal> yup
<JoseStefan> i think ubuntu's best marketing technique is people-to-people
<nixternal> she uses ubuntu as well
<nixternal> says RMS despises us
<nixternal> but who cares what that fool thinks
<malakhi> RMS's loss
<JoseStefan> word of mouth is usually the best type of advertising
<nixternal> it seems it has been...because right now, the Linux community is getting a black eye in the US because of the wrong doing of Novell
<zul> its always hug day
* nixternal hugs everyone working on bugs right now
* nixternal apologizes for OT as well
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62709 in usplash-theme-ubuntu (main) "Edgy Usplash themes missing startup details." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62709
<nixternal> that was a bug from earlier
<JoseStefan> i just read that bug ^^^ and didnt understand much
<nixternal> i got it
<nixternal> it is a duplicate
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62710 in gtk+2.0 (main) "Numerous crashes related to gtk2.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62710
<nixternal> http://librarian.launchpad.net/4532652/Screenshot-1.png
<nixternal> lol...that guy said that usplash needs to provide feedback, that was his illustration
<nixternal> i love it
<JoseStefan> is it even going to be possible?
<crimsun> haha
<crimsun> oh man, that's almost pony-worthy
<JoseStefan> it's hard to put multi-tasking activities into human readable linear display (or log)
<crimsun> the whole point of removing that output was because it was unnecessary by default
<JoseStefan> i suppose we could use the "icons" approach
<crimsun> I propose we don't actually do anything, just provide the illusion of startup.
<crimsun> "Welcome to Edgy Eft, shutting down."
<JoseStefan> 62676 was rejected, isn't "wishlist" prefered?
<JoseStefan> brb, dinner
<nixternal> haha crimsun, i thought so myself
<nixternal> i like the "Welcome to Edgy Eft, shutting down"
<nixternal> i say we do it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62711 in gnome-terminal (main) "Feature Request: Save Scrollback buffer to file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62711
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62712 in Ubuntu "Language support packages are marked as automatically installed" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62712
<nixternal> we are in a hug day aren't we..im a little slow tonight
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62714 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "while booting nothing appears on screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62714
<JoseStefan> that's is a dup, but there are many different symptoms for that
<JoseStefan> s/ is / /
<nictuku> agree
<JoseStefan> see bugs: 61711, 60135, 56587
<JoseStefan> some of those are still open, because the users don't see segfault errors, just no splash
<pollypocket> hey there
<pollypocket> i need help to figure out what this problem is before I can report the right problem
<nictuku> pollypocket, what's happening?
<JoseStefan> should 62714 point to 61711, or set both as a dup of 56587? (the symptoms and errors being the difference)
<pollypocket> sometimes I can play a dvd movie and sometimes I cant
<pollypocket> same disc by the way
<JoseStefan> pollypocket: does it happen with any other disc?
<pollypocket> it doesnt seem to matter what disc I put in , the same symptoms happen
<pollypocket> as an example;
<pollypocket> i leave the dvd in the drive and shutdown the pc
<nictuku> pollypocket, can you check dmesg when that happens?
<pollypocket> i turn it back on and the system boots and I log in but the DVD is not mounted
<pollypocket> [17188824.052000]  VFS: busy inodes on changed media.
<pollypocket> [17188824.060000]  VFS: busy inodes on changed media.
<pollypocket> [17188824.444000]  VFS: busy inodes on changed media.
<pollypocket> [17188824.452000]  VFS: busy inodes on changed media.
<JoseStefan> pastebin :S
<pollypocket> so i open the shell and type   eject
<pollypocket> nothing happens
<JoseStefan> so it's more of a mounting issue, and less of a DVD playback issue ?
<pollypocket> I wait a bit to give it a chance, then i type   eject -t and then moments later the tray opens and stays open
<pollypocket> eject -t   is sitting there trying to mount the disc
<pollypocket> when I push it closed it will mount and auto start playing the movie
<pollypocket> then it chokes for some reason and is no longer mounted
<pollypocket> if there is any kind of testing I can do to identify the source problem I would really be happy to
<pollypocket> dmesg is filled entirely with lines like the following;
<pollypocket> [17187904.628000]  VFS: busy inodes on changed media.
<pollypocket> sometimes when I use the gui file browser, I select Computer which shows 3 drives (floppy/cd/hd)
<pollypocket> I right click for the menu and select mount and it can say No Media found
<pollypocket> JoseStefan: yes, when it is mounted it plays fine. there is a problem with mounting and unmounting
<pollypocket> I should say though about playback. at seemingly random spots through the movie the disc will become unmounted and thus the movie stops or the program chokes
<pollypocket> has this problem been reported before at all ?
<JoseStefan> not that "I" recall
<pollypocket> isnt there some human some where who can shed some light on what is happening and or how to put a stop to it
<pollypocket> a sad work around which sometimes works is to copy the vob files to my hard drive
<pollypocket> but today I can get the drive to stay mounted long enough to copy a file off it
<JoseStefan> it might be a hardware issue
<pollypocket> s/can/cant/
<pollypocket> yes I thought maybe the drive itself has gone wonky or gotten dirty
<pollypocket> how can I test that
<pollypocket> it is the same drive I used to install 6.06 on this box
<JoseStefan> if livecd environment has similar problems, it might be a hardware issue
<JoseStefan> try using the dapper livecd, or even edgy
<pollypocket> hmmm it seems I handed out all my copies
<pollypocket> i was looking to go pick some up at the Linux Cafe here in toronto
<pollypocket> ok so this busy inodes thing.   how can I tell the system to give up on those inodes so they are not busy any more
<pollypocket> cause then i wont get the i/o error message
<JoseStefan> dont know much about that
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62715 in gxine (universe) "hangs trying to play a certain dvd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62715
<pollypocket> as you can imagine, this is a very frustrating problem
<pollypocket> hhmmm is that #62715 in reference to the problem i just mentioned ?
<pollypocket> i just read it and it seems wuite unrelated
<JoseStefan> it's a bot, it tracks for new bugs on launchpad and pastes them here. any connection would be a coincidence.
<pollypocket> dman why doesnt "eject" work
<pollypocket> ok there eject -t didnt eject but automounted and then the video started playing
<pollypocket> can i set the system to not auto play once a disc becomes mounted
<tarheelcoxn> crimsun: I submitted bug #62715
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62715 in gxine "hangs trying to play a certain dvd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62715
<pollypocket> great now that the wrong dvd is in the drive it stays mounted
<pollypocket> at least for now
<pollypocket> but i have had the same problem with this disc before aswell
<pollypocket> ok so actually the audio seems to be smooth but the video is somewhat jumpy or start and stop like
<pollypocket> ah
<pollypocket> an error occured could not read from resource
<pollypocket> now it is no longer mounted
<JoseStefan> i would check if that hardware is good
<pollypocket> [17190860.184000]  Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 174897
<pollypocket> this message continues to be listed over and over (even now) in dmesg;
<pollypocket> [17191030.588000]  VFS: busy inodes on changed media.
<pollypocket> is there some way i can tell nautilus or what ever process to give up
<pollypocket> or even kill it
<pollypocket> if i only knew the name of the process that was doing it
<pollypocket> i would kill it
<JoseStefan> pollypocket: man ps, man kill
<pollypocket> i know    ps    and   kill
<pollypocket> but what process is spitting out vfs  busy inodes error messages
<pollypocket> that I dont know
<pollypocket> im gonna try rebooting again
<crimsun> tarheelcoxn: libxine issue, not gxine
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62716 in Ubuntu "USB MIDI Keyboard mistaken for a sound output" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62716
<crimsun> well that was simple.
<crimsun> bug 62716
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62716 in alsa-driver "USB MIDI Keyboard mistaken for a sound output" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62716
<konfuzed> hm
<pollypocket> so when i rebooted there was no dvd mounted
<pollypocket> i went to removable drives and media and
<pollypocket> turned off all of the options on each tab except for
<pollypocket> mount removable media when inserted
<pollypocket> then i did    eject -t   7 times before the drive actually mounted
<pollypocket> not once did i do eject or did the drive open
<pollypocket> so then i did a cp   cdrom/*.vob  ~/fromdisc/.
<pollypocket> and it copied 3 gig before running out of drive space and exiting
<pollypocket> and it is still mounted and browsable from the command line
<pollypocket> after this finishes scp-ing 12gig to my other ubuntu box (with 50GB free) i should be able to copy the rest of the dvd to this hd
<pollypocket> only 10.3 gb left to go ;^)
<towsonu2003> hi
<towsonu2003> need help
<towsonu2003> again...
<towsonu2003> but very simple: involves bumping up the importance of this: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/43961 [don't have privilege] 
<towsonu2003> :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43961 in linux "Power down after shutdown does not work..." [Unknown,Needs info] 
<towsonu2003> for the "linux-source-2.6.17" package
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62718 in hplip (main) "[Edgy]  Current Updates (2006-09-27) Break HPLIP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62718
<nixternal> anyone have that ^^ issue as well?  that is my bug
<towsonu2003> :)
<nixternal> i have a lot of broken stuff that needs some fixin' ;)
<nixternal> and i need to print!
<towsonu2003> I think it's intelligent to promote own bug here hahaha
<towsonu2003> let me check in vmware
<towsonu2003> did you try to restart it?
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> it still fails
<nixternal> can't force reload either
<towsonu2003> ps. most I can do is confirm though (if it happens to me too)
<nixternal> tis ok
<towsonu2003> sorry, it didn't do that in my install.
<towsonu2003> it didn't want me to upgrade hplip though. manually restarting hplip worked
<towsonu2003> try stopping cupsys, starting hplip then starting cupsys? or maybe a windows-style reboot?
<towsonu2003> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/61140 -> which package is this??
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61140 in Ubuntu "edgy knot-3 ignores keymap setting from boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<nixternal> i have done all of those
<towsonu2003> nixternal: that's all I got, sorry :(  -reinstall might work??-
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62719 in gst-plugins-base0.10 (main) "playbin can't create pipelines for flash videos" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62719
<towsonu2003> I know everyone is sleepign but
<towsonu2003> need help
<towsonu2003> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/61140 - > is this xkeyboard-config package?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61140 in xkeyboard-config "edgy knot-3 ignores keymap setting from boot" [Undecided,Rejected] 
<towsonu2003> anyone?
<Hobbsee> i'd guess so
<towsonu2003> that's good enough for me :) thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62721 in uqm-content (multiverse) "Sync uqm-content from Debian unstable (non-free)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62721
<towsonu2003> another question: we confirm bugs only if a second person says "happens to me too", right?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62722 in firefox (main) "When surfing to a webpages - redirecting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62722
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62723 in totem (main) "Totem doesn't auto-resize" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62723
<Kagou> morning
<towsonu2003> morning to u
<pollypocket> well i lost the dvd player again
<towsonu2003> hehehe lol
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62724 in gtkpod (universe) "gtkpod segfault at every start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62724
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62725 in vlc (universe) "Closing VLC, the sound keeps playing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62725
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62726 in apt (main) "No information about autoremove in man page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62726
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62729 in ubiquity (main) "Installation Ver 6.06 LTS for PC crashed during assignment of partitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62729
<Kagou> from wich package time applet come from ?
<towsonu2003> gnome-applets?
<Fujitsu> towsonu2003, please don't assign ubuntu-archive to bugs. They're meant to be subscribed, not assigned.
<towsonu2003> ubuntu-archives?
<towsonu2003> which bug is this? I don't remember assigning a bug to that
<towsonu2003> Fujitsu: which bug is this? I don't remember assigning a bug to that
<Fujitsu> Bug #60506
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60506 in Ubuntu "[debian-multimedia]  sync myththemes 0.20-0.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60506
<towsonu2003> Fujitsu: oh I see. the name Package Administrators threw me off. sorry. also, I saw a couple of bugs assigned to you. again, sorry.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62730 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox needs to be opened twice to start up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62730
<towsonu2003> which package is it when X isn't configured right on LiveCD? xorg or casper?
<Fujitsu> xorg.
<towsonu2003> thanks :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62731 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "kernel BUG at arch/i386/lib/usercopy.c:608!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62731
<Kagou> Fujitsu: can i put "critical" to Bug #62733
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62733 in rawstudio "Can't open a file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62733
<Fujitsu> Not critical, no.
<Fujitsu> Have you confirmed that this issue occurs?
<Kagou> not yet Fujitsu
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62732 in tinyproxy (universe) "tinyproxy error connecting to plone.org website" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62732
<towsonu2003> I can confirm that
<Kagou> Fujitsu: but in the affirmative case what kind of importance can i put ?
<Kagou> it's a major problem
<Fujitsu> Do you have privileges to put one at all, Kagou?
<Kagou> Fujitsu: yes
<Fujitsu> Ah, OK...
<towsonu2003> Kagou: confirmed now
<Fujitsu> I'd say High, probably.
<Kagou> but i never had to use high/critical ;)
<Kagou> towsonu2003: thanks
<towsonu2003> Kagou: you're most welcome
<towsonu2003> ps. lol
<Fujitsu> It makes it completely unusable, but doesn't cause data loss etc., so probably high.
<Kagou> towsonu2003: can you confirm Bug #62734 too ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62734 in rawstudio "Close Button don't work in About dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62734
<towsonu2003> Kagou: yes, done
<Kagou> thnx towsonu2003
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62733 in rawstudio (universe) "Can't open a file" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62733
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62734 in rawstudio (universe) "Close Button don't work in About dialog" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62734
<towsonu2003> Ubugtu: :p
<towsonu2003> good night everyone.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62735 in base-installer (main) "installer crashes if partition is not formatted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62735
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62736 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "Volume Manager unresponsive in Gnome and command line" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62736
<dholbach> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62737 in amarok (main) "cant  add new sources to play list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62737
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62738 in Ubuntu "amd64 desktop does not start" [High,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62738
<Kagou> hey dholbach
<Kagou> lu seb128
<seb128> 'lut Kagou
<dholbach> hey Kagou
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62739 in Ubuntu "nautilus crashed when i logon gnome in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62739
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62740 in Ubuntu "Can't safely remove USB data stick" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62740
<Kagou> can anybody confirm that Bug #62745 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62745 in gnome-system-tools "[time-admin]  "Synchronize Now" don't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62745
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62741 in mono (main) "Mono crashes while beagle indexes files in the background" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62741
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62743 in Ubuntu "US keyboard on the livecd when selecting german in the boot-menu" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62743
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62744 in usplash (main) "Colours corrupted on usplash in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62744
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62745 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[time-admin]  "Synchronize Now" don't work" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62745
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62746 in linux-meta (main) "Raid 5 problem with 2.6.15-27" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62746
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62747 in xorg (main) "Random system freeze at window operations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62747
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62748 in apache2 (main) "2.0.55-4ubuntu4 update causes svn failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62748
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62749 in firefox (main) "Firefox tabs are illegible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62749
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62750 in ltsp (main) "merge oversight, not possible to build amd64 chroots anymore" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62750
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62753 in debian-installer (main) "Kubuntu Edgy Netboot Installs Dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62753
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62754 in gnome-app-install (main) "No "apply" or "ok" finish the work" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62754
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62752 in ubiquity (main) "timezone selection in ubiquity hangs, when just proceeding and clicking next" [High,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62752
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62756 in squashfs (universe) "mono confused by the desktopCD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62756
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62757 in ubiquity (main) "displays wrong file system in partitioning confirmation dialog" [Low,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62757
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62758 in greasemonkey (universe) "Package firefox-greasemonkey is incompatible with Firefox." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62758
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62759 in bookmarksftp (universe) "This extension is incompatible with Firefox 2.0b2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62759
<Bazzi> oh no
<Bazzi> please not for all extensions a bug each
<Ng> nice
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62761 in bookmarksftp (universe) "This package is incompatible with Firefox 2.0b2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62761
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62762 in bookmarksftp (universe) "This package is incompatible with Firefox 2.0b2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62762
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62763 in dbus (main) "dbus activation timeout too short" [Low,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62763
<pepsiman> Bazzi: no, 3 per extension ;)
<Bazzi> heh
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62764 in gcompris (main) "[gcompris]  English-GB is English-US and uses the US flag" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62764
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62765 in ubiquity (main) "KDE frontend does not reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62765
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62766 in libloki (universe) "Please sync libloki (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62766
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62767 in python-libgmail (universe) "please sync python-libgmail from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62767
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62768 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "Very bad performance with X600 in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62768
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62770 in debian-installer (main) "debootstrap: cannot execute mount (Xubuntu daily 20060928)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62770
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62772 in gparted (main) "gparted shows no partitions, but a next button (which brings you to the partition-mountpoint screen)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62772
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62775 in casper (main) "Incorrect keyboard in live session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62775
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62776 in totem (main) "Video stretched when running ATI dual desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62776
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62777 in oem-config (main) "kubuntu installs oem-config-gtk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62777
<saracen> anyone around?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62774 in knetworkmanager (main) "0.1~svn-r575138 -> 0.1 UVF Exception Request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62774
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62779 in sensors-applet (universe) "Please sync sensors-applet (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62779
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62780 in gnucash-docs (universe) "Please sync gnucash-docs (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62780
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62781 in ion3 (universe) "Please sync ion3 (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62781
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62782 in rosegarden (universe) "Please sync rosegarden (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62782
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62783 in koules (universe) "Please sync koules (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62783
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62784 in stellarium (universe) "Please sync stellarium (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62784
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62785 in piuparts (universe) "Please sync piuparts (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62785
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62787 in phpbb2 (universe) "Please sync phpbb2 (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62787
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62786 in lincity-ng (universe) "Please sync lincity-ng (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62786
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62788 in cherokee (universe) "Please sync cherokee (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62788
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62789 in log4cxx (universe) "Please sync log4cxx (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62789
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62790 in kvpnc (universe) "Please sync kvpnc (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62790
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62791 in openalpp-cvs (universe) "Please sync openalpp-cvs (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62791
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62792 in openscenegraph (universe) "Please sync openscenegraph (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62792
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62793 in gaim (main) "Crash: I open many program and crash gaim" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62793
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62794 in Ubuntu "kernel updated but no linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62794
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62795 in amule (universe) "[aMule 2.1.3 ]  search tab closed (or clicked) and amule crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62795
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62796 in amule (universe) "[aMule 2.1.3 ]  Kadmelia troubles, crash amule" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62796
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62751 in cryptsetup (universe) "Upstart doesn't activate luks volumes in cryptsetup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62751
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62799 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "using a Nokia N80 in mass-storage mode fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62799
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62800 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62800
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62801 in kdepim (main) "Kontact truncates adressbook on webdav server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62801
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62802 in firefox (main) "missing static libraries" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62802
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62803 in syslog-ng (universe) "syslog-ng causes ubuntu-minimal to be removed." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62803
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62804 in mutt (main) "MIME Digest Sub-Message Subjects Chopped On Wide Displays" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62804
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62805 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "[edgy regression]  bcm43xx driver locks up my powerpc system after 1 hour" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62805
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62806 in ubiquity (main) "kernel freezes on boot when USB-legacy is turned on" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62806
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62807 in sendpage (universe) "/etc/init.d/sendpage-server fails to start as part of install config process" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62807
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62808 in update-manager (main) "Unable to upgrade to edgy behind transparent squid" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62808
* dholbach closes bug 40124
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40124 in nautilus "Nautilus crashes on first access to vfat drive" [Medium,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40124
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62809 in sun-java5 (multiverse) "Package uninstallable, unknown error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62809
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62810 in libcairo (main) "[edgy]  GTK-based apps crash when run through ssh tunnel between powerpc and i386 machines" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62810
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62811 in Ubuntu "Services-admin (Systems -> Administration -> Services) Help documentation screenshots different than actual application" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62811
<Nafallo> lol
<seb128> Nafallo?
<Nafallo> seems the help is outdated or something :-P
<seb128> and that's funny because...?
<seb128> that's a dup and fixed to edgy afaik
<Nafallo> oh, it was dapper. that's not as funny then :-/.
<seb128> dup of bug #21027
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 21027 in gst "Wrong service-admin help file" [Unknown,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/21027
<seb128> Nafallo: because edgy bugs are fun? :p
<dholbach> he smoked some hash ;-)
<Nafallo> something like that. rather that edgy isn't released ;-)
<Nafallo> looked the same to me, except the theme anyway.
<seb128> try on dapper then :p
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62812 in pgadmin3 (universe) "Please sync pgadmin3 (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62812
<Nafallo> I don
<Nafallo> I don't have dapper
<Nafallo> ;-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62813 in compiz (universe) "compiz is not installable currently in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62813
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62814 in Ubuntu "No OEM prompts appear after rebooting from an installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62814
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62815 in firefox (main) "Firefox 1.5.0.7 introduces a crash bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62815
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62816 in kdegraphics (main) "Print broken in kpdf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62816
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62817 in linux-meta (main) "linux-image-amd64-generic transitional package not on the CDs" [High,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62817
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62818 in libmtp (universe) "documentation directory in wrong place" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62818
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62819 in Ubuntu "make-kpkg package changes SATA partitions in menu.lst" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62819
<tarheelcoxn> this is totally weird. I haven't changed anything, but the DVD plays fine now
* tarheelcoxn sighs
<crimsun> excellent, REJECTed.
<tarheelcoxn> yeah. still weird
<crimsun> that'll learn you to file bugs
<crimsun> ;)
<tarheelcoxn> lol
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62820 in apache2 (main) "RPC over HTTP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62820
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62821 in cupsys (main) "USB Keyboard is not detecting." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62821
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62822 in jabberd2 (universe) "Jabberd2 cannot handle certain Jabber clients" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62822
<gnomefreak> dholbach: are you busy?
<dholbach> gnomefreak: i was about to do some more of a break - how can i help you?
<gnomefreak> dholbach: i was wonder does bugbuddy/apport get backtraces or straces off of OO.o?
<dholbach> apport should afaik get a backtrace
<gnomefreak> you cant run backtraces for it
<gnomefreak> thats why im asking ;)
<dholbach> bug-buddy doesn't do ooo and none of the tools do straces
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> ok ty ;)
<dholbach> de rien
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62823 in kdesvn (universe) "crashes konqueror seriously" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62823
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62824 in mayavi (universe) "[Sync Request]  mayavi 1.5-4 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62824
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-bugs:sfllaw] : Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs |If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-qa/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62825 in kde-hal-device-manager (universe) "[Edgy]  Change depends from python2.4-dbus to python-dbus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62825
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62826 in Ubuntu "Booting is very slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62826
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62827 in preload (universe) "parses /proc/N/maps incorrectly, renders whole program nonfunctional" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62827
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62828 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62828
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62829 in gnome-osd (universe) "Please sync gnome-osd 0.11.3-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62829
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62830 in hp-ppd (universe) "Merge from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62830
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62831 in dosfstools (main) "fsck.vfat truncates files of 4294967295 bytes length to 0 bytes at boot-time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62831
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62832 in gnome-keyring-manager (main) "Difference between "show all" and "show untranslated"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62832
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62833 in mysql-admin (universe) "Mysql-admin crash after cancelling some dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62833
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62834 in gcc-4.1 (main) "ssp logic broken in debian/rules2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62834
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62835 in amule (universe) "GTK_WIDGET (container)' failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62835
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62836 in gcc-4.1 (main) "Disable ssp on hppa" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62836
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62837 in gnome-media (main) "After upgrade to edgy I have no sound profiles" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62837
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62838 in Ubuntu "All programs that I run I have a segfault (core dump)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62838
<pepsiman> 62838 - apport crash!  Is that ironic?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62755 in tilda (universe) "Tilda crash after launching it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62755
<blue-frog> do I have a way to keep on booting live cd from (initramfs) prompt?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62840 in kerry (universe) "can't access kerry's search results" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62840
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62841 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "Broken /usr/share/gnome/applications/defaults.list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62841
<Adri2000> hi
<Adri2000> I've just been approved in the bugsquad team but I still can't the importance of a bug
<crimsun> you have to be in QA to do that iirc
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62842 in avahi (main) "avahi isn't working correctly with Rhythmbox and Banshee (Itunes sharing)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62842
<Adri2000> +change
<Adri2000> there is [Lock]  Undecided
<matid> crimsun: By the way, sfllaw accepts new ubuntu-qa candidates?
<sfllaw> matid: I do.
<Adri2000> ahh
<matid> sfllaw: Ok, I just wanted to make sure :) I applied few days ago and I just wanted to know who'll judge if I'm good enough ;)
<matid> sfllaw: Or rather if I'm experienced enough
<sfllaw> Hmm.
<sfllaw> The process inolves me finding you or your finding me.
<sfllaw> So we've got that part done.
<sfllaw> I have some questions to ask you:
<sfllaw> 1) Have you been triaging some bugs?  If so, could you provide a list that you're particularly proud of?
<sfllaw> 2) Have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/CommonTasks and do you understand Importance?
<sfllaw> 3) Do you promise to be unfailingly polite to users, no matter what?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62845 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "Error in /etc/cron.daily/mysql-server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62845
<matid> 1. Obviously yes, though I don't have any list prepared. I'll try to look for some I could proudly show you, so please wait a minute.
<sfllaw> matid: It's cool, I have to order a replacement laptop.
<sfllaw> matid: Just paste bug links here.
<sfllaw> I will look at them.
<matid> 2. Yes, I've read it and I understand it quite well.
<matid> 3. Of course I do. By the way, speaking polite is also a good training before my CPE examination, where I basically HAVE TO speak politely ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62846 in nautilus (main) "Edgy: CD writing tool + nautilus crash on copying to webdav " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62846
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62847 in grub (main) "Grub refuses to boot after fresh installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62847
<matid> sfllaw: bug 60950
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60950 in firefox "enter won't open the link - beta2 edgy" [Undecided,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60950
<Nafallo> beta2? wtf? :-P
<Nafallo> ah, firefox...
<matid> sfllaw: bug 56793 (the user didn't reply again though)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56793 in Ubuntu "[EDGY]  Composed keys not working" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/56793
<matid> sfllaw: Bug 55534
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55534 in language-pack-gnome-en ""Select Folders" in en_GB translation should read "Search Folders"" [Undecided,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/55534
<matid> sfllaw: Bug 55373
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55373 in otags "edgy otags needs to be rebuilt against ocaml 3.09.2" [Undecided,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/55373
<matid> sfllaw: Bug 55340
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55340 in apt "Typo in brazilian portugues translation" [Undecided,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/55340
<matid> sfllaw: Bug 55321
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55321 in localepurge "localepurge 0.5.5 fails to install " [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/55321
<matid> sfllaw: Bug 55293
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55293 in firefox "No units for margin settings in printing properties" [Unknown,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/55293
<matid> sfllaw: I don't want to flood you with these bugs. Is it enough or should I list more? I also have many Ubiquity bugs that I triaged, though most of them are still 'needs info'
<matid> sfllaw: bug 62711 (I wasn't able to change the importance to wishlist though ;))
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62711 in gnome-terminal "Feature Request: Save Scrollback buffer to file" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62711
<sfllaw> 55293 is good.
<sfllaw> Thanks for forwarding upstream.
<sfllaw> Cool.
<matid> sfllaw: There's also 55327
<matid> sfllaw: I was actually quite an active bug
<matid> s/I was/It was/
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62848 in amarok (main) "Mistakes in amarok strings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62848
<sfllaw> matid: Good good.
<sfllaw> matid: I'll approve you after I get off the phone.
<matid> sfllaw: Thank you very much.
<matid> sfllaw: By the way, will you be present on next week's CC meeting?
<matid> sfllaw: I'm applying for membership and I was wondering if you could come.
<matid> sfllaw: I already talked with Daniel Holbach, he said he'd be happy to see me amongst Ubuntu Members and that he'd come if possible, but he might not make it, so I'm asking just in case.
<Adri2000> can someone set bug 51603 to low, and bug 51604 to wishlist please
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 51603 in liferea "Dormant feed in example feeds" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/51603
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 51604 in liferea "Example feeds need Ubuntu-izing" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/51604
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62849 in unifont (main) "Georgian (ka) letters are very crappy!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62849
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62850 in backuppc (main) "backuppc: Should not depdend on smbclient, samba-common | samba-tng-common (Debian bug#389793) " [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62850
<sfllaw> matid: I should be there on Tuesday.
<sfllaw> matid: Welcome to Ubuntu QA.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62851 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62851
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62852 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62852
<matid> sfllaw: Thanks again! I hope you'll be able to be there and that you'll plead for me, somehow ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62854 in pbbuttonsd (main) "Mistakes in pbbuttonsd strings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62854
<blue-frog> if the live cd stops booting at (initramfs) have a way to keep moving from there or am I dead in the water?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62856 in vlc (universe) "segfault while reading rtsp stream" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62856
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62855 in alsa-lib (main) "Stereo line-in capture broken in alsa-lib 1.0.10 for "simple mixer" cards." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62855
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62858 in Ubuntu "shmctl man differs from kernel operation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62858
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62857 in openoffice.org (main) "Version 2.0.4 beta 3 is crashing when trying to open about window." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62857
<matid> Good night, everyone.
<sfllaw> matid: Bon nuit.
<sfllaw> Bonne?
<sfllaw> Yes.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62859 in update-manager (main) "Can not update to edgy eft from dapper drake" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62859
<ajmitch> sfllaw!
<sfllaw> ajmitch!
<ajmitch> how's it going?
<sfllaw> Busy.
<ajmitch> :)
<ajmitch> that's expected
<sfllaw> ajmitch: You?
<ajmitch> we'll have a flood of new users with the beta release
<ajmitch> busy also
<ajmitch> been trying to keep on top of universe stuff, and also some stuff in main & edgy+1 :)
<sfllaw> ajmitch: Yeah.
<sfllaw> Installer stuff is interesting right now.
<sfllaw> Spent the morning tracking down a bug.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62860 in gparted (main) "gparted only find 2 hdds but 3 in my machine!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62860
<ajmitch> I wonder if we'll hit 18K open bugs by release
* ajmitch hasn't been doing any triaging outside of his immediate area lately
<ajmitch> hm, maybe 16K open at release
<sfllaw> :(
<ajmitch> for example, we have 2473 bugs that are in need info state
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62862 in upstart (main) "Atheros w-lan card doesn`t work on edgy live!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62862
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62863 in liferea (universe) "[Edgy]  Segfault when add new feed with false url" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62863
<ajmitch> interesting what packages people choose to file stuff against
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62864 in gnupg (main) "[Edgy]  Refreshing my keyring stops after some keys (keyserver time out)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62864
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62865 in usplash (main) "1024x768 with nVidia GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE: "screen init failed"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62865
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62866 in hwdb-client (main) "Translation broken in Kubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62866
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62867 in ubuntu-meta (main) "install failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62867
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62868 in casper (main) "swap partitions not automounted by the LiveCD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62868
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-09-29
<dholbach> good night bug squashers
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62869 in language-selector (main) "Doesn't deal with new fontconfig fragments" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62869
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62870 in Ubuntu "windfarm modules problems with "Edgy Eft" Ubuntu 6.10 Beta." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62870
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62871 in partitioner (universe) "Ubuntu 6.0.6 Installer disc formatter aborted, can't mount NTFS partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62871
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62873 in Ubuntu "6.06 (Dapper Drake) and 6.10 (Edgy Eft) will not on 300 GB HD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62873
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62874 in usplash (main) "[Edgy]  Usplash doesn't fill the whole screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62874
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62875 in apport (main) "[Edgy]  I can't remove apport information about a crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62875
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62877 in gfxboot (main) "Edgy LiveCD does not reboot on Dell X1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62877
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62876 in evolution (main) "unread folders have the prefix "folder-display|"" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62876
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62878 in Ubuntu ""Select timezone" always crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62878
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62773 in xmms (main) "xmms leaks memory when playing mp3 from stream" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62773
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62760 in contact-lookup-applet (main) "Contact Lookup applet support for secondary home and business phone numbers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62760
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62879 in koffice (main) "kexi must suggest to install kexi-mdb-driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62879
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62880 in gnucash (universe) "Tutorial doesn't work after adding gnucash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62880
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62881 in koffice (main) "Kexi crash importing .mdb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62881
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62742 in netspeed (universe) "edgy elf, cant add netspeed to panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62742
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62798 in firefox (main) "Adresses cannot be dropped to the Bookmarks Toolbar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62798
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62882 in rhythmbox (main) "Share doesn't work by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62882
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62883 in gutenprint (main) "driver no longer working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62883
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62885 in mpd (universe) "mpd uses 100% of cpu via x (edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62885
* Nafallo > bed, gnight
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62887 in Ubuntu "Intel wireless 3945 not configured properly with Edgy Beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62887
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62888 in Ubuntu "Edgy desktop CD doesn't tell user to press enter to reboot/shut down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62888
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62889 in samba (main) "Make samba.schema available in /usr/share/samba/" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62889
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62890 in hwdb-client (main) "hwdb-gui fails after sound test" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62890
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62891 in Ubuntu "RealTek ALC260 Sound Card on Dapper + Internal Microphone" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62891
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62892 in Ubuntu "Desktop switcher edgy beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62892
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62893 in update-notifier (main) "Inconsistent security measures for password protection in Dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62893
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62894 in metacity (main) "Strange behavior while moving maximized window (xinerama)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62894
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62895 in ubiquity (main) "hangs during hardware detection (edgy beta)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62895
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62897 in gnome-media (main) "[edgy regression]  volume up/down/mute keys no longer work on g4-based mac mini" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62897
<jjesse> hmmm why can't i remember how to link a bug upstream
<Hobbsee> also effects --> upstream
<jjesse> dang it i knew it was easy :)
<jjesse> i love hotel wireless it is very quick :)
<FireRabbit> jjesse: where are you?
<jjesse> indianoplis indiana
<jjesse> mariot hotels have really good intenret connections
<FireRabbit> yeah, i am staying at a marriott in san diego
<jjesse> do you travel a lot?
<FireRabbit> no not at all
<jjesse> oh, i'm a full time IT consulant, so i travel a lot and always stay at mariott hotels
<FireRabbit> ah
<jjesse> are you there on vacation or other reasons?
<FireRabbit> i am down here for a security conference, www.toorcon.org
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62898 in nautilus (main) "Resizing columns in right pane (list view) should not need focusing first" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62898
<jjesse> hope no one minds, i've rejected 3 bugs for kubuntu that haven't had any response to them since pre dapper release
<Hobbsee> jjesse: sounds good to m
<Hobbsee> e
<Hobbsee> they can reopen if it's still there
<jjesse> there are a lot of bugs marked unconfirmed and the kubuntu team is subscribed to them that have no comments
<Hobbsee> yeah
<drew_> is this a good place to ask if the following bug is udev or kernel related (or otherwise)? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/60231
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60231 in Ubuntu "wg511 pccard not loaded (regression: dapper -> edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<jjesse> yes drew_ this is a good place, it might bee better to ask during the Europe day/afternoon time when more developers can help you out?
<drew_> jjesse: ie, 12 hours time?
<jjesse> drew_: correct
<jjesse> i just don't know the anseerr myself and more developers are around closer to after noon GMT
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  prism54 drivers.
<Hobbsee> i'm thinking the kernel, on that basis
<Hobbsee> but i'd be guessing
<drew_> I'm keen to help with bug stuff too
<drew_> I'm fairly knowledgeable with ubuntu, though perhaps a little short on time
<drew_> but this bug (which I filed) is quite a tricky one
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62899 in mdbtools (main) "crashes on startup (amd64)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62899
<FireRabbit> drew_: you can check the module source file in the linux kernel source.. there will be a table of device/vendor ids that the module will bind to, if it's in there but it doesn't load, then its fair to blame udev, i think
<drew_> Hobbsee, FireRabbit: I've done a few tests, the hardware worked/s with dapper (inc. live cd)
<drew_> in edgy, it doesn't show up in lspci (as stated in the report)
<drew_> I'm wondering if there were udev changes between dapper and edgy (udevplug vs. udevtrigger etc)
<FireRabbit> udev shouldnt effect lspci as far as i know
<drew_> or if there were API changes or similar in between 2.6.15 and 2.6.17
<FireRabbit> theres a file lspci matches product/vendor ids against to get the device name/description
<drew_> FireRabbit: I didn't mean I thought udev and lspci were related, I'm just trying to work out which part of the boot process is failing and what has changed to make it fail
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62900 in ubuntu-meta (main) "DNS retruns 1.0.0.0 for UBUNTU Live and not in KUBUNTU" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62900
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62901 in mythplugins (multiverse) "Universe UVFe for 0.20" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62901
<drew_> in dapper, the module (and firmware) are installed when udevplug is run
<drew_> in edgy, the module isn't installed (others are) and a manual modprobe loads the module (v1.2 in both dapper and edgy) but the hardware is not activated or firmware loaded
<FireRabbit> right ..  so i think you should focus on figuring out why it doesnt work manually, then once you have that working, look into why its not happening automatically
<drew_> FireRabbit: yeah, I've been thinking along those lines. the firmware is installed and in a similar place to in dapper... hmm. noone over in #prism54 seems to be running 2.6.17 or edgy...
<FireRabbit> hmm
<drew_> where would be a good place to ask about kernel differences between 2.6.15 and 2.6.17 and the like, since the module version is unchanged..?
<drew_> the problem seems to be firmware loading (ie, it isn't)
<FireRabbit> where do oyu have the firmware on the filesystem by the way?
<drew_> /lib/firmware/2.6.17-10-generic/isl3890
<FireRabbit> alright .. i actually dont know anything about how the kernel loads firmware
<FireRabbit> so i should probably just stop talking
<drew_> heh, same here
<drew_> (though I'll probably keep talking)
<FireRabbit> :)
<drew_> I'm not sure if there are some manual module options to pass to modprobe to get (force) it to do stuff
<FireRabbit> man modprobe =)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62902 in tomboy (main) "Tomboy won't start,  per-user inotify watches limit of 8192 has been reached" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62902
<ajmitch> sigh, I'd blame that tomboy bug on beagle
<drew_> gah, some confirmation: http://www.prism54.org/punbb/viewtopic.php?pid=6624
<ajmitch> hey Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> hey ajmitch
<mpee> hi folks, has anyone looked at #61361 - I filed it a week or so ago, it even has a patch :D
<crimsun> bug 61361
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61361 in Ubuntu "Machine won't boot because fstype misidentifies ext3 filesystem as minix" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61361
<crimsun> right, there doesn't seem to be a good soln
<mpee> not a perfect one no, checking ext3 first would be better though
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62904 in bzr (main) "merge from bundle should allow revision specification" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62904
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62905 in bzr (main) "smart server is noisy on disconnection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62905
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62907 in ubuntu-meta (main) "ubuntu-desktop doesn't depend on bluez-utils" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62907
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62908 in mythtv (multiverse) "MythTV 0.20-0.0ubuntu20.20not compiled with MMX enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62908
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62909 in mythtv (multiverse) "MythTV Frontend 0.20-0.0ubuntu2 not compiled with MMX enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62909
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62906 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62906
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62910 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu-desktop does not upgrade in edgy on ppc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62910
<matid> Morning, everyone
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62911 in gtkpod (universe) "gtkpod crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62911
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62913 in update-manager (main) "Could not install 'linux-image-2.6.17-10-386'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62913
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62914 in Debian (universe) "Sends wrong signal on reload (fixed in Debian)" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62914
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62915 in update-manager (main) "Could not install the upgrades" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62915
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62916 in zope-zms (universe) "UVF Exception for zope-zms 2.9.2-a29-1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62916
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62917 in Ubuntu "Real Player will not install and noobs do not know how to install it even with Real Players instructions." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62917
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62918 in kaffeine (main) "Kaffeine i18n template incomplete" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62918
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> i was just getting ready to say, that something isn't right, Ubugtu is broke, it was more than 30 minutes between bugaboos
<FireRabbit> bugaboo? haha
<ajmitch> nixternal: launchpad emails are slow
<FireRabbit> wow, ill take that realplayer bug.. looks more like a user support request
<nixternal> i already did it FireRabbit ;)
<nixternal> sorry
<FireRabbit> doh
<nixternal> it is a support request, and i hit him up with the CoC and some links, placed it in "needs info" and "low" for the time being ;)
<FireRabbit> realplayer is not in multiverse, its in the canonical commercial repository
<nixternal> it used to be i though
<nixternal> t
<FireRabbit> ill post a short comment
<nixternal> realplayer is in multiverse
<nixternal> it isn't in edgy
<nixternal> but it is in dapper
<nixternal> what is he running?
<FireRabbit> huh
<FireRabbit> oh right, a really really old wrapper thing was in multiverse
<nixternal> ya...link him to the download for real player..it works like a charm in edgy..however the 'mozilla-mplayer' owns everything and does everythng he wants to do pretty much
<nixternal> and he can grab the win32codes from the Restricted Formats page
<FireRabbit> totem-mozilla as well
<nixternal> well, i use Kubuntu ;)
<FireRabbit> ah
<nixternal> well, i guess i use gnome with edubuntu...but i dont' have all the bells and whistles
<nixternal> yet
<FireRabbit> right
<FireRabbit> so uh .. theres no way to turn a bug report into a support request is there?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62919 in apt (main) "an option to do autoremove for ordinary remove" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62919
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62920 in preload (universe) "In readahead, sort by dev, block, inode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62920
<nixternal> no FireRabbit, but that would be a cool feature
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62921 in samba (main) "logrotate unable to restart winbind" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62921
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62922 in Ubuntu "Boor splash not working on Dell inspiron 6400" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62922
<FireRabbit> nixternal: ill file a bug tomorrow, about to go to sleep
<FireRabbit> good night
<nixternal> g'nite
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62923 in update-manager (main) "Could not Install generic kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62923
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62924 in Ubuntu "Google Earth and Enemy Territory installers fail on amd64. Other programs may be affected." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62924
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62925 in Ubuntu "installer freeze after installing package 813 of 813" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62925
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62926 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu Install cannot detect onboard sound chip set ESS ES1869F on Compaq Deskpro" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62926
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62927 in gwenview (main) "Untranslated strings gwenview (edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62927
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62928 in xserver-xorg-driver-nv (main) "Instability, rendering problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62928
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62861 in fuse (main) "fuse module not loaded" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62861
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62929 in asterisk (universe) "please, package Spanish voices" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62929
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62872 in avahi (main) "Avahi not started" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62872
<dholbach> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62930 in Ubuntu "RythmBox can't play music from a Windows network share" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62930
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62931 in galeon (universe) "crashes after some time: too many files opened" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62931
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62932 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Edgy kernel oops during bootup on toshiba laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62932
<heno> I'm trying to get a backtrace of an openoffice crash but I get -- (gdb) exec-file openoffice -> "/usr/bin/openoffice": not in executable format: File format not recognised
<heno> same with 'oocalc'
<heno> what binary should I use?
<Fujitsu> heno, it
<Fujitsu> *it's soffice.bin.
<Fujitsu> /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin or so.
<heno> gah, soffice!
<heno> Fujitsu: thanks :)
<Fujitsu> No problem.
<slytherin> Can anyone please confirm bug 62907?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62907 in ubuntu-meta "ubuntu-desktop doesn't depend on bluez-utils" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62907
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62933 in evolution (main) "Problem with evolution and passwords" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62933
<pecisk> hi guys, I have kernel panic with newest kernel upgrades, something about syncing and init
<pecisk> it is known issue or I should fill da bug?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62934 in firefox (main) "Cannot print from eVince when started in Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62934
<Hobbsee> pecisk: file a bug
<pecisk> Hobbsee: is there any easy way to get this panic without rebooting computer, I remember there was such tools
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure, sorry
<pepsiman> slytherin: sorry, rejected
<slytherin> pepsiman: Any particular reason?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62935 in libglade2 (main) "stale symlinks when removing libglade2-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62935
<pepsiman> see the bug
<pepsiman> it's a feature, not a bug
<slytherin> pepsiman: :-)
<slytherin> pepsiman: Do you know anything about bluetooth in edgy? On my side it is broken since I upgraded the kernel, AFAIK.
<pepsiman> I haven't tried bluetooth for a while
<slytherin> pepsiman: Ok.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62936 in gnome-btdownload (main) "Not completly translated, Strings not available in Rosetta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62936
<dholbach> slytherin: broken how?
<slytherin> dholbach: My phone doesn't detect my PC at all in device discovery. This was working till 2 days ago. I even used the remote control feature of my phone when I watched Toy Story 2 :-(
<dholbach> let me try
<slytherin> dholbach: I am using bluetooth dongle if that matters.
<dholbach> me too
<dholbach> hmmm, my box finds my phone
<slytherin> dholbach: Is reverse true? Phone detecting the box?
<dholbach> it finds an 'unknown' device
<dholbach> pairing doesn't work
<slytherin> dholbach: Whatever you have told me, I have faced all of it in last 2 days but with no definite steps to reproduce. Sometime my phone gets detected, sometime box gets detected, but pairing doesn't work at all.
<dholbach> slytherin: when did it last work?
<slytherin> dholbach: Two days ago. I think a kernel upgrade has happened in this time.
<dholbach> slytherin: you should prod BenC or somebody in #ubuntu-kernel about it
<dholbach> thanks for telling me
<dholbach> because I was going to try to update the gnome bluetooth packages
<dholbach> and I would have stopped upgrading if they didn't work ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62938 in Ubuntu "error message when opening Rosegarden program" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62938
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62939 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62939
<slytherin> dholbach: But I don't think this has anything to do with gnome-bluetooth. gnome-bluetooth is just set of GUI apps. The core tools are in bluez-utils.
<dholbach> slytherin: I'm aware of that - that's why I said: thanks for pointing it out (it avoided further confusion on my side). :)
<pecisk> for which package belongs all GNOME Administration apps stuff
<slytherin> dholbach: Ok. I am now bugging people on #ubuntu-kernel
<dholbach> pecisk: like what? time-admin?
<pecisk> yep
<pecisk> this time I meant network-admin, but anyway
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> that's gnome-system-tools
<pecisk> ok
<slytherin> pecisk: reporting any bug?
<pecisk> slytherin: yep
<pecisk> first I have to check is there already one
<dholbach> pecisk: please prepend [network-admin]  to the bug title
<slytherin> pecisk: network admin not saving settings?
<dholbach> thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62940 in fetchyahoo (universe) "Can not log in my yahoo account." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62940
<pecisk> slytherin: not saving getaway, yes
<slytherin> pecisk: Not saving gateway. I faced it yesterday. Haven't reported yet. Go ahead, I will confirm
<pecisk> ok
* slytherin is wondering if all his problems started since kernel upgrade :-(
<pecisk> slytherin: I have two big problems with latest kernel upgrades, so no wonders :)
<slytherin> pecisk: What are they?
<pecisk> startup framebuffer doesn't work, monitor just blinks on/off
<pecisk> and for latest upgrades I can't even get into, I get kernel panic
<pecisk> now using 2.6.17-7 still
<slytherin> pecisk: I will be back in half hour. Let me know the bug number about network-admin
<pecisk> slytherin: sure
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62941 in xorg (main) "many programs do not start due to missing fonts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62941
<pecisk> slytherin: Bug #62942
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62942 in gnome-system-tools "network-admin doesn't save getaway IP address [network-admin] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62942
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62942 in gnome-system-tools (main) "network-admin doesn't save getaway IP address [network-admin] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62942
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62943 in nautilus (main) "desktop not being redrawn with EXA" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62943
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62944 in gnome-bluetooth (main) "Edgy can't send/receive files to/from my Nokia via Bluetooth any more" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62944
<mhb> hello ... I installed the (K)ubuntu beta yesterday and it fails to install any language-packs ... I wanted to file a bug in LP, but I never find the correct place where to do it ...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62945 in f-spot (main) "thumnails work, double clicking only shows big '?'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62945
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62946 in synaptic (main) "typo in warning message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62946
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62947 in Ubuntu "Gnome 2.16 Icon problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62947
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62948 in synaptic (main) "can't install apparent updates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62948
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62949 in kde-systemsettings (main) "No way to configure mouse button number" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62949
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62950 in Ubuntu "Isolinux error message refers to non-existant CD2, needs changing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62950
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62951 in Ubuntu "Technotrend and TechniSat DVB-C-cards: no frontend driver found on AMD64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62951
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62953 in Ubuntu "Can't install ubuntu-desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62953
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62954 in language-pack-cs (main) "systemsettings - chyb st pekladu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62954
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62956 in language-pack-cs (main) "ubiquity (instalan program) - peklepy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62956
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62955 in cups-pdf (universe) "Please sync cups-pdf (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62955
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62957 in liferea (universe) "Ability to copy a text" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62957
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62958 in Ubuntu "Boot up liveCD no network connect for atheros d-link 520" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62958
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62959 in liferea (universe) "Clicking on item does not open browser" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62959
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62960 in linux-meta (main) "Problems with booting from the 2.6.17-10 kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62960
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62961 in sysvinit (main) "Starting a network interface issues a mountnfs regardless if the network interface has any associated nfs mounts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62961
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62962 in gimp (main) "Gimp crashes while doing nothing..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62962
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62963 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "p5b and edgy beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62963
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62964 in apt (main) "Apt-get is missing the apt.conf file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62964
<bddebian> Boo
<ogra> bee
<bddebian> :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62886 in rosetta "percent+space considered format string" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62886
<_ion> b
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62966 in gconf-editor (main) "apps>gksu>sudo-mode key" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62966
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62967 in Ubuntu "Edgy Beta installer is missing dvorak keyboard layout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62967
<mvo> seb128: any idea about bug #62966? it sounds like something going wrong with schema registration?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62966 in gconf-editor "apps>gksu>sudo-mode key" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62966
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62968 in ubiquity (main) "Ubiquity freezes when pressing 'forward' button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62968
<seb128> mvo: dup of https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gconf/+bug/50150
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50150 in metacity-themes "Configuration editor reports that no schema can be found since latest dapper updates" [Undecided,Rejected] 
<seb128> mvo: it some case schemas registration seems to go wrong, but it happened to like a 3-4 users and on random apps, I would blame local disk issue or something
<seb128> mvo: or gconf schemas registration are a nasty hidden bug happening rarely for some user and working fine on next retry
<mvo> thanks seb128
<seb128> np
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62969 in wine (universe) "Wine starts extremely slowly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62969
<dholbach> Ubugtu: 62969 is not true - I tried it yesterday
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62970 in metacity (main) "crash with ssh " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62970
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62971 in epiphany-browser (main) "Automatic search in url bar broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62971
<dholbach> Ubugtu: 62971 is a dup
<seb128> dholbach: already closed
<dholbach> seb128: you're too quick
<seb128> ;)
* mvo hugs seb"faster than Ubugtu"128
* Ubugtu gives mvo a sloppy wet kiss
<seb128> ;)
* seb128 hugs mvo back
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62972 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "leaves core files behind after calling crashdump-helper" [High,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62972
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62973 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox is confused by two CD drives" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62973
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62974 in gaim-irchelper (universe) "Please sync gaim-irchelper (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62974
<pecisk> anyone here could say me where I should talk/disscuss about translation template files in Launchpad?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62975 in privoxy (universe) "Uninstalling privoxy doesn't uninstall it!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62975
<seb128> pecisk: #launchpad, try to speak to carlos
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62977 in Ubuntu "Upgrade to edgy fails because of missing pyversions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62977
<Hobbsee> debian 385909
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 385909 in python-gnome2 "pyversions: command not found" [Serious,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/385909
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62978 in linux-meta (main) "Cpu scaling does not work on 686 kernels" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62978
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62979 in xpuzzles (universe) "The games included in th xmpuzzles package do not open unless running from a terminal." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62979
<drew_> ok, jjesse suggested I ask if the following bug is udev or kernel related (or otherwise) during the European daytime: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/60231
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60231 in Ubuntu "wg511 pccard not loaded (regression: dapper -> edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<drew_> currently, I'm thinking it's kernel-related - 2.6.17+
<drew_> although it still seems to be the same module version (1.2)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62720 in synaptic (universe) "update-manager seems to hang when waiting for apt-listbugs prompting on the terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62720
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62980 in vim (main) "Arrow keys are incorrectly mapped in vim" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62980
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62981 in nautilus (main) "List view no longer availabe after switch from dapper to edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62981
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62982 in nautilus (main) "GConf schemas not installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62982
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62983 in gnome-session (main) "With multiple monitors, screen can be locked, but unlock dialog won't appear" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62983
<drew_> anyone up for taking a look at my bug? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/60231
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60231 in Ubuntu "wg511 pccard not loaded (regression: dapper -> edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62985 in xorg-server (main) "Blank screen on Toshiba Portege R200 with Edgy Beta 1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62985
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62986 in Ubuntu "edgy installer randomly hangs on Core 2 Duo, Dell D620" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62986
<crimsun> drew_: reproducible on -10-generic?
<drew_> crimsun: yep - running it now
<crimsun> drew_: the fact that dmesg doesn't contain output regarding resource allocation and firmware upload is a clue
<drew_> crimsun: ie, the card is not running
<crimsun> it would be nice to attach full dmesg and /proc/interrupts from both dapper and edgy kernels
<drew_> crimsun: yeah, I figure (which it why I included that output :)
<drew_> crimsun: I have that. will attach now...
<crimsun> (source package changed to linux-source-2.6.17, so the kernel team will have a looksee)
<drew_> crimsun: I have a folder of stuff related to this - should I attach each file separately?
<crimsun> drew_: please do.
<drew_> crimsun: cool. to begin with I wasn't sure if it was kernel-related or udev-related, but I worked that out since filing
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62987 in xmms2 (universe) "won't build on ubuntu's buildds, but builds locally and in Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62987
<drew_> crimsun: include syslog or messages?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62988 in firefox (main) "[edgy]  Firefox crashes reproducible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62988
<crimsun> drew_: I don't think those are necessary, but you can attach them if you wish
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62990 in hal (main) "HAL fails to initialize / hal-device-manager not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62990
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62992 in python-gnome (universe) "not installible on edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62992
<seb128> marked as dup
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62993 in gnome-python-extras (main) "Fails to upgrade from dapper -> edgy" [High,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62993
<gnomefreak> ty
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62994 in evolution-exchange (main) "evolution-exchange saturating both cores of SMP system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62994
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62995 in linux-meta (main) "Linux doesnt support ENE CB-712 SD card reader" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62995
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62996 in compiz-plugins (universe) "compiz depends againts libdbus-1-2" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62996
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62997 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "ndiswrapper will crash on SMP systems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62997
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62998 in Ubuntu "Hang on reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62998
<drew_> crimsun: ok, I've attached more info to the bug
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62999 in qcomicbook (universe) "installs file to /usr/man" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62999
<drew_> ooh! #63000 is up for grabs ;)
<sfllaw> crimsun: You know flashplugin-nonfree in edgy?
<sfllaw> Can someone confirm 63001?
<sfllaw> bug 63001.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63001 in flashplugin-nonfree "Recommends libesd-alsa0 incorrectly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63001
<gnomefreak> sfllaw: i just installed that yesterday it didnt look like it was recommended but give me a sec i will look
<matid> sfllaw: Confirmed
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63001 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Recommends libesd-alsa0 incorrectly" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63001
<gnomefreak> sffaccourding to show Recommends: libesd0-alsa
<gnomefreak> is that bad i dont know (maybe its the fix for sound issues in flash?
<matid> gnomefreak: I have to say that after I've installed edgy from scratch I have no sound issues
<gnomefreak> matid: i never have
<gnomefreak> matid: but alot of people have issues with sound in flash (its been happening since hoary) that i know of
<matid> gnomefreak: I had some (I wasn't able to, let's say: open firefox, play something in Totem and then play a flash file with sound).
<matid> gnomefreak: It's all gone once I reinstalled Edgy though
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63002 in Ubuntu "Stati IP configuration fails in Ubuntu-6.10-beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63002
<gnomefreak> k
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62989 in Ubuntu "problem with weather report applet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62989
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63003 in gnome-power-manager (main) "en_CA problem with g-p-m" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63003
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63004 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crash (2x) while installing Kubuntu 6.06 on Firelite 80GB USB-HDD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63004
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63005 in knetworkmanager (main) "No wpa encrypted connection when essid is hidden" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63005
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63006 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 "linux-restricted-modules not installed on edgy-beta-alternative after detecting madwifi card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63006
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63007 in openoffice.org (main) "blurry fonts in openoffice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63007
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63008 in Ubuntu "Request for import: aria2 package from debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63008
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63010 in Ubuntu "Need dedicated runelevel for text mode (console)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63010
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63011 in xorg (main) "opera breaks dapper->eft upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63011
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63012 in firefox (main) "ctrl + backpace does not erase highlighted text" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63012
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63013 in irm (universe) "Missing LDAP dependency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63013
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63014 in amule (universe) "Ubuntu does not show correctly special characters of the files unloaded by aMule." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63014
<gnomefreak> sfllaw: you have a sec?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63015 in Ubuntu "Edgy: Matrox G400 OpenGL "hangs"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63015
<sfllaw> gnomefreak: Sure.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63016 in evolution (main) "[edgy]  Indication of new messages in folder is prefixed by "folder-display|"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63016
<gnomefreak> bug 62988 should be closed due to it being a flashplugin issue?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62988 in firefox "[edgy]  Firefox crashes reproducible" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62988
<gnomefreak> the backtrace wasnt real helpful from whta i can see
<gnomefreak> you assigned it to yourself so i wanted to see what you think before closing it
<sfllaw> That wasn't a backtrace!
<sfllaw> That's an assertion failure.
<sfllaw> No.
<sfllaw> It's a "normal" exit, I mean.
<gnomefreak> good point
<sfllaw> That's Flash telling X to write something incorrectly.
<sfllaw> Change the description to something like "BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)"
<sfllaw> and assign it to flashplugin-nonfree.
<gnomefreak> k
<crimsun> ...which begs the point (since I'll get an e-mail) of what should we do with such bugs
<crimsun> we can't fix it, so we do let it sit there and languish?
<crimsun> do we, rather
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63017 in xorg-server (main) "In 3DFX (Voodoo3 3000, for example) cards, Ubuntu cannot form the resolution of screen to any more of VGA to 60 Hertz." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63017
<sfllaw> crimsun: I suppose you do what you like with it.
<sfllaw> If you want to send it upstream, you can.
<sfllaw> But you're someone who uploads flashplugin-nonfree.
<sfllaw> I'm pretty sure that people sorting through bugs don't want to decide to drop non-free bugs.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63018 in bug-buddy (main) "bug-buddy does not know gnome-panel-screenshot " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63018
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63019 in update-manager (main) "Main windows fails with "SystemError" if malformed line in sources.list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63019
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63020 in xorg (main) "MacBook native screen resolution not available by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63020
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63021 in gaphor (universe) "Exception in Dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63021
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63023 in xchat (universe) "show tabs only right or left is possible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63023
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63024 in Ubuntu "spurious keyboard events" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63024
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63025 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "MacBook doesn't dim monitor on battery" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63025
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63026 in kubuntu-meta (main) "Screen "out of range" on CRT monitor at X start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63026
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63027 in Ubuntu "Light Green border and constant beep durring and after install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63027
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63028 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "Ubuntu-server Installation freezes on AMD Dual Proc server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63028
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63029 in libccaudio (universe) "[Edgy]  Rebuild for libcommoncpp2-1.4-0 soname change" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63029
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63030 in xserver-xorg-video-via (main) "support for non power of two texture missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63030
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63031 in Ubuntu ""bash: /dev/null: Permission denied" on GNOME Login as Regular User..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63031
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63032 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "dpkg -configure fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63032
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63033 in libccscript (universe) "[Edgy]  Rebuild for libcommoncpp2-1.4-0 soname change" [Undecided,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63033
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63034 in language-selector (main) "gnome-language-selector offers Kashubian language in addition to Czech" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63034
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63035 in glade-3 (universe) "UVF exception 3.0.1 to 3.0.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63035
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63036 in adept (main) "[Dapper]  Adept won't start -- many defunct adept processes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63036
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63037 in ubiquity (main) "Freeze during startup of installer with edgy beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63037
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63038 in adacgi (universe) "Please sync adacgi (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63038
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63039 in update-manager (main) "poor English in DistUpgradeViewGtk.py:conffile() message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63039
<blue-frog> after a dist upgrade yesterday night I got a lot to repair (I don't whine, did it on purpose to try to help) just wondering what kind of logs you would need
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63040 in rubrica (universe) "[Edgy]  Depend on python-libxslt1 instead of python2.3-libxslt1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63040
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63041 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity turn volume up when starting installing (step 6)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63041
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63042 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity (KDE) hangs after selecting timezone" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63042
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63043 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity HwDetect failed with code 10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63043
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63044 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity crashes after selecting go back after partitioning error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63044
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63045 in php5 (main) "mysql not enabled in php.ini after install of php-mysql" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63045
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63046 in Ubuntu "Installation of Edgy Eft Beta crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63046
<blue-frog> interesting... from command line I logged in as admin, switch to sudo su to repair (root had no passwd in gdm allowed in dapper) installed few things that were kept back during dist-upgrade, start gdm, launch startx and boom I am in Xsession as root
<blue-frog> root was not allowed to gdm in my dapper install
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63047 in update-manager (main) "Trying to upgrade 6.06 to 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63047
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63048 in kubuntu-default-settings (main) "Bug with kubuntu-default-settings (edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63048
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63049 in xserver-xorg-video-trident (main) "Upgrade from Ubuntu 6.06 to 6.10 beta breaks X" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63049
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63050 in Ubuntu "xinerama broken on upgrade dapper to edgy beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63050
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63053 in kubuntu-default-settings (main) "Upgrade from dapper drake to edgy beta breaks X" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63053
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63051 in xserver-xorg-video-trident (main) "Dragging and scrolling garbles window content (edgy beta)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63051
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63054 in Ubuntu "Computer won't sleep" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63054
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63055 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "flashplugin-nonfree installation fails, if flashplayer-mozilla is installed (should conflict)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63055
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63056 in nautilus (main) "Troubles with nautilus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63056
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63057 in control-center (main) ""Windows" keys are not selectable as modifier" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63057
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63058 in control-center (main) "Middle mouse button don't work as expected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63058
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63059 in e2fsprogs (main) "fsck waits too long for some unknown reason." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63059
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63060 in zope-cmfplone (universe) "broken dependencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63060
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-09-30
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63062 in totem (main) "Artifacts on screen when playing example content" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63062
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63063 in Ubuntu "Screen Resolution/Hz wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63063
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63064 in ubiquity (main) "prepare mountpoints partition names unfriendly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63064
<TheMuso> c
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63066 in libpam-mount (universe) "mount.crypt broken: Luks volumes won't mount anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63066
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63067 in ubiquity (main) "Partition list should be sorted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63067
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63068 in xorg (main) "Xorg occassionaly crashes after resuming" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63068
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63069 in Ubuntu "Upon resume from suspend, windows and gnome do not refresh properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63069
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63070 in update-manager (main) "Update-manager uses a high amount of RAM" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63070
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63071 in adduser (main) "No support for native symbols in username" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63071
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63061 in update-manager (main) "DistUpgrade Bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63061
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63065 in update-manager (main) "Upgrading from 6.06 failed" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63065
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63072 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "[R128]  Dapper ppc install cd SIGSEGV initializing X on iMac" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63072
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63073 in ubiquity (main) ""Grub will be installed to" string troublesome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63073
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63074 in Ubuntu "System instable: 3 log in /var/log/dist-upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63074
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62896 in k3b (main) "SATA drive won't burn CD or DVD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62896
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62952 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "CD not auto mounted on insertion" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62952
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63076 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Edgy - RT61 detection regression" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63076
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63075 in ubiquity (main) "Mounts a folder on desktop when looking for partitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63075
<mc44> crimsun, I needed to use some options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1 model=3stack" to get audio working on my motherboard, is that worth filing a bug about? The alsa bugzilla made my eyes hurt :(
<crimsun> yes. Please remember to attach the output from lspci -nv
<mc44> ok, thanks
<crimsun> and the contents of /proc/asound/card0/codec*
<mc44> crimsun, against -linux-source?
<crimsun> yes, for whichever release you're using
<crimsun> -15 for dapper, -17 for edgy
<mc44> ok, thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63077 in ubiquity (main) "Can't use free space" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63077
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63078 in acpid (main) "Dell Precision M65 laptop fails to hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63078
<mc44> crimsun, bug 63080, thanks for the help!
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63080 in linux-source-2.6.17 "snd-intel-hda requires options to work on AD1986A" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63080
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63079 in language-pack-es (main) "[update-manager]  %s is used where it shouldn't be" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63079
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63080 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "snd-intel-hda requires options to work on AD1986A" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63080
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63081 in maxima (universe) "xmaxima is broken and maxima is outdated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63081
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63082 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu 6.06 logs out of X" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63082
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63083 in Ubuntu "Will not boot with multiple hard drives/OS's Kubuntu 6.06.1 32 bit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63083
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63084 in gksu (main) "Should use the polished startup icon and desc of dapper" [Undecided,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63084
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63085 in casper (main) "Amd64/i386 initrd do not contain jmicron.ko module" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63085
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63086 in Ubuntu "edgy beta hard install fail,can no scan harddrivers for an installer ISO image" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63086
<JoseStefan> does launchpad have a FAQ or help on the different options?
<JoseStefan> oops, guess i found the faq :P
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63087 in Ubuntu "Menu bar won't start up." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63087
<JoseStefan> what exactly is "Also Affects Upstream" for?
<crimsun> linking upstream bug trackers
<JoseStefan> what if i dont have a bug number for that tracker? Can i leave "Link to a bug in another bug tracker" unchecked?
<JoseStefan> in escence, the bug is also present in the debian package, how should I proceed?
<crimsun> file a bug using LP against the Ubuntu source package, then file a bug in the Debian BTS, then link it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63088 in xtoolwait (universe) "xtoolwait binary not installed in default path" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63088
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63089 in network-manager (main) "second try connecting it will never connect [edgy] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63089
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63090 in Ubuntu "inconsistent handling of external usb devices" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63090
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63091 in gtk+2.0 (main) "missing files in libgtk2.0-doc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63091
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63092 in Ubuntu "no idea" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63092
<ajmitch> a descriptive bug title
<Hobbsee> indeed.
<Hobbsee> useless backtrace too
<keescook> say, how do I subscribe to any entire packages's bugs in LP?  (e.g. be notified about new Inkscape bugs, etc)
<ajmitch> go to a package's bugs page
<ajmitch> then bugmail settings
<ajmitch> eg https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+subscribe
<keescook> ajmitch: ahHA.  thank you!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63093 in ept (main) "Adept: APT Database could not be opened" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63093
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63094 in evolution (main) "Evolution crash when opening a mail " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63094
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63095 in update-manager (main) "update-manager upgrade to edgy fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63095
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63096 in slab (universe) "Package missing control-center executable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63096
<imbrandon> ash211, thanks for helping me go through the bugs in amarok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63097 in xorg (main) "xserver-xorg-video-* did not get installed during upgrade from dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63097
<ash211> you're welcome
<ash211> i've been trying to help out for a while, so I started w/ amarok b/c I'm familiar with it
<imbrandon> fyi too when you ask people to test amarok 1.4.3 is avaible in dapper-backports also
<imbrandon> ash211, cool me and Hobbsee do 99% of the packaging for it so if you need anything just ping us in here or #kubuntu-devel
<ash211> is that "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports ./" ?
<ash211> i've got it hidden in my sources.list somewhere...
<imbrandon> no its deb http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports main restriceted universe multiverse , also note you will need universe enabled too on the regular repos
<ash211> is that enabled by default on dapper?
<imbrandon> no
<ash211> if i tell a user to add backports and then apt-get update; apt-get upgrade, what other packages will come in besides amarok?
<imbrandon> kde wise , konversation ktorrent , ummm not sure
<imbrandon> not alot
<imbrandon> but updates
<ash211> nothing that could break a system, right?
<imbrandon> right, they are tested thus in the ubuntu archive ;)
<imbrandon> not like a 3rd party repo
<ash211> just making sure
<imbrandon> and you'll want dist-upgrade not upgrade ( to satisfy now deps )
<imbrandon> s/now/new
<ash211> sounds good
<ash211> what exactly is the assigned to field used for in launchpad?
<ash211> sometimes it's a group, sometimes a person
<imbrandon> used for a developer to assign them selfs to it
<imbrandon> saying they are working on it
<ash211> so i shouldn't assign it to anybody then, right?
<imbrandon> correct
<ash211> another question (i've got to ask them now, they're acutally getting answered :)
<imbrandon> heh np
<ash211> in https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/katapult/+bug/59104 I had trouble getting launchpad to link to the KDE bug tracker
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59104 in katapult "Katapult doesn't update as new packages are installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<ash211> could you take a look at it for me, please?
<imbrandon> got the upstream bug number handy ?
<ash211> KDE bug 134884
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 134884 in general "Katapult should update itself when new programs are installed" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=134884
<imbrandon> fixed
<imbrandon> katapult product cant use the kde bugtracker ( so you like it from kdebase )
<ash211> so you changed the product field to kdebase after clicking on add to upstream?
<imbrandon> yes
<ash211> why can katapult not use the kde bugtracker?
<imbrandon> katapult product
<imbrandon> its the way mez set it up
<imbrandon> as malone as the main bugtracker for his project ( katapult )
<ash211> oh, ok
<ash211> keep all the bugs in one place
<imbrandon> right for katapult only
<imbrandon> but that dont stop people from reporting them in bugs.kde.org ;)
<ash211> was it worth my trouble to add that to KDE's bugtracker then?
<imbrandon> not really as mez is a kubuntu developer and upstream for that project ;)
<imbrandon> but its ok
<ash211> live a little, learn a little less.  it'll work out
<imbrandon> ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63098 in tilda (universe) "Crashed after changing hotkey" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63098
<ash211> imbrandon: can you check bug 62737
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62737 in amarok "cant  add new sources to play list" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62737
<ash211> are you running edgy?
<imbrandon> yes
<imbrandon> being one of the developers i run the latest most of the time
<ash211> you do coding on amarok?
<imbrandon> no i'm a kubuntu developer ( just the amarok packager for it )
<imbrandon> https://launchpad.net/people/imrbandon ;)
<ash211> i was actually just there...
<imbrandon> ;)
<ash211> are amarok bugs tracked on KDE's tracker?
<imbrandon> the ones for upstream yes
<imbrandon> ok fixed up bug 62737 for ya
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62737 in amarok "cant  add new sources to play list" [Wishlist,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62737
<ash211> thanks
<ash211> who's in charge of release notes?
<Hobbsee> the doc team, i think
<ash211> i'm just wondering how the docs of that bug's change will make it into the docs
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya
<imbrandon> ash211, i will put it there when the release notes are being drafted ;)
<ash211> thanks
<imbrandon> it was already on mt TODO
<imbrandon> s/mt/my
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, amarok bugs below 30, yay \o/, still going through some more
<Hobbsee> :)
<imbrandon> seeing if i can get it below 10 today
<Hobbsee> nice work :)
<Hobbsee> kopete bugs are below 10 :)
<imbrandon> hehe
<Hobbsee> mind you, some are still stuck in kdenetwork, under NEEDSINFO, so....
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: who's in charge of konversation?  you, right?
<imbrandon> yea thats alot of these
<imbrandon> yea
<Hobbsee> they're 0.11 bugs.  either tell me that tehy're still there in 0.12, else i'll close them.
* Hobbsee nods
<imbrandon> ye i havent hit the konversation bugs in a while
<imbrandon> i might do that before i goto bed
<Hobbsee> i might have a look thru a bit later
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63099 in apport (main) "apport is running with nice +5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63099
<Hobbsee> depends on how much longer it takes me to get this assignment written
<Hobbsee> i need another flash of brilliance :P
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> make it opensource and we all can help ;)
<imbrandon> lol
<Hobbsee> *g*
<Hobbsee> i wish
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63100 in inkscape (main) "Inkscape doesn't associate itself with .svg files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63100
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63101 in firefox-themes-ubuntu (main) "forward and back buttons show artifacts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63101
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63103 in tango-icon-theme (main) "Missing icon for mime-type (cause incompatibility with dapper)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63103
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63104 in Ubuntu "caps lock led doesn't work on the virtual terminals" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63104
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63102 in samba (main) "Cannot browse Windows Work Groups" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63102
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63105 in adept (main) "Adept crashes and locks the database." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63105
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63107 in gtk+2.0 (main) "Current gtk+ has a critical bug crashing apps, please upgrade gtk+." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63107
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63108 in ubuntu-artwork (main) "LegacyHuman Theme has not been Cairo-ified" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63108
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63109 in at-spi (main) "at-spi crashed for unknown reson" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63109
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63110 in Ubuntu "HP DeskJet 3650" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63110
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63111 in synaptic (main) "synaptic should be able to tell you which repository a package came from" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63111
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63112 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus crashed after folder changing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63112
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63113 in Ubuntu "Realplay crashes on opening Deutsche Welle video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63113
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63114 in ubuntu-artwork (main) "Human progress bar shading does not line up properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63114
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63115 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "no sound from speakers after suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63115
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63116 in nautilus (main) "when doing a file copy nautilus should provide noclobber as a button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63116
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63117 in edgy-gdm-themes (main) "Not enough contrast with red Text" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63117
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63118 in kdebase (main) "kdesktop crashes on startup of edgy beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63118
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63119 in ubuntu-artwork (main) "Human missing Trash, Network, Computer, Open Folder SVGs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63119
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63120 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "irda do not work (nsc-ircc, unable to allocate dma=4)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63120
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63121 in Ubuntu "card in not automounted (tifm supported 5-in-1 card reader) " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63121
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63122 in revelation (universe) "Relevation on edgy spits out errors when changing entries" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63122
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63124 in anjuta (universe) "Version 2.02 - About dialogue does not close properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63124
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63123 in acpi-support (main) "battery info does not change after hibernate (HP nw8240)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63123
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63125 in linux-meta (main) "[edgy]  X crashes when logging in running linux-generic-2.6.17-10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63125
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63126 in anjuta (universe) "Version 2.0.2: Enabled plugins are not saved (edgy)" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63126
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63127 in openoffice.org (main) "The Finnish spell checker in OpenOffice.org does more harm than good" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63127
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63128 in adept (main) "adept-notifier crashes since i upgraded to edgy beta1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63128
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63129 in anjuta (universe) "Anjuta 2.02 does not support single-file builds" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63129
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63130 in amarok (main) "Amarok does not play *.shn files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63130
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63131 in libnss-ldap (universe) "UVF Exception for libnss-ldap 251-5.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63131
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63132 in fuse (main) "fuse-utils 2.5.3-2.1ubuntu3  installation (edgy) crashes in post installation phase" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63132
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63133 in vim (main) "vim tiny: wrong handling of german umlauts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63133
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63134 in Ubuntu "Kernel panic - not syncing, when installing Edgy Beta1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63134
<ajmitch> quite a flood of new bugs post-beta
<pradeep> how do i tag a bug which has also been reported upstream?
<ajmitch> follow the 'also affects upstream' link
<ajmitch> enter the upstream product name (if it's not on lp, I suspect you have to quickly register it)
<ajmitch> and the remote bugtracker
<ajmitch> I'll check on the registering product
<pradeep> ajmitch the remote bug tracker is not on the list
<pradeep> http://oss.codepoet.no/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=185  (malone : 63122)
<Ubugtu> oss.codepoet.no bug 185 in General "Error spew/crash when trying to view or edit any entries" [Critical,New] 
<ajmitch> right..
<ajmitch> I hope they work over the remote bug trackers soon :)
<pradeep> but how did ubugtu get that info?
<ajmitch> it can parse the url
<pradeep> oh ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63135 in vlc (universe) "vlc cannot play rtsp stream from freebox anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63135
<ajmitch> right, not sure if you can add the remote bug tracker on a product you haven't registered
<ajmitch> which is rather irritating
* ajmitch digs further
<ajmitch> https://launchpad.net/malone/bugtrackers
<ajmitch> looks like you have to add a global bugtracker, not one on the product
<ajmitch> nice & logical, no? ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63136 in evince (main) "Can't go to specified pages in fullscreen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63136
<pradeep> So I register this bugtracker?
<ajmitch> yes
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63138 in update-manager (main) "failed to upgrade to edgy " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63138
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63137 in Ubuntu "[edgy]  TTY blank whith 'vga=791' and strange keyboard behaviour" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63137
<pradeep> phew.. done :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63139 in gnome-applets (main) "Invest doesn't work with Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63139
<pradeep> ajmitch, one more question...on the remote bug tracker the status is 'NEW' and importance is 'Critical' .. will those get reflected on malone? coz currently it says 'unknown'
<pschulz01> Should #63095 be maked as a duplicate of #58423 (as mantioned in comments). Who can close this one?
<ajmitch> they will
<ajmitch> it takes time to update
<pschulz01> ajmitch: Cheers..
<pradeep> oh ok .. thanks :)
<ajmitch> I think it happens daily or every few hours
<ajmitch> pschulz01: hm?
<pradeep> pschulz01, he was responding to me :)
<pschulz01> I was actually just reading the bugs...
<ajmitch> pschulz01: you can mark as dupe & close
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63140 in Ubuntu "PPC Dapper => Edgy fails on gsfonts-x11 and unifont" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63140
<pschulz01> Done
<pschulz01> Although.. hos do I close?
<pschulz01> how?
<pschulz01> That should have been a dup of 58424.
<pschulz01> (Do I need to be in the Bug team for that?)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63141 in php5 (main) "PHP (cli) exits with a segfault if pg_connect() called." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63141
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63142 in Ubuntu "PPC Dapper => Edgy fails on belocs-locales-bin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63142
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63143 in rhythmbox (main) "problems with rhythmbox and xubuntu 6.06" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63143
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63144 in xmms (main) "Clicking on the double size button crashes XMMS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63144
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63145 in kde-i18n-de (main) "No kde language pack different from US is installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63145
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63146 in mono (main) "mono crashed when starting beagle at login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63146
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63147 in Ubuntu "keyboard very unresponsive / often missing keypresses" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63147
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63148 in hwdb-client (main) "hwdb-client-kde behaves incorrectly in Edgy (beta)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63148
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62403 in ant (main) "xslt core task fails to work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62403
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63149 in language-pack-de (main) "Locale of KDM is not set to the wanted localisation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63149
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63150 in Ubuntu "gtk2-engines-murrine to add into universe fast please" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63150
<pschulz01> Anyone here using Dapper/Gnone and can check a menu item for me?
<pschulz01> I'm looking inti #63147
<pepsiman> yep
<pradeep> Can someone close this bug : #63139.
<pepsiman> pradeep: what's stopping you?
<pradeep> pepsiman, I don't have an option to close the bug
<pepsiman> set it to rejected
<pradeep> pepsiman, i only see the option to mark it as a duplicate
<pepsiman> in the table under the title, click on "gnome-applets (Ubuntu)"
<pepsiman> then change the Status to rejected
<pepsiman> add a comment and save changes
<pradeep> pepsiman, thanks ! done :)
<pepsiman> !info xfonts-utils edgy
<ubotu> xfonts-utils: X Window System font utility programs. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.0-6ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 70 kB, installed size 432 kB
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63151 in apport (main) "[Edgy]  Some strings can't be translated" [Undecided,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63151
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63152 in Ubuntu "[Edgy-Beta]  vesa driver for an ATI 9600" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63152
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63155 in usplash (main) "still have test pattern usplash after dist-upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63155
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63153 in grub (main) "lost grub after dist-upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63153
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63154 in spca5xx (universe) "[Edgy-Beta]  Light on on Labtec Webcam Pro" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63154
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63156 in usplash (main) "usplash use incorrect frequency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63156
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63157 in bzr (main) "bzr should either depend on python2.5 or remove python2.5 specific code from postinst" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63157
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63158 in eciadsl (universe) "new shell in Edgy causes package to not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63158
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63160 in firefox-themes-ubuntu (main) "Tabs do not have Tango/Clearlooks style anymore in 0.5.3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63160
<Hobbsee> bug 60053
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60053 in linux-source-2.6.17 "BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60053
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63162 in ubiquity (main) "Ubiquity crashes after partitioning step with accessibility enabled." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63162
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63163 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "ndiswrapper doesn't work in 2.6.17-10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63163
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63161 in alacarte (main) "Edgy: Alacarte crash" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63161
<secretlondon> hi
<finalbeta> Hello, can someone help me? I posted a bugreport. Someone rated is as a duplicate of some other bug. But I'm not sure I agree. More over, I find what is causing the bug on my system. https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/alacarte/+bug/63161
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63161 in alacarte "Edgy: Alacarte crash" [Undecided,Rejected] 
<finalbeta> Not sure how I should proceed, But when marked duplicate, it might get forgotten.
<secretlondon> i'll have a look
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63164 in Ubuntu "Edgy: Konqueror doesn't show Hard Disk in system:/media" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63164
<secretlondon> finalbeta: I agree it's the same bug. It won't get forgotten - you should add your comment to the other bug number so everything gets kept together
<pepsiman> looks like a different bug to me
<finalbeta> Ok
<finalbeta> Well, now that I think about it, I'm not sure the crashes and the \r are even the same bug (altho I did find them in the same spot)
<pepsiman> open another bug then
<secretlondon> finalbeta: one thing that is really helpful is to put backtraces in as files rather than pasting them into the comment box.
<finalbeta> I think I should open a new bug, I can reproduce the \r problem. but not the crashes. Ok, I will secretlondon
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63165 in Ubuntu "<3>BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#1!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63165
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63166 in epiphany-browser (main) "epiphany no longer shows up as a browser in Preferred Applications capplet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63166
<finalbeta> But the bugreports don't let you add a file to the first post
<finalbeta> only to repies. That kindoff sucks.
<pepsiman> you can reply immediately
<matid> finalbeta: Then add a bug report and then attach a file
<secretlondon> finalbeta: thanks. It makes it easier for those people who use dial up etc
<matid> finalbeta: I also think that your bug is a duplicate of 60933. Having \r in the menu entry doesn't cause any crash on my PC
<finalbeta> matid, I know. But it's confusing, I find the \r problem in the same command that crashes alacarte for me.
<finalbeta> i'll leave it be for now, and open a separate one for the \r
<secretlondon> finalbeta: add any other info on the first issue to 60933
<matid> finalbeta: I think that your problem was caused by \r, but it'd be the same with any other utf-8 character. It seems that alcatre has some problems with utf-8 normalization.
<finalbeta> secretlondon, the \r is not the same problem.
<secretlondon> finalbeta: i know. I meant the initial problme
<finalbeta> matid, yes, probably.
<matid> finalbeta: But feel free to file a bug that \r shouldn't be replaced by a carriage return.
<matid> My alcatre just crashed ;)
<finalbeta> You are trying the command I used?
<matid> No, I added some \r's though
<finalbeta> yeah, it could all be related :p
<matid> finalbeta: Anyway, \r being replaced withinn the command field is undoubtely a bug, please feel free to file it. About the alcatre crash, I don't think it's \r related, it's rather something with utf-8, as the backtrace suggests.
<matid> finalbeta: Personally, I'd leave it as a duplicate and add any further comments there.
<finalbeta> matid, (filing the \r now) and quoting some of the stuff said in here
<matid> finalbeta: Ok
<matid> finalbeta: You did get me wrong though. I refered to the bug crashing alcatre in that sentence. Not all utf-8 characters are replaced incorrectly.
<finalbeta> matid, ok, reading it again it's still confusing.
<finalbeta> Please reply to the bug post then.
<finalbeta> I have to go fix an alarm system.
<finalbeta> Later.
<matid> I'll alter the description
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63167 in update-manager (main) "Attempt to upgrade from 6.06 LTS to 6.10 Beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63167
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63168 in alacarte (main) "replaces \r by carriage return" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63168
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63169 in koffice-l10n (main) "Error installing on Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63169
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63171 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic too slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63171
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63172 in vim (main) "Better vimrc default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63172
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63173 in 915resolution (universe) "915resolution is not started by upstart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63173
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63174 in update-manager (main) "[Edgy]  The string "Details" is translated into Spanish, but appears untranslated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63174
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63175 in Ubuntu "Edgy Beta -- fsck on every (re)boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63175
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63176 in kubuntu-meta (main) "Can't connect to my Kubuntu laptop to my WPA enabled network." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63176
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63177 in deskbar-applet (main) "Previous text is not deleted or at least selected upon next deskbar usage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63177
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63178 in ubiquity (main) "[Edgy Beta]  Xkb group switching option missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63178
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63179 in Ubuntu "nm-applet icon wrongly installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63179
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63180 in Ubuntu "Digital camera mounted, but not displayed on the desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63180
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63181 in smartdimmer (main) "smartdimmer hangs with nvidia 7400 geforce go" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63181
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63182 in Ubuntu "fglrxinfo returns mesa drivers in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63182
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63183 in update-manager (main) "Could not install 'python-setuptools'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63183
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63184 in Ubuntu "ethernet with dhcp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63184
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63185 in Ubuntu "[Edgy Eft]  Metacity doesn't load after login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63185
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63186 in Ubuntu "Flash Crashes Page- Ubuntu Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63186
<drew> would anyone like to give me a hand with this bug? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/60231
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60231 in linux-source-2.6.17 "wg511 pccard not loaded (regression: dapper -> edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<tuhl> hi I have still problems upgrading to the current edgy packets
<tuhl> python2.4-minimal is not installable
<drew> tuhl: how are you upgrading?
<tuhl> I upgraded via dist-ugrade
<tuhl> the I tried a apt-get update
<tuhl> the setup of python2.4-minimal package fails
<tuhl> ValueError: empty set of versions
<drew> tuhl: weird.
<drew> tuhl: upgraded from dapper, yes?
<pepsiman> tuhl: I think I've seen that one, upgrade python first
<Hobbsee> tuhl: yes, it's replaced by python-minimal
<Hobbsee> upgrade python first yes
<pepsiman> there's a missing versioned depends somewhere
<tuhl> drew: yes it was an update from dapper
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63187 in yelp (main) "can't use PageUp/PageDown in search results" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63187
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63188 in lastfm (universe) "Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63188
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63189 in initramfs-tools (main) "No aspell-id in Ubuntu 6.10 'Edgy Eft' beta PPC64." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63189
<drew> tuhl: I was going to suggest a similar approach to pepsiman and Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> indeed...clearly there isnt.
* Hobbsee thought that got fixed.
<drew> tuhl: ie, try upgrading the specific packages that fail... gah - gone
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63190 in firefox (main) "Firefox in Edgy Crashed, report attached" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63190
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63191 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "File dialog crash in Edgy (fix upstream)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63191
<matid> Hobbsee: Could you possibly come on the next CC meeting? I'm applying for an Ubuntu Member and I though you could plead for me, since we're both in the Ubuntu QA Team.
<Hobbsee> matid: a) when is it, in a sydney timezone, and b) it's probably more useful for me to look over your wiki page, as i havent seen you directly triage any bugs, or come across them
<matid> a) I'll look it up. b) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MateuszDro%C5%BCd%C5%BCy%C5%84ski
<matid> Hobbsee: Oops, sorry to bother you. It's Wed 3am ;)
<Hobbsee> matid: nice :)
<Hobbsee> ouchy.
<Hobbsee> matid: yeah, i wont make that.  page looks good though
<Hobbsee> impressive karma
<matid> Thanks
<matid> I've already asked dholbach and sfllaw to come. They said they most likely would, but I'm trying to gather as many people from Ubuntu QA, Ubuntu Desktop Bugs and Ubuntu BugSquad as possible
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> those two are good :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63192 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu web site does not say where I can buy a laptop with Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63192
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63193 in ubiquity (main) "can not install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63193
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63195 in subversion (main) "Mistakes in subversion strings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63195
<Hobbsee> matid: deal with #63192 :P
<matid> You cought me doing that ;)
<Hobbsee> ah :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63196 in cohoba (universe) "Impossible to connect to a msn account" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63196
<bddebian> And that's a bug? :-)
<Hobbsee> bddebian: to which?
<ash211> i'm guessing the msn account
<bddebian> Hobbsee: "Impossible to connect to an msn account" :-)
<Hobbsee> bddebian: ahh
<ash211> what package should I assign hardware detection bugs to?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63197 in linux-meta (main) "There is no linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-powerpc64-smp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63197
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63198 in acpi (main) "suspend-to-ram broken in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63198
<ash211> is it linux-source-2.6.15 for dapper, .17 for edgy?
<matid> Hobbsee: I forgot I can't set the importance on the bugs in different products, what a shame ;)
<Hobbsee> matid: i thought you were in qa
<Hobbsee> ash211: yes
<ash211> hobbsee: thanks
<matid> matid: I am, but I forwared bug 63192 upstream (ubuntu-website) and I can't set the importance there
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63192 in ubuntu-website "Ubuntu web site does not say where I can buy a laptop with Ubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63192
<Hobbsee> ah yes you canat
<Hobbsee> -a
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63200 in gdb (main) "Mistakes in gdb strings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63200
<Hobbsee> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hi
<matid> dholbach: Hello
<zul> hi dholbach
<matid> dholbach: Enjoying your weekend hanging out on #ubuntu-bugs? ;)
<dholbach> I just popped in to ask somebody something ;-)
<matid> dholbach: Good that's not workaholism ;)
<dholbach> hehe
* dholbach hugs the busy bug triagers :)
* pepsiman hugs dholbach 
* matid hugs dholbach
<dholbach> and how are you guys doin? :)
* Hobbsee is asleep
<matid> Fine, thanks. I'm still not able to make Gossip work with Telepathy though
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63201 in firefox (main) "spreadsheet.google.com freezes the whole system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63201
<pepsiman> matid: thanks for confirming 63200
<matid> pepsiman: No problem :)
<pepsiman> I have lots more strings bugs that need confirming
<pepsiman> and/or submitting upstream
<matid> If you want you can subscribe me to those bugs, I'll try to confirm them and forward upstream if needed.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63202 in anjuta (universe) "/usr/bin/create_global_tags.sh: 3: function: not found" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63202
<pepsiman> matid: let me know if you want more
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63203 in adept (main) "Unable to manage repos through Adept GUI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63203
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63204 in update-manager (main) ""The upgrade aborts now" - except it doesn't" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63204
<matid> pepsiman: Ok, feel free to list some (or subscribe me to them)
<pepsiman> matid: you're not notified when I subscribe you?
<matid> pepsiman: Have you already done that? I haven't found any new bugs on my subscribed bugs page
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63205 in update-manager (main) "Can't install 'ubuntu-desktop'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63205
<pepsiman> 58507 61092 61151
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63206 in r-base (universe) "font path isn't correct set either in R or X [Edgy] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63206
<matid> It seems I won't get notified before something is changed in the bug report (a comment added, etc.)
<pepsiman> yeah
<matid> pepsiman: By the way, you're from the UK, aren't you?
<pepsiman> yes
<matid> I've been wondering which university is said to be better when it comes to the computer science - Cambridge or Oxford?
<pepsiman> I don't know, I went to Bristol
<pepsiman> probably about the same, just choose the more interesting course for you
<matid> Ok, thanks anyway. I'll most likely be moving to the UK in two years or so and don't know which university should I enroll to.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63207 in gtk+2.0 (main) "No html files to Gtk+ Faq and Gtk+ Tutorial" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63207
<matid> I though there might be some differences peoples that are into IT in the UK might know. For example, everyone knows that in Poland the best university when it comes to CS is the University of Warsaw, even though there are many others.
<matid> I meant that everyone in Poland knows ;)
<pepsiman> there are course differences - theory / practical, whether linux is used, etc.
<matid> pepsiman: Ok, thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63208 in libwnck (main) "Patches For Compiz/Beryl Compatibility" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63208
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63209 in Ubuntu "Install edgy eft breaks compatibility Realtek 8169/8110 NIC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63209
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63210 in update-manager (main) "download part - scary statisitics and uninterruptible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63210
<matid> pepsiman: About bug 61092, should "disc" really be used when talking about a CD?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61092 in mozilla-firefox-locale-all "mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb contains incorrect translations of "disk" (both dapper and edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61092
<matid> pepsiman: It's rather more common to refer to the compact disks in computer stories as "disks"
<matid> pepsiman: On the other hand, when talking about an audio CD in a music store, I'd say "compact disc".
<matid> pepsiman: I'm not a native speaker though ;)
<pepsiman> the audio industry can spell, the computer industry can't
<pepsiman> CDs were created by the audio industry
<pepsiman> Compact Disc is correct
<pepsiman> as is Digital Versatile Disc  and Mini-Disc
<pepsiman> But it's Hard Disk Drive, Floppy Disk Drive
<matid> I have to agree with you when you use them as trademarks, but I've been taught to use compact disc when referring to a phonograph record and compact disk in the other cases
<_ion> So when i insert a ZIP disk to my sampler (while making music), it's a ZIP disc? ;-)
<pepsiman> it's a ZIP disk
<_ion> I was only joking.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63211 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird crashes and burns" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63211
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63212 in monodevelop (universe) "monodevelop won't start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63212
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63213 in gcompris (main) "Finnish sounds do not work." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63213
<matid> Ok, it seems I'll have to get used to the "compact disc" spelling ;)
<pepsiman> matid: http://rafb.net/paste/results/8amhWi26.html
<matid> pepsiman: I've read that a minute ago
<pepsiman> ah cool
<matid> s/\'ve//
<pepsiman> do we agree that firefox is wrong with Hard Disc?
<matid> pepsiman: I agreeded on it from the very beginning, I just wasn't sure with the CDs ;)
<matid> pepsiman: I've already confirmed your bug
<pepsiman> good
<pepsiman> ok, don't have the mail yet
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63214 in python-cjkcodecs (universe) "shouldn't be priority standard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63214
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63215 in courier (main) "Mistake in courier-mta.templates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63215
<pepsiman> matid: another one ^^^
<matid> Hi seb128
<seb128> hi matid
<matid> pepsiman: Done
<pepsiman> that one can probably go to debian
<matid> pepsiman: I know, I'll forward it.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63216 in bayonne (universe) "[Edgy]  Rebuild for libcommoncpp2-1.4-0 soname change" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63216
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63217 in libccrtp (universe) "[Edgy]  Rebuild for libcommoncpp2-1.4-0 soname change" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63217
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63218 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade to 6.10 (Edgy) from 6.06 (Dapper) failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63218
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63219 in pppoeconf (main) "pppoeconf wont work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63219
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63220 in libccscript3 (universe) "[Edgy]  Rebuild for libcommoncpp2-1.4-0 soname change" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63220
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63221 in kopete (main) "No longer able to decrypt GPG IMs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63221
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63222 in ld.so (universe) "Inconsistency detected by ld.so" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63222
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63223 in phpldapadmin (universe) "Dependencies incorrect when two versions of php installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63223
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63224 in openoffice.org2 (main) "Impress crashes when creating minuature views on the side pane" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63224
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63225 in Ubuntu "No support for PCI DVB cards at all" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63225
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63226 in python-apt (main) "SEGV in python-apt with python2.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63226
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63227 in gok (main) "[edgy]  gok crash at startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63227
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63229 in oregano (universe) "Wrong place in the menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63229
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63228 in Ubuntu "Sound not working on Asus F3J" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63228
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63230 in firefox (main) "firefox crah after opening totem in a tab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63230
<Adri2000> hey :)
<matid> Hi Adri2000
<Adri2000> one question: can I reject bugs when people are using unofficial repositories?
<Adri2000> such as bug 63205
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63205 in update-manager "Can't install 'ubuntu-desktop'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63205
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63231 in nautilus (main) "nautilus search does not handle accents " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63231
<matid> Adri2000: I think it's ok to reject it, I'm not 100% sure though. I don't know of any policy that'd settle this kind of issue
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63232 in egroupware (universe) "egroupware "php-fpdf" package dependency error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63232
<matid> Personally, I'd reject it, leaving a polite comment that the bug is caused by a third-party repository and Ubuntu is not responsible for maintaining it.
<matid> You can also suggest the reporter to remove the external repository from /etc/apt/sources.list and try again.
<_ion> The problem is probably something like this: the external dapper repository contains a newer version some package than official edgy has, and e.g. ubuntu-desktop depends on that package. A naive dist-upgrade (as in apt-get, but not e.g. aptitude or smart) refuses to downgrade it.
<_ion> s/probably/possibly/, i'm not _that_ sure. :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63233 in easytag (universe) "Easytag crashed while saving changes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63233
<matid> Adri2000: I rejected it and left an expanation note to the user.
<matid> s/to/for/
<Adri2000> matid: I had the same problem and managed to fix it without removing the external repository
<matid> Adri2000: By what means?
<matid> Adri2000: Anyway, it was only my suggestion, I didn't deny other options.
<matid> Adri2000: It's just that removing the external repository should be the most secure
<Adri2000> matid: removing problematic packages, and then reinstalling it, no depency problem anymore
<matid> Adri2000: It's almost the same. I just suggested removing the external repository during the upgrade stage, it should work in the same way.
<matid> Adri2000: And I suggested reinstalling the software afterwards
<Adri2000> ok
<Adri2000> then I reject bug 63218 which is the same
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63218 in update-manager "Upgrade to 6.10 (Edgy) from 6.06 (Dapper) failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63218
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63234 in Ubuntu "installer unable to format xfs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63234
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63235 in debian-installer (main) "can't format software raid in edgy beta (amd64)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63235
<matid> Adri2000: Ok, mark it as a duplicate of 63205 too.
<matid> Or rather only mark it as a duplicate
<Adri2000> I don't know how to mark a bug as duplicate
<jjesse> along the left hand side if i recall correclty there is mark bug as duplicate?
<matid> There is a menu on the left, third link from the top says:
<matid> "Mark as Duplicate"
<matid> Sorry, the second link from the top
<Adri2000> ok
<matid> Then you enter the bug number
<jjesse> grin i just didn't have a launchpad window infront of me :)
<matid> You don't have to reject the bug afterwards since it won't appear in the Malone anymore
<matid> jjesse: I virually always have one opened ;)
<matid> jjesse: With new Unconfirmed and Undecided bugs :)
<matid> Adri2000: When you triage bugs, the first thing you should do is to look for duplicates
<matid> Adri2000: On the right you have a box entitled "Search *** bugs:" and on the bottom of this box you should have 'Show all open bugs'
<matid> Adri2000: When you click it, you'll see a list of all bugs opened in given package
<matid> Adri2000: You should look for a bugs that are similar and check if the bug you triage is a duplicate or not
<matid> Adri2000: It will save you lots of work with triaging this bug and it also helps developers, because they have less bugs to follow.
<Adri2000> yep I do that (see my comment on bug 63205), that's just I didn't know how to mark as duplicate in launchpad :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63205 in update-manager "Can't install 'ubuntu-desktop'" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63205
<Adri2000> 63218 I mean
<matid> Adri2000: You shouldn't mark duplicated as rejected. If the report you linked to is rejected the reporter of the duplicated bug will be notified about it.
<Adri2000> ok, and the duplicated bug should also automatically appear as rejected in launchpad ?
<matid> No, it appears as a duplicate
<matid> But by default, duplicated are not being displayed anywhere
<matid> s/duplicated/duplicates
<matid> Adri2000: It's better to leave its previous status since if it turned out that it is not a duplicate after all, it'd be easier to revert the changes
<Adri2000> so a duplicated bug of a fixed bug can appear as unconfirmed. if someone has a link of the duplicate and doesn't know very good launchpad, he can believe that the bug is not fixed :/
<matid> Adri2000: If he was subscribed to the bug that you marked as a duplicate, he will also automatically be subscribed to the bug you pointed.
<matid> Adri2000: So he'll get an email that the bug is fixed
<Adri2000> ok, I will remember for the next time
<matid> Adri2000: It is nothing serious really, noone would scold you because of it ;)
<matid> Adri2000: But that's what I was told to do some time ago ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63238 in kubuntu-default-settings (main) "kubuntu-default-settings fails to install, when foomatic isn't installed." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63238
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63237 in php-fpdf (universe) "Please sync php-fpdf 1.53.dfsg-4 from Debian Sid" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63237
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63239 in update-manager (main) "Could not calculate upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63239
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63240 in grub (main) "update-grub overrides /etc/default/grub" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63240
<Adri2000> matid: one second I thought the last bug in update-manager was another one with xgl repository :P
<Adri2000> it would have been a good training for me to mark package as duplicate :p
<matid> Adri2000: ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63241 in xt (universe) "Xtraceroute crashed trying to add info on an IP " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63241
<matid> Good night, everyone. I'm gonna get some sleep ;)
<pepsiman> night
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63242 in mozilla-firefox (main) "Unstyled buttons doesn't use Ubuntu's theme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63242
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63243 in gnome-speech (main) "Segfault running orca" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63243
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63244 in vim (main) "Syntax Highlighting doesn't work at all" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63244
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-10-01
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63245 in Ubuntu "Cannot alt + tab out of fullscreen games" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63245
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63246 in kubuntu-meta (main) "get new stuff only works on highest rated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63246
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63247 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu doesn't correct for daylight savings (DST)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63247
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63248 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror crashes when using zip:/ kioslave with sigegv 11." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63248
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63249 in kdebase (main) "Gwenview doesn't show the zip files in the browser." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63249
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63252 in Ubuntu "Can't add printer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63252
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63253 in Ubuntu "asus notebook is booting slowly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63253
<pschulz01> Where are timezones set? locales? I'm looking at #63247
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63254 in compiz (universe) "Packaging (Beryl AND Compiz packages)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63254
<pschulz01> Can someone please close #63254? (Not to be fixed...)
<gnomefreak> bug 63254
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63254 in compiz "Packaging (Beryl AND Compiz packages)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63254
<Fujitsu> pschulz01, you could always have closed it yourself.
<gnomefreak> its closed
<gnomefreak> i added a comment also ;)
<pschulz01> gnomefreak: Ta!
<gnomefreak> yw
<pschulz01> Fujitsu: I can't see that option.
<pschulz01> I can change status..
<Fujitsu> Yes, it'd be to `Rejected'.
<pschulz01> Fujitsu: Ahh.. I see.(wave hand) there is no 'closed' status.
<Fujitsu> Rejected and Fix Released are the closed statuses.
<pschulz01> Fujitsu: That makes sense to me :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63257 in firefox (main) "Firefox, shutdowns automatically when using a flash player... " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63257
<Fujitsu> gnomefreak, with #63257 you should have probably just changed the source package to flashplugin-nonfree.
<gnomefreak> Fujitsu: thought about it but we dont support it
<Fujitsu> We don't support the software in universe, but we still track bugs about it.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63258 in xserver-xorg-driver-i810 (main) "Mouse cursor goes invisible after return from suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63258
<gnomefreak> Fujitsu: we can fix the bugs in universe and most are supported multiverse last i heard was only repo not supported
<Fujitsu> mplayer and co. are in multiverse as well, and we support them just as much as we do the stuff in universe
<pschulz01> Are you 'tanking' the bugs?
<pschulz01> gnomefreak: ?
<gnomefreak> no should i be :)
<gnomefreak> Fujitsu: multiverse is nonfree universe is extra
<gnomefreak> we suppport the repos just not everything in them :)
<pschulz01> No.. do people use WoW terms around here?
<Fujitsu> gnomefreak, I know that multiverse is non-free, but it doesn't matter, we still need to take bugs on it.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63259 in firefox (main) "Static lines across screen while scrolling" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63259
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63260 in network-manager (main) "Crashes on upgrade to edgy" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63260
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63261 in ubiquity (main) "Crashed during reinstall" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63261
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63262 in nfs-utils (main) "Package installation doesn't work correctly with update-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63262
* pschulz01 sighing off from bugging..
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63263 in Ubuntu "Edgy 6.10 Beta - Two floppy drives shown in Gnome but only have one installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63263
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63264 in gnome-system-tools (main) ""disks-admin" missing from 6.10-beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63264
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63265 in firefox (main) "Firefox fails to open in Ubuntu 6.0.6 LTS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63265
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63266 in Ubuntu "GNOME don't start and the system hangs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63266
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63267 in glade-3 (universe) "FTBFS on ia64; gladeui-scan segfaults" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63267
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63268 in Ubuntu ""Services" application in Ubuntu 6.0.6 LTS only shows currently active services and doesn't provide any mechanism to modify settings. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63268
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63269 in mesa (main) "Broken dependencies for libglu1-mesa-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63269
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63270 in gnome-applets (main) "Network monitor applet distorted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63270
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63271 in pmount (main) "ntfs-3g support for pmount" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63271
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63272 in Ubuntu "Edgy - Language Support doesn't work for Japanese" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63272
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63273 in ubuntu-meta (main) "GAIM should not be the sole irc client" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63273
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63274 in wine (universe) "UVF exception request wine 0.9.22" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63274
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63276 in ksynaptics (universe) "Improper hint to enable modifacation of settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63276
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63277 in casper (main) "Doesn't work from USB devices" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63277
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63278 in xfdesktop4 (main) "it crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63278
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63279 in ubiquity (main) "Kubuntu Edgy Beta Installer Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63279
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63280 in xfce4-panel (main) "xfce4 panel crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63280
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63281 in xfce4-panel (main) "xorg crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63281
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63282 in kaffe (universe) "[UVF exception request]  kaffe 2:1.1.7-4 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63282
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63283 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Live CD will not boot on my PC." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63283
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63284 in chromium (universe) "chromium hang when exit program in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63284
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63285 in Ubuntu "firegl_strub_register failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63285
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63286 in acpi-support (main) "hibernate.sh freezes on "modprobe thermal", anacron not started, kernel upgrades don't finish" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63286
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63287 in kdebase (main) "Login screen menu button doesn't look like a menu button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63287
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63288 in firefox (main) "-safe-mode command argument to firefox does not disable add-ons (extensions)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63288
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63289 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "Serial port barely work on oldworld." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63289
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63290 in kdepim (main) "Crashing on Logoout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63290
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63291 in powernowd (main) "postinst freezes waiting for "powernowd.early start" to return" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63291
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63292 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "Serial ports don't work together in oldworld" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63292
<matid> http://librarian.launchpad.net/4566080/safe-mode.png
<matid> Ooops, sorry
<matid> I dropped it here by mistake
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63293 in hwdb-client (main) "Comments not saved if network test fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63293
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63294 in hwdb-client (main) "Should ask for computer make/model" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63294
<jldugger> is there
<jldugger> whoops
<jldugger> so i found a bug that should be moved from gnome-applets to gnome-netstatus-applet. should i open a new bug under the correct package and mark it a duplicate, or is there a way to move a bug?
<matid> jldugger: Yes, you can move it.
<matid> jldugger: Simply, click on Affects: 'gnome-applet (Ubuntu)' and change the package
<jldugger> ah
<matid> jldugger: Can you see it?
<jldugger> yea
<jldugger> thanks
<matid> No problem
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63295 in Ubuntu "A bug within my BG Phonetic support?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63295
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63296 in deskbar-applet (main) "remembers all shortcut keys" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63296
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63297 in gnumeric (main) "ssindex crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63297
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63298 in rhythmbox (main) "Random Rhythmbox Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63298
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63299 in apt (main) "rebuild apt with noopt option fails" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63299
<simira> hmm
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63301 in update-manager (main) "Could not calculate upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63301
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63300 in totem (main) "totem-video-thumbnailer crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63300
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63303 in gnome-power-manager (main) "No sleep button in edgy?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63303
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63304 in xine-lib (main) "Old xine-lib causes crash in xine-based media players" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63304
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63305 in acpi-support (main) "Toshiba Tecra M7 fn keys don't create events" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63305
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63306 in usplash (main) "Theme doesn't fill the whole screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63306
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63308 in Ubuntu "Network not starting at boot time -EDGY" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63308
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63309 in pouetchess (universe) "If I do the first step with horse, the game crashes." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63309
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63310 in xkeyboard-config (main) "Arabic Typing Error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63310
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63311 in edgy-session-splashes (main) "Edgy spanglish" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63311
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63312 in vlc (universe) "Multipost TV from Free French ISP doesn't work anymore with VLC 0.8.6svn - 060930" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63312
<Burgundavia> #63192
<Burgundavia> bug #63192
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63192 in ubuntu-website "Ubuntu web site does not say where I can buy a laptop with Ubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63192
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63313 in ubuntu-meta (main) "UBUNTU EDGY BETA: 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD freezes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63313
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63314 in Ubuntu "no support for realtek rtl8168 rtl8111" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63314
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63315 in Ubuntu "pcHDTV HD-5500 not supported" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63315
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63316 in Ubuntu "edgy eft no network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63316
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63317 in xen-source-2.6.17 (universe) "ipw2200 firmware not loading" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63317
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63318 in cinepaint (universe) "Cinepaint not installable on edgy eft x86" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63318
<ajmitch> Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> ajmitch!
<ajmitch> what's up?
<Hobbsee> not much, just got home
<matid> Hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey matid
<matid> Hobbsee: How are you doing?
<Hobbsee> i'm okay :)
<matid> Good ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63319 in Ubuntu "[edgy]  web browsing is excessively slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63319
<Hobbsee> matid: deal with that one.  ^ :P
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63320 in xorg (main) "XServer don't detect Display Resolution (not a driver problem)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63320
<matid> Hobbsee: I'm not really sure what might cause the bug that you've mentioned. I bet it's ipv6, but still - that's more like a guess.
<Hobbsee> true
<gnomefreak> it could be pango slowing it down like it did in dapper
<gnomefreak> there was a workaround for it. diabling pango in about:config/ or in the conf file
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63321 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Fans' control not working on iMac G5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63321
<gnomefreak> i dont use ubuntu built FF anymore so i dont have the issue
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63322 in Ubuntu "Fails to install (6.10 beta on an iMac G5)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63322
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63323 in Ubuntu "Edgy eft beta and panasonic CF73" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63323
<matid> I'm back ;)
<gnomefreak> wb
<matid> gnomefreak: I was wondering if you could come to the CC meeting on Tuesday. It starts at 1PM, so if you're not at work I'd glad if you could come and plead for me ;)
<gnomefreak> yeah ill be there most likely
<gnomefreak> matid: your up for membership?
<matid> gnomefreak: yup
<matid> gnomefreak: Thanks in advance ;)
<gnomefreak> yw ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63324 in bazaar (universe) "exceptions.UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode character" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63324
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63325 in kde-systemsettings (main) "systemsettings won't load the desktop_kde-systemsettings.mo translation in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63325
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63326 in libnss-ldap (universe) "Please sync libnss-ldap (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63326
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63327 in nautilus (main) "Crash on ejecting usb-disk." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63327
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63329 in ubiquity (main) "installer crached" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63329
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63330 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Not installed correctly after upgrade from dapper to edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63330
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63331 in firefox (main) "Tearing off address bar leaves menus disabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63331
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63334 in postgresql-8.1 (main) "Please sync postgresql-8.1 (main) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63334
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63328 in ubiquity (main) "Fails to install (6.10 beta on an Acer Aspire 5601AWLMi Laptop)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63328
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63332 in gnopernicus (main) "Gnopernicus crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63332
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63333 in librsvg (main) "Gnome-panel continous increasing of used memory." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63333
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63335 in libnotify (main) "patches in debian/patches are not applied" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63335
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63336 in update-manager (main) "samba not upgraded by Edgy update manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63336
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63337 in gnat-4.1 (universe) "Lirary project files are not supported on i386 platform" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63337
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63338 in tar (main) "tar -k is b0rken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63338
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63339 in xchat-gnome (main) "TrayIcon should be transparent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63339
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63340 in Ubuntu "Missing modules on the alternate install CD (edgy beta1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63340
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63341 in evolution (main) "[edgy]  Evolution remembers only 1 password per server." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63341
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63342 in firefox (main) "Crash when clicking on "Adblock" on lower panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63342
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63344 in update-manager (main) "update-manager cannot start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63344
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63343 in evolution-data-server (main) "unknown crash, crashes constantly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63343
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63346 in compiz (universe) "compiz should not default to using screen corners" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63346
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63347 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "gnome-setting-daemon exited" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63347
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63348 in ekiga (main) "ekiga segfaults on start up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63348
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63349 in Ubuntu "Request for inclusion of new package (murrine)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63349
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63350 in nautilus (main) "Since last updates of Edgy on 1st October, I can't start Nautilus anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63350
<BazziR> holy bugs
<Hobbsee> BazziR: you can reject 63349 as being the wrong place, and it being past the universe freeze, if you want
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63352 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Creative labs X-Fi sound card unsupported" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63352
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63351 in Ubuntu "Error on distro upgrade to Edgy - Could not calculate the upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63351
<BazziR> Hobbsee: I wouldn't even know the right place tbh
<Hobbsee> BazziR: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Candidates?highlight=%28motu%29
<Hobbsee> BazziR: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Candidates
<Hobbsee> it's quite badly organised, i know
<BazziR> ok, made the changes to the bugs
<BazziR> bug*
<Hobbsee> :)
<BazziR> I know it will be fun once I start packaging my own software
<Hobbsee> :)
<BazziR> oh hot, new vlc version
<Hobbsee> universe freeze is on.
<BazziR> well, new patch level :)
<BazziR> version is from sep 18 (svn)
<matid> Hobbsee: Can't wait till edgy+1 repos open ;)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> lets' get edgy out first :p
<BazziR> with working java :s
<matid> BazziR: What's wrong with java?
<BazziR> I have my fair set of issues with java software in edgy
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63353 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade from Dapper to Edgy Eft beta fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63353
<matid> Seems we're being flooded with update-manager bugs...
<BazziR> is the update-manager even supposed to be able to handle a dapper->edgy upgrade yet?
<matid> It'd save us a lot of work if it wasn't ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63354 in sbackup (universe) "Dapper -> Edgy failure: sbackup configuration file has conflicts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63354
<Hobbsee> matid: wouldnt surprise me.  we just released the beta :P
* Hobbsee wouldnt be suprised if most of the people were running compiz crack or similar crack.
<BazziR> btw what's the current ubuntu compiz version? some community version before the beryl fork or the official compiz?
<Hobbsee> no idea
<Hobbsee> beryl is not in ubuntu
<BazziR> !info compiz
<ubotu> compiz: OpenGL composition manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.2-4ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 125 kB, installed size 424 kB
<BazziR> !info compiz edgy
<ubotu> compiz: OpenGL composition manager - transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.13.38-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 25 kB, installed size 64 kB
<BazziR> hmm
<BazziR> I'm tempted to use xgl/aiglx+compiz on my laptop
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63355 in Ubuntu "Installer allows user to cancel while partitions are being resized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63355
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63356 in gdm (main) "Dapper -> Edgy failure: conflict in gdm.conf-custom" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63356
<BazziR> #63355 is evil
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63357 in Ubuntu "IPW3945 WLAN on Acer Aspire 5601AWLMi Laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63357
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63358 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63358
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63359 in adept (main) "Problems when installing sun-java5-plugin in Adept in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63359
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63361 in network-manager (main) "nm-applet  <WARNING> DBus.Error.LimitsExceeded" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63361
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63362 in Ubuntu "Viewsonic VA1912w Series Monitor not correctly installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63362
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63363 in human-icon-theme (main) "Add Bookmark icon needs 16x16 size" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63363
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63364 in base-installer (main) "Install program does not recognize CWC-854 (RAlinkRT2500 based) card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63364
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63365 in xserver-xorg-input-keyboard (main) "(Edgy) Right Alt Key generates ISO_Level3_Shift instead of Alt_R on Logitech Keyboard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63365
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63366 in openoffice.org (main) "crash beim ffnen einer tabelle" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63366
<_ion> Haha, that report is helpful.
<matid> _ion: The descripion rocks ;)
<matid> _ion: In fack the previous one was more helpful ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63368 in cowbell (universe) "Cowbell's window has a generic icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63368
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63369 in banshee (universe) "Banshee's window has a generic icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63369
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63370 in liferea (universe) "Liferea doesn't initially respect Gnome toolbar button label preference" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63370
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63371 in Ubuntu "Apps doesn't respond or closing..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63371
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63372 in deskbar-applet (main) "Deskbar doesn't support Firefox 2.0 search plugins" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63372
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63373 in xfonts-base (main) "Configure warning while installing - no directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63373
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63374 in file-roller (main) "Edgy + XGL + Compiz -> file-roller crashes X" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63374
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63375 in mono (main) "Banshee crashed importing songs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63375
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63377 in when (universe) "Ignored --calendar option" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63377
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63376 in Ubuntu "Edgy Xorg crash " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63376
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63378 in xchat-gnome (main) "Buttons on network selection have same accelerator" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63378
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63379 in f-spot (main) "f-spot hangs after deleting (from drive) a few pictures" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63379
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63380 in update-manager (main) "A unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63380
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63381 in when (universe) "The package is listed but isn't in the repository" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63381
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63382 in totem (main) "Totem should allow to change hotkeys" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63382
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63383 in kubuntu-meta (main) "Changing the time locks me out of sudo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63383
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63384 in Ubuntu "Same UUID for different partitions..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63384
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63385 in binutils (main) "binutils-multiarch depends on out-of-date version of binutils" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63385
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63386 in Ubuntu "5 in 1 card reader on Acer Aspire 5601AWLMi Laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63386
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63387 in Ubuntu "Thinkpad audio mute not being represented" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63387
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63388 in Ubuntu "Repeating broken sound after Dapper -> Edgy beta update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63388
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63389 in update-manager (main) "Error upgrading to 6.10 from 6.06 i386" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63389
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63390 in Ubuntu "Network down after Dapper -> Edgy beta update when kde session starts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63390
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63391 in xen-3.0 (universe) "Version problem in synaptic for amd64 version of xen-ioemu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63391
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63392 in f-spot (main) "Empty directories in ~/Photos should be deleted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63392
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63393 in f-spot (main) "Photos in ~/Photos should be moved after "Adjust time"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63393
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63394 in Ubuntu "WEP keys can be found." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63394
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63395 in kino (main) "Kino don't work after 6.06 to 6.10 upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63395
<matid> Hi superm1
<superm1> Hi
<superm1> So i was looking to try to help triaging some bugs, could someone point me a direction to start?
<welshbyte> superm1: have a look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63396 in Ubuntu "Upgrading to edgy beta leavs imake and makedepend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63396
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63397 in Ubuntu "No layout preview in Keyboard Preferences - edgy 6.10 beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63397
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63398 in Ubuntu "[regression]  live cd doesn't support lvm/md (software raid) devices" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63398
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63399 in ubiquity (main) "Install: keyboard test field UTF8 display" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63399
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63400 in gnome-applets (main) "application trashapplet has finished unexpectedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63400
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63401 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "microphone not working on Amilo Si with snd-hda-intel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63401
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63402 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Edgy Beta cannot boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63402
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63403 in Ubuntu "Semi-random ugly font rendering in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63403
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63404 in gnome-panel (main) "Modem Monitor crashes on gnome panel - edgy 610 beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63404
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63405 in openoffice.org (main) "Open Office Writer Freezes up..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63405
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63406 in evolution (main) "[Edgy]  When I select an e-mail message, Evolution shows me the end of the message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63406
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63407 in f-spot (main) "f-spot won't start - edgy 6.10 beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63407
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63408 in Ubuntu "Unable to load any usable ISO8859 font" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63408
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63409 in xorg-server (main) "beryl-manager (under Dapper with ati radeon 9600) refuses after some time to obtain/refresh configuration changes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63409
<BazziR> beryl-manager?
<BazziR> that's inofficial isn't it?
<BazziR> !info beryl-manager
<ubotu> Package beryl-manager does not exist in any distro I know
<BazziR> !info beryl
<ubotu> Package beryl does not exist in any distro I know
<BazziR> bddebian: ping
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63410 in evolution (main) "Remove support to gnome-keyring" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63410
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63411 in pymsn (universe) "pymsn description" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63411
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63412 in tsclient (main) "Few resolution options" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63412
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63413 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crash CDROM 6.06" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63413
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63414 in listen (universe) "while trying to open preferences it crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63414
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63415 in alacarte (main) "Double Gnome control center - edgy 6.10 beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63415
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63416 in beagle (main) "Problem with /etc/cron.daily/beagle-crawl-system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63416
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63417 in update-manager (main) "Check for plurality of updates remaining doesn't happen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63417
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63418 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "CPU soft lockup during bootup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63418
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63419 in vim (main) "[edgy]  some keys are not well interpreted in insert mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63419
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63420 in gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg (universe) "ASF/WMV file stutters while playing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63420
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63421 in amaya (universe) "Amaya crashes on openning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63421
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63422 in Ubuntu "dd segmentation faults" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63422
<pepsiman> Ubugtu: everybody knows dd segfaults
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63423 in control-center (main) "[Edgy]  keybind for "Log out" does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63423
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63424 in Ubuntu "Failed to format partition as XFS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63424
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63425 in gnome-sudoku (universe) "crash on exit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63425
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63426 in zapping (universe) "Crash trying to run Zapping TV viewer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63426
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63427 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "Running bzflag results in xorg lockup/Xid" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63427
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63428 in Ubuntu "Not working notebook power button in Edgy Beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63428
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63429 in qemu (universe) "[Edgy]  qemu-make-debian-root hasn't worked since Debian Sarge, and not even then" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63429
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63430 in kaffeine (main) "Saving Streams using Kaffeine causes crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63430
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63431 in uim (universe) "uim-common hangs in old prerm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63431
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63432 in totem (main) "Unable to open mms streams" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63432
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63433 in Ubuntu "6.10 beta installer does not see hde, hdf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63433
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63434 in firefox (main) "Opening sites Firefox crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63434
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63435 in acpi (main) "problem with acpi suspend/hibernate (edgy beta1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63435
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63436 in openoffice.org (main) "Changing Page Layouts doesn't refresh preview graphic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63436
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63437 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "junk mail control doesnt work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63437
<nictuku> I have this idea of setting up a pt_BR team for QA, to work as an interface to users who can't write reports in english in the LP, and to help foster people using malone aproprietly.
<jjesse> nictuku: that sounds like a cool idea
<matid> nictuku: Good, I was also thinking of setting a similar group for pl_PL
<nictuku> jjesse, thank you
<nictuku> matid, we can share experiences then
<jjesse> nictuku: np
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63438 in udev (main) "Wrong disc enumeration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63438
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63439 in Ubuntu "Core2Duo powerstepping doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63439
<matid> nictuku: We should create a specification for this
<nictuku> matid, really?
<matid> nictuku: I think that'd be the easier way to discuss such a proposal
<nictuku> indeed
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63440 in j2se1.4-amd64 (multiverse) "Firefox crash without any reason while using any java applet." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63440
<matid> I'll discuss the idea on the mailing list and let you know if we need to create a specification for this
<matid> For the time of being, I have to get some sleep ;)
<matid> See you tomorrow bug squashers
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-09-24
<ubotu> New bug: #144309 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "amdcccle crashed with SIGSEV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144309
<tarheelcoxn> anybody have a radeon 7500? help me take a look at bug 141609?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141609 in xorg "startx fails with vesa, ati on T41 with Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500] " [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141609
<ubotu> New bug: #144311 in gcc-4.1 (main) "[Wishlist]  gcc-x86-32-cross compiler meta-package" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144311
<ubotu> New bug: #144312 in ndiswrapper (main) "wireless connetion won't be alive on startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144312
<ubotu> New bug: #144313 in mldonkey (universe) "downloaded files don't go to incoming directory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144313
<ubotu> New bug: #144314 in compizconfig-settings-manager (universe) "Cannot change "Focus & Raise Behaviour" general options" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144314
<ubotu> New bug: #144315 in compiz (main) "kde-window-decorator crashes when trying to scroll on the side of a window (gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144315
<ubotu> New bug: #144316 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  RGnome" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144316
<ubotu> New bug: #144318 in gnome-panel (main) "Context menus showing configuration options of panels should be improved to avoid a user to suppress an applet by mistake" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144318
<ubotu> New bug: #144319 in compiz (main) "Compiz hangs when drag-and-dropping to an invalid location" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144319
<ubotu> New bug: #144320 in firefox (main) "firefox crached while I was reading an icon notification" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144320
<ubotu> New bug: #144321 in openoffice.org (main) "OOo should detect saving in /tmp directory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144321
<ubotu> New bug: #144323 in ubuntu "No Sound After Hibernation U205-S5067" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144323
<ubotu> New bug: #144324 in vino (main) "vino-preferences doesn't support some gconf options" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144324
<ubotu> New bug: #144325 in gdm (main) "[Gutsy]  Face browser missing faces" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144325
<ubotu> New bug: #144327 in yelp (main) "sources.list error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144327
<ubotu> New bug: #144328 in totem (main) "Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn + GeForce FX 5200 + Envy + Totem= There is no color balance " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144328
<ubotu> New bug: #144330 in rhythmbox (main) "Using funtion key to change volume of rhythmbox sometimes causes linux to freeze" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144330
<ubotu> New bug: #144331 in evolution (main) "when selecting the "Select Today" option, calendar goes to following week." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144331
<RAOF> There isn't a "bug to question" interface yet (for bug #144327), is there?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144327 in yelp "sources.list error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144327
<ubotu> New bug: #144334 in ubuntu "Rythmbox should scan for new music on start by default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144334
<ubotu> New bug: #144335 in openoffice.org (main) "crash after choosing business correspondence in templates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144335
<ubotu> New bug: #144336 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "ACPI acpi_scan_rsdp() breaks some PCs by not honouring ACPI specification" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144336
<ubotu> New bug: #144337 in gnome-panel (main) "hp deskjet  f300 all in one printer setup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144337
<ubotu> New bug: #144338 in gnome-app-install (main) "Gnome-app-install: User interface issues with post-install dialog." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144338
<ubotu> New bug: #144340 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.74 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144340
<ubotu> New bug: #144341 in update-notifier (main) "package update-notifier 0.59.5 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144341
<ubotu> New bug: #144342 in ubuntu-meta (main) "package ubuntu-desktop 1.72 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144342
<ubotu> New bug: #144343 in gnome-app-install (main) "Gnome-app-install's positive action buttons appear subdued, due to lack of icons" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144343
<ubotu> New bug: #144344 in liferea (main) "Search folders are always empty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144344
<ubotu> New bug: #144346 in cruft (universe) "cruft fails with a bad substitution error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144346
<ubotu> New bug: #144348 in empathy (universe) "empathy does not remember window postion" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144348
<ubotu> New bug: #144351 in firefox (main) "Firefox is not compatible with google notebook" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144351
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<ubotu> New bug: #144355 in gcalctool (main) "Incorrect Math in version 5.9.14" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144355
<ubotu> New bug: #144356 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Audio from Flash in Firefox does not go to correct sound device" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144356
<ubotu> New bug: #144362 in openoffice.org (main) "Cannot install new dictionaries in OpenOffice.org" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144362
<ubotu> New bug: #144359 in restricted-manager (restricted) "iSight webcam firmware" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144359
<ubotu> New bug: #144363 in sysvinit (main) "/lib/init/mount-functions.sh: domount does not check if a mountpoint is already in use" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144363
<ubotu> New bug: #144364 in expect (main) "Please sync expect (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144364
<ubotu> New bug: #144365 in dasher (universe) "dasher 4.6.0 failed to build on amd64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144365
<ubotu> New bug: #144366 in tuxpaint (main) "Not able to print from tuxpaint" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144366
<mario> bdmurray, my membership in -qa is going to expire. Care to prevent that? :) Thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #144368 in qemu (universe) "qemu fails to boot a disk image in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144368
<ubotu> New bug: #144369 in ubuntu "no sound" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144369
<dholbach> good morning
<kagou> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey kagou
<dholbach> hey cassidy
<cassidy> hi dholbach
<ubotu> New bug: #144370 in gv (universe) "gv doesn't read ~/.gv at startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144370
<ubotu> New bug: #144371 in ubuntu "'Translate This Application' and 'Get Help Online' causes Firefox to crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144371
<ubotu> New bug: #144374 in ubuntu "toshiba a100 063 multimedia keys don't work in gutsy (in feisty yes)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144374
<ubotu> New bug: #144375 in pidgin (main) "pidgin irc file transfer auto cancels" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144375
<ubotu> New bug: #144377 in gaphor (universe) "gaphor depends on zope3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144377
<ubotu> New bug: #144378 in ubuntu "rt73usb wlan driver doesn't work under gutsy 2.6.12-generic" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144378
<ubotu> New bug: #144380 in kdepim (main) "ubuntu alters desktopfiles which leads to dataloss" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144380
<ubotu> New bug: #144379 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "kernel bug with ext3 filesystem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144379
<ubotu> New bug: #144381 in ubuntu "[Gutsy]  Tribe 5 damaged WindowsXP's boot.ini" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144381
<ubotu> New bug: #144383 in apparmor (main) "apparmor-profiles: nscd profile spams my logs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144383
<ubotu> New bug: #144385 in knetworkmanager (main) "HP LaserJet 3380 refuses to print (Gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144385
<ubotu> New bug: #144389 in desmume (universe) "Upstream version 0.7.3 available" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144389
<ubotu> New bug: #144390 in cryptsetup (main) "use entire disk with lvm/encrypted partitioning fails to boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144390
<ubotu> New bug: #144391 in ubuntu "[needs packaging]  Linux DC++ (linuxdcpp)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144391
<ubotu> New bug: #144393 in libapache-mod-auth-mysql (main) "mod_auth_mysql stack smashing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144393
<ubotu> New bug: #144395 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "unionfs oopses for http processes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144395
<ubotu> New bug: #144396 in gnash (universe) "update gnash to 0.8.1 final" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144396
<ubotu> New bug: #144397 in kdebase (main) "kdesu on gutsy hangs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144397
<ubotu> New bug: #144398 in kdebase (main) "Can not set any hotkey using XF86Mail" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144398
<ubotu> New bug: #144402 in epiphany (universe) "2px border around tabs should be removed." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144402
<ubotu> New bug: #144404 in debian-installer (main) "Not possible to make raid1 (md0) from /dev/hdXN and /dev/hdYM and assigning root / mount point. " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144404
<ubotu> New bug: #144406 in gnome-panel (main) "some windows do not appear in the window list" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144406
* pedro_ waves
<pkern> bdmurray: ping
<ubotu> New bug: #144409 in emerald-themes (universe) "Miro parser error when installing emerald theme for compiz fusion" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144409
<ubotu> New bug: #144410 in gnome-control-center (main) "displayconfig-gtk index out of range" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144410
<ubotu> New bug: #144412 in libcaptury (universe) "Should depend on capseo" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144412
<ubotu> New bug: #144413 in ubuntu "Problem mounting partition on second hard drive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144413
<ubotu> New bug: #144414 in ubiquity (main) "Localization issues and more." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144414
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi there, just a question: I can't set importance but marked a bug as confirmed. Did I do the wrong thing? Should I perhaps mark as "triaged" so that somebody else will set prority?
<norsetto> Le-Chuck_ITA: What bug is that? Have you checked this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<pkern> norsetto: This doesn't deal with setting importance which !Ubuntu QA could not set.
<ubotu> New bug: #144415 in kdepim (main) "korganizer doubles todo-entries" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144415
<norsetto> pkern: thats not the point, the point is if the status was set correctly, or did I miss it completely?
<pkern> Well importance is orthogonal to the status, isn't it?
<ubotu> New bug: #144416 in rxvt-unicode (universe) "(almost) all manpages are gzipped empty files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144416
<ubotu> New bug: #144417 in update-manager (main) "CD only upgrade fails in clenaup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144417
<ubotu> New bug: #144418 in gnome-panel (main) "no sound on my ubuntu " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144418
<ubotu> New bug: #144420 in linux-meta (main) "No SMP in 2.6.22-12" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144420
<ubotu> New bug: #144419 in wine (universe) "WINE Trying to load JPEG picture, but JPEG supported not compiled in." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144419
<Le-Chuck_ITA> pkern: ok, but I thought that a good triaging included setting importance
<Le-Chuck_ITA> who will set importance if I only confirmed the bug?
<ogra> pkern, you pinged on the weekend ?
<albert23> Le-Chuck_ITA: see this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuQA
<ubotu> New bug: #144422 in gajim (universe) "No window icon for contact list" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144422
<pkern> ogra: Yep, I did, but nevermind. ;)
<Hobbsee> bug #124896
<ubotu> Bug 124896 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/124896 is private
<ubotu> New bug: #144203 in strigi (main) "strigidaemon crashed with SIGSEGV in lucene::index::FieldsReader::doc() (dup-of: 132195)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144203
<Fujitsu> pkern: Are you running Gutsy? Gajim has a window icon for me...
<pkern> Fujitsu: I do.
<Fujitsu> Hm, I wonder what it is, then..
<Le-Chuck_ITA> albert23: ok, and let's suppose I am not in the QA team
<Le-Chuck_ITA> then I don't confirm a bug?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> since under the section "confirming" I find
<Le-Chuck_ITA>  Change the "Status" field to "Confirmed".    Assign the appropriate "Importance" value, according to Bugs/Importance.
<Hobbsee> kagou: ping
<ubotu> New bug: #144424 in dvd95 (universe) "new upstream version available" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144424
<albert23> Le-Chuck_ITA: yes, you can confirm a bug as member of the bugsquad. Only people in QA can set importance
<pkern> Fujitsu: Hm. Changing gajim.py:2221 from set_icon_from_file(path_to_file) to set_icon(pix) fixed it for me.
<pkern> Fujitsu: But Gajim is weird code anyway. \:
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I know, so my question is: if I confirm a bug without setting importance, what happens? Will somebody ever set importance, or should I better not confirm bugs at all if I am not in the QA? And I am not in the bug squad, either
<Hobbsee> Le-Chuck_ITA: they may.  or they may just fix it.
<Hobbsee> Le-Chuck_ITA: what you have to remember that even a bug that's fully triaged with importance set may not get fixed for ages, if at all.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hobbsee:  ok so I should just keep triaging without worrying about not setting importance, shouldn't I
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ?
<Hobbsee> Le-Chuck_ITA: sounds good
<ubotu> New bug: #143991 in tracker (main) "tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV in gst_type_find_factory_call_function() (dup-of: 141090)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/143991
<ubotu> New bug: #144425 in imagemagick (main) "[ImageMagick]  security issues with releases prior to 6.3.5-9" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144425
<ubotu> New bug: #144427 in update-manager (main) ""Updates available" notification icon appears during OS upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144427
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #144429 in kdebase (main) "Crash of Kate when closing files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144429
<ubotu> New bug: #124896 in spe (universe) "[GUTSY]  spe crashed with AttributeError in LoadFile()" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124896
<ubotu> New bug: #144430 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "package sun-java6-bin None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/sun-java6-bin.list]  failed to install/upgrade: il sottoprocesso pre-installation script ha restituito un codice di errore 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144430
<ubotu> New bug: #144197 in tracker (main) "tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV in gst_type_find_factory_call_function() (dup-of: 141090)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144197
<ubotu> New bug: #144431 in glibc (main) "gethostbyname() cant resolve names starting/ending with "-"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144431
<pkern> "I know that RFC3696 says that this hostname is invalid, but 123.deviantart.com is invalid too and it's resolved perfectly."
<ubotu> New bug: #144432 in ubuntu "It is not possible to activate the "Personal" calender." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144432
<ubotu> New bug: #144433 in compiz (main) "Gutsy accessibilitiy: ezoom should be default even after switching" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144433
<ubotu> New bug: #144434 in tracker (main) "ignored paths and file patterns should not only be ignored while indexing but also when searching" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144434
<ubotu> New bug: #144437 in thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird periodically hangs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144437
<ubotu> New bug: #144438 in gftp (main) "gFTP won't start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144438
<ubotu> New bug: #144439 in gconf2 (main) "Dependency problems with gconf2-common" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144439
<kagou> Hobbsee, pong
<ubotu> New bug: #144440 in kdebase "show password dialog automatically after resume" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144440
<ubotu> New bug: #144441 in evolution (main) "switching between mail folders in evolution takes forever" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144441
<Hobbsee> kagou: can you explain https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/spe/+bug/124896 ?  in particular, why it was milestoned for beta?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124896 in spe "[GUTSY]  spe crashed with AttributeError in LoadFile()" [High,Confirmed] 
<kagou> Hobbsee, i had marked it for myself. But i failed in resolving/packaging.
<Hobbsee> kagou: if you're going to do that, please assign it to yourself as well.
<Hobbsee> kagou: release team had no idea what it was.
<kagou> Hobbsee, milestone was removed this morning or yesterday by steve
<kagou> Hobbsee, ok. sorry for that
<Hobbsee> kagou: yes, after going "and what on earth is this, and why is it here?"
<ubotu> New bug: #144442 in control-center (main) "keine Audioerkennung - no audio recognition" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144442
* kagou is searching an hole ...
<ubotu> New bug: #144443 in wammu (universe) "[Gutsy]  Wammu fails to start (locale issue)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144443
<seb128> Hobbsee: is there a r-t chan?
<Hobbsee> seb128: yes
<seb128> lu kagou
<ubotu> New bug: #144445 in ubuntu "package manager cannot initialise package information" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144445
<kagou> lu seb128
<ubotu> New bug: #144446 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager fails to connect to WPA network" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144446
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #144450 in driconf (universe) "driconf crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_icon_set_render_icon()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144450
<ubotu> New bug: #144448 in ubuntu "rt2500usb module not working with asus wl-167g wifi stick" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144448
<ubotu> New bug: #144449 in evince (main) "evince: incorrect display of some PDF files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144449
<ubotu> New bug: #144451 in update-manager (main) "do-release-upgrade fails to upgrade server install in non-root mode" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144451
<ubotu> New bug: #144452 in ubuntu "gnome panel applets don't work after relogin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144452
<ubotu> New bug: #144453 in evince (main) "[gutsy]  evince opens taller than the screen, hangs off the bottom" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144453
<ubotu> New bug: #144454 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Resume fails after suspend on Zepto Znote 6224W" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144454
<ubotu> New bug: #144455 in update-manager (main) "Time estimates in days+hours+minutes are overly precise" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144455
<ubotu> New bug: #144456 in control-center (main) "[Gutsy]  gnome-default-applications-properties accessibility options pass invalid args" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144456
<ubotu> New bug: #144457 in ubuntu "Installation process halts in the rebooting process (while finishing 'netcfg')" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144457
<ubotu> New bug: #144458 in evince (main) "[gutsy]  Some PDFs are blank in 2.6.20 but not older versions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144458
<ubotu> New bug: #144459 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  pySQLiteGUI" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144459
<ubotu> New bug: #144461 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  gTVG" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144461
<ubotu> New bug: #144460 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity crashed with NameError in _realpath_root_recurse()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144460
<ubotu> New bug: #144466 in ubuntu "WiFi looses settings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144466
<ubotu> New bug: #144465 in ubuntu "Gutsy boot does not configure wired network" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144465
<ubotu> New bug: #144468 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "sl-modem-daemon does not work on some hardware" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144468
<bdmurray> pkern: pong
<ubotu> New bug: #144469 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Union FS oops during UME bootup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144469
<ubotu> New bug: #136493 in mythbuntu "Links in the installer do not work, e.g the Schedules Direct (dup-of: 138365)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136493
<bddebian> bdmurray: Hey are you the resident bugmeister these days?
<bdmurray> bddebian: Well, there is a meister-ing team.
<bddebian> bdmurray: I'm trying to find someone to explain to me when to leave a bug as new and when to confirm when it's not a "bug" per-se.  Like upgrade requests and wishlist items.
<bdmurray> bddebian: If the wishlist item does not in fact exist the application then it could be confirmed.  If we really are out of date on an application then it could be confirmed too.  Does that help?
<bdmurray> s/exist/exist in/
<bdmurray> bddebian: So in those cases the confirmation becomes a sanity check.
<bddebian> That was my thought too but I see a shitload of 'New' bugs out there with lots of comments on them and it makes little sense to me.
<bddebian> 'New' to me means no one has looked at it at all but I'm just a moron :-)
<bdmurray> Indeed, I think part of that has to do with the layout of a bug report.  If you scroll through and read the report you will be at the bottom where it says add a comment, not confirm.
<bddebian> Aye
<ubotu> New bug: #144474 in dcraw (main) "Developed DNG contains extra pixels on one side" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144474
<bddebian> bdmurray: I guess my only fear is, if i start marking lots of bugs as confirmed, will they get ignored? :-)
<bdmurray> bddebian: I wound not think so.  If anything Confirmed bugs should be looked at before New ones.
<bddebian> Well we have years old "new" bugs ;-P
<norsetto> bddebian: we have year old old farts too
<ubotu> New bug: #144476 in kmediafactory (multiverse) "DVB import script does not work well with space in file names" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144476
<bddebian> norsetto: ewwww :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #144477 in gnome-games (main) "gnometretis" [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144477
<ubotu> New bug: #144478 in ubuntu "Elements with position:fixed don't scroll properly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144478
<ubotu> New bug: #144479 in firefox (main) "Elements with position:fixed don't scroll properly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144479
<ubotu> New bug: #144480 in acpi-support (main) "acpi-support for Acer Travelmate C200" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144480
<ubotu> New bug: #144481 in ubuntu "Can't mount hfs CD-ROM" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144481
<ubotu> New bug: #144482 in network-manager (main) "Network Manager identifies wireless PCMCIA as eth1 and wifi0 - can't connect" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144482
<ubotu> New bug: #144484 in ekiga (main) "ekiga aborts due to missing symbol in libopal-2.2.0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144484
<ubotu> New bug: #144483 in pidgin (main) "Don't accept password with 17 characters" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144483
<ubotu> New bug: #144486 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "xen vif creation fails with more than 14/15 guests on PAE" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144486
<ubotu> New bug: #144487 in acpi (main) "No keyboard after FAST suspend-resume cycle" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144487
<ubotu> New bug: #144490 in python-kde3 (main) "autopkgtest gutsy python-kde3: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144490
<ubotu> New bug: #144491 in multipath-tools (main) "autopkgtest gutsy multipath-tools amd64: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144491
<ubotu> New bug: #144492 in libmx4j-java (main) "autopkgtest gutsy libmx4j-java: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144492
<ubotu> New bug: #144493 in screem (main) "autopkgtest gutsy screem: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144493
<ubotu> New bug: #144494 in evolution-sharp (main) "autopkgtest gutsy evolution-sharp: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144494
<ubotu> New bug: #144495 in libgd-graph-perl (main) "autopkgtest gutsy libgd-graph-perl: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144495
<ubotu> New bug: #144496 in ekiga (main) "autopkgtest gutsy ekiga: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144496
<ubotu> New bug: #144497 in console-setup (main) "autopkgtest gutsy console-setup: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144497
<ubotu> New bug: #144498 in gnome-user-docs (main) "autopkgtest gutsy gnome-user-docs: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144498
<ubotu> New bug: #144499 in libxerces2-java (main) "autopkgtest gutsy libxerces2-java: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144499
<ubotu> New bug: #144500 in ltsp (main) "autopkgtest gutsy ltsp-client-core amd64: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144500
<ubotu> New bug: #144488 in wammu (universe) "gutsy wammu dependency problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144488
<ubotu> New bug: #144489 in firefox-themes-ubuntu (main) "autopkgtest gutsy firefox-themes-ubuntu: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144489
<ubotu> New bug: #144501 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "iwl3945.ko missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144501
<ubotu> New bug: #144502 in firefox (main) "gnome panel crash doesn't restore notification icons" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144502
<ubotu> New bug: #144503 in kdebluetooth (main) "KDE bluetooth obex server not run anymore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144503
<ubotu> New bug: #144505 in gedit (main) "[gutsy]  very unhelpful linewrapping" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144505
<ubotu> New bug: #144506 in abiword (main) "abiword redraw problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144506
<ubotu> New bug: #144507 in ubuntu "apport not functioning?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144507
<ubotu> New bug: #144508 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Edit udev's hotplug script error ?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144508
<ubotu> New bug: #144510 in trashapplet (main) "trashapplet does not show deleted files on NFS volumes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144510
<ubotu> New bug: #144511 in ubuntu "default korean mirror has been dead for one month" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144511
<ubotu> New bug: #144512 in ltsp (main) "autopkgtest gutsy ltsp-client-core amd64: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144512
<ubotu> New bug: #144515 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144515
<ubotu> New bug: #144516 in update-manager (main) "x86_64 kernel image updates offered on x86 (i386)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144516
<ubotu> New bug: #144517 in ubuntu "amd 3800+ frequency scaling" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144517
<ubotu> New bug: #144518 in totem (main) "color applet wrong during movie" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144518
<ubotu> New bug: #144520 in network-manager (main) "Wireless network keeps reconnecting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144520
<ubotu> New bug: #144521 in texlive-extra (main) "tabvar.sty requires varwidth.sty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144521
<ubotu> New bug: #144523 in evolution (main) ""Magic space bar" does not work in Evolution 2.12?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144523
<ubotu> New bug: #144524 in installation-guide (main) "Suggested partitions inappropriate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144524
<ubotu> New bug: #144525 in ubuntu "[bulletproofx]  nvidia falls to nv and wrong resolution/refresh rate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144525
<ubotu> New bug: #144526 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice Calc crashes on start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144526
<ubotu> New bug: #144529 in ubuntu "card reader doesn't detect 2gb micro sd card (sandisk)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144529
<ubotu> New bug: #144530 in apparmor (main) "avahi-daemon logs lots of denied messages to syslog" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144530
<ubotu> New bug: #144531 in knetworkmanager (main) "Knetworkmanager refuses to connect to wireless network" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144531
<ubotu> New bug: #144528 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "Add support Samsung 244T and pb with extended dual screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144528
<ubotu> New bug: #144533 in acpi (main) "Second core in  AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4800+ not recognized nor will pc power off when acpi enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144533
<ubotu> New bug: #144534 in openoffice.org (main) "set up page size and orientation not viewed on screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144534
<ubotu> New bug: #144539 in ubuntu "devscripts: should depend on liburi-perl" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144539
<ubotu> New bug: #144543 in nautilus (main) "no Close gadget on windows" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144543
<ubotu> New bug: #144544 in bluez-utils (main) "Wrong /var/lib/bluetooth/<BD address>/config prevents setting correct hci class" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144544
<ubotu> New bug: #144545 in elisa (universe) "crash at quit" [Low,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144545
<ubotu> New bug: #144547 in gnome-panel (main) "the gnome clock applet should offer more information about calendar events" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144547
<ubotu> New bug: #144548 in apt-build (universe) "apt-build'ed packages versioning error/bug" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144548
<ubotu> New bug: #144550 in firefox (main) "character encoding" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144550
<ubotu> New bug: #144551 in ubuntu "Upgrade to 2.6.22.12 - NVidia driver does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144551
<ubotu> New bug: #144553 in gnome-panel (main) "Desktopswitcher doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144553
<ubotu> New bug: #144554 in gnome-panel (main) "calendar applet: wrong colors" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144554
<ubotu> New bug: #144555 in gnome-panel (main) "calendar applet: selecting events" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144555
<ubotu> New bug: #144556 in evolution (main) "Closing plugin configuration dialog opens attachment plugin dialog" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144556
<ubotu> New bug: #144558 in xorg-server (main) "Mouse pointers corrupted" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144558
<ubotu> New bug: #141378 in kdebase (main) "[Security]  KDM Password-less login vulnerability" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141378
<ubotu> New bug: #144560 in mozilla-firefox (main) "doesn't prompt for certificate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144560
<ubotu> New bug: #144561 in ubuntu "non ubuntu partition deleted causes boot failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144561
<ubotu> New bug: #144564 in apt (main) "apt-get crashed with SIGSEGV in _strstrip()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144564
<ubotu> New bug: #144562 in ubuntu "External Harddrive doesn't automount in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144562
<ubotu> New bug: #144565 in ktorrent (main) "Ktorrent is inaccessible when started" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144565
<ubotu> New bug: #144567 in ubuntu "Gnome fails to start, neverending crash loop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144567
<ubotu> New bug: #144566 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  nvidia driver, wrong resolution, wide LCD screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144566
<ubotu> New bug: #144568 in ktoon (universe) "ktoon not start (core dumped)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144568
<ubotu> New bug: #144571 in network-manager (main) "Suspend and Hibernate kills network manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144571
<ubotu> New bug: #144572 in udev (main) "No /dev/bus/usb" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144572
<ubotu> New bug: #144579 in nautilus-sendto (main) "gutsy, send to bluetooth not enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144579
<ubotu> New bug: #144580 in lshw (main) "lshw-gtk pulls ubuntu-standard as dependency" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144580
<ubotu> New bug: #144584 in evolution-exchange (main) "Evolution Crashed on Startup" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144584
<ubotu> New bug: #144585 in libgphoto2 (main) "limit of 1024 files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144585
<ubotu> New bug: #144589 in kdebase (main) "[gutsy]  kicker does not start at login" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144589
<ubotu> New bug: #144593 in kopete (main) "Problems with (8) emoticon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144593
<ubotu> New bug: #144594 in debian-installer (main) "Alternative install gets nvidia resolution wrong" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144594
<ubotu> New bug: #144595 in ubuntu "lvm device mapper devs are symlinks to themselves" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144595
<ubotu> New bug: #144596 in debian-installer (main) "alternative install does not enable network" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144596
<ubotu> New bug: #144597 in gnome-panel (main) "panels show only in 1 workspace" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144597
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-09-25
<ubotu> New bug: #144599 in quodlibet (universe) "QuodLibet crashes when exporting to iPod" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144599
<ubotu> New bug: #144601 in gnome-terminal (main) "package gnome-terminal 2.18.2-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144601
<ubotu> New bug: #144606 in bluez-utils (main) "package bluez-utils 3.19-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144606
<ubotu> New bug: #144604 in ubuntu "rtl-8029: 'ifconfig eth0' = Device not found" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144604
<ubotu> New bug: #144608 in bash (main) "source .bash_localrc (or similar) by default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144608
<ubotu> New bug: #144618 in firefox (main) "evolution has stalled on a particular e-mail" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144618
<ubotu> New bug: #144600 in xchat (universe) "xchat logging cannot be disabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144600
<ubotu> New bug: #144621 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "iwl4965 drops out from time to time" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144621
<ubotu> New bug: #144622 in linux-meta (main) "kernel update makes keyboard unusable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144622
<ubotu> New bug: #144623 in kubuntu-meta (main) "Can't send a file from cell phone to PC" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144623
<ubotu> New bug: #144624 in vnc (main) "AltGr does not work in xvncviewer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144624
<terlmann> Bug that appears when you install feisty : run the network shares command while running synaptic in download mode ( already getting some packages for something else. Network shares will request you install smb  stuff ,tell it no. close the network shares dialog. this immediately crashes synaptic.
<ubotu> New bug: #144626 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "External projector is blank with i945" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144626
<ubotu> New bug: #144583 in update-manager (main) "update-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144583
<Z> hi..
<ubotu> New bug: #144628 in gnome-media (main) "gstreamer-properties: testing input fails with "Failed to construct test pipeline for ..."" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144628
<ubotu> New bug: #144630 in nvidia-xconfig (universe) "nvidia-glx-config cannot load driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144630
<ubotu> New bug: #144632 in bash (main) "add color grep in default .bashrc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144632
<ubotu> New bug: #144631 in xen-3.1 (main) "xen guest hangs after mounting filesystem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144631
<ubotu> New bug: #144638 in ubuntu "ssh -X and run gnome apps then exit problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144638
<ubotu> New bug: #144641 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk should generate an randr 1.2 configuration where possible" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144641
<ubotu> New bug: #144640 in ubuntu "middle mouse button will not scroll" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144640
<ubotu> New bug: #144647 in ktorrent "KTorrent can only add new tabs of one type" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144647
<ubotu> New bug: #144653 in ubuntu "scim could not be called out with ctrl+space after Sep. 20 update." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144653
<ubotu> New bug: #144654 in amule (universe) "wxFatalSignalHandler in /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0[0xb75b75d6] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144654
<ubotu> New bug: #144655 in wine (universe) "WoW freezes under wine" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144655
<ubotu> New bug: #144657 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "cannot update kernel in gutsy - linux-image-2.6.22-12-generic.postinst script results in an invalid call to mkinitramfs by specifying -c option" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144657
<ubotu> New bug: #144658 in moto4lin (universe) "Preference settings fail to change" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144658
<ubotu> New bug: #144662 in gaim (main) "Right-to-Left text in Display Name Problems" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144662
<ubotu> New bug: #144663 in gnome-screensaver (main) "OpenGL Screensavers Crash " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144663
<ubotu> New bug: #144509 in mythbuntu-control-centre "mythbuntu-control-centre doesn't start with AMD64BIT Motherboard on X86 it works" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144509
<ubotu> New bug: #144673 in clutter (universe) "Clutter libraries need update to v0.4 (from 0.2)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144673
<ubotu> New bug: #144676 in postgresql-8.2 (main) "package postgresql 8.2.5-1 failed to install/upgrade: problm se zvislostmi - nechvm nezkonfigurovan" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144676
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #144679 in postfix (main) "postconf truncates main.cf" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144679
<kagou> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #144683 in gallery2 (universe) "gallery2 db dep should allow postgres-8.2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144683
<ubotu> New bug: #144684 in update-manager (main) "[Feisty, Update Manager]  Cannot upgrade the DEB program package 'dpkg-dev'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144684
<ubotu> New bug: #144685 in udev (main) "udev fails to install in a vserver due to /lib/udev/devices/ppp - operation not permitted" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144685
<ubotu> New bug: #144689 in soundconverter (universe) "soundconverter crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144689
<ubotu> New bug: #144688 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Update freezes causing system wide failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144688
<ubotu> New bug: #144691 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice.org-common wrong depends for ppc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144691
<ubotu> New bug: #144692 in ubuntu "Panel moves to center of screen when not expanded" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144692
<ubotu> New bug: #144695 in wireless-tools (main) "Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless : no more connection" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144695
<dholbach> thekorn
<dholbach> oops
<ubotu> New bug: #144699 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "[gutsy]  nvidia driver not loaded by default after upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144699
<ubotu> New bug: #144700 in ubuntu "update manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144700
<ubotu> New bug: #144703 in compiz (main) "compiz leaves shadow outlines behind menu / tooltip objects" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144703
<ubotu> New bug: #144704 in gst-plugins-good0.10 (main) "qtdemux should know about HDV1080i50 mov files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144704
<ubotu> New bug: #144705 in kaffeine (main) "Kaffeine crashes on DVB radio" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144705
<ubotu> New bug: #144707 in f-spot (main) "[gutsy]  f-spot build doesn't generate the .pot file" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144707
<ubotu> New bug: #144710 in ubuntu "Possible Upgrade Problem Encounters Feisty->Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144710
<ubotu> New bug: #144711 in xen-3.1 (main) "network-bridge script get wrong vifnum" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144711
<ubotu> New bug: #144712 in pam (main) "package libpam-runtime 0.99.7.1-4ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144712
<ubotu> New bug: #144713 in expat (main) "package libexpat1 1.95.8-4ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144713
<gorski> i cannot remove items from my System>Preferences>Main Menu?
<gorski> i cannot remove items from my System>Preferences>Main Menu!
<ubotu> New bug: #144722 in kdesudo (main) "kdesu leads to no permission for X" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144722
<ubotu> New bug: #144724 in alacarte (main) "Cannot uncheck items from System>Preferences>Main Menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144724
<ubotu> New bug: #144725 in compiz (main) "Can't send window to back using compiz window border edge" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144725
<ubotu> New bug: #144727 in compiz (main) "Compiz script doesn't have an /etc/default file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144727
<ubotu> New bug: #144728 in ubuntu "libpython2.5.so doesnt exist" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144728
<gorski> Running Fiesty. I am unable to check/uncheck items in System>Preferences>Main Menu. Help?
<ubotu> New bug: #144729 in ubuntu "libpython2.5.so doesnt exist" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144729
<ubotu> New bug: #144726 in xresprobe (main) "weird display during gutsy installation just after xresprobe" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144726
<ubotu> New bug: #144730 in isdnutils (main) "CAPI/ISDN driver does not work in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144730
<ubotu> New bug: #144731 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "GDM freeze when I open the "log out" applet" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144731
<ubotu> New bug: #144732 in compiz (main) "cannot resume from suspend with nvdia-glx-new and compiz" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144732
<ubotu> New bug: #144734 in mono (main) "mcs optimises falsly code out in "if ( ... &&false)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144734
<ubotu> New bug: #144735 in devmapper (main) "After today's update to devmapper, system does not boot successfully" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144735
<ubotu> New bug: #144739 in ubuntu "Current session breakes when starting F-Spot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144739
<ubotu> New bug: #144740 in postgresql (universe) "Able to trigger backend segmentation faults via tsearch2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144740
<ubotu> New bug: #144741 in ubiquity (main) "Untranslated strings in manual partitioning window" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144741
<ubotu> New bug: #144745 in cheese (universe) "Webcam detected, but not working with Cheese" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144745
<ubotu> New bug: #144747 in gnome-panel (main) "Espaces de travail - PB" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144747
<ubotu> New bug: #144750 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "gutsy: nvidia-new -- nvidia-settings no longer works" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144750
<ubotu> New bug: #144751 in bluez-gnome (main) "missing an obex way to send/receive files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144751
<ubotu> New bug: #144752 in evolution (main) "Evolution keeps crashing on startup because it keeps trying to display the last selected mail" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144752
<ubotu> New bug: #144754 in pidgin (main) "[gutsy]  pidgin does not go automatically offline when network is down" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144754
<ubotu> New bug: #144755 in ubuntu "no glx/dri with opensource radeon drivers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144755
<ubotu> New bug: #144687 in evolution "evolution crashes after trying to add a location for a webcal" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144687
<ubotu> New bug: #144756 in kdenetwork (main) "proxy settings don't affect" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144756
<ubotu> New bug: #144758 in ubuntu "xserver-xgl makes gnome-panels stretch on dual monitors" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144758
<ubotu> New bug: #144759 in gnome-screensaver (main) "message left in screensaver is lost" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144759
<ubotu> New bug: #144763 in ubuntu "Firefox crashed and GNOME stopped " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144763
<ubotu> New bug: #144764 in libranlip (universe) "bashisms in debian/rules" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144764
<ubotu> New bug: #144765 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Xgl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144765
<ubotu> New bug: #144304 in gnome-mplayer (multiverse) "gnome-mplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144304
<ubotu> New bug: #144766 in nautilus (main) "nautilus pie-chart isn't seen inside a folder." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144766
<ubotu> New bug: #144767 in apport (main) "tries to use https post with proxy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144767
<Pici> hile (($key, $value) = each(%coins)){ print $key.", ".$value."<br />";
<Pici> er, ignore that.
<ubotu> New bug: #144769 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "crash when setting up external display" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144769
<ubotu> New bug: #144770 in pidgin-otr (universe) "Pidgin-OTR is not localized - sync with version 3.1 ?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144770
<ubotu> New bug: #144771 in openoffice.org (main) "package ttf-opensymbol 1:2.3.0~rc1-1ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144771
<ubotu> New bug: #144772 in ubuntu "system freezes on quit" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144772
<unggnu> hi all
<unggnu> is it possible that there is no aport dump if gdm crashes?
<ubotu> New bug: #144776 in rpy (universe) "python-rpy error: no module name _rpy2051 at gutsy, ver of Sep. 25th." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144776
<ubotu> New bug: #144775 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice 2.3 word processor crashes when splitting or merging cells in a table that is split across two pages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144775
<ubotu> New bug: #144778 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144778
<ubotu> New bug: #144777 in xorg (main) "xinerama xserver crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144777
<ubotu> New bug: #144782 in apport (main) "Upload dialogue violates HIG" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144782
<ubotu> New bug: #144786 in libpam-usb (universe) "libpam-usb pmount missing command" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144786
<ubotu> New bug: #144790 in casper (main) "hibernate and suspend are not disabled on gutsy liveCD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144790
<ubotu> New bug: #144793 in partman-auto-loop (main) "Use dd with bs=4k when creating disk images" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144793
<ubotu> New bug: #144795 in ubuntu-docs (main) ""Introduction" to "If you've been using Windows" isn't important enough to be its own page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144795
<ubotu> New bug: #144796 in ubuntu-docs (main) ""Glossary of Windows terms" link doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144796
<ubotu> New bug: #144798 in casper (main) "Merge lupin functionality + add external hooks" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144798
<ubotu> New bug: #144799 in ubuntu-docs (main) "Warning/notification sections are garishly red" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144799
<ubotu> New bug: #144800 in casper (main) "gutsy installer finds older gutsy media on hdd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144800
<ubotu> New bug: #144801 in virtualbox-ose (universe) "VirtualBox kernel driver not installed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144801
<ubotu> New bug: #144802 in gnome-terminal (main) "random image pixmaps in background" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144802
<ubotu> New bug: #144806 in ubuntu "Handbrake not in repository" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144806
<ubotu> New bug: #144807 in libxml2 (main) "UVFe: please sync libxml2 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144807
<ubotu> New bug: #144809 in grub (main) "grub menu multiple root on same disk" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144809
<ubotu> New bug: #144808 in libxslt (main) "UVFe: please sync libxslt from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144808
<ubotu> New bug: #144810 in gedit (main) "gedit - button to become root (feature request)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144810
<ubotu> New bug: #144811 in ubuntu-docs (main) "All subheadings begin with ". " (a period and a space)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144811
<ubotu> New bug: #144813 in ubuntu "ubuntu doesn't see every file on ntfs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144813
<ubotu> New bug: #144818 in strigi (main) "strigi-daemon overloads CPU" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144818
<ubotu> New bug: #144815 in kde-systemsettings (main) "[Gutsy]  Unable to load module "User Management"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144815
<ubotu> New bug: #144472 in gnome-panel (main) "3d desktop dont rotate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144472
<ubotu> New bug: #144746 in ubuntu "DVD/DVD-RW BUG" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144746
<ubotu> New bug: #144821 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashes upon login. " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144821
<ubotu> New bug: #144826 in human-icon-theme (main) "Regression: Human icon set includes out of place GNOME icons" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144826
<ubotu> New bug: #144830 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome-power-manager doesn't recognize battery removed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144830
<ubotu> New bug: #144832 in kreetingkard (universe) "Wish: upgrade Kreetingkard to current 0.7.1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144832
<ubotu> New bug: #144833 in python2.5 (main) "error importing email.mime.text" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144833
<ubotu> New bug: #144834 in network-manager-applet (main) "[gutsy]  nm-applet is showing no network connection" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144834
<ubotu> New bug: #144836 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "package libnautilus-burn4 2.20.0-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess dpkg-split killed by signal (Segmentation fault)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144836
* ogra shudders about "kreetingkard"
<ogra> thats realy overkill in abusing the K
<ubotu> New bug: #144839 in adept (main) "adept crash - new kernel upgrade - 25Sep07" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144839
<ubotu> New bug: #144840 in gnome-screensaver (main) ""by" field on note" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144840
<ubotu> New bug: #144841 in ubuntu "interface names get shifted with mac address change" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144841
<ubotu> New bug: #144842 in gnome-main-menu (universe) "g-m-m does not respect nautilus settings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144842
<ubotu> New bug: #144844 in empathy (universe) "empathy crashes with Gtk-Error **: Byte index 23 is off the end of the line" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144844
<ubotu> New bug: #144845 in casper "Need scripting for automatic ubiquity: pre commands" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144845
<ubotu> New bug: #144846 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Crashed when trying to install/download Nvidia drivers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144846
<ubotu> New bug: #144850 in gnome-terminal (main) "[gutsy]  NCurses not working anymore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144850
<ubotu> New bug: #144851 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome-power-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144851
<ubotu> New bug: #144852 in casper "Need scripting for automatic ubiquity: post commands" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144852
<ubotu> New bug: #144854 in casper "need preseed love for reboot dialog in automatic ubiquity" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144854
<ubotu> New bug: #144855 in gnome-control-center (main) "Please add gnome-system-monitor to gnome-keybinding-properties" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144855
<ubotu> New bug: #144856 in ubuntu "gnumeric save dialog keyboard accelerators" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144856
<ubotu> New bug: #144857 in ubiquity (main) "Partman freeze" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144857
<ubotu> New bug: #144858 in compiz (main) "Can't select cells in OpenOffice with Chart Wizard if Compiz is enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144858
<ubotu> New bug: #144859 in gedit (main) "Color schemes can't be disabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144859
<ubotu> New bug: #144860 in koffice2 (universe) "FTBFS on Feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144860
<ubotu> New bug: #144861 in ubuntu "trash file properties do not reflect all files in folders" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144861
<ubotu> New bug: #144643 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-appearance-properties crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 144128)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144643
<ubotu> New bug: #144866 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "javaws executable is not in the PATH" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144866
<ubotu> New bug: #144867 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "[gutsy]  Total hang on using rt2x00" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144867
<ubotu> New bug: #144825 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144825
<ubotu> New bug: #144868 in debian-installer (main) "RAID installation only puts GRUB on one MBR" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144868
<ubotu> New bug: #144869 in irssi-scripts (universe) "Please sync irssi-scripts (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144869
<ubotu> New bug: #144686 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-appearance-properties crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 144128)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144686
<ubotu> New bug: #141631 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-appearance-properties crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 144128)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141631
<ubotu> New bug: #144870 in scponly (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync scponly (4.6-1.1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144870
<ubotu> New bug: #144871 in ubuntu "treeviewx missing a library" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144871
<ubotu> New bug: #144872 in rhythmbox (main) "queue problem, ald songs keeps popping up" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144872
<ubotu> New bug: #144753 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-appearance-properties crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 144128)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144753
<ubotu> New bug: #144785 in compiz (main) "I CAN SEE THE MOUSE! compiz.real (Black screen after idle) crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144785
<ubotu> New bug: #136307 in kdebluetooth (main) "kblueplugd crashed with NameError in <module>()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136307
<ubotu> New bug: #139154 in kdebluetooth (main) "kblueplugd crashed with DBusException in __new__()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139154
<ubotu> New bug: #144880 in ubuntu "several panel applets crash after gdmsetup modifies login window theme (trash applet, mixer applet, deskbar applet)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144880
<ubotu> New bug: #143983 in kdebluetooth (main) "kblueplugd crashed with DBusException in __new__() (dup-of: 139154)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/143983
<ubotu> New bug: #144883 in elinks (main) "[Merge]  elinks 0.11.1-1.5ubuntu1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144883
<ubotu> New bug: #137127 in kdebluetooth (main) "kblueplugd crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 135893)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137127
<ubotu> New bug: #137199 in kdebluetooth (main) "kblueplugd crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 135893)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137199
<ubotu> New bug: #137266 in ubuntu "bluetooth server crashes after kde start (dup-of: 135893)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137266
<ubotu> New bug: #138416 in kdebluetooth (main) "kblueplugd crashed with NameError in <module>() (dup-of: 136307)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138416
<ubotu> New bug: #138945 in kdebluetooth (main) "kblueplugd crashed with NameError in <module>() (dup-of: 136307)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138945
<ubotu> New bug: #139019 in kdebluetooth (main) "kblueplugd crashed with NameError in <module>() (dup-of: 136307)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139019
<ubotu> New bug: #139289 in kdebluetooth (main) "kblueplugd crashed with NameError in <module>() (dup-of: 136307)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139289
<ubotu> New bug: #139322 in kdebluetooth (main) "kblueplugd crashed with NameError in <module>() (dup-of: 136307)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139322
<ubotu> New bug: #139798 in kdebluetooth (main) "kblueplugd crashed with NameError in <module>() (dup-of: 136307)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139798
<ubotu> New bug: #139834 in kdebluetooth (main) "kblueplugd crashed with NameError in <module>() (dup-of: 136307)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139834
<ubotu> New bug: #140840 in ubuntu "kblueplugd crashed with NameError in <module>() (dup-of: 136307)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140840
<ubotu> New bug: #141185 in kdebluetooth (main) "kblueplugd crashed with NameError in <module>() (dup-of: 136307)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141185
<ubotu> New bug: #144635 in ubuntu "kblueplugd crashed with DBusException in __new__() (dup-of: 139154)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144635
<zul> holy crap
<ubotu> New bug: #144882 in network-manager (main) "ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH] : Operation not supported" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144882
<ubotu> New bug: #136525 in kdebluetooth (main) "kdeblueplugd crushs direct after starting KDE (dup-of: 135893)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136525
<ubotu> New bug: #136790 in kdebluetooth (main) "kblueplugd crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 135893)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136790
<ubotu> New bug: #136866 in kdebluetooth (main) "kblueplugd crashed with NameError in <module>() (dup-of: 136307)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136866
<ubotu> New bug: #137028 in kdebluetooth (main) "kblueplugd crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 135893)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137028
<ubotu> New bug: #137047 in kdebluetooth (main) "kblueplugd crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 135893)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137047
<pedro_> ouch
<ubotu> New bug: #136219 in ubuntu "kblueplugd crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 135893)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136219
<ubotu> New bug: #136314 in kdebluetooth (main) "kblueplugd crashed with NameError in <module>() (dup-of: 136307)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136314
<ubotu> New bug: #136352 in kdebluetooth (main) "kblueplugd crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 135893)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136352
<ubotu> New bug: #137576 in kdebluetooth (main) "kblueplugd crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 135893)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137576
<ubotu> New bug: #137647 in kdebluetooth (main) "kblueplugd crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 135893)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137647
<ubotu> New bug: #144884 in tilda (universe) "tilda does not work the 3rd time it gets displayed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144884
<ubotu> New bug: #137355 in kdebluetooth (main) "kblueplugd crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 135893)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137355
<ubotu> New bug: #144887 in pykdeextensions (main) "libpythonize0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144887
<ubotu> New bug: #144349 in smart (universe) "smart crashed with RuntimeError in delete()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144349
<ubotu> New bug: #144888 in usplash (main) "usplash: can't get console font: No space left on device" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144888
<ogra> bdmurray, i'm not sure suspend/resume will work at all on the liveCD, beyond that we'll need to make sure that screen locking is disabled since we default to automatic locking after resume
<ubotu> New bug: #144889 in fast-user-switch-applet (main) "fusa show a big white screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144889
<ogra> heh, reading that bug, i wonder how fusa looks like in a 300 user ldap setup :)
<bdmurray> ogra: suspend has worked in the past with the Live CD
<ogra> well, we never had enabled it by default ...
<ogra> so it had no widespread testing yet
<ogra> lets better switch it on directly after hardy opens and see what kind of feedback we get
<bdmurray> It is a convenient way to ask people to test suspend w/o updating to the development release.  I had been doing that with Feisty suspend bugs.
<ogra> did we enable suspend during development of feisty ?
<ubotu> New bug: #144890 in jde (multiverse) "error in /etc/emacs/site-start.d/50jde.el" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144890
* ogra wasnt aware 
<ogra> i thought that casper script is like that since edgy already
<bdmurray> I'd have to double check about Feisty.
<ogra> well, you can set the key easily with gconf-editor to switch it on again
<ogra> or with gconftool
<ogra> i know we always had it off for released versions, i agree that it might make sense to have it on but we should really have widespread testing imho
<ubotu> New bug: #144892 in jde (multiverse) "jde 2.3.5.1-2 fails to install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144892
<ubotu> New bug: #144896 in ubuntu-meta (main) "package ubuntu-desktop 1.72 failed to install/upgrade: Abh?ngigkeitsprobleme - lasse es unkonfiguriert" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144896
<ubotu> New bug: #144899 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "[gutsy]  problem with nvidia-glx" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144899
<ubotu> New bug: #144901 in kdenetwork (main) "kget crashes on pressing "Pause" " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144901
<ubotu> New bug: #144904 in openoffice.org (main) "ftbfs on many archs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144904
<bdmurray> ogra: I think there is an extraneous space in edubuntu-artwork
<bdmurray> see art/homepage/index.html "Welcome to Edubuntu 7.10 !"
<ogra>  where ? you mean behing the .10 ?
<ogra> *behind
<bdmurray> Yes, before the "!"
<ubotu> New bug: #144906 in bughelper (universe) "bugnumbers memory hungry?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144906
<ubotu> New bug: #144907 in compizconfig-settings-manager (universe) "Configuring action in ccsm for screen edges doesnt work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144907
<ogra> ah, k
<ogra> looks ok to my german eyes :) i'll fix it for the nextupload
<ubotu> New bug: #144908 in mlmmj (universe) "Sync mlmmj 1.2.14-2 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144908
<ubotu> New bug: #144909 in synaptic (main) "openoffice.org-common corrupted archive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144909
<ubotu> New bug: #144912 in ubuntu "no sound with realtek ID 262 in kernel 22-12 but in kernel 22-10 has sound" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144912
<ubotu> New bug: #144914 in compiz (main) "putting glxgears below another window when running compiz looks funny" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144914
<ubotu> New bug: #144913 in gnome-control-center (main) "defaults to 'normal effects' even when the driver does not support compositing" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144913
<ubotu> New bug: #144915 in rpart (universe) "package r-cran-rpart 3.1.36-1 failed to install/upgrade: probl?mes de d?pendances - laiss? non configur?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144915
<ubotu> New bug: #144916 in ubuntu "hilbernation crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144916
<ubotu> New bug: #144918 in edubuntu-artwork (main) "Firefox startpage title has an extraneous space" [Low,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144918
<ubotu> New bug: #144919 in ubuntu "pendrive becomes read-only after two mounts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144919
<ubotu> New bug: #144920 in update-manager (main) "Getting upgrade pre-requists failed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144920
<ubotu> New bug: #144921 in ubuntu "Standby crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144921
<ubotu> New bug: #144917 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "xrandr -o 1 causes hard crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144917
<ubotu> New bug: #144924 in kdegraphics (main) "KPDF Print Error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144924
<ubotu> New bug: #144930 in update-manager (main) "update-manager'E:The package vmwareworkstation needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144930
<ubotu> New bug: #144931 in casper (main) "gnome-keyring-manager pops up after connecting to wireless network" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144931
<ubotu> New bug: #141386 in gnome-system-tools (main) "users and groups no longer works" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141386
<ubotu> New bug: #144933 in pdns (universe) "REGRESSION: axfr fails when SOA does not contain serial" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144933
<ubotu> New bug: #144241 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in glGetString()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144241
<ubotu> New bug: #144937 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144937
<ubotu> New bug: #144941 in ubuntu "Gutsy CD Live 20070925.2 password?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144941
<ubotu> New bug: #144940 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  CellWriter" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144940
<ubotu> New bug: #144721 in totem (main) "totem crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144721
<ubotu> New bug: #144742 in eog (main) "eog crashed with SIGSEGV in gnome_vfs_mime_get_description() (dup-of: 140729)" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144742
<ubotu> New bug: #144944 in pdns (universe) "SPF records: broken syntax" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144944
<smallfoot-> What is Ubuntu doing to prevent the problem of license profileration?
<ubotu> New bug: #144668 in totem (main) "totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144668
<ubotu> New bug: #144716 in gnome-screensaver (main) "on boot gnome screensaver crashed, even though not active" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144716
<ubotu> New bug: #144945 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "kernel Oops in unionfs with l-u-m version 2.6.22-12.32 using Edubuntu amd64 daily 200709025" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144945
<ubotu> New bug: #144946 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in rss_config_control_new()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144946
<ubotu> New bug: #144948 in ubuntu "nm-applet Problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144948
<ubotu> New bug: #144538 in alacarte (main) "menu editor dont start. " [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144538
<ubotu> New bug: #144951 in compiz (main) "logoff screen takes ages after clicking on the logoff button" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144951
<ubotu> New bug: #144952 in gnome-panel (main) "[gutsy]  some human-icons in gnome-panel look very blurry" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144952
<ubotu> New bug: #144954 in pdns (universe) "sshfp records do not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144954
<RainCT> seb128: ping
<seb128> RainCT: hi
<RainCT> seb128: hi. sorry if I bother you, but bug #144855 has nothing to do with bug #11160
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144855 in gnome-control-center "Please add gnome-system-monitor to gnome-keybinding-properties (dup-of: 11160)" [Wishlist,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144855
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 11160 in gnome-control-center "gnome-settings-daemon dies when C-A-DEL used as a shortcut to logout" [Wishlist,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/11160
<seb128> RainCT: "This would for example provide an easy way to assign it to 'Ctrl+Alt+Del' for users coming from that-system-we-won't-name :P."
<seb128> RainCT: I would not call that "nothing to do"
<RainCT> yes, but that's just as an example
<RainCT> it could be ctrl + alt + m, or whatever else the user wants.
<seb128> we are not going to start adding random applications there
<RainCT> the request is just about adding gnome-system-monitor to the keyboard combinations dialog, like the gnome-terminal
<seb128> and next guy will want a game or a photo editor, etc
<seb128> no
<RainCT> well, then you can set it as won't fix or invalid, but it isn't a dupe of that other bug..
<seb128> RainCT: it looked like an another request to bind gnome-system-monitor to ctrl-akt-del
<seb128> alt
<seb128> RainCT: I'll wontfix it if that makes you happier ;)
<seb128> RainCT: or rather dup it of bug #18252
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 18252 in control-center "Allow to set arbitrary shortcuts with gnome-keybindings-properties" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/18252
<RainCT> yeh, that would be a more appropiate one
<seb128> good
<seb128> I'll mark it duplicate of this one ;)
<seb128> RainCT: sorry for the mistake
<RainCT> np
<ubotu> New bug: #144957 in human-icon-theme (main) "KDE Human and Tangerine icons not complete" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144957
<ubotu> New bug: #144968 in ubuntu "clearlooks produce solid black tooltips" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144968
<ubotu> New bug: #144969 in gtk2-engines-qtcurve (universe) "GTK version of qtcurve does not use KDE's icons" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144969
<ubotu> New bug: #144970 in kdesudo (main) "Kdesudo does not work with libpam-poldi" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144970
<ubotu> New bug: #144971 in cowdancer (universe) "please sync cowdancer (0.41) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144971
<ubotu> New bug: #144972 in svn-load (universe) "package svn-load None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/svn-load.list]  failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/svn-load', which is also in package subversion-helper-scripts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144972
<ubotu> New bug: #144974 in system-config-printer (main) "HPLIP toolbox not working with system-config-printer choosen printer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144974
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-09-26
<ubotu> New bug: #144978 in openoffice.org (main) "general survey" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144978
<ubotu> New bug: #144979 in desktop-effects (main) "initial warning dialogue not HIG compliant" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144979
<ubotu> New bug: #144984 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Gutsy 9/25 Update broke nvidia-glx-new" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144984
<ubotu> New bug: #144985 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk crashed with IndexError in isResolutionSettingsChanged()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144985
<unggnu> Could please someone integrate the patch of https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/42052 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 42052 in gnome-power-manager "Screen not locked on resume from hibernate/suspend" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<unggnu> This should fix the bug.
<ubotu> New bug: #144989 in k3b-i18n (main) "k3b bad translated into Spanish" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144989
<ubotu> New bug: #144995 in update-manager-core (main) "Update from feisty to gutsy requires answer to pam question" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144995
<ubotu> New bug: #144998 in openoffice.org (main) "Firefox crashes when using mozilla openoffice plugin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144998
<ogra> unggnu, thats a duplicate of bug 39448 and according to that the desired behavior
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 39448 in gnome-power-manager "Screen is not locked when it should be" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/39448
<ogra> oh, he's gone
<ubotu> New bug: #145005 in linux-meta (main) "[gutsy]  kernel 2.6.22-12 doesn't boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145005
<ubotu> New bug: #145004 in ubuntulooks (main) "Implement GtkExpander styling (Code, Screenshot)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145004
<ubotu> New bug: #145006 in ekiga (main) "ekiga: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libopal.so.2.2: undefined symbol: _ZN11PSafeObjectC2Ev" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145006
<ubotu> New bug: #145007 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  anki" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145007
<ubotu> New bug: #145010 in compiz (main) "Gnome Panel vanishes s when enabling Compiz plugins" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145010
<ubotu> New bug: #145011 in ubuntu "tablet USB not working - kernel found MG LOGIC DUO PEN TABLET and that's all ..." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145011
<ubotu> New bug: #145012 in ubiquity (main) "kubuntu installer hangs retrieving langpacks when network is down" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145012
<ubotu> New bug: #145014 in ubuntu "USB device is not detected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145014
<ubotu> New bug: #145018 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[regression]  dell XPS M1210 no longer suspends in gusty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145018
<ubotu> New bug: #145019 in bzr-builddeb (universe) "bzr-builddep: README: wrong path to documentation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145019
<ubotu> New bug: #145020 in gnome-control-center (main) "failed visual/desktop effects still change workspace layout " [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145020
<ubotu> New bug: #145023 in update-manager (main) "Should be able to temporarily halt downloads with Distribution Upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145023
<ubotu> New bug: #145026 in kdiff3 (universe) "kdiff3plugin absent of the package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145026
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #145038 in msttcorefonts (multiverse) "package msttcorefonts 2.2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script killed by signal (Interrupt)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145038
<ubotu> New bug: #145040 in ttf-gentium (main) "package ttf-gentium 1.02-2ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocesso pre-removal script morto por sinal (Interromper)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145040
<ubotu> New bug: #145041 in slash (universe) "[Package Removal Request]  slash 2.2.6-8" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145041
<ubotu> New bug: #145047 in baobab (universe) "Disk Usage Analyzer "Open Folder" backs up a directory level" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145047
<ubotu> New bug: #145049 in ttf-mgopen (main) "package ttf-mgopen 1.1-2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocesso pre-removal script morto por sinal (Interromper)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145049
<ubotu> New bug: #145050 in ubuntu "computer freezes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145050
<ubotu> New bug: #145052 in ubuntu "wireless extremly slow in tribe 5 release" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145052
<ubotu> New bug: #145056 in libapache-csacek (universe) "[Package Removal Request]  libapache-csacek 2.1.9-4" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145056
<ubotu> New bug: #145057 in openoffice.org (main) "SCIM dosen't work with OpenOffice.org 2.3 " [Critical,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145057
<ubotu> New bug: #145058 in update-manager (main) "update-manager thinks I still live in Australia" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145058
<ubotu> New bug: #145059 in gnome-control-center (main) "(gnome-appearance-properties:6190): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_radio_button_set_group: assertion `!g_slist_find (group, radio_button)' failed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145059
<ubotu> New bug: #145061 in mono (main) "mono-mcs packages causes hard crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145061
<ubotu> New bug: #145063 in evince (main) "evince is looking for esd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145063
<ubotu> New bug: #145064 in mozplugger (universe) "evince cannot open files when embedded with mozplugger in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145064
<ubotu> New bug: #145065 in libapache-mod-limitipconn (universe) "libapache-mod-limitipconn" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145065
<ubotu> New bug: #145066 in ubuntu "Virtualbox downloads has corrupted package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145066
<ubotu> New bug: #145068 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.04 - cannot boot live CD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145068
<gnomefreak> what is the text to use changelog to close a bug?
<RAOF> LP: #bugnum
<gnomefreak> use the #
<gnomefreak> ?
<RAOF> That's what I do.  I'm not totally sure what patterns are matched, but that one definitely is :)
<Hobbsee> yeah, it's bug: #foo or LP: #foo.
<gnomefreak> ty ill try it :)
<Hobbsee> vi shows it up in a different colour if it's correct
<gnomefreak> that didnt work :(
<gnomefreak> bug 145072
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145072 in iceape "[Gutsy]  The 82_prefs_ubuntu.dpatched fails to apply" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145072
<gnomefreak> whats wrong with that? does it need a separate line?
<RAOF> gnomefreak: Odd.  The changelog text got added, but it hasn't closed the bug.
<ubotu> New bug: #145071 in gnome-themes (main) "Darklooks gnome-panel msg unreadable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145071
<ubotu> New bug: #145072 in iceape (universe) "[Gutsy]  The 82_prefs_ubuntu.dpatched fails to apply" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145072
<RAOF> gnomefreak: You did upload the new package, I presume, not manually add the changelog entries? ):
<gnomefreak> RAOF: no havent uploaded yet
<gnomefreak> do i need to first before it closes bug?
<RAOF> :)
<RAOF> Yes.  Merely uploading the package will close the bugs once they're built.
<RAOF> You don't actually need to touch launchpad at all :)
<ubotu> New bug: #145073 in iceape (universe) "[Gutsy]  Installing iceape suggests that you install iceape-calendar" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145073
<gnomefreak> ah ok ty ill upload in morning its late here and i have to get up early, thank you
<RAOF> NP
<RAOF> G'night.
<gnomefreak> night
<ubotu> New bug: #145081 in ubuntu "update asks "do you want to abort now" with no explanation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145081
<ubotu> New bug: #145082 in ubuntu "update asks "do you want to abort now" with no explanation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145082
<ubotu> New bug: #145083 in kpowersave (universe) "kde laptop battery icon/meter always shows half full since i only use 1 of 2 possible batteries" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145083
<ubotu> New bug: #145086 in ubuntu "[Gutsy]  LiveCD Install Hung on Partitioner 53%" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145086
<ubotu> New bug: #145085 in network-manager-applet (main) "nm-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_combo_box_set_model() (dup-of: 124336)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145085
<ubotu> New bug: #145087 in f-spot (main) "Photo time incorrect in f-spot display" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145087
<ubotu> New bug: #145088 in ubuntu "[Gutsy]  LiveCD Install Forward Button Not Active" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145088
<ubotu> New bug: #145089 in gimp (main) "Gimp can not load files created by Olympus E510 digital camera" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145089
<ubotu> New bug: #145090 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  LiveCD Splash Image Corruption on Boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145090
<ubotu> New bug: #140944 in kdebase (main) "kdesktop_lock crashed with SIGSEGV in _IO_link_in()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140944
<kagou> Good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #139587 in kdebase (main) "drkonqi crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139587
<ubotu> New bug: #145094 in gnome-terminal (main) "Terminal window not maximizing fully in compiz" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145094
<ubotu> New bug: #145095 in casper (main) "Check CD strings not translated" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145095
<ubotu> New bug: #145098 in system-config-printer (main) "system-config-printer.py crashed with AttributeError in on_btnPrintTestPage_clicked()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145098
<ubotu> New bug: #144204 in restricted-manager (restricted) "I was running grip - I wasn't aware that anything had crashed" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144204
<ubotu> New bug: #144587 in restricted-manager (restricted) "restricted-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144587
<ubotu> New bug: #145099 in wine (universe) "wine 0.9.45-0ubuntu1 missing libwine.so.1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145099
<ubotu> New bug: #145102 in nvidia-settings (restricted) "package nvidia-settings None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia-settings.list]  failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/nvidia-settings', which is also in package nvidia-glx-new" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145102
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #145105 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145105
<kagou> Hey dholbach :)
<ubotu> New bug: #145106 in casper (main) "Remove cd strings not translated" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145106
<ubotu> New bug: #145107 in network-manager-applet (main) "cannot create VPN connection in case of manual configuration" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145107
<ubotu> New bug: #145109 in apport (main) "does not add UserInfo: for Python crashes" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145109
<ubotu> New bug: #145110 in ubuntu "[libjvm]  - firefox crashes when accessing games.yahoo.com" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145110
<kagou> lu seb128
<seb128> 'lu kagou
<ubotu> New bug: #145103 in ubuntu "Sata Problem on Sony VAIO VGN-FZ18E" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145103
<ubotu> New bug: #145104 in gnome-terminal (main) "no easy way to define startup window size in gnome-terminal" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145104
<dholbach> hey kagou, hey seb128
<dholbach> good to have the french mafia in here :)
<kagou> lol (mdr in french)
<seb128> hello dholbach
<ubotu> New bug: #145112 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Random Lynches / Lock-Ups" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145112
<ubotu> New bug: #145116 in update-manager-core (main) "do-release-upgrade depends on update-manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145116
<ubotu> New bug: #145117 in apport (main) "tooltip should say which application(s) that crashed " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145117
<Hobbsee> bug 121984
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121984 in kdepim "kandy: no icon in kubuntu feisty's kde menu" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121984
<Hobbsee> bug 121872
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121872 in qt4-x11 "*-qt4 tools should be present in $QTDIR/bin" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121872
<ubotu> New bug: #145121 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "gnome window manager incorrect window size (too large for screen)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145121
<ubotu> New bug: #145124 in restricted-manager (restricted) "should ask for reboot after bcm43xx installation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145124
<ubotu> New bug: #136533 in mythtv "OSD fonts badly rendered when watching 16:9 TV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136533
<ubotu> New bug: #145125 in linuxtv-dvb (universe) "LiveView FlyDVB Trio CardBus" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145125
<unggnu> Could somebody please integrate the patch of this report https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/42052 or at least tell what is wrong? It should fix the bug.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 42052 in gnome-power-manager "Screen not locked on resume from hibernate/suspend" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<ubotu> New bug: #145126 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Server kernel will not boot." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145126
<ubotu> New bug: #145127 in evolution (main) "Evolution: copy-paste doesn't work smoothly inside 'to' and 'cc' fields while composing an email" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145127
<ubotu> New bug: #145130 in update-manager (main) "Update Manager warning slightly wrong" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145130
<ubotu> New bug: #145131 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[Gutsy]  Screen constantly flashing while g-p-m is running" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145131
<ubotu> New bug: #145132 in evolution (main) "Double click on new mail icon in panel does not bring evolution to front" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145132
<ubotu> New bug: #145134 in network-manager (main) "[gutsy]  networkmanager crashes when trying to access a wpa-enterprise or open network" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145134
<ubotu> New bug: #145135 in evolution (main) "no notification icon in evolution on Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145135
<ubotu> New bug: #145136 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed report when installing grub" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145136
<ubotu> New bug: #145137 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "DVD-Drive locks at startup (dup-of: 98670)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145137
<ubotu> New bug: #145139 in ubiquity (main) "Insists on formatting /boot partition containing existing kernel images" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145139
<ubotu> New bug: #145144 in compizconfig-settings-manager (universe) "Typo in german translation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145144
<ubotu> New bug: #145145 in inkscape (main) "ill2svg.pl uses Image::Magick instead of Graphics::Magick" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145145
<musikgoat> if I have confirmed a bug that someone filed, should I set the status to confirmed, or is that something that someone else needs to do?
<musikgoat> meaning, if i can replicate the bug
<ubotu> New bug: #145149 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "2.6.22-12-lpia version 2.6.22-12 missing psb.ko" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145149
<ubotu> New bug: #145153 in ubuntu "Nikon D40 mass storage not accessible via USB" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145153
<ubotu> New bug: #145154 in ubuntu "printer manager - how to open the window with the printers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145154
<ubotu> New bug: #145157 in ubuntu "No system sounds" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145157
<ubotu> New bug: #145160 in ubuntu "Character do not combine when followed by Lam-Alef character in Arabic" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145160
<ubotu> New bug: #145150 in gnome-utils (main) "gnome-screenshot crashed with SIGSEGV in screenshot_get_pixbuf()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145150
<ubotu> New bug: #145161 in ubuntu "Restricted drivers manager pops up before a apt-get update is done" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145161
<ubotu> New bug: #145162 in system-config-kickstart (main) "kickstart error can't locate debconf frontend: Newt" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145162
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<thekorn> hey dholbach
<ubotu> New bug: #145163 in evolution (main) "Evolution has no "make calendar viewable for a specific other user" function" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145163
<ubotu> New bug: #145166 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox Crashes with Sansa e260" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145166
<ubotu> New bug: #145167 in ubuntu "Video players crash immidiately after opening" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145167
<ubotu> New bug: #145168 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "disable built-in drm for lpia" [Critical,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145168
<ubotu> New bug: #144139 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144139
<ubotu> New bug: #145169 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  gelemental" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145169
<ubotu> New bug: #145172 in file-roller (main) "can't extract splitted 7zip " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145172
<ubotu> New bug: #145173 in ubuntu "No drives found with NVidia MCP55 SATA Controller" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145173
<ubotu> New bug: #145174 in tsclient (main) "Can't login to Windows via VNC as Ctrl-Alt-Del is keyboard mapped to Ubuntu logout screen instead" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145174
<ubotu> New bug: #145176 in ubuntu "Two things missing?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145176
<ubotu> New bug: #145177 in ubuntu "ktorrent didn't download through the night" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145177
<ubotu> New bug: #144645 in gnome-applets "mixer_applet2 crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_image_set_from_pixbuf()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144645
<ubotu> New bug: #144667 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-appearance-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch() (dup-of: 144128)" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144667
<ubotu> New bug: #145178 in pan (main) "Pan Newsreader not reading news servers." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145178
<ubotu> New bug: #145179 in ubuntu "virtual box nags" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145179
<ubotu> New bug: #145181 in strigi (main) "strigidaemon crashed with SIGSEGV in Strigi::AnalyzerConfiguration::indexType()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145181
<ubotu> New bug: #145182 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Xgl breaks xinerama (with nVidia TwinViewXineramaInfo)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145182
<ubotu> New bug: #145183 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in folder_changed()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145183
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi there, quick quick question: I reported a bug, and another launchpad user reported exactly the same symptoms. Is it fair if I ask him to mark the bug as confirmed?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and he was able to reproduce, too
<Le-Chuck_ITA> keeping in mind that it's a suspend bug that disappears if we remove the "processor" module so it's not something you can toy with :)
<kagou> hi Le-Chuck_ITA
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hi kagou
<ubotu> New bug: #144702 in totem "totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGSEGV in totem_scrsaver_set_state()" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144702
<kagou> Le-Chuck_ITA, you can mark one as a duplicate and confirm the other
<ubotu> New bug: #144814 in gnome-alsamixer (universe) "gnome-alsamixer crashed with SIGSEGV in gam_mixer_show_props_dialog()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144814
<ubotu> New bug: #145184 in ubuntu "gedit crashed with SIGSEGV in _gdk_keymap_key_is_modifier()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145184
<Le-Chuck_ITA> no, sorry I was not precise: the bug is just one, I am the reporter, another guy described exactly the same steps to "un-reproduce"
<Le-Chuck_ITA> so I am going to ask him in a comment to confirm
<kagou> Le-Chuck_ITA, your bug number ?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I suppose it's fine but wouldn't like to have kernel developers after me :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> bug #137477
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137477 in acpi-support "[gutsy]  [regression]  suspend-to-ram: resume is blocked on a blinking cursor until some random keystrokes are entered on the keyboard" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137477
<Le-Chuck_ITA> In the latest comment, he said "so your suggestion worked for me", I am going to re-ask if the point was exactly to remove the module, since he didn't state it clearly, and, if so, to confirm
<kagou> sorry Le-Chuck_ITA i can help you on this bug, mayb be asking directly matthew garrett or Paul sladen
<kagou> Le-Chuck_ITA, mjg59   or sladen   on irc
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok, but, if I am sure that the other reporter is confirming, in your opinion, may I ask him to do so, since he doesn't seem to be aware of the fact that he can?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> well, I suppose yes and stop being paranoid Le-Chuck :)
<kagou> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #144737 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144737
<ubotu> New bug: #145189 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Error inserting b44: Unknown parameter `FlowControl'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145189
<ubotu> New bug: #144748 in bluez-utils (main) "totem crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144748
<ubotu> New bug: #145193 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Phatch" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145193
<ubotu> New bug: #144696 in tracker (main) "tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV" [Low,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144696
<ubotu> New bug: #144829 in rhythmbox "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144829
<ubotu> New bug: #145191 in ktorrent (main) "ktorrent crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145191
<ubotu> New bug: #145202 in gparted (main) "Gparted menu entry is not translated" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145202
<ubotu> New bug: #145203 in network-manager (main) "[Gutsy]  NetworkManager freezes desktop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145203
<ubotu> New bug: #145207 in digikam (main) "showFoto crashes on exit" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145207
<ubotu> New bug: #145208 in fast-user-switch-applet (main) "Blank screen when using fast user switching" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145208
<ubotu> New bug: #145209 in sysstat (universe) "Gutsy sysstat is unstable while there is a stable version available" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145209
<ubotu> New bug: #143968 in bluez-utils (main) "Bluetooth mouse no longer working as mouse under Gutsy" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/143968
<ubotu> New bug: #145212 in nautilus (main) "Thumbnails on desktop not showing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145212
<ubotu> New bug: #145214 in ubuntu "Epson CX11FN don't print on Gutsy cups 1.3.2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145214
<hggdh> is there a problem with edge.launchpad.net?
<jjesse> rumor is there is a problem w/ the datacenter?
<jjesse> so a note on #launch[ad
<ScottK> hggdh: Canonical data center is offline
<jjesse> d'oh #launchpad
<hggdh> k, thanks. I will disable redirection
<jjesse> its more then just edge i think
<hggdh> jesse: at least edge.launchpad.net is affected -- but launchpad.net is not (i.e., no bleeding edge code)
<TomaszD> how do I check if bluez-gnome depends on intltool or not via the command line?
<ubotu> New bug: #144898 in tracker (main) "[gutsy]  tracker-extract crashed with SIGSERV (dup-of: 141090)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144898
<ubotu> New bug: #144938 in tracker (main) "tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 141090)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144938
<seb128> TomaszD: apt-cache showsrc bluez-gnome
<TomaszD> seb128, thanks
<seb128> TomaszD: oh, Depends, apt-cache show bluez-gnome
<seb128> TomaszD: there is no reason for an applications to Depends on it
<ubotu> New bug: #145211 in xorg (main) "OS won't shutdown after certain video usage; memory corruption?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145211
<TomaszD> seb128, no? I mean, well... build-depend then?
<seb128> TomaszD: showsrc then
<TomaszD> ok
<seb128> TomaszD: but Build-Depends and Depends are not the same thing
<seb128> TomaszD: do you have a translation template issue?
<TomaszD> seb128, it appears so
<TomaszD> only the deskop files are translated
<TomaszD> the rest is in English, despite it being fully translated into Polish and that's the locale I'm using
<seb128> TomaszD: maybe you need to wait for a language pack update
<TomaszD> well bluez-gnome does build-depend on intltool
<seb128> that was planned for monday but they had some issues
<seb128> it should be today or tomorrow
<TomaszD> yes, probably, I have a feeling I've already discussed this with carlos
<seb128> no, the package doesn't update the template
<TomaszD> ok, great, I just hope lp will manage to import my last .po file, because it's been 8 days now
<seb128> Could you open a bug? I'll fix that
<TomaszD> ah, so it's a bug, ok
<TomaszD> opening in a sec
<TomaszD> seb128, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez-gnome/+bug/145220
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145220 in bluez-gnome "[gutsy]  bluez-gnome does not update the translation template" [Undecided,New] 
<ubotu> New bug: #145003 in tracker (main) "tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 141090)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145003
<ubotu> New bug: #145217 in qt4-x11 (main) "Qt popups on wrong monitor with TwinView/xinerama" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145217
<ubotu> New bug: #145218 in ubuntu "firefox "open with" option ,the "other" option open in the wrong folder" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145218
<TomaszD> bbl
<ubotu> New bug: #145220 in bluez-gnome (main) "[gutsy]  bluez-gnome does not update the translation template" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145220
<ubotu> New bug: #144895 in tracker (main) "tracker crashed w/limewire running (dup-of: 141090)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144895
<ubotu> New bug: #145028 in ubuntu "tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 141090)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145028
<ubotu> New bug: #145029 in tracker (main) "tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 141090)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145029
<ubotu> New bug: #145224 in firefox-granparadiso (universe) "firefox-granparadiso-bin crashed with SIGSEGV while closing a tab with flash objects" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145224
<ubotu> New bug: #145225 in gnash (universe) "searches for codecs when none can be found and not necessary" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145225
<ubotu> New bug: #145226 in ubiquity (main) "Kubuntu OEM DCOP error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145226
<ubotu> New bug: #145227 in libterm-readkey-perl (universe) "package libterm-readkey-perl 2.30-3ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: cannot access archive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145227
<ubotu> New bug: #145228 in ubuntu "no internet with usb driver andno sound with audigy sound blaster with tv card . ." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145228
<ubotu> New bug: #145229 in cheese (universe) "Firewire camera not detected, works with other aps" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145229
<ubotu> New bug: #145233 in pidgin (main) "jumping motion as I type in the irc window minibuffer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145233
<ubotu> New bug: #145231 in pidgin (main) "cannot restart pidgin" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145231
<ubotu> New bug: #145232 in pidgin (main) "default irc window is too small" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145232
<ubotu> New bug: #139348 in spambayes (universe) "sb_filter.py crashed with DBRunRecoveryError in key)()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139348
<ubotu> New bug: #145234 in rhythmbox (main) "section names at LHS are truncated" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145234
<jjesse> quick question: bug #137619 is filed about problems with the alternate installer, is there a package to assign this bug against?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137619 in ubuntu "[gutsy tribe 5]  Fails to handle systems with too many IDE interfaces" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137619
<ubotu> New bug: #145051 in ubuntu "totem-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_check() (dup-of: 132773)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145051
<ubotu> New bug: #145235 in rhythmbox (main) "add feed is not discoverable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145235
<ubotu> New bug: #144535 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox-metadata crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 144748)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144535
<ubotu> New bug: #144803 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 144829)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144803
<ubotu> New bug: #145236 in ekiga (main) "Ekiga crashes when trying to register any SIP account" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145236
<ubotu> New bug: #145239 in digikam (main) "usb camera list does not show up anymore in digikam" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145239
<bddebian> Boo
<ogra> bee
<ubotu> New bug: #145241 in wip (multiverse) "wip: no executable /usr/bin/wip in the feisty package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145241
<ubotu> New bug: #145246 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Suspend to RAM freezes Thinkpad T41p" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145246
<ubotu> New bug: #145245 in kdepim (main) "Kmail crash when trying to reply to an encrypted mail" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145245
<ubotu> New bug: #145247 in debian-installer (main) "manual partitoning resize lvm lv does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145247
<ubotu> New bug: #145249 in gnome-panel (main) "User Settings panel opens up blank" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145249
<ubotu> New bug: #145152 in gnome-screensaver (main) "[gutsy]  "Pictures folder" shows all pictures in $HOME" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145152
<ubotu> New bug: #145258 in gnome-panel (main) "Fallo al abrir dispositivo snapscan:libusb:002:004. Argumento no valido." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145258
<ubotu> New bug: #145259 in epiphany-browser (main) "epiphany reports incorrect problem when using a proxy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145259
<ubotu> New bug: #145260 in network-manager (main) "Gutsy: WLAN via Network-Manager lacks long-term stability" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145260
<ubotu> New bug: #145261 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "kernel 2.6.20-16 update broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145261
<ubotu> New bug: #145262 in unclutter (main) "Unclutter stops mouse functioning properly in fullscreen games" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145262
<ubotu> New bug: #145263 in postfix (main) "segfault in gssapi.c:671" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145263
<ubotu> New bug: #145267 in libgems-ruby (universe) "Add rubygems bin to PATH" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145267
<ubotu> New bug: #145268 in libtunepimp (main) "libtunepimp-dev conflicts libraptor1-dev" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145268
<TomaszD> seb128, did you find out what the issue with bluez-gnome was?
<ubotu> New bug: #145272 in linux-meta (main) "rt2500 module keeps losing connection with AP." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145272
<ubotu> New bug: #145273 in network-manager (main) "Status icon looks bad on small panels" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145273
<ubotu> New bug: #145270 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-appearance-properties doesn't resize the notebook widget" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145270
<ubotu> New bug: #145275 in zim (universe) "Zim highlights when using the underline button" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145275
<ubotu> New bug: #145277 in network-manager-applet (main) "Wireless won't connect in Gutsy (Ubuntu 7.10)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145277
<ubotu> New bug: #145278 in cupsys (main) "[gutsy]  getting "Error Printing: Too many failed attempts" error when printing through GtkPrintOperation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145278
<ubotu> New bug: #145279 in xserver-xorg-video-openchrome (universe) "[gutsy]  Unmet dependencies while installing xserver-xorg-video-openchrome" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145279
<ubotu> New bug: #145284 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "BenQ Mobile Phone EF81 id missing in pl2303 driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145284
<ubotu> New bug: #145287 in evolution-exchange (main) "evolution-exchange-storage crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145287
<ubotu> New bug: #145281 in oem-config (main) "[gutsy]  "Prepare for shipping to end user"-launcher remains in System -> Administration after setup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145281
<ubotu> New bug: #145283 in kde-guidance (main) "[gutsy]  When Driver in xorg.conf is set to  "openchrome"  X fails to start. Changing it manually to "via" works." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145283
<ubotu> New bug: #145288 in ubuntu "[Gutsy Tribe 5]  blank screen on live cd bootup, x doesn't load" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145288
<ubotu> New bug: #145290 in ubuntu "Acer laptop & ipw2200: Recent upgrade breaks radio kill-switch" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145290
<ubotu> New bug: #145291 in ubuntu-meta (main) "package ubuntu-desktop 1.74 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145291
<ubotu> New bug: #145292 in compiz (main) "Compiz fullscreen problems for Evolution and Epiphany" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145292
<ubotu> New bug: #145294 in compiz (main) "Copmiz is incompatible with GL screensaver as desktop background (root window)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145294
<seb128> TomaszD: didn't look yet, the archive is frozen anyway due to beta
<TomaszD> seb128, ok
<ubotu> New bug: #145303 in ubuntu "Gnome Logout button doesn't work for guest account" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145303
<ubotu> New bug: #145306 in apturl (universe) "support just adding repositories" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145306
<ubotu> New bug: #145307 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  miau IRC-bouncer/proxy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145307
<ubotu> New bug: #145308 in update-manager (main) "Update Manager displays "Download size: None" instead of meaningful text" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145308
<ubotu> New bug: #145311 in affix-kernel (universe) "dwl g122 regression latest gutsy update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145311
<ubotu> New bug: #145158 in evolution "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV when entering gpg-key passphrase" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145158
<ubotu> New bug: #145318 in evolution (main) "evolution crashes on vcs/ics import with "umlauts"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145318
<ubotu> New bug: #145320 in ubuntu ""Visual Effects" applet shows infinite times " Composite Extension not available"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145320
<ubotu> New bug: #145321 in gnome-panel (main) "I was getting updates, when a window opened and announoced gnome had caused an error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145321
<ubotu> New bug: #145319 in libvirt (main) "[l10n]  PO-template wrong imported " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145319
<ubotu> New bug: #145326 in liferea (main) "[UVFe]  Liferea 1.4.3b fixed two critical bugs, and is a bug-fix-only release." [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145326
<ubotu> New bug: #145324 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "No sound after installing restricted driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145324
<ubotu> New bug: #145327 in evince (main) "Feature request : Evince/EOG/Epiphany lack an option to reset toolbars" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145327
<ubotu> New bug: #145328 in liblinux-inotify2-perl (universe) "Please sync liblinux-inotify2-perl (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145328
<ubotu> New bug: #145329 in privoxy (universe) "package privoxy 3.0.6-3 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145329
<ubotu> New bug: #145331 in screem (main) "screem just shuts with no message" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145331
<ubotu> New bug: #145332 in util-linux (main) "mount: Please support relatime" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145332
<ubotu> New bug: #145333 in kubuntu-meta (main) "no power management for a PC" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145333
<ubotu> New bug: #145334 in libtheora (main) "Please sync new libtheora version from Debian (currently Ubuntu has ALPHA version, while in Debian is BETA), upstream recommends upgrading to beta1 to everyone !" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145334
<ubotu> New bug: #145335 in suspend2-userui (universe) "Suspend doesn't work with Indigo IO PCCard and Dell D600" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145335
<ubotu> New bug: #145337 in acpi-support (main) "Brightness key stopped working after update [Gutsy] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145337
<ubotu> New bug: #145339 in tracker (main) "search results are not ordered by exact match found" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145339
<ubotu> New bug: #145345 in ubuntu "Intel 3945ABG stops working in 2.6.22-12-386" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145345
<ubotu> New bug: #145347 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk crashed with AttributeError in join()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145347
<ubotu> New bug: #145348 in casper (main) "LiveCD Wrong Keyboard Layout (US instead of GB)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145348
<ubotu> New bug: #145349 in ubuntu "firefox is very slow" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145349
<ubotu> New bug: #145350 in evolution (main) "evolution filter action on exit" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145350
<ubotu> New bug: #145351 in ubuntu "ERROR not handled expection in KDE frontend: update-manager vanished during upgrade from feisty to gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145351
<ubotu> New bug: #145352 in exim4 (main) "typo in update-exim4.conf resulting in relaying errors" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145352
<ubotu> New bug: #145353 in mindi (universe) "fails to find lvmiopversion, and other errors." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145353
<ubotu> New bug: #145354 in evolution (main) "evolution - filter mailboxes for duplicates - wish" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145354
<ubotu> New bug: #145359 in tracker (main) "error log when indexing mp3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145359
<ubotu> New bug: #145358 in apport (main) "apport generates crash files that are incomplete according to apport-retrace" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145358
<ubotu> New bug: #145360 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145360
<ubotu> New bug: #145361 in libgda3 (main) "libgda3-sqlite is broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145361
<ubotu> New bug: #145362 in acpi-support (main) "[Gutsy]  sleep.sh crashed with SIGSEGV in memmove()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145362
<ubotu> New bug: #145365 in wpasupplicant (main) "cannot associate with a WPA AP [gutsy, ipw3945] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145365
<ubotu> New bug: #145366 in tracker (main) "tracker remembers past filename and content" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145366
<ubotu> New bug: #145367 in tracker (main) "tracker - options to organise the search result" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145367
<ubotu> New bug: #145368 in tracker (main) "NoIndexFileTypes does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145368
<ubotu> New bug: #145369 in emerald (universe) "emerald-theme-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145369
<ubotu> New bug: #145370 in gnumeric (main) "Gnumeric crashes when formatting cells with text that already has formatting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145370
<ubotu> New bug: #145377 in ubuntu "Powertop reports huge number of wakeups under gutsy and drains battery" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145377
<ubotu> New bug: #145378 in compiz (main) "Wrong Umlauts in titlebar with compiz-kde" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145378
<ubotu> New bug: #145380 in pam (main) "pam_env should support per-user environment file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145380
<ubotu> New bug: #145381 in evolution (main) "[gutsy]  Segfault while editing Calendar publishing config" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145381
<ubotu> New bug: #145382 in udev (main) "[Gutsy]  broken 70-persistent-net.rules" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145382
<ubotu> New bug: #145384 in gnome-panel (main) "unableto remove windows list from panel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145384
<ubotu> New bug: #145357 in bind (universe) "Bind vulnerability in Ubuntu server 7.04" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145357
<ubotu> New bug: #145385 in apt (main) "http crashes while upgrading programs or OS version" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145385
<ubotu> New bug: #145024 in tracker (main) "tracker-search-tool crashed with SIGSEGV in tracker_search_text_get_hit_count_all_async()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145024
<ubotu> New bug: #145077 in tracker (main) "tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV in mpeg2_slice()" [Low,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145077
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-09-27
<ubotu> New bug: #145387 in xen-3.1 (main) "xen networking problem, no peth0 in ifconfig" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145387
<ubotu> New bug: #145393 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "update to Linux-image 2.6.20-16 broke sound" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145393
<ubotu> New bug: #145394 in gdebi (main) "gdebi-kde crashed with OSError in commit()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145394
<ubotu> New bug: #145395 in control-center (main) "a wish for easy installation of fonts by using "font book"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145395
<ubotu> New bug: #145400 in gedit (main) "gedit consumes 100% processor with paragraphs > 10 lines." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145400
<ubotu> New bug: #145407 in texlive-extra (main) "missing dependency" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145407
<ubotu> New bug: #145409 in listen (universe) "Listen will not play MP3 audio files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145409
<ubotu> New bug: #145411 in openoffice.org (main) "After system update openoffice does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145411
<ubotu> New bug: #145412 in mplayer (multiverse) "mplayer plugin crash in online radio stream" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145412
<ubotu> New bug: #145417 in fast-user-switch-applet (main) "Mouse does not work with fast-user-switch-applet" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145417
<ubotu> New bug: #145418 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome panel icons don't show up" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145418
<ubotu> New bug: #145419 in jadetex (main) "package jadetex 3.13-8ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: Unterprozess post-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurck" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145419
<ubotu> New bug: #145422 in ubuntu "Games on kubuntu hang internet" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145422
<ubotu> New bug: #145424 in os-prober (main) "fails to handle LABEL= or UUID=" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145424
<ubotu> New bug: #145425 in mgdiff (universe) "mgdiff : Needs to be re-linked" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145425
<ubotu> New bug: #145430 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "please build and blacklist new firewire drivers for gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145430
<ubotu> New bug: #145431 in compiz (main) "compiz slow with nvidia" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145431
<ubotu> New bug: #145432 in ubuntu "compiz slow with nvidia" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145432
<ubotu> New bug: #145426 in gnome-panel (main) "usb only worked first minute after setup, then seemed to have crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145426
<ubotu> New bug: #145427 in grub (main) "update-grub uses commented out groot statement" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145427
<ubotu> New bug: #145429 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[gutsy]  latest thunderbird does not warn anymore about unencodable glyphs in recipient name (regression, UTF-8)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145429
<ubotu> New bug: #145435 in ubuntu "Cannot run manager update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145435
<ubotu> New bug: #145436 in ubuntu "nec multisync lcd1545 is not listed as monitor in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145436
<ubotu> New bug: #145437 in jde (multiverse) "jde-import-kill-extra-imports broken in emacs-snapshot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145437
<ubotu> New bug: #145438 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk crashed with AttributeError in join()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145438
<ubotu> New bug: #145443 in medit (universe) "Open Recent menu munges underscores in names" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145443
<Jordan_U> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gutsy-wallpapers/+bug/141326 may not seem serious but I havn't seen one positive comment on the default Gutsy desktop background, nor a negative comment on any of the animal series. I am just wondering if this could be given a priority / some attention http://volanin.com.br/petition/
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141326 in gutsy-wallpapers "Poor Image-Quality" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<ubotu> New bug: #145445 in lyx (universe) "LyX should not embed type 3 fonts in PDFs." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145445
<ubotu> New bug: #145448 in kflickr (universe) "Please sync kflickr (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145448
<ubotu> New bug: #145451 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "badness initialising ps3disk on cell" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145451
<ubotu> New bug: #145452 in ubuntu "display output hotkey not working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145452
<ubotu> New bug: #145453 in qgit (universe) "qgit dependency problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145453
<ubotu> New bug: #145456 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome-power-manager hibernates computer instead of suspend" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145456
<ubotu> New bug: #145458 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in camel_object_cast()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145458
<ubotu> New bug: #145459 in clearlooks-engine (universe) "Please remove clearlooks-engine from the archive" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145459
<ubotu> New bug: #145460 in sysvinit (main) "spufs mount requires getent and groupadd from /usr" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145460
<ubotu> New bug: #145461 in xteddy (universe) "Image is lost with Composite" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145461
<ubotu> New bug: #145463 in update-manager (main) "update-manager -d -c failures" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145463
<ubotu> New bug: #145464 in gnucash (universe) "Gnucash Segmentation fault when printing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145464
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #145465 in ubuntu "madwifi + wpasupplicant + network-manager = broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145465
<ubotu> New bug: #145466 in azureus (universe) "Bad .torrent azureus association file in Firefox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145466
<ubotu> New bug: #145467 in ubuntu "compaq v3428 " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145467
<ubotu> New bug: #145468 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel and gnome-volume-manager hangs " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145468
<ubotu> New bug: #145469 in gnome-panel (main) "Cannot modify task percentages from clock applet" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145469
<ubotu> New bug: #145471 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_widget_queue_resize()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145471
<ubotu> New bug: #145473 in coreutils (main) "dd crashed with SIGSEGV in read() [test bug 2] " [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145473
<ubotu> New bug: #145474 in openoffice.org (main) "Writer: Copying files in konquerer and pasting in writer crashes it" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145474
<ubotu> New bug: #145414 in kde4libs (universe) "klauncher crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall() (dup-of: 141418)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145414
<ubotu> New bug: #145415 in kde4libs (universe) "klauncher crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall() (dup-of: 141418)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145415
<ubotu> New bug: #145475 in mythmusic (multiverse) "mythmusic does not play" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145475
<Jordan_U> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gutsy-wallpapers/+bug/141326 may not seem serious but I havn't seen one positive comment on the default Gutsy desktop background, nor a negative comment on any of the animal series ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/GutsyIdeas?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ubuntu-elephant-1680x1050.jpg ). I am just wondering if this could be given a priority / some attention
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141326 in gutsy-wallpapers "Poor Image-Quality" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<ubotu> New bug: #145242 in ubuntu "Ipod (usb) device disconnects intermittently (dup-of: 141090)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145242
<ubotu> New bug: #145478 in alsa-driver (main) "macbook ich7 mixer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145478
<ubotu> New bug: #145480 in xsane (main) "Problem with devices(/dev/sg*) using two scanners" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145480
<ubotu> New bug: #145481 in gutsy-wallpapers (main) "elephant extra should be replaced with lion" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145481
<ubotu> New bug: #145483 in gutsy-wallpapers (main) "Default should not be changed." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145483
<ubotu> New bug: #145484 in busybox (main) "Upgrade busybox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145484
<ubotu> New bug: #145486 in gcc-4.2 (main) "gcc should support update-alternatives" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145486
<ubotu> New bug: #145487 in file-roller (main) "[Gutsy]  file-roller crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145487
<ubotu> New bug: #145488 in freetype (main) "Autohinter uses embedded bitmaps" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145488
<Hobbsee> bug #145472
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145472 in launchpad "Acer Aspire 5050 - Sound doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145472
<ubotu> New bug: #145489 in gnome-panel (main) "X-server doesn't start every time I end a session and I log in again with a new user" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145489
<Hobbsee> bug 145382
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145382 in udev "[Gutsy]  broken 70-persistent-net.rules" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145382
<ubotu> New bug: #145492 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-gettings-daemon crashes on login" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145492
<ubotu> New bug: #145496 in apt (main) "Feature request: allow to limit the download rate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145496
<ubotu> New bug: #145497 in ubiquity (main) "Gutsy installation freezes during language setup if chosen language is french." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145497
<ubotu> New bug: #144609 in tracker (main) "time-admin does not update system time and date (dup-of: 141090)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144609
<ubotu> New bug: #144614 in file-roller (main) "file-roller crashed with SIGSEGV on login after restart of system (because of update in gutsy) (dup-of: 122973)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144614
<ubotu> New bug: #144615 in file-roller (main) "file-roller crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 122973)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144615
<ubotu> New bug: #145503 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "NIC 82545EM not recognized by Ubuntu Server 33 or 64bit" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145503
<ubotu> New bug: #145504 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[gutsy]  thunderbird-2.0.0.6 hangs with IMAP" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145504
<ubotu> New bug: #145505 in tasksel (main) "DNS tasksel never ends in bind9 install when no NIC found" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145505
<gnomefreak> mvo: how does update-mnager -d handle envy an th built restricted-modules packace that envy builds from running nvidia..... svipr?
<mvo> gnomefreak: hopefully envy now uses the same packaging than ubuntu so it should just upgrade it cleanly, worst is that it breaks badly if the packages are not compatible
<mvo> gnomefreak: are there recent reports about this?
<gnomefreak> mvo: afaik atleast las theard evny have an uninstall script but i worried that it still doesnt remove restricted-modules that are built during install
<gnomefreak> mvo: i havent file on yet but i fear leaving restricted-modules screw up alot for gutsy (since in past it never removed-restricted-muldules, (in a shor statemnt, update-manager should remove envy and friends(whatever extrasit built, now do to that i feel and have senn users start complaining but not being able to use restricted-manager to uninstall eveything envy built per the evny.nvidia packages and may/cah.iirc has caused issues duri
<ubotu> New bug: #145506 in gtkpod-aac (multiverse) "gtkpod-aac does not allow adding local tracks, claims iPod is not loaded (gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145506
<ubotu> New bug: #145507 in z88dk (universe) "[TEST]  z88dk has a test bug open" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145507
<mvo> gnomefreak: I woulld love to add code to update-manager that autoamatically cleans up, but I don't have a system with it so I don't really know yet what to do. I think that recent versions will not break upgrades, but that is currently not a well tested theory
<mvo> older versions are definitely a problem
<ubotu> New bug: #145508 in z88dk (universe) "[TEST]  z88dk has a test bug open" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145508
<ubotu> New bug: #145509 in gshutdown (universe) "[needs-packaging] gshutdown" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145509
<ubotu> New bug: #145510 in zope-quotafolder (universe) "[TEST]  zope-quotafolder has a test bug open" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145510
<ubotu> New bug: #145512 in z88dk (universe) "[TEST]  z88dk has a test bug open" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145512
<gnomefreak> only problem i cnn pull off top of heas is that during upgeade is keep the package installed but may habvve issues repkacing it(no ti havent tested fully yet, i plan newersest upgrade/clean install. On  good now update-manager will all officiak packages seem to work grat as well has dedktop be also installs same envi. it seems as if 3+ porplr ask abou thti isssue sincve a gew weeks abo and was hoping an aner wasehorth it. i avent thde t
<gnomefreak> i kno w maybe and fonred ubunt jun /ms ubotu cnc\
<ubotu> New bug: #145514 in ltsp (main) "interface nonexistent in the installer for ssh key creation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145514
<mvo> gnomefreak: hm, that might be a issue, I try to build a testsystem to reproduce the issue
<gnomefreak> mvo: thankyou as i have a few people complain that with envy installed upgrading tenpts to b issues
<gnomefreak> mvo: thank you for looking into it (this is  goann be an issue sinse last i head envy only removes the package eny afaik
<gnomefreak> if thngs dont maikse sence ping me again about it adter i gacj to be (jusdt hopning to catch you before you left.
<mvo> gnomefreak: if you could get me the file /var/log/dist-upgrade/* from those people who had problems, that would rock.
<gnomefreak> mvo: ill see what i can do when i return from doctors
<mvo> gnomefreak: thanks, good luck at the doctor
<gnomefreak> mvo: thank you
<ubotu> New bug: #145516 in ubiquity (main) "Ubuntu installer can't create large ReiserFS partitions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145516
<ubotu> New bug: #145517 in matchbox-window-manager (universe) "Matchbox Window Manager doesn't provide x-window-manager virtual package and alternative :(" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145517
<ubotu> New bug: #145518 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  obexftp-frontend" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145518
<ubotu> New bug: #145519 in libapache-filter-perl (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  libapache-filter-perl has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145519
<ubotu> New bug: #145520 in khalkhi (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  libapache-filter-perl has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145520
<ubotu> New bug: #145521 in pose-skins (multiverse) "[UNMETDEPS]  pose-skins has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145521
<ubotu> New bug: #145522 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice.org crashes when changing desktop appearance" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145522
<ubotu> New bug: #145523 in sysvinit (main) "umountnfs should umount dependent dirs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145523
<ubotu> New bug: #145524 in gimp (main) "Splash screen typo error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145524
<ubotu> New bug: #145526 in zope-quotafolder (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  zope-quotafolder has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145526
<ubotu> New bug: #145527 in hello (main) "[UNMETDEPS]  hello has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145527
<ubotu> New bug: #145528 in libapache-mod-layout (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  libapache-mod-layout has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145528
<ubotu> New bug: #145529 in cyrus-sasl2-heimdal (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  cyrus-sasl2-heimdal has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145529
<ubotu> New bug: #145530 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  ClaSS" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145530
<ubotu> New bug: #145531 in libapache-mod-auth-plain (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  libapache-mod-auth-plain has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145531
<ubotu> New bug: #145532 in libapache-mod-auth-curdir (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  libapache-mod-auth-curdir has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145532
<ubotu> New bug: #145533 in amarok (main) "amarokcollectionscanner runs and collection is not updated" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145533
<ubotu> New bug: #145534 in ubuntu "language bug when changing number of available workspaces" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145534
<ubotu> New bug: #145535 in libapache-mod-geoip (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  libapache-mod-geoip has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145535
<ubotu> New bug: #145536 in libapache-template-perl (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  libapache-template-perl has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145536
<ubotu> New bug: #145537 in ubuntu "Errors in ConfigParser python 2.5.1 module" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145537
<ubotu> New bug: #145538 in wammu (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  wammu has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145538
<ubotu> New bug: #145539 in iscsitarget (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  iscsitarget has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145539
<ubotu> New bug: #145540 in libapache-mod-index-rss (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  libapache-mod-index-rss has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145540
<ubotu> New bug: #145541 in haskell-haskell-src (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  haskell-haskell-src has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145541
<ubotu> New bug: #145542 in libapache-mod-fastcgi (multiverse) "[UNMETDEPS]  libapache-mod-fastcgi has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145542
<dholbach> go ajmitch go! :)
* ajmitch sighs
* dholbach hugs ajmitch
<ubotu> New bug: #145543 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  meta-gnome2 has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145543
<ubotu> New bug: #145544 in request-tracker3.4 (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  request-tracker3.4 has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145544
<ubotu> New bug: #145545 in hildon-control-panel (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  hildon-control-panel has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145545
<ubotu> New bug: #145546 in libapache-mod-repository (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  libapache-mod-repository has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145546
<ubotu> New bug: #145547 in schooltool (main) "[UNMETDEPS]  schooltool has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145547
<ubotu> New bug: #145548 in okular (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  okular has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145548
<ubotu> New bug: #145550 in dynagen (multiverse) "[UNMETDEPS]  dynagen has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145550
<ubotu> New bug: #145558 in scheme48 (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  scheme48 has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145558
<ubotu> New bug: #145551 in libapache-mod-random (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  libapache-mod-random has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145551
<ubotu> New bug: #145552 in pugs (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  pugs has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145552
<ubotu> New bug: #145553 in sylpheed-claws-ghostscript-viewer (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  sylpheed-claws-ghostscript-viewer has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145553
<ubotu> New bug: #145554 in php-interbase (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  php-interbase has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145554
<ubotu> New bug: #145555 in libapache-mod-text2html (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  libapache-mod-text2html has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145555
<ubotu> New bug: #145556 in slash (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  slash has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145556
<ubotu> New bug: #145557 in haf-marketing-release (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  haf-marketing-release has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145557
<ubotu> New bug: #145565 in hdbc-missingh (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  hdbc-missingh has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145565
<ubotu> New bug: #145566 in libapache-stage-perl (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  libapache-stage-perl has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145566
<ubotu> New bug: #145559 in vmware-player-kernel-2.6.15 (multiverse) "[UNMETDEPS]  vmware-player-kernel-2.6.15 has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145559
<ubotu> New bug: #145560 in libapache-ssi-perl (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  libapache-ssi-perl has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145560
<ubotu> New bug: #145561 in gpc-4.1 (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  gpc-4.1 has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145561
<ubotu> New bug: #145562 in libapache-csacek (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  libapache-csacek has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145562
<ubotu> New bug: #145563 in libapache-requestnotes-perl (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  libapache-requestnotes-perl has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145563
<ubotu> New bug: #145564 in libapache-mod-tsunami (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  libapache-mod-tsunami has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145564
<ubotu> New bug: #145574 in libapache-mod-rpaf (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  libapache-mod-rpaf has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145574
<ubotu> New bug: #145567 in libapache-mod-limitipconn (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  libapache-mod-limitipconn has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145567
<ubotu> New bug: #145568 in libapache-mod-filter (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  libapache-mod-filter has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145568
<ubotu> New bug: #145569 in libapache-mod-choke (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  libapache-mod-choke has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145569
<ubotu> New bug: #145570 in libapache-mod-iptos (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  libapache-mod-iptos has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145570
<ubotu> New bug: #145571 in libapache-authensmb (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  libapache-authensmb has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145571
<ubotu> New bug: #145572 in imaze (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  imaze has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145572
<ubotu> New bug: #145573 in libapache-mod-cgi-debug (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  libapache-mod-cgi-debug has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145573
<ubotu> New bug: #145579 in sear (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  sear has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145579
<ubotu> New bug: #145580 in ion3-mod-ionflux (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  ion3-mod-ionflux has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145580
<ubotu> New bug: #145581 in iceape-locale-pl (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  iceape-locale-pl has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145581
<ubotu> New bug: #145582 in libapache-mod-mp3 (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  libapache-mod-mp3 has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145582
<ubotu> New bug: #145575 in libapache-mod-trigger (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  libapache-mod-trigger has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145575
<ubotu> New bug: #145576 in vectormath (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  vectormath has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145576
<ubotu> New bug: #145577 in libapache-mod-ldap (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  libapache-mod-ldap has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145577
<ubotu> New bug: #145578 in gcc-4.0 (main) "[UNMETDEPS]  gcc-4.0 has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145578
<ubotu> New bug: #145583 in libapache-mod-auth-useragent (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  libapache-mod-auth-useragent has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145583
<ubotu> New bug: #145584 in gambas2 (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  gambas2 has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145584
<ubotu> New bug: #145585 in dasher (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  dasher has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145585
<ubotu> New bug: #145586 in cl-modlisp (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  cl-modlisp has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145586
<ubotu> New bug: #145587 in libapache-mod-relocate (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  libapache-mod-relocate has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145587
<ubotu> New bug: #145588 in gtk-theme-switch (universe) "It's time to split gtk-theme-switch into two independent packages - for GTK2.x and for GTK1.x (dup-of: 145589)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145588
<ubotu> New bug: #145589 in gtk-theme-switch (universe) "It's time to split gtk-theme-switch into two independent packages - for GTK2.x and for GTK1.x" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145589
<ubotu> New bug: #145594 in netcat (main) "netcat with -c flag" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145594
<ubotu> New bug: #145595 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  gnokiifs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145595
<ubotu> New bug: #145598 in ubuntu-dev-tools (universe) "massfile should accept a list with more arguments" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145598
<ubotu> New bug: #145600 in gnome-art (universe) "gnome-art 0.2-6 the "Close" button in Help-> About is not working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145600
<ubotu> New bug: #145601 in bcm43xx-fwcutter (universe) "WiFi won't connect correctly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145601
<ubotu> New bug: #145602 in evince (main) "evince crashed with SIGSEGV in TextLine::visitSelection()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145602
<ubotu> New bug: #145604 in compiz (main) "gnome-terminal resize legend displayed as blocks when Compiz is enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145604
<ubotu> New bug: #145605 in system-config-printer (main) "system-config-printer.py crashed with TypeError in fillPrinterTab()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145605
<ubotu> New bug: #145606 in linux-meta (main) "Soundchip AD1948 driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145606
<ubotu> New bug: #145607 in ubuntu "Extraction of compressed folder located on NTFS file system does't work always" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145607
<ubotu> New bug: #145608 in lmms (universe) "Please include patch which fixes random crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145608
<kagou> can someone confirm my little bug : Bug #145610 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145610 in fast-user-switch-applet "Applet show administrative task for user without sudo power" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145610
<seb128> kagou: what difference does it make if it's confirmed?
<ogra> kagou, i think thats a duplicate (seb might know though)
<kagou> seb128, the difference is that i will look into this problem (my gutsy is not very clean ;) )
<kagou> ogra, i'v not found others bugs reported for switch-applet similar to this
<seb128> kagou: confirmed
<kagou> ok thanks seb128  i doing more investigations now :)
<ubotu> New bug: #145610 in fast-user-switch-applet (main) "Applet show administrative task for user without sudo power" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145610
<ubotu> New bug: #145611 in hal (main) "[Gutsy]  guidance-power-manager hangs unless I restart HAL" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145611
<ubotu> New bug: #145613 in firefox (main) "this website causes firefox to keep taking memory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145613
<ubotu> New bug: #145617 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  several mino.iso install errors" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145617
<ubotu> New bug: #145618 in ubuntu "USB-to-RS232 problem transmitting text" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145618
<ubotu> New bug: #145434 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145434
<ubotu> New bug: #145477 in gnome-pilot "gpilotd crashed with SIGSEGV in pre_sync()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145477
* gnomefreak shouldnt type when im sleeping :(
<ubotu> New bug: #145399 in gtk+2.0 "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in file_model_node_get_info()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145399
<ubotu> New bug: #145621 in ubuntu "nVidia 7400 GO not detected by failsafe X" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145621
<ubotu> New bug: #145398 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145398
<ubotu> New bug: #145296 in evolution (main) "evolution-alarm-notify crashed with SIGSEGV in giop_recv_list_destroy_queue_entry()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145296
<ubotu> New bug: #145625 in network-manager-applet (main) "support mobile applet to manually configure network" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145625
<gnomefreak> mvo: sorry for the typos this morning i barely had eyes open, i looked for someone with envy installed that did an upgrade and the 2 i knew about had installed clean due to otehr update issues
<ubotu> New bug: #145230 in dbus (main) "deskbar-applet crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145230
<ubotu> New bug: #145282 in metacity "metacity crashed with SIGSEGV in g_list_length()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145282
<ubotu> New bug: #145603 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with IOError in quit()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145603
<ubotu> New bug: #145628 in nautilus (main) "Thumbnails not displayed in Nautilus" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145628
<ubotu> New bug: #145629 in totem (main) "[gutsy] videos are played blue with totem gstreamer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145629
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #145371 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in polygonsUpdateBB()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145371
<ubotu> New bug: #145372 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145372
<ubotu> New bug: #145630 in compiz (main) "OpenGL applications drawing problems" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145630
<ubotu> New bug: #145631 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Notification Icon of  gnome-power-manager random disappear" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145631
<jjesse> wow how manyh of these bugs have to do w/ the beta release?  pretty busy here today :(
<ubotu> New bug: #145043 in libbonobo "bonobo-activation-server crashed with SIGSEGV in giop_recv_list_destroy_queue_entry()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145043
<ubotu> New bug: #145042 in evolution "evolution-alarm-notify crashed with SIGSEGV in giop_recv_list_destroy_queue_entry()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145042
<ubotu> New bug: #145634 in firefox (main) "firefox can't apply the items shown in http://163.18.75.60:8080/smallroomsignup/" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145634
<ubotu> New bug: #145030 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145030
<ubotu> New bug: #145037 in gdm (main) "gdmgreeter crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 114779)" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145037
<ubotu> New bug: #145299 in ubuntu "cannot access others tty's" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145299
<ubotu> New bug: #145389 in gnome-main-menu "main-menu crashed with SIGSEGV in g_list_length()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145389
<ubotu> New bug: #145637 in evince (main) "[gutsy]  evince often fails to re-open changed ps files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145637
<ubotu> New bug: #145639 in firefox (main) "why does firefox-bin have PPID =1? Is this a bug?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145639
<catterly> haha
<ubotu> New bug: #144999 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "gnome-vfs-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 86767)" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144999
<ubotu> New bug: #145015 in gnome-session "Gnome session restarts spontaneously" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145015
<ubotu> New bug: #145644 in ubuntu "2.6.20.16-server kernel does not rcognize XFS over RAID5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145644
<ubotu> New bug: #144994 in libmtp (main) "rhythmbox crashed while removing file from MTP device" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144994
<ubotu> New bug: #145645 in alsa-lib (main) "Incorrect plugin directory for lib32asound2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145645
<ubotu> New bug: #145646 in ubuntu "gutsy beta: xserver failed on laptop with ati radeon 9700" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145646
<ubotu> New bug: #145652 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "network-manager ask for wireless encryption key" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145652
<ubotu> New bug: #145653 in network-manager (main) "signal handler prevents apport crash reporting" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145653
<ubotu> New bug: #145654 in totem (main) "totem-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_check() (dup-of: 132773)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145654
<ubotu> New bug: #145656 in cupsddk (universe) "Canon BJC-85 does not print with Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145656
<ubotu> New bug: #145657 in evolution (main) "Age of contacts with birthdate <1970 always looks like they were born in 1970" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145657
<ubotu> New bug: #145658 in xfce4-terminal (main) "xfce4-terminal graphical corruption" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145658
<ubotu> New bug: #145659 in apache2 (main) "[Dapper] [Apache2]  mod_auth_digest segfaults if user not in required group" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145659
<ubotu> New bug: #144911 in totem (main) "totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGSEGV in totem_scrsaver_set_state() (dup-of: 144702)" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144911
<ubotu> New bug: #145664 in rhythmbox (main) "[gusty]  rhythmbox-metadata crashed with SIGSEGV in gst_type_find_factory_call_function() (dup-of: 144748)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145664
<ubotu> New bug: #145665 in installation-guide (main) "docs for installing additional language packs missing from installation-guide" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145665
<ubotu> New bug: #144875 in totem (main) "totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGSEGV in totem_scrsaver_set_state() (dup-of: 144702)" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144875
<ubotu> New bug: #144922 in evolution "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in e_combo_button_pack_hbox()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144922
<ubotu> New bug: #145667 in wammu (universe) "wammu relies on newer version of python-gammu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145667
<ubotu> New bug: #145668 in ubiquity (main) "German install fails without network" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145668
<ubotu> New bug: #144598 in totem (main) "totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGSEGV in totem_scrsaver_set_state() (dup-of: 144702)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144598
<ubotu> New bug: #144828 in totem (main) "totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGSEGV in totem_scrsaver_set_state() (dup-of: 144702)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144828
<ubotu> New bug: #144881 in gnome-system-monitor "gnome-system-monitor crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144881
<ubotu> New bug: #144885 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144885
<ubotu> New bug: #145662 in ubuntu "Yahoo tool bar in Japanese can not get date" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145662
<ubotu> New bug: #144991 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in polygonsUpdateBB()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144991
<ubotu> New bug: #145660 in openoffice.org (main) "Open Office icons dont get unhighlighted" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145660
<ubotu> New bug: #137828 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "Dell Latitude nVidia card not handled correctly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137828
<ubotu> New bug: #137829 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "Dell Latitude 43xx wireless card not handled correctly." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137829
<ubotu> New bug: #144874 in gnome-applets "battery applet crashes on login" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144874
<ubotu> New bug: #145666 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox-metadata crashed with SIGSEGV in gst_type_find_factory_call_function() (dup-of: 144748)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145666
<ubotu> New bug: #145669 in kvpnc (universe) "Feisty: kvpnc crash with "Certificate file () could not be found. Please check the path of it."" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145669
<ubotu> New bug: #145670 in ubuntu "Gutsy Beta does not recognize ATI Radeon Xpress 200G Series" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145670
<ubotu> New bug: #145671 in ubuntu "timers go haywire" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145671
<ubotu> New bug: #145673 in ubuntu "Ubuntu needs Guided Help" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145673
<seb128> bddebian: around?
* bddebian hides
<bddebian> I already got my ass-chewing :-(
<seb128> bddebian: Fix Commited is used for bug fixed upstream
<seb128> bddebian: Fix Released when bugs are fixed to Ubuntu
<bddebian> So I have been told, though that was news to me
<seb128> bddebian: just for your information since apparently you didn't read the wiki about those ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #144575 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 144991)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144575
<ubotu> New bug: #144644 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in fxDodgeAnimStep()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144644
<ubotu> New bug: #144709 in compiz-plugins (universe) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in paintScreen()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144709
<ubotu> New bug: #144779 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144779
<seb128> bddebian: that's alright, so you know for the next time, thanks for the bug interest ;)
<bddebian> seb128: ha, yeah, I quit :-)
<seb128> what do you quit?
<bddebian> I'm starting to think all of Ubuntu
<Hobbsee> awww
<seb128> bddebian: why?
<bddebian> I don't really bring much to the table anymore and I'm usually fucking something up
<ubotu> New bug: #145675 in hpodder (universe) "hpodder crashed with SIGSEGV in sqlite3Prepare()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145675
<ubotu> New bug: #145677 in ubuntu "searching drivers screen stays on top" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145677
<pochu> bddebian: that's not true! you still sponsor me when nobody does :-)
<pochu> So everybody else should quit, but not you ;)
* Hobbsee quits, then.
* pochu does too, he can't sponsor even if he wanted to
<seb128> bddebian: come on, everybody does mistakes, that's not big deal
<ubotu> New bug: #144527 in metacity (main) "metacity crashed with SIGSEGV in g_free() (dup-of: 64818)" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144527
<ubotu> New bug: #145680 in ubuntu "Ubuntu will not connect, Win does ethernet light out  reported before" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145680
<bddebian> seb128: Aye but I seem to make more than most :-)  I just am not sure where I even bring any benefit anymore.
<bddebian> pochu: :)
<bddebian> Hobbsee: You aren't allowed to quit, you have the Pointy Stick :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #145472 in ubuntu "Acer Aspire 5050 - Sound doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145472
<Hobbsee> bddebian: and?
<bddebian> Hobbsee: And I bow to your greatness. :)
<ubotu> New bug: #145682 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice Toolbars" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145682
<seb128> bddebian: changing the status and adding a comment took like 1 minute, that's alright
<seb128> bddebian: and now you will know it
<seb128> bddebian: and that's all the small contribution which make a great linux distribution ;)
<ScottK> seb128: So Fix Committed means it's fixed elsewhere?
<ScottK> e.g. upstream?
<bddebian> So a package that was fixed upstream 4 years ago but hasn't been updated in Debian or Ubuntu is Fix Comitted too I guess eh?
<seb128> ScottK: some team might have specific workflow but that's what we use for all the desktop bugs when it's fixed upstream
<ScottK> Wow.  I had no idea.
* bddebian shuts up now
<seb128> bddebian: do you have a better way to list bugs which have a fix available somewhere?
<ScottK> Your team so your rules, but that makes no sense to me at all.
<seb128> so we just have to look at the "Fix Commited" list before doing an upload
<bddebian> seb128: No I'm just being a smart alec I'm shutting up now
<ScottK> seb128: Link to the upstream bug and it shows fix released.
<seb128> ScottK: upstream task status is on the bug list
<ScottK> Right, so you already know.
<seb128> not on the bug list ;)
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> There ought to be a way to get a list of those.
<ScottK> Weird.
<seb128> ScottK: what would use "Fix Commited" for then? For the 1 minute delay before upload and accepted
<seb128> ?
<ScottK> The most common case I use it for is SRUs in -proposed.
<ubotu> New bug: #145683 in ubuntu "Network manager crash with WPA" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145683
<ubotu> New bug: #145684 in php5 (main) "Bug in PHP5 5.2.1 causing memory fragmentation, has been fixed in 5.2.4" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145684
<ScottK> I think that ideally LP would set stuff to Fix Committed when it's uploaded and Fix Released after it builds.
<seb128> that would have little interest
<seb128> from the moment the fix is uploaded the bug can be closed
<seb128> usually "fix commited" means it's commited to the vcs
<ScottK> I can see that.
<pochu> I have been using Fix Comitted for upstream fixes for a long time, too. And it works fine for me.
<ScottK> Yes, but I'd have thought if it was Fix Comitted for Ubuntu it would be somewhere in Ubuntu.
<ScottK> If it works for you, that's fine I'm sure.  It's just in 10 months working on Ubuntu stuff I never ran across it before.
<seb128> ScottK: imagine upstream is bzr for next version upload
<ScottK> Right.  So if it's in Debian, but not sync'ed, does that count too?
<seb128> ScottK: so it's already commited to bzr and waiting for us to upload it as a new version
<seb128> ScottK: yes, we will get it with next sync
<ScottK> I'd agree with that only if the direct upstream has it.
<seb128> it's commited to a different branch
<ScottK> i.e. if we get it from Debian, then if it's in Debian.
<ScottK> Comitted somewhere in the universe seems broad.
<ScottK> But, as I say, if it works for your team ...
<bddebian> Yeah, I guess I should stay around just because I always seem able to get ScottK fired up! ;-P
<Hobbsee> bddebian: but that's easy.  just mention kmos or launchpad.
<bddebian> heh
<seb128> ScottK: well, you can consider the Ubuntu packaging a branch and Debian and Upstream other branches
<seb128> ScottK: so it's fix commited when it's commited to either of those
<seb128> ScottK: look at https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gedit/+bugs
<seb128> ScottK: with the current way it's easy to spot what bugs we need to look at for the next upload
* ScottK looks.
<ScottK> I guess without an easy way to know where it's committed, I'm not sure how helpful it is.
<ScottK> I can see it'd be good to know what Debian already has fixed.
<ScottK> I can see where it'd be good to know what upstream already has fixed.
<ScottK> I'm sure I'll get used to it, I just find it suprising.
<seb128> we use it because it's handy
<seb128> like now I'll start looking the "Fix Commited" list to know what to backport
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: I only get fired up about Kmos when he does actual stuff.  Mentioning it isn't enough.
<ScottK> it/him
<ubotu> New bug: #145663 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145663
<ubotu> New bug: #145674 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145674
<ubotu> New bug: #145687 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  crypted usb-drive doesn't get automountet anymore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145687
<ubotu> New bug: #145688 in linux-meta (main) "xserver crashes machine with nvidia quadro nvs140m" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145688
<ubotu> New bug: #145691 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Kernel spews a lot of 'ata2'-related errors on boot (and a bit after)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145691
<seb128> ScottK: bug #145376
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145376 in gimp "[apport]  sphere.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145376
<seb128> ScottK: are you sure that the module should be in the python path? that's a gimp private thing
<seb128> ScottK: that's not meant to be used from random applications
<ScottK> seb128: OK.  Then maybe not.
<ScottK> cinepaint is using it.
<seb128> ScottK: right, so cinepaint should handle that probably
<seb128> I'm not sure I'm not a gimp guy
<ScottK> seb128: If it's a private module, then I agree.
<ScottK> I guess it seems odd to have a separate binary package called gimp-python that only GIMP can use.
<seb128> ScottK: that's to not add a python depends on gimp
<ScottK> seb128: Looking at the package description, it doesn't sound like it's meant to be private.
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+package/gimp-python
<seb128> ok, I'll let that for somebody who knows about gimp-python
<ScottK> If I were to guess, I'd guess this is a long standing issue with the package, we just never had another package that used it before.
<ScottK> OK.
<ubotu> New bug: #145044 in gftp (main) "gftp-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV in start_thread()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145044
<ubotu> New bug: #145694 in hal (main) "Added YP-T9 player support on 10-usb-music-players.fdi" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145694
<seb128> ScottK: I would say that's a gimp plugin feature and that gimp or other applications using it should update the python path
<seb128> but I'm not sure, there is nothing on bugzilla about it
<ubotu> New bug: #145696 in ubuntu "firefox and xgl cause 100% CPU" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145696
<ubotu> New bug: #145264 in c2050 (universe) "c2050 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145264
<ubotu> New bug: #145697 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "When I go to folder Send Mails, the thunderbird  close!" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145697
<ubotu> New bug: #145695 in network-manager (main) "[gutsy]  Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset, based Wireless dosen't work." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145695
<ubotu> New bug: #145698 in git-completion (universe) "git-completion is obsolete and should be removed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145698
<ubotu> New bug: #145699 in notecase (universe) "package notecase None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/notecase.list]  failed to install/upgrade: Unterprozess post-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurck" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145699
<ubotu> New bug: #145305 in totem (main) "puluguiy" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145305
<ubotu> New bug: #145701 in gnopernicus (universe) "package gnopernicus 1.1.2-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-removal script killed by signal (Interrupt)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145701
<ubotu> New bug: #145447 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145447
<ubotu> New bug: #145704 in ubuntu "Same tooltip on both workspaces when using Compiz" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145704
<ubotu> New bug: #145705 in nautilus (main) "Copy error does not show full name" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145705
<ubotu> New bug: #145706 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythfrontend.real crashed with SIGSEGV in glXMakeCurrentReadSGI()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145706
<ubotu> New bug: #145707 in ubuntu "Kubuntu gutsy beta BEEEEEEEPS when I login, and crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145707
<ubotu> New bug: #145708 in ubuntu "Flicker while bringing a window to the front with Compiz" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145708
<ubotu> New bug: #145709 in ubuntu "Qt3 ~/.qt owner root" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145709
<ubotu> New bug: #145712 in ubiquity (main) "Gutsy beta - Desktop CD install hangs on migration screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145712
<ubotu> New bug: #145713 in gtk+2.0 (main) "gtk file chooser crashes when dragging desktop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145713
<ubotu> New bug: #145714 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythtv-frontend not detecting previous runs of mythsetup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145714
<ubotu> New bug: #145716 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "panel launchers break on upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145716
<ubotu> New bug: #145717 in totem (main) "video not working correctly after installation of compiz-fusion" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145717
<ubotu> New bug: #145718 in ubuntu "[Gutsy]  Allow to choose a different version of nVidia driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145718
<ubotu> New bug: #145715 in ubuntu "Ati Radeon 9200 extremely slow in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145715
<ubotu> New bug: #145721 in network-manager-applet (main) "package network-manager-gnome 0.6.5-0ubuntu9 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145721
<ubotu> New bug: #145723 in network-config (universe) "network-config unresponsive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145723
<ubotu> New bug: #145724 in totem (main) "totem-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145724
<ubotu> New bug: #145725 in compiz (main) "Gutsy: Switching to fullscreen in Totem and having wobbly windows enabled produces a glitch" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145725
<ubotu> New bug: #145726 in evince (main) "[gutsy] [fiesty]  evince print to canon bjc-7004 is brocken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145726
<ubotu> New bug: #145727 in ubuntu "[installer]  trys to unmount /migrationassitant (never mounted)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145727
<ubotu> New bug: #145728 in virtualbox-ose (universe) "Adding an opensource Usb support without problem of usbfs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145728
<qhartman> I'm running the latest Gutsy release and am using Evolution to connect to an Exchange server. It is _painfully_ slow, nearly to the point of being unusable. Evo under Feisty was fine. Any thoughts on troubleshooting this?
<blueyed> qhartman: maybe using strace to see what's going on?
<blueyed> I don't know Evolution though.
<ubotu> New bug: #144326 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144326
<qhartman> I don't know how to use strace well. Can you point me to a good resource for getting up to speed on it?
<ScottK> qhartman: You might also consider using wireshark to capture traffice between your box and the exchange server.  It'll help pingpoint where in the interaction things are slow.
<ScottK> It's also gui, so you ought to be able to work out how to do it...
<ubotu> New bug: #144773 in update-manager (main) "update-manager crashed with AssertionError in saveDistUpgrade()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144773
<ubotu> New bug: #145494 in update-manager (main) "update-manager crashed with IOError in inhibit_sleep()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145494
<qhartman> ScottK: I'm fairly familiar with wireshark, I'll look at that as well. thanks for the suggestion.
<ScottK> You're welcome.
<qhartman> Looking at the tail'ed strace stuff, it looks like it is hanging on long fsync calls. I presume that is flushing data to disc?
<ubotu> New bug: #145734 in restricted-manager (restricted) "[Gutsy b1]  restricted-manager fails to install on first start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145734
<ubotu> New bug: #145732 in libgphoto2 (main) "package libgphoto2-2 2.4.0-2ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: podproces post-installation script zwrci kod bdu 139" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145732
<ubotu> New bug: #145733 in firefox (main) "firefox not working with ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145733
<ScottK> qhartman: Are you using mbox or maildir?
<qhartman> ScottK: I am using whatever storage mechanism Evolution uses as default when using the Exchange plugin.
* ScottK uses Kubuntu so has no idea what that would be.
<ScottK> If it's waiting on disk writes and you're using Mbox, maildir will probably help a lot.
<ScottK> I have no idea if Evo even supports it though.
<qhartman> I honestly don't think it's either maildir or mbox, but I really don't know
<ScottK> Last I looked at Evo a couple of years ago it was using mbox.
<qhartman> ok, I'll look into that. It looks like trackerd is also using a lot of resources. I bet it's causing io wait for evo.
<ubotu> New bug: #145729 in gnucash (universe) "Gnucash: Crash in filechooser while selected folder was modified from console" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145729
<ubotu> New bug: #145736 in ubuntu "[Packaging Request]  libapache2-asp-perl 1.15" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145736
<ScottK> qhartman: That's make a lot of sense.  There's a new Tracker version coming today or tomorrow that's supposed to help with that.
<qhartman> Yup that did it. Killed trackerd and Evo becomes usable again... I hope the new one fixes this behavior, becuase if it doesn't I certainly can't use it. It would really give a black eye to first impressions...
<ScottK> There's been a "If it isn't better before release, we won't enable it by default" discussion ongoing.
<qhartman> Odd that I had to kill it and changing the settings in tracker-preferences to disable evo mail indexing wasn't enough to get it to behave
<qhartman> Glad to hear it. As useful as "universal indexing" can be, I don't know anyone who uses it. Be  a shame to hurt the common case for the sake of the corner case.
<qhartman> Thanks for listening. Keep up the bug hunting, Gutsy is shaping up to be a super nice release!
<ubotu> New bug: #145738 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "connect to server - requires GDM restart to see new connection" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145738
<ubotu> New bug: #145741 in libapache-asp-perl (universe) "[Package Removal Request]  libapache-asp-perl 2.59" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145741
<ubotu> New bug: #145743 in ubuntu "kubuntu 7.10 beta desktop cd freeze at 87%" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145743
<ubotu> New bug: #145744 in dolphin (main) "Dolphin crashes on changing view size (Gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145744
<ubotu> New bug: #145740 in update-manager (main) "Gusty upgrade:  update-manager -d fails (Gutsy beta), downloads pkgs, skips over installing them and asks to reboot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145740
<ubotu> New bug: #145747 in ubuntu "Sound system locks up" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145747
<ubotu> New bug: #145748 in fai (universe) "make-fai-nfsroot.conf contains "feisty" as suite for debootstrap" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145748
<ubotu> New bug: #145749 in ubuntu "Compiz Fusion in Gutsy Gibbon Beta -- Water Effect won't turn off once enabled. Rendering cursor useless." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145749
<ubotu> New bug: #145750 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  hibernate fails on HP nx6325" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145750
<ubotu> New bug: #145751 in kmyfirewall (universe) "Cannot apply configuration: "Error: kdesu: Unknown option '-t'."" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145751
<ubotu> New bug: #145753 in ubuntu "partitions spontaneously renamed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145753
<ubotu> New bug: #145755 in ubuntu "No sound after changing volume while playing sound on an in a 4ch or 6ch channel mode" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145755
<ubotu> New bug: #145758 in ubuntu "Compiz Fusion in Gutsy Gibbon Beta -- Can't disable window snapping" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145758
<ubotu> New bug: #145759 in update-manager (main) "excessive window popups" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145759
<ubotu> New bug: #145760 in cdrtools (multiverse) "conffile prompts on upgrades" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145760
<ubotu> New bug: #145761 in ubuntu "not audio playback when I play anything on ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145761
<ubotu> New bug: #145764 in update-manager (main) "doesn't state why updates are necessary" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145764
<ubotu> New bug: #144905 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144905
<ubotu> New bug: #144925 in rhythmbox (main) "MP3" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144925
<ubotu> New bug: #144953 in serpentine "serpentine crashed with TypeError in <lambda>()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144953
<ubotu> New bug: #145767 in update-manager (main) "no longer supported software dialog is confusing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145767
<ubotu> New bug: #145765 in gajim (universe) "UVF: gajim v0.11.2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145765
<ubotu> New bug: #145768 in firefox (main) "printing hebrew scrambles up the text" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145768
<ubotu> New bug: #145769 in hotkey-setup (main) "Thinkpad volume control control hardware and software mixer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145769
<ubotu> New bug: #145771 in totem (main) "Totem disables screensaver even when playing streaming audio" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145771
<ubotu> New bug: #145770 in ubuntu "BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 0000013c" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145770
<ubotu> New bug: #145772 in acroread (multiverse) "acroread cannot print some pdf files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145772
<ubotu> New bug: #145776 in amarok (main) "crackle sound in amarok on mono tracks" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145776
<ubotu> New bug: #145774 in ubuntu-docs (main) "ubuntu-docs: broken links" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145774
<ubotu> New bug: #145780 in ubuntu "Gutsy: KDE keep crashing, and X restarts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145780
<ubotu> New bug: #145781 in amarok (main) "Audacious can not open sound device" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145781
<ubotu> New bug: #145782 in gnome-control-center (main) "loses workspaces when trying out desktop effects" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145782
<ubotu> New bug: #145786 in gtk+2.0 (main) "libgtk2.0-dev needs dependencies fails to install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145786
<ubotu> New bug: #145787 in ubuntu "Window titlebar large after gutsy beta installation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145787
<ubotu> New bug: #145788 in ubuntu "Acer Aspire 5050 - hda-intel sound doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145788
<ubotu> New bug: #145789 in ubuntu "Poor Intel GMA 900 performance in 2D" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145789
<ubotu> New bug: #145791 in mplayer (multiverse) "wrong default audio language for DVDs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145791
<ubotu> New bug: #145792 in gkrellm (universe) "gkrellm without imaps pops support" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145792
<ubotu> New bug: #145795 in usplash (main) "Usplash uses incorrect resolution" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145795
<ubotu> New bug: #145796 in mplayer (multiverse) "dvdnav not supported by mplayer-nogui" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145796
<ubotu> New bug: #145799 in openoffice.org (main) "[gutsy]  openoffice.org is out of date on powerpc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145799
<ubotu> New bug: #145800 in ubuntu "Compiz Fusion in Gutsy Gibbon Beta -- Momentary Freezes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145800
<ubotu> New bug: #145801 in mplayer (multiverse) "sometimes doesn't detect main title" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145801
<ubotu> New bug: #145803 in ubuntu "7.04 example files on Ubuntu 7.10 LiveCD (CDcover)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145803
<ubotu> New bug: #145805 in aumix (universe) "aumix throws error aumix:  SOUND_MIXER_READ_DEVMASK" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145805
<ubotu> New bug: #145806 in ubuntu "Compiz Fusion in Gutsy Gibbon Beta -- Slow Performance" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145806
<ubotu> New bug: #145809 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Backlight doesn't stay off on Inspiron 6400n" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145809
<ubotu> New bug: #145810 in azureus (universe) "azureus crashes when double clicking file in seeding pane" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145810
<ubotu> New bug: #145811 in nautilus-python "python-nautilus: Feisty: Python script's methods seem to be not called by extension." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145811
<ubotu> New bug: #145773 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "Problem occurs when transfering big file over samba (dup-of: 86767)" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145773
<ubotu> New bug: #145815 in ubuntu "Shutdown fails from Ubuntu 7.10BETA LiveCD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145815
<ubotu> New bug: #145818 in ubuntu "GKrellm causes flickering when screensaver is active" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145818
<ubotu> New bug: #145819 in evolution (main) "[Gutsy]  Can't drag & drop columns in Evolution" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145819
<ubotu> New bug: #145822 in nautilus (main) "Some strings can't be translated" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145822
<ubotu> New bug: #145824 in mplayerplug-in (multiverse) "mozilla-mplayer treats streams as files." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145824
<ubotu> New bug: #145829 in gramps (universe) "gramps.py crashed with SIGSEGV in delete_aspell_speller()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145829
<ubotu> New bug: #145830 in ubuntu "module monitor & display could not be loaded" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145830
<ubotu> New bug: #145831 in gramps (universe) "gramps.py crashed with SIGSEGV in delete_aspell_speller()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145831
<ubotu> New bug: #145834 in gramps (universe) "gramps.py crashed with SIGSEGV in delete_aspell_speller()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145834
<ubotu> New bug: #145836 in ubuntu-meta (main) "live install routine ubuntu 7.10BETA freezing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145836
<ubotu> New bug: #145835 in ubuntu "No network at startup and cannot configure manually" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145835
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-09-28
<ubotu> New bug: #145846 in hal (main) "screen goes blank when switching user" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145846
<ubotu> New bug: #145843 in compiz (main) "Compiz maximizing unreliable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145843
<ubotu> New bug: #145850 in bugzilla (universe) "package bugzilla 2.22.1-2.2ubuntu1 [modified: usr/share/perl5/Bugzilla/Config.pm]  failed to install/upgrade: Unterprozess post-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 14 zurck" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145850
<ubotu> New bug: #145851 in xchat (universe) "xchat crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145851
<osmosis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xen-meta/+bug/120536
<osmosis> marked as fixed, but its not.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120536 in xen-meta "[feature req]  Can someone generate a ununtu-xen-server-amd64 package?" [Wishlist,Fix released] 
<ubotu> New bug: #145848 in udev (main) "No network after installing a command line system" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145848
<ubotu> New bug: #145852 in ntfs-3g (main) "[UVFe]  please merge ntfs-3g (1:1.913-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145852
<ubotu> New bug: #145854 in firefox (main) "sun-java6-plugin crashes with firefox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145854
<ubotu> New bug: #145855 in cupsys (main) "cups does not support Dell 5100cn color laser printer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145855
<ubotu> New bug: #145856 in compiz (main) "Compiz Opens windows off Desktop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145856
<ubotu> New bug: #145858 in gnome-keyring-manager (main) "The OK box should be greyed out until you enter some text" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145858
<ubotu> New bug: #145857 in acpi-support (main) "[gutsy]  thinkpad_acpi oops on thinkpad t22" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145857
<ubotu> New bug: #145860 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "x86_64 kernel not compiled with PM_TRACE option" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145860
<ubotu> New bug: #145866 in ubuntu "system sounds do not play" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145866
<ubotu> New bug: #145869 in ubuntu "[gutsy beta]  package managers freeze when reading package list on live cd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145869
<ubotu> New bug: #145870 in human-icon-theme (main) "Nautilus emblems icons are inconsistent" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145870
<ubotu> New bug: #145871 in ubuntu "dist-upgrade.py: error: no such option: --frontend" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145871
<ubotu> New bug: #145872 in ubuntu "ati propietary driver  direct rendering > no!!! in xgl with ati x300" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145872
<ubotu> New bug: #145873 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome panel discolored" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145873
<ubotu> New bug: #145875 in apt-build (universe) "Support specific version/distribution for packages to build/install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145875
<ubotu> New bug: #145876 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Suspend enables only CPU0 after wake up" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145876
<ubotu> New bug: #145877 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "hdaps doesn't work on Thinkpad R61" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145877
<ubotu> New bug: #145878 in compiz (main) "KDE window decorator crashes on startup when Compiz is default wm in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145878
<ubotu> New bug: #145880 in ubuntu "Gutsy does not reboot or poweroff, other strange behaviour" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145880
<ubotu> New bug: #145881 in xscreensaver (main) "X session dies when xscreensaver runs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145881
<ubotu> New bug: #145884 in network-manager-openvpn (universe) "Please sponsor network-manager-openvpn 0.3.2svn2342-1ubuntu3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145884
<ubotu> New bug: #145885 in monodevelop (universe) "monodevelop crashes on save" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145885
<ubotu> New bug: #145886 in thunderbird (main) "gmail entry missing in thunderbird account wizard on non english locale" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145886
<ubotu> New bug: #145887 in ubuntu "Gutsy Beta: Tablet Notebook's Stylus Not Working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145887
<ubotu> New bug: #145889 in ubuntu "Gutsy Beta: Volume Switch Misconfigured in Kubuntu, but not Ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145889
<musikgoat> how long does it take usually for a comfirmed bug to move to the next action?
<ubotu> New bug: #145890 in firefox (main) "when running firefox in gdb it complains of missing libmozjs.so" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145890
<ubotu> New bug: #145892 in gnome-media (main) "does not record,tried different ways but did not succeed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145892
<RAOF> musikgoat: It really depends on the bug.  There isn't really a usual time.
<ubotu> New bug: #145893 in usplash (main) "Gutsy: No screen output during boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145893
<ubotu> New bug: #145895 in ubuntu-dev-tools (universe) "ppaput confuses users" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145895
<ubotu> New bug: #145896 in ubuntu "640x480 Only After Install of Gutsy Tribe5, Compaq C500t, Intel 945 Chipset, Celeron, 512K" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145896
<ubotu> New bug: #145897 in xorg (main) "Gutsy beta: RED (!) screen of apathy after resume from suspend" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145897
<ubotu> New bug: #145898 in ubuntu "update roblems" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145898
<ubotu> New bug: #145899 in ubuntu "the update process from feisty to gutsy beta not finish" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145899
<ideasman_42> hi
<ideasman_42> Iv been asked to install some packages so as to reproduce a bug
<ideasman_42> "Could you install gedit-dbgsym libglib2.0-0-dbg libgtk2.0-0-dbg and get
<ideasman_42> a new backtrace?"
<ideasman_42> could sombody assist me in this?
<ideasman_42> "sudo apt-get install gedit-dbgsym" dosnt work
<ideasman_42> gedit-dbgsym isnt a known package
<ubotu> New bug: #145901 in gedit (main) "package gedit-common 2.20.0-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145901
<ubotu> New bug: #145904 in kdebase (main) "KDesktop_lock crashed when click cancel " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145904
<ubotu> New bug: #145905 in gnome-vfs-obexftp (universe) "gnome-vfs-obexftp should be installed by default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145905
<ubotu> New bug: #145906 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror crash when downloading file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145906
<ubotu> New bug: #145907 in totem (main) "0 byte file crash totem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145907
<ubotu> New bug: #145908 in kdebase (main) "Kmenuedit crash when create a directory " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145908
<ubotu> New bug: #145909 in aptitude (main) "ERROR: search aborted by fatal exception from gutsy dist-upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145909
<keescook> when apport delivers a crash from the liveCD, is it supposed to launch firefox?
<IntuitiveNipple> good question; assumption would say yes (would it be configured to behave differently than when installed?)
<ubotu> New bug: #145910 in tracker (main) "tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV in gst_type_find_factory_call_function() (dup-of: 141090)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145910
<RAOF> ideasman_42: Have you added the dbgsym repository to your sources.list, and updated your package lists?
<ideasman_42> RAOF, no
<RAOF> ideasman_42: That's why.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<ubotu> New bug: #145911 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Sound Not Working on Toshiba Satellite P106-S6024!" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145911
<ubotu> New bug: #145913 in ubuntu "Virtualbox and Ubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145913
<ubotu> New bug: #145914 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.10 beta dosent load on the inspiron 1501" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145914
<ubotu> New bug: #145915 in openoffice.org (main) "conditional formatting is not working in Openoffice 2.3 in Ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145915
<ubotu> New bug: #145917 in ubuntu "Rhythmbox Has Static While Playing Music" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145917
<ubotu> New bug: #145919 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Apport said it was unable to install package nvidia-glx-new 100.14.19+2.6.22.4-12.3 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/nvidia-settings', which is also in package nvidia-settings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145919
<ubotu> New bug: #145920 in cenon.app (universe) "crashes on startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145920
<ubotu> New bug: #145921 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "echo audio firmware missing " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145921
<ubotu> New bug: #145923 in ubuntu "no HD-DVD support in gutsy BETA" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145923
<ubotu> New bug: #146130 in gnome-panel (main) "cannot get past Time Zone stage of install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146130
<ubotu> New bug: #146132 in acpi (main) "regression: acpi not working since upgrade from feisty to Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146132
<ubotu> New bug: #146134 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "package linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-12-generic 2.6.22-12.32 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146134
<ubotu> New bug: #146135 in eog (main) "eog doesn't add newly created files to slideshow" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146135
<ubotu> New bug: #146136 in linux-meta (main) "package linux-image-generic 2.6.22.12.15 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146136
<ubotu> New bug: #146138 in xserver-xorg-driver-ati (main) "full gnome session hangs with ATI driver and gutsy BETA" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146138
<ubotu> New bug: #146140 in example-content (main) "Ubuntu logo created with Adobe Imageready" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146140
<ubotu> New bug: #146141 in acpi-support (main) "Fn keys for brightness don't work, while brightness applet do. " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146141
<ubotu> New bug: #146142 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-mouse-properties: Horizontal Scrolling is useless" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146142
<ubotu> New bug: #146143 in ubuntu "does not hibernate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146143
<ubotu> New bug: #146144 in petsc4py (universe) "importing petsc results in underfined symbol" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146144
<ubotu> New bug: #146145 in kdebluetooth (main) "Can't recive files from cell phone" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146145
* #ubuntu-bugs  [freenode-info]  if you're at a conference and other people are having trouble connecting, please mention it to staff: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
<ubotu> New bug: #146191 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "iwl4965 does not work after resume" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146191
<ubotu> New bug: #146190 in ubuntu "can't find files with chinese names in gusty beta" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146190
<ubotu> New bug: #146192 in evolution (main) "dragging a contact list in another doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146192
<ubotu> New bug: #146195 in evolution (main) "recursive inclusion of contact lists in other is impossible" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146195
<ubotu> New bug: #146198 in kopete (main) "Add libjasper-runtime to 'Recommends'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146198
<ubotu> New bug: #146196 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Hibernate freezes PC before writing disk image" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146196
<ubotu> New bug: #146199 in evolution (main) "Connection reset by peer warning should be in the status bar" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146199
<ubotu> New bug: #146203 in ubuntu "Failure to upgrade to Gusty Gibbon." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146203
<ubotu> New bug: #146204 in update-manager (main) "update-manager crashes when upgrading from feisty to gutsy beta" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146204
<ubotu> New bug: #146205 in ubuntu "no reboot-shutdown icon in gusty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146205
<ubotu> New bug: #146206 in file-roller (main) "files are copied to a local directory before being extracted" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146206
<ubotu> New bug: #146208 in ifenslave-2.6 (main) "bonding fails on ipw3945" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146208
<ubotu> New bug: #146209 in texlive-base (main) "package texlive 2007-10 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146209
<ubotu> New bug: #146210 in ubuntu "Gutsy Gibbon beta: compiz-fusion maximize - the window jiggles" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146210
<ubotu> New bug: #146207 in ubiquity (main) "Ubiquity hangs installing language packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146207
<ubotu> New bug: #146213 in ubuntu "12345g" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146213
<ubotu> New bug: #145793 in tracker (main) "tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 141090)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145793
<ubotu> New bug: #145825 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in fxDodgeAnimStep() (dup-of: 145821)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145825
<ubotu> New bug: #146216 in network-manager (main) "Network Manager Can't See Working Connection" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146216
<ubotu> New bug: #146217 in spamassassin "Pyzor check fails with SpamAssassin 3.2.2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146217
<ubotu> New bug: #145837 in tracker (main) "tracker search crashed with no aparent reason, during indexing, i supose on NTFS partition (dup-of: 141090)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145837
<ubotu> New bug: #145865 in gimp "gimp crashes with screenshot" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145865
<ubotu> New bug: #145840 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in fxDodgeAnimStep() (dup-of: 145821)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145840
<ubotu> New bug: #145844 in tracker (main) "tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 141090)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145844
<ubotu> New bug: #145839 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-appearance-properties crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145839
<ubotu> New bug: #145832 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-appearance-properties crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145832
<ubotu> New bug: #145833 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-appearance-properties crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145833
<ubotu> New bug: #146219 in tracker (main) "trackerd run out of memory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146219
<ubotu> New bug: #145756 in vbetool (main) "vbetool crashed with signal 5 (dup-of: 132353)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145756
<ubotu> New bug: #146220 in compiz (main) "compiz alt-tab not a smooth zoom" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146220
<ubotu> New bug: #146223 in ubuntu "changing the brightness of the monitor in Ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146223
<ubotu> New bug: #146224 in kde-guidance (main) "displayconfig-restore is requiring functional X to run" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146224
<ubotu> New bug: #146222 in ubiquity (main) "Gutsy: Import user didn't succeed - data loss occured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146222
<ubotu> New bug: #146225 in ntfs-3g (main) "bunzip2 cannot extract files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146225
<ubotu> New bug: #146226 in ubuntu "Cancelling codec search produces redundant error alert" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146226
<ubotu> New bug: #146227 in ubuntu "A suggest about compiz packages in Ubuntu 7.10." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146227
<ubotu> New bug: #146228 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Gutsy Reboot on Resume, nvidia-glx-new and linux-2.6.22-12" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146228
<ubotu> New bug: #146229 in ps3pf-utils (universe) "update to 1.4.1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146229
<ubotu> New bug: #146230 in ps3-kboot (main) "update to 1.4.1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146230
<ubotu> New bug: #146231 in language-pack-cs (main) "Spravce napajeni (kontextova informace u ikony)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146231
<ubotu> New bug: #146233 in ubuntu "Sound at start up Ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146233
<ubotu> New bug: #146234 in yaws (universe) "yaws' /var/run/yaws directory missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146234
<ubotu> New bug: #146235 in tracker (main) "files not always added to recent documents" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146235
<defcon_> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/146238
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146238 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Ralink Drivers do not work out of the box on Ubuntu Gutsy Beta" [Undecided,New] 
<ubotu> New bug: #146236 in language-pack-cs (main) "Bluetooth Manager (ikona) - Browse Device..." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146236
<ubotu> New bug: #146238 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Ralink Drivers do not work out of the box on Ubuntu Gutsy Beta" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146238
<ubotu> New bug: #146240 in ubuntu "ntfs partition with spanish caracters is no mounted correctly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146240
<ubotu> New bug: #146241 in openoffice.org2 (main) "Export to pdf of some characters is wrong with 'Times' font" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146241
<defcon_> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux%2Fkernel%2Fgit%2Flinville%2Fwireless-dev.git&a=search&h=rt2x00&st=commit&s=rt73 <-- why cant ubuntu use the updated driver because the old ones are flawed?
<ubotu> New bug: #146243 in tracker (main) "Does not turncate and limit size of log file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146243
<ubotu> New bug: #146244 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus doesn't update the translation template, should build-depend on intltool" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146244
<Hobbsee> defcon_: #ubuntu-kernel
<ubotu> New bug: #146246 in totem (main) "totem-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV in gst_type_find_factory_call_function()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146246
<ubotu> New bug: #146247 in nautilus-sendto (main) "nautilus-sendto should build-depend on intltool, doesn't update translation template [gutsy] " [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146247
<ubotu> New bug: #146248 in language-pack-cs (main) "Network Manager applet (nm-applet) - preklad kontextove napovedy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146248
<ubotu> New bug: #146252 in nfs-utils (main) "rpc.statd listend on a random UDP port regardless of startup arguments" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146252
<Hobbsee> defcon_: btw - the more you bug about it, the less likely people will do it for you - annoying them isnt cool.
<Hobbsee> or at least, in a timely manner
<defcon_> k
<ubotu> New bug: #146253 in mnogosearch (universe) "mnogosearch needs --with-extra-charsets=all to support Korean, Chinese, Japanese" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146253
<ubotu> New bug: #146255 in dansguardian (universe) "not uptdate dansgardian correctly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146255
<ubotu> New bug: #146257 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice requires restart to use newly added CUPS printers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146257
<ubotu> New bug: #146258 in totem (main) "Poor subtitle filename recognition" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146258
<ubotu> New bug: #146261 in xen-3.1 (main) "Time went backwards error in domU" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146261
<ubotu> New bug: #146264 in oprofile (universe) "[UVFe]  new upstream version with CBE support" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146264
<ubotu> New bug: #146265 in bwbasic (universe) "sdlBasic" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146265
<ubotu> New bug: #146267 in wammu (universe) "wammu crashed with SIGSEGV in fflush()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146267
<ubotu> New bug: #146270 in openssl (main) "[openssl]  off-by-one buffer overflow" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146270
<dholbach> MOTU Q&A session in #ubuntu-classroom in 12 minutes
<ubotu> New bug: #146274 in update-manager (main) "upgrade feisty->gutsy hangs in gtk-mode" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146274
<ubotu> New bug: #146268 in eclipse (universe) "[Gutsy]  eclipse crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146268
<ubotu> New bug: #146272 in linux-meta (main) "[gutsy]  vmware-player is not installable + outdated" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146272
<ubotu> New bug: #146273 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "CD drive always works with kernel 2.6.22-12" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146273
<ubotu> New bug: #146278 in grub (main) "Grub-install crashed at hdb5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146278
<ubotu> New bug: #146280 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "FN Keys for LCD brightness since kernel 2.6.22-12-generic x86_64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146280
<ubotu> New bug: #146269 in openssl (main) "[openssl security]  OpenSSL SSL_get_shared_ciphers() off-by-one buffer overflow" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146269
<ubotu> New bug: #146281 in ubuntu "gnome-app-install crashes always" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146281
<ubotu> New bug: #146211 in evolution "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in camel_message_info_uint32()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146211
<ubotu> New bug: #146137 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146137
<ubotu> New bug: #146285 in ubuntu "Xgl consumes lots of CPU on Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146285
<ubotu> New bug: #146286 in gnash (universe) "No package name (unknown) in about!" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146286
<ubotu> New bug: #146287 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "kernel 2.6.22 fails to mount hard drives, drops to busybox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146287
<ubotu> New bug: #146288 in eog (main) "EOG can't read XMP tags created with F-SPOT" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146288
<ubotu> New bug: #146275 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 145360)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146275
<ubotu> New bug: #146171 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 145360)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146171
<ubotu> New bug: #146298 in ubuntu "intel gm965 compiz dual head issues" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146298
<ubotu> New bug: #146300 in ubuntu "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146300
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #146303 in ubuntu "Gutsy: laptop freezes when connecting power supply" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146303
<ubotu> New bug: #146305 in ubuntu "Icon on the desktop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146305
<ubotu> New bug: #146306 in kdebase (main) "Kate can't insert newline character before first character in file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146306
<ubotu> New bug: #145693 in system-config-printer (main) "system-config-printer.py crashed with TypeError in reinit()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145693
<ubotu> New bug: #146307 in mplayer (multiverse) "[Gutsy]  Mplayer uses xmga instead of xv as standard output" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146307
<ubotu> New bug: #146308 in centerim (universe) "Segfault when using PGP key" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146308
<ubotu> New bug: #146309 in qt4-x11 (main) "Qt4's qtsql package information incorrect" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146309
<ubotu> New bug: #146311 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "VM86 not enabled for LPIA" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146311
<ubotu> New bug: #145827 in gnome-control-center (main) "Gnome-appearance-properties freeze" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145827
<ubotu> New bug: #145841 in gthumb "gthumb crashed with SIGSEGV in add_scheme_if_absent()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145841
<ubotu> New bug: #146314 in aptitude (main) "package description says html is included but it seams not" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146314
<ubotu> New bug: #146315 in gparted (main) "gparted crashed with SIGSEGV in Gtk::CheckMenuItem::set_active()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146315
<ubotu> New bug: #146318 in network-manager (main) "network doesn't after boot until wireless is disabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146318
<jeromeg> anyone running gutsy with gnome desktop here ?
<jeromeg> seb128: could you confirm that bug 146305 is a problem with nautilus ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146305 in nautilus "Icon on the desktop" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146305
<ubotu> New bug: #146299 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_set_valist()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146299
<ubotu> New bug: #146324 in ubuntu "FreeWRL VRML/X3D Browser needs packaging." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146324
<ubotu> New bug: #146326 in openoffice.org (main) "auto correct is enabled in OOo Calc even though the toolbar shows it as disabled." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146326
<ubotu> New bug: #146328 in mythtv (multiverse) "clarify myth-database "remote computers" template message" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146328
<ubotu> New bug: #146330 in evolution (main) "evolution addressbook crashes when selecting a 'Show' category" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146330
<ubotu> New bug: #146331 in synaptic (main) "synaptic: ships no 24x24 icon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146331
<ubotu> New bug: #146332 in bug-buddy (main) "bug-buddy crashes java applications (i.e. eclipse)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146332
<ubotu> New bug: #146333 in evolution (main) "Evolution broken after upgrade to gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146333
<ubotu> New bug: #146254 in gstreamer0.10 (main) "totem-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146254
<ubotu> New bug: #146335 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "gutsy beta: suspend fails to resume (no restricted drivers installed)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146335
<ubotu> New bug: #146337 in kdebluetooth (main) "[gutsy]  package libkbluetooth0 1.0~beta7-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libqobex.so.0.0.9', which is also in package qobex" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146337
<ubotu> New bug: #146218 in file-roller (main) "file-roller crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 122973)" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146218
<ubotu> New bug: #146338 in virtualbox-ose (universe) "virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.22-12-generic doesn't exist but kernel image has been upgraded to 2.6.22-12-generic; /etc/init.d/vboxdrv missing (dup-of: 137599)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146338
<ubotu> New bug: #146339 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "Impossible to change to intel xorg driver with "Screens and Graphics"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146339
<ubotu> New bug: #146256 in deskbar-applet (main) "deskbar-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in gnome_desktop_item_launch()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146256
<ubotu> New bug: #146260 in deskbar-applet (main) "deskbar-applet crashed with MemoryError in call_async() (dup-of: 140942)" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146260
<ubotu> New bug: #146340 in compiz (main) "System hangs when switching to fullscreen mode and back in vmware a few times" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146340
<ubotu> New bug: #146342 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "[GUTSY]  Black screen with nvidia-glx on Quadro4 500 GoGL" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146342
<ubotu> New bug: #146343 in acpi-support (main) "package acpi-support 0.103 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146343
<ubotu> New bug: #146345 in miro (universe) "miro-data: parse error in mime-info XML file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146345
<bdmurray> ubotu sure is chatty today
<Pici> hehe.
<ubotu> New bug: #146266 in evince (main) "evince crashed with SIGSEGV on opening PDF files not created by OpenOffice" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146266
<ubotu> New bug: #146277 in gimp (main) "gimp-2.4 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146277
<ubotu> New bug: #146346 in phpmyadmin (universe) "[gustsy]  install doesn't creates symbolic link to wwww" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146346
<ubotu> New bug: #146347 in gnome-mount (main) "[gutsy]  Inserted cds are not shown" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146347
<ubotu> New bug: #146348 in powermanagement-interface (main) "package powermanagement-interface 0.3.17 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146348
<ubotu> New bug: #146349 in ubuntu "Resolution issues w/ Dell D610 laptop with Intel 915GM video (2nd LCD)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146349
<bdmurray> pedro_: which bug is the no login sound bug?
<pedro_> bdmurray: bug 129029
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129029 in udev "[Gutsy Tribe-5]  No Sound on Login Screen or during Login" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129029
<bdmurray> That bug could use a "No more confirmation necessary" message. ;)
<bdmurray> The last four comments or so are just me toos
<ubotu> New bug: #146350 in opensc (universe) "Files missing from libopensc2 package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146350
<pedro_> yep, but they are going to confirm it anyways...
<bdmurray> True, I think part of the problem is that it is not obvious that the bug is milestoned.
<ubotu> New bug: #146351 in ubuntu "Installing Virtual PDF Printer in CUPS trashes PDF printing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146351
<ubotu> New bug: #146353 in gnome-panel (main) "Ubuntu 7.10 has no graphic Booting and 2' 47'' delay" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146353
<ubotu> New bug: #146352 in tangerine-icon-theme (main) "[Gutsy]  Use Tango styled icon for Inkscape" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146352
<ubotu> New bug: #146356 in gtk+2.0 (main) "Filechooser create invalid bookmark via drag and drop." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146356
<ubotu> New bug: #146355 in bzip2 (main) "cannot extract files on ntfg-3g partitions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146355
<ubotu> New bug: #146360 in emerald (universe) "emerald crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_gc_new_with_values()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146360
<ubotu> New bug: #146361 in firefox (main) "File association preference broken " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146361
<ubotu> New bug: #146364 in audacity (universe) "audacity fileopen dialog do not show unicode filenames properly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146364
<ubotu> New bug: #146365 in ubuntu "[Gutsy Beta]  ati-driver-installer now broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146365
<ubotu> New bug: #146366 in totem (main) ".mov file's are choppy with totem-gstreamer backend" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146366
<ubotu> New bug: #146367 in samba (main) "An extra 'executable' bit is seen when POSIX ACL is used by Samba" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146367
<ubotu> New bug: #146369 in ubuntu "USB keyboard not available at 7.10 Beta LiveCD boot menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146369
<ubotu> New bug: #146370 in ubuntu "3D Desktop does not work with ubuntu 7.10 beta (but works with 7.04)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146370
<pedro_> ouch now my sound is broken :-(
<bdmurray> pedro_: really?  after a kernel update?
<pedro_> bdmurray: i guess so, do you know of some problems related to the intel 82801G  ?
<ubotu> New bug: #146221 in ubuntu "finally not done!" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146221
<ubotu> New bug: #146374 in ubuntu "Unable to install login screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146374
<ubotu> New bug: #146375 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_window_is_toplevel_frozen()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146375
<pedro_> and just now that i was planning to take my laptop with me to see the recent it crowd episode in the train :-(
<bdmurray> pedro_: recent? Has season 2 started?
<pedro_> yes sr!
<pedro_> there's already 5 episodes
<bdmurray> I bought the PAL DVD when I was in London last.
<bdmurray> pedro_: What is the pci id of your sound card?
<pedro_> bdmurray: let me see
<pedro_> bdmurray: 00:1b:0 0403: 8086:27d8
<stgraber> Some friends of mine reported no sound with toshiba laptops (A100 and A200)
<stgraber> issue seems to be Feisty+Gutsy and working with Edgy :(
<bdmurray> stgraber: Have they submitted bugs? I'd be happy to help move them along a bit.
<pedro_> mine is a thinkpad x60
<stgraber> bdmurray: IIRC I reported one before I changed my laptop (it was a toshiba A100) let me find it again :)
<bdmurray> pedro_: I have that same device
<bdmurray> And I have sound on my laptop.
<ubotu> New bug: #146378 in module-assistant (universe) "[gutsy]  modules-assistant useless due to linux/config.h not found for many packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146378
<stgraber> My bug was : bug 88400 but it seems to be fix released (I'm pretty sure I still had no sound with Tribe-5) there are also : bug 116326 bug 120684 bug 120302
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 88400 in linux-source-2.6.20 "[Feisty]  Sound card (HDA) no more detected after switching from -8 to -9" [Low,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88400
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116326 in linux-source-2.6.22 "No audio INTEL HD audio - Realtek ALC268 codec - Toshiba A205-S4577" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116326
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120684 in linux-source-2.6.22 "toshiba a200 no sound at all" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120684
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120302 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Feisty Sound not working at all on a toshiba a200 satellite has intel HDA" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120302
* pedro_ looking
<bdmurray> pedro_: can you pastebin modinf snd_hda_intel ?
<bdmurray> s/modinf/modinfo/
<pedro_> ok
<pedro_> bdmurray: is here: http://pastebin.com/d4d5dff0e
<bdmurray> pedro_: And there is nothing odd in dmesg?
<ubotu> New bug: #146259 in tracker (main) "tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146259
<ubotu> New bug: #146380 in ubuntu "Brightness doesn't go higher than minimum when batter not present" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146380
<pedro_> bdmurray: noup nothing -> http://pastebin.com/d54616617
<bdmurray> pedro_: Unrelated but does your e1000 interface cause you any issues?
<ubotu> New bug: #146381 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-appearance-properties crashes when switching from "None" to "Normal" in visual effects" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146381
<ubotu> New bug: #146383 in ubuntu "soundblaster audigy 2zs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146383
<pedro_> bdmurray: don't know i don't use that interface...
<ubotu> New bug: #146382 in postgresql-8.2 (main) "A tsvector can make database dumps unrestorable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146382
<bdmurray> pedro_: Hrm, this isn't making much sense to me.  Your linux-source- and linux-ubuntu-modules- are in sync right?
<pedro_> bdmurray: yep , 2.6.22-12 , will try with another kernel
<bdmurray> The module comes from linux-ubuntu-modules which contains some kernel drivers
<ubotu> New bug: #146386 in adduser (main) "package adduser 3.103ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146386
<ubotu> New bug: #146387 in shadow (main) "package passwd 1:4.0.18.1-9 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146387
<ubotu> New bug: #146388 in ntfs-3g (main) "package ntfs-3g None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/ntfs-3g.list]  failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146388
<ubotu> New bug: #146390 in fuse (main) "package fuse-utils 2.7.0-1ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146390
<ubotu> New bug: #146392 in mozilla-firefox (main) "Firefox crashes on livecd when attempting to install flash plugin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146392
<ubotu> New bug: #146394 in xorg-server (main) "xorg crashing( sig11) / gutsy / vesa w/ Backtrace" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146394
<ubotu> New bug: #146396 in update-manager (main) "Could not Calculate Upgrade Error when upgrading from feisty to gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146396
<ubotu> New bug: #146397 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "ACER TravelMate 8204 WLMI: suspend/hibernate does not power off the laptop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146397
<ubotu> New bug: #146398 in gdebi (main) "gdebi ignores Replaces directive in case of Conflict" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146398
<ubotu> New bug: #146391 in firestarter (universe) "firestarter crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_table_unref()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146391
<ubotu> New bug: #146402 in ubuntu "Screen resolutons problems on Sony Laptop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146402
<ubotu> New bug: #145903 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Kernel update 2.6.20-16.32 breaks evolution/wifi/suspend" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145903
<ubotu> New bug: #146400 in tracker (main) "tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 141090)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146400
<ubotu> New bug: #146403 in software-properties (main) "software-properties-kde crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146403
<ubotu> New bug: #146404 in python2.4 (main) "package python2.4-minimal 2.4.4-6ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146404
<ubotu> New bug: #146405 in ubuntu "ubuntu does not initialize after login " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146405
<ubotu> New bug: #146406 in ubuntu "restricted driver install does not failover to net if cd is not present" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146406
<ubotu> New bug: #146407 in pidgin (main) "package libpurple-bin 1:2.2.0-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: intentando sobreescribir `/usr/bin/purple-remote', que est? tambi?n en el paquete pidgin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146407
<ubotu> New bug: #146409 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 145360)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146409
<ubotu> New bug: #146399 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal crashed with signal 7" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146399
<ubotu> New bug: #146410 in update-manager (main) "Problems upgrading x11-common when moving Feisty -> Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146410
<ubotu> New bug: #146414 in fluxbox (universe) "fluxbox right click menu doesnt work in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146414
<ubotu> New bug: #146415 in empathy (universe) "Please apply this patch" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146415
<ubotu> New bug: #146418 in bluez-gnome (main) "connect to bluetooth mouse fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146418
<ubotu> New bug: #146412 in gnome-screensaver "gnome-screensaver-dialog never shows up" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146412
<ubotu> New bug: #146419 in usplash (main) "Usplash doesn't work on Kubuntu 64Bit (Gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146419
<ubotu> New bug: #146420 in redhat-cluster-suite (main) "init script fails in trying to join fence domain" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146420
<ubotu> New bug: #146424 in acpi-support (main) "unplugging AC puts laptop to sleep" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146424
<ubotu> New bug: #146426 in xserver-xorg-driver-nv (main) "computer powers off when unpacking large tarball in gnome-terminal, but not with nvidia drivers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146426
<ubotu> New bug: #146427 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "sun-java6-jre package won't install for menlow-lpia platform, missing dependency" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146427
<ubotu> New bug: #146428 in nautilus (main) "Beep when deleting anything in nautilus using the keyboard" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146428
<ubotu> New bug: #146431 in ubuntu "active program/window is transparent" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146431
<ubotu> New bug: #146432 in compiz (main) "compiz flashes on window focus" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146432
<ubotu> New bug: #146411 in gnome-games (main) "gnect crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146411
<ubotu> New bug: #146434 in xchat-gnome (main) "xchat-gnome has the wrong servers for Oz.org under OzNet" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146434
<ubotu> New bug: #145797 in ghostscript (main) "gs crashed with signal 24 in gs_gc_reclaim()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145797
<ubotu> New bug: #145802 in imagemagick (main) "identify crashed with signal 24 in CopyMagickString()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145802
<ubotu> New bug: #146436 in totem (main) "Totem will not play the asx stream from hannity.com" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146436
<ubotu> New bug: #146437 in fast-user-switch-applet (main) "FUSA dosn't start new gdm session" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146437
<ubotu> New bug: #146438 in gedit (main) "Adding save all option to file menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146438
<ubotu> New bug: #146439 in ubuntu "kde resources warns for lacking resource for wrong item" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146439
<ubotu> New bug: #146440 in language-selector (main) "bad tokens in fontconfig zh_CN" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146440
<ubotu> New bug: #146442 in pitivi (universe) "pitivi crashed with SIGSEGV in _gtk_text_line_byte_locate()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146442
<ubotu> New bug: #146443 in ubuntu "Dancing pointer !" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146443
<ubotu> New bug: #146445 in gnome-pilot (main) "Gnome pilot applet in wrong category" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146445
<ubotu> New bug: #146446 in compiz (main) "Rhythmbox's minimize to the status bar is inconsistent in compiz" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146446
<ubotu> New bug: #146448 in ubuntu "warning during update process" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146448
<ubotu> New bug: #146447 in gcj-4.1 (main) "ProRealtime applet crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146447
<ubotu> New bug: #146450 in update-manager (main) "[gutsy]  Update-manager fails to start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146450
<ubotu> New bug: #146451 in gnome-panel (main) "workspace switcher broken if panel is vertical" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146451
<ubotu> New bug: #146452 in gparted (main) "gparted works very slowely on LiveCD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146452
<ubotu> New bug: #146453 in ubuntu "Latest Update Breaks KDE" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146453
<ubotu> New bug: #146454 in language-pack-gnome-en (main) "package language-pack-gnome-en 1:7.10+20070914 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146454
<ubotu> New bug: #146455 in ubuntu "video playback doesn't work on Gutsy Beta and Nvidia" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146455
<ubotu> New bug: #146456 in ubuntu "Ubuntu-Server no network after installation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146456
<ubotu> New bug: #146457 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  Shutdown Screen incorrect" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146457
<ubotu> New bug: #146458 in evince (main) "Warnings about accelerators" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146458
<ubotu> New bug: #146459 in firefox (main) "switching firefox tabs sometimes causes firefox to lose focus with compiz" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146459
<ubotu> New bug: #146461 in compiz (main) "pidgin minimize to tray is visually wrong using compiz" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146461
<ubotu> New bug: #146462 in ubuntu "/tmp/dbus-d61GTGYW|M-error when loading GNOME" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146462
<bdmurray> pedro_: ping
<pedro_> bdmurray: pong
<bdmurray> I'm looking at bug 136485 and trying to add an upstream watch for it.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136485 in gparted "gparted crashed with SIGSEGV in Glib::SignalProxyNormal::slot0_void_callback()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136485
<pedro_> let me see
<bdmurray> Also I was wondering if you knew anybody upstream.
<ubotu> New bug: #146465 in kdepim (main) "repetitions are counted wrongly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146465
<pedro_> bdmurray: i'll re open the upstream bug
<bdmurray> Okay, I just got the same crash using the Beta CD.  I think it makes gparted kind of useless.
<pedro_> bdmurray: done
<bdmurray> How did you add the watch?
<pedro_> just clicked in the +project, enter gparted and then the gnome bugzilla url of the report
<bdmurray> Hm, thanks.
<pedro_> you're welcome
<ubotu> New bug: #146468 in compiz (main) "windows flicker on click to switch" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146468
<ubotu> New bug: #146470 in ubuntu "No drivers for Siemens Gigaset Usb Adapter 108" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146470
<ubotu> New bug: #146471 in system-config-printer (main) "Printer configuration dialog has an active checkbox that shouldn't be" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146471
<ubotu> New bug: #146472 in totem (main) "Dieser Medientyp (DVD) kann nicht von Totem wiedergegeben werden, da die dafr notwendigen Plugins nicht verfgbar sind." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146472
<ubotu> New bug: #146475 in ubuntu-dev-tools (universe) "pbuilder-dist: chroot creation failed with and error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146475
<ubotu> New bug: #146478 in gnome-bluetooth (main) "gnome-obex-send incorrectly reports a device is unable to receive obex file transfers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146478
<ubotu> New bug: #146479 in snort (universe) "snort package can't install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146479
<ubotu> New bug: #146480 in ubuntu "Shutdown interface slow to load" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146480
<ubotu> New bug: #146481 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox notifications clip long text" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146481
<ubotu> New bug: #146483 in ubuntu "Unable to build the vmmon module for VMWare 6.0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146483
<ubotu> New bug: #146484 in ubuntu ""Language Support" applet, default language dropdown problems" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146484
<ubotu> New bug: #146485 in ubuntu "Fonts render erronously in Mozilla apps" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146485
<ubotu> New bug: #146489 in ubuntu "Booting with usplash leads to hang on suspend" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146489
<ubotu> New bug: #146486 in knetstats (universe) "knetstats resets interface's "Received" statistic at 4096MB" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146486
<ubotu> New bug: #146487 in xorg (main) "Upgraded to gutsy x windows won't start with missing symbol drmSetServerInfo in libdri.so" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146487
<ubotu> New bug: #146491 in ubuntu "No sound after resuming from suspend to RAM on HP nx8220" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146491
<ubotu> New bug: #146494 in debian-installer (main) "fails to install on encrypted partition using lvm" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146494
<ubotu> New bug: #146497 in xulrunner (universe) "libxul0d has missing dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146497
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-09-29
<ubotu> New bug: #146499 in adept (main) "version-upgrade doesn't upgrade to gutsy on adept-manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146499
<ubotu> New bug: #146500 in ubuntu "bash ignoring $PATH?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146500
<ubotu> New bug: #146501 in language-pack-en-base (main) "Package language-pack-en-base 20070928 fails to install due to broken dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146501
<ubotu> New bug: #146502 in adept (main) "Update tool Crashed (Kubuntu 7.0.4 to 7.10)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146502
<ubotu> New bug: #146503 in ubuntu-meta (main) "package ubuntu-desktop 1.74 failed to install/upgrade: problemy z zalenociami - pozostawiony nieskonfigurowany" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146503
<ubotu> New bug: #146505 in util-linux (main) "loop option should be in manual list" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146505
<ubotu> New bug: #146506 in ubuntu "[Gutsy]  Beta Desktop CD has no bar at top or bottom" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146506
<ubotu> New bug: #146507 in apparmor (main) "apparmor Firefox flash enable Profile include" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146507
<ubotu> New bug: #146510 in ubuntu "Installing Gutsy beta stops while checking harddisks" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146510
<bdmurray> Is it gdm that creates the suspend / hibernate / log out menu when you click the log out button?
<ubotu> New bug: #146511 in lighttpd (universe) "lighttpd-mod-cml package issue" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146511
<macd> bdmurray, say your response to bug #146489, I meant to type to text above the dup line ;)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146489 in usplash "Booting with usplash leads to hang on suspend" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146489
<macd> s/say/saw
<ubotu> New bug: #146508 in linux-meta (main) "root user has access to all of /dev/mem" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146508
<netws> i've got a kernel Oops, running 2.6.20-16-generic (root@king) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Ubuntu 4.1.2-0ubuntu4)) #2
<netws> SMP
<netws> kernel: [170572.340069]  Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000000000000000 RIP: , kernel: [170572.339904]  BUG: at fs/ext3/inode.c:1670 ext3_releasepage() , anyone out there knows something about this one  ?
<bdmurray> netws: It's a kernel bug.  Do you have the latest version of the kernel installed?
<netws> bdmurray: latest patches installed for 7.04, yes
<bdmurray> macd: As far as I know the default grub options don't contain a "vga=" option
<bdmurray> netws: Do you know what brought it on?
<ubotu> New bug: #146512 in ubuntu "Reinstall required for some applications to work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146512
<ubotu> New bug: #146513 in udev (main) "package volumeid 113-0ubuntu13 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146513
<netws> well, should i comment it's running on Intel core 2 dou E6600 ? uname -a says Linux e6 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Sun Sep 23 18:31:23 UTC 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<bdmurray> netws: I mean do you know what you were doing when it occurred?
<netws> bdmurray: several things run while this Oops occured, but i guess dvd::rip's i/o did it
<bdmurray> A bug report might be worthwhile but I'm not certain if it would get fixed for 2.6.20
<netws> never reporting a bug, is launchpad.net the correct place to do so, or better go with ubuntu forums ? i can provide all kern.log messages
<bdmurray> launchpad.net is the correct place
<netws> bdmurray: ok, will do. thank you
<bdmurray> you'll want to look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies
<bdmurray> and report it at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+filebug
<netws> i see, will read
<ubotu> New bug: #146515 in ubuntu "fglrx - gutsy - ati: Black Screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146515
<ubotu> New bug: #146516 in yelp (main) "No images are displayed in yelp pages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146516
<ubotu> New bug: #146517 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.78 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): installArchives() failed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146517
<ubotu> New bug: #146518 in strigi (main) "strigi" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146518
<ubotu> New bug: #146519 in ubuntu "after booting gutsy 7.10 kubuntu desktop beta, all menus have giant letters" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146519
<ubotu> New bug: #146520 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "package mysql-client-5.0 5.0.45-1ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: yritetty ylikirjoittaa `/usr/bin/innotop', joka on my?s paketissa innotop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146520
<ubotu> New bug: #146522 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.78 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146522
<ubotu> New bug: #146523 in udev (main) "package volumeid 113-0ubuntu13 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146523
<ubotu> New bug: #146524 in ubuntu-meta (main) "package ubuntu-desktop 1.74 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146524
<ubotu> New bug: #146521 in udev (main) "package udev 113-0ubuntu13 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146521
<netws> no launchpad.net account, no bug report. gmx.net doesn't like mails from launchpad.net. as it seems
<ubotu> New bug: #146525 in hotkey-setup (main) "package hotkey-setup 0.1-17ubuntu19 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146525
<ubotu> New bug: #146526 in ubuntu "rosegarden crashes frequently" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146526
<ubotu> New bug: #146528 in alacarte (main) "Alacarte crashes on open" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146528
<ubotu> New bug: #146529 in emerald (universe) "emerald and emerald-theme-manager stopped working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146529
<ubotu> New bug: #146530 in evince (main) "POPPLER_ACTION_UNKNOWN from Squid26.pdf" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146530
<netws> next Oops here. again, another kernel: [170572.339904]  BUG: at fs/ext3/inode.c:1670 ext3_releasepage() 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Sun Sep 23 18:31:23 UTC 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ubotu> New bug: #146533 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Suspend/resume regression in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146533
<ubotu> New bug: #146536 in update-manager (main) "Could not calculate the upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146536
<ubotu> New bug: #146531 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "new gutsy xorg ati driver (1:6.7.194-1ubuntu1) breaks my laptop LCD resolutions." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146531
<ubotu> New bug: #146535 in update-manager (main) "reports it needs 115M on /boot; that really can't be" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146535
<ubotu> New bug: #146538 in update-manager (main) "[Gutsy T-5 to Beta]  "Could not calculate the upgrade"  (dup-of: 146536)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146538
<ubotu> New bug: #146540 in ubuntu "[131L]  - no brightness adjustment - 7.10-amd64-beta" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146540
<ubotu> New bug: #146542 in ubuntu "[131L]  - no wifi on/off - 7.10-amd64-beta" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146542
<ubotu> New bug: #146543 in gnome-panel (main) "can only really have one row in workspace switcher" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146543
<ubotu> New bug: #146547 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-common 1:2.3.0~rc1-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: unable to move aside `./usr/lib/openoffice/share/config/soffice.cfg/modules/simpress/accelerator' to install new version" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146547
<ubotu> New bug: #146548 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade Tool Crashed - Upgrade to Kubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146548
<ubotu> New bug: #146549 in ubuntu "xserver 3D acceleration not working on Intel945GM" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146549
<ubotu> New bug: #146550 in system-config-printer (main) "[Gutsy Beta]  Incorrect default for Canon Pixma MP800" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146550
<ubotu> New bug: #146551 in lilo-installer (main) "LILO installtion hangs during install due to Volume ID warning" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146551
<ubotu> New bug: #146552 in ubuntu "[Gutsy Beta]  Screen off-centre" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146552
<ubotu> New bug: #146553 in update-manager (main) "Could not calculate the upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146553
<ubotu> New bug: #146537 in ubuntu "Cheese silently fails to record video." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146537
<ubotu> New bug: #146554 in update-manager (main) "error message while starting update manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146554
<ubotu> New bug: #146555 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "Screens and Graphics Tool Claims User Lacks Privileges and Fails to Show Correct Resolution" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146555
<ubotu> New bug: #146557 in cfs (universe) "package cfs 1.4.1-18 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146557
<ubotu> New bug: #146558 in ubuntu "Audio out is making distorted sounds on Macbook Pro" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146558
<ubotu> New bug: #146559 in ia32-libs (universe) "32-bit libsigc++-2.0-0c2a required to run skype 1.4.0.99 on gutsy amd64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146559
<ubotu> New bug: #146560 in gdebi (main) "gdebi-gtk crashed with AttributeError in on_button_install_clicked() (dup-of: 123674)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146560
<ubotu> New bug: #146562 in kdesudo (main) "default sudo timeouts too long. Potential risks from gui pov." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146562
<ubotu> New bug: #146564 in texlive-extra (main) "package texlive-latex-extra 2007-3 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146564
<ubotu> New bug: #146565 in lyx (universe) "package lyx 1.5.0-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146565
<ubotu> New bug: #146566 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.78 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /tmp/tmplzayRw/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), E:Sub-process /tmp/tmplzayRw/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146566
<macd> does ubuntu support fixing bugs related to packages that dont ship in a release?
<ubotu> New bug: #146567 in totem (main) "totem video freezes while playing videos" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146567
<ubotu> New bug: #146568 in tracker (main) "tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 141090)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146568
<Flannel> How could Ubuntu fix it?
<macd> thats my thoughts also, I was just looking at some bug reports, assigning them, requesting omre info, etc, and came across a few that fit the profile, what sort of response would that warrant in LP?
<RAOF> !response | macd
<ubotu> macd: response is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<macd> ah hah!
<macd> the holy grail
<RAOF> macd: Very, very useful :)
<macd> ok, what about packages that are contained in canonicals commercial repos?
* RAOF leaves that question open for someone who knows the answer.
<macd> well in this case I got lucky since gutsy doesnt have one yet ;P
<ubotu> New bug: #146570 in compizconfig-settings-manager (universe) "[gutsy]  compizconfig-settings-manager (ccsm): cannot enable/disable features." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146570
<ubotu> New bug: #146571 in nvidia-settings (restricted) "nvidia crash when putting in 3d graphics driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146571
<ubotu> New bug: #146575 in update-manager (main) "Error, pkgProblemResolver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146575
<ubotu> New bug: #146576 in udev (main) "[gutsy]  volumeid fails to install (bad option)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146576
<ubotu> New bug: #146577 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "cannot finish startup the system.  vmlinuz-2.6.22-12-generic" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146577
<ubotu> New bug: #146582 in ubuntu "gusty update manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146582
<ubotu> New bug: #146583 in grub-installer (main) "[Gutsy Beta]  Desktop CD doesn't put Gutsy in Grub" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146583
<ubotu> New bug: #146585 in a2ps (universe) "package a2ps 1:4.13c~rc5-1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146585
<ubotu> New bug: #146586 in network-manager (main) "[gutsy] network-manager drops connection when transfering large files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146586
<ubotu> New bug: #146587 in udev (main) "package volumeid 113-0ubuntu13 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146587
<macd> This volumeid bug keeps showing up all day, Im wondering if there should be a notice in the topic of #ubuntu+1?
<osmosis> can someone reopen this bug please?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xen-meta/+bug/120536
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120536 in xen-meta "[feature req]  Can someone generate a ubuntu-xen-server-amd64 package?" [Wishlist,Fix released] 
<RAOF> osmosis: Why can't you?
<osmosis> RAOF: i thought I dont have access or something. I tried, but it stays locked.
<osmosis> RAOF: oh, your right. it worked this time. thanks.
<RAOF> osmosis: You *should* able to change the status, but not the priority.  Also, isn't that fixed? :)
<ubotu> New bug: #146588 in ubuntu "There is no libopensync-plugin-synce in the Gutsy Repositories" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146588
<osmosis> RAOF: no, its not fixed.  There is no 'server' package.  Only a 'desktop' package which installs firefox and gtk everything.
<RAOF> Ah, right.
<ubotu> New bug: #146593 in guarddog (universe) "Can't remove or upgrade package guarddog." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146593
<ubotu> New bug: #146594 in ubuntu "app-install-data-commercial_7.3_all.deb: unable to open files list file for package `vino'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146594
<ubotu> New bug: #146597 in ubuntu "wireless no longer works after upgrade to Gusty Beta" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146597
<ubotu> New bug: #146598 in dhcp3 (main) "Can't get DHCP lease from Adtran 1224 switch/router" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146598
<ubotu> New bug: #146595 in ubuntu-artwork (main) "recursive directory loop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146595
<ubotu> New bug: #146596 in update-manager (main) "Gutsy update manager- Could not calculate the upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146596
<ubotu> New bug: #146599 in ubuntu "Disk device order wrong - Grunty beta" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146599
<ubotu> New bug: #146600 in tilda (universe) "Tilda's display is ruined" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146600
<ubotu> New bug: #146601 in compiz (main) "Hyperspace screensaver shows on bottom quarter of screen with compiz" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146601
<ubotu> New bug: #146603 in ubuntu "Automatic X configuration doesn't work, Radeon X-850+Compaq P1100 monitor" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146603
<ubotu> New bug: #146604 in ubuntu "Keyboard becomes useless in Gnome file browser and Eclipse" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146604
<ubotu> New bug: #146606 in gpar2 (universe) "gpar2 crashed with SIGSEGV in Par2Repairer::Process()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146606
<ubotu> New bug: #146608 in update-manager (main) "Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146608
<ubotu> New bug: #146610 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Xgl makes the machine stop responding" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146610
<glock> Need some help please. I was doing an upgrade from feisty - gutsy (amd64) and i get the message: and unresovable package error has occured. in a term i run apt-get dist upgrade and getThe following packages have unmet dependencies:  libfontconfig1: Depends: fontconfig-config (= 2.4.2-1ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed - E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.   any ideas?
<Hobbsee> install fontconfig-config
<glock> Hobbsee, fontconfig-config is already the newest version.fontconfig-config set to manual installed.
<Hobbsee> hm
<ubotu> New bug: #146611 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk reports reversed horizontal/vertical values" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146611
<ubotu> New bug: #146612 in k3b (main) "K3b in Gnome DE in 7.04 and upgrading to Gutsy beta puts 3 kcmshell settings in menu "other" and confuses user to their meaning." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146612
<ubotu> New bug: #146613 in ubuntu "The Norwegian apple keyboard is wrong" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146613
<ubotu> New bug: #146614 in apt (main) "apt-get dist-upgrade fails due to bogus(?) unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146614
<ubotu> New bug: #146620 in nautilus (main) "[gutsy]  able to run any nautilus script only once, next tries fail" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146620
<ubotu> New bug: #146622 in emacs-goodies-el (main) "Please include 'gnus-alias.el' in the gnus-bonus-el packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146622
<ubotu> New bug: #146623 in update-manager (main) "Could not calculate the upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146623
<ubotu> New bug: #146625 in perl (main) "[Gutsy]  Last update breaks APT resolver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146625
<ubotu> New bug: #146630 in udev (main) "gusty aptitude safe-upgrade working around Bug #146536" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146630
<ubotu> New bug: #146631 in gimp (main) "gimp-2.4 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146631
<ubotu> New bug: #146632 in ubuntu "[gutsy, beta]  no sound on asus a8jc laptop (intel hda)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146632
<ubotu> New bug: #146628 in kdebluetooth (main) "package libkbluetooth0 1.0~beta7-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libqobex.so.0.0.9', which is also in package qobex" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146628
<ubotu> New bug: #146629 in ubuntu "No sound and no desktop effects on Vaio-CR120e with gutsy " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146629
<ubotu> New bug: #146633 in update-manager (main) "Could not calculate the upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146633
<ubotu> New bug: #146634 in gnome-control-center (main) "appearance applet "visual effects" tab needs polish" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146634
<ubotu> New bug: #146635 in ubuntu "'E:Indexbestandtype '' wordt niet ondersteund' (that's Dutch)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146635
<ubotu> New bug: #146636 in ubuntu "many application crashes whit "Bus Error" message" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146636
<ubotu> New bug: #146637 in ubuntu "Fn keys works in reverse mode on Dell Inspiron" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146637
<ubotu> New bug: #146640 in udev (main) "device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146640
<ubotu> New bug: #146638 in ubuntu "Boot error message" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146638
<ubotu> New bug: #146639 in ubuntu "built-in microphone not working it gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146639
<ubotu> New bug: #146641 in ubuntu "Request: biblatex package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146641
<ubotu> New bug: #146642 in ubuntu "update manager cannot update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146642
<ubotu> New bug: #146644 in update-manager (main) "An unresolvable problem occured while calculating the upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146644
<ubotu> New bug: #146645 in ubuntu "Cursor sometimes disappears using HWCursor and nVidia on Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146645
<Kmos> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::out_of_range' what():  vector::_M_range_check
<Kmos> Aborted (core dumped)
<Kmos> and don't create a crash report for apport
<Kmos> :(
<ubotu> New bug: #146648 in dovecot (main) "Suboptimal defaults in dovecot.conf" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146648
<ubotu> New bug: #146650 in update-manager (main) "UpdateManager crash on upgrade to Gutsy beta" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146650
<ubotu> New bug: #146651 in evolution (main) "Import assistant should integrate the import progress bar" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146651
<ubotu> New bug: #146653 in eclipse (universe) "[Urgent]  Eclipse crash on tab change" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146653
<ubotu> New bug: #146656 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "[Gutsy]  displayconfig-gtk isn't translated into Spanish, although there's a .mo file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146656
<ubotu> New bug: #146578 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with BadZipfile in _RealGetContents()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146578
<ubotu> New bug: #145039 in vbetool (main) "vbetool crashed with SIGSEGV in rdb()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145039
<ubotu> New bug: #146659 in restricted-manager "[Gutsy]  restricted manager isn't translated into Spanish, there's NOT a .mo file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146659
<ubotu> New bug: #146661 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "No new translation template for displayconfig-gtk 0.3.1 in Rosetta" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146661
<ubotu> New bug: #146662 in ubiquity (main) "installer hangs after clicking next in ready to install page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146662
<ubotu> New bug: #146663 in udev (main) "package volumeid 113-0ubuntu13 failed to install/upgrade: aliprosessi post-installation script palautti virhetilakoodin 2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146663
<ubotu> New bug: #146664 in language-pack-kde-en (main) "package language-pack-kde-en 1:7.10+20070914 failed to install/upgrade: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146664
<ubotu> New bug: #146665 in ubuntu "Nautilus often fails ssh connection" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146665
<ubotu> New bug: #146666 in ubuntu "Installation Break on ASUS P5K SE" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146666
<ubotu> New bug: #146667 in ubuntu "Keyboard malfunction" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146667
<ubotu> New bug: #146669 in ubuntu "Compiz Fusion doesn't work with ATI Radeon 9550" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146669
<ubotu> New bug: #146670 in ubuntu "Wireless Network Interface not created on Thinkpad x60s with Gusty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146670
<ubotu> New bug: #146673 in ubuntu "[kubuntu]  upgrade from feisty to gutsy -> So many problems." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146673
<ubotu> New bug: #146675 in gnome-voice-control (universe) "No available help file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146675
<ubotu> New bug: #146676 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.78 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146676
<ubotu> New bug: #146488 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with IOError in save_config()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146488
<ubotu> New bug: #146677 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "JAVA_HOME not set after upgrade of package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146677
<ubotu> New bug: #146202 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with TypeError in save_fastresume_data()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146202
<ubotu> New bug: #146684 in ubuntu "Bad EIP value & kernel panic on boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146684
<ubotu> New bug: #146685 in ubiquity (main) "Bug when typing keyboard layout name too fast" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146685
<ubotu> New bug: #146682 in cdrkit (main) "[Gutsy]  wodim does not burn while cdrecord does" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146682
<ubotu> New bug: #146686 in ubuntu ""Cannot mount volume" error explanation is a mess" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146686
<ubotu> New bug: #146687 in base-installer (main) "[gutsy beta]  installer hangs when formatting partitions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146687
<ubotu> New bug: #146688 in kdepim (main) "package knotes 4:3.5.7enterprise20070907-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/services/kontact/knotesplugin.desktop', which is also in package kontact" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146688
<ubotu> New bug: #146689 in udev (main) "package udev 113-0ubuntu13 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146689
<ubotu> New bug: #146691 in ubuntu-restricted-extras (multiverse) "ubuntu-restricted-extras install jack" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146691
<ubotu> New bug: #146690 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "Audio fails on Resume from Hibernate & Suspend in Gutsy On Dell " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146690
<ubotu> New bug: #146692 in ubuntu "Gutsy will not boot on Samsung Q45 laptops" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146692
* Hobbsee raises eyebrows
<ubotu> New bug: #146693 in ubuntu "[7.10 beta]  Boot splash is skewed on livecd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146693
<ubotu> New bug: #146694 in ubuntu "Spelling error in Gran Paradiso description in Add/Remove... on Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146694
<ubotu> New bug: #146695 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "Drastic Framerate drop in Gutsy Beta Compared to Feisty in glxgears" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146695
<ubotu> New bug: #146696 in ubuntu "[7.10 beta]  Network manager halts shutdown" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146696
<ubotu> New bug: #146698 in restricted-manager (restricted) "restricted-manager crashes importing pynotify" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146698
<ubotu> New bug: #146699 in acpi-support (main) "Support for CD-ROM-eject button, Fn-F9" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146699
<ubotu> New bug: #146700 in ubuntu-artwork (main) "The human gnome-searchtool icon maximum size is 24x24 making it unclear as a desktop launcher" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146700
<ubotu> New bug: #146702 in ubuntu "Laptop doesn't boot without power adapter" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146702
<ubotu> New bug: #146703 in ubuntu "SD Memory won't mount on HP Laptop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146703
<ubotu> New bug: #146707 in ubuntu "crash at startup after installing ubuntu 7.10 beta" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146707
<ubotu> New bug: #128481 in ekiga (main) "ekiga crashed with SIGSEGV in tinyjpeg_idct_float" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128481
<ubotu> New bug: #146710 in ubuntu "backlight brighness control does not work (Samsung Q45 with Nvidia GForce 8400M)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146710
<ubotu> New bug: #146711 in xfce4-session (main) "package xfce4-session 4.4.1-1ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146711
<ubotu> New bug: #146713 in abcde (universe) "-M parameter doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146713
<ubotu> New bug: #146714 in ggobi (universe) "ggobi scatterplot display issues" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146714
<ubotu> New bug: #146716 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "page allocation failures under network load" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146716
<ubotu> New bug: #146717 in ubuntu "Upgrading from Feisty to Gutsy - Sources.bz2 MD5Sum mismatch" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146717
<ubotu> New bug: #146718 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "package sun-java6-jre 6-02-1ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: underproces pre-installation script drbt af signal (Segmentation fault), core efterladt" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146718
<ubotu> New bug: #146722 in kdebluetooth (main) "package libkbluetooth0 1.0~beta7-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: tentata sovrascrittura di `/usr/lib/libqobex.so.0.0.9', che si trova anche nel pacchetto qobex (dup-of: 146721)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146722
<ubotu> New bug: #146723 in kdebluetooth (main) "package libkbluetooth0 1.0~beta7-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: tentata sovrascrittura di `/usr/lib/libqobex.so.0.0.9', che si trova anche nel pacchetto qobex (dup-of: 146721)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146723
<ubotu> New bug: #146724 in gnome-keyring-manager (main) "gnome keyring manager cannot create permanent keyrings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146724
<zasf> bug 118745
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118745 in xorg-server "Font sizes in Gutsy are affected by bad X.org DPI detection" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118745
<ubotu> New bug: #146726 in rkhunter (universe) "[UVFe]  sync rkhunter 1.3.0-1 from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146726
<ubotu> New bug: #146729 in ubuntu "download language suport cant be ignored" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146729
<ubotu> New bug: #146730 in kde-guidance (main) "/etc/X11/Xsession.d/40guidance-displayconfig_restore: 11: /usr/bin/displayconfig-restore: not found" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146730
<ubotu> New bug: #146734 in gnome-app-install (main) "A tiny bug: Add/Remove application terminates unnecessarily." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146734
<ubotu> New bug: #146735 in file-roller (main) "7zip extraction doesn't use multi-threading" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146735
<ubotu> New bug: #146736 in compizconfig-settings-manager (universe) "compiz config settings manager cant change resize window shortcut" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146736
<ubotu> New bug: #146737 in gnome-network (universe) "Ubuntu offers no "zero configuration network" or so (unlike Apple)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146737
<ubotu> New bug: #146739 in hplip (main) "package hplip 2.7.7.dfsg.1-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146739
<ubotu> New bug: #146740 in sane-backends (main) "package libsane 1.0.19~cvs20070505-3ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146740
<ubotu> New bug: #146741 in hal (main) "package hal-device-manager 0.5.9.1-1ubuntu8 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146741
<ubotu> New bug: #146742 in foomatic-db-hpijs (main) "package foomatic-db-hpijs 20070813-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146742
<ubotu> New bug: #146743 in texlive-lang (main) "Program "vlna" missing from package." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146743
<ubotu> New bug: #146744 in hwdb-client (main) "package hwdb-client-common 0.6.11 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146744
<ubotu> New bug: #146745 in f-spot (main) "package f-spot 0.4.0-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146745
<ubotu> New bug: #146746 in bash (main) "bash crashes with infinitive recursion" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146746
<ubotu> New bug: #146747 in timidity (universe) "package timidity 2.13.2-15ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146747
<ubotu> New bug: #146748 in hal-cups-utils (main) "package hal-cups-utils 0.6.13+svn83-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146748
<ubotu> New bug: #34608 in baltix "Crashes when I try to run or open chm file  (dup-of: 34610)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/34608
<ubotu> New bug: #146750 in nautilus (main) "trash icon opens personnal folder" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146750
<ubotu> New bug: #146751 in rhythmbox (main) "package rhythmbox 0.11.2-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146751
<ubotu> New bug: #146752 in compizconfig-settings-manager (universe) "Wallpapers All Overwritten by Desktop 1 Image" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146752
<ubotu> New bug: #146753 in compiz (main) "Fade focus effect should be half the length" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146753
<ubotu> New bug: #146755 in kdebase (main) "Last choice of shutdown option is not remembered" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146755
<ubotu> New bug: #146756 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.78 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /tmp/tmpW870ZG/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146756
<ubotu> New bug: #146757 in network-manager (main) "package network-manager 0.6.5-0ubuntu14 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146757
<ubotu> New bug: #146758 in fast-user-switch-applet (main) "fast-user-switch-applet should not be placed on the panel by default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146758
<ubotu> New bug: #146759 in compiz (main) "Keyboard Shortcuts issues" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146759
<ubotu> New bug: #146760 in gnome-mount (main) "package gnome-mount 0.6-1ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146760
<ubotu> New bug: #146761 in sound-juicer (main) "package sound-juicer 2.20.0-1ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146761
<ubotu> New bug: #146762 in pingus (universe) "Please sync pingus (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146762
<ubotu> New bug: #146763 in grub (main) "package grub 0.97-29ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146763
<ubotu> New bug: #146771 in update-notifier (main) "package update-notifier 0.59.6 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146771
<ubotu> New bug: #146772 in xsane (main) "package xsane 0.99+0.991-3ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146772
<ubotu> New bug: #146773 in hal (main) "package hal 0.5.9.1-1ubuntu8 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146773
<ubotu> New bug: #146764 in gnome-session (main) "package gnome-session 2.20.0-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146764
<ubotu> New bug: #146765 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "package gnome-volume-manager 2.17.0-2ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146765
<ubotu> New bug: #146766 in ubuntu "Cannot install in Acer 7520 laptop: cannot see full dialogue windows" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146766
<ubotu> New bug: #146767 in ubuntu-meta (main) "package ubuntu-minimal 1.74 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146767
<ubotu> New bug: #146768 in gnome-power-manager (main) "package gnome-power-manager 2.20.0-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146768
<ubotu> New bug: #146769 in powermanagement-interface (main) "package powermanagement-interface 0.3.17 failed to install/upgrade: Abh?ngigkeitsprobleme - lasse es unkonfiguriert" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146769
<ubotu> New bug: #146770 in python-imaging (main) "package python-imaging-sane 1.1.6-1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146770
<ubotu> New bug: #146774 in network-manager-applet (main) "package network-manager-gnome 0.6.5-0ubuntu9 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146774
<ubotu> New bug: #146775 in gthumb (main) "package gthumb 3:2.10.6-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146775
<ubotu> New bug: #146776 in libgphoto2 (main) "package libgphoto2-2 2.4.0-2ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146776
<ubotu> New bug: #146777 in ubuntu "glchess fails to draw 3D field" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146777
<ubotu> New bug: #146779 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "Disabling hal cdrom polling breaks functionality" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146779
<ubotu> New bug: #146782 in openoffice.org (main) "I can not a mouse take the scrolling bar in amd64 gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146782
<ubotu> New bug: #146783 in smplayer (multiverse) "[gutsy]  smplayer dependency on mplayer conflicts mplayer-nogui" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146783
<ubotu> New bug: #146784 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.10 beta: GNOME suggest to install a KDE "Ark" application." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146784
<ubotu> New bug: #146786 in xserver-xgl (universe) "It`s wrong to start xgl by default on normal X sessions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146786
<ubotu> New bug: #146787 in ubuntu "volumeid.postinst syntax error when upgrading to Gutsy." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146787
<ubotu> New bug: #146790 in udev (main) "package udev 113-0ubuntu13 failed to install/upgrade: problemy z zale?no?ciami - pozostawiony nieskonfigurowany" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146790
<ubotu> New bug: #146792 in evolution (main) "Evolution 2.12.0 system configuration update error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146792
<ubotu> New bug: #146791 in totem (main) "totem-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV on 0byte file (dup-of: 144748)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146791
<ubotu> New bug: #146793 in ubuntu "/sbin/route returns "SIOCADDRT: No such process"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146793
<ubotu> New bug: #146795 in update-manager (main) "update manager problem. E:Erreur. pkgProblem Resolver: Resolve a gnr des ruptures, ce qui a pu tre caus par les paquets de vant tre gards en l'tat." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146795
<totalwormface> should bug reports always be in english?
<Hobbsee> totalwormface: yes
<Hobbsee> totalwormface: the translation teams sometimes get to translate them - but they tend to translate ubuntu
<totalwormface> ok :] 
<Hobbsee> totalwormface: of course, almost all of the ubuntu developers looking at the bugs *do* speak english
<totalwormface> is it bad to not assign myself to a bug when just saying something like 'please report this in english'? :P
<Hobbsee> totalwormface: *shrug*
<totalwormface> :D
<Hobbsee> totalwormface: for a lot of them, they've already been reported by others in english anyawy
<Hobbsee> so it's a litlte moot.
<totalwormface> hehe
<totalwormface> there sure are a hell of a lot bug reports flashing by here
<ubotu> New bug: #145490 in man-db (main) "mandb crashed with SIGSEGV in _gdbm_alloc()" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145490
<ubotu> New bug: #146799 in ubuntu "no sound when I'm playing a DVD, even though I have audio and dvd codecs installed before playing anything. Also no sound when playing a CD." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146799
<ubotu> New bug: #146801 in dvgrab (universe) "Buggy support for Canon XM-2 / XM2 DV camera in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146801
<ubotu> New bug: #146803 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome-power-manager shows 2 batteries instead of 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146803
<ubotu> New bug: #146804 in ubuntu "When loading liveCD for 7.10-beta, no feed is sent to the monitor" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146804
<ubotu> New bug: #146805 in ubuntu "emacs addons packages don't install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146805
<ubotu> New bug: #146807 in kdenetwork (main) "Gutsy merge broke KDE's kcm_kdnssd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146807
<ubotu> New bug: #146808 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Windows Mobile 5 device can't sync by USB" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146808
<ubotu> New bug: #146812 in hal (main) "Gusty Beta: error on startup. "Internal Error" "failed to initialize HAL!"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146812
<ubotu> New bug: #146811 in cdrkit (main) "bad burn with Samsung SH-S183L" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146811
<RainCT> hi
<bddebian> Hello RainCT
<ubotu> New bug: #146814 in gnome-ppp (universe) "Built-in modem in Samsung X11-T5500 notebook is unsupported / autodetection fails (Gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146814
<RainCT> I'm not sure if bug 146734 should be set to Won't Fix
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146734 in gnome-app-install "A tiny bug: Add/Remove application terminates unnecessarily." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146734
<ubotu> New bug: #146815 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-draw 1:2.3.0~rc1-1ubuntu2 [modified: usr/lib/openoffice/program/libflash680li.so usr/lib/openoffice/program/libsvgfilter680li.so usr/lib/openoffice/program/libwpgimport680li.so]  failed to install/upgrade:    --   " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146815
<ubotu> New bug: #146818 in udev (main) "package volumeid 113-0ubuntu14 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146818
<ubotu> New bug: #146816 in gnome-control-center (main) "Visual Effects show 'Normal' but they are not enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146816
<ubotu> New bug: #146823 in ubuntu "package ttf-opensymbol 1:2.3.0-1ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned errorcode 49" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146823
<ubotu> New bug: #146822 in ubuntu "gutsy amd64   update manager crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146822
<ubotu> New bug: #146825 in tracker (main) "removing tracker doesn't stop trackerd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146825
<ubotu> New bug: #146827 in mono (main) "mono: Version bump (1.2.4 -> 1.2.5) request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146827
<ubotu> New bug: #146828 in ubuntu "gdm uses incorrect screen resolution" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146828
<ubotu> New bug: #146826 in totem (main) "totem player plugin for firefox crashed (dup-of: 144748)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146826
<ubotu> New bug: #146834 in udev (main) "package volumeid 113-0ubuntu13 failed to install/upgrade: el subproceso post-installation script devolvi el cdigo de salida de error 2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146834
<ubotu> New bug: #146839 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Alternate CD is not working for HP 6710s (dup-of: 146804)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146839
<ubotu> New bug: #146842 in tracker (main) "Tracker does not seem to index folders on an NTFS partition. " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146842
<ubotu> New bug: #146843 in synaptic (main) "E:Fehler: pkgProblemResolver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146843
<ubotu> New bug: #146844 in upgrade-system (universe) "Update tool: MD5 checksum error." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146844
<joachim-n> hi. could someone move this to metacity please? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/137134
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137134 in firefox "firefox windows that touch opposite edges of the screen can't be moved" [Low,Incomplete] 
<afflux> joachim-n, done. basicly, you could do that on your own ;) change the "firefox" in the url to "metacity", click on "also needs fixing here" and there you are. ;)
<joachim-n> ah... thanks :)
<ubotu> New bug: #146845 in udev (main) "package volumeid 113-0ubuntu13 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2 (dup-of: 146689)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146845
<ubotu> New bug: #146846 in udev (main) "package udev 113-0ubuntu13 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured (dup-of: 146689)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146846
<ubotu> New bug: #146848 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with ) in Final//EN">()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146848
<joachim-n> though it turns out it's not a firefox bug at all -- just metacity
<ubotu> New bug: #146853 in ubuntu "Gutsy Beta disk won't boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146853
<ubotu> New bug: #146854 in ubuntu "Sem Som nenhum" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146854
<ubotu> New bug: #146856 in ubuntu "gutsy installer does not give mount point choices" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146856
<ubotu> New bug: #146857 in gsynaptics (universe) "gutsy: gsynaptics asks me to edit xorg.conf" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146857
<ubotu> New bug: #146858 in ubuntu "OnBoard LAN gone!" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146858
<ubotu> New bug: #146860 in evince (main) "evince crashes with cairo_surface_destroy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146860
<afflux> joachim-n? can you confirm bug #137134 when desktop-effects are turned off?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137134 in metacity "firefox windows that touch opposite edges of the screen can't be moved" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137134
<joachim-n> afflux: what desktop effects? afaik I don't have any
<afflux> joachim-n, check system -> settings -> appearance -> desktop effects
<joachim-n> they're not enabled
<joachim-n> the dialog has the big 'enable' button only
<afflux> hm, okay. can you check if the metacity process is running and compiz is not?
<Hobbsee> bug 10883
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 10883 in mozilla-thunderbird "Stuck in proportional font mode" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/10883
<joachim-n> um.... afaik I'm not running compiz. how do I check?
<afflux> type the following in a terminal: ps -ef | egrep "(compiz|metacity)"
<joachim-n> joachim   6653  6203  0 16:39 ?        00:00:20 metacity --sm-save-file 1190395041-5841-2432458855.ms
<joachim-n> joachim  10120  9342  0 17:36 pts/1    00:00:00 grep -E (compiz|metacity)
<afflux> k, thx. could you report on the bug that you're not running compiz?
<joachim-n> sure
<afflux> ty :)
<albert23> joachim-n: which ubuntu version are you using?
<joachim-n> latest afaik -- 7.04
<joachim-n> About Ubuntu doesn't tell me
<albert23> Aha, I am on 7.10 beta
<albert23> what does metacity --version say for you?
<joachim-n> metacity 2.18.2
<albert23> I have 2.20.0, looks like something already fixed in the new metacity, but not in compiz
<joachim-n> thanks for looking into it albert23 :)
<ubotu> New bug: #146862 in gnome-screensaver (main) "User can use Ctrl+V to paste in the Leave Message box" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146862
<ubotu> New bug: #146868 in ubuntu "Synaptic paket manager: can not install freedos package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146868
<ubotu> New bug: #146864 in command-not-found (main) "command-not-found crash on CTRL+C exit" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146864
<ubotu> New bug: #146866 in gcc-4.2 (main) "package gcc-4.2-base 4.2.1-5ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146866
<ubotu> New bug: #146867 in xserver-xorg-video-nv (main) "widescreen resolution not working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146867
<ubotu> New bug: #146870 in kdelibs (main) "konqueror URL bar spoofing" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146870
<ubotu> New bug: #146871 in gconf-editor (main) "gconf-editor lost configuration" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146871
<ubotu> New bug: #146872 in ubuntu "Nvidia 3D gfx driver nvidia-glx gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146872
<dannioni> question about duplicate should I mark them as invalid as well as being a duplicate?
<pochu> dannioni: nope, just dup it.
<dannioni> pochu: ok, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #146874 in gedit (main) "gedit trying to use /usr/bin/esd which is not installed" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146874
<ubotu> New bug: #146875 in gnome-mount (main) "USB stick autodetection fails with (unformatted?) USB stick" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146875
<ubotu> New bug: #146733 in ubuntu "grub not install menu entry for windows xp" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146733
<ubotu> New bug: #146877 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Bottom panel hidden until mouse is clicked" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146877
<ubotu> New bug: #146878 in ubuntu "Alternate CD Does Not Detect Windows XP for Dual Boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146878
<ubotu> New bug: #146880 in ubuntu "libpam0g package crash during update to Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146880
<ubotu> New bug: #146368 in ubuntu-doc "undefined xml entities (dup-of: 146832)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146368
<ubotu> New bug: #146882 in gaim (main) "Adding a user without hotmail.com fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146882
<defcon> anyone check out this bug yet? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-i810/+bug/146728
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146728 in xorg "[Gutsy Beta]  Dots on 16bit Video i810" [Undecided,New] 
<defcon> isnt assigned
<ubotu> New bug: #146883 in gnome-menus (main) "application menu is empty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146883
<ubotu> New bug: #146884 in opera (partner) "opera is often shut down, without reason" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146884
<ubotu> New bug: #146885 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.78 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /tmp/tmpM_pNBz/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146885
<ubotu> New bug: #146890 in system-config-printer (main) "[gutsy]  Canon Pixma ip1500 not in list" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146890
<ubotu> New bug: #146893 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  Gnome  splash screen missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146893
<ubotu> New bug: #146894 in uswsusp (universe) "On upgrade to gutsy boot hangs because uswsusp is looking for /dev/hda, but now is /dev/sda" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146894
<ubotu> New bug: #146896 in network-manager (main) "nm-applet does not start at login" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146896
<ubotu> New bug: #146899 in vim (main) "# a vim-full installation issue (broken deps)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146899
<ubotu> New bug: #146901 in deskbar-applet (main) "Not specified (ugly and very small) font in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146901
<ubotu> New bug: #146903 in udev (main) "volumeid: Syntax Error in post-installation script" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146903
<ubotu> New bug: #146904 in update-manager (main) "Update-Manager: Could not calculate the upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146904
<ubotu> New bug: #146905 in xchat (universe) "xchat crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146905
<ubotu> New bug: #146906 in ubuntu "Gusty: corrupted picture is shown during graphical startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146906
<ubotu> New bug: #146909 in ubuntu "Two "Printing" whit same name and icon in Administration menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146909
<ubotu> New bug: #146912 in ubuntu "Gusty: cannot switch to virtual consoles" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146912
<ubotu> New bug: #146916 in gedit (main) "gedit gives no error opening nonexistant files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146916
<ubotu> New bug: #146918 in gnome-session (main) "poor descriptions for some startup programs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146918
<ubotu> New bug: #146920 in nautilus (main) "Gnome partition volume and drive tabs show no setting info" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146920
<ubotu> New bug: #146923 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in RuleHash_ClassTable_GetKey()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146923
<ubotu> New bug: #146924 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Xen guest suspend causes clock to stop" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146924
<ubotu> New bug: #146926 in ubuntu "sound volume with keyboard : only 89% or 100%" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146926
<ubotu> New bug: #146927 in gnome-compiz-manager (universe) "computer freezes when pressing "windows button+ atl+right mouse button"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146927
<ubotu> New bug: #146928 in powertweak (universe) "powertweak fails to install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146928
<ubotu> New bug: #146929 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk crashed with UnboundLocalError in __init__()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146929
<ubotu> New bug: #146930 in gedit (main) "scary command line output when file printed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146930
<ubotu> New bug: #146932 in debconf (main) "package debconf 1.5.14 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146932
<ubotu> New bug: #146934 in kdeutils (main) "ark prompt an error and is enable to extract the file from the zip archive whereas fileroller , or winzip do it !!" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146934
<ubotu> New bug: #146935 in nautilus-sendto (main) "[Gutsy]  I can't send a file to my mobile phone via Bluetooth with nautilus-sendto, but I can send it using gnome-obex-send directly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146935
<ubotu> New bug: #146938 in gsasl (universe) "gsasl-0.2.12 is outdated" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146938
<ubotu> New bug: #146939 in ubuntu "File chooser still to small [Gutsy] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146939
<ubotu> New bug: #146940 in update-manager (main) "Problem parsing dependency Replaces" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146940
<ubotu> New bug: #146941 in vmware-player (multiverse) "[gutsy]  Missing kernel modules for 2.6.22" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146941
<ubotu> New bug: #146944 in thunderbird (main) "[gutsy]  links don't open anymore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146944
<ubotu> New bug: #146946 in gnome-control-center (main) "[gutsy]  Gnome settings daemon does randomly not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146946
<ubotu> New bug: #146949 in strigi (main) "strigidaemon crashed after installed icon set" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146949
<ubotu> New bug: #146950 in openoffice.org (main) "formatting style remains italic after clicking button, keystroke" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146950
<ubotu> New bug: #146954 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "gnome freezes after proprietary nvidia driver install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146954
<ubotu> New bug: #146956 in python-apt (main) "Failed to upgrade (python-apt)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146956
<ubotu> New bug: #146958 in knetworkmanager (main) "knetworkmanager does not launch at startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146958
<ubotu> New bug: #146960 in ubuntu "7.10 beta ubuntu hardware" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146960
<ubotu> New bug: #146964 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk crashed with UnboundLocalError in on_configure_device_clicked()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146964
<ubotu> New bug: #146967 in openoffice.org (main) "gutsy ttf-opensymbol update with errorcode 49" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146967
<ubotu> New bug: #146970 in penguintv (universe) "PenguinTV crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146970
<ubotu> New bug: #146972 in desktop-effects (main) "flickering by enabling desktop effects" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146972
<ubotu> New bug: #146971 in libgnomeprintui (main) "gnomeprint dialog doesn't recognize advanced settings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146971
<ubotu> New bug: #146975 in ubuntu "No gnome panels on Gutsy LiveCD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146975
<ubotu> New bug: #146977 in udev (main) "package volumeid 113-0ubuntu13 failed to install/upgrade: subprocesso post-installation script retornou c?digo de sa?da de error 2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146977
<ubotu> New bug: #146979 in software-properties (main) "Substandard .desktop file (patch  against bzr attached)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146979
<ubotu> New bug: #146981 in apache2 (main) "gutsy beta apache rewrite returns path not url" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146981
<ubotu> New bug: #146982 in kdebase (main) "[Gutsy]  KDE keyboard tools shown in GNOME" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146982
<ubotu> New bug: #146983 in alsa-driver (main) "macbook 1st gen sound problems" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146983
<ubotu> New bug: #141011 in displayconfig-gtk "Displayconfig-gtk doesn't work without xorg.conf (dup-of: 135138)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141011
<ubotu> New bug: #146984 in ubuntu "Motorola RAZR2 V8 as a mass storage not found" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146984
<ubotu> New bug: #146985 in ubuntu "Laptop screen flickers as if AC power is continuously switched" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146985
<ubotu> New bug: #146986 in linux-meta (main) "linux-xen fails on amd64, unbootable, not recognized by grub" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146986
<ubotu> New bug: #146989 in ubuntu "Search integration in gtkfilechooser doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146989
<ubotu> New bug: #146990 in ubuntu "[Gusty]  can't get my wired connection to work with Xubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146990
<ubotu> New bug: #146987 in tpb (universe) "tpb init script doesn't launch tpb" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146987
<esr> Here's a weird one:  after running update-manager on Gutsy last night, the Games item on my Applications lpulldown (and *only* that item) has vanished.
<ubotu> New bug: #146988 in xorg (main) "nvidia driver won't work on Gutsy Beta upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146988
<ubotu> New bug: #146992 in ubuntu "Broadcom 4311 driver stopped working after update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146992
<ubotu> New bug: #146994 in zim (universe) "Zim Crashes When Accessing Repos In Read-Only Directory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146994
<ubotu> New bug: #146993 in ubuntu "Games entry has disappeared from my Applications pulldown" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146993
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-09-30
<gnomefreak> esr: see if you can re add it with alacarte
<ubotu> New bug: #146995 in apport (main) "apport-gtk crashed with IOError in mark_report_seen()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146995
<ubotu> New bug: #146996 in zim (universe) "Zim Should Warn When Creating A Repos In Read Only Directory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146996
<ubotu> New bug: #146997 in xen-meta (universe) "need ubuntu-xen-server enabled on amd64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146997
<maccam94> i'm having a problem in gutsy with fast user switching which I believe is a bug. my synaptics touchpad and its buttons will not work in the new session, but once I switch back to the old session they work again. I don't know where to file this, it doesn't seem like it's a bug with the fast user switching applet...
<gnomefreak> maccam94: #ubuntu+1 is gutsy suppot
<maccam94> gnomefreak: i don't need support, I believe it's a bug. i just don't know where to file it (and no one in #ubuntu+1 has anything to say about it)
<gnomefreak> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<gnomefreak> ^^^
<gnomefreak> first link
<maccam94> gnomefreak: i know, but I don't know which package to attribute it to
<gnomefreak> give me a sec ill look up app name
<gnomefreak> package name
<maccam94> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> fast-user-switch-applet
<gnomefreak> see if that works
<harrisony> maccam94: if you never know just leave it under Ubuntu and one of us will come and fix that but where possible try and look :)
<gnomefreak> put it in title and click search or find or whatever it says
<gnomefreak> harrisony: apt-cache search <something> works too :)
<gnomefreak> he had the name right without applet and the -
<maccam94> gnomefreak: see that's the thing. I don't really know if the issue is with the applet or something that the applet has no control over. there's something wrong with two sessions trying to use the touchpad at once I think, not necessarily the applet doing the switch
<gnomefreak> maccam94: its the applet most likely so either use the name i gave you or leave it blank and we will figure it out
<maccam94> ok
<gnomefreak> maccam94: the buttons that dont work are on the applet?
<esr> gnomefreak: It is indeed unchecked in alacarte.  I checked it, but the update has not propagated to the real Applications pulldown.
<esr> gnomefreak: And the checked status is not retained between runs of alacarte.
<gnomefreak> esr: open alacarte aggain and i bet its unchecked if it is than it needs to be fixed (happens when i tried to enable debian menu) and yes i have all packages needed for debian menu
<ubotu> New bug: #146999 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk crashed with IndexError in revertResolutionSettings()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146999
<gnomefreak> esr: thoguht so
<esr> gnomefreak: What does that tell you?
<maccam94> gnomefreak: the entire phyiscal touchpad/buttons don't work in the new X session. i just managed to find the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/68370 . it's status is set to low however, i believe it should be upgraded to a higher importance, since fast-user-switch-applet is on by default in gutsy
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 68370 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "Synaptics touchpad not enabled for second X display" [Low,Confirmed] 
<gnomefreak> esr: alacarte/mainmenu is the problem and im not sure who maintains that anymore
<gnomefreak> maccam94: ill look at it in a  minute
<maccam94> k
<gnomefreak> esr: alacarte is busted and it needs to be fixed but i have never looked at source for it, give me a minute
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> esr: == maccam94 for last comment
<gnomefreak> maccam94: finle a bug on it and give me bug link
<gnomefreak> yeah
<gnomefreak> ill confirm it and add what i need to\
<gnomefreak> esr: most likely set to low becasue if you log out and log in as other user it works
<gnomefreak> right?
<maccam94> not exactly
<gnomefreak> maccam94: ?
<maccam94> the point is that fast user switching doesn't work
<maccam94> the other session works the whole time
<maccam94> it's just the "switching" part that's broken
<esr> gnomefreak: I'll check.  Note, doing this will frop me ogff but I'll be back.
<gnomefreak> esr: ty
<esr> s/ frop me ogff /drop me off/
<gnomefreak> maccam94: it could be how X is rendering after using the switchr
<gnomefreak> seeing as its against the touchpad drivers
<ubotu> New bug: #147002 in evolution "[Gutsy]  evolution crashes in do_copy() each time I try to move IMAP messages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147002
<ubotu> New bug: #147003 in gnome-user-docs (main) "package gnome-user-guide 2.18.2+svn20070912ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocesso post-installation script retornou erro do status de sa?da 134" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147003
<gnomefreak> brb
<maccam94> gnomefreak: i'm pretty sure it's a bug with the xorg synaptics driver. once again, the bug has been filed here but needs priority/severity elevation now because fast-user-switch-applet is turned on by default: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/68370
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 68370 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "Synaptics touchpad not enabled for second X display" [Low,Confirmed] 
<gnomefreak> maccam94: im not done reading it yet
<maccam94> gnomefreak: k
<gnomefreak> i have like 6 things going on at home and 4 online i will finish reading and most likely move it to med. but need to see where we are on it
<maccam94> gnomefreak: haha ok
<ubotu> New bug: #147004 in ubuntu "lid closing error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147004
<maccam94> gnomefreak: i was just starting to get worried since beta has come out and it's been broken for a while... like since edgy now that i read the thread ;-)
<harrisony> Hmm, i should really find that email i drafted up to join ubuntu-qa ages ago
<gnomefreak> ok its bumped
<gnomefreak> maccam94: yes i know
<gnomefreak> harrisony: that was fun :)
<gnomefreak> maccam94: did you find a bug on alacarte about the issue?
<gnomefreak> im going to smoke (if not ill look for it or ill remember to ping travis
<gnomefreak> i have to work on kazehase(sp) tonight
<ubotu> New bug: #147005 in ubuntu "hp quickplay" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147005
<maccam94> gnomefreak: you meant esr for alacarte
<gnomefreak> oh damn
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm what the hell is he testing for me than :(
<ubotu> New bug: #147006 in ubuntu "kde suspend broken on asus a7v and nvidia-legacy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147006
* gnomefreak has to very poor paying job opens
<gnomefreak> openings
<gnomefreak> ok maccam94 i changed importance
<maccam94> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> if esr comes back please ping me
<maccam94> k
<ubotu> New bug: #147008 in ubuntu "Gusty beta not installing-'cannot display in this video mode'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147008
<esr> gnomefreak: Kogging in as another user I still do not see the missing Games entry.
<gnomefreak> esr: i know im sorry i got confused :(
<gnomefreak> esr: can you file a bug on it package name is alacarte (i hope still) if not is smeg but i think that was older. anyway please file bug and give me bug link after
<esr> Will do.
<gnomefreak> ty brb
<esr> gnomefreak: I had already filed #146993, and a note on it saying it's probably in alacarte.
<gnomefreak> esr: ty
<gnomefreak> bug 146993
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146993 in ubuntu "Games entry has disappeared from my Applications pulldown" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146993
<ubotu> New bug: #147010 in nspluginwrapper (multiverse) "NSPlugin Wrapper breaks after Firefox restart" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147010
<gnomefreak> esr: ok done i changed nad commented
<esr> Thanks.
<ubotu> New bug: #147013 in kdebluetooth (main) "kblueplugd fails to start due to syntax error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147013
<ubotu> New bug: #147014 in linux-meta (main) "linux-image-xen on amd64 not detected by update-grub." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147014
<ubotu> New bug: #147017 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  trackerd vs. strigidaemon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147017
<ubotu> New bug: #147018 in firefox (main) "[gutsy]  Firefox drag and drop causes system freeze" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147018
<ubotu> New bug: #147021 in hgsvn (universe) "UVF: sync with debian to 0.1.4" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147021
<ubotu> New bug: #147023 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity hangs at 5% when formatting partitions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147023
<ubotu> New bug: #110139 in launchpad-report-tool "In Ubuntu 7.04, hotkey-setup will not install, upgrade, or remove. (dup-of: 101918)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110139
<ubotu> New bug: #147026 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "sun-java6-bin 6-03-0ubuntu1 failed to remove" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147026
<ubotu> New bug: #147024 in gnome-panel (main) "blurry icons with default gnome theme" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147024
<ubotu> New bug: #147025 in debian-installer (main) "Segmentation fault on chroot /target" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147025
<ubotu> New bug: #147032 in ubuntu "uswsusp does not install s2ram" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147032
<ubotu> New bug: #147033 in ubuntu "function key events takes time to respond" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147033
<ubotu> New bug: #147035 in ubuntu "NFS documentation in gutsy is wrong" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147035
<ubotu> New bug: #147036 in ubuntu "missing bottom panel with gutsy beta install on boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147036
<ubotu> New bug: #147037 in knetworkmanager (main) "Can't return to roaming mode (gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147037
<ubotu> New bug: #144903 in hardinfo (universe) "hardinfo crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144903
<ubotu> New bug: #147038 in ubuntu "Inspiron 1420 wireless locks or doesnt see all networks" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147038
<ubotu> New bug: #147040 in ubuntu "gnome-appearance-properties is very slow and its GUI does not refresh" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147040
<ubotu> New bug: #147045 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-appearance-properties hogs processor even after close" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147045
<ubotu> New bug: #147046 in gnome-power-manager (main) "suspend no longer works in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147046
<ubotu> New bug: #147047 in mail-notification (main) "No Tango icons in GNOME for mail-notification" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147047
<ubotu> New bug: #147048 in gnome-power-manager (main) "suspend only works once" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147048
<ubotu> New bug: #147049 in hugin (universe) "Hugin looking for libboost-thread1.33.1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147049
<ubotu> New bug: #147050 in desktop-effects (main) "gl desktop changes do not persist after reboot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147050
<ubotu> New bug: #147051 in ubuntu "ethernet connection fails on windows XP after having used ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147051
<Hobbsee> debian bug 435058
<ubotu> Debian bug 435058 in wnpp "ITP: smolt -- Fedora hardware profiler" [Wishlist,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/435058
<ubotu> New bug: #147057 in alsa-driver (main) "Sound not working on Thinkpad T60p - Gutsy Beta" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147057
<ubotu> New bug: #147058 in lynx (main) "Substandard .desktop file (patch  against bzr attached)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147058
<ubotu> New bug: #147059 in eog (main) "eog crash -- core dumped" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147059
<ubotu> New bug: #147061 in netbeans5.5 (multiverse) "Substandard .desktop file (patch  attached)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147061
<ubotu> New bug: #147063 in ubuntu "out of space -> useless distro" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147063
<ubotu> New bug: #147064 in kaffeine (main) "kaffeine does not start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147064
<ubotu> New bug: #147065 in linux-meta (main) "AMD/ATI SB700 should support two IDE channels" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147065
<ubotu> New bug: #147068 in ubuntu "xorg 7.2 or 915 resolution crashing on logout" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147068
<ubotu> New bug: #147070 in gnome-panel (main) "bottom panel not visible when desktop starts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147070
<ubotu> New bug: #147071 in nautilus (main) "When moving files to trash in Live session, nothing appears in trash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147071
<ubotu> New bug: #147072 in ubuntu "No sound on Live Session on aluminium iMac" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147072
<ubotu> New bug: #147073 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "xrandr causes temporary blanking of external output" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147073
<ubotu> New bug: #147075 in gnome-compiz-manager (universe) "gnome-compiz-manager unresponsive - doesn't accept changes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147075
<ubotu> New bug: #147076 in virtualbox-ose (universe) "/dev/vboxdrv not owned by vboxusers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147076
<ubotu> New bug: #147077 in ubuntu "brightness with sony laptop and generic kernel does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147077
<ubotu> New bug: #147078 in gedit (main) "[gusty]  Syntax Highlighting tab is no longer present in the preferences dialogue" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147078
<ubotu> New bug: #147080 in update-manager-core (main) "do-release-upgrade should make disabling third party repositories optional" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147080
<ubotu> New bug: #147081 in totem (main) "movie player distorts image horizontally" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147081
<ubotu> New bug: #147082 in ubuntu "fn keys not working on sony vaio FS315H" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147082
<ubotu> New bug: #147083 in dasher (universe) "Cant write more than a few words" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147083
<ubotu> New bug: #147085 in wengophone (universe) "audio delay in wengophone" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147085
<defcon> can someone assign this bug to gutsy or the correct place https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-i810/+bug/146728
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146728 in xorg "[Gutsy Beta]  Dots on 16bit Video i810" [Undecided,New] 
<ubotu> New bug: #147084 in ubuntu "2.6.22-12-generic kernel Does not check correctly for the blacklist.save file and if there is another similiar one such as blacklist.save.1 in the same folder it uses the latter instead" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147084
<ubotu> New bug: #147087 in ubuntu "No sound on Aluminium iMac" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147087
<ubotu> New bug: #147089 in evolution (main) "cannot add email account Evolution" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147089
<ubotu> New bug: #147090 in ubuntu "Can't boot with Ubuntu ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386 " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147090
<ubotu> New bug: #147091 in compiz (main) "gnome-compiz-preferences hangs if gtk-window-decorator is already running" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147091
<ubotu> New bug: #147092 in gnome-control-center (main) "[RFE]  Keyboard > Typing Breaks should have both breaks and micropauses" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147092
<ubotu> New bug: #147093 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Extreme Tux Racer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147093
<ubotu> New bug: #147094 in ubuntu "Gusty: ext3 partition appear to be full" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147094
<ubotu> New bug: #147096 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "ndiswrapper wpa2 eap-tls does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147096
<ubotu> New bug: #147099 in postgresql-8.2 (main) "package postgresql-8.2 8.2.5-1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147099
<ubotu> New bug: #147101 in compiz (main) "(gutsy) screen flashes while customizing firefox toolbar if desktop effects enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147101
<ubotu> New bug: #147103 in pidgin (main) "MSN nudges sent from unknown buddies can cause libpurple to crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147103
<ubotu> New bug: #147106 in widelands (universe) "Build 11 in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147106
<ubotu> New bug: #144797 in rhythmbox "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in rhythmdb_entry_get_playback_uri()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144797
<ubotu> New bug: #145034 in rhythmbox "Rythmbox crash messages appear at login" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145034
<ubotu> New bug: #146798 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox-metadata crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146798
<ubotu> New bug: #147110 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Resume not working on Compal IFL91 laptop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147110
<ubotu> New bug: #146850 in rhythmbox "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in vorbis_synthesis_blockin()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146850
<ubotu> New bug: #147111 in release-upgrader-apt (main) "digikam isn`t upgraded and therefore it doesn`t work after release upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147111
<unggnu> hi all
<unggnu> Is it known that since the latest Gutsy upgrade compiz doesn't show the lower panel until it is clicked?
<ubotu> New bug: #147116 in ubuntu "package tasksel 2.67ubuntu8 failed to install/upgrade: Unterprozess post-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurck" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147116
<ubotu> New bug: #147118 in ubuntu "setkey makes program not running anymore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147118
<ubotu> New bug: #147114 in gnochm (universe) "gnochm crashed with SIGSEGV in html_box_text_get_index()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147114
<ubotu> New bug: #147115 in compizconfig-settings-manager (universe) "ccsm crashed with KeyError in ProfileChanged()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147115
<ubotu> New bug: #147117 in casper (main) "casper umount segmentation fault" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147117
<ubotu> New bug: #147119 in network-manager (main) "network manager gives couldn't activate dialup service warning" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147119
<ubotu> New bug: #147120 in sudo (main) "sudo fails on bad /etc/sudoers permissions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147120
<brinstar> where do i submit bug reports for the gutsy beta?
<brinstar> its working fine now
<asisak> !bugs | brinstar
<ubotu> brinstar: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<brinstar> thanks asis
<ubotu> New bug: #147122 in ubuntu "Touchpad scrolling moves cursor" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147122
<ubotu> New bug: #147123 in compiz (main) "Impaired UI performance with Firefox in full screen mode (F11)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147123
<ubotu> New bug: #147126 in gnome-panel (main) "thanks~" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147126
<ubotu> New bug: #147128 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "v0.3.1 bug when selecting the 2nd screen model" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147128
<ubotu> New bug: #147129 in ntfs-3g (main) "windows xp fails to mount" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147129
<ubotu> New bug: #147130 in libdvdread (universe) "[Gutsy Beta]  When using the install script to install libdvdcss2 it appears to install but cannot then be found." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147130
<ubotu> New bug: #147133 in ubuntu "ACX driver working badly (dup-of: 147134)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147133
<ubotu> New bug: #147134 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "ACX driver working badly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147134
<ubotu> New bug: #147136 in update-manager (main) "kde upgrade-manager crashed in a first try to upgrade kubuntu to 7.10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147136
<ubotu> New bug: #147137 in ubuntu "can't select cursor theme  gutsy beta" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147137
<ubotu> New bug: #147138 in egenix-mx-base (main) "[Gutsy]  python-egenix-mxtools pulls in python2.4" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147138
<ubotu> New bug: #147074 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall() (dup-of: 144326)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147074
<ubotu> New bug: #147141 in ubuntu "[Gutsy]  Focus and fade effect don't correctly play with each other with Compiz" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147141
<ubotu> New bug: #147143 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk confuses laptop and external monitor" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147143
<ubotu> New bug: #147144 in libxml2 (main) "xslt:copy element is broken in 2.6.29" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147144
<ubotu> New bug: #147145 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "v0.3.1 reports 2nd screen in place of the 1st" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147145
<ubotu> New bug: #147001 in hardinfo (universe) "hardinfo crashes (dup-of: 144903)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147001
<ubotu> New bug: #147146 in ttf-ubuntu-title (universe) "Swedish letters  (and som more) are absent in ttf-ubuntu-title" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147146
<ubotu> New bug: #147148 in epiphany-extensions (main) "Feature request: Add sessionsaver extension" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147148
<ubotu> New bug: #147149 in ubuntu "open office is not working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147149
<ubotu> New bug: #147150 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "Mixed-mode CDs not automounted nor hinted for mounting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147150
<ubotu> New bug: #147152 in hal (main) "HAL device manager should put its icon under System -> Administration" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147152
<ubotu> New bug: #147153 in udev (main) "as per 146513" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147153
<ubotu> New bug: #147154 in ubuntu "Gutsy-beta: Cannot launch Thunderbird as a default mail app" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147154
<ubotu> New bug: #147155 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147155
<ubotu> New bug: #147156 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Wacom tablet doesn't work on XGL session" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147156
<ubotu> New bug: #147157 in jabberd2 (universe) "Jabberd2 fails to install (cannot create directory `':)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147157
<ubotu> New bug: #147158 in ubuntu "sata init pb with kernel 2.6.22-12 / ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147158
<ubotu> New bug: #147159 in device-tree-compiler (universe) "strange numbering/linking of devices" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147159
<ubotu> New bug: #147160 in pitivi (universe) "pitivi crashes while dragging clips to timeline" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147160
<ubotu> New bug: #147161 in ubuntu "network sound with esd does not work well" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147161
<ubotu> New bug: #147164 in nautilus (main) "[Gutsy Beta]  Can't create links from Network Browser" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147164
<ubotu> New bug: #147162 in filezilla (universe) "french freebox update directory host" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147162
<ubotu> New bug: #147163 in evolution (main) "Evolution does not notify on missed alarms" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147163
<ubotu> New bug: #147165 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "No wakeup after suspend on Acer Extensa 5220 Notebook (2.6.22.12.generic)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147165
<ubotu> New bug: #147168 in ubuntu "copy & paste from Konqueror to Openoffice Writer does not work properly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147168
<ubotu> New bug: #147169 in quodlibet (universe) "quodlibet.py crashed with SIGSEGV in PyThreadState_New()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147169
<ubotu> New bug: #147173 in linux-meta (main) "sony vaio laptop : brightness didn't work after upgrade to gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147173
<ubotu> New bug: #147171 in childsplay (universe) "childsplay doesn't start the first of the two numbers plugins" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147171
<ubotu> New bug: #147172 in yelp (main) "E: _cache->open() failed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147172
<ubotu> New bug: #147174 in compiz (main) "Compiz won't start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147174
<ubotu> New bug: #147176 in gip (universe) "Doesn't appear in menu " [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147176
<ubotu> New bug: #147177 in casper (main) "/cdrom content is not not accessible from Gutsy LiveCD (executable flag is not set) " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147177
<ubotu> New bug: #147182 in alsa-driver (main) "Acer Extensa 5220 - no headphone jack detection, headphone volume too low" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147182
<ubotu> New bug: #147183 in ubuntu "system freezes while trying to access harddisk" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147183
<ubotu> New bug: #147184 in gnome-control-center (main) "There was some nautilus error in the daily update. " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147184
<ubotu> New bug: #147185 in imagemagick (main) "identify crashes on some .eps files with option -ping" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147185
<ubotu> New bug: #147179 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "some toolbar settings are lost during mozilla thunderbird upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147179
<ubotu> New bug: #147187 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice Calc produces unintended striktthrough marks" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147187
<ubotu> New bug: #147194 in sensors-applet (universe) "Not possible to install sensors-applet in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147194
<ubotu> New bug: #146214 in firestarter (universe) "firestarter crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_free_chain_with_offset()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146214
<ubotu> New bug: #147189 in xorg (main) "Xorg 1:7.2-5ubuntu10, blank screen on Intel 830 laptop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147189
<ubotu> New bug: #147200 in update-manager (main) "tzdata instalation problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147200
<ubotu> New bug: #147202 in ubuntu "HP L1906 screen, not fully functional" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147202
<ubotu> New bug: #147205 in amarok (main) "Choppy sound during playback from nfs4 mounted files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147205
<ubotu> New bug: #147195 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in groupDrawTabAnimation()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147195
<ubotu> New bug: #147196 in yelp (main) "main page looks tacky" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147196
<ubotu> New bug: #147198 in ubuntu "zd1201 rx urb failed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147198
<ubotu> New bug: #147203 in ubuntu "WG111T not working on 7.10 but functional on 7.04" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147203
<ubotu> New bug: #147204 in ubuntu "Not complete translation on 7.10 French" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147204
<ubotu> New bug: #147188 in sensors-applet (universe) "Sensors-applet report Core 2 Duo temp as A (Ampere)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147188
<ubotu> New bug: #147190 in gnome-control-center (main) "package  1:2.20.0-0ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147190
<ubotu> New bug: #147191 in gnomebaker (universe) "GnomeBaker won't blank mounted CD-RW" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147191
<ubotu> New bug: #147193 in gnome-panel (main) "unable to log onto ssid hidden network with iwl4965" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147193
<ubotu> New bug: #147199 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "previous linux security update fixed my ipw2100, but last one broke it again" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147199
<ubotu> New bug: #147206 in ubuntu "No IrDa after restarting my notebook (HP NC6000)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147206
<ubotu> New bug: #147216 in ubuntu "System with LVM root filesystem won't boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147216
<ubotu> New bug: #147209 in ubuntu ""Open With" becomes default app " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147209
<ubotu> New bug: #147218 in moblin-chat (universe) "Please apply this patch: fix typo in suggests field" [Low,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147218
<ubotu> New bug: #147220 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  gdm restarts X server over and over again if x server fails to start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147220
<ubotu> New bug: #147221 in synaptic (main) "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/tar_1.16-2ubuntu0.1_i386.deb: el subproceso script post-removal nuevo devolvi el cdigo de salida de error 2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147221
<ubotu> New bug: #147208 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "halt causes reboot - xeon woodcrest" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147208
<ubotu> New bug: #147211 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Xgl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147211
<ubotu> New bug: #147213 in mjpegtools (multiverse) "package libmjpegtools0c2a 1:1.8.0-0.2ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libmjpegutils-1.8.so.0.0.0', which is also in package libmjpegtools0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147213
<ubotu> New bug: #147215 in ubuntu "dpkg manually" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147215
<ubotu> New bug: #147210 in gcstar (universe) "New upstream version available 1.2.2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147210
<ubotu> New bug: #147223 in xmlto (main) "xmlto requires PassiveTex which isn't available" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147223
<dannioni> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/146450, I was wondering if there's any way to find out how his python file got corrupt?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146450 in update-manager "[gutsy]  Corrupted Python XML library prevents update-manager from starting" [Undecided,New] 
<ubotu> New bug: #147224 in compizconfig-settings-manager (universe) "Horizontal Virtual Size gets a value of -1 of what u set it to be" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147224
<ubotu> New bug: #147226 in gnome-keyring (main) "Keyring prompts for password after sleep" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147226
<ubotu> New bug: #147227 in ubuntu "mythfrontend hard freezes the computer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147227
<ubotu> New bug: #147228 in ubuntu "icons on tool bars are located in the wrong place on Gutsy Beta" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147228
<ubotu> New bug: #147230 in compiz (main) "Workspace switching via touchpad works badly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147230
<ubotu> New bug: #147231 in openoffice.org (main) "failed upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147231
<ubotu> New bug: #147233 in gnome-power-manager (main) "unable to change monitor brightness" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147233
<ubotu> New bug: #147235 in ubuntu "Cant find disk partitions on gutsy beta" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147235
<ubotu> New bug: #147237 in apport (main) "apport crashed with OSError in check_lock()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147237
<ubotu> New bug: #147242 in ubuntu "7.10 beta screen resolution" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147242
<ubotu> New bug: #147244 in ubuntu "SD reader destroys SD cards on feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147244
<ubotu> New bug: #147249 in xorg-driver-synaptics (main) "should not set horizscrolldelta in xorg.conf" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147249
<ubotu> New bug: #147250 in ubuntu "[Gutsy Alternate CD]  Alternate install CD (both x86, AMD64)  not booting on HP NX6325" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147250
<ubotu> New bug: #147251 in update-manager (main) "update-manager failed upgrade when some apps open" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147251
<ubotu> New bug: #147253 in msttcorefonts (multiverse) "msttcorefonts failed to install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147253
<ubotu> New bug: #147254 in ubuntu "Gateway mt3705 no sound from sound card" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147254
<ubotu> New bug: #147255 in ubuntu "Graphics system fails with kernel 2.6.22" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147255
<ubotu> New bug: #147256 in evolution (main) "update-manager error cannot find package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147256
<ubotu> New bug: #147257 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "e100 module does not create /dev/ethx in gutsy beta1, kernel 2.6.22-12-generic" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147257
<ubotu> New bug: #147261 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus 2.20.0  No input" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147261
<ubotu> New bug: #147260 in compiz (main) "Maximized Windows Title Bars displaced or disappearing (upstream)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147260
<pixl> is xrandr broken in gutsy?
<xtknight> pixl, broken how?
<pixl> well it does not get loaded
<pixl> xrandr tells me that there is no randr extension on the display
<xtknight> ahh
<xtknight> do you use Xinerama?
<pixl> dont know really, arent these two different things?
<pixl> though i think xinerama is broken too since my wnidow manager does not detect border between my screens
<xtknight> xrandr isnt compatible with xinerama afaik
<xtknight> it is a bug although it's been there for awhile
<pixl> hmm but it worked before
<xtknight> im pretty sure it didnt work in feisty, maybe you werent using xinerama?
<pixl> now i cant apply settings in nvidia-settings couse it complains that xrandr is not working
<pixl> i had the xinerama option enabled in xorg in feasty too
<pixl> ok im gonna try to remove it and see what happens
<pixl> is xrandr built into x or do I have to add a Load line in config?
<xtknight> pixl, it should be built in
<idiotben> hi all
<xtknight> hey
<idiotben> finally getting around to upgrading to a gutsy beta on one of my machines
<maini10> Hello, I have reopened today the report 115474 since a new duplicate is reported in Gutsy. However, Debian bug tracker (http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=400121) reports this as security vulnerability that may cause denial of service. Which is the correct behaviour in Ubuntu about possible security bug?
<pochu> maini10: in the left menu, 'Set Privacy/Security', and mark it as Security
<maini10> Ok, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #147272 in evolution (main) "I have kbuntu installed and using evolution, it's got the exchange server plug in, but there is no options in the mail server settings to use exchange " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147272
<ubotu> New bug: #147273 in kdeartwork (main) "GL Screensaver crashes X" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147273
<ubotu> New bug: #147269 in digikam (main) "[gutsy]  When clicking on tools > Image Viewer; the PC freezes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147269
<ubotu> New bug: #147264 in ubuntu "the following source is missing: "archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/gutsy ..."" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147264
<ubotu> New bug: #147296 in ubuntu "Gnome 2.20 no logon sound" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147296
<ubotu> New bug: #147297 in gnome-panel (main) "launchpad icons have moved after resolution setting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147297
<ubotu> New bug: #147298 in alsa-driver (main) "AD198x Analog: microphone misconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147298
<ubotu> New bug: #147299 in backup-manager (universe) "package backup-manager 0.7.6-1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147299
<ubotu> New bug: #147300 in bluez-utils (main) "package bluez-utils 3.9-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147300
<ubotu> New bug: #147301 in language-pack-en-base (main) "install hangs at configuring  language-pack-en-base" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147301
<ubotu> New bug: #147302 in ubuntu "package r-cran-lattice 0.15-10-1 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147302
<ubotu> New bug: #147304 in compiz (main) "gutsy compiz fusion makes bottom gnome-panel vanish in default ubuntu when it initiates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147304
<ubotu> New bug: #147306 in ubuntu "Can't install software in Xubuntu Gutsy Gibbon beta LiveCD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147306
<ubotu> New bug: #147308 in xfce4-places-plugin (main) "Places plugin does not conform to expected behaviour in combination with Applications menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147308
<ubotu> New bug: #147309 in ubuntu "xorg missing resolution 1280x1024" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147309
<ubotu> New bug: #147310 in ubuntu "Gutsy upgrade fails midway in configuration step" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147310
<ubotu> New bug: #147311 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed and doesn't show all menu items" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147311
<ubotu> New bug: #147314 in ubuntu "Kubuntu live cd fails to boot into x-windows on sony vaio VGN-FZ21M" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147314
<ubotu> New bug: #147316 in ubuntu "xorg + compiz randomly freezes completely" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147316
<ubotu> New bug: #147318 in penguintv (universe) "PenguinTV crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147318
<ubotu> New bug: #147319 in ekiga (main) "package ekiga 2.0.9-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147319
<ubotu> New bug: #147320 in alsa-driver (main) "hdsploader can not find firmware" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147320
<ubotu> New bug: #147321 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "[fglrx]  Mobility Radeon X1300 and Xv doesn't work with totem and jerky with vlc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147321
<Siu> hi
<ubotu> New bug: #147322 in ubuntu "all desktop icons disappear in workspace 2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147322
<ubotu> New bug: #147324 in ubuntu "ubuntustudio-menu 0.5 main menu shows only Places and System other entries of the menu are not available" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147324
<Siu> I'm trying to debug nautilus because it freezes when I open "Places -> Computer" (on gutsy)
<Siu> But when I attach gdb to the nautilus process It loads all the symbols and nothing happens
<Siu> I can't write on it
<Siu> any help? please
<joumetal> Siu bug #119954 possibly?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119954 in gnome-mount "Nautilus crashes while looking the partition icon properties" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119954
<ubotu> New bug: #147325 in ubuntu "The 'Terminal Server Client' window cannot be maximized to full screen making it extremely difficult to work." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147325
<ubotu> New bug: #147326 in ubuntu "The 'Terminal Server Client' window cannot be maximized to full screen making it extremely difficult to work." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147326
<Siu> I'm reading
<ubotu> New bug: #147327 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "java_vm crashed with SIGSEGV in CompactingPermGenGen::initialize_oops()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147327
<ubotu> New bug: #147328 in ubuntu "update-manager fails to update from feisty to gutsy due to trust problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147328
<ubotu> New bug: #147330 in ubuntu "Samba stopped working when uppgrading to Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147330
<ubotu> New bug: #147331 in ubuntu "[gusty beta]  HP NC6000 neither hibernation works nor standby after distupgrade from feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147331
<ubotu> New bug: #147334 in gnome-print (universe) "HP Officejet Pro K550 - not printing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147334
<ubotu> New bug: #147336 in ubuntu "[gusty beta]  HP NC6000 contrast keys are no more usable after distupgrade from feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147336
<ubotu> New bug: #147337 in gnome-screensaver (main) "[gutsy]  gnome-screensaver doesn't build-depend on intltool, template not updated" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147337
<ubotu> New bug: #147086 in bash "Doesn't let me pass options to time" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147086
<ubotu> New bug: #147340 in ubuntu "[gusty beta]  framebuffer bootup vga mode" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147340
<ubotu> New bug: #147341 in kdebluetooth (main) "package libkbluetooth0 1.0~beta8-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libqobex.so.0.0.9', which is also in package qobex" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147341
<ubotu> New bug: #147343 in gnupg (main) "gpg ignores 1 as valid trust value" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147343
<ubotu> New bug: #147344 in digikam (main) "crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147344
<ubotu> New bug: #147345 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "package mysql-server-5.0 5.0.45-1ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 139" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147345
<ubotu> New bug: #147346 in ubuntu "Firefox segfault at startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147346
<ubotu> New bug: #147349 in evolution (main) "evolution configuration wizard to wide for a 1024x768" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147349
<ubotu> New bug: #147350 in ubuntu "Gusty beta: problem on installing alternate on intel graphic card" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147350
<ubotu> New bug: #147347 in ubuntu "ethernet network does not start at boot, assume driver r8169 problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147347
<ubotu> New bug: #147351 in compiz (main) "Window not visible at session restore with Compiz" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147351
<ubotu> New bug: #147352 in pidgin (main) "only one conversation, but the tab is shown" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147352
<ubotu> New bug: #147353 in ubuntu "[xubuntu]  gutsy lifecd shutdown message not readable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147353
<ubotu> New bug: #147354 in ubuntu "Outstanding bugs in Gutsy Beta" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147354
<ubotu> New bug: #147356 in kdeutils (main) "kde laptop monitor applet/daemon causes system choppiness" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147356
<ubotu> New bug: #147359 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "intel 3D artifacts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147359
<ubotu> New bug: #147361 in kdebase (main) "[gutsy]  kdm crashes when randr is enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147361
<ubotu> New bug: #147362 in banshee (universe) "Odd behavior when changing rating on muliple selected songs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147362
<ubotu> New bug: #130839 in audacious (universe) "audacious crashed with SIGSEGV in playback_play_file()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130839
<ubotu> New bug: #146781 in gimp (main) "gimp-2.4 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146781
<ubotu> New bug: #147365 in firefox (main) "firefox default save location no set properly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147365
<ubotu> New bug: #147363 in ubuntu "Maximized windows don't fill the whole screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147363
<bddebian> Boo
<rbs-tito> Hi guys, I found a bug in Feisty ubiquity. I am sure someone else must have noticed it but I can't find it on Launchpad
<ubotu> New bug: #147366 in gnome-panel (main) "vertical panel window buttons" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147366
<ubotu> New bug: #147367 in gnome-keyring (main) "libpam-gnome-keyring does not work on amd64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147367
<xtknight> rbs-tito, which bug?
<rbs-tito> You kno how when you type your real name it puts a suggested username automatically?
<rbs-tito> So when I type "Roberto" as my real name, Roberto appears in username too
<rbs-tito> Well it just puts the first character
<xtknight> hmm i dont think that happened with me
<rbs-tito> It did with me
<xtknight> you mean it gives you "r" for suggested username?
<rbs-tito> beta1
<rbs-tito> Yeah
<xtknight> feisty, or gutsy?
<rbs-tito> I type "Roberto Sarrionandia" and an r appears in username
<rbs-tito> gutsy beta1
<xtknight> are you using any special characters?
<rbs-tito> No, Roberto Sarrionandia
<xtknight> may have been a bug introduced very recently, i guess.  file it
<rbs-tito> OK
<xtknight> i dont think they would release a beta w/ a bug like that if everyone had the problem but i'll see what i can find
<ubotu> New bug: #147369 in system-config-printer (main) "system-config-printer fails to automatically configure a printer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147369
<ubotu> New bug: #147371 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "toshiba p200 14p" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147371
<rbs-tito> Another thing, does anyone think the update notification icon on gutsy looks a bit fuzzy?
<ubotu> New bug: #147372 in ubuntu "ATI Radeon x1300 not working in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147372
<ubotu> New bug: #147373 in ubiquity (main) "Ubiquity suggests 1 character for username" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147373
<ubotu> New bug: #147374 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_window_get_toplevel()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147374
<ubotu> New bug: #147375 in debconf (main) "Error on installing debconf" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147375
<ubotu> New bug: #147377 in nautilus (main) "[gutsy] [usability]  "close window" button should be equal to cancel action." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147377
<ubotu> New bug: #147379 in ubuntu "[Gusty]  Sleep and hibernate don't work on thinkpad t60p" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147379
<ubotu> New bug: #147380 in skencil (universe) "skencil.py crashed with SIGSEGV in free() (Ubuntu 7.10 beta)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147380
<ubotu> New bug: #147382 in ubuntu "Gutsy beta: resolution reverts to 640x480 after reboot and can't be changed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147382
<ubotu> New bug: #147383 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "T61 is not in the whitelist for hdaps" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147383
<ubotu> New bug: #147384 in ubuntu "sound device busy, ALSA don't work on Gutsy beta" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147384
<ubotu> New bug: #147385 in sysklogd (main) "problem in upgare from 6.10 to 7.04 - ettura incompleta in buffer_copy (dpkg-deb backend su `./usr/share/man/man8/sysklogd.8.gz')" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147385
<ubotu> New bug: #147386 in app-install-data-ubuntu (main) "Please make filezilla install filezilla-locales, too" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147386
<ubotu> New bug: #147378 in epiphany-browser (main) "epiphany crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_window_get_toplevel() (dup-of: 147374)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147378
<mpt> Hi, I've just reproduced (in Gutsy) bug 33605, which was apparently fixed in Ubuntu 6.06. Is it best to reopen the old bug report, or write a new one?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 33605 in update-manager ""Updated available" popup should hide when app starts" [Low,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/33605
<Nafallo> mpt: if it's the same bug I would reopen it.
<mpt> Well, it's exactly the same symptom
<mpt> Don't know if it's the same bug :-)
<Nafallo> I would reopen and poke mvo tomorrow ;-)
<mpt> ok, done
<mpt> thanks
<Nafallo> no problem
<ubotu> New bug: #147388 in evolution (main) "Crash on first run ever (segmentation fault)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147388
<ubotu> New bug: #147389 in metacity (main) "[ku]  Translations do not appear when using compiz" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147389
<ubotu> New bug: #147390 in nautilus (main) "[gutsy] [usability]  for critical actions should safe chouse be preffered." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147390
<ubotu> New bug: #147391 in blender (universe) "Blender buttons don't look that good" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147391
<ubotu> New bug: #147395 in dolphin (main) "[gutsy-beta1]  dolphin shortcut not working " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147395
<ubotu> New bug: #147396 in gparted (main) "Unable to find mountpoint; Gparted" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147396
<ubotu> New bug: #147397 in ubuntu "Update to libpq Version 8.2.5-0ubuntu0.7.04.1 fails to work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147397
<ubotu> New bug: #147399 in ubuntu "Enabling 3DEffect disable Window-Settings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147399
<ubotu> New bug: #147402 in ubuntu "display rotation crashes xserver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147402
<ubotu> New bug: #147398 in ubuntu "suspend/resume fails on GA-965P-DS3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147398
<ubotu> New bug: #147403 in ubuntu "Feisty fawn freezes after reading initrd in ACER 5050-4697" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147403
<ubotu> New bug: #147405 in ubuntu "very small system fonts because font resolution is set to 75 dpi" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147405
<ubotu> New bug: #147408 in ubuntu "With Spanish locale in "Open/Save..." KDE dialogs, shortcut to Desktop points to a worng folder" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147408
<ubotu> New bug: #147409 in ubuntu "Frozen Bubble switches from full screen to window mode when sceensaver is switched on" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147409
<ubotu> New bug: #147412 in ubuntu "Gnome startup is very slow" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147412
<ubotu> New bug: #147413 in ubuntu "Pluging in a usb HD takes very long to initialisize" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147413
<ubotu> New bug: #147417 in ubuntu "Error when unmounting USB devices" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147417
<ubotu> New bug: #147419 in matchbox-window-manager (universe) "Matchbox window manager is broken in Gutsy (Default theme is broken)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147419
<ubotu> New bug: #147420 in ubuntu "inconsistent behavior in nautilus and open/save dialog" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147420
<ubotu> New bug: #147422 in ubiquity (main) "gutsy install stops after formatting partitions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147422
<ubotu> New bug: #147423 in ubuntu "Alsa device not implemented for macbookpro v3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147423
<ubotu> New bug: #147424 in nautilus (main) "show "Eject this device" in a bar in Nautilus windows for removeable devices" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147424
<ubotu> New bug: #147425 in gimp (main) "[gusty]  gimp package depences is brocken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147425
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-09-22
<hggdh> question: current evolution-rss on Intrepid is 0.0.8. ./debian/control states a conflict for evolution >= 2.23.0.; currently installed evo is 2.23.91; *still* apt-get install evolution-rss installs. So. What package should I open a bug against?
<nellery> hggdh, if it's in the evolution-rss control file, then I believe you file it against that
<hggdh> nellery, I do not think so, since this is (at least to me) a failed check on depends. I would go to apt or dpkg, but I am unsure
<hggdh> wait
<hggdh> the source I am looking at does *not* match the binary package!
<nellery> ah, I misunderstood the question
<hggdh> the plot thickens, and takes a different route...
<hggdh> new (revisited) question: how do we ask for a specific package version to be taken out of the binary repositories?
<hggdh> and how does a package that has not benn built for Intrepid end up in Intrepid's repositories?
<greg-g> hggdh: probably best to ask in #ubuntu-devel
<niadh> Should I mark this bug as incomplete? : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/215326
<Hobbsee> hggdh: evolution-rss does'nt have that conflict, with it's binary control file.
<Hobbsee> hggdh: which version do you want taken out?
<nellery> niadh, bugs should be marked incomplete if the reporter has been asked a question
<nellery> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<niadh> Ah okies, what would you suggest I do with it?
<niadh> Wait, I DID ask him a question
<Hobbsee> hggdh: oh, and the reason the source package is later than the binary packages:  the binaries for that source package didn't build on all arches.
<nellery> niadh: in that case, it should be marked as incomplete
<Hobbsee> so it's replaced the ones that did build, and the source, but not on the arches it didn't.
<niadh> nellery: I'm new to the bug tracking stuff, but I'm trying to do my bit.
<sonchen> niadh, is it a bug or a feature request? I can't tell, but I may be thick.
<sonchen> (me also very new to bug-tracking)
<niadh> Looks like a feature demand really, but I asked him for a use case or argument as to why it should be changed.
<sonchen> that's what i got from it tbh
<niadh> marked as incomplete, if he gives something reasonable I'll mark it as something else.
<sonchen> I reckon it's best to leave it for a day or too before doing anything else
<sonchen> that last post was mangled
<sonchen> yea i think yer probably right
<sonchen> (by last post being I meant mine)
<niadh> heh
<murdok> Is this bug to be closed?
<murdok> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apache2/+bug/26607
<nellery> murdok: no, that was an automated report
<nellery> best to just leave it as is
<murdok> okay
<murdok> nellery, why does it say that the fix was released for debian
<murdok> ?
<murdok> when the debian team couldn't reproduce it
<murdok> as they say. and nobody has reported it neither
<nellery> murdok: that's a bug tracker, the actual bug is at
<nellery> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=342141
<murdok> Okay I'm wrong, some few people has could reproduce it
<murdok> anyway I can't find where it says that the bug is fixed.
<murdok> has it been automatically updated too?
<niadh> Should I delete this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/223662
<LimCore> ubuntu really is not very good for laptops
<LimCore> every time I see laptop (or also normal PC) with ubutnu - people never know how to setup sound input
<Hobbsee> plug it in?
<maco> heh
<niadh> LimCore: So what if it isn't good, it's why we have bug reports ;)
<LimCore> Hobbsee: well, even after applying this very clever solution, it doesnt work, only output
<maco> i have to have Front unmuted for my mic to work.  i also have to put it to 0 to keep from getting feedback.
<LimCore> niadh: its more of systemic problem, not a bug in one application
<LimCore> maco: yeah, each time you have to play with all the strange and confusind settings in mixer untill you get it right
<LimCore> on one box I have to set: mic=0 boost=50% digital=80% and 2 other thingies
<LimCore> this is NOT user friendly at al
<LimCore> otherwise it either records silence, or totally distorted noise
<Hobbsee> murdok: what version could they reproduce it under?  The debian bug got closed as it was only found on old versions.
<murdok> Hobbsee, sorry, I read it quickly. One person has said that the bug was also affecting him.
<murdok> in an old version
<murdok> you are right
<Hobbsee> murdok: in debian, yeah.
<Hobbsee> murdok: i'd guess that's safe to close - no one else has written anything on it in 3 years, saying they have the same issue.
<Elbrus> LimCore: I have sound input on my laptop
<murdok> but launchpad says that the fix has been released
<murdok> that's what I can't understand
<murdok> hehe
<Hobbsee> well, presumably upstream did fix the issue, hence it's no longer happening
<LimCore> ok I got sound now.  this was really fun. well, perhaps not for all users
<LimCore> 1) you have to find HIDDEN (!?!?!??!) settings in the mixer (why they are not visible by default)
<murdok> Okay I got it now. I'll mark it as invalid.
<murdok> :-)
<LimCore> 2) capture=30-50% (if over 50% then it records clicking sound instead..) record=front mic  digital=100%    I think this shound be easier, 90% of NEW users will just go "damn, this laptop ALSO doesnt work with linux+mic"
<Hobbsee> murdok: upstream may have never known about the debian bug, nor have access, etc.
<LimCore> only I am thinking that this should be done easier?
<murdok> Hobbsee, hmm so invalid or fix released?
<niadh> What package might this bug be attached to? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/227886
<Hobbsee> murdok: fix released.
<greg-g> LimCore: possibly, I haven't dealt with it, would you be so kind as to report a bug describing the issue and all steps you took to resolve it?  At the same time trying to keep separate issues separate (the fact that a setting is hard to find is separate from sound input not working out of the box, for instance)
<maco> LimCore: they're there, you just get to check off which ones you want to show. about 20 or so are available in gnome's mixer, you just don't have them selected. they probably show in alsamixer.
<Hobbsee> niadh: i'd ask what type of cd drives those guys have.
<maco> LimCore: in that case, i'd blame gnome for hiding things :P
<murdok> Hobbsee, done, thanks
<Hobbsee> niadh: may well be a drive problem.
<Hobbsee> er, driver problem
<Hobbsee> murdok: you're welcome
<niadh> I'm not quite sure what package to attach it to though.
<LimCore> ok I will look into it.  What to set as package/project  or where report problems that are system wide? overall in ubuntu design
<Hobbsee> LimCore: against 'ubuntu', and someone will reroute it
<Hobbsee> niadh: i don't think you'd be able to, yet.
<maco> LimCore: you can tag it needs-reassignment
<LimCore> k
 * Hobbsee grumbles.
<Hobbsee> three way merge by hand:  DO NOT WANT!
<maco> Hobbsee: huh?
<Hobbsee> maco: i'm looking at fixing a few dput bugs.
<Hobbsee> maco: which appears that it will involve mass cherrypicking, or doing a 3 way merge, by hand.
<Hobbsee> both being something I don't really wnat to do :)
<maco> oh ok
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Have you tried _meld_?  I quite like it for 3-way merges.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: not yet.  I might try that.
<murdok> What should I do with this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scim-chewing/+bug/57081
<murdok> Is Dapper still maintained?
<crimsun> LimCore: that's not an Ubuntu problem.  Blame the manufacturer of audio codecs.
<LimCore> crimsun: lack of user friendly guide/wizard.
<crimsun> Ubuntu could, I suppose, attempt to expose "more" mixer elements by default, but then someone will grumble, "oh god, I can't figure which of these sixty elements to change!"
<maco> bugs in packages from hardy-backports should be reported against...what?
<hggdh> Hobbsee, it would be evolution-rss 0.0.8
<crimsun> LimCore: that's because there is no easy way to create a wizard to do so.
<Hobbsee> hggdh: right.  Took a patch elsewhere, got it to build.
<maco> crimsun: sounds like me using KDE...
<Hobbsee> hggdh: it should be fixed now.
<hggdh> Hobbsee, ok, then we just wait a bit for it to be published
<crimsun> LimCore: if you'd like to maintain the quirk list for ALSA codecs, go ahead.  You'll discover just why it's an intractable problem.  And it's just going to worsen.
<LimCore> crimsun: recording application + visual "osciloscope" + mixer (all options!!!) + hand book + some script to automatically test typical solutions + dmesg
<hggdh> Hobbsee, thanks
<Hobbsee> hggdh: things only get taken out if they're replaced by other bits, or done explicitly.
<LimCore> crimsun: such ultimate sound wizard would be a big step ahead; Then, build list (even automatically - inet) list of devices -> neede settings
<Hobbsee> LimCore: code it, then.
<crimsun> LimCore: you misunderstand the scope of the problem.
<hggdh> Hobbsee, I understand. I was just surprised for a more up-to-date source to be available -- after all it was FTBFS, and should not be there
<crimsun> LimCore: it's not the feasibility of creating a wizard.  It's the maintenance nightmare.
<Hobbsee> hggdh: it didn't FTBFS on all arches - it passed on hppa and ia64
<LimCore> crimsun: it will AID it, not solve all possible quirks and cure cancer
<hggdh> Hobbsee, ah, ok. sorry
<Hobbsee> hggdh: no problem - rmadison and such don't show it.
<crimsun> LimCore: you still misunderstand the scope.  It's not about aiding; it's about automating.  As you even said above, aiding doesn't cut it.
<LimCore> its shure better then knowing that I have to run several applicaitions and then play with mixers to get it fixed.
<hggdh> yup.
<Hobbsee> hggdh: you'd probably find https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+builds?build_text= helpful - you can search by package name, status, etc.
<LimCore> crimsun: this application will automatically solve IF possible,  and if not, it will give tools to debug the problem.  In both cases, this is better then current "no sound... no information.. just NOTHING"
<Hobbsee> LimCore: by all means, write one then.
<Hobbsee> LimCore: but it's likely to be consistently out of date.
<maco> LimCore: complaining doesn't get very far. and hobbsee's right about getting out of date quickly
<LimCore> only the automatic solver will need to be updated
<hggdh> Hobbsee, thanks again. How many IOUs do I have now with you? I will never be able to repay all ;-)
<Hobbsee> hggdh: heh :)
<Hobbsee> hggdh: it's good that you want to learn more :)
<LimCore> ok but this is like 1 month prepartions + 2 months coding for 1-2 person
<maco> hahaha
<LimCore> are there some students or something to help
<crimsun> LimCore: why does there need to be a solver?  Why can't the correct information be provided to a higher layer by the hardware?  That's precisely what is happening, BTW, with our udev work and the alsa-info.sh db.
<LimCore> crimsun: usually all is working, only the mixer is badly configured
<crimsun> LimCore: no, it's far worse.
<maco> Hobbsee: where do bugs in backported packages get reported?  against the package or against something-backports?
<Hobbsee> maco: erm, i *think* it's something-backports.  check with jdong
<LimCore> crimsun: on most boxes I seen, evnetually, after playing wtih mixer, it was working
<maco> jdong: ping
<LimCore> so how this works with open source and ubuntu?
<maco> jdong: where do bugs on backported packages go?
<LimCore> idea for application, planning etc, and now need people to actually implement it. Any good ubutnu idea on this?
<maco> LimCore: can't implement anything with a half-thought-out idea and no plan
<LimCore> maco: yeap, thats what I written is needed
<maco> LimCore: "and now need people to actually implement it" ...no, now you need a better idea, fully fleshed-out, with a complete understanding of the depth and breadth of the issue
<Hobbsee> and actually maintain it.
<maco> right, that too
<maco> unmaintainable code is bad
<maco> works for a day at most, then a bug is reported...and then well, unmaintainable, yay
<crimsun> LimCore: pay attention to the fact that it's being addressed in a difference manner.
<maco> crimsun: the different manner being "fixing the drivers"?
<crimsun> I stated that upstream is using udev hints and a large user-generated troubleshooting database.
<LimCore> crimsun: alsa driver automatically sets mixer volumes to reasonable levels or something?
<crimsun> that's part of it.
<maco> jdong: nevermind. crimsun told me.
<Hobbsee> hm, well, that was less painful than expected.
<LimCore> exim4 crashed in postconfig... known problem?
<LimCore> just once though
<Hobbsee> if you wanted to know if it was a known problem, why didn't you check hte bugtracker?
<dholbach> good morning
<Das_Auge> Hi, i am new here and would like to help.
<Das_Auge> I'm not a programmer.
<RAOF> !contribute
<RAOF> Gah, lack of bot.
<dholbach> there's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs if you'd like to get involved in triaging bugs
<RAOF> Das_Auge: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu is a good start page for overall contributions.
<Das_Auge> thanks, dholbach and RAOF
<dholbach> Das_Auge: if you have any other questions, be sure to ask in here :)
<Das_Auge> Here is my first question: What package is afflicted, if my screen resolution is not detected correctly?
<Das_Auge> xorg?
<RAOF> Depends.  It's most likely to be in your driver package.
<dholbach> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingXAutoconfiguration might help too
<RAOF> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Reporting will possibly help, particularly the "troubleshooting" link.
<dholbach> RAOF: do you think that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingXorg and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Reporting could be merged somehow?
<RAOF> Hm.  Perhaps not merged, but X/Reporting should probably link to DebuggingXorg.
<dholbach> *nod*
<dholbach> also the DebuggingXAutoconfiguration link :)
<RAOF> Oh, it does.
<dholbach> ah ok
<RAOF> Interesting factlet: DebuggingXorg is word-for-word duplicated at X/Backtracing it seems.
<dholbach> #REDIRECT (or whatever it is called in the NewMoinWorldOrdeR) is your friend :-)
<dholbach> Das_Auge: the fine people in #ubuntu-x might be able to help too
<ara> Hello all! We remember you that today is the first Ubuntu Testing Day!
<ara>  If you want to help with Ubuntu and don't know where to start this is the perfect occasion
<ara> we will be testing Intrepid Alpha 6 Live sessions, so you won't need to install anything on your systems
<ara> Here you will find the links to the ISO cd images to test: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/UbuntuTestingDay/20080922#Which%20release%20we%20will%20be%20testing?
<ara> more information about the testing day can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/UbuntuTestingDay/20080922
<ara> we will be at #ubuntu-testing all day to answer the questions you might have
<dholbach> thekorn: good morning - is http://paste.ubuntu.com/49228 known already?
<thekorn> dholbach: hi, no, never saw this before, let me try to reproduce this
<dholbach> thekorn: the same with trunk and what's in bughelper-dev ppa
<thekorn> dholbach: works for me, trunk an intrepid package, strange
<dholbach> hum (hardy here)
<dholbach> let me try again
<dholbach> thekorn: ahh, works with trunk, not with ppa
<dholbach> thekorn: nevermind then :)
<thekorn> ok, will update the package in the PPA then
<dholbach> rock :)
<dholbach> thekorn: how's launchpadlib looking?
<thekorn> dholbach: I think lp's API team is making good progress,
<thekorn> but unfortunatly especially the bug bits are still missing important functionallity like searching for bugs
<dholbach> oh, I see
<dholbach> is anybody working on a launchpadlib connector? :)
<thekorn> but with caching enabled launchpadlib is many times faster than py-lp-bugs
<dholbach> or do you think there'll be a transition to launchpadlib in the long run?
<thekorn> the launchpadlib connector I started some time ago is up-to-date regarding bug functionality
<dholbach> woah nice
<dholbach> more power to thekorn!
<dholbach> :-)
<thekorn> dholbach: lp:~thekorn/python-launchpad-bugs/launchpadlib.connector
<thekorn> well I hope lplib can replace py-lp-bugs at one time,
<dholbach> you're really unstoppable
<thekorn> maybe ;)
<thekorn> dholbach: btw, development around lplib is currently kind of blocked because of bug 239734 ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239734 in python-httplib2 "[Freeze Exception] python-httplib2 should be upgraded to 0.4.0" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239734
<dholbach> thekorn: alright, \sh will surely do the upload soon
<thekorn> yes, that's his plan
<sroecker> could someone please set bug 250425 to critcal?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250425 in zsnes "zsnes crashes with buffer overflow on startup" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250425
<bddebian> Boo
<Hew> asac: The abrowser command seems to be broken in 3.0.2+build6+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~asac1 which I got from your ppa. I don't think I should report this under abrowser (Ubuntu) since I believe it started happening with your build. Are you aware of this problem?
 * Hew pings asac, just in case he disconnected earlier
<asac> Hew: what happens?
<Hew> exec: 118: /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.2/abrowser: not found
<asac> Hew: ok. i think its a glitch that that link is in the firefox-3.0 package. please ensure that you have installed abrowser and abrowser-3.0-branding package
<asac> Hew: in any case: report it and let me know about the LP id
<Hew> asac: confirmed
<asac> (against firefox-3.0)
<Hew> asac: Will do
<asac> Hew: so it gets cured when installing abrowser and abrowser-3.0-branding?
<asac> Hew: post your findings to the bug
<Hew> asac: I just wasn't sure if I should report it against Ubuntu since it's not a package from the Ubuntu repos
<Hew> asac: No, I have those packages installed and the command doesn't work
<Hew> asac: 'firefox' starts abrowser fine though
<Hew> I think it's to do with symlinks
<asac> Hew: yeah
<nullack> asac : Hi :) Im a bit concerned about gnome's schedule with the final 2.24 release being close and some NM 0.7 bugs not seeming to be getting upstream fixes
<asac> nullack: which bugs?
<nullack> asac : Ill look up one sec pls
<seb128> network-manager is not following the GNOME schedule
<asac> most likely they follow fedora schedule ;)
<nullack> Bug #258743
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 258743 in network-manager "NM 0.7 Fails To Set Custom MTU" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/258743
<nullack> Bug #256054
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256054 in network-manager "[intrepid] new 0.7 branch ignores /etc/network/interfaces" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256054
<nullack> seb128 : Hi :) Good to know theres more time
<seb128> and intrepid will get GNOME 2.24.1 anyway
<nullack> seb128 : saw you posting intrepid updates on sunday :) your a machine my friend !
<seb128> I try to not working the weekend but a new stable GNOME version is a good reason for a small exception ;-)
<asac> nullack: 256054 is something we have to fix here - though the ifupdown plugin landed upstream, i cant convince enough people to drop ifupdown ;) ... so we need a special system-config plugin that blacklists devices in ENI
<asac> nullack: can you code C?
<asac> ;)
<nullack> seb128 : is libenchat  motu package? I saw the gramps people have got a workaround
<seb128> no it's not
<nullack> asac a little but Im not good, Im much better at consulting and testing
<seb128> things which are in the default installation are not in universe
<asac> nullack: the MTU fix is probably simple.
<asac> like dan suggests in the bug
<nullack> asac Ill look at it, I fixed some problems in a motu package with my first debdiffdoing a patch so Ill try on nm0.7
<nullack> seb128 whos the libenchant maintaner for ubuntu?
<seb128> nobody
<nullack> want me to report it upstream then?
<seb128> too many packages not enough people, nobody is actively working on this one
<seb128> that would be nice indeed
<nullack> I will do that and bugwatch it
<seb128> cool
<asac> nullack: first thing you could try is to upgrade to latest upstream snapshot
<asac> nullack: with some luck its just one command
<asac> nullack: if you tell me that the MTU is still not fixed i can probably do the patch
<nullack> ppa? Or do I grab their svn head and compile?
<asac> nullack: no ...  for a quick test you get the ubuntu.0.7 branch from https://code.launchpad.net/network-manager-applet
<asac> then do a bzr merge lp:network-manager-applet
<nullack> asac thanks
<asac> and then bzr bd --merge --native --builder='debuild -b'
<asac> or
<asac> and then bzr bd --merge --native --builder='dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -b'
<asac> nullack: of course only if the merge worked without a conflict
<asac> ;)
<nullack> Ofcourse, debian/ubuntu patches are ontop of their trunk
<asac> shouldnt be that many patches
<asac> applet should merge well
<asac> not sure if NM changed dbus api and some features are broken ... but you will surely see
<nullack> Its 1;10am here now, I can test by tonight and provide feedback
<nullack> Night all
<asac> nullack: for the log ... the above bzr bd commands are _without_ --merge
<asac> ;)
<nullack> Ill resave the transc ript thx for letting me know
<dholbach> thekorn: another thing I just noticed in bug activity logs: sometimes some elements seem to be missing from .activity: http://paste.ubuntu.com/49325
<dholbach> (note the 'added subscrriber Ubuntu Sponsors for universe' in the first bug report, but not the second one)
<Hew> asac: bug 273170
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273170 in firefox-3.0 "abrowser and firefox-3.0 commands don't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273170
<dholbach> thekorn: should I file a bug?
<thekorn> dholbach, for me it looks like a bug in launchpad, the subscription of -sponsors is not on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/271080/+activity
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 271080 in gvfs "gvfsd-trash crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_loop_run() (dup-of: 252174)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 252174 in gvfs "gvfsd-trash crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch()" [High,Triaged]
<dholbach> errr
<dholbach> hang on
<dholbach> thekorn: no... it's definitely a bug in dholbach - I used the wrong bug number
<dholbach> excusez-moi :)
<thekorn> heheh
<asac> Hew: thanks. triaged
<Hew> asac: Cool, thank you :-)
<bdmurray> mvo: did you the maintainer script failure e-mail?
<mvo> hey bdmurray!
<mvo> bdmurray: yes, but have not done anything about it yet
<maco> anyone ever see launchpad saying ____ package not published in ubuntu?
<maco> i'm trying to mark bug 272300 for madwifi since that's the driver in use, but it says "madwifi package not published in Ubuntu"...even though Launchpad shows it in the search
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272300 in network-manager "Networkmanager 0.7 cannot reconnect after resume " [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272300
<bdmurray> maco: madwifi seems to be a driver in l-r-m for 2.6.24 and may have switched to something else in 2.6.27
<ogra> its still in l-r-m
<ogra> though its suposed to be replaced by ath5k
<ogra> which is the free driver but doesnt work on all devices yet
<maco> bdmurray: oh ok. why is there still a madwifi source package?  i'm confused.
<maco> er, ok i'm not sure what package it goes with in intrepid then. because there's no l-r-m-2.6.27 with the way things were rearranged.
<ogra> i'm just instaling l-r-m here
<ogra> on intrepid
<ogra> there is definately one
<maco> is it named something else?
<maco> wait, is it *just* l-r-m with no kernel version number at the end?
<ogra> linux-restricted-modules 2.6.27-4.5
<ogra> is the latest
<bdmurray> the package in lp is just l-r-m now
<bdmurray> similar to how there is just linux instead of linux-2.6.27
<ogra> the binaries are linux-restricted-modules-2.6.27-4-generic, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.27-4-server and linux-restricted-modules-common
<maco> i see
<maco> thanks guys
<maco> are bugs regarding gstreamer's video playback's interaction with compositing considered the driver's fault, compiz's fault, or gstreamer's fault?
<bdmurray> maco: I think it is the video driver but it'd be best to check in #ubuntu-x
<maco> ok
<joumetal> Is cve-2008-0123 right for bug 272221?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272221 in moodle "Vulnerable version of Moodle (1.8.2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272221
<maco> can someone mark bug 273112 wishlist, please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273112 in amarok "Amarok should make it easier to find and delete Various Artists albums on portable players" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273112
<pwnguin> arg. apport feels like punishment
<pwnguin> "a program has crashed. please spend the next five minutes in cpu crunch
<maco> haha
<maco> apport annoys me. "something crashed! please enter your password to find out what.  oh and look, it's not even an ubuntu-packaged app, so it can't go to launchpad anyway" -_-
<maco> or rather, "please enter your password to make this annoying bubble go away" since generally it's fairly obvious exactly what crashed
<maco> can there be an "i don't care" button?
<greg-g> the don't report crashes from this application again button
<maco> oo that exists? ok. i think i disabled apport to make it go away.
<greg-g> or that
<maco> is that button before or after it asks if you want to see the crash report and asks for the password?
<greg-g> and apport isn't enabled in the released verion of Ubuntu, afaik
<greg-g> I don't ever remember entering a password for apport
<greg-g> is this intrepid?
 * greg-g isn't using intrepid yet
<maco> because my thinking is first say what crashed, have "show report" "ignore" buttons and if they hit "show report" *then* ask for password. right now, it's password first, questions later
<maco> hardy
<greg-g> hmmm
<maco> i haven't tried intrepid yet. going through bug reports is scaring me off from it :P
<greg-g> heh
<maco> there's also the part where intrepid won't be adding any new hardware support for me.  2 pieces of hardware with out-of-tree drivers, but they'll have to wait for jaunty
<maco> hardy works well for me
<jcastro> pedro_: we're doing an OOo hugday this week right?
<bdmurray> jcastro: we've been talking about update-manager since more people are upgrading with Alpha 6 out
<jcastro> ok
<bdmurray> Maybe having 2 a week is a good idea with the release imminent
<jcastro> virt-manager is sucking, 74 open bugs, zero reported upstream.
<jcastro> so that could be a target if you guys still need them. :D
<bdmurray> I don't think we are out of things to work on. ;)
<chrisccoulson> ping pedro_
<jcastro> heh
<pedro_> mm what about september 29?
<pedro_> is there anything planned for that day?
<pedro_> mmm september 30 sorry
<bdmurray> no, that would work.  tomorrow is testing day right?
<pedro_> we can have an OOo on 30 and a Firefox one the 02
<pedro_> chrisccoulson: hello
<bdmurray> sounds good to me
<maco> bdmurray: today's testing day, i thought
<pedro_> sounds like a plan then
<chrisccoulson> hi pedro_, i just noticed you closed bug 272510, asking the reporter to submit a crash report
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272510 in gnome-panel "gnome panel crashes and no way to restart it without console" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272510
<chrisccoulson> i don't think the reporter is going to be successful though.
<bdmurray> doh
<maco> bdmurray: calendar too full?
<maco> ^_^
<chrisccoulson> it doesn't appear that gnome-panel is crashing, but he says it hangs and he has to kill it manually
<pedro_> chrisccoulson: well let's see, we need a backtrace anyways
<bdmurray> maco: seems so
<pedro_> chrisccoulson: ok so if it hangs he can also get a backtrace of that
<pedro_> chrisccoulson: not with apport but gdb can help there
<chrisccoulson> no problem. i'll point him to the wiki page for obtaining a backtrace
<pedro_> chrisccoulson: rock on
<bdmurray> pedro_: any ideas about - http://pastebin.osuosl.org/22123
<bdmurray> I see that in /var/log/auth.log every time I log in
<pedro_> bdmurray: looks like bug http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=550756
<ubottu> Gnome bug 550756 in general "gnome-keyring-daemon blocks session startup on exported home directories" [Blocker,Unconfirmed]
 * pedro_ screams at macbook center
<bdmurray> I think I saw that one but I've no ldap or nfs
<pedro_> my laptop is there for about 2 weeks and they still don't have news about it "sorry we don't know what's the issue with it" dammit!"·
<bdmurray> that's no good
<bdmurray> pedro_: I saw a Mandriva bug that looked similar - https://qa.mandriva.com/show_bug.cgi?id=42066
<ubottu> qa.mandriva.com bug 42066 in Core Packages "inter-process communication errors" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<jcastro> bdmurray: Mr. QueryMaster - is there an easy way to find bugs that are linked to debian that are fixed but not fixed in ubuntu?
<MarkusL> hi
<jcastro> bdmurray: or do you think they show up in harvest?
<MarkusL> i've got this straaange problem which i think is a bug since trying kernel 2.6.27 (w/ and w/o intrepid) on my aspire one.
<jcastro> bdmurray: nevermind, they show up in harvest. (whew!)
<MarkusL> i can't establish tcp connections through my nat router (which is a veeery old zyxel p310). ping, udp works, but tcp just sends a syn w/o answer until it fails.
<MarkusL> older kernels work fine, other places using wrt54g/openwrt als nat router work, too.
<MarkusL> wireless/wired doesn't matter.
<MarkusL> oh well, i just found the solution. setting tcp_sack to 0 makes things work. now i just gotta find out why...
<chrisccoulson>  hi, does anyone know the significance of this kernel message: "Aperture beyond 4GB. Ignoring."
<murdok> Could someone change the importance of bug #271097 to its appropiate?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271097 in network-manager "wireless password is not being saved (intrepid)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271097
<hggdh> murdok, what would be the importance?
<murdok> I'm not sure between medium and high.
<murdok> hggdh
<hggdh> OK. A question -- what would the reporters have on their keyring? What keyring is in use (searhorse/Edit/Preferences)?
<hggdh> murdok, ^^
<hggdh> murdok, another point, FWIW: I have no problems...
<murdok> hggdh: are you asking me? :?
<hggdh> murdok, well, yes, you are asking to set the importance on the bug, I assumed you were working on it
<murdok> no, I just confirmed it
<murdok> hggdh: thx!
<mrooney> is a bug in the applications menu against gnome-panel?
<mrooney> or would that belong in one of the applets packages of gnome-panel?
<pochu> mrooney: what's the bug?
<mrooney> bug 196666
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 196666 in ubuntu "programing menu is not visible when occupied only with python(2.5) and umbrello" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196666
<pochu> mrooney: I would blame compiz but I may well be wrong
<mrooney> pochu: I don't see how it could be compiz since he says any other combination of items works fine
<pochu> good point
<pochu> mrooney: I'd ask him to run desktop-file-validate in the two .desktop files
<pochu> perhaps there's something weird with one of them
<mrooney> pochu: could be but it is still a bug in gnome-panel I think since it should handle invalid .desktop files in a better way than a white box :)
<mrooney> pochu: though it would be good to find out I agree, how could I tell him to locate the desktop files?
<pochu> mrooney: they should be in /usr/share/applications/
<maco> is the fact that i'm seeing two months' little calendars showing in the left-side of evolution instead of the usual 1 little month calendar a bug, or is that a new feature?
<maco> nevermind, feature apparently.
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-09-23
<niadh> Anyone know how I should mark bugs that are packaging requests? I have at least a dozen here.
<bdmurray> niadh: for example?
<niadh> Just look at this page for all the [needs packaging] bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.importance%3Alist=UNDECIDED&assignee_option=none&field.has_no_package=on&start=1500
<niadh> for example R4Calc
<niadh> Here is the example: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/271351
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 271351 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] R4Calc" [Undecided,New]
<bdmurray> niadh: it's fine the way it stands, it could be set to confirmed (if it isn't packaged) and an importance of wishlist
<niadh> I can't set wishlist, I'm not approved as a bug hunter yet, I'm signed up to the team, and have been marking packages as and where I can, but I can't set wishlist
<bdmurray> I wouldn't really worry about the needs-packaging bugs at this point in the release cycle
<niadh> Well, I figure if I can assign them to a package or something then it's less orphaned bugs
<bdmurray> niadh: needs-packaging bugs are actually one of the only ones that shouldn't have a package
<niadh> Oh, fair enough.
<niadh> I shall leave them as they are then.
<niadh> Also I couldn't actually attach some packages, even though I could search for them
<niadh> one was acpi
<niadh> also madwifi I couldn't set as a package
<bdmurray> you probably wanted acpi-support
<bdmurray> for madwifi do you mean a wireless driver?
<niadh> I shall try acpi-support
<niadh> uhm, they listed an issue as being with madwifi, so that's what I attempted to set the package to
<niadh> It is correct that I was told that anything to do with suspend/resume/sleep/wake is an acpi thing?
<bdmurray> no, not really
<niadh> Oh, then, I shall not mark the package as acpi then.
<niadh> I watched a few screen casts of bug hunting and read an IRC transcript and someone said that acpi covers that stuff, file systems are a kernel thing and drivers largely are too.
<bdmurray> you might https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI helpful
<bdmurray> find that helpful
<dholbach> good morning
<greg-g> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi greg-g!
<greg-g> just heading off to bed, you take it from here! ;)
<dholbach> sleep tight, Greg! :)
<greg-g> thanks, dholbach
<maco> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hiya maco
<crimsun> not even a dent in the pie chart, sigh.
<maco> crimsun: at all? :(
<maco> crimsun: incomplete has gone back from 16% to 17% this week
<crimsun> maco: well, I'm sure I'm contributing to that latter "statistic"
<maco> just as i contributed to it going from 17 to 16 2 weeks ago?
<crimsun> no clear idea, but likely
<maco> crimsun: so you stopped triaging here, took the metro home, and went back to triaging?
<maco> is there a way to unsubscribe someone from a bug?
<crimsun> only if you're an admin of a team that someone is a member of or if you're that someone
<crimsun> (the former is only for teams)
<maco> bug 207883 someone wants to be unsubscribed (or rather "stop emailing me i dont know what's going on!")
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 207883 in pulseaudio "(gnome-sound-properties:16528): Gnome-WARNING **: error caching sample <-1>!" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207883
<crimsun> said person has the ability to unsubscribe himself
<maco> yeah, i'm trying to explain that
<crimsun> "how do I unsub from this mailing list that sends e-mails containing subscription information at the bottom of each bulk?"
<maco> exactly
<maco> crimsun: your location in lp is *definitely* south-east of me. which is also definitely wrong.
<persia> There's actually a bug related to that: although I'm not sure if it applies in this case.  If someone is subscribed to all bugs for a package, and there is a bug with multiple tasks, it may not be possible for the subscriber to unsubscribe unless they unsubscribe from all bugs for that package.  An example in this case might be someone who cares about alsa-driver, but doesn't care about pulseaudio.
<maco> persia: the person says they know nothing about computers
<persia> This case is particularly odd, as the complainant has somehow chosen to be art of the "Ubuntu Audio Team".
<persia> maco: Indeed, but they also aren't specifically subscribed to this bug, but rather a member of a notified team (and not through a bug subscription), which means there is no option to unsubscribe from that bug.
<maco> oh. wait so shouldn't they be getting like 50 billion emails from launchpad anyway?
<RAOF> Is this the same person that I'm thinking of...
 * RAOF checks
<maco> why are they only complaining on that bug?
<persia> Well, it's only the Ubuntu Audio Team, so probably on the order of 10 million or so...
<RAOF> maco: They're not complaining on just that bug :)
<persia> But, yeah, unsubscribe doesn't work for a user with that configuration.
<maco> RAOF: they complain everywhere?
<crimsun> maco: deliberate obfuscation thanks to LP?
<maco> RAOF: i havent seen it on any of the other audio bugs i'm subscribed to.  which as of this week is a lot.
<RAOF> Certainly on a bug that I was subscribed to (and I wrote them an email).
<maco> crimsun: your location? i thought you put our favourite bakery as your location, but it's got you down in like anacostia or something
<persia> It's somewhat related to bug #83488 and bug #204980  I think more 204980 in this case
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 83488 in malone "Implicitly unsubscribe bug contact when bug is Invalid" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/83488
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204980 in malone "bug contacts should be able to unsubscribe from implicit subscriptions" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204980
<RAOF> Saying "you seem to have associated your email address with a this launchpad accound (link) and then subscribed to the audio team (link).  Unsubscribe from the audio team (link)"
<maco> yelling at people to stop emailing you when they aren't emailing you specifically and you signed up doesn't exactly make sense in my mind
<crimsun> mmm, alsa-driver bugs are nearly manageable
<crimsun> unfortunately, the same can't be said regarding linux (well, formerly alsa-driver), alsa-lib, alsa-plugins, alsa-utils, pulseaudio, flashplugin-nonfree, libflashsupport, ...
<maco> well yeah, now that all the linux bugs that were misfiled against alsa-driver have been put in their proper place
<maco> oh yeah, hey anyone who hasn't read it, here's the updated version of the wiki sound page:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<maco> 21098 new bugs...insane
 * thekorn hopes dholbach has a good email filter, moving all buglog-data mails to trash
<dholbach> thekorn: it's all good - thanks for your good work! :)
<dholbach> thekorn: when is 0.3 supposed to land?
<thekorn> dholbach, it's in intrepid, I'm preparing ppa packages for >feisty right now
<dholbach> thanks :)
<thekorn> let see what I still remember of your packaging sessions
<Hew_> I'm getting a system freeze that happens very rarely (once or twice a week and I'm a heavy user) for an unknown reason (been happening since I started with alpha 1). Even alt-sysrq-k doesn't work. Any idea what this is / if it's known / how I can debug it?
<murdok> How can I unmark a bug duplicate?
<Ampelbein> murdok: click on "mark as duplicate" and delete the number
<murdok> Ampelbein: done, thanks
<murdok> :)
<bddebian> Boo
<[fFf]> what do you think about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/273552
<[fFf]> ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 273552 in evolution "difference between online and offline help" [Low,New]
<dholbach> pedro_: what do you think about having the next hug day in the topic of #ubuntu-bugs? :)
<dholbach> and on the fridge! :)
<pedro_> dholbach: that'd be great, we only need someone to set it ;-)
<pedro_> bdmurray:  ^ ? ;-)
<dholbach> :-)
<pedro_> yay!
<dholbach> pedro_: do you know if ubuntu-news-team@lists.u.c is regularly mailed when a hug day is?
<dholbach> popey: that's the right mailing list, right?
<pedro_> mm according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/Draft
<pedro_> they should
<dholbach> great
<dholbach> was just wondering because there's no hug day on http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event
<popey> dholbach: yeah, i think so
<pedro_> dholbach: right, I'll send an email now
<bdmurray> didn't they switch the name?
<dholbach> bdmurray: I think that's the new one
<dholbach> it was called fridge-devel@ before
<bdmurray> cool, I probably updated it too ;)
<popey> it is
<pedro_> yes http://fridge.ubuntu.com/about <-
<dholbach> ROCK
<dholbach> more hug day marketing! :)
* pedro_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Free Hugs! - Next Ubuntu Hug Day Sep 25 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080925  | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<chrisccoulson> i'm not quite sure what pitti is asking me for in bug 271364 (comment 9) - i don't know whether anyone here could shed some light before i contact him?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271364 in transmission "[needs-packaging] Transmission 1.34" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271364
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: I think he'd like you to submit a bug to debian regarding POT building
<chrisccoulson> the 'POT building' was the bit i was unsure about;)
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: I'd check with him then.
<chrisccoulson> no problem. thanks
<bdmurray> pedro_: I wonder if we should incorporate http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/qapkgstatus/update-manager/ into the bug day wiki page
<bdmurray> or maybe just the triaging graph - http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/complete-graphs/update-manager/plots/update-manager-1day-triaging.png
<pedro_> bdmurray: yeah!, the second one it's better for the task
<pedro_> bdmurray: i'll update the page with it
<bdmurray> pedro_: great!
<maco> apachelogger: looking at 5aday stats, i must say: O_O
 * apachelogger didn't add since 2008-08-17 ;-)
<maco> ah
<maco> i was just calculating it, and to do 455 bugs at one bug a minute, it'd take 7 hours solid
<maco> apachelogger: i do find it quite odd though that you're not showing in the "ever" list when you should be number 15
<apachelogger> maco: I pipe the bug mails to a file then process the file witha  script which spits out all the bugs I was working on
<apachelogger> in fact, I think 5aday should do this
<apachelogger> adding bugs manually is not exactly very productive
<greg-g> apachelogger: +1 !
<greg-g> I mean, 5-a-day should just be a subset of information which is used for LP Karma
<apachelogger> *nod*
<jcastro> what would be awesome would be if someone used the lp bugs api to make it so we don't need the 5-a-day app at all.
<jcastro> it should just say "jorge touched this bug and he's in the lp team, bugcount++"
<salty-horse> anyone else seeing "Unknown media type" warn configuring packages? e.g. "Unknown media type in type 'interface/x-winamp-skin'"
<sven__> I found an intrepid kubuntu bug for the "resize and rotate display" control pannel, and I wish to see if the bug is arleady in the system but i'm not sure whit package it's in.
<greg-g> sven__: you can search all the bug reported against Ubuntu (including Kubuntu) by searching here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<greg-g> hey! the "new" bugs part of the pie chart is down to 48%! it was stuck at 49% for what feels like forever
<greg-g> the fact that I never see that pie chart might have something to do with that ;)
<jjesse> yay
<jjesse> is the pie chart on the "main" bug page?
<greg-g> jjesse: yeah
<greg-g> for Ubuntu, of course.
<bdmurray> thekorn: what is the unsupported contenttype error about in py-lp-b?
<thekorn> bdmurray, sorry, which one?
<bdmurray> thekorn: I think I got it - I was getting an error with a content type of "text/x-log"
<bdmurray> so I added that to to the list of allowable content types
<thekorn> "text/x-log"? - what a strange contenttype
<bdmurray> the attachment name ended in ".log"
<bdmurray> Its unfortunate the error doesn't say which bug was causing the problem
<thekorn> hmm, It should give you a bugnumber, let me check
<thekorn> bdmurray, oh, I see, it's a bug, but can be fixed easily
<thekorn> will fix it tomorrow morning
<bdmurray> great, thanks!
<thekorn> bdmurray, as a start, but have to improve it a bit tomorrow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/49842/
<chrisccoulson> ping maco
<mrooney> Is anyone aware of a metabug regarding ath5k_pci CPU usage / poor wireless performance?
<Ampelbein> mrooney: i think there is one. sounds familiar.
<Ampelbein> bug 267761 is yours?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267761 in linux "Wireless on Atheros 5212/5213 drops often, is slow, and ath5k_pci consumes large amounts of CPU" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267761
<mrooney> Ampelbein: yeah, I was just about to link to it :)
<mrooney> I can't figure out if I should be blacklisting something or, what I should be trying, or if other users are experiencing similar things I can't find the dupe
<chrisccoulson> i can't find any other performance related bugs for ath5k_pci
<Ampelbein> perhaps there is none and i just remembered wrongly
<mrooney> chrisccoulson: isn't there something I can blacklist to get a different driver?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure actually
<chrisccoulson> have you tried blacklisting ath5k_pci?
<mrooney> I seem to perhaps recall similar bug reports for similar speed issues relating to atheros + intrepid
<bdmurray> mrooney: is this an upgrade or a fresh install?
<mrooney> bdmurray: A fresh install of Intrepid Alpha..4 I think
<mrooney> originally linux 2.6.26, which had the same exact issues
<bdmurray> mrooney: is there anything configured in /etc/network/interfaces?
<mrooney> bdmurray: just "auto lo\niface lo inet loopback"
<bdmurray> mrooney: okay, I'd had similar issues on a system of mine that I haven't had time to investigate
<mrooney> ahh yes, I believe I did a fresh install of A4, had the issues, then did a fresh install A5 to get a fresh 27 kernel, and have the same issues
<mrooney> bdmurray: oh, okay, perhaps I am not alone!
<mrooney> bdmurray: is my interfaces file indicative of an issue?
<bdmurray> mrooney: I had some configuration in e-n-i that probably was causing my issue
<mrooney> oh okay
<mrooney> ah yes my bug description explains what I did fairly well
<mrooney> well, I hope someone knowledgeable takes a look at it or can direct me to the next step
<mrooney> otherwise I guess no Intrepid for me
<bdmurray> the latest madwifi update in tim's ppa seems to be from sept 5th
<bdmurray> so I don't think that would help
<bdmurray> ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration timeout (2417MHz)
<bdmurray> that looks interesting
<mrooney> hmmmm
<mrooney> bdmurray: oh yeah there are a bunch of things around there
<bdmurray> ogasawara: can you lend a hand?
<mrooney> wow, there's so many of them and other "unable to reset..."
<bdmurray> mrooney: so googling for that message was somewhat helpful
<bdmurray> http://kerneltrap.org/mailarchive/linux-ath5k-devel/2008/7/20/2580364
<ogasawara> mrooney, bdmurray:  I'll take a peek as well
<bdmurray> hmm, that's in the intrepid ath5k driver though
<mrooney> bdmurray: I also found http://madwifi.org/ticket/2083 though I can't tell if those "errors" I see are normal or not, so I don't know if it is logical to find them in other places
<mrooney> I'll be right back
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-09-24
<ogasawara> mrooney: I posted a note to the bug report if you can take a look.  I'll try to investigate that "noise floor calibration timeout" that you're seeing a little more.
<mroone1> ogasawara: thanks, I can try that PPA. I also added to the description the common dmesg errors to make it easier
<mrooney> Oh, it appears upgrading my Intrepid install to linux 27-4 removed my Hardy menu.lst entries, I am not quite sure how to boot into it now.
<RAOF> mrooney: (a) that sounds like a bug, unless you had your menu.lst set up in such a way that it was inevitable, and (b) you can edit the grub during boot - press esc to bring up the menu, then edit the commandline to point to your Hardy root.
<mrooney> RAOF: I edited it manually to remove old Hardy kernel entries and moved the Windows entry around
<mrooney> I don't know if that would make it un-mergeable
<mrooney> ogasawara: still around?
<mrooney> I was going to install Tim's madwifi PPA but I don't see an Intrepid entry, shall I just change Hardy to Intrepid and hope it works?
<RAOF> mrooney: As long as the hardy kernel entries were outside the "automagic kernel list" section, they should have been safe.
<mrooney> RAOF: thanks for the tip, I copied the relevant lines from my Hardy's menu.lst over to Intrepid's and it boots fine, phew!
<jdong> sigh, where's the "give negative karma" button?
<RAOF> jdong: ? :)
<jdong> RAOF: the ffmpeg AMR bug
<jdong> bug 93849
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 93849 in ffmpeg-debian "ffmpeg does not have AMR audio support" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/93849
<jdong> both reinhard and I tried being nice. particularly frustrating because upstream seems close to a fix and the guy keeps on attaching surveys and asking how to do silly things with launchpad buttons on the side and that ends up in my inbox.
<maco> jdong: id like one too for the reporter of bug 271891
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271891 in ubuntu "the calculator cant even take 5% off from 1000   ...   not to talk about  even the more difficult stuff lol" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271891
<jdong> maco: that's a joke, right?
<RAOF> Hm.  That questionaire looks unhelpful.
<jdong> RAOF: looks like the corporate version of "Nice drawing! Now I'm gonna hang it up RIGHT HERE on the fridge where EVERYONE can see it...."
<maco> jdong: unfortunately, no, i don't think it's a joke.  just someone who doesn't know 5th grade math trying to correct a calculator.
<jdong> maco: I'm pretty sure his correction breaks number theory :)
<maco> jdong: yeah, me too
<maco> i told him to ask a math teacher
<jdong> poor kid.
<jdong> I don't know of any calculator that interpolates things the way he expects.
<jdong> not even the fancy user-friendly CASes like the new TI's
<sbeattie> jdong: kcalc
<jdong> sbeattie: really?
<sbeattie> version 2.0.6 in hardy just did it for me, returned 950 after I entered 1000 - 5%
<jdong> sbeattie: confirmed
<jdong> sbeattie: but it's quirky in other ways
<jdong> like 20%/20% just gave me 100
 * jdong RTFMs
<jdong> wow that's honestly, even more confusing
<jdong> (1) If the final operator is + or - the second argument is interpreted as percentage of the first operand.
<jdong> (2) If the final operator is * divide the result of the multiplication by 100.
<jdong> (3) If the final operator is / give the left operand as a percentage of the right operand.
<jdong> (4) In all other cases the % key gives identical results to the = key.
<jdong> :-/
<lifeless> crack!
<jdong> yeah this sounds too smart for its own good....
<jdong> like the python "a""b" => "ab" behavior
<lifeless> jdong: C does that too
<pwnguin> %'s or crazy c concatenation?
<pwnguin> it might be a good idea if you have macros
<jdong> lifeless: oh it does?
<lifeless> jdong: I'm pretty sure :) "string1" "string2" is == "string1string2"
<jdong> you're right
<lifeless> jdong: you can see it with macros to get source lines and stuff
<jdong> didn't know that
<jdong> maybe that's the use for it
<jdong> I just found it annoying for various typos
<jdong> particularly involving constructing lists of lists and omitting a comma :)
<maco> jdong: file a bug "KCalc breaks number theory"
<pwnguin> isn't there already a bug?
<maco> is it titled that?!
<jdong> maco: lol wait for kcalc-kde4 to reinterpret what all the other operators mean too depending on how close it was to the / button.
<pwnguin> well you brought up the bug maco, surely you can retitle it ;)
<maco> pwnguin: the bug i brought up was his brain breaking number theory ;)
<maco> can we have a dummy package called "user" against which to file bugs that are user error?
<maco> it could be fun to watch the number of bugs filed against the user
<pwnguin> there's plenty of serious work to be done ;)
<jdong> grumble wouter stomp bugs....
<jdong> bug 266920
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 266920 in transmission "Default should be minimal view" [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/266920
<jdong> the minimal view of transmission is informative than the first GNOME 2.14 print dialogs with one button and 1 option.
<jdong> less*
<pwnguin> i think tomorrow, i'll do some serious work
<pwnguin> i'll fix the gnome system monitor applet to show I/O in the visible spectrum
<nellery> Bug 500000 in debian is going to be reported tomorrow :D
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 500000 could not be found
<pwnguin> nellery: when was the BTS started?
<nellery> pwnguin, well the copyright at the bottom of the page has a 1994
<pwnguin> i think debian started in 94
<nellery> Well Ubuntu is past halfway there in 3 years?
<pwnguin> are bugs in lp per project?
<nellery> ah, got that mixed up
<nellery> 216897 every reported
<pwnguin> we should stop writing so many bugs!
<maco> only 10% of those are still open at least...
<maco> pwnguin: or so many duplicates
<pwnguin> well, duplicates are hard
<pwnguin> there's a culture of closing dupes
<pwnguin> INVALID. THANKS FOR PLAYING
<maco> i mean if less dups were reported
<maco> the "are you sure you're not reporting one of these 10 bugs" thing is terrible at guessing
<pwnguin> i agree it's not superb
<pwnguin> ive often thought some sort of data mining challenge was in order, but I suppose there are priorities
<maco> though i wouldn't call mozilla's "here are the 100 most frequently reported bugs that have nothing to do with your keywords" method any better
<pwnguin> datamining and software engineering. if you can't find a few interested grad students and professors to give it a shot
<pwnguin> the world is doomed
<maco> haha
<maco> hrm...i'm still a year away from a senior design project though
<maco> and for jaunty, i'm thinking about usability issues...i hate the preferences menu. i think i'd rather stare at kmail's settings than use that menu in its default state
<maco> i minimalize the menu then have control center enabled, but the control center is awfully cluttered as well
<maco> but then there's ccsm....definitely more cluttered than the gnome control center
<maco> *sigh* there's got to be something that can be done about those UIs
<_Zeus_> i like ccsm
<maco> _Zeus_: you must admit its UI needs a makeover
<Burgundavia> maco: which UI?
<wgrant> I don't think ccsm can be fixed.
<wgrant> It just has too much to do.
<_Zeus_> yeah
<_Zeus_> they have thousands of settings
<wgrant> It is terrible now, yes, but it'd be difficult to make it much better.
<maco> Burgundavia: ccsm's
<maco> wgrant: there was one suggestion i had for how they handle doing bindings...lets see if i can find/upload those mockups
<Burgundavia> ah, yes
<Burgundavia> a typical "power user" interface, which utterly fails for everybody, including power users
<maco> ok so this was a bug i saw
<maco> http://img184.imageshack.us/img184/471/screenshot1nx3.png
<maco> note the ordering of the elements
<maco> screen, keyboard, mouse....screen, mouse, keyboard....screen, mouse, keyboard
<maco> hrm, that first one doesn't match
<maco> and this was my suggestion for tidying up that sort of interface: http://img50.imageshack.us/img50/5648/suggestioner1.png
<maco> its still not great, but it avoids repeating the same thing til your eyes cross
<maco> i dont think it's necessary to have 2 ways to edit the mappings, either
<wgrant> What about a matrix with actions as rows and screen,mouse,keyboard as columns?
<maco> that'd work too
<_Zeus_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/v86d/+bug/273833/
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 273833 in v86d "every boot same error message in syslog, unsure but possibly package missing in default install?" [Undecided,New]
<_Zeus_> what should i do?
<_Zeus_> maco: i like that better
<_Zeus_> i was always confused by the way they did it
<maco> if there was a way to do colored filters in X without Compiz, that'd be nice for accessibility testing as well.  then we could test for different types of colorblindness
<wgrant> maco: Why not just use Compiz?
<maco> wgrant: well the other reason is that the overlays themselves can be accessibility features for dyslexic people.  and compiz isn't available to everyone.
<_Zeus_> why?
<maco> _Zeus_: why what?
<maco> why isn't compiz available to everyone?
<_Zeus_> yes
<maco> it requires certain hardware
<_Zeus_> i thought you could run some plugins regardless?
<maco> um, not that i'm aware of, but the filters definitely require compositing
<_Zeus_> ah
<maco> either that, or you use gtkfb
<maco> which would be not-X
<maco> creating some Compiz filters for use with that plugin to emulate different forms of colorblindness is likely a worthwhile endeavor in terms of testing for that anyway
<maco> no idea how to create compiz color filters though
<maco> plus the part where i dont use compiz...
<wgrant> I thought they already existed.
 * wgrant looks.
<maco> there are a few included
<maco> but i dont think they're meant to emulate types of colorblindness
<wgrant> I see two with names rather like varieties of colourblindness.
<maco> oo really?
<maco> in hardy or intrepid?
<maco> i just see sepia, negative, green, blue, and greyscale
<maco> but i'm still on hardy
<wgrant> Intrepid, of course.
<wgrant> Unfortunately...
<wgrant> X doesn't like being colourblind.
<wgrant> It sort of freezes up and jumps off a cliff.
<maco> lovely
<_Zeus_> whoa, new firefox=weird license agreement!
<wgrant> It's not particularly weird, is it?
<wgrant> I hope I won't have to go and file another bug...
<_Zeus_> no
<maco> wgrant: it shows a little bar at the top saying something about firefox being free and open source software
<_Zeus_> just one of those password-remember-type dropdowns that says read the license
<maco> and has a little button for more info about your rights
<wgrant> maco: Right, I complained about that wording.
<maco> then it lists the tenants of free software
<maco> and says it's MPL-licensed
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> morgen dholbach
<dholbach> hi thekorn
<Konstigt> hello guys. what is needed to include bug #262191 on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+bugs?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262191 in network-manager-vpnc "NM 0.7 Regression from 0.6.6 using VPNC plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262191
<davmor2> I have an issue at the moment with both hardy and intrepid.  If I run both firefox and pidgin together My system eventually runs out of memory.  There are some valgrind logs here http://www.davmor2.co.uk/firef.log ﻿http://www.davmor2.co.uk/firef-reach.log ﻿http://www.davmor2.co.uk/pidgin.log ﻿http://www.davmor2.co.uk/pidgin-reach.log the -reach logs are ones where I enabled --show-reachable=yes at seb128 request.
<afflux> morning
<jjesse_> morning afflux
<greg-g> davmor2: have you reported a bug?
<greg-g> davmor2: if you have, please attach those logs.  If you haven't, please do so and attach those logs.
<davmor2> greg-g: yes I have and I will :)
<greg-g> davmor2: good deal :)  I know there have been issues with pidgin before like that
<davmor2> greg-g: bug 273587
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273587 in ubuntu "Hardy: Memory leak appears over the day using FF3 and Pidgin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273587
<salty-horse> hi. can anyone launch gnome-appearance-properties successfully?
<ara> salty-horse: intrepid?
<salty-horse> yes
<ara> salty-horse: yes, i can
<salty-horse> ara, latest version?
<davmor2> ara: have you just done an update?
<davmor2> salty-horse: I can't now
<ara> salty-horse, davmor2: i am doing it now
<salty-horse> davmor2, it crashes?
<davmor2> yeap
<salty-horse> I'll file a bug
<ara> salty-horse: I just updated to latest of gnome-control-center and i can run it properly
<davmor2> salty-horse: already known mvo and seb128 are working on it :)
<salty-horse> ok :)
<salty-horse> tseliot, here?
<tseliot> salty-horse: yes
<salty-horse> after upgrading to intrepid, I am unable to purge the defunct nvidia-glx packages -- what should I do?
<salty-horse> that's glx-new and glx-legacy
<salty-horse> error:
<salty-horse> Purging configuration files for nvidia-glx-legacy ...
<salty-horse> dpkg-divert: mismatch on package
<salty-horse>   when removing `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 to /usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa by nvidia-glx-legacy'
<salty-horse>   found `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 to /usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa by nvidia-glx-96'
<salty-horse> dpkg: error processing nvidia-glx-legacy (--purge):
<salty-horse>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<salty-horse> (sorry for spam)
<tseliot> salty-horse: did you install the driver with the NVIDIA installer too?
<salty-horse> nope, but I have a bit of a problem with the restricted drivers manager ATM
<salty-horse> I'm getting this error as well (pastebin)
<salty-horse> http://pastebin.com/m67f88ff0
<Hew> Someone has questioned me setting the importance of bug 104525 to wishlist. I still think this is the correct setting. Could someone else provide their thoughts?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 104525 in ntp "default ntp.conf should use pool.ntp.org servers" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/104525
<tseliot> salty-horse: the fact that the build fail is normal: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/251107
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 251107 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-96 "[Intrepid] nvidia_drv.so: undefined symbol: AllocateScreenPrivateIndex" [Medium,Confirmed]
<tseliot> i.e. a bug which depends on NVIDIA
<salty-horse> yeah, I know that problem
<salty-horse> (had no idea it's related to the build)
<tseliot> as regards that diversion, the preinst of the 96 package should have removed it
<salty-horse> I'll try reinstalling the 96 package
<tseliot> dpkg-divert --remove --rename --package nvidia-glx-96 --divert /usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<tseliot> try this command ^^
<tseliot> with sudo
<salty-horse> Is it something that the restricted drivers manager supposed to do?
<tseliot> no, it's something that the .preinst of nvidia-glx-96 was supposed to do
<tseliot> but it only added its own diversion instead of removing the old one first
<tseliot> which is weird
<tseliot> salty-horse: the build fails because I haven't patched the driver to get it to work with kernel 2.6.27
<salty-horse> does the nvidia license allow you to patch it?
<tseliot> as it would have been a waste of time since the module is not compatible with the new Xorg ABI
<tseliot> yes, that's not the closed part
<salty-horse> error of dpkg-divert: http://pastebin.com/m47e33e09
<tseliot> ok
<tseliot> sudo rm /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<tseliot> and try the previous command again
<salty-horse> just a sec. reinstallation of nvidia-glx-96 printed no errors
<salty-horse> done
<salty-horse> I still can't purge the packages. getting the same errors.
<greg-g> of COURSE KEXP is playing Nirvana at this time of day (7:40am their time)
<greg-g> erm, wrong window, sorry
<tseliot> salty-horse: can you put the output of this command in pastebin? dpkg-divert --list nvidia*
<salty-horse> sec
<salty-horse> http://pastebin.com/m21232229
<salty-horse> and this is the purging error again: http://pastebin.com/m67f7e1f4
<tseliot> salty-horse: aah, there's something wrong in the old packages then
<tseliot> salty-horse: try this (which is safe now since all the diversions of the old package were removed): sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia/nvidia-glx-legacy*
<tseliot> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia-glx-legacy*
<tseliot> only the 2nd command
<tseliot> then try to remove the package again
<salty-horse> yes, noticed :)
<salty-horse> and -new* as well, right?
<tseliot> salty-horse: yes, it won't hurt
<salty-horse> ok, packages removed
<salty-horse> is this a bug?
<tseliot> I wouldn't know. I look into it
<salty-horse> thanks
<tseliot> thanks for reporting
<salty-horse> I don't think it does any damage, but it's nice to keep the system clean after an upgrade
<tseliot> yes, of course
<maco> james_w: hey, i have a question about those policykit bugs
<james_w> hey maco
<james_w> how are you?
<maco> james_w: alright, you
<maco> ?
<james_w> good thanks
<maco> james_w: so i marked the bug i was on as a dup of the one you pointed to, but i just noticed the request for the policykit.conf, and it contains the same thing Luis said he put in to fix it
<maco> james_w: though he did say he reinstalled before putting that in the policykit.conf, so i don't know if that makes a difference
<james_w> <admin_auth_group="admin"> or similar?
<maco> <define_admin_auth group="admin"/>
<maco> yeah
<james_w> that is supposed to be there, and should have been in the other report, and shouldn't matter for root as root isn't in the admin group
<maco> but the part above that too
<james_w> maco: if you "sudo users-admin" do you get the warning about not being able to look up session information for process blah blah
<maco> james_w: yes
<james_w> there should be <match user="root"><result>yes</result></match> or something above
<maco> yes
<james_w> maco: that's weird as you have $XDG_SESSION_COOKIE defined, and the error is that it can't find that
<maco> should i do a sudo -s and then echo it?
<maco> or sudo -i?
<maco> i guess -i
<maco> after sudo -i, it's not defined
<maco> wow tiling window managers make it really obvious when devs haven't remembered to put in scrollbars for when windows are shrunken
<james_w> maco: I understand the problem now, thanks
<james_w> maco: sudo doesn't let $XDG_SESSION_COOKIE in to the environment of the child process, and so it can't use consolekit
<maco> gotcha
<james_w> thanks for the help
<maco> np
<james_w> so they are all actually duplicates of bug 210897
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 210897 in policykit "sudo *something which uses poliykit?* doesn't work" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210897
<maco> james_w: wow, that's got a very descriptive title :P
<kees> sbeattie: qa-regression-testing> your php-lp52866 testcase -- does that run on non-dapper too?
<sbeattie> kees: yes, tested on hardy as well.
<sbeattie> kees: the reason for the for-loop in the testcase is to try to eliminate differences in whitespace when comparing the emitted xml.
<sbeattie> (probably should have commented that)
<kees> sbeattie: I've queued it (though I have no idea what that means in LP)
<sbeattie> kees: ideally, rather than doing a simple strcmp(), the emitted xml would have been parsed out and the resultant structure compared, but my attempts to do so were met with massive FAIL.
<kees> sbeattie: heh
<Arby> how does one unduplicate a bug?
<Arby> bug 156044 and bug 156045 don't look like dupes to me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 156044 in kdepim "kmail settings for default account keeps removing default e-mail address" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156044
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 156045 in tvtime "TVTime can not change video source on 7.10 (dup-of: 156044)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156045
<danbhfive> I think you duplicate it back to nothing
<_Zeus_> was i right in invalidating this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ekiga/+bug/274085
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 274085 in ekiga "Please update Ekiga to 3.00" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Arby> danbhfive: that would be correct thanks
<murdok> Arby: to unduplicate click mark as duplicate and then remove the bug number
<Arby> thanks
<murdok> you are welcome, I learnt it yesterday
<murdok> :p
<murdok> P
<bdmurray> _Zeus_: why do you think it should be Invalid?
<_Zeus_> bdmurray: do you think it shouldn't?  I think it should, because it's not supposed to show up until 8.04 anyway
<bdmurray> _Zeus_: Yes, I think it shouldn't.  9.04, which I'm guessing is what you meant, will be tracked in LP too so the bug would get resolved later.  There is no need to invalidate it.
<_Zeus_> bdmurray: u meant 8.10
<_Zeus_> and it will show up in it, because it's part of GNOME 2.24
<_Zeus_> at least from what i've heard
<_Zeus_> *i meant
<bdmurray> Regardless, the fact that it may or may not automatically show up does not make the bug Invalid.
<_Zeus_> ok
<_Zeus_> i confirmed it
<bdmurray> Additionally, since 8.10 is past feature freeze its unlikely that a new release of Ekiga would make it in.
<_Zeus_> i know the new version of gnome will make it in, right?
<bdmurray> yes, I believe so
<_Zeus_> http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/2.24/
<_Zeus_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/274144
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 274144 in gnome-session "Missing "Suspend" option" [High,New]
<_Zeus_> why is this status high?
<_Zeus_> i don't even think that's a bug
<Stemp> I have a problem with bug 260918 it is a need-packaging, and it's waiting for Debian. Is there's a way to cut this dependency ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260918 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] libv4l" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260918
<bdmurray> Do you know who either of the people in that bug report are _Zeus_?
<_Zeus_> no idea
<bdmurray> _Zeus_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResponsibilities might be helpful
<_Zeus_> crap
<_Zeus_> well, it's never been there before
<danbhfive> Stemp: I think its because debian is working on it
<_Zeus_> i never thought that was a bug
<Stemp> I understand that danbhfive, but in fact we don't have time to wait. If libv4l is not included, that mean : no webcam applications for gspca users
<danbhfive> Stemp: well AFAIK, it being dependent on the debian bug doesnt mean that someone else CANT do it.  But that would be duplicating work.  So, you just have to find someone with the knowhow and time to do it.  The dependency just means that someone decided to let the debian devs take care of it...
<Stemp> So I guess It's not a bug problem. We need to report bug on every webcam apps to include libv4l handling, and libv4l is perhaps not going to be intrepid ^^
<danbhfive> Stemp: am I correct in thinking that libv4l wraps v4l into v4l2?
<danbhfive> nvm
<Stemp> not only danbhfive, it also convert pixelformat for v4l2
<kees> sbeattie: can you push to get the hardy-proposed kernel into -updates?  it's been in there a while now, and I'm not sure what's blocking it.
<Stemp> Hi all, sorry if i'm in the wrong channel. I'd like to talk about the gspcav2 driver and about the webcams apps. There is a serious problem about the packahe libv4l not in Debian (so not in Intrepid). Is it the right place to talk about it ?
<Stemp> sorry wrong place
<bdmurray> sbeattie: do you have a hardy live cd environment handy?
<sbeattie> bdmurray: sorry, was grabbing fud. What do you need?
<bdmurray> sbeattie: I'm working on checking it myself - thanks though ;)
<hggdh> bdmurray, ping
<bdmurray> hggdh: pong
<nellery> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=500000
<ubottu> Debian bug 500000 in cdbs "cdbs: Please add dh_installdefoma in debhelper.mk" [Wishlist,Open]
<nellery> 500000 bugs in Debian!!
<bdmurray> bug reports, not bugs ;)
<greg-g> and Launchpad is over halfway there, 274182 as of right now
<nellery> but Ubuntu is at a little under 220000
<hggdh> bdmurray, I sent you an email with a first approach on tags for bug stati (this one specifically for 'Invalid'). Please comment
<greg-g> oh all those bug stati ;)
<hggdh> or statuses... but -- for me -- statuses is as bad as campuses ;-)
<greg-g> I have been on many college campi?
<maco> greg-g: how about campiz
<maco> ?
<maco> the buildings probably don't wobble though...
<bdmurray> groan
<maco> i like puns...
<hggdh> maco, I propose campizes
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-09-25
<greg-g> "#ubuntu-bugs finding and triaging bugs in the English language since 2008."
<maco> greg-g: find another bug in Elvish?
<hggdh> in an *expanded* English language...
<hggdh> not nessicerilie better one, BTW
<Chorca> I have a bit of a question. I've got an issue where power/brightness status are updating very slowly, wondering if that's an acpi-support bug or under something else.
<greg-g> Chorca: most likely acpi, yeah
<Chorca> Alrighty. The dell i have takes like 30 seconds or so to update the status of the power (ac/battery/battery status, brightness) after something's changed, so i was assuming it was acpi.
<Chorca> latest update broke things even more, so yeah, lol.
<greg-g> yep, there are some acpi debugging documents on the wiki, if they might help you with reporting the bug.
<greg-g> well that is unfortunate that the updates hurt instead of helped!
<Chorca> Yeah, right now its plugged into the wall, the icon on the statusbar shows it's on battery.
<Chorca> lol and the power history graph says my battery is at 556.0V :D
<Chorca> this is one insane battery
<greg-g> I've had those issues before, myself
<Chorca> hmm.. now i'm wondering if it might have to do with GPM
<Chorca> you know what, it might just be gnome.. HAL seems to be reporting the changes quickly, but after pulling the ac adaptor out, the power icon in the systray locks up.
<greg-g> Chorca: interesting, check out Launchpad and search tos ee if you can find a similar bug, if not, go ahead and report that against g-p-m (from what you have told me)
<Chorca> gnome-power-manager the same as g-p-m?
<greg-g> Chorca: yep
<greg-g> sorry, I like abbreviations ;)
<Chorca> lol, i saw it in the bugs too, and i was just making sure. :)
<Chorca> flippin' through the bugs there right now, seein' if there's something similar.
<greg-g> Chorca: cool.
<Chorca> Heh, do you know if the screen brightness OSD is handled by GPM as well?
<greg-g> Chorca: for when you submit your bug report (if you don't find a duplicate) see this page, under "Filing a Bug report" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<greg-g> I'm not sure, actually
<Chorca> It's cool, just wondering. That seems to be affected when the icon locks up, so i was assuming. ;)
<greg-g> could be then
<Chorca> Found another bug.. it's about brightness zooming to full on it's own, but someone else mentioned the power manager hanging.
<Chorca> guess there were some significant code changes upstream
<thekorn> ./bugnumbers -p bughelper --parsemode api --cookie=~/cred_staging.txt
<thekorn> argh, sorry
<Hobbsee> Bug #95152
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 95152 in migration-assistant "Migrate data from localized Windows?" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/95152
<Hobbsee> drat, nullack's not here.
<RAOF> Oh, why?
<Hobbsee> was wondering if he was going to apply for uds sponsorship.
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Free Hugs! - Ubuntu Hug Day is Now - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080925  | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<unifoundry> Would anybody like a super-easy bug to close today?
<unifoundry> The following bug is no longer a bug: #122565.  You can install the latest version of the unifont package (unifont-1:5.1.20080914-1) on Hardy Heron/8.04 or later and you'll see that what is described there no longer happens.
<dholbach> good morning
<Hew> dholbach: good afternoon
<greg-g> maco: what the second screenshot shows
<dholbach> hi Hew
 * greg-g waves to dholbach 
<maco> greg-g: :-/ well that's freaky
<maco> greg-g: install dd-wrt. fix it right up ;)
<dholbach> hi greg-g :)
<greg-g> you're telling me! I can't fix my wireless settings becuase of it
<Hew> unifoundry: I have closed bug 122565. In future, you can close bugs yourself by changing the status at the top of the page.
<sbeattie> Hew: heh, oops. I was just poking at that one, too; turns out it's a dupe of bug 185321
<Hew> sbeattie: Even better :-)
<thekorn_> good morning
<dholbach> hiya thekorn_
<thekorn_> hi dholbach,
<thekorn_> the launchpad api has now a method to search and list bugs, it looks promising
<dholbach> nice :)
<Yasumoto> thekorn_: morning thekorn_ :)
<thekorn_> hi Yasumoto
 * Fallenou content ^_^
<elmargol> bug #259278 is someone working on this?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259278 in knetworkmanager "knetworkmanager will no longer connect" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259278
<Hew> elmargol: Although bug 259278 is not assigned to anyone, it is marked as release critical for Intrepid beta, so my guess is yes, someone is working on it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259278 in knetworkmanager "knetworkmanager will no longer connect" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259278
<elmargol> Any suggestions on bug #274357 ?
<ubottu> Bug 274357 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/274357 is private
<murdok> this is my first BugDay and it's not going so bad.. hehe
<murdok> :)
<wst> against which package should I file a bug about the newhuman theme in intrepid?
<pedro_> wst: human-theme
<hggdh> wst, probably against human-theme
<wst> that includes newhuman too?
<seb128> hi wst
<wst> hi
<seb128> could you stop tagging all the bugs which have not been reported before as potential regressions, that doesn't really makes sense
<wst> I only tagged bugs in which the reporter stated that something was working in hardy or other earlier versions and is now broken in intrepid
<wst> do you think that is wrong?
<seb128> yes
<wst> why?
<seb128> what are those tags useful for?
<wst> See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/RegressionTracking
<seb128> bug #193739 for example
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 193739 in gnome-system-monitor "Regression: Cannot move cursor to custom colour picker widgets (using Tab key) in Resources page" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193739
<wst> and http://people.ubuntu.com/~sbeattie/regression_tracker.html
<seb128> sometime I've the impression the bugsquad team is creating work rather than doing some
<wst> well I don't'know I didn't come up with that idea
<seb128> what would you expect the tag to add on the bug just listed?
<wst> but it seems useful to keep track of regressions
<seb128> right, but "focus doesn't change on tab since cairo is used to display graphs rather than using the old widget" is a tiny detail, not likely trivial to change
<seb128> what does the tag bring there?
<seb128> bug #58661
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 58661 in evolution "Send and Receive Mail progress dialog has developed an ugly frame" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/58661
<wst> no matter if it is a tiny detail, it is still a regression, right?
<seb128> this bug is there since edgy
<wst> yes way too long
<seb128> is there really a need to tag it as a regression now?
<wst> it is regression-release
<seb128> I'm questionning what you call regression
<wst> a regression in a released version
<seb128> every tiny graphical change is not a regression because some people don't like it
<seb128> well, you could tag the whole launchpad as regression
<wst> well than it can probably be closed as won't'fix
<seb128> all those bugs didn't exist in 0.0.0 of softwares which had no feature
<wst> ok well maybe on some of the tagged bugs you could debate wether it is a regression
<hggdh> wst, this was not a regression, it is a change in presentation
<wst> but I think most are right
<seb128> nothing personnal against you, I just taking those example to start a discussion there ;-)
<wst> no [problem
<seb128> I'm asking what is the purpose
<seb128> to find regression that should be fixed
<seb128> or tag any tiny detail as regression for the pleasure of tagging
<seb128> because it seems currently people just tag for tagging
<seb128> and that doesn't make sense to me
<seb128> ie a regression in edgy which is not a supported version doesn't make sense to report now
<wst> henrik nilsen omma send out a mail to ubuntu-devel specifically asking for this
<seb128> tag now rather
<wst> tagging regrssions I mean
<wst> perhaps it is good to discuss with him how useful this is?
<wst> and what the scope should be
<wst> and adjusting the wiki page accordingly
<seb128> right as said I raise the topic on the chan for discussion
<seb128> that was not especially with you
<wst> yes ok
<Hobbsee> hm, someone else has used launchpad for a bug with many tasks.
<seb128> Hobbsee: hey ;-)
<Tech2000> hi, could anyone explain what 'telepathy-butterfly' is doing? -or point me in the right direction where I can find that info...
<Hobbsee> hey seb128!
<Hobbsee> asac: looks like it was you!
<Tech2000> telepathy-butterfly does crash very often without any interferance from the user..
<seb128> Tech2000: apt-cache show telepathy-butterfly, it's basically a connection manager allowing you to use msn using pymsn for that
<asac> Hobbsee: yeah. is that a problem?
<asac> ;)
<Hobbsee> asac: yes.
<Tech2000> seb128: thx..
<Hobbsee> asac: 272772 has a few comments indicating this, and it can also make launchpad fall over, so as someone who actually needs to man the queue occasionally, i'd ask that you refrain from filing bugs with many tasks :)
<seb128> Tech2000: you probably use an instant messenger connecting to msn and using it
<Hobbsee> asac: it's both the spam problem, and how it affects areas of launchpad in general.  It's better than it used to be, but stuff like that will probably still make it fall over.
<Tech2000> seb128:  yeah..   I have just made the switch from Pidgin 2.5.1 to Empathy 2.24.0 and after that all problems with telepathy-butterfly started...
<asac> Hobbsee: well. those were all from the ubuntu-docs package
<asac> Hobbsee: which probably has a special audience
<Hobbsee> asac: noted, but others have done it too.
<seb128> Tech2000: that's it then
<asac> Hobbsee: have done what?
<asac> complained about bug mail?
<Hobbsee> asac: yes
<Hobbsee> asac: and it has stopped me being able to accept packages during hardy freezes too, incidently.
<asac> Hobbsee: i dont think its a problem. in this case its unfortunate that a package which has a audience not used to bugmail was involved in a transition
<asac> Hobbsee: hmm
<Hobbsee> asac: getting a whole stack of bugmail about something completely unrelated to you isn't a problem?  I'm sorry, but i'm going to have to disagree with you there :)
<Hobbsee> I'm getting really bored of getting random java mail, for a start.
<asac> Hobbsee: maybe i am just used to bug mail. as i said its unfortunate that ubuntu-docs was in this transition
<asac> Hobbsee: why do you get java mail?
<asac> did you investigate?
<Hobbsee> asac: yes, I'd say the effects were enhanced, due to the teams that were involved.  However, that doesn't make me inclined to think that other people should have to put up with it.
<asac> Hobbsee: well. i definitly agree that launchpad has a bug or missing feature here. but i dont think its a big problem in general
<Hobbsee> asac: because i'm one fo the maintainers of ubuntu-restricted-extras, and people sometimes add it to bugs that involve java, as that's how they got java.  They're just metapackages.
<asac> Hobbsee: you can remove packages nowadays i think
<asac> by just unsetting the package name of the "ubuntu-restricted-extras" task
<Hobbsee> i think i tried that.  it didn't work.
<Hobbsee> shouldn't we avoid this in the first place?
<asac> Hobbsee: it didnt work in the past. yes. but i have used it a bunch
<asac> Hobbsee: avoid what? document work you are doing?
<Hobbsee> asac: i meant avoiding multiple bugs, which generate a lot more mail than the particular part people are subscribed to.
<Hobbsee> er, multiple-status, single bugs
<asac> multiple tasks is the right term i think
<Hobbsee> right, yes.
<asac> Hobbsee: launchpad lacks features
<Hobbsee> asac: yes, many of them :-S
<asac> Hobbsee: one feature that would help would be the ability to set dependencies of bugs
<asac> e.g. blocks/depends
<asac> in that way you could create a meta transition bug with individual bugs for each package
<Hobbsee> asac: that'd be nice, yeah.  I wish :)
<Hobbsee> asac: try to propose it to the LP guy sfor UDS, so it might get implemented for jaunty+1?
<Hobbsee> or +2?
<asac> Hobbsee: anotherw feature that would help would be to say that people that get "implicitly" subscribed through packages should only get "written" messages + automated mail related to their package
<Hobbsee> asac: that's true
<asac> e.g. people that come in from ubuntu-docs would only get all the human messages and the status messages for their package
<asac> including the "fix uploaded" message only for ubuntu-docs
<Hobbsee> asac: yeah, that would be cool.  I'd hope LP would implement that one day, but I have no (real) power to get it implemented.
<asac> Hobbsee: i have given up on launchpad bugs ;)
<Hobbsee> for now, i guess we just have to work around it
<Hobbsee> asac: i didn't think you were allowed to say that publically :)
<asac> Hobbsee: why not :) ... i dont say that launchpad bugs is a bad thing. in fact it has great features. unfortunately, for my case the missing features hit me hart
<asac> hard
<Hobbsee> asac: what are you using instead?
<Tech2000> there seems to be a bug with dualhead and running the second screen in a 'separate x screen'   my primary screen is running a 4 sided cube while the second screen just have 2 sides while it's configured to have 4...
<asac> Hobbsee: imo its perfect to do bugs for packages with low bug volume and an active upstream that is close to what we release with their trunk
<Tech2000> should I report this as a bug?   if so.. where  -at launchpad?
<Hobbsee> asac: that's true.  it works very nicely for smallish projects.
<asac> Hobbsee: i am using launchpad ... how couldnt i
<asac> but its not effective for me anymore
<asac> i cant find duplicates
<asac> in firefox
<asac> which makes the buglist grow longer and longer
<asac> which makes it even harder to find duplicates
<Hobbsee> heh, that's true.  I was just hoping you had a solution
<Hobbsee> i used to use bughelper a fair bit, but i don't think i have the newer runes
<asac> Hobbsee: well. the solution is to run a script to import everything in your own local db i guess
<asac> so you can do your own queries
<asac> but i havent found time to do that
<Hobbsee> hmmm....
<asac> bughelper is cumbersome. its just too slow and you usually dont know which strings will be used in duplicates
<asac> its too much trial and error to use something that gives you results like 3 hours later
<Hobbsee> that's true.
<Hobbsee> i wonder what QA can do to help with that, particularly with the new APIs
<asac> Hobbsee: they could provide us with regular db snapshots :) (and of course code the bot that fills the db)
<Hobbsee> hmmm....
<hggdh> question: who interfaces with repositories mirror adminstrators?
<Hobbsee> er, i think there's a team for that on LP
<hggdh> The "Ubuntu Mirror Admins"?
<Hobbsee> hggdh: yeah, https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mirror-admins
<hggdh> ok, thanks. And, of course, hello, Hobbsee ;-)
<Hobbsee> hggdh: hey there!
<Hobbsee> damn.  my sound broke
<Hobbsee> gstalsasink.c(528): set_hwparams (): /play/abin/audiosinkbin/audio-sink/bin4/alsasink1:
<Hobbsee> Unable to set hw params for playback: Invalid argument
<bdmurray> mvo: I set bug 87914 to Fix Released based off the test you included in it, is that correct?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 87914 in update-manager "Progress bar refers to "1 minutes" or "1 hours"" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/87914
<mvo> bdmurray: yes, thanks!
<bdmurray> mvo: great, your test case was quite helpful ;)
<bdmurray> mvo: I also added a patch to bug 272726, but wasn't sure if it is too late in the release cycle.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272726 in update-manager "syntax error on update-manger" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272726
<mvo> thanks bdmurray, I think that is ok as long as I unfuzzy the string by hand in the translations
<mvo> (or someone else ;)
<bdmurray> you mean update all the po files?  I could do that.
<bdmurray> mvo: I was looking at the update-manager bugs with patches and noticed that bug 33505 was listed but those patches are for the apt task not for the update-manager one correct?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 33505 in apt "BADSIG errors using transparent http proxies" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/33505
<bdmurray> mvo: ?
<bdmurray> mvo: bug 228510 has received a few duplicates today and is curious
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228510 in update-manager "Upgrade Tool Crashed: CacheExceptionDpkgInterrupted" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228510
<mvo> bdmurray: sorry, got distracted for a moment
<mvo> bdmurray: I check the two ones you posted
<ara> bdmurray: one quick question, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/95327 seems to be fixed in intrepid. should i mark it as invalid or fix released?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 95327 in update-manager "Modal dialogs appear on the current workspace and not on the one of the parent application" [Undecided,New]
<mvo> ara: fix released, I vaguely remember it and that it got fixed some time ago
<ara> mvo: ta!
<bdmurray> ara: In your Fix Released comment if you could document the steps you took to verify it was fixed that'd be helpful too.
<ara> bdmurray: sure
<mvo> bdmurray: 228510> I have a look, I think this is a long standing bug in the kde part of the code, that it can not deal with this error condition, but I double check to be sure
<bdmurray> mvo: the dpkg interupt?
<bdmurray> mvo: so what should happen with bug 228510?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228510 in update-manager "Upgrade Tool Crashed: CacheExceptionDpkgInterrupted" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228510
<mvo> bdmurray: I need to look at it and see if I can reproduce it
<bdmurray> mvo: okay, its kubuntu specific though correct?
<mvo> bdmurray: yes
<mvo> bdmurray: the gtk version deals with that automatically and fixes it
<bdmurray> mvo: I've added another patch to bug 272726, is that what you are looking for?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272726 in update-manager "syntax error on update-manger" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272726
<bdmurray> murdok: you made bug 161922 a duplicate of 46245?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 161922 in update-manager "Could not calculate the upgrade (dup-of: 46245)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/161922
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 46245 in update-manager "[dist-upgrader] A unresolvable problem occured while calculating the upgrade." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/46245
<bdmurray> I'm not certain that's correct
<bdmurray> mvo: bug 46245 is really about connecting via ftp correct?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 46245 in update-manager "[dist-upgrader] A unresolvable problem occured while calculating the upgrade." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/46245
<mvo> bdmurray: let me check
<mvo> bdmurray: bug 46245 seems to mix unreleated issues, comment 11 for exmaple looks fine
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 46245 in update-manager "[dist-upgrader] A unresolvable problem occured while calculating the upgrade." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/46245
<bdmurray> mvo: right, I think people were looking at the message, not the reason for the message
<bdmurray> which in 46245 is due to ftp correct?  I went through the update-manager changelog and didn't see anything though
<mvo> bdmurray: yeah, I think the original bug is fixed, but because the message can be caused by different reaons, the duplicates needs careful checking too
<bdmurray> mvo: okay, I'll take care of that and cleanup the title of 46245
<mvo> bdmurray: yes, that was about the ftp stuff, the reason was that it didn't consider the ftp site a valid mirror and therefore commented it out on upgrade.
<mvo> bdmurray: I think the fix was simply to update the mirror list
<mvo> bdmurray: thanks a lot for this!
<mvo> bdmurray: re bug 272726> yes, that is perfect
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272726 in update-manager "syntax error on update-manger" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272726
<mvo> bdmurray: patch commited, thanks
<bdmurray> mvo: \o/
<bdmurray> mvo: are there any free space checks of /tmp done?
<mvo> bdmurray: no, I don't think so
<mvo> bdmurray: is there a bug about this?
<bdmurray> I thought I saw a kernel bug yesterday where there wasn't enough free space in tmp when doing something
<bdmurray> mvo: bug 273889 is the one I was thinking about
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273889 in ubuntu "package linux-image-2.6.27-4-generic 2.6.27-4.6 [modified: lib/modules/2.6.27-4-generic/modules.pcimap lib/modules/2.6.27-4-generic/modules.dep lib/modules/2.6.27-4-generic/modules.ieee1394map lib/modules/2.6.27-4-generic/modules.usbmap lib/modules/2.6.27-4-generic/modules.isapnpmap lib/modules/2.6.27-4-generic/modules.seriomap lib/modules/2.6.27-4-generic/modules.alias lib/modules/2.6.27-4-generic/modules.symbols] f
<bdmurray> hmm, I think ubottu has a bug
<mvo> bdmurray: hm, it seems like it happend on a regular update, I wonder if /tmp was on a tmpfs or something - but nothing indicates it was
<bdmurray> mvo: but if /tmp if used by some packages should it be checked for free space?
<hggdh> bdmurray, I will look at eeebotu's logs...
<hggdh> darn, this is not -announce...
<mvo> bdmurray: yes, however I have no idea right now how much is actually required in tmp by e.g. the kernel
<bdmurray> mvo: okay, I'll submit a bug and see what I can find out
<Hamra> hi i'm new in the bugsquad, and would like to ask if this is considered a wishlist or not? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-vpnc/+bug/262191
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262191 in network-manager-vpnc "NM 0.7 Regression from 0.6.6 using VPNC plugin" [Undecided,New]
<bdmurray> Hamra: Welcome and thanks for helping out!
<bdmurray> Hamra: with regards to the bug you've pointed out I don't think so.  Why do you ask?
<Hamra> i'm just new to triaging, and wasn't sure how to sort this out.
<bdmurray> Well, that particular bug looks a bit special
<murdok> bdmurray: Yes i marked bug duplicates of 46245
<Hamra> yes, i noticed, it's a regression, maybe i should start with simpler stuff, like the new with no package list
<murdok> bdmurray: the same error occurred
<bdmurray> Hamra: that and they are running a ppa version version of the package which is a bit strange
<bdmurray> Hamra: yeah, I'd move on to another bug but if you any questions feel free to ask
<murdok> bdmurray:  I have read what mvo said: multiple bugs could cause the same output :-/
<bdmurray> murdok: the error message is a bit different than the cause of the issue.  I've updated 46425 a bit
<bdmurray> murdok: and I've unmarked some duplicates but if you could check the others that would help a lot
<murdok> :S im really sorry
<murdok> so what should i check?
<bdmurray> murdok: it's okay, everyone makes mistakes!  why don't we look at bug 155394 together
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 155394 in update-manager "Can't Upgrade to 7.10 using Alternate CD (dup-of: 46245)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155394
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 46245 in update-manager "[dist-upgrader] ftp mirrors become disabled" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/46245
<murdok> what should I look at, to see if its duplicate or it's another bug?
<bdmurray> murdok: they've included a lot of log files and main.log should be the most helpful
<murdok> Okay I'll see what I can do. I'm sorry again
<bdmurray> they were trying to upgrade from feisty to gutsy
<bdmurray> and that other bug was fixed in dapper at least
<bdmurray> at the end of the log we see an issue installing the ubuntu-desktop meta package so it isn't a duplicate
<mvo> I need to leave (bedtime here in my TZ) - thank you all for your excellent work on the update-manager bugs!
<bdmurray> mvo: thanks for the assistance!
<mvo> my pleasure!
 * mvo waves
<bdmurray> murdok: so we can unduplicate that bug and tag it feisty2gutsy
<bdmurray> additionally Niels main.log looks like a different issue than the original reporter's
<bdmurray> notice the "short read in buffer_copy" message
<bdmurray> murdok: does that help a bit?
<murdok> yes, i'm reading the logs
<murdok> the error is usually at the end
<bdmurray> usually, sometimes you have to work backwards to figure what is going on
<bdmurray> well, to figure out the root cause
<james_w> bdmurray: can a pattern search in attachments?
<james_w> bdmurray: the "short read in buffer_copy" is common in upgrade failures, and I believe it indicates a local problem.
<bdmurray> james_w: bughelper -A
<bdmurray> james_w: yeah, I'd think hardware or disc errors
<james_w> cool
<bdmurray> james_w: I'll give it a try
<charlie-tca> I'm setting up a Xubuntu HugDay for Saturday, 9/25/2008. Will anyone be around to help out?
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: 9/25 is today
<charlie-tca> My mistake, 9/27
<murdok> bdmurray: I'll be right back soon
<bdmurray> I won't really be available
<james_w> I'm sure bug 271513 is a duplicate, does anyone know where the master is?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271513 in gnome-screensaver "intrepid: gnome-screensaver locks-up my desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271513
<bdmurray> james_w: not me, did you check the milestone lists?
<james_w> this is from the +nominations
<chrisccoulson> james_w: is bug 262605 the one you're after?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262605 in mesa "[intrepid] X locks up or crashes when screensaver activates" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262605
<james_w> thanks chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> you're welcome
<pochu> bdmurray: looks like ubuntu-meta could have a hug-day, I think most of those reports don't belong to that package: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta
<chrisccoulson> can anyone think of any sane reason why update-manager would cause the system beep to sound?
<chrisccoulson> just looking at bug 213805. i can get the beep when changing tabs for the first time, if i have system beeps enabled
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 213805 in update-manager "BIOS beep occurs when clicking in lower half for the first time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213805
<chrisccoulson> no errors though
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: were is the system beeps bit again?
<chrisccoulson> on Hardy, it's System -> Preferences -> Sound, but I think the relevant tab has gone in Intrepid hasn't it?
<bdmurray> If it is a whole tab, then yeah
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it doesn't appear to be there in intrepid
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: I don't hear it in Intrepid fwiw
<chrisccoulson> i can't get it to happen in intrepid either, but i don't know if that is because i don't have system beeps enabled though
<bdmurray> pochu: noted
<thekorn> chrisccoulson,  I can reproduce it in hardy
<chrisccoulson> thanks. i'll confirm it for now, and i'll try and think of a test case for intrepid too
<murdok> the today's bugday page shows me a nice 'Internal Server Error'
<murdok> :S
<bdmurray> murdok: hmm, I still have it open in a tab if you'd like a bug to look at
<murdok> bdmurray: thanks but don't worry
<murdok> bdmurray: I have unmarked all duplicates. It's very hard to check duplicates, nobody has installed the same packages
<bdmurray> murdok: right and there are a lot of packages out there
<bdmurray> The wiki seems better now
<bdmurray> murdok: thanks for taking of the duplicates
<hggdh> anyone seen a u-m issue where (after the release of 8.04 the user is not told there is a release update available?
<bdmurray> tagging the release upgrade bugs with dapper2hardy is quite helpful too for splitting the bugs up
<bdmurray> hggdh: how recent is that report?
<Hamra> i haven't noticed any info about the [needs packaging] bugs in the triaging process, what am i supposed to do with these?
<crimsun> I'm noticing a few people triaging ALSA bugs who are wrongly assigning bugs to alsa-driver and alsa-lib.  I asked maco to clarify the DebuggingSoundProblems wiki page last week to try and help clarify which source packages should be affected by default (and I'll go and clean up afterward as necessary).
<maco> (and i did clean up the page)
<crimsun> somewhat.  I haven't gone through my master guidelines list.
<bdmurray> Hamra: just confirm that they aren't already packaged
<maco> yeah you only told me what to put for the only time it gets marked as alsa-driver
<maco> no guidelines on the libasound2-* stuff
<Hamra> crimsun: now that you mentioned it, i passed by an ALSA bug few mins ago, is using apt-file an approved way of finding out what package we need to assign?
<crimsun> maco: some of the nuances require a slightly more tragic^Wintimate knowledge of ALSA.
<crimsun> Hamra: how do you mean, "using apt-file"?
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-09-26
<hggdh> bdmurray, May 2008 -- bug 225978
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 225978 in update-manager "cannot upgrade to 8.04 from 7.1" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/225978
<Hamra> the reporter sends that an output containing an error with some file, can i do "apt-file search file" to know to which package this culprit belongs to?
<crimsun> roughly, anything that is "no sound", "speakers don't mute when I plug in headphones", "too loud", or "too quiet" belongs as affecting linux.
<crimsun> Hamra: which file?
<crimsun> Hamra: and generally, no, you shouldn't use apt-file to decide which source package to choose as affects
<maco> crimsun: sometimes 2 packages provide the same, right?
<maco> like if you compile alsa-source or if you get it from the kernel, sometimes they'll be the same name?
<crimsun> maco: it's nearly never an issue with what file is mentioned in the message
<maco> oh
<crimsun> and as we go deeper into the rabbit hole with Phonon and PulseAudio, it will be slightly more confusing initially
<Hamra> for example this bug 273578, claims an error with libasound_module_conf_pulse.so, and apt-file search libasound_module_conf_pulse.so , points to libasound2-plugins
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273578 in ubuntu "no sound after last update apt-get upgrade intrepid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273578
<crimsun> Hamra: no, that's a prime example of alsa-plugins _not_ being the affected source package.  What should be asked in that case would include pasting the contents of /etc/asound.conf or ~/.asoundrc* (if either/both exist)
<crimsun> Hamra: the rationale is that 1) we cannot conclude that there is a user-misconfigured asoundrc, and 2) that the codec is even supported in patch_realtek.c (which is owned by the 'linux' source package)
<Hamra> ah ok, thanks for the info
<bdmurray> Hamra: Have you seen the debugging procedures pages?
<Hamra> yes
<maco> crimsun: tonight, can you teach me more about how to read codec output / help me practice reading codec output?
<crimsun> Hamra: granted, that particular bug is one of the aforementioned "nuanced" requiring a working familiarity with ALSA
<crimsun> maco: sure, and I think we've discussed the essentials
<bdmurray> maco: I'd modify the debugging sound page, the note, to have the general case "linux" at the top and the exception below it
<maco> bdmurray: ok
<RAOF> I'm looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance, which seems out of date - didn't we agree that bug severities should be per-package, rather than against Ubuntu as a whole?
<RAOF> (For example, under those guidelines there doesn't appear to be a way a Universe bug can be higher than 'Medium')
<hggdh> RAOF, if it has -- say -- a severe impact on a small portion of users, it would fit in
<hggdh> although the medium definition would, ah, state otherwise...
<greg-g> hggdh: I do remember the agreement that bug importance should be set as relative to the package, not the distro as a whole.
<hggdh> yes, so do I. Perhaps we need to update the wiki, but I would defer to Brian on that (I *do* remember, by I am old, and memory is not what it was...)
<hggdh> greg-g, BTW -- bug 251416 -- I think the reporter had an alias to 'rm -f', since there is no response so far. How about to close it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251416 in coreutils "when use the command: "rm -r folder" (not empty !); it removes all without prompt prompts the user for whether to remove or not" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251416
<greg-g> hggdh: :)  I'm relatively young but I like deferring to brian as well.  I should take a look at the wiki before I go to bed to see if I could change it quickly, if I do I'll email brian.
<greg-g> hggdh: well since you just asked another question we have to wait another 60 days! ;)
<greg-g> but honestly, I'd wait another week and close it, just because you effectively "pinged" the submitter
<greg-g> they might return
<hggdh> greg-g, roj
<dholbach> good morning
<lifeless> ah its the daily dholbach spam :P
<maco> dholbach: hello
<maco> dholbach: i'm listening to the Ubuntu UK Podcast talk about 5-a-day
<dholbach> nice
<maco> dholbach: your stats page was mentioned.  "so if it's so easy, why have only 35 people done anything in the last 7 days" "where are you getting that information?" "well, from daniel holbach's 5-a-day stats page"
<dholbach> yeah, I listened to it yesterday :)
<dholbach> we should definitely pimp it some more
<dholbach> I'm about to blog about our Bug Jam yesterday as well and mention how everybody started 5-a-day'ing
<lifeless> dholbach: btw
<dholbach> not a lot of bugs, but still it was great
<dholbach> hi lifeless :)
<lifeless> dholbach: why don't you infer 5-a-day from launchpad's API's ?
<lifeless> dholbach: get the rss feed of ubuntu bugs, and process that
<dholbach> lifeless: err?
<lifeless> dholbach: isn't the 5-a-day thing where you say what bugs you touched?
<dholbach> yeah
<lifeless> dholbach: I'm just saying, LP knows that already
<dholbach> it should, let me see
<lifeless> you could tell if I've done 5-a-day
<lifeless> and not need people to do extra-work :)
<dholbach> I'll see what needs doing there
 * Hobbsee looks for something to kick.
 * maco hides
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<dholbach> hi ara
<ara> hello dholbach
<ara> dholbach: how are you doing today?
<dholbach> good good, still waking up, but good - how 'bout you? :)
<dholbach> we had a great Bug Jam in Berlin yesterday - around 15 people showed up - we didn't get much bugs done, but everybody got set up with 5-a-day and stuff and everybody was looking forward to the next Bug Jam
<ara> dholbach: that's great!
<dholbach> yeah :)
<ara> dholbach: mmm, Berlin, I love your city, mate. I was there in 2007 and fell in love with it :-)
<dholbach> yeah, it's amazing - especially in summer
<dholbach> we should have a few sprints or UDSes there :)))
<ara> dholbach: pleeeeaase ;-)
<dholbach> ara: the closest I've been to your city was Sevilla - my parents did a trip through lots of South of Spain though - the pictures looked beautiful
<ara> dholbach: :-)
<dholbach> your city among them :)
<lifeless> Hobbsee: slugging?
<Hobbsee> lifeless: no, working :(
<Hobbsee> lifeless: and prior to that, trying to sort mail out.
<maco> dholbach: blogged
<dholbach> maco: the "last guy" is Mr Alan "popey" Pope :)
<dholbach> maco: good work! great blog post!
<maco> dholbach: i cant recognize the voices.  do you know who the other is?
<dholbach> popey: was that Tony Whitmore?
<maco> dholbach: is it just two of them talkin? I'm not sure
<dholbach> no, there are more of them
<maco> dholbach: ah, well that's extra confusion, then
<dholbach> Dave Walker as well
<maco> dholbach: was popey the one that mentioned your stats page?
<dholbach> for that I'd need to download the podcast again - best to wait for popey to say who's who
<dholbach> he'll know best
<maco> kk
<maco> thinking about it, it's 7AM there, so he's probably asleep
<popey> i am
<popey> :)
<popey> maco / dholbach, I am the one saying 5-a-day is easy, dave pointed out the stats page, ciemon says its too hard, and tony said he doesn't have time when he gets home.
<maco> popey: thanks
<dholbach> thanks popey
 * dholbach hugs popey
<maco> popey: who asked dave where he found the stats?
<popey> me
<popey> i knew where the stats page was really :)
<popey> but didn't interpret them the same way he did
<maco> popey: ah ok
<maco> popey: well, blogged about the podcast...as funny as that sounds
<popey> so i see :)
<popey> thank you!
<maco> popey: good lead-in to another "hey go do 5-a-day!" post ;)
<popey> i didnt necessarily argue the point well having been in the pub for about 5 hours before we recorded
<maco> popey: wait so were you the one saying they didnt do 5-a-day that day because they were in the pub?
<dholbach> hey Daviey
<dholbach> we're just talking about the 5-a-day portion of the last UK podcast :-)
<dholbach> popey: for 5h in the pub, the podcast is great - really :)
<popey> :)
<Daviey> dholbach: Hey!!
<maco> popey: take a look and let me know if i got the names right now
<popey> Tony: "Well, I haven't done any today because I spent most of the day in the pub."
<popey> that should be Alan:
<popey> other than that it's correct
<maco> popey: ok
<maco> thank you
<maco> bdmurray: how are the package status images generated?
<XiXaQ> could someone have a look at this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/261789
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261789 in evolution "Tasks preview are not word-wrapped" [Low,Fix committed]
<XiXaQ> I'd really love it if that fix could be made available in Hardy too.
<maco> can someone please mark bug 164192 wishlist?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 164192 in update-manager "Add way to close in the upgrade complete dialog" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164192
<mvo> thanks maco, done
<maco> mvo: thanks
<maco> mvo: do you remember the joining-bugsquad process?
<thekorn> ups, I think I clicked the change button at the same time as mvo, this reverted the changes
<maco> bug 177487 should be low as well
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 177487 in update-manager "Restart required dialogue issues" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177487
<maco> and i just got a wonderful evolution bug O_o ...though this could be caused by third party PPAs....hrm
<thekorn> mvo: sorry, can you please do your changes on this bug again,
<mvo> thekorn: heh :) sure
<thekorn> gracias
<maco> ok no, the package it's reporting on is in hardy-updates well isn't that a lovely bug -_-
<maco> hey, can someone using evolution reproduce the bug where attempting to compose a message throws an error about libgtkhtml and gtkhtml?
<maco> and then clicking the error away crashes evolution
<maco> dholbach: what does "bugs have been added but not committed. already committed 55 minutes ago" mean?
<dholbach> maco: it commits them locally and pushes them every hour
<dholbach> you can force it by using -f
<maco> ah ok. that's new then
<maco> ?
<dholbach> no
<dholbach> it was just disabled by a bug in the code
<dholbach> I cleaned up a few things yesterday
<maco> ah ok. i saw the bugmail about the --add-team and crimsun's --local request
<dholbach> yeah
<maco> what do you do when there's no backtrace?
<dholbach> hm?
<maco> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<maco> already running program section
<maco> got to the part where i reproduce the crash
<maco> then gdb says the program no longer exists, segfault
<dholbach> so the crash does not occurs?
<dholbach> occur?
<maco> and at that point, getting the backtrace, stack, registers...gdb says there's no data
<dholbach> does the program crash without gdb?
<maco> oh the crash happened, gdb just doesn't have any information
<maco> yes
<dholbach> weird
<dholbach> pitti and seb128 are some of our crash experts maybe they have an idea
<maco> after it finishes loading the debugging symbols, it goes thusly: http://pastebin.ca/1211313
<dholbach> mh
<maco> trying the valgrind thing now
<maco> wow valgrind makes the cpu go nuts
<murdok> What should I do with this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/239733
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239733 in ubuntu "remote control for my tv card doesnt work" [Undecided,New]
<murdok> It has patch attached for the kernel
<murdok> Shall I report it to bugzilla.kernel.org?
<persia> murdok: The kernel is kinda special: upstream likes people to check against current upstream when reporting a bug.  If you're up for that, it would be great.
<murdok> Okay, but in my opinion in bugzilla.kernel.org it would be confirmed before and applied before
<murdok> Because the casuality of "someone _using ubuntu_, that has the _same card_, that _tries the remote_ and that understands a bit about reporting bugs" is not very probable:P.
<murdok> Then he should want spend 5 minutes reporting the bug and finally confirming the old one
<murdok> persia:
<murdok> i leave it as is
<persia> murdok: Good point.  I don't know what to do with those.
<Hamra> are these 2 bugs dups? 274766 and 269652
<chrisccoulson> ping seb128 - would you object to me closing bug 193897, in light of the upstream response (they're not going to fix it)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 193897 in nautilus ""Go to Fonts Folder" button and fonts:/// URL scheme broken in Hardy" [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193897
<seb128> chrisccoulson: right, it should be closed since there is no such locations since gvfs
<chrisccoulson> thanks, i'll do that
<bddebian> Boo
<jjesse> don't cry i didn't mean to scare you :)
<jjesse> good morning bddebian
<bddebian> Hi jjesse :)
<chrisccoulson> ping mvo - just looking at bug 105644 from the hug day list yesterday
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 105644 in update-manager "Reports the number of updates incorrectly" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/105644
<chrisccoulson> that's not an update-manager bug is it? i think it is update-notifier
<Hamra> chrisccoulson:but the reporter also claims that update manager is showing one package in the list of updates
<Hamra> it should have showed 2 packages, just like apt-get shows
<chrisccoulson> i suppose you're right actually if you look at it that way. update-manager should probably list new packages that are going to be pulled in as well as upgraded packages, otherwise the user never knows of them
<chrisccoulson> i was looking at it from the basis that update-manager was behaving correctly by only listing one package, which would make update-notifier wrong for saying there are 2 packages
<Hamra> you have a point. but does update notifier rely on update manager to get the number? in which case, you're right to say that update notifier is misbehaving, but if update-notifier gets the number somewhere else... :S
<chrisccoulson> update-notifer uses it's own scripts for getting the number of updates AFAICT
<Hamra> in which case, it's doing it's job well. it's update manager's fault that it's not showing dependencies properly
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think i agree. it's quite an old bug now, so I don't know whether update-manager still behaves like this
<chrisccoulson> i need to think of a way to test it really
<bdmurray> maco: with gnuplot
<bdmurray> mvo: just to confirm 'short read in buffer_copy' and 'error in buffer_read' are likely hardware issues if someone is using a cd-rom upgrade?
<mvo> bdmurray: yes, that is the most likely explaination - I haven't seen that many of them though
<bdmurray> mvo: okay, I saw one in a log yesterday and was just testing a clue file
<mvo> thanks
<Hamra> hi, are the errors in the end of this file enough to set  this bug as confirmed? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17981386/Xorg.0.log
<Hamra> bug 274102 btw
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274102 in ubuntu "black screen with arrow cursor during login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274102
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think so. especially seeing as it is reproducible from the live CD
<chrisccoulson> Hamra - You might also want to take a look at bug 259808. they look similar
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259808 in xorg-server "X Lockup in Intrepid (infinite loop)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259808
<Hamra> they both have the same error msgs, but in different times.
<Hamra> in 274102, the reporter can't even start X
<Hamra> weirdly though, by choosing from the LiveCD to go directly to installer, everything worked fine
<chrisccoulson> i'm not familiar with that option on the liveCD? I assume that it opens up a X server?
<Hamra> yes, it does open an X server, but without any bars on top and bottom, or icons or anything, just ubiquity in the middle of the screen
<Hamra> anyways, i noticed he haven't even configured his X server, so asked him/her to do so in recovery mode, we'll see after that
<chrisccoulson> it shouldn't need any configuring though
<Hamra> what do you mean?
<chrisccoulson> there should be no need to configure the X server in Intrepid
<Hamra> i use intrepid with nvidia, X did work before configuring, but in a 640x480 resolution!
<Hamra> actually, the lack of kcontrol (i use KDE) forced me to manually edit most of my xorg.conf
<chrisccoulson> i don't know whether you still need to specify the NVIDIA driver in your xorg.conf in order to get the X server to load the proprietary driver, but you shouldn't need to specify any more than that in there
<chrisccoulson> even on my hardy machine, i can run the NVIDIA drivers at full resolution with virtually nothing specified in my xorg.conf
<chrisccoulson> if you can't, then that is a bug
<thekorn_> hi!
<bdmurray> thekorn_: hello!
<bdmurray> james_w: what model of dell do you have in bug 251482?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251482 in at "package at 3.1.10.1ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251482
<james_w> bdmurray: 6400n
<james_w> bdmurray: 1505n in the US I believe
<bdmurray> hmm, I've a 530 (desktop) that doesn't have that bug
<james_w> yeah, it's an odd one, I've no idea where it came from
<bdmurray> you must just be special ;)
<thekorn_> bdmurray, good news - I'm able to run bugnumbers and bughelper with a wrapped launchpadlib as backend,
<thekorn_> hi james_w
<bdmurray> thekorn_: wow, that's fantastic!
<thekorn_> bdmurray, this is the py-lp-bugs branch: lp:~thekorn/python-launchpad-bugs/launchpadlib.connector
<james_w> hey thekorn_
<james_w> thekorn_: python-httplib2 was updated today, so we can seek pushing an updated launchpadlib snapshot in, with support for things like attachments I believe
<thekorn_> great
<thekorn_> bdmurray, bughelper and bugnumbers both only need a one-line change to be ready for the api
<bdmurray> thekorn_: and everything works?
<thekorn_> bdmurray, yes, I tested a lot of bugnumbers options, and it is looking good,
<thekorn_> the only problem is that searching for bugs is slower in the api mode than in text mode,
<bdmurray> bug lists or individual bugs?
<thekorn_> bug lists
<thekorn_> I will try to debug this over the weekend, and file some bugs against malone/launchpadlib
<bdmurray> thekorn_: what is the one line change for testing?
<thekorn_> in bugnumbers/bughelper:
<thekorn_> -    if cl.options.parsemode not in ("text","html"):
<thekorn_> +    if cl.options.parsemode not in ("text","html", "api"):
<thekorn_> and then run:    ./bugnumbers -p bughelper --parsemode api --cookie <path-to-credentials-file>
<thekorn_> as an example
<bdmurray> and for testing py-lp-b ConnectBug("api") should work?
<thekorn_> yes
<thekorn_> and you always need Bug.authentication = <cred.txt>
<thekorn_> as the api always needs an authentication token
<bdmurray> right, and it is using edge because it has the most features correct?
<thekorn_> this branch is using staging per default
<bdmurray> so its read only then?
<thekorn_> no, staging is writable, it depends on your configuration
<thekorn_> but you can change the server with:
<bdmurray> Doesn't staging use a separate database?
<thekorn_> Bug.connection.set_mode(EDGE_SERVICE_ROOT)
<thekorn_> ah ok, yes, but you can change things on staging temporary
<bdmurray> okay, that might have been confusing ;)
<dfuentesh> hi there
<dfuentesh> who knows if there's a bug in the 2.6.24-19-generic kernel with the intel 3945   wireless adapter?
<dfuentesh> i can't connecto
<dfuentesh> connect*
<chrisccoulson> dfuentesh - you might need to be a little less vague :)
<chrisccoulson> do you know if your card is detected? How are you trying to connect? Encryption? (WEP/WPA) Do you have any errors in your log files etc
<chrisccoulson> james_w - i'm just looking at bug 274080 (misleading title - the reporter can hibernate, but suspend is not available). i'm not sure if it is caused by the uswsusp problem you brought up on the mailing list, because HAL says that suspend is still available
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274080 in gnome-power-manager "I can't hibernate my computer anymore!" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274080
<chrisccoulson> what do you think?
<james_w> chrisccoulson: yeah, that's a confused report
<chrisccoulson> just a bit;)
<james_w> chrisccoulson: I think you are right though, I think it's a different issue
<chrisccoulson> thanks. i'll look in to it further
<james_w> chrisccoulson: if suspend isn't offered in the menu then these three commands will probably narrow down why
<james_w> chrisccoulson: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/267331/comments/6
<bdmurray> pedro_: I uploaded a video to bug 257349
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267331 in gnome-power-manager "Suspend no longer allowed in Intrepid (dup-of: 267141)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267141 in pm-utils "suspend button disappears after pm-utils upgraded to 1.1.2.4-1ubuntu2 " [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257349 in totem "totem-gstreamer crashed with signal 5 in _XError()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/257349
<pedro_> bdmurray: ok will have a look
<chrisccoulson> james_w - thanks for those. i hadn't thought of looking at gconf or policykit actually
<bdmurray> pedro_: it might just be me or istanbul recorded videos
<james_w> chrisccoulson: I'll put them on the wiki page
<pedro_> bdmurray: ok i'll try it and comment there
<chrisccoulson> that's probably a good idea
<bdmurray> pedro_: thanks
<james_w> chrisccoulson: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingGNOMEPowerManager#Finding out why suspend isn't offered
<chrisccoulson> that looks good. it might be good to point out that you can follow a similar procedure for hibernate too.
<james_w> yeah, I hadn't checked the code, but I imagine it is parallel
<james_w> done
<bdmurray> pedro_: by the way yesterday we were talking about the system beep changing in Preferences -> Sound in Intrepid yesterday
<TonyP> Hi all.  I answer questions on launchpad - mainly for OpenOffice.org.  I answered question #44845 about corruption of documents saved on Samba shares and found that bug #267371 had already been posted for this problem.  That was on 7 Sept 2008.  It is still shown a New with no importance assigned yet.  Is there anyway of getting it looked at?  I have verified the bug with my own testing.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267371 in openoffice.org "Damaged OpenOffice files from samba shares" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267371
<bdmurray> TonyP: looking / reading
<bdmurray> TonyP: you've recreated the issue is that correct?
<TonyP> bdmurray: I haven't created a new issue, if that's what you mean
<bdmurray> TonyP: I meant you've experienced / recreated the bug
<TonyP> bdmurray: yes, I have recreated the bug
<bdmurray> TonyP: using OpenOffice from which release?
<TonyP> bdmurray. OOo 2.4.1 with Ubuntu 8.04.1.  BTW one of the people reporting the problem says it didn't happen in 7.10.
<bdmurray> TonyP: Can you update the bug then and include the specific information I asked for?
<pedro_> bdmurray: may you attach your ~/-xsession-errors to the totem bug?
<bdmurray> pedro_: the whole thing?
<pedro_> well just the relevant part, i'd like to see if there's anything related to the crash
<TonyP> bdmurray: I have updated the bug. I see it now has High importance - thanks!
<bdmurray> TonyP: the specific package version you've been able to recreate this with would really help
<bdmurray> pedro_: I inserted a string in my .xsession-errors file then recreated the crash and nothing showed up after the crash
<pedro_> bdmurray: ok, thanks
<bdmurray> other videos play fine too fwiw
<TonyP> bdmurray: In the OOo About box it says openoffice.org-core 1:2.4.1-1ubuntu2
<pedro_> bdmurray: ok, it works fine the video here i'll ask you if upstream needs more info :-)
<bdmurray> yeah, it works fine on my laptop too
<bdmurray> TonyP: great, can you put that in the bug too?
<bdmurray> TonyP: also how are the shares mounted / used?
<hggdh> where do I find what Ubuntu versions are still supported?
<bdmurray> hggdh: releases?
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> sorry
<bdmurray> more than 1 time?
<bdmurray> or do you just want to know right now?
<hggdh> more than one time would be good
<bdmurray> rmadison is one way
<hggdh> I thought it would be under the support page on ubuntu.com
<hggdh> ah, cool
<hggdh> bdmurray, is dapper LTS?
<bdmurray> yes
<hggdh> kees, thanks... one more debdiff for dapper ;-)
<hggdh> dammit
<hggdh> OK
<TonyP> bdmurray: I have put some more info on the bug.  Is it OK?
<bdmurray> TonyP: it helps.  A sample document would be neat, but or I can try and find one.  Also how are the shares mounted?
<josh_what> Anyone familiar with this bug?  Some newly opened applications come to the foreground and take focus when others go to the background and not take focus.  I'm not using Compiz Fuzion.  I am using Hardy.
<chrisccoulson> TonyP - re bug 267371
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267371 in openoffice.org "Damaged OpenOffice files from samba shares" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267371
<chrisccoulson> it might be good for you to include the server-side samba logs and server side dmesg
<chrisccoulson> and perhaps a description of your network configuration, including samba server settings
<josh_what> Is this channel mostly for the discussing of bugs or the troubleshooting of bugs?
<chrisccoulson> josh_what - this channel is mainly for discussing the triaging of bugs. if you want help with a particular problem, then you could try #ubuntu
<chrisccoulson> which apps are you having focus problems with btw?
<chrisccoulson> not firefox is it?
<hggdh> bug 141168
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 141168 in coreutils "/bin/kill not compatible with redhat/opensuse" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/141168
<josh_what> Well it doesn't work in Firefox, but it is not specific to Firefox.  When I click on the Keyboard Indicator I added to the panel, it doesn't change for gedit or terminal either.
<hggdh> how should we act on this bug?
<chrisccoulson> hggdh - what are the behavioural differences?
<josh_what> Thanks for your help, chrisccoulson.
<hggdh> different set of options; on one hand we get to be compatible with SUSE and RH; on the other hand we break back compatibility with Ubuntu
<hggdh> I tend to set it triaged for the package maintainers to explain
<hggdh> (and... bash has its own embedded kill also...)
<chrisccoulson> thats a tough one
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure what else to suggest;)
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> I will setit as triaged for the maintainer. Personally, I would not do it -- more important than being compatible with other distributions is being compatible with ourselves
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i agree. i don't think it is a big issue really (I didn't even know there were so many variants of kill until just now) ;)
<hggdh> add in KDE's own ;-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> the phrase 're-inventing the wheel' springs to mind;)
<chrisccoulson> it seems bizarre to have so many variations of such a basic utility!
<hggdh> agree... one of the side benefits of FLOSS, I guess
<TonyP> bdmurray: The share I was using on the Ubuntu 8.04.1 server was a directory I created (/home/shared) and shared using the Properties > Sharing Options. /home is an ext3 filesystem.  The documents I was given by Mark O'Brien are only semi-anonymised so I was asked not to make them public (i.e. I cannot attach them to the bug report).  I am doing some more testing now with somewhat mixed results.  I will put my results on launchpad, but i
<bdmurray> TonyP: you got cut off there
<TonyP> ﻿bdmurray: (Repeated) The share I was using on the Ubuntu 8.04.1 server was a directory I created (/home/shared) and shared using the Properties > Sharing Options. /home is an ext3 filesystem.  The documents I was given by Mark O'Brien are only semi-anonymised so I was asked not to make them public (i.e. I cannot attach them to the bug report).  I am doing some more testing now with somewhat mixed results.  I will put my results on la
<bdmurray> TonyP: How is the share mounted on the client system?
<maco> TonyP: you get cut off after ", but i"
<maco> TonyP: the message is too long
<TonyP> bdmurray: Just accessed through Places > Network > POLLY > shared (polly is the server, of course)
<Nafallo> polly polly polly!
<james_w> chrisccoulson: good catch on that gnome-screensaver/consolekit bug
<chrisccoulson> thanks. i've just had a look at his Consolekit.conf
<chrisccoulson> there's no permission for SetIdleHint
<chrisccoulson> i thought there was another bug report for this issue, but I can't find it
<james_w> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/ConsoleKit/commit/?id=f0fb2d1cfd0f0ea3ad922175e895a9e751498a03
<james_w> that's only in git so far
<TonyP> maco: Sorry, I'm a IRC newbie!  the last bit is "﻿but it may not be until tomorrow now."
<james_w> I'm just going to dig a little and then propose a patch
<chrisccoulson> thanks for spotting that
<maco> TonyP: i'm talkative, so i do it too ;)
<chrisccoulson> i take it that gnome-screensaver must be broken for everyone then?
<james_w> yeah, I guess so, I'm going to grab the package now, I wonder if it's just been updated
<bdmurray> calc: have you heard anything about openoffice, samba and file corruption?
<chrisccoulson> james_w - this problem has been around a little while by the sounds of it. it's also mentioned in bug 256586, which described two problems, but no-one opened a consolekit task
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256586 in gnome-screensaver "does not start in intrepid (dup-of: 159263)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256586
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 159263 in compiz "Gnome-screensaver does not stay on" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159263
<james_w> chrisccoulson: good spot
<james_w> there appear to be two bugs there
<james_w> 159263 doesn't mention the problem in the log files
<chrisccoulson> it's a good job the reporter ran gnome-screensaver in debug mode, otherwise I might not have spotted it straight away!
<calc> bdmurray: i've heard a user report it, but i couldn't reproduce it locally
<bdmurray> calc: yeah, I think I saw that bug.  They are saying it takes a "large" file.
<bdmurray> I haven't been able to recreate it with Hardy or Intrepid
<calc> bdmurray: hmm
<calc> i'm pretty sure OOo doesn't do anything wrt samba itself so if it is really a software issue (instead of a network hardware issue) then it probably is somewhere in the stack under OOo
<bdmurray> I looked around for an upstream bug report and couldn't find anything
<james_w> chrisccoulson: oh wow, SetIdleHint has been called since 2007-02 according to gnome-screensaver's changelog
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, thats strange
<chrisccoulson> maybe that isn't the reporters issue?
<james_w> well, it would seem to be a problem to me, but it may not be the main problem
<james_w> and I wonder why it's a problem for some and not others
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure why thats the case
<chrisccoulson> i havent noticed whether it's been working or not, as i'm only using intrepid in a virtual machine at the moment
<chrisccoulson> james_w - i can't explain why its an issue for some and not for others in intrepid, but i can see why it's not an issue pre-intrepid
<chrisccoulson> the dbus policy in hardy opens up all consolekit interfaces and then explicitly denies a handful of methods
<chrisccoulson> which is the opposite to how it is defined in intrepid
<james_w> chrisccoulson: nice spot
<james_w> I would say that patching consolekit to allow the method as in the upstream patch is something we should do regardless of what is going on here, do you agree?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i definately agree with that
<chrisccoulson> right, i've got to go and eat!
<Hamra> some ppl use the crash reports by apport to report some other bugs happening with them, other than the package apport is reporting about, how do we handle these?
<hggdh> Hamra, what bug is this?
<maco> Hamra: ask them to file separate bugs for separate issues
<Hamra> 274848 for example. apport is reporting a firefox crash, but they used it to report something else
<hggdh> bug 274848
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274848 in ubuntu "trying to install application (nvidia-glx-config enable) i am asked for password but am unable to enter anything from keyboard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274848
<hggdh> Hamra, in this case the reporter used the Firefox option to report a bug
<hggdh> Help/Report a Problem
<hggdh> so the bug got primed by firefox, but this is not really a firefox bug
<Hamra> ah i see, i never noticed this button, i thought he had a firefox crash or something. thanks for the info
<hggdh> so no problem here (apart from potentially confused triagers -- i.e. us ;-)
<hggdh> it was actually good, because the reporter stated Ubuntu 8.08 (non-existent), and firefox nicely told us it is 8.04
<hggdh> anyways, the package is wrong, and I have no idea what is nvidia-glx-config
<Hamra> i'm not using ubuntu 8.08 now? but i downed it in august? lmao
<hggdh> :-)
<Hamra> he's probably confused with the way terminals handle passwords
<hggdh> perhaps. We still need to find out what exactly he was trying to install. Perhaps one of us with nvidia can state that
<Hamra> no nvidia-glx-config here, i have nvidia
<Hamra> there is a nvidia-xconfig program which is the closest i can find
<Hamra> looks at this bug 274920, i can confirm it straight away here, but seriously, for a dot?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274920 in ubuntu "itrepid: rendering bug on kde4 desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274920
<Nafallo> Hamra: unknown distro. should be invalid. (and no, I'm not serious)
<Nafallo> :-P
<Hamra> i mean really! was he just bored or have nothing to do in his life other than to file a bug report about a single pixel!
<hggdh> well, it seems to be a rendering issue. One pixel here, one pixel there, etc, etc
<Hamra> it's only 1 pixel, clicking another file, removes the pixel from the 1st one
<hggdh> but it is still wrong, methinks
<hggdh> it is certainly not a critical issue -- but it is, nevertheless, an issue...
<Hamra> is my evidence enough to confirm it?
<hggdh> if you can repeat it, yes
<hggdh> the remaining question is which package is responsible for that. Since I do not use KDE anymore, I do not know, mostly on KDE4
<Hamra> that's what i'm looking for. i know that the whole desktop, taskbar, menus, widgets, all belong to the plasma workspace
<hggdh> finally -- correcting the bug title (Intrepid spelling) is also a good idea
<Hamra> and killing the process plasma, removes them all
<Hamra> now, where does plasma comefrom?
<Hamra> and yes, the spelling needs correcting
<hggdh> if you have the program name, you can 'dpkg -S' on it, or apt-file search on it
<hggdh> for /usr/bin/plasma, the package is kdebase-workspace-bin
<Hamra> kdebase-workspace-bin
<Hamra> damn, you beat me at it :P
<hggdh> Hamra, I marked it triaged. Thank you for your work there
<Hamra> you're welcome
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-09-27
<lfaraone> Hey, where do you put needspackaging requests?
<lfaraone> (what package)
<RAOF> No package; ubuntu.
<lfaraone> Can someone in bugcontrol set this to wishlist? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/165135
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 165135 in ubuntu "server edition should support sata raid0 internally" [Undecided,New]
<chrisccoulson> lfaraone - it could do with being assigned a package really
<chrisccoulson> i know that the intrepid alternate CD now supports fakeraid. have you checked the server edition to see if support exists?
<lfaraone> chrisccoulson: It's not my bug.
<lfaraone> chrisccoulson: Moreover, I'm not sure what he's using.
<lfaraone> Also, what's the component for Ubuntu website bugs?
<Hobbsee> the project 'ubuntu-website'
<chrisccoulson> i'll have a look at that bug in the morning. we should be able to assign it a package really, but I'm not sure what
<chrisccoulson> and it's getting late here for me
<lfaraone> Hobbsee: Thanks.
<Hobbsee> lfaraone: you're welcome
<lfaraone> Can a bugcontroller set this to "Low": https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/208240 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 208240 in system-config-printer "printer configuration largely undocumented" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jdong> lfaraone: sounds reasonable; done.
<lfaraone> jdong: Thanks.
<lfaraone> jdong: Could you also set https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/212492 to "Wishlist" ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 212492 in gnome-bluetooth "cell/mobile phone has to be added as an input device to be used as a Bluetooth remote control" [Undecided,New]
<jdong> lfaraone: ok
<lfaraone> hey maco.
<maco> lfaraone: hi. i fail at reproducing my own bug.
<emet> how long does it typically take to get on the bug control team?
<lfaraone> maco: which one?
<maco> emet: wondering the same thing
<maco> lfaraone: evolution error followed by crash. log out, delete gconf keys, log in = all fixed
<emet> maco, did someone named Brian Murray reply to your request?
<maco> emet: no, bdmurray hasn't replied yet. 3 others have (though oddly, only 2 of them show in the list archives) with +1s
<hggdh> emet, maco, it just takes experience -- maco, BTW, should be in in a few
<hggdh> and -- from the response to the questions, it is usually about 7 days, to give others in bug control time to review and + or - the request
<maco> hggdh: thanks
<hggdh> maco, welcome. Of course, this is a democracy: we all vote, and Brian's vote is equal to all of us + 1 ;-)
<maco> lol
<lfaraone|zzz> maco: I was on the waiting list for 2~months before I got a "we need more data"
<hggdh> lfaraone|zzz, I do not remember seeing your application there
<maco> hggdh: i applied on launchpad but never sent in the questionaire a few months ago, then went "eh, i need more practice. nevermind."
<maco> but ive been practicing, so i sent the email app now
<hggdh|away> you had the + votes, you should have no problem.
<hggdh|away> g'night to all
<maco> hggdh|away: night night
<hggdh|away> all y'all
<Hew__> Hey guys. I'm trying to get a backtrace for bug 269120, but as soon as I attach gdb to compiz.real, my system completely freezes (except for the mouse cursor) and even alt-sysrq-k doesn't work. Any ideas?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269120 in compiz "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in paintOutput()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269120
<danage> can someone help me find the correct package for a bug report?
<persia> danage: Which bug report?
<danage> it's a vnc viewer, but i seem to have two installed. i access it through terminal server client
<danage> persia: this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vnc/+bug/275089
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275089 in vnc "No Shift-Click in vncviewer and xvncviewer" [Undecided,New]
<danage> did i report this correctly?
<persia> Probably not, but we can sort that.
<danage> sounds good :)
<persia> Firstly, it's not clear if the problem is with the client or the server.
<persia> It's also not clear whether you are running Ubuntu on the client or the server or both.
<persia> It's also not clear which versions of which client and server you are using.
<persia> I think everything else is there.
<danage> let me add all of that
<persia> danage: Thanks.  If you get stuck on figuring out if it's the client or the server, that's OK, but the last two are critical to being able to reproduce and investigate.
<danage> persia: i can get the vnc viewer both via xvncviewer and vncviewer in shell - is this normal? two different programs? they look 100% the same
<persia> danage: There are probably about 10 different VNC clients in the archives.  I'm not sure how different they look.
<danage> persia: i updated the description, can you check?
<persia> OK.  Great.  You've identified the issue is with xvnc4viewer 4.1.1+xorg1.0.2-0ubuntu7
<persia> Next step is to adjust the bug to apply to the xvnc4 package.  You can determine this by looking at the top line of the output of `apt-cache showsrc xvnc4viewer`
<persia> So, if you click the arrow to the left of "vnc", you can change the package name.
<danage> done.
<persia> danage: Excellent.  I'd say the bug is now reported correctly.  Thanks for the adjustments.
<persia> danage: Next step would be to track down what is happening, and where.  Trying several different VNC clients might help to see if any of them work.
<danage> of course. if i would like to have it fixed, i better report it correctly. that's why i came and asked :)
<danage> persia: they do, i tried a windows client. no problems.
<persia> If nothing works, it might be some disagreement about the protocol.  If some things don't work, and some do, then it might be a library.
<danage> i'll wait and see what happens
<persia> danage: Yes, but it's hard to check how UltraVNC client works.
<danage> i tried tightvnc (ubuntu) too, it works
<danage> maybe i should add that?
<persia> Trying other clients in Ubuntu might help determine if it's really a problem with xvnc4 or with some vnc library used by xvnc4.
<persia> tightvnc doesn't have the bug?  Adding that would be useful.  Remember to include the version of tightvnc.
<persia> At this point, you not only definitely know the problem is with the xvnc4 client, but you can point people at another client in ubuntu that works for comparison.
<danage> done.
<danage> i hope not all the people on the right get an email every time i change the description...
<persia> They do, but they get one everytime anyone changes any bug in launchpad, so most of their email accounts don't work anymore.
<danage> lol
<persia> As the bug gets older, more people will be subscribed, and these people are more likely to actually read the email on the bug.  It's OK to adjust as much as you need in the beginning, but once it starts getting triaged, it's better to just work with the triagers and developers towards a solution.
<danage> i doubt anything will happen soon. the maintainers have been asked to sync with current debian in june and nothing has happened since
<murdok> Can anyone mark bug 117044 as xubuntu specific?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 117044 in gparted "Unable to umount properly removable USB devices" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/117044
<james_w> murdok: I don't know of a way to do that, if it only happens in Xubuntu then just state so in a comment
<james_w> also, the reporter says they were using GNOME, so I'm not sure how it can be Xubuntu-specific
<murdok> the last comment
<murdok> says he has tried in gnome and its solved, but in xubuntu it persists
<murdok> I thought that ubuntu-bug-control team had rights to do that. Now it says gparted (Ubuntu) to -> gparted (Xubuntu).
<murdok> I will change the title
<james_w> it sounds like re-assigning to thunar might be the correct thing to do
<james_w> is the problem that something else mounts a partition when it is unmounted in gparted?
<murdok> james_w: good point, i'll do that too
<chrisccoulson> what do we do about bug reports against packages because they have no -dbg package?
<chrisccoulson> even if they have a -dbgsym package in http://ddebs.ubuntu.com
<afflux> chrisccoulson: what exactly do you mean? For manually retracing the reporter (or you) can use the -dbgsym package.
<chrisccoulson> i'm looking at bug 275082 for selinux, by someone who is probably trying to backtrace a crash in a program they are developing
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275082 in libselinux "no debug symbols package in intrepid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/275082
<chrisccoulson> there are no -dbg packages in the main repository anymore, but there used to be
<chrisccoulson> but they are in  http://ddebs.ubuntu.com. should i just close the report and forward them to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash?
<afflux> chrisccoulson: Yes, I think so.
<chrisccoulson> i'll do that then. thanks:)
<afflux> you're welcome
<Hew> I'm still getting bug 206432, even though it has been marked as a duplicate of fixed bug 192888. Should I unmark it as a dupe?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 206432 in nspluginwrapper "npviewer.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock() (dup-of: 192888)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206432
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 192888 in libflashsupport "firefox crashes on flash contents when using libflashsupport" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192888
<lfaraone|zzz> hggdh|away: It was in march-mayish, iirc
<nhandler> When did Launchpad edge get the "Does this bug affect you?" button?
<Hobbsee> last rollout, iirc.
<nhandler> Hobbsee: What happens when a person says a bug affects them? Does it mark the bug as confirmed? Does it increment a number showing how many people are affected by the bug?
<Hobbsee> i've *no* idea.  i've not used it
<Hobbsee> i presume the latter
<Hobbsee> as in, the third latter
<persia> It marks it as affecting them.  There's supposed to be a counter somewhere.
<persia> It's the oft described "Me Too" button, intended to stave off the "Me Too" comments.
<nhandler> So am I able to say that a bug that I report affects me? I don't want to be confirming my own bug report. Or am I already listed as being affected by the bug by reporting it on Launchpad?
<persia> No idea.  Read the documentation :)
<james_w> nhandler: I would guess you are already listed as being affected, but I don't think pushing it would hurt, and I doubt it has the same problems as confirming your own reports
<james_w> I could well be wrong though
<nhandler> persia: Where is it documented? I haven't seen it in any of the triaging guides on the wiki.
<persia> nhandler: That is an interesting question.  I'm glad you asked.  I suspect you want to ask in #launchpad, as for any LP feature.
<persia> (alternately said: "No idea.  LP docs are something of which I've never found enough")
<nhandler> persia: Ok, I'll ask and report back here. Someone should probably update the triaging pages to contain this new feature
<nhandler> According to wgrant in #launchpad, saying a bug affects you increments a counter somewhere. However, that counter is not displayed anywhere. It does not look as if the feature is complete yet. There is also no known documentation for the feature.
<pochu> nhandler: well, it's in edge and not in production. I guess they are still working on it
<pochu> edge receives daily code updates AFAIK
<nhandler> pochu: I hope you are right. I would hate to see this feature enter the non-edge launchpad as-is
<persia> It needs watching then.  production LP gets updated from edge once a month or so.  Just before the release, there's usually some warning, and anything only partially broken at that point is good to make noise about.
<lfaraone> What should I do if I cannot reproduce a bug?
<persia> lfaraone: In what are you finding the bug?
<lfaraone> persia: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/270045
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270045 in ubuntu "wwitv.com no vidio and sound" [Undecided,New]
<persia> lfaraone: You're using the same version of totem?
<lfaraone> persia: yes, afaict.
<persia> lfaraone: OK.  And you're using the i386 architecture?
<lfaraone> persia: Yes.
<copyofjohan> hi, Im getting a bit frustrated about bug 147464. Anyone got an idea how to help with the bug (adding useful informations) or, at least findout if theres work going on?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 147464 in nfs-utils "Heavy network activity (eg: torrent/nfs file transfers) causes Hard System Locks and/or Network Freezes." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147464
<persia> lfaraone: Also, you might try launching totem in French, in case it's language specific, but it sounds like either there is something else wrong with the system, or it's a support question.
<lfaraone> Can someone on bugcontrol set this to low: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/268356
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268356 in nautilus "Cannot unmount volume error" [Undecided,New]
<lfaraone> persia: What about something like https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/267999 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267999 in ubuntu "Some times Caps Lock works inverted" [Undecided,New]
<persia> That's usually indicative of a hardware issue.  I have a few input devices where I can force the sense of the LED indicator to be incorrect: essentially they aren't reporting the current state to the kernel, and can only be flipped.
<lfaraone> persia: so not an ubuntu problem ?
<persia> For that, I'd start by getting the information on the specific affected keyboard, and maybe someone who has that keyboard can investigate to see if there's a way to quirk it.
<persia> Well, I'd call it wishlist, but I like bugs like that.  They ought to be fixed, even if it just means sending some reset code on device inititialisation.
<persia> Where it can't be fixed, and it's known it can't be fixed, the hardware vendor can be notified, and maybe new firmware can be issued.
<lfaraone> persia: so it's a "linux" bug?
<persia> When this also isn't possible, it can be turned into a hardware support note: "If you have this keyboard, you may need to ensure that the Caps Lock light is off before you boot".
<persia> Yeah.  I'd assign it to linux.  The bits that let you turn on and off the light are in the kernel.
<lfaraone> persia: plz set to wishlist, then.
<lfaraone> persia: as well as 267999.
<persia> bug #267999
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/267999/+text)
<persia> ubottu: That's OK.  You gave me a URL, which is what I wanted.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lfaraone> Lol: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/267624
<persia> But you are wise, which is sufficient for today.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267624 in ubuntu "SHUT DOWN is isuue ? why icon is not red yet ? it is Green" [Undecided,New]
<persia> 267999 is already wishlist.
<persia> Oh.  It's the same bug :)
<lfaraone> persia: Lol.
<lfaraone> persia: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/264478 is prolly a bad ram issue, right?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264478 in ubuntu "Ubuntu crashes" [Undecided,New]
<lfaraone> bdmurray: ping
<persia> lfaraone: failed to import memory block points in that direction, but I'm not sure.  memtest might be a good place to start.
<lfaraone> persia: How long should he run it for?
<persia> lfaraone: Dunno.  I've not used memtest much.
<lfaraone> persia: The plot thickens: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/267999 - happens on multiple systems.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267999 in linux "Some times Caps Lock works inverted" [Wishlist,New]
<persia> lfaraone: Yep.  Like I said, I have a couple devices for which I can make that happen.  The make & model of the keyboard is important, or the make & model of the laptop, if it's a laptop.
<persia> It might be that someone accidentally commented out the "reset on initialise" behaviour, but I suspect it's more likely that the keyboards are just different.
<lfaraone> persia: I really don't have a clue on how to handle this.
<wgrant> Mark it as something other than wishlist, and let the kernel team deal with it.
<lfaraone> persia: ok, plz set to low then.
<persia> lfaraone: It's just a matter of explaining it's probably that the keyboard isn't properly defined in the device database, and that information about any affected hardware is required in order to help add it to the database.
<persia> I don't personally know where that DB lives, so I can't point you at it, but I have sent some input device definitions to people previously, and the devices worked with later updated kernels.
<persia> For a workaround, the user should be able to make sure Caps Lock is off when they are in BIOS, and the resulting boot should be correct.  There are still ways to get it wrong, especially if actively switching between virtual consoles and X, but it's harder.
<niadh> I have here a bug that I believe exists in gutsy, but not hardy, what do I do?
<persia> niadh: Nominate for gutsy, and ask someone to approve the nomination and mark it Fix Released in hardy.
<niadh> so status, fixed released (since I can't recreate the bug in hardy) and how do I nominate something?
<niadh> The bug in question is this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/161862
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 161862 in ubuntu "ubuntu 7.10 64bit: mount / is busy after last 11 security update: disk corruptions" [Undecided,New]
<niadh> wait, not that one
<niadh> this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/159629
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 159629 in ubuntu "The /media folder gets cluttered with time" [Undecided,New]
<niadh> Sorry, ignore my first link.
<persia> niadh: I'd wait for the nomination to be approved first, so it shows up in the bug lists: I think there's an issue with nominations and bug lists, and haven't heard of it being solved.
<niadh> So leave the bug as it is?
<persia> Well, nominate it for gutsy.
<niadh> How do I do that? I see no option for nominate.
<niadh> ait
<niadh> never mind
<niadh> Yeah it's nominated for gutsy now.
<gourgi> how can i obtain backtrace for firefox in intrepid?
<gourgi> i use this wiki , but have some problems installing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs#Obtain a backtrace from an apport crash report (using gdb)
<gourgi> sudo apt-get install firefox-dbg
<gourgi> Reading package lists... Done
<gourgi> Building dependency tree
<gourgi> Reading state information... Done
<gourgi> Package firefox-dbg is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<gourgi> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<gourgi> is only available from another source
<gourgi> However the following packages replace it:
<gourgi>   firefox-2-dbg
<gourgi> E: Package firefox-dbg has no installation candidate
<gourgi> ops sorry for the chat flood :(
<niadh> this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/161862 says in a comment it's a libc6 issue, but I can't find a libc6 package, to attach it to
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 161862 in ubuntu "ubuntu 7.10 64bit: mount / is busy after last 11 security update: disk corruptions" [Undecided,New]
<Hamra> hi, i want to mark bug 275199 as a dup of bug 185479, but 185479 has been incorrectly marked as a dup of bug 132001
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275199 in xkeyboard-config "(Kubuntu Intrepid) Printscreen does not launch KSnapshot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/275199
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 185479 in kdebase "[kde] [hardy] print screen button does not work (dup-of: 132001)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185479
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 132001 in kdebase "[Hardy] Ksnapshot not binding to PrtScrn." [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/132001
<hggdh> Hamra, so 185479 will not be a dup anymore?
<hggdh> Hamra, if this is the case, just select 'Mark as a duplicate', and clear the bug number there
<Hamra> some one noted that 185479 has been accidentally duped, but it was already triaged
<Hamra> this comment should explain https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/185479/comments/3
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 185479 in kdebase "[kde] [hardy] print screen button does not work (dup-of: 132001)" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 132001 in kdebase "[Hardy] Ksnapshot not binding to PrtScrn." [Low,Confirmed]
<Hamra> never mind, i un-duped it
<Hamra> i thought  i had no control over triaged bugs, my mistake
<greg-g> thanks for helping Hamra
<Hamra> i think bug 275243 is a wishlist
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275243 in apt "Apt inconsistent in reporting download progress" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/275243
<hggdh> Hamra, I have always thought it sort of weird. Yes, I agree it is a wish. A good one, as far as I can understand. Have you checked http://bugs.debian.org to see it this was reported there? If it is, then we could also link the debian bug in here
<Hamra> i'll check it in a jiffy
<greg-g> I personally see that as a bug, not a feature request
<Hamra> is apt-get NOT doing what it's supposed to be doing?
<pochu> I agree with greg-g, IMHO it's a low priority bug
<pochu> very low though :-)
<greg-g> pochu: very low indeed
<Hamra> i don't think this is reported in debian's bugs
<greg-g> Hamra: a bug in the user interface/display of information is none-the-less a bug
<Hamra> maybe, it's just that i'm not the type that fusses about such minor problems
<greg-g> Hamra: understandable, however since it show inconsistency and is most liekly an easy fix, why not?
<Hamra> so what should i do with this bug?
<pochu> I would mark it as triaged and low
 * txwikinger wundert sich warum ihn jemand laufend fragt ob es schon schneit
<Hamra> i'm not from bug control, i can only confirm it
<txwikinger> wrong channel :)
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> Hamra -- so it is a bug, right?
<hggdh> Hamra, add in a comment that discussions on the -bugs channel agreed this is a bug, not a wish, and that you are then marking it as such
<hggdh> and then I will mark it triaged
<hggdh> hi pochu, long time
<pochu> hey hggdh, how are you?
<Hamra> done
<hggdh> good, although life in the US is, right now, ah, interesting
<hggdh> thanks Hamra
<Hamra> no problem
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-09-28
<Hamra> mouse bugs belongs to which package?
<Hamra> misbehaving mouse, to be specific
<mrooney> Can anyone give me any hints on whether https://launchpad.net/~timg-tpi/+archive will work on Intrepid?
<nellery> mrooney, perhaps those in #ubuntu-kernel will be able to help you out better?
<mrooney> nellery: thanks, I'll give it a shot.
<mrooney> Hmm, I'm trying the madwifi svn snapshot, but sudo make install-modules doesn't seem to work, no make target for that, apparently?
<mrooney> Hm, nevermind.
<mrooney> ogasawara: around, by any chance?
<Hobbsee> bug 275158
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275158 in xfree86-driver-synaptics "Please enable a build for lpia" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/275158
<lfaraone> What package is the gnome-save-dialog in?
<ssam> its part of gtk
<ssam> libgtk2.0-0 is probably a good place to file it
<lfaraone> ssam: Is https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/275428 intentional behavior?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275428 in gtk+2.0 "Gnome Save window: save button opens folder when it should save file" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ssam> source package might just be gtk+2.0
<lfaraone> ssam: no, I mean the bug itself, is it part of the HIG?
<lfaraone> jcastro: ping
<persia> lfarone: if that's intentional behaviour, it's a bug in the intention.  I've fallen afoul of that before, and generally chose to cancel and resave to work around it.
<greg-g> a bug in the intention?
<greg-g> in the screenshot, I shold be able to click on the "Downloads" button on the directory row (whatever that is called) and then click save and it save it to downloads.
<persia> greg-g: Maybe I'm reading it wrong, but try the following: create a folder containing only folders.  Prepare to save something there.  Click one of the folder names in your folder list.  Try to save it in that directory.
<persia> I always get stuck when I end up there.
<greg-g> right
<greg-g> I think we're saying the same thing, I thought you were saying the bug was in the user's intention ;)
<persia> No, that if the bug were intentional (as in HIG compliant), that the intention that said that this was the correct behaviour was buggy :)
<greg-g> gotcha
<greg-g> I was mis-appropriating the word "intention"
<persia> Mind you, it's confusing, because sometimes one does want to navigate to a folder.  I suspect it needs some thought.
 * greg-g nods
<greg-g> I'll check gnome bugzilla in a bit for a similar report, maybe some gnome hig mailing list too
<greg-g> "in a bit" == in about 2-3 hours
<persia> It's been standard behaviour for a while, so there's probably something unless the user is alone.
<greg-g> is jonathan thomas here?
<greg-g> sidenote: we really need to standardize what Fix Committed means within Ubuntu.  ie: either everyone does Fix Committed when it is in upstream svn or no one does (I'm looking at you Desktop Team)
<Hew> greg-g: I agree. I think I've been told off for doing it each way :P
<greg-g> Hew: exactly
<nhandler> Hew: So have I ;)
<greg-g> bdmurray: we really need to standardize what Fix Committed means within Ubuntu.  ie: either everyone does Fix Committed when it is in upstream svn or no one does (I'm looking at you Desktop Team)
<Hew> I would vote for using Fix Committed when the fix is upstream.
<greg-g> Hew where upstream? in svn or in a release?
<greg-g> big difference
<Hew> greg-g: In svn would be fine I think.
<Hew> greg-g: As long as the fix has been made available.
<greg-g> but, here is the thing... the fix has not been committed anywhere in Ubuntu, so the Ubuntu task should still be triaged and the upstream task should be Fix Committed
<greg-g> know what I mean?
<greg-g> ie bug 273673
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273673 in poppler "evince crashed with SIGSEGV in Form::findWidgetByRef()" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273673
<Hew> greg-g: Yes, but triaged means it's ready for a developer to work on a fix. Nobody needs to work on a fix when you can just take a commit from upstream.
<greg-g> it should not be set to Fix Committed for the UBuntu task, the upstream task should be set to "fix released" or whatever it is.  what is the point of using a bugtracker that links upstream tasks if we don't use it logiclaly ;)
<Hew> greg-g: Fix Committed is probably a bad name for it, I think it would be more useful if it had the behaviour of "Fix Available"
<greg-g> Hew: I disagree, a developer _does_ need to see if the patch from upstream can be applied to the UBuntu version (we sometimes have sizable diffs between ours and upstream for packages like OOo)
<greg-g> the fix available is still only available in upstream, not UBuntu
<greg-g> so, it should be set against the upstream task. imho
<Hew> greg-g: Fair enough. I'm not a developer, I'm just saying from a triagers perspective, I find there to be a big difference between triaged and a fix being available. If fixes can't actually be applied easily, that's another issue to complicate things.
<greg-g> once the fix moves into Ubuntu should it be set to fix committe against the Ubuntu task
<greg-g> here is the situation: we have 2 tasks, one for Ubuntu, one for upstream.  If the fix is in upstream's svn, where should the "fix Committed" status be applied?
<Hew> greg-g: Technically upsteam should be Fix Committed, but I never see that status on upsteam bugs (maybe the bug watch can't pick it up). I would say Fix Committed should be on the Ubuntu bug, and it should be Fix Released upstream.
<greg-g> I just disagree with the part about Ubuntu's task being Fix Committed, because the fix is no where committed in Ubuntu.
<greg-g> and why would it be Fix Released for upstream if upstream hasn't released the fix?
<greg-g> being in svn does _not_ mean available for all, it usually means in the development branch.
<Hew> greg-g: Yea I understand your disagreement :P. The wording "Fix Committed" doesn't make sense, but I feel that would be the most beneficial use of the status.
<greg-g> to me "Fix Committed" conjurs up the notion of a svn/bzr/git commit
<Hew> greg-g: If we want to make Fix Released mean Fix Released, and the same for Fix Committed, then I agree
<Hew> greg-g: Yes
<greg-g> make FR mean FR?
<Hew> greg-g: I'm just trying to propose what I think would be the most useful application for the statuses, while ignoring their names. Perhaps I'm just confusing things..
<greg-g> Fix Released does mean Fix released, imo
<Hew> Fix Committed doesn't make sense atm the way people are using it
<pwnguin> so all the bugs fixed in alpha are fix committed until some time in october?
<greg-g> see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<pwnguin> becuases they're technically not released
<greg-g> pwnguin: no, read that link I just postd
<Hew> pwnguin: :P
<greg-g> posted
<greg-g> "If a bug is fixed in the current development branch, that is good enough for Fix Released. If the bug also needs to be fixed in a stable release, use the "Target to release" link to nominate it for that release. "
<pwnguin> and we all know that a good sectuion of users don't use devel
<pwnguin> but do report bugs
<greg-g> many times a bug does not need to be fixed in a stable release
<greg-g> see ^
<greg-g> that is the point of stable releases, only critical bug fixes are pushed to it
<pwnguin> i thought the point was to get users software they can use :P
<greg-g> they are using it
<greg-g> :)
<greg-g> if you want a rolling distro, use gentoo :P
<pwnguin> nobody wants gentoo :)
<Nafallo> sid
<pwnguin> even gentoo doesn't want gentoo
<greg-g> then waiting for the next release is a trade off for Ubuntu
<greg-g> anyways, time to go do some work
<greg-g> happy to discuss this at a meeting
 * greg-g goes
<mrooney> wow...Dell's Ubuntu machines are becoming really cheap!
<mrooney> the Dellbuntu XPS M1330 is $350 cheaper than an equally configured Vista one
<mrooney> </offtopic>
<pwnguin> are they identical?
<greg-g> mrooney: really, that is good news if it is true!
<pwnguin> it looks like they've bumped up the system requirements
<mrooney> pwnguin: yeah, check out http://www.dell.com/content/products/RBIredirect.aspx?rbi=GKiitGAbBa2SB+6V9bxpRyvwm4g6Tn36wTwLVrus+1Yk1iSYlI8tpShc0L6a76U+xxNknT+/JMtiiGCipwtTDVR3gD7rP0D5Bw+DRgttMrSH4k1GVuvVsT7Kgb28G8X59A54CcfPDTOXlUFeRUB5Xg==
<mrooney> included in the $949 is 4GB of memory, a 320 GB 7200rpm HDD (normally a $225 upgrade) and bluetooth, among a few others
<pwnguin> so the cheapest is still windows
<mrooney> yeah, in this case I think
<mrooney> but if you don't want the cheapest and want something similar to that, the same configuration with vista comes to $1300
<pwnguin> its clever on their behalf
<mrooney> I am considering an m1330 as my next laptop, does anyone know anyone else that preinstalls ubuntu that does it better than dell?
<pwnguin> whats the difference between a GMA 3100 and an GMA X3100?
<crimsun> mrooney: zareason tends to be good.
<pwnguin> system76 does preinstalls, i donno if they're "better than dell"
<crimsun> maco has a fairly recent zareason 13.3" model that she's pleased with
<pwnguin> mrooney: actually, they have diferent wifi cards
<pwnguin> and it seems like bluetooth is optional
<maco> mrooney: though for my laptop the webcam and fingerprint reader drivers aren't in the mainline kernel yet
<mrooney> pwnguin: yeah the wifi cards are different but the same in functionality, and for the $350 difference it didn't seem like a huge deal :)
<maco> argh why do people email the triager instead of the bug?
<greg-g> maco: :) never had it happen actually
<mrooney> I never have either!
<maco> there's one guy that emails me directly when i ask a question on the bug...even though Reply-To on bugs is set to the bug. he manually changes it to email me instead.
<crimsun> it could simply be an incompetent MUA.
<crimsun> don't presume maliciousness first ;)
<maco> crimsun: not maliciousness, just thoughtlessness
<crimsun> check his MUA string
<maco> i told him to send his responses to the bug, and gave him the email for the bug
<maco> he then sent two blank emails to it, and today emailed me directly to ask why he logs he sent to the bug aren't showing on launchpad
<maco> he's using thunderbird 2.0.0.17
<crimsun> I don't think that's indication of thoughtlessness
<Hamra> hi all
<maco> well moving the conversation to being not-archived-on-launchpad doesn't exactly make sense
<Hamra> maco: what are you talking about?
<maco> Hamra: a bug reporter emails me responses instead of putting his replies on the bug
<Hamra> ah, very annoying
<Hamra> who's the upstream of synaptic? debian?
<greg-g> Hamra: well, this is the homepage: http://www.nongnu.org/synaptic
<greg-g> Hamra: but it looks like the best place to file bugs would be Debian with a link in Ubuntu
<pwnguin> i think most of the synaptic team was hired by shuttleworth
<greg-g> yeah, I know mvo is very prominent in the team
<pwnguin> as is seb
<greg-g> yep
<Hamra> thanks
<greg-g> Hamra: np
<afflux> hi there
<afflux> anyone heard of the name "aurimas fischer"? He has 0 karma and just moved a bug with 50 duplicates to another one with 70 dupliactes without comment.
<chrisccoulson> never heard of him. which bug?
<afflux> bug 151200 was the one with 50 duplicates, the new one is 145360.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 151200 in compiz "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/151200
<afflux> bug 145360
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 145360 in compiz "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145360
<afflux> ah, well. It is quite confusing. He commented on the first bug, and moved all it's duplicates to the new one, but seems to have forgotten the old masterbug itself.
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok - i understand now. not sure why he's done it though
<afflux> I'll try to retrace one of the duplicates of 151200 locally, to get a more complete stacktrace.
<chrisccoulson> that would be a good idea
<mrooney> ahh yeah I noticed that too as one my bugs was a duplicate of 151200
 * thekorn is confused
<thekorn> what the hell did he do.... and why?
<thekorn> I hope he used a script, marking tons of bugs as duplicate by hand in one hour is alot of work ;)
<afflux> it took him 13 minutes, could be a script or a lot of tabs :>
<Hamra> if a certain bug doesn't exist in upstream, should i file it there and link to it in launchpad?
<chrisccoulson> it depends if the bug is an upstream problem or not
<Hamra> a wishlist in synaptic
<chrisccoulson> if it's a fairly big wishlist (ie, not just changing a default), then it would be better off upstream
<chrisccoulson> synaptic bugs go to debian i think
<Hamra> yes, that's what i was told
<Hamra> does the program reportbug in our repos, report to debian? or am i better off using email? coz i can't seem to find a page to report bugs there :S
<crimsun> Hamra: no, it reports to fiordland.ubuntu.com if bts ubuntu is used.
<afflux> chrisccoulson, mrooney, thekorn: okay, so 152100 is definetly about w being an invalid pointer in src/display.c:1342.
<afflux> not sure why is this the case
<afflux> however, w is high, ie. not 0x1, as in bug 146171.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 146171 in compiz "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 145360)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/146171
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 145360 in compiz "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145360
<afflux> err, yes. Meant 145360.
<afflux> I don't know whether this means they are not or they are actual duplicates.
<afflux> I'll look further into this tomorrow.
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-09-21
<JCDG> hello, I'm new at the bugsquad, and I want to know where can I beging to help? or how? which ones are the first steps?..
<jmarsden> JCDG: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/GettingInvolved
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.com/96123/ segfault in linux/x86_64/clone.S ?  i'm not a gdb expert.  what package should be bugged?
<lifeless> I'd start with melt
<CarlFK> melt it is.  thanks
<dholbach> good morning
<^arky^> Darn! Anyone got a clue: my computer fails to find ./lib/cryptdisks/cryptdisks.functions and refuses to boot
<micahg> ^arky^: karmic?
<^arky^> yes micahg
<micahg> ^arky^: I'd say check in #ubuntu+1
<matti> Morning.
<matti> Hi dholbach
<dholbach> hi matti
<indus> hi
<bddebian> Boo
 * dholbach hugs thekorn
<thekorn> ME ?!
 * thekorn hugs dholbach back
<dholbach> :-)
<dholbach> you seem to have noticed the new person on the Hall of Fame very quickly :)
<thekorn> dholbach, hehe, and you seem to be subscribed to the "thank davmor2" link
 * thekorn hugs davmor2 too
<dholbach> I was just having a look to see if everything works as expected :)
<thekorn> dholbach, nice "how to report bugs" screencast btw
<dholbach> thekorn: popey helped me with it
<dholbach> once I had a script that did it all for me it was easy
 * davmor2 goes redder than when ara mentioned it on #ubuntu-testing
<davmor2> Thanks guys
<dholbach> :-)
 * dholbach hugs davmor2
<dholbach> you're a rockstar!
<davmor2> dholbach: what just ever-so insane :D
<davmor2> thanks
<rockstar> dholbach, no, I'm a rockstar.
<dholbach> rockstar: sure you are :)
<thekorn> aren't we all rockstars ;)
<dholbach> rockstar: shall I refill your bowl in your trailer with M&Ms? (I know... not the blue ones)
<rockstar> dholbach, :)
<bdmurray> hggdh: I forget were you organizing bug day this week?
<hggdh> bdmurray: no, not to my knowledge
<hggdh> but, then, perhaps we should not worry... see http://scienceblogs.com/pharyngula/2009/09/oh_no_warning_alert_alert_aler.php?utm_source=combinedfeed&utm_medium=rss
<hggdh> :-)
<bdmurray> I should ask somebody in a timezone a head of us if the world ended
<bdmurray> ;-)
<hggdh> LOL
<hggdh> well, it is already a new year, Jewish-wise
<micahg> hi hggdh :)
<hggdh> hi micahg, I was wondering if you would here
<hggdh> happy new year, sir
<micahg> thank you :)
<thekorn> bdmurray, I'm going to prganize this weeks bug day
<thekorn> I think I will prepare the wiki page today
<thekorn> and send tzhe email tomorrow
<bdmurray> thekorn: great thanks! let me know so I can let the u-d-a e-mail through
<thekorn> ok
<thekorn> I hope it's all in time
<atrus> launchpad.net has been returning errors for me ALOT for the past several week or so. known issues?
<hggdh> atrus, the best place to ask about LP itself is on #launchpad
<thekorn> atrus, best to check with people in #launchpad directly
<atrus> ah. i thought the error page used to mention a channel like that, but nothing came up last time :)
<matti> ;]
<hggdh> anyone has the lp_karma_suffix GM script still working on edge?
<hggdh> bdmurray: please have a look at bug 430953 -- is this OK with you?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 430953 in coreutils "coreutils man pages are incomplete" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430953
<micahg> hggdh: nope
<bdmurray> hggdh: no, kees is looking at it right now though
<hggdh> K. I was getting a 404 on @@+portlet-details, wondered about it
<bdmurray> yep, the karma looking up was failing
<bdmurray> hggdh: that seems fine thanks!
<danage> anyone here working on home folder encryption? i have a serious bug to report but dunno how to fetch the necessary information and which pakage to attach it to
<bdmurray> the package is ecryptfs you might check in #ubuntu-server for more info
<hggdh> brb
<bdmurray> er, ecryptfs-utils
<danage> bdmurray: thanks brian, i already cross-posted in #ubuntu-devel :)
<bdmurray> cool, kirkland is likely the right person
<danage> thats what i figgered... i already checked launchpad for a similar bug report but found none, so i'd like to ask what kind of info to provide before filing
<jcastro> hey bdmurray, how is the report a bug redirect stuff going?
<bdmurray> well, since its only on edge there hasn't been a significant change in anything
 * BUGabundo waves o/
<hggdh> \o (left-handed)
 * Asdquefty waves o/
 * hggdh goes crazy *o*
<Asdquefty> O_o
 * BUGabundo runssssss
<BUGabundo> this # is to high on non legal substences
<Asdquefty> this #?
<greg-g> Adri2000: '#' is short hand for 'channel' as every channel starts with a #
<Asdquefty> greg-g: thanks
<BUGabundo> oops
<BUGabundo> didn't get that was the question :)
<hggdh> what question? :-)
<Asdquefty> maybe this # is high :p
<bdmurray> there is a new firefox-lp-improvements available for whoever is interested
<micahg> o/
<BUGabundo> great bdmurray
<BUGabundo> does it fix the bad trace I had with firefox 3.7 ?
<bdmurray> I have not heard of this bad trace
<BUGabundo> bdmurray: I posted it a few days ago on #ubuntu-mozillateam
<BUGabundo> I should easilly reproduce it :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-09-22
<tsoncul> Hi everyone, is anyone aware of a bug in desktop-switcher in karmic-a6-nbr?
<dholbach> good morning
<CD4> i am using lenovo y500 and i am having issue with ubuntu 9.04. my touchpad/keypad freezes
<CD4> please help
<micahg> CD4: I suggest trying #ubuntu
<micahg> If they can't solve it, we can help you submit a bug
<CD4> ok
<CD4> is it on free-node??
<micahg> yes
<CD4> thanks
<CD4> they aren't of much help..
<CD4> i think if sum1 helps me submitting a bug
<micahg> touchpad and keypad?
<CD4> yes
<CD4>  they freeze
<micahg> ubuntu-bug linux
<CD4> everything else, the powermeter, date,time is running
<CD4> michang.. dint quite get u??
<CD4>  can u come again
<CD4> please
<micahg> from a terminal type ubuntu-bug linux
<tsoncul> CD4: by keypad, do you mean the buttons below the touchpad, or a region of the keyboard?
<CD4> umm the keypad on  a laptop
<CD4> ketboard fixed to laptop
<tsoncul> ok
<tsoncul> so you can't do anything with the laptop?
<CD4> yes, nothing
<tsoncul> just to be clear, you're having this chat from a different computer, correct?
<micahg> oh, I thought you just menat the keypad
<CD4> when i try live boot.. everything loads but the kayboard and touchpad doesnt work
<CD4> yes
<CD4>  my pc
<CD4> desktop
<CD4> michang: both keypad and touchpad of my laptop
<tsoncul> if the laptop is running, can you try hitting ctrl+alt+F1?
<CD4> in live ubuntu??
<tsoncul> yes
<CD4> ubuntu live cd???
<tsoncul> yes, the laptop running Ubuntu
<CD4> i have to check.. i need to switch it on
<CD4> another thing
<tsoncul> yes?
<CD4> when i first ran the live cd (ubuntu), first time it was working fine
<CD4> after i shut that down and reboot.. it dint work anymore
<CD4> meanwhile . i lcheck .. please wait
<tsoncul> sure
<CD4> tsoncul,sorry to keep u waiting.. i m searching for it..
<tsoncul> searching?
<CD4> ya the live cd
<CD4>  ok.. its booting nw
<CD4> yes i pressed ctrl+alt+f1
<CD4> nothing
<CD4> nothing happened...
<tsoncul> ok
<CD4> wat to do next?
<tsoncul> I take it the touchpad isn't working again?
<CD4> ya both touchpad and keypad
<CD4> (the inuilt kayboard as well as inbuilt mouse)
<tsoncul> At this point, we're trying to put a bug report out
<tsoncul> if you have a USB keyboard that you can temporarily connect to the laptop, it will do the job
<CD4> so.. i neednt do naything??
<tsoncul> well
<CD4> i have but its not usb..
<tsoncul> I did a little research in the meantime
<CD4> yes
<CD4> http://pastebin.com/d304f8062
<tsoncul> the problem is, I think, that the kernel isn't recognising the keyboard/touchpad locale
<tsoncul> (or something
<tsoncul> )
<tsoncul> CD4: we're cluttering #ubuntu-bugs, do you want to pm me?
<CD4> so wat needs to be done??
<CD4> yes
<CD4> nw
<CD4> tsoncul
<CD4> are u there??
<tsoncul> Was there an update in the lastfew hours or so that removed Services from System/Administration?
<indus> hi
<alourie> hello
<bddebian> Boo
<nperry> Do we make non english bugs incomplete :s
<hggdh|afk> nperry: write a comment stating that the bug should ideally be written in English and, since you do not speak/read this language, the bug will be left for a triager that does. Leave it as new
<seb128> nperry, hggdh: no, close those bugs or change those to questions
<seb128> we have thousand of bugs we don't triage every month there is no point to keep also those where we need a translator to ask details
<nperry> Ah ok thanks for that, Just started helping out with all the bugs today - Read through all the wiki but nothing came up about different languages
<hernan> Hello. I am trying to install Karmic Alpha 6 in a Toshiba Tecra A7. It has an intel 945 chipset. The font size is huge and is impossible to use it.
<hggdh> hernan: the best place for you to discuss this would be on #ubuntu+1. This channel (#ubuntu-bugs) is for discussion on triaging bugs, not for reporting them ;-)
<hernan> sorry and thanks.
<nperry> Quick question, doesn somoneelse have to confirm a bug before we can set status as triagied?
<micahg> nperry: depends
<nperry> How can I set a bug to be triaged when i think there is enough information?
<micahg> nperry: only members of bug-control can set a bug to triaged
<micahg> if you think there's enough information, you can provide the bug number here
<micahg> and ask someone to verify and set the status
<micahg> also think about the importance of the bug (which also can only be set by a -control member)
<nperry> Ah right, OK. Pretty much read all the wiki's and lending a hand during spare time.
<micahg> nperry: any help is appreciated
<micahg> nperry: and if you want, after you've triaged for a little while and feel comfortable with the process, you can apply for bug-control membership
<nperry> Might take me a while to learn the full process, but as you said help is appreciated
<hggdh> bdmurray: what to do with bug 383502?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 383502 in coreutils "coreutils' timeout(1) is missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383502
<bdmurray> hggdh: I'm not sure did you have anything in mind?
<hggdh> bdmurray: that's the point... Who would take care of that? Two packages are affected (tct and coreutils); if we accept it, both will have packaging changed
<hggdh> tct is in universe, while coreutils is in main
<bdmurray> I'd e-mail ubuntu-devel about it
<hggdh> ok
<nperry> Bug 434786 - Should this have package upstart or initscripts?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 434786 in ubuntu "tty1 is displayed on boot/shutdown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/434786
<micahg> hggdh: any ideas ^^^
<hggdh> hold on
<hggdh> well, IIRC, TTY output is not given if usplash is active (and boot options include 'quiet' and 'splash'
<hggdh> and, again, IIRC usplah is a pre-req for xsplah
<hggdh> xsplash
<micahg> hggdh: I thought usplash was removed for alpha6
<hggdh> heh. was it?
 * hggdh checks
<hggdh> it is still in the repository, though
<kklimonda> wasn't it supposed to be present in case user interaction is required during boot?
<kklimonda> good evening :)
<hggdh> good evening, kklimonda, long time ;-)
<hggdh> I remember something like that -- this was discussed a few days/weeks ago
<kklimonda> heh, we don't see each other these days. I haven't talked with bugabundo too for a while... weird :)
<hggdh> bugabundo got back to work...
<hggdh> but -- back to bug 434786 -- I do not use usplash, so I am not sure. If this is indeed a bug, I would tend to usplash
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 434786 in ubuntu "tty1 is displayed on boot/shutdown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/434786
<hggdh> nperry: yours is a really good question ;-)
<nperry> For a newb at this, im happy i've asked a good question :)
<hggdh> LOL
<hggdh> kklimonda, micahg, have you installed alpha6?
<micahg> hggdh: no, I'll upgrade when it goes to beta
<micahg> I tried a live cd though
<hggdh> what I wanted to know is if usplash is still there. I remember someone saying xsplash depended on usplash, but I do not see it as a pre-req
<hggdh> ah well. I will take the plunge, and install xsplash
<kklimonda> hggdh, i have it installed but I don't have computer till Friday and I can't check dependencies. :)
<hggdh> k. I just installed xsplash, and will reboot. Be back in a few. Or not...
<nperry> micahg: Just need your opinion on this if you don't mind, bug 434788
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 434788 in ubuntu "dust theme has some visual error with Firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/434788
<micahg> nperry: I don't see the error
<hggdh> OK. The reporter be talking about xsplash
<micahg> so nperry, we need a description of what the visual error is
<nperry> Ah yes, true. If its then vaild what package should it belong to?
<hggdh> nperry, I would venture xsplash, but you can ask the reporter if it is installed
<nperry> I'm able to confirm it on my netbook
<nperry> Which has xsplash
<hggdh> so -- if the reporter is also using xsplash -- you can confirm. But we still have to find out for sure
 * hggdh can also confirm TTY output on xsplash
<micahg> nperry: my guess would be the theme
<tormod> are the apport hooks per source or per binary package?
<hggdh> nperry -- when confirming a bug, please add a comment to what led you to do it. Also, please be nice -- start with something like "thank you for reporting this bug and helping make Ubuntu better", or the like
<hggdh> tormod: I am not sure I follow you
<nperry> Ah ok hggdh, thanks for the heads up.
<hggdh> nperry: no prob, and thanks for helping
<tormod> hggdh, does every binary package need its hook, or is there one for the source pkg coveringa all its binary packages?
<hggdh> tormod: it is your choice. If the binary packages are rather different, then you could do it this way. Usually it is per source, though
<tormod> looking at /usr/share/apport/package-hooks many has the name "source_*" so I guess I understand it
<hggdh> yes
<tormod> hggdh, care to look at bug 434061 and why the hook did not trigger?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 434061 in mesa "[i915] glcells assert failure: *** glibc detected *** glcells: corrupted double-linked list: 0x0843c3d8 ***" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/434061
<tormod> the xscreensaver hook should attach Xorg.0.log but didn't
<tormod> are hooks run for apport-crash?
<hggdh> tormod: it does not seem like the hook fired, this looks very much like an apport-standard collection
<hggdh> tormod: you can ask the reporter to attach the /var/log/apport.log to find out what apport did on the crash
<BUGabundo> boas noutes
<BUGabundo> o/
<BUGabundo> ola hggdh
<BUGabundo> hey seb128
<tormod> hggdh, thanks!
<seb128> hello BUGabundo
<hggdh> boas, BUGabundo
<seb128> hey hggdh
<hggdh> hi seb128, long time
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> how are you?
<hggdh> life is, well, what life is. I am still alive, so I think I am good ;-)
<BUGabundo> hggdh: :)
<BUGabundo> glad to hear! lets us know (in advance pref) when life is no more :D
<hggdh> BUGabundo: well, there were some reports that life would end today (or yesterday)
<bdmurray> seb128: Do you still work with easytag at all?
<seb128> bdmurray, I don't use it but I can do changes or upload if required
<seb128> why?
<bdmurray> seb128: I ran into bug 384929 but the patch attached didn't resolve the bug
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 384929 in easytag "Manual search via CDDB is broken" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/384929
<seb128> bdmurray, no idea about that sorry
<bdmurray> seb128: no problem, thanks for looking
<seb128> you're welcome
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-09-23
 * BUGabundo make bed; make sleep; sleep(6h): wakeonlan( BUGabundo )
<dholbach> good morning
<porthose> dholbach, would you set bug #435015 to won't fix? It sounds like he is describing the expected behavior of python2.6
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 435015 in python2.6 "python2.6 fails to create or use site-packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435015
<dholbach> can you add a comment that explains what happens? I think I'd be happier if somebody who has more of a clue (than I do) of python and what's happening set it to won't fix
<porthose> I was going to add this to the comment http://list.debian.org/debian-python/2009/09/msg00122.html which discusses the current situation of python2.6 in debian
<dholbach> porthose: can you start the discussion in #ubuntu-devel?
<dholbach> I'm no python expert and really don't want to make decisions in a discussion where I have little clue
<porthose> sure :)
<porthose> I understand :)
<jmarsden> porthose: The hostname in that URL should be lists not list, I think?
<porthose> jmarsden, you are correct typo on my part :)
<thekorn> good morning bugsquad!!
<davmor2> thekorn: you just successfully made yourself out to be a teacher, I very nearly replied with morning mr thekorn ;)
<thekorn> davmor2, haha, no, I'm not a teacher, and I will never be ;)
 * davmor2 ponders on thekorn s comment and says Reheheally (in an ace ventura stylie) Do you not teach any one to triage bugs then?
<thekorn> why do I always think about noisy and screaming kids when someone talks about teacher? - this imagination made me to write this comment above
<davmor2> That's because I'm amasingly pedantic ;)
<davmor2> oh and sarcastic to boot :D
<mpt> Hi, how do I apply for permission to set Importance for bug reports in a particular Ubuntu package?
<lifeless> I may be out of date, but AFAIK bug-squad
<lifeless> mpt: ^ if there are some specific bugs you need toggled let me know
<mpt> Is that a mailing list, or a team, or what?
<mpt> ah, https://launchpad.net/~bugsquad
<lifeless> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad
<mpt> thanks lifeless
<lifeless> last I heard there wasn't per-package facility to do this
<lifeless> I'm not sure what it would take to permit it; I kindof assume package upload rights will grant it
<james_w> nah, not bugsquad
<james_w> bugcontrol
<lifeless> ah!
<james_w> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol
<lifeless> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<lifeless> mpt: ^
<james_w> bdmurray: should the bugsquad LP page/wiki page mention bugcontrol?
<james_w> mpt: I'd be happy to fulfil requirement 4 for you by vouching for you
<lifeless> james_w: speaking of vouching
<lifeless> james_w: I want to go for generalist, I suspect
<lifeless> james_w: :)
<james_w> has Colin not been in touch with you?
<lifeless> the questionnaire yes; followup no
<james_w> ah, ok
<james_w> I thought for a moment you were saying "make it happen!"
<james_w> I've no idea what the process will be yet, but I'm happy to advocate
<lifeless> I'm assuming a 'mass' application for core-dev, in terms of process
<bdmurray> james_w: yes, probably!
<mac_v> bdmurray: hi... is it a known issue that the Karma is not displayed after the latest lp-improvements update?
<bdmurray> mac_v: no it is not known, 0.8.0 works for me.
<mac_v> hm...
<mac_v> bdmurray: i tired reinstalling , shutting down firefox fully and reopening... but still the Karma is 0 , does the Karma get cached somewhere?
<bdmurray> If karma is 0 it is likely working.  If it is blank then there is an issue.
<mac_v> bdmurray: no... i mean 0 for all! pedro and seb128 have 0 too ;)
<bdmurray> what bug are you looking at?
<mac_v> in all bugs , ex: >https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/190114
<mac_v> bdmurray: ah ha... it works on edge but not regular lp
<bdmurray> mac_v: okay, it was fixed because it was broken on edge! ;-)
<bdmurray> the production server will be updated today or tomorrow so it'll start working there after that
<mac_v> thanks :)
<MyXelf> hello
<MyXelf> i'm trying to find some help related to bugs reporting in launchpad
<MyXelf> can somebody help me
<MyXelf> i want to make things the right way (despite yesterday i made a mistake marking a bug as a duplicate)
<micahg> MyXelf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<MyXelf> i've read that link about three times
<MyXelf> my doubts aren't there
<MyXelf> what i don't want to do is to mess with real information
<micahg> MyXelf: what would you like to be able to do?
<micahg> or rather what are you trying to do?
<MyXelf> thanks for paying me attention
<MyXelf> for example, yesterday i found a bug that was a duplicate
<MyXelf> i created my account, and then marked the bug as a duplicate
<MyXelf> supposing the system would add the formal description of "Thanks for ..." and also making the "bug NUMBER" automatically into a link to the corresponding duplicate
<MyXelf> after realizing that wasn't going to happen, i added the formal description by myself copying and pasting the text from some "Ubuntu Bug Squad" url
<micahg> yes, it doesn't add the text, but it does notlicatee it on the dup
<micahg> *note it on the duplicate
<MyXelf> but for my surprise the bug NUMBER part didn't convert into an hyperlink
<MyXelf> yeap, i saw that happen
<MyXelf> also all the people subscribed to the dup, automatically pass to the "master" bug
<MyXelf> but i don't think i have to type the <a> tag inside the description by hand
<micahg> yes
<micahg> they are made hyperlinks if it says bug xxxxxx
<MyXelf> i guess i shouldn't include the '#'
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> you just need the actual number
<MyXelf> ok, that was the first
<MyXelf> can i go on, or do you think there is something else i should know
<MyXelf> based on your experience
<MyXelf> ?
<micahg> MyXelf: have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<MyXelf> yeap
<MyXelf> from there i got the formal reply
<BUGabundo> guud evening
<MyXelf> let me try to explain the bug i'm trying to report
<MyXelf> i'm running karmic
<MyXelf> and i do connect using dial-up
<MyXelf> i'm pretty sure the bug is in the kernel
<MyXelf> but i don't know the best way, the most comfortable, to make it
<MyXelf> it could be directly at launchpad, could be using ubuntu-bug or apport
<MyXelf> but i cant use any of them, because i can't be online during the crash, due to the bug itself
<MyXelf> are u following me?
<MyXelf> (could there be anybody lol-ing because a newbie like me is writing all this stuff in the main thread of the channel instead of using a "private"?)
<micahg> MyXelf: no one will lol you for trying to acquire knowledge in this channel
 * BUGabundo lols
 * BUGabundo now goes reading backlog
<micahg> brb
<bdmurray> apport-cli can be used and your bug report stored for later filing when you are on-line
<nperry> Can somone have a look into bug 429065 and maybe set an importance please?
<BUGabundo> bdmurray: but how will MyXelf upload it ?
<BUGabundo> when he tries to be online he crashs
<BUGabundo> unless he uses an alternate connection or PC
<nperry> I've confirmed the bug, and also have attached the log.
<micahg> thanks bdmurray, was about to pull that out
<micahg> bdmurray: where's the bot
<MyXelf> i can upload it later
<MyXelf> because right now i'm at work, the bug occurs at home
<MyXelf> at work i use a lan
<MyXelf> instead of asking here the details about apport-cli, is there any "good" url to start reading?
<BUGabundo> ok MyXelf
<BUGabundo> then use apport to collect the logs offline
<MyXelf> okie dokie, i'll give it a try
<MyXelf> thanks you all for your time
<MyXelf> i'm sure i'll be back with more doubts :-)
<micahg> MyXelf: feel free to come back anytime with questions
<MyXelf> ty
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-09-24
<dholbach> good morning
<alourie> good morning
<bddebian> Boo
<AnAnt> bddebian: Hello
<bddebian> Hi AnAnt
<AnAnt> bddebian: you removed verilog, right ?
<bddebian> AnAnt: Yep
<AnAnt> bddebian: thanks
<mikefletcher> How long after a bug is marked 'Fix Released' does the fix appear in the daily iso's?  What time are the iso's generated?
<rockstar> mikefletcher, looks like 7 AM-ish UTC?
<mikefletcher> rockstar: thanks.  I wasn't sure what timezone the timestamps were for.
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-09-25
<iamdeath> how can i fix a "read-only" hard drive error during install?
<MyXelf> hello
<MyXelf> i'm back
<iamdeath> how can i fix a "read-only" hard drive
<MyXelf> with a reported bug report, and with a report number :-D
<micahg> iamdeath: try #ubuntu for support for Jaunty or #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<MyXelf> but don't know if there is anything else i can do to at least start the triage process by some bug squad member
<micahg> MyXelf: what's the bug number?
<MyXelf> 435917
<MyXelf> hello to you micahg
<micahg> bug
<micahg> bug 435917
<micahg> bdmurray: where's the bot?
<micahg> sorry MyXelf, I can't really help with kernel stuff
<bdmurray> micahg: I've no idea and haven't been responsible for it.
<MyXelf> micahg: don't worry
<MyXelf> micahg: but I don't have not even a clue, when will someone take a look
<micahg> bdmurray: sorry, I'll have to look on the wiki
<MyXelf> micahg: and i'm afraid to fall into the land of no-one, with all this rush due to karmic
<micahg> MyXelf: well, if no one responds by Monday, I'd say hop into #ubuntu-kernel and ask someone to look at it
<MyXelf> micahg: you are the guy
<MyXelf> micahg: thanks a lot, i really appreciate it
<micahg> np MyXelf, please come back anytime
<micahg> and thank you for the report
<micahg> invite ubottu
<MyXelf> micahg: i hope i can be more useful in the future
<micahg> MyXelf: we'll be glad to help you learn
<MyXelf> micahg: i'm curious, what means the question: where's the bot?
<MyXelf> micahg: this is the second time i see you ask the same
<MyXelf> micahg: i guess the bot is like the irc's cop, but idk
<micahg> MyXelf: there's a bot that will post links to bugs and answer other questions
<MyXelf> micahg: is that "locobot_2"?
<micahg> MyXelf: no, that's a logbot
<MyXelf> micahg: makes me feel terrible, been lost in everything, but irc is no longer what i was used to
<MyXelf> micahg: don't worry, i'll look a place for "reading"
<micahg> bug 435917
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 435917 in linux "BUG: scheduling while atomic: swapper - using ppp [kernel 2.6.31-10.35-generic]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435917
<MyXelf> micahg: uhmm, what was that?
<micahg> that's the bot MyXelf :)
<micahg> you give it a bug  number and it retrieves the info from LP
<MyXelf> micahg: you type bug number, and something auto happens with that?
<micahg> MyXelf: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots#Using%20Ubottu
<jpds> micahg: Oh I see.
<jpds> It got lost in the netsplits.
<MyXelf> micahg: omg!
<micahg> jpds: what are netsplits?
<jpds> !netsplit
<ubot4> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<micahg> ha
<micahg> ok
<micahg> bdmurray: is 5-a-day actual moving bugs to the triaged state to show up in the stats?
<bdmurray> micahg: no, any bug work.  tagging, commenting, confirming ....
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> ok, how often is it updateD?
<bdmurray> every 4 hours
<bdmurray> micahg: your e-mail address is not disclosed to others in Launchpad
<micahg> is that problematic?
<jcastro> bdmurray: do the stats take account weekends for the streak thing?
<bdmurray> micahg: "ensure that your e-mail address is visible to other Launchpad users."
<bdmurray> micahg: yes, it is because work is attributed via your e-mail address which shows up in the ubuntu-bugs mailing list
<jcastro> bdmurray: oh never mind, I see the 5 out of 7 thing
<micahg> ah
<micahg> ok
<bdmurray> jcastro: yes, that's how I am on an 8 day streak. ;-)
<micahg> bdmurray: fixed
<jcastro> ok so compete with you I have to work weekends. got it.
<bdmurray> well to compete in the daily stats ;-)  the weekly stats it won't matter
<micahg> bdmurray: what is considered a day?
<bdmurray> 24 hours using UTC
<micahg> bdmurray: so is it midnight to midnight UTC?
<bdmurray> yes
<micahg> ok
<MyXelf> are the stats in some public place?
<bdmurray> MyXelf: http://www.murraytwins.com/blog/?p=56
<MyXelf> bdmurray: are u the owner of the site?
<MyXelf> bdmurray: at least one of them?
<bdmurray> Yes, I am the owner of murraytwins
<jcastro> MyXelf: he has an evil twin. It's sort of like superman/bizarro
<MyXelf> bdmurray: uhmmm, i'm starting to understand the 8 day streak matter ... lol
<dtchen> only 8?
<MyXelf> i'm sure the twin is not competing, because maybe is inside a closet (just kidding)
<AnAnt> Hello, can someone look at those bugs:
<AnAnt> LP 414795
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 414795 in pulseaudio "PC beep no longer works in Karmic alpha4" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414795
<AnAnt> LP 416949
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 416949 in console-setup "Keyboard layout toggle does not work anymore in karmic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416949
<yofel> mvo: bug 388953 is back again in karmic. Patch gone missing?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 388953 in vte "bad file descriptor on .deb install" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/388953
<mvo> yofel: in gdebi? I check it out
<alsuren> Hey there. We in #telepathy have just noticed that there are a lot of bugs in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy and we were wondering how many should be pushed to https://bugzilla.gnome.org/browse.cgi?product=empathy
<ali1234> how do i link a bug on lp to an upstream bug?
<alsuren> ("we" being alsuren, sumanah and ali1234)
<yofel> ali1234: the right way to link upstream bugs would be https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Watches iirc
<ali1234> got it, cheers
<sumanah> alsuren: looks like Launchpad thinks there is no upstream supervisor for Empathy bugs
<alsuren> sumanah: to be honest, I don't really know very much about filing bugs in launchpad. I try to take them upstream if I can.
<sumanah> reasonable
<seb128> the question was?
<sumanah> how can I claim supervisorship?
<alsuren> sumanah: I just happened to strike it lucky when I typed /join #ubuntu-bugs :P
<sumanah> ah, I can't recall whether we should ask Ubuntu folk or #launchpad people for this sort of help...my spouse works on launchpad, off to the other room to ask :)
<sumanah> "There is no bug supervisor for Empathy. This means that there is nobody upstream we can notify about this issue."
<alsuren> seb128: ^^^
<seb128> when do you get that error?
 * sumanah looks at https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/YourProject#Bug%20supervisors%20and%20security%20contacts
<alsuren> seb128: (copy-pasted from #telepathy) : select "also affects project" then enter "empathy" then paste in the bug url
<alsuren> sumanah: so I take it you're now in charge of bugs, and can point our unsuspecting ubuntu people in the right direction when they start flooding into #telepathy?
<sumanah> noooo
 * alsuren grins
<seb128> could you give an example?
<seb128> what you describe is not clear
<seb128> adding upstream watches works fine there
<ali1234> seb128: it isn't an error
<ali1234> it's just what it says when you add a watch
<seb128> no it doesn't
<seb128> please give an example
<seb128> I've added several bug watches this week and it works there
<ali1234> watches on empathy?
<seb128> yes
<ali1234> wait. i have not selected the project properly
<ali1234> no wait. i have
<seb128> ie bug #424903
 * sumanah looks in https://bugs.launchpad.net/~telepathy for the bug, cannot find
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 424903 in empathy "empathy crashed with SIGSEGV in empathy_account_settings_get_default()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424903
<sumanah> #436538
<sumanah> bug #436538
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 436538 in empathy "Empathy does not handle Adium themes properly." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436538
<ali1234> seb128: right. the message is on the page where you paste in the bug url
<ali1234> in order to see it you will have to delete and then re add the watch
<seb128> why delete and re add?
<ali1234> seb128: there is no other way to get to the page
<sumanah> https://bugs.launchpad.net/empathy tells me: Bug supervisor: None set
<seb128> well right
<seb128> empathy upstream bug tracker is not launchpad
<seb128> so you can't only add watches
<seb128> not open bugs on the empathy product in launchpad
<sumanah> so I need to set that.  sorry for bothering you seb128
<seb128> set what?
<seb128> I still don't understand the issue
<seb128> bug adding bug watches on empathy bugs work
<ali1234> seb128: we never said it didn't
<seb128> I don't understand your issue then
<ali1234> the issue is "There is no bug supervisor for Empathy. This means that there is nobody upstream we can notify about this issue."
<sumanah> I'm sorry, there's been some miscommunication.  I don't think there's an issue here, thanks for your time
<Pici> I think sumanah is confusing https://launchpad.net/empathy with whatever the real Empathy project uses for development.
<seb128> alright
<sumanah> Pici: no, I just need to hook them together by naming myself or a colleague as the bug supervisor in lp
<alsuren> Pici: seb128 what's the process for trying to organise a bug triaging/forwarding spree? We keep empathy bugs in Gnome's bugzilla
<seb128> trying contacting the ubuntu-bugs mailing list or pedro or bdmurray there
<alsuren> seb128: also, we keep network-related bugs in http://bugs.freedesktop.org/describecomponents.cgi?product=Telepathy
<alsuren> sumanah: there seems to be something really fishy going on here. I think I might see if I can ask on ubuntu-bugs ML to see if I can get someone who knows what the hell is going on to sort it out.
<sumanah> thanks alsuren
<alsuren> sumanah: if you want to add me (alsuren or alsuren@gmail.com) as a bug contact then you can
<micahg1> ping seb128 re bug 434476
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 434476 in gnome-screensaver "screensaver starts while playing HTML5 videos" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/434476
<seb128> micahg, what about it?
<micahg> seb128: seems like the user wants more of an inhibit feature
<micahg> AFAIK, the screensaver always activates during movies, is that not correcT?
<seb128> right, I guess so far, the bug is a duplicate for sure
<seb128> no, totem inhibit screeensavers
<seb128> no, totem inhibit screeensavers
<seb128> ups
<micahg> itself?
<micahg> is there a flag firefox could show or something to inhibit?
<seb128> the thing is that the browser plugin might no
<seb128> or, html5 videos are played by firefox?
<micahg> seb128: yes, they are played by firefox, not a plugin
<seb128> ok, so it's a firefox bug
<seb128> it should inhibit screensaver
<micahg> how can it?
<seb128> micahg, it can uses x11 apis or dbus
<seb128> look at what other softwares are doing
<seb128> totem for example
<micahg> ok, I see there are issues upstream for it
<micahg> thanks seb128, I'll move it back to firefox
<seb128> thanks
<sbeattie> can anyone reproduce/confirm bug 436740 on karmic?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 436740 in update-manager "update-manager blocked waiting for non-existent other package manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436740
<mvo> sbeattie: could you mail me your "ps afx" output please?
<sbeattie> mvo: sure thing.
<mvo> sbeattie: you run it via sudo (update-manager?)
<sbeattie> mvo: yes.
<mvo> sbeattie: thanks, I can confirm that too
<mvo> sbeattie: it should be fine if you run it as a normal user
<mvo> sbeattie: its still a bug, I targeted it for beta
<sbeattie> mvo: cool, thanks.
<AnAnt> Hello, can someone look at those bugs: LP 416949 & LP 414795
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 416949 in console-setup "Keyboard layout toggle does not work anymore in karmic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416949
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 414795 in pulseaudio "PC beep no longer works in Karmic alpha4" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414795
<notlistening> I know this is not exactly the right lace but i am running mythbuntu 9.04 and my CD driver will constantly close itself after i press the button or issues a software open any ideas of what's wrong?
<notlistening> *CD Drive
<yofel> notlistening: for stable releases please ask in #ubuntu
<notlistening> Does running a system with proposed updates count?
<notlistening> or are you karmic only focused?
<yofel> notlistening: this channel is for help with reporting bugs and reported bugs, for support please use #ubuntu for stable releases and #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<yofel> notlistening: then again, can you be a bit more detailed about your problem?
<yofel> like, which button?
<bdmurray> yofel: that was reported as a bug a release or two a go
<notlistening> yeah i have seen the bug reports from a bit ago and they are describing my issue buut i am one or two releases beyond that
<notlistening> thought that it would have been fixed as it is a bit of a show stopper
<notlistening> and guess it was until now for me
<notlistening> this is a recent change as it was not there a few weeks ago
<bdmurray> notlistening: do you have the bug number handy?
<notlistening> 1 sec
<notlistening> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/283316
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 283316 in udev "CD-ROM tray closes automatically after eject" [High,Fix released]
<bdmurray> and you said you are running -proposed?
<notlistening> proposed in 9.04
<bdmurray> and anything other things like -backports?
<notlistening> not sure if i am running backports
<notlistening> is ther an easy way to tell on commandline?
<bdmurray> could you pastebin you /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<micahg> apt-cache policy might be better?
<notlistening> yeah i have backports enabled
<bdmurray> well, what does apt-cache policy udev show?
<notlistening> Installed: 141-1.2
<notlistening> http://pastebin.com/d2c91a514
<bdmurray> notlistening: if you could report a new bug using ubuntu-bug udev and mention the previous fixed bug report that'd be helpful
<micahg> bdmurray: 5-a-day is showing me now :)
<bdmurray> micahg: yes, I saw that!
<micahg> bdmurray: would it be possible to show bug counts as well?
<bdmurray> micahg: what do you mean exactly?
<micahg> show how many bugs/day bugs/streak
<bdmurray> Yes, its notionally possible.  However, with the old stats, where quantity/day was counted, some people were always at the top with very high numbers per day.  Instead I wanted to show who is doing their 5 since that is what the program is really about.
<micahg> ah, ok
<micahg> would personal graphs be possible then?
<micahg> so that each person can see their bugs/day
<micahg> instead of group comparisons
<micahg> kinda like the qa for packages
<bdmurray> I'd file a bug about the project so we can keep track of these ideas.
<micahg> ok
<micahg> against which project?
<bdmurray> five-a-day-stats
<micahg> ok, thanks
<micahg> done: bug 436833
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 436833 in five-a-day-stats "Personal statistics for bug counts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436833
<nperry> Hey guys,
<nperry> Quick question, bug #434390 should this convert into a question to educate that its being update-manager is open (whatever kde uses) or put it as a bug in notifier
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 434390 in ubuntu ""Cannot Get Lock" Displayed Over and Over Again From KPackagekit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/434390
<mvo> nperry: this looks like a bug in kpackagekit to me
<mvo> nperry: i mean, it should not trigger that many errors just doing a apt-get run
<nperry> True, no it shouldn't
<nperry> Would there been anymore infor requried to triage?
<mvo> it would be nice if someone could reproduce, but I think it can go to kpackagekit
<BUGabundo> oh look mvo around on a Friday night
<BUGabundo> :p
<nperry> Would i leave a comment saying awaiting for somoneelse to confirm bug?
<mvo> hey BUGabundo
<yofel> hm, I'm running kde here, would leaving aptitude open in a terminal be enough to check it? (And when does kpackagekit check for updates anyway?)
<jbuncher> Can we get the launchpad behavior for filing ubuntu bugs back to what it used to be?  getting redirected automatically to the "here's how you file bugs" page is annoying at best, and severely frustrating at worst, when the package may or may not be installed and does not have the same name as the source package it is built from.
<maxb> jbuncher: Yeah, I think it's heavy handed
<bdmurray> jbuncher: Could you give me a specifc use case example?  We are trying to address the huge quantity of bugs w/o a package and amount of back-forth goes on in bug triage.
<maxb> bdmurray: I fall into a category of users who understand the need for well-filed bugs and can make my own decision whether apport is relevant
<bdmurray> maxb: well there are ways to work around it then
<yofel> hm... why does ubuntu-bug without a package try to report a problem agains linux o.O
<bdmurray> yofel: what release is that on?
<yofel> I'm running kubuntu karmic here
<bdmurray> ubuntu-bug without a package should start a q/a session regarding storage devices
<yofel> yes, I said 'other' on both panels and it wanted to report a bug against linux
<jbuncher> bdmurray:  First off, it's not clear that the redirect is an error for someone used to the way it was before, so I spent a little while confused and wondering why launchpad wasn't working.  Secondly, I wanted to file a "bug" against libstdc++5, to try and get it back in the repos (mathematica 6 requirement).  Apport doesn't work, because there's no app to run.  ubuntu-bug doesn't work, because libstdc++5 isn't a package.  ubuntu-bug
<jbuncher> libstdc++6 didn't work, because ubuntu-bug crashed when trying to open firefox.  The link for finding the relevant source package (which was gcc-3.3) was not prominently displayed, so that took a while (I didn't realize that *source* packages were all that different in name from the *binary* packages, since i'm not a dev), so while I finally got the "direct url" method to work, it was much more hassle than just letting me do that to
<jbuncher> start with, with some sort of click-through beforehand to ask me if I could use one of the preferred methods if possible.
<jbuncher> sorry, that should be "redirect *isn't* an error"
<bdmurray> jbuncher: okay, I see your points.
<jbuncher> bdmurray:  another use case would be the situation I encountered yesterday, where network-manager was non-functional due to some bad linking (or something, it's fixed now).  This would require me to report the bug on a different machine, where the info gathered by ubuntu-bug would be worthless.  The direct url method would still work, but it seems overly complicated.
<bdmurray> jbuncher: there is an off-line mode for filing bugs with apport-cli
<bdmurray> where you can keep the report for later and file it from a different system
<jbuncher> bdmurray:  If that's not detailed at the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs redirect, then the page should be updated to reflect that.
<bdmurray> jbuncher: I was just working on that.  Do you have an idea of where it might fit best?
<jbuncher> bdmurray:  probably immediately after "Filing bugs at Launchpad.net", or as a subsection of that, with a title such as "Report bugs if your internet connection is broken", or something similar.
<jbuncher> bdmurray:  Still, there should be an easy option for filing ubuntu bugs through the web interface.  Most of the use cases assume knowing what package or program is at fault for the bug (or at least having a guess), and I've encountered a few where I had no idea.  On my desktop, I had an issue where if I plugged in my wireless mouse, my audio would skip (across many different audio programs).  I haven't checked that in a year or, but
<jbuncher> I would still have zero idea what package to file that against.
<bdmurray> jbuncher: I've updated the wiki page if you want to review it
<matti> ;]
<jbuncher> bdmurray:  it looks like the apport file gets stored in /tmp .  If this directory is cleared out on occasion (say at reboot), we should make note of that on the wiki so people don't lose the reports.
<jbuncher> bdmurray:  Other than that, the addition looks great.
<bdmurray> jbuncher: is apport telling you its there not enough?
<bdmurray> I'll add it in just in case
<jbuncher> bdmurray: I was just thinking that some people might not have access to another system until reboot (say a different install, or they need to bring the laptop home or something), so if they don't know that /tmp is cleared out, we should let them know.
<yofel> jbuncher: afaik by default /tmp is never cleared out, so I don't think that matters
<jbuncher> yofel:  Ok then, I wasn't sure.  Seems like "tmp" would be cleared out on occasion, but I've never looked at it in detail.
<bdmurray> it is cleared out on reboot
<yofel> bdmurray: since when? It wasn't like that a while ago
<jbuncher> bdmurray:  thanks, that definitely helps.  On another note, who would I talk to about getting libstdc++5 back into the karmic repos, even if it's just universe?
<bdmurray> I might try the motu mailing list to see if someone would be interested in doing that
<jbuncher> ok, thanks.
<hggdh> jbuncher: +1 for libstdc++5 ;-)
<hggdh> (bloody proprietary software I have to run for work requires it)
<jbuncher> hggdh:  Yeah, I'm in a university setting (personal laptop though), and I've been stuck at hardy for a while.  I forget what prevented an upgrade to intrepid, but jaunty didn't work out due to the alpha-devel state of Kile and the less-than-feature-complete state of okular for my LaTeX needs, and now it looks like Karmic might be out if the libstdc++5 issue can't be addressed.
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-09-26
<carresmd_> i find bug with irssi i think
<rags> I have a Hardy server with two pppoe connections, now recently the server just hangs from time to time...when I connect to the console this message keeps looping on the screen "unregister_netdevice: waiting for ppp0 to become free. Usage count = 1".
<rags>  I gather that it's a known bug in the 2.6.24 kernel, I tried searching for it on lanchpad but could'nt find anything...
<Ueland> *test*
<[[thufir]]> is it a bug that the mysql ruby gem fails to build?  that is, a bug with ubuntu or a bug with ruby?
<[[thufir]]> the build error:  http://www.pastie.org/631636
<[[thufir]]> I think it's a bug with Ubuntu, as there are OS X specific solutions, so not a ruby bug, I think.
<[[thufir]]> well, I guess I'll file a bug with Ubuntu, then.
<[[thufir]]> apport-cli -f -p rubygems is the only way to file a report about the rubygems package, since there's no PID to go from?  there's no web interface?
<[[thufir]]> well, kinda annoying that the "file a bug" link doesn't do that
<[[thufir]]> filed the bug:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgems-ruby/+bug/437280
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 437280 in libgems-ruby "failed to build mysql gem" [Undecided,New]
<afv> hi
<afv> how do I fill a bug if i'm always redirected to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs ? :|
<jonatin> what are you looking to file a bug for? A specific application or the Ubuntu desktop as a whole?
<afv> specific
<jonatin> which application
<afv> forget it
<afv> have to use http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/PACKAGENAME/+filebug?no-redirect
<afv> hmm.. i think it's pixman..
<jonatin> or search the main page of launchpad and then select the bugs tab once you find the application
<afv> i get a seg fault in evince when opening some pdf's
<yofel> afv: wait, please use apport rather than launchpad unless you have no network connection
<afv> 0x00e153e9 in fetch_bilinear (pict=0x8c98850, x=246, y=474, width=47, buffer=0xb723abdc, mask=0xb723ac98, maskBits=4278190080) at ../../pixman/pixman-transformed.c:190 ... 190	../../pixman/pixman-transformed.c: No such file or directory.
<afv> apport isn't working, i think.. :s
<yofel> afv: which ubuntu version?
<afv> karmic
<afv> shouldn't apport start automatically?
<yofel> hm, should be enabled, nothing to be found in /var/crash ?
<afv> nothing special, no
<yofel> odd
<afv> apport never started for me.. lol
<afv> i'm using karmic since pre-alpha
<yofel> can you check if apport is enabled in /etc/default/apport ?
<afv> it says "enabled=1"
<yofel> okaaay...
<yofel> hm, I'm no apport expert, but do you get a segfault message in dmesg when evince crashes?
<afv> no
<afv> no msg at dmesg
<yofel> then I'm out of ideas, maybe someone else could help here
<afv> i'm running apport-cli..
<yofel> you could always use 'ubuntu-bug evince' and report the bug like that, but a proper crash report would be better
<afv> *** conky closed unexpectedly on 2009-09-22 at 17:51:04.
<afv> If you were not doing anything confidential (entering passwords or other private information), you can help to improve the application by reporting the problem.
<afv> 2009-09-22?
<afv> lol
<yofel> sure that /var/crash is empty? ^^
<afv> ohhh, i red /var/cache...
<afv> lol
<afv> is not empty :p
<afv> sorry
<yofel> that's the place that apport stores the crash info in
<afv> hmm i see
<afv> ok, i canceled all crashes and now it says "No pending crash reports. Try --help for more information."
<afv> this with apport-cli
<afv> yofel, can i clean the /car/crash?
<yofel> if you don't need the reports in there yes, if you still want to report them no
<afv> 277 MB of .crash files
<afv> lol
<afv> ok, it's clean now.. let's start evince :)
<afv> there's a _usr_bin_evince.1000.crash now but apport didn't show anything..
<afv> apport-cli says "No pending crash reports.".. hmm
<yofel> what does 'apport-cli <crash-file>' give you?
<afv> ahh!!
<afv> "The collected information can be sent to the developers to improve the application. This might take a few minutes." :)
<afv> thanks
<yofel> yay
<afv> What would you like to do? Your options are:          S: Send complete report (recommended; 27.0 MiB)          R: Send reduced report (slow Internet connection; 183.0 KiB)          V: View report          K: Keep report file for sending later or copying to somewhere else          C: Cancel
<yofel> if you can use S
<afv> yes, i'll do it
<afv> i'm just taking a look at the report :)
<afv> yofel, are you there?
<afv> the bug has been marked as a duplicate of another.. but i can't access it :s
<afv> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince/+bug/437340
<ubot4> afv: Error: This bug is private
<afv> bug 436193
<ubot4> afv: Bug 436193 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/436193 is private
<afv> ok
<afv> that's why
<afv> but 437340 wasn't private..
<afv> but 437340
<afv> ops
<afv> bug 437340
<ubot4> afv: Bug 437340 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/437340 is private
<afv> weird..
<Jeruvy> are you sure?  I can see it without even logging in.
<Jeruvy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince/+bug/437340
<ubot4> Jeruvy: Error: This bug is private
<Jeruvy> hush ubot4
<afv> yes, that's my report
<afv> visibility: 	private → public  50 mins ago
<afv> but has been marked as a duplicate of a private one
<afv> "Please look at the other bug report to see if there is any missing information that you can provide, or to see if there is a workaround for the bug. Additionally, any further discussion regarding the bug should occur in the other report. Please continue to report any other bugs you may find."
<afv> but it's private
<Jeruvy> ah ya, sorry I see that now.
<afv> :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-09-27
<gourgi> hi i'm trying to report a bug in seahorse (karmic) and i found out (from bug #432245 that the problem is already reported in bug #429322. problem is that this bug 429322 is private and i can't subscribe myself there
<ubot4> gourgi: Bug 432245 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/432245 is private
<ubot4> gourgi: Bug 429322 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/429322 is private
<ubot4> gourgi: Bug 429322 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/429322 is private
<bcurtiswx> gourgi: gimme a few minutes to fix this
<bcurtiswx> gourgi: bug 429322 has been switched to public
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 429322 in seahorse-plugins "seahorse-agent assert failure: ERROR:iop-profiles.c:606:IOP_generate_profiles: assertion failed: (obj && (obj->profile_list == NULL) && obj->orb)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429322
<gourgi> bcurtiswx thanks, i confirmed it
<bcurtiswx> gourgi: you are welcome.  thanks for confirming it
<lfaraone> Hey, bug 409001 seems to be the same failure as bug 435616. Since this problem occurs  apport-kde and python-gasp, we can assume it's not a problem in both applications but rather a shared library problem?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 409001 in python-gasp "begin_graphics crashes python shell" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409001
<ubot4> lfaraone: Bug 435616 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/435616 is private
<yuriy> lfaraone: hmm interesting. definitely seen some dupes of that
<lfaraone> yuriy: yeah. I'm the maintainer of python-gasp in Debian and upstream, so I'm trying to figure out if it's something odd we're doing, or if it's a wider problem that's outside of our control.
<yuriy> lfaraone: well, there are a bunch of reports like that for apport-kde
<lfaraone> yuriy: hm. should we bump the severity on that bug?
<yuriy> perhaps. i'm trying to collect all the dupes
<yuriy> ugh new LP is such a pain. how do i unmark a duplicate? and where's the activity log so i can see when it got marked as such
<yuriy> lfaraone: also shows up in checkbox and gwibber
<yuriy> so, sounds like a python problem
<yuriy> lfaraone: i'm making bug 419501 the master since that's the oldest one i found
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 419501 in apport "apport-kde assert failure: python: ../../src/xcb_io.c:242: process_responses: Assertion `(((long) (dpy->last_request_read) - (long) (dpy->request)) <= 0)' failed." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419501
<lfaraone> yuriy: well, bug 409001  was reported first, but it's fine :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 409001 in python-gasp "begin_graphics crashes python shell" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409001
<yuriy> oh right. well that one also already has pitti commenting on it
<lfaraone> yuriy: mhm. I marked the -gasp bug as a dup of 419501
<mrooney> Would anyone with an nvidia card mind confirming bug 437778, it should take but a second!
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 437778 in jockey "recommended version of driver is at the bottom of the list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/437778
<yofel> mrooney: done
<mrooney> thanks!
<dragon> My system froze while using the internal SD card reader. Here's the relevant part of syslog - http://pastebin.com/f5869300c
<dragon> I couldn't confirm whether this has been previously reported. I am not willing to spend more time on it, but if anyone wants more info related to this, I'll provide it.
<dragon> Also, this bug is reproducible on my system as of now.
<mrooney> dragon: I would just run "ubuntu-bug linux" and let it do most of the work for you, it is worth filing a bug
<dragon> mrooney: doing that now
<mrooney> and if it doesn't attach the syslog, which I would guess it would, attach your output as wel
<dragon> mrooney: apparently it didn't. i will attach it.
<dragon> mrooney: should it be reported under the package "linux"?
<mrooney> yes I think that is appropriate
<dragon> ok cool
<dragon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/437792
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 437792 in linux "System froze while using the internal SD card reader" [Undecided,New]
<dragon> I'll be around to provide more info
<dragon> mrooney: thanks
<mrooney> thanks for filing it!
<dragon> mrooney: no problem. I did it because you reminded me of the ubuntu-bug command.
<dragon> Providing that much info is time-consuming otherwise
<mrooney> yes it makes it very easy to provide useful information :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-09-27
<micahg> has anyone seen any regressions WRT cpufreqd?
<Catoptromancy> alt-f# to a tty and "sudo reboot", on the reboot a single user system loses most group permissions
<Catoptromancy> I manually added my user back to the groups, maybe got them all
<Catoptromancy> maybe...
<Catoptromancy> the reason why I had to reboot from a tty was the actual reason
<Catoptromancy> mouse moved fine and could select irssi, but every other button, window, workspace was nonresponsive
<Catoptromancy> ill test that in a bit heh
<AbhiJit> hi
<rusivi> om26er: I'm interested as why they think Unity sucks.
<rusivi> om26er: controversy, actually thinks it sucks, misunderstanding, being mean, etc.
<rusivi> om26er: I like to see a little d*^$ishness from time-2-time ;)
<rusivi> keeps people honest
<rusivi> jimho
<bcurtiswx> om26er isn't here...
<rusivi> np
<rusivi> I'm being presumptuous that he has logging for parts of chat he misses...
<Tetsuo55> hi
<Tetsuo55> apport marked another bug report as duplicate to a private one
<Tetsuo55> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/631258
<ubot2> Tetsuo55: Error: Bug #631258 is private.
 * micahg will take a look
<micahg> Tetsuo55: I'm not sure about it, so someone else will have to look at it
 * micahg thinks that package is pretty buggy :-/
<Tetsuo55> i agree
<Tetsuo55> :P
<Tetsuo55> its a default ubuntu thing though
<micahg> Tetsuo55: yeah, I see :)
 * micahg runs Xubuntu :)
 * micahg has faith they'll figure it out eventually :)
<Tetsuo55> what im client does that come with?
<micahg> Tetsuo55: pidgin
<Tetsuo55> okay
<Tetsuo55> empathy is a rebranded pidgin too, i guess they rebranded too much of it :P
<Tetsuo55> butterfly is the msn client
<archer> Maverick 64: AMD, hd3200hd : sleeping doesn't turn lcd backlight off. sleep/hibernate meets drm atom_bios_loop , drm atom_execute_table_lock error. any suggestion.
<archer> xorg log of  is no longer recorded, no more information could be gathered by apport
<archer> zzzZZZZzz
<skeeby> streaming
<AbhiJit> hi
<AbhiJit> hi
<rusivi> just wanted to quickly mention may be issue with Launchpad.net login, tried 2 different versions of Ubuntu, Epiphany / Firefox
<rusivi> Please try again
<rusivi> Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad Login Service server.
<rusivi> Try reloading this page in a minute or two.
<rusivi> Thanks for your patience.
<rusivi> no big deal just bringing to your attention, ty!
<hggdh> rusivi: I do not get it here. Are you using edge?
<hggdh> ah well.
<charlie-tca> Maybe it is not launchpad afterall?
<hggdh> I do not know -- I certainly did not do anything
<charlie-tca> mine logged right in
<hggdh> ooohhh no such profile on LP
<njin> pedro_: every on hollydays fellow, are you around ??
<pedro_> njin, i'm around yes :-=
<njin> pedro_: welcome back, when i right click on a file and select open with another app and appearing much icons of the same application (sometime with a little difference in the name) at wich application assign to ?
<pedro_> njin, at the application showing those icons
<pedro_> njin, nautilus just shows what the application is registering there
<pedro_> njin, didn't we talked about a similar bug a few weeks ago?
<njin> pedro_: i'm thinking that this bug is running from years ago
<njin> i don't remember
<njin> it was in xp too
<pedro_> njin, so you're tracking windows reports too ? :-P
<njin> pedro_: noo, i remember only the old times when i cannot understand what they are meaning ! :-D, but i don't know at wich packages assign, and in the cases that we have a dulicated icon with a different name (manager - reader) ?
<pedro_> ah ok :-)
<pedro_> njin, ask the user to launch that application and give you the name of the application that it opens, it might give you an idea to which package you need to assign that report
<njin> i've got this bug too, and with differents applications
<charlie-tca> pedro_: we scheduled a bug day for 2010-09-30
<pedro_> charlie-tca, i saw that on the meeting log! Thanks a lot !
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<pedro_> I'm waiting for devildante to hug him for that ;-)
<pedro_> you guys are awesome
<charlie-tca> He deserves it
<charlie-tca> I updated the wiki page on using openoffice.org to get the bug day listings too. This works now - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/Organizing#Open%20Office
<pedro_> \o/
<pedro_> thanks charlie-tca
<pedro_> so i guess we need to blog and send some twitts about the bug day ;-)
<charlie-tca> please do!
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<njin> pedro_:the open with ...window have the remove button grayed even if an app is selected, only open button enlight, at wich assign then?
<pedro_> njin, nautilus
<njin> pedro_: thanks
<charlie-tca> hggdh: ping
<hggdh> charlie-tca: at your service, sir
<charlie-tca> Maverick Ubuntu installed today
<charlie-tca> floppy drive fails in Ubuntu. There is an entry in /etc/fstab for it, but when you click on it in Places, nothing happens
<charlie-tca> It does have a folder in /media though
<charlie-tca> It just seems to give an error when accessing after the first attempt. "Unable to scan Floppy Drive for media changes"
<charlie-tca> Opening it in /media/floppy0 shows an empty folder, and I can not paste files into it
<charlie-tca> It really is pretty much useless, apparently
<hggdh> charlie-tca: can you please comment out the floppy entry in fstab, and try again?
<charlie-tca> sure
<Flare183> I think I've found a solution to bug #366448
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 366448 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Nosefart (heat: 10)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/366448
<Flare183> I've attached a man page for cyberix can package it
<charlie-tca> hggdh: same error accessing the floppy from Places
<hggdh> darn!
<hggdh> charlie-tca: could you please open a bug on this? You are the only one with the hardware, and dmesg will probably help...
<charlie-tca> heh, Okay
<charlie-tca> I will do it
<hggdh> Flare183: a man page is not a patch... and I am unsure on how it helps on packaging nosefart
<Flare183> hggdh: Read the last comment before mine
<Flare183> "I've unassigned myself. I plan to look at it again once, someone creates man pages for the software."
<Flare183> I've created the man page for it
<hggdh> Flare183: oh, I see, sorry...
<Flare183> hggdh: No problem :)
 * devildante got accepted in the ubuntu-typeface group, hooray!
<devildante> and hi all :)
<devildante> bdmurray: ping
<plitter> hello, I have just gotten a sony vaio vpcf12s1e and my mic doesnt work and touchpad isnt recognized properly, could someone help me file bug?
<bdmurray> devildante: hello
<devildante> bdmurray: sorry to bother you, but can I haz a graph for jaunty bugs?
<bdmurray> devildante: bugs that are tagged jaunty? or ...
<devildante> bdmurray: tagged jaunty, please :)
<charlie-tca> plitter: open a terminal, type ubuntu-bug linux, when launchpad opens, the summary can be Sony vaio vpc12s1e touchpad is not working
<plitter> charlie-tca: doing the steps now:) many thanks, can i mention the problem with mic at the same time?
<devildante> plitter: report it as a separate bug
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> but also file another bug report for it
<plitter> devildante: charlie-tca: k, so mention it in the bug and then file another one
<charlie-tca> please
<devildante> yep :)
<plitter> thanks for ur help:D
<devildante> no problem :)
 * devildante finds that the Ubuntu font is great :)
<charlie-tca> I must be too used to it now. I forgot not everybody has that font...
<devildante> Wow, that notification looked awesome :p
<AbhiJit> bye
<damascene> why did this become security bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-selector/+bug/562130/+index
<ubot2> damascene: Error: Bug #562130 is private.
<damascene> Selecting an RTL language should install RTL capable terminal emulator
<charlie-tca> I don't see any reason for it.
<kees> uhm, weird.
<kees> fixed
<charlie-tca> damascene: I changed it back
<damascene> thanks
<Jordan_U> I'm encountering a lot of people running into a bug where ubiquity sees their drive as having no partitions, just completely unallocated space. I think the bug is in parted, and I haven't encountered it myself but one person I'm working with now almost lost an entire hard drive's worth of important files because of it.
<Jordan_U> I haven't found it reported already from searching though I may have missed it. Does anyone know if this has been filed already?
<njin> pedro_: assign to grub or update manager ?https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/643154
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 643154 in ubuntu "upgrade to maverick interrupted due to overlapping dialog box (affects: 1) (heat: 454)" [Undecided,New]
<charlie-tca> njin: does it work if you don't try to enable Visual Effects? If so, it is VBox bug
<charlie-tca> rather, RVWare bug
<charlie-tca> VMware?
<njin> charlie-tca: i don't understand, the problem is that the grub config window is under the update manager window and is not recallable over this one, but i think is better to test this on real hardware
<charlie-tca> after attempting to enable visual effects in VMWare. If that failure to enable the effects made the keyboard malfunction so you can not select the window later, it is VMWare causing the bug
<charlie-tca> If you can do the install and the keys work without attempting to enable the visual effects, it is VMWare causing this issue
<njin> charlie-tca: sorry, i've understand the visual effects of ubuntu
<charlie-tca> This doesn't exist on real hardware.
<njin> better, i mark as invalid then
<charlie-tca> no, it is valid in vmware perhaps. As to have it reproduced without trying visual effects
<njin> we give support for vmware then ?
<charlie-tca> We don't actually know where the bug exists yet, do we?
<charlie-tca> If it is an installer/update-manger bug, we will fix it
<njin> tomorrow i will test it on a real hardware
<njin> Good night everybody
<BUGabundo> evening
<devildante> hmm, did someone said something to me? I closed the chat window accidentally and the logs were gone :p
<devildante> but I saw irclogs.ubuntu.com, and it seems pedro_ wants to hug me :p
 * devildante hugs pedro_
 * pedro_ hugs devildante 
<pedro_> devildante, thanks for organizing the bug day ;-)
<devildante> :)
<devildante> np ;)
<devildante> bdmurray: I'm still waiting for that graph :p
<bdmurray> devildante: I'm working hard on trying to finish this launchpad branch at the moment
<devildante> 'kay :)
<devildante> what branch? (I'm curious)
<yofel> how do you force start apport again? 'sudo force_start=1 service apport start' doesn't seem to work..
<devildante> yofel: from wiki, "sudo service apport start force_start=1"
<yofel> wth... well, thanks
<BUGabundo> yofel: with an hammer
<devildante> np ;)
 * devildante likes BUGabundo's suggestion: +1
<yofel> XD
<devildante> okay guys, I lol'd at bug 649349
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 649349 in software-center (Ubuntu) "CANNOT GET PASSWORD AUTHENICATED IN ORDER TO RECEIVE FREE SOFTWARE O (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/649349
<yofel> devildante: err... whut?
<devildante> :p
<hggdh> now, can anyone make sense of bug 648527?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 648527 in clamav (Ubuntu) "continuance from password changer .Bug 647912 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/648527
<devildante> hggdh: it still doesn't beat bug 649349 :p
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 649349 in software-center (Ubuntu) "CANNOT GET PASSWORD AUTHENICATED IN ORDER TO RECEIVE FREE SOFTWARE O (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/649349
<hggdh> oh boy...
 * micahg thinks the problem might be the CAPS key :=/
<micahg> :-/
<yofel> oh, that's Ronshua :D
<yofel> he's also the author of my favorite desaster bug 603827
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 603827 in ubuntu "Corruption of ubuntu , user group . (affects: 1) (heat: 50)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/603827
<yofel> (does anyone get *that* ?)
<micahg> if someone has time, most of the python-virtkey and onboard upgrade issues in the past day have been fixed with the ubuntu2 upload of python-virtkey
<micahg> s/issues/bugs/
<yofel> micahg: time for what?
<micahg> yofel: go through the bugs and mark them duplicates of the bug that was fixed (if it's not happening automatically)
<yofel> ah, a few of us have been doing that already, bug 648695 has an insane amount of dups
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 648695 in virtkey (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "package python-virtkey (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: file does not exist: /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/python_virtkey-0.60.0.egg-info (affects: 308) (dups: 172) (heat: 1957)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/648695
<micahg> :), awesome
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-09-28
<skeeby> greetings
<AbhiJit> bye
<algnod_>  Hi, I am new to triaging and I have confirmed the following Bug #643399. Can this bug be set to triaged? Or is this an upstream bug? What would be the importance of this bug? thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 643399 in xscreensaver (Ubuntu) "screensaver and screen locking not activating if keyring dialogue is open (affects: 2) (heat: 772)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/643399
<jibel> Hi algnod_, looking
<jibel> algnod_, what importance would you set ?
<jibel> algnod_, you can find doc about importance at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<jibel> micahg, about sru in bug 576991, if I can install gnome-shell and gjs in -proposed can we consider it is fixed ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 576991 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 5 other projects) "Add a wrapper for LD_LIBRARY_PATH to gnome-shell so we don't have to rebuild gjs for xulrunner updates (affects: 11) (dups: 1) (heat: 86)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/576991
<micahg> jibel: are you on i386?
<jibel> micahg, yes
<micahg> jibel: k, I have to fix the FTBFS on amd64 first, then rebuild gnome-shell, but yes, that's the basic test that it's installable and works (ideally, try downgrading/upgrading xulrunner to make sure it doesn't uninstall)
<jibel> micahg, I was asking because 1.9.2.10+build1+nobinonly is available on every distro. and I can't downgrade/upgrade from an ubuntu repo.
<micahg> jibel: well, with the disto packages, if you tried xulrunner from the dailies, it would break
<micahg> with -proposed packages it shouldn't
<jibel> micahg, okay.
<micahg> jibel: there's always 1.9.2.3 in the lucid pocket from release :)
<jibel> micahg, right, I'll try with that one.
<jibel> micahg, add a comment to the report when it's ready for testing on amd64
<micahg> jibel: k, will do
<jibel> algnod_, I think you've been disconnected, did you received my last message about importance ?
<pyghassen> hey guys is here where you report for bugs?
<rusivi> pyghassen: what have you noticed as a bug?
<pyghassen> oh you bet
<pyghassen> many actually
<pyghassen> it's all about gnome
<rusivi> let us take it one at a time please :D
<rusivi> What is possible bug #1?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1 in tilix (and 19 other projects) "Microsoft has a majority market share (affects: 603) (heat: 2948)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<rusivi> :)
<pyghassen> ok starting by i lose the wifi password for everytime I reboot!!!!!!!!
<rusivi> ty ubot2 ;)
<pyghassen>  all the ubuntu version we have that upper menu bar right?
<rusivi> pyghassen: would you like to take this discussion into the channel #ubuntu?
<rusivi> so more people have exposure to the possibilities?
<pyghassen> starting from the left we found the power button then the user session ..
<pyghassen> it changes every time?
<pyghassen> ok this is a bug for sure
<rusivi> oh I beg your pardon please continue.
<pyghassen> what aren't those what you call bugs?!!
<rusivi> no sorry I interrupted. please continue.
<pyghassen> well the 1st one i already asked in the #ubuntu but no one seems to be interested
<rusivi> i'll check there real quick be back in sec
<pyghassen> ok man
<pyghassen> on more thing I always face
<rusivi> pyghassen: Yes?
<pyghassen> i have 2 Go ram, when I open netbeans + firefox .. i have 1.2 Go used memory, but keep working for hours, when I close the netbeans, but it still 1 Go used memory, especially when i go on suspend, the memory still up until the next reboot so it go back to normal
<rusivi> pyghassen: regarding the first issue of wifi password not being saved by Network Manager, did you download the CD and MD5sum the download or did you order CD through the mail?
<pyghassen> well I installed it many times, 3
<pyghassen> 3 times for this PC only
<pyghassen> coz i always have the same problems
<rusivi> ok, so you verified the MD5SUM each download?
<pyghassen> I don't think that's the issue
<rusivi> Well if you did not verify it is a possible issue but let us continue, no big deal.
<pyghassen> coz I had this problem since the 9.04 as far as i remember
<pyghassen> could u help me on that, coz i don't know how to do it
<rusivi> sure let me get the link for you
<pyghassen> ok tkanks man
<pyghassen> thanks
<rusivi> Regarding Ubuntu 9.04 MD5SUMs http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/MD5SUMS
<rusivi> Once you download the .iso you may open a Terminal, change your directory to where the .iso is, then type for example 'md5sum ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso'
<rusivi> if it matches you nailed it
<rusivi> :)
<pyghassen> ok
<pyghassen> for 10.04 should be http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/MD5SUMS right?
<rusivi> yes
<pyghassen> well you're right man it didn't match!!
<pyghassen> 9a95ed6f6ec38fb58c446dba1add6a08
<pyghassen> d044a2a0c8103fc3e5b7e18b0f7de1c8
<pyghassen> what's up with that?
<pyghassen> is it a problem
<pyghassen> i downloaded it from ubuntu.com
<pyghassen> i guess this is common right?
<rusivi> May I please have you copy and paste the name of the .iso you downloaded?
<pyghassen> ok
<pyghassen> to be exact
<pyghassen> d044a2a0c8103fc3e5b7e18b0f7de1c8  ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso
<rusivi> pyghassen: Regarding md5sum mismatches, it is a deal breaker.  MD5SUM mismatches may happen downloading through ubuntu.com for numerous reasons. The commonality of this is unknown to me as I do not have privy to that information.
<rusivi> :D
<pyghassen> so I need an original ubuntu CD right
<pyghassen> well the last one I GOT IT WAS 9.04
<pyghassen> coz they didn't send me any after that
<rusivi> As long as the MD5SUM is verified then one may move forward in the bug process.
<pyghassen> should i install it, and upgrade from the internet until i reach 10.04!!!!
<pyghassen> but bugs should be fixed when i update right?
<persia> pyghassen, You're perfectly safe downloading one: just check the checksum, and try again if it doesn't match (or get it another way (torrents, etc.).
<persia> That said, it's also safe to upgrade: from 9.04 be sure to upgrade to 9.10 before upgrading to 10.04, or you may hit an untested path.
<pyghassen> aha
<pyghassen> ok thank you guys
<persia> If you're having trouble with downloads or with upgrades, the folk in #ubuntu are likely to be significantly more helpful: we're mainly focused on tracking bugs here, rather than specific issues related to infrastructure (which CD folks have, whether downloads are clean, etc.)
<pyghassen> you really make me understand the source of all these problems
<pyghassen> code strong and bye, i'll be visiting from while to while
<AbhiJit> hi
<nigelb> vish: ack.  My irssi has been a mess over the past 2 to 3 weeks.
<nigelb> Anyway, I'll get in touch with the student
<hggdh> nigelb: try weechat ;-)
<nigelb> hggdh: no thanks.  I'm happy with what I have :D
<hggdh> nigelb: heh. I tried irssi, and gave up. Weechat suits me better
<nigelb> hggdh: weechat does client/server?
<hggdh> nigelb: don't know, never needed it...
 * hggdh goes look
 * nisshh high-fives nigelb
<nisshh> irssi forever! :)
<hggdh> nigelb: nope
<nigelb> hggdh: see, irssi rocks
 * nigelb hugs nisshh 
<nisshh> :)
<nigelb> though, my computer screen + resolution sucks
<hggdh> nigelb: heh
<om26er> I want a UIFe for bug 619932 what should I do?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 619932 in adium-theme-ubuntu (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "message timestamps are too verbose (affects: 8) (dups: 3) (heat: 56)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/619932
<vish> nigelb: nope.. not forgiven!
<devildante> bdmurray: ping
<AbhiJit> bye
<charlie-tca> software sources in maverick needs repository gpg key for http://extras.ubuntu.com  What package is that?
 * yofel got that key over updates
<devildante> +1 to yofel
<charlie-tca> Not supposed to have to keep adding it
<charlie-tca> It should be there after the install restarts
<yofel> ubuntu-extras-keyring maybe?
<devildante> yofel: yep, I just checked
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<devildante> np ;)
<bcurtiswx_> ejat must be stuck in the freenode revolving door
<charlie-tca> seems so
<jarl> Hi. Can anyone tell me where to report bugs for http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/make/Dell/
<jarl> The issue is that some models are listed several times...
<maco> launchpad.net/ubuntu-website i think
<hggdh> let me check
<hggdh> jarl: I am checking with the certification folks...
<jarl> hggdh: Thanks... I am waiting...
<hggdh> jarl: certify-web (but I was told it is not a bug -- the entries have different SKUs from Dell, but the offering name is the same
<hggdh> but I agree it is confusing
<hggdh> BTW -- I do not know if it is rendering on my FFOX, but the Ubuntu logo at the bottom of http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/ is doubled
<jarl> hggdh: SKUs? What is that? So if I buy a Dell Vostro 3700, I can't even be sure ubutu will run, only if it is among the certified SKUs (which I have no way to check/know)
<jarl> hggdh: It's not just confusing. Such certification list is more or less useless if I can't be sure the models (all SKUs) are certified.
<hggdh> jarl: I have no answer for you on this (and I think your bug is even more warranted now). SKU is the offering code -- like the barcode we see on products
<jarl> hggdh: I know it's probably not to you I should express my thoughts, but do you know where to do that?
<hggdh> jarl: please open the bug and point it there, this would be the best place (I am passing over this chat to the certification area, but I would really like to have it from you in a bug)
<jarl> hggdh: I will... thanks...
<hggdh> jarl: thank YOU. We need this feedback (I have not bought a machine recently, last time I bought one I went for what I wanted fully knowing there might be problems
<hggdh> so I had not looked with a buyer's eye on the certification site...
<jarl> hggdh: The link https://launchpad.net/certification is a 404 PageNotFound, so where should I point my frustration (open a bug)?
<hggdh> open a bug manually and give me the bug #, and I will set it correctly
<jarl> hggdh: What other value would such a certification otherwise give Dell, if it were not to guide/steer consumers towards their product :-) ?
<hggdh> jarl: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/certify-web/+filebug
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> jarl: I am told that this is being solved on the new certificate web site -- but I would still like the bug, if you do not mind
<jarl> hggdh: Here is the bug report, please comment on it: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/certify-web/+bug/650550
<ubot2> jarl: Error: Bug #650550 is private.
<jarl> hggdh: Here is the bug report, please comment on it: bug#650550
<AlexzAK> Hi all
<jarl> hggdh: Can you find the bug? It seems like if I copy/paste the complete url, my comment is block by ubot2 claiming  Bug #650550 is private whatever that means.
<ubot2> jarl: Bug 650550 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/650550 is private
<hggdh> jarl: yeah, I cannot access it either :-(
<hggdh> jarl: but the certification folks can, and will
<hggdh> this error means the bug is not accessible for the normal Ubuntu people (like you and me)
<hggdh> jarl: but YOU do have access to it, correct?
<jarl> hggdh: That's sad... That some bugs are behind closed doors...
<AlexzAK> Why some bugs is private?
<hggdh> jarl: not really, there are cases where it is warranted (like security)
<hggdh> and cases where the project owners decided to do so
<AlexzAK> I commited several new bugs realted to installer. And checked some old bugs.... and they state is undecided! (#386742, #272694, #256007, #492911) It is normal? What to do with such bugs?
<hggdh> AlexzAK: depends on the bug. For example, crash bugs start their life private, until all private details have been removed
<hggdh> bug #386742,
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 386742 in phonon (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[Karmic] Phonon includes NOT found! (affects: 13) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/386742
<jarl> hggdh: Can I make it public?
<AlexzAK> hggdh: I must agreed with it
<hggdh> jarl: you should be able to, yes, you are the OP
<jarl> hggdh: I can see (in upper right corner) a block saying "This report is private", but I can't find a place to change it.
<hggdh> jarl: to the right of the block you should have a ! sign, click on it
<jarl> hggdh: There is no ! signs nor any other signs or any links or active areas around that block.
<charlie-tca> no yellow circle?
<hggdh> jarl: no problem -- your bug is already being discussed
<jarl> hggdh: Wait a minute... In Konqueror that is, in firefox, there is a ! sign.
<hggdh> oh, so this is some setting in konqueror, probably you have Javascript disabled
<jarl> hggdh: Now you should be able to see it as well: bug#650550
<hggdh> jarl: yes, I see it
<hggdh> thank you, jarl, perfect
<AlexzAK> hggdh: So about old bugs... What i should do with it?
<jarl> hggdh: Thanks a lot for the time, now back to shopping (ignoring the cert list, which aparantly is unrliable anyway)
<sense> Has the upstream bug tracker for OpenOffice.org been modified already/
<jarl> hggdh: I have not disable javascript in konqueror, I just don't think KHTML component is as complying as gecko...
<hggdh> AlexzAK: bug #386742 is an upstream issue, and should be worked there (you stated you were using trunk, not our package)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 386742 in phonon (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[Karmic] Phonon includes NOT found! (affects: 13) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/386742
<hggdh> bug #272694,
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 272694 in synaptic "Internal Error: filter name is longer than 55 chars!? Will be truncated.Please report Segmentation fault " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272694
<hggdh> AlexzAK: for the above bug... there is not really much to work on: there is no backtrace (you are missing pretty much *all* symbols), and we do not know how it happens
<AlexzAK> hggdh: #386742 libqt4-phonon-dev and cmake was from repository..
<hggdh> bug #256007,
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 256007 in synaptic "Synaptic gives error, then closes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256007
<AlexzAK> So why not to close bug #272694 with comment "Not enought info"?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 272694 in synaptic "Internal Error: filter name is longer than 55 chars!? Will be truncated.Please report Segmentation fault " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272694
<hggdh> AlexzAK: the above one is about a package *NOT* provided by us -- serna. I will close invalid
<hggdh> AlexzAK: indeed, such a comment (about lacking information) should have been made.
<hggdh> AlexzAK: but -- as I guess you are now aware -- we lack enough resources to timely look at all bugs
<hggdh> bug #492911
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 492911 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[i965gm] Laptop display all in black stripes after update to kernel 2.6.31-16 (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/492911
<AlexzAK> I could not provide any info about bug #272694 and think we should just close it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 272694 in synaptic "Internal Error: filter name is longer than 55 chars!? Will be truncated.Please report Segmentation fault " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272694
<hggdh> AlexzAK: I just asked you for more data -- preferrably, how to reproduce it. If you can repeat the bug at will, better
<hggdh> for the #492911 bug, I don't do X, so I do not know. Bryce did look at it, though
<AlexzAK> how can i add debug symbols when some app crashed with SIGSEGV?
<kamusin> devildante, booo!
<AlexzAK> hggdh: Can't check is again... I use 10.04 now, and no such problems any longer (#492911)
<AlexzAK> hggdh: Is there any way to help with bugs?
<AlexzAK> hggdh: Some simple work to sort em and/or assign... If i will have free time how can i help?
<hggdh> AlexzAK: your help will be very appreciated!
<hggdh> Yes, there are lots of things to do on bugs... if you don't mind, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs will give you a start
<AlexzAK> hggdh: Ok. Thanks :)
<hggdh> AlexzAK: you are welcome
<AlexzAK> hggdh: I'll go now. Thanks again
 * micahg thought maverick bugs were going to be targetted this week :(
<charlie-tca> I thought we did that on a tuesday?
<micahg> oh, maybe
<bcurtiswx_> Is the main point for targeting jaunty bugs to see if they still exist in maverick?
<bcurtiswx_> and invalidating all the rest for EOL ?
<micahg> bcurtiswx: I would think maverick or Lucid (if SRUable)
<bcurtiswx_> micahg, OK
<micahg> karmic (if really high priority SRU :) )
<charlie-tca> yes, please
<bcurtiswx_> and if we invent a time machine, hoary (if really^5 high priority)
<charlie-tca> Why not breezy, too?
<charlie-tca> At least dapper, which is still good for servers :-)
<bcurtiswx_> ;)
<micahg> jaunty still has another month which is why I thought it would be more practical to target maverick ATM
<charlie-tca> sound reasoning, but when we asked for a volunteer to do the BugDay, this is what came up
<micahg> charlie-tca: I wish I had more time :)
<cjae> bluetooth monolithic now does not even detect the bt dongle :(
<charlie-tca> We missed last week, and wanted to have a bugday this week
<micahg> charlie-tca: if I could clone myself, I'd have one clone work on Xubuntu development ;)
<charlie-tca> At least it gives us a chance to make sure the Jaunty bugs are still valid
<charlie-tca> Thanks, micahg
<charlie-tca> I am thinking I spread too thin at times
<ubuntuplus1cj> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluedevil/+bug/650603
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 650603 in bluedevil (Ubuntu) "bluedevil does not recognize my bluetooth dongle at all mx 5500 kb and mouse (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<ubuntuplus1cj> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/3599/ sweet :)
<rusivi> micahg: Just wanted to let you know that I am about to dive right into Jaunty bugs, I've been on a personal curiosity spree regarding VirtualBox/prior bugs replied/personal bugs
<rusivi> ex. virtualbox in Ubuntu bug 595844
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 595844 in virtualbox-ose (Ubuntu) "Installing Ubuntu 10.04 as guest fails with unpartitioned disk under VirtualBox (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595844
<rusivi> What I think he wants is if for example, he has two separate disks one ext4 w/ Ubuntu installed other totally unpartitioned, he wants to fireup VirtualBox, target VBox to the unpartitioned disk and presto!
<micahg> rusivi: I don't know if that's officially supported yet
<rusivi> I agree this does seem so.
<rusivi> I'm not trying to generate bugsquad attention on it
<micahg> rusivi: since the user is using sun's virtualbox, you should convert to question
<rusivi> ah
<rusivi> good call
<micahg> rusivi: unless there is an issue with Ubuntu actually, seems like the user is using an old version as well, should ask the user to try with 3.2.8
<rusivi> both good ideas
<rusivi> he did mention later in comments that he used Oracle newest
<micahg> rusivi: we have had some issues in the past with the boot process in Ubuntu WRT Virtualbox, so it's not necessarily Oracle's issue,
<micahg> rusivi: WRT the latest, the user will have to upgrade to virtualbox-3,2 if the user actually wants the latest
<rusivi> micahg: I recall one of my bugs prompted the newest release (not trying to gloat)
<micahg> user mentions 2.8 which is very old
<rusivi> sorry, I thought he meant 3.2.8
<rusivi> which is newest
<micahg> maybe
<rusivi> I gave him benefit of doubt
<micahg> rusivi: I'd say convert to question and try to work to completion there, if there's an actually bug, you can always convert back or link a new bug
<rusivi> micahg: ok, do you also recommend coordinating with Felix on this?
<micahg> rusivi: I wonder if the user is creating the disk in the VM before running the installer
<rusivi> micahg: quick tangent, I did do a fresh install of in newest vbox-ose ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso worked like a charm
<rusivi> From the host perspective, either the OP wants VBox to simulatenously partition, unpartitioned space and then push an image there, or he is just having simple misunderstanding of VBox (did not MD5SUM, does not have AMD-V/INT CPU virtualization extensions, etc.)
<rusivi> IMHO
<rusivi> micahg: Either way, your suggestion of converting to question is best way to go and will do.
<devildante> kamusin: booyaa! :p
<kamusin> hey :p
<rusivi> micahg: Quick question before your agreed upon suggestion is implemented: I feel compelled to include my thoughts about this issue to the stock response while simultaneously "converting to a question". However, I do not want to deviate from the stock answers as they tend to be the best way to go... (sorry for the micro-managment request but I want to nail it).
<devildante> kamusin: did you want to talk to me?
<micahg> rusivi: huh?
<rusivi> hehe long story short, may I deviate from stock responses on bug 595844 or no?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 595844 in virtualbox-ose (Ubuntu) "Installing Ubuntu 10.04 as guest fails with unpartitioned disk under VirtualBox (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595844
<rusivi> when I convert to a question?
<kamusin> I sent you a pm :P
<devildante> bdmurray, mega ping
<rusivi> kamusin: me? via IRC/Launchpad/e-mail?
<devildante> rusivi: the PM was for me :p
<rusivi> devildante: I don't have any IRC pms....
<kamusin> rusivi, was for devildante, don't worry
<rusivi> np :D
<bdmurray> devildante: so bugs tagged jaunty right?
<devildante> bdmurray: yep :)
<micahg> rusivi: I usually use the stock response (more or less) in convert to question and then add follow up questions to the new question
<rusivi> micahg: sounds good
<rusivi> micahg: ty
<bdmurray> devildante: http://people.canonical.com/~brian/complete-graphs/jaunty/plots/jaunty-1day-triaging.png
<devildante> yay! thanks :)
 * kamusin hugs bdmurray 
 * devildante hugs bdmurray too
<kamusin> hggdh, Eebotu is dead :(
 * devildante also thinks #libreoffice is a great place :p
<hggdh> bloody hell
 * kamusin runs
<devildante> ubottu, NOOOOOOO
<hggdh> eeebotu is back. Sorry. I do not yet know what is going on, but it seems to stop every 2/3 weeks. The script is running, just no actions
<devildante> what the... you're not talking about ubottu?
<devildante> what's eeebotu, then?
<hggdh> devildante: a bot that lists all bugs reported against Ubuntu
<devildante> ah, great :)
<hggdh> devildante: #ubuntu-bugs-announce
<kamusin> devildante, join to ubuntu-bugs-announce
<Takyoji> Has there been any bug reports as of 'indicator applet' and 'indicator applet session' gnome-panel icons?
<Takyoji> In regards of them "overlapping" or disappearing sometimes, etc
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-09-29
<bcurtiswx> vish, present?
<bcurtiswx> anyone with admin to the bugsquad mentorship program please remove samwell from the program.. he requested from e-mail to me
<charlie-tca> bcurtiswx: done
<charlie-tca> bcurtiswx: thanks for letting us know
<bcurtiswx> charlie-tca, thanks :)
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<drizzle> guys
<drizzle> what do we do for something like kerneloops bug reports
<drizzle> anyone in the chat?
<micahg> sure
 * micahg hides from kernel bug reports
<drizzle> sry
<drizzle> empathy wwas hiding the participant list
<drizzle> saw that on sd or something
<drizzle> the g series mice feel like shit
<drizzle> inmo
<drizzle> in mo
<drizzle> i like the mx series
<drizzle> that one might be better
<drizzle> but they have buttons in stupid places
<drizzle> on some of the g series
<drizzle> over buttons
<drizzle> too many buttons
<micahg> drizzle: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelOops
<drizzle> i just bought a used mx518
<drizzle> oh shit
<drizzle> wrong window
<drizzle> meant to hit a chat
<drizzle> sry drizzle
<drizzle> i mean sry micahg
<drizzle> new to empathy
<charlie-tca> we triage them with difficulty. Never mark them duplicates
<intrader> I am running this irc client from ubuntu 10.10 beta. A lot of the problems reported in bug 631130 seem to be better. Still testing.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 631130 in opensuse (and 3 other projects) "In all apps, slow UI since 10.04 install (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631130
<Takyoji> So I take it that /dev/mixer was removed in 10.10?
<rusivi> Regarding bug 377364 I could not confirm the error message in either Jaunty or Maverick. Mark Fix Released Jaunty with stock response?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 377364 in eucalyptus (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 2 other projects) "package eucalyptus-nc 1.5~bzr266-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 (affects: 3) (dups: 2) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/377364
<rusivi> Installed in both, error message mentioned did not occur.
<rusivi> cannot edit status anyways moving on
<micahg> rusivi: we mark invalid if we can't confirm and it was never confirmed
<micahg> rusivi: it's an upgrade bug, have you tried installing and then upgrading that package?
<micahg> hmmm, no -updates to test with :(
<micahg> rusivi: I'd close with the no response stock reply at this point, unless we get some feedback, it probably wont' be SRU'd and a year later, the reporter most likely doesn't care
<rusivi> micahg: I am not allowed to toggle the status b/c I'm not maintainer.
<rusivi> no big deal
<micahg> rusivi: you can't change fix released, but you should be able to change incomplete
<rusivi> micahg: I got denied on the incomplete for Jaunty
<micahg> that must be new
<rusivi> hehe no offense taken here.
<rusivi> no big deal
 * micahg wonders if it's a bug
<micahg> rusivi: so, I'll add the stock response then
<rusivi> micahg: sounds good to me
<AbhiJit> bye
<micahg> rusivi: you can mark it on the hugday page if you want
<rusivi> micahg: what is a hugday page?
<micahg> or I can do that too
<micahg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20100930
<micahg> oh, it's not on it
<rusivi> hugday = bugday sorry I got it now
<rusivi> *rusivi wishes this was skype... :D)
<micahg> why?
<rusivi> I'm jk'ing, I am partial to Skype that's all. IRC is cool too
<wasnik> hi guys alsa does not work for me. ubuntu does not detect any of my soundcards
<micahg> !support | wasnik
<ubot2> wasnik: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<wasnik> so what is this channel about
<wasnik> i felt u guys help on bugs
<micahg> wasnik: we help triage and file bugs
<micahg> wasnik: #ubuntu can help you see if you have a bug or not, if you do, we can help you file it
<rusivi> bug 377632 Just installed it in Jaunty, did not crash.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 377632 in schism (Ubuntu Jaunty) (and 1 other project) "Crash with "stack smashing detected" at start (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 15)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/377632
<rusivi> Did not crash after opening the program.
<micahg> rusivi: I'd say we need more information from the user, maybe an ldd output on the binary?
<micahg> perhaps a local library was causing issues
<rusivi> micahg: what is ldd output on the binary?
<micahg> rusivi: output of: ldd /usr/bin/schism
<rusivi> ty
<rusivi> just checkin the man page on that one
<enav> hi guys... I'm using Linux/ubuntu+eclipse+xdebug to debug my php code...  actually i can see variables in the global scope, but when i try to see variables inside functions they just show empty values... I'm surfed Internet about 2 hour looking for a solution with out success... any suggestion???
<micahg> enav: try #ubuntu-server or an eclipse channel maybe
<micahg> oops
<micahg> enav: maybe not #ubuntu-server, but this certainly isn't the right place
<micahg> enav: maybe #pdt
<enav> cool
<algnod_> jibel, i am looking at Bug #650973 it is one of those bugs that magically happen and cant be reproduced consistently, what do i do? thanks.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 650973 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Tabs in Firefox close when selected.. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/650973
 * jibel reading the bug
<jibel> algnod_, that's weird. micahg have you already seen that kind of behavior ? ^
<jibel> algnod_, I'd ask him to create a new profile a see if it still occurs.
<jibel> s/a/and
<jibel> algnod_, if he's unable to reproduce it in a reliable way that's hard for a developer to work on a fix.
<algnod__> true, but what happens to the bug report, do you just mark it as invalid?
<algnod__> jibel, true, but what happens to the bug report, do you just mark it as invalid?
<jibel> algnod_, no ask him to try with a new profile and set it to incomplete, we don't know if it's a user error or a real bug, or a plugin causing the crash.
<jibel> algnod_, there's maybe something in .xsession-errors, you can ask him to attach this file next time it's happening
<jibel> algnod__, there's maybe something in .xsession-errors, you can ask him to attach this file next time it's happening
<algnod__> jibel, dumm question, what is  a "new profile"?
<jibel> algnod__, it's an empty firefox profile, that means no plugin, no theme, no nothing, it creates a clean firefox session.
<jibel> algnod__, there is a specific documentation for firefox at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs
<algnod__> jibel, thanks I will take a look at that
<jibel> algnod__, you can manage the firefox profile with "firefox -ProfileManager", be careful to not delete your current profile
<AbhiJit> hi
<algnod__> jibel, I could easily reproduce Bug #650993 could you take a look at it and mark it as triaged? thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 650993 in gnome-games (Ubuntu) "Game crashes when mouse pointer moved outside its window (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/650993
<AbhiJit> hi
<AbhiJit> this bug is still there in my updated lucid. but tehy say that they have fixed it
<AbhiJit> how is that?
<AbhiJit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/freecol/+bug/609503
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 609503 in freecol (Debian) (and 1 other project) "freecol crashes after some playing (affects: 1) (heat: 113)" [Unknown,Fix released]
<yofel> AbhiJit: it's fixed in maverick, not in lucid
<jibel> algnoed__, This looks like a duplicate of bug 574876. You can see that by comparing the backtrace in comment #4
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 574876 in gnome-games (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "swell-foop segfaults with error 4 in libclutter-glx-1.0.so.0.200.4 (affects: 17) (heat: 94)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/574876
<jibel> algnod__, ^^
<AbhiJit> yofel, :'(
<yofel> AbhiJit: you would either have to identify the fix for the problem and to a SRU, or what would be easier maybe request a backport
<AbhiJit> yofel, i wll wait for freecol's next version
<jibel> algnod__, you were disconnected, in reply to your last comment I said "This looks like a duplicate of bug 574876. You can see that by comparing the backtrace in comment #4"
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 574876 in gnome-games (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "swell-foop segfaults with error 4 in libclutter-glx-1.0.so.0.200.4 (affects: 17) (heat: 94)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/574876
<algnod__> jibel, thanks, how did you know it was a duplicate, did you do a search or were you aware of the other bug?
<jibel> algnod__, I usually search for duplicate using google. It's far more efficient than LP text search
<jibel> algnod__, You can query google with something like "site:launchpad.net swell-foop"
<jibel> algnod__, In this case there is a bt so it's even easier with "site:launchpad.net swell-foop /usr/lib/libclutter-glx-1.0.so.0"
<skeeby> hey all
<skeeby> anyone participating in hugday tomorrow?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> skeeby: sure, it all happens right here, too!
<skeeby> tomorrow is my first
<skeeby> i just joined the community
<charlie-tca> Great! Welcome aboard
<skeeby> looking forward to getting involved =)
<charlie-tca> It is a great way to help out. We can always use help with bugs
<skeeby> oh yeah
<skeeby> is there anything i should do to get prepared?
<skeeby> ive read over and signed the code of conduct, read the triage guide, and im on the mailing list for bugsquad
<persia> skeeby, You might want to try triaging a few random bugs just to get a feel for the procedures in practice.
<persia> Ask here when you're unsure.  But things can get fast or busy during hug days, so sometimes it's harder to get targeted assistance.
<skeeby> yeah i thats why i figured id get prepared today
<skeeby> i havent triaged any bugs yet, but ive came across a few of my own after installing 10.10 earlier this week, and provided some feedback on the bugreports that were already listed
<charlie-tca> skeeby: this is great information - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<skeeby> im actually looking at that right now
<skeeby> there was a page i came across yesterday i think that had like 99 hot bugs that have yet to be triaged
<skeeby> does that ring a bell?
<persia> skeeby, Join #ubuntu-bugs-announce: new bugs show up there, and you can grab one that looks interesting.
<persia> Existing lists have probably already been gone over a couple times, so those may be harder.
<charlie-tca> I don't which page that was, but here is tomorrows - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20100930
<micahg> jibel: a middle click can close a tab, so an accidental middle click maybe
<jibel> micahg, right, I was thinking about a user error too.
<skeeby> ok so i am setting up my tools right now for bugday, and i have to configure postfix
<skeeby> ive never used it before, do i wanna just setup my gmail acct with it?
<skeeby> i feel like an utter noob asking this...
<charlie-tca> I don't use postfix
<skeeby> dang
<skeeby> it was part of the qa tools package i downloaded
<skeeby> when postfix asks for a system mail name, do i just create my own or is this something i need to find somehwere
<charlie-tca> usually the domain name used by you
<hggdh> skeeby: why would you need postfix? Are you hosting your own email system?
<skeeby> no but it was part of the hugday tool package
<skeeby> if i dont need to use it even better =p
<micahg> hggdh: postfix is pulled in automatically by devscripts by default now I think
<hggdh> micahg: oh. I guess never noticed ;-)
<skeeby> if its something that is useful for bugs then id like to set it up if it helps
<micahg> hggdh: you probably had it installed already ;)
<skeeby> but alas ive never used it
<hggdh> yep
<micahg> (devscripts I mean)
<hggdh> skeeby: configure it for local delivery
<hggdh> and forget the rest, until you *really* have time to read the docs on it
<skeeby> dang
<skeeby> so setting it for local only, the system mail name can be whatever i want then right?
<jibel> skeeby, or install a nullmailer like nullmailer or ssmtp before installing devscripts.
<jibel> postfix is pulled by bsd-mailx.
<bcurtiswx_> vish, present?
<bcurtiswx_> vish, charlie-tca: my other mentee Timmy has also requested to be withdrawn from the mentorship program.  Could you please do so?
<charlie-tca> sure
<bcurtiswx_> charlie-tca, much thanks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<hggdh> skeeby: you already installed postfix, or are you still installing it?
<skeeby> i downloaded the dev packages but im at the config screen for it right now
<skeeby> since ive never used it i figured itd be a good idea not to try and configure it till i know what im doing =p
<hggdh> ok. give it your computer's name
<skeeby> thank you
<skeeby> since im new, do u guys suggest signing up for the mentorship program?
<skeeby> someone i throw all my noob questions to =p
<hggdh> skeeby: you can, of course. But you can also ask here (which we actually like -- your questions and our answers may help others)
<hggdh> pretty much like what we are doing now
<skeeby> awesome thank you
<skeeby> ive got some errands i need to run now but ill be back later to triage some bugs for the first time
<pedro_> in case you didn't hear about it http://marjomercado.wordpress.com/2010/09/29/ubuntu-kernel-community-bug-day-tuesday-5-october-2010/
<pedro_> let's make JFo happy ;-)
<charlie-tca> huh?
<charlie-tca> Yay! Thanks, pedro_
<JFo> :)
<vish> bcurtiswx_: haha! i was waiting for you to be freed!
 * vish finds new students
 * bcurtiswx_ turns on his freenode cloak
 * bcurtiswx_ is now knows as SpaceWX
<vish> bcurtiswx_: incoming!!!!
 * bcurtiswx_ avoids gmail :P
<vish> hehe!
<devildante> all right vish, you rock at bug day triaging! :)
<vish> :)
 * vish well, just trying to do half as much as devildante 
 * devildante is confused, he didn't triage any jaunty bugs for now :p
 * charlie-tca thinks vish knows what is coming though
<vish> devildante: exactly!  once you start no one will have any left !
<devildante> haha
<devildante> I'm not as much available as I was in the Ubuntu Translations hug day :p
 * devildante thinks libreoffice git takes a while to be downloaded...
<devildante> don't want to know how much time it will take to build :p
<vish> hmm , where are the help documentations usually stored ?
<vish> ha!
<devildante> haha!
<devildante> (.... where is it?)
<vish> found them, they can run but they cant hide!
<vish>  /usr/share/gnome/help
<devildante> \o/
<bcurtiswx_> LOL --> lots of laughter :P
<devildante> LOL = Lots of LOL :p
<vish> heh, i just had to dpkg -L pckg  and check where the files were installed and it revealed everything ;p
<vish> the min i hit enter on irc i got the thought, i was searching for 15mins before that!
<bilalakhtar> Why are the folks laughing here?
<vish> bilalakhtar: i think no one knew you were here! ;p
 * bilalakhtar wishes to know the cause of the laughter, since the topic started before he came
<devildante> bilalakhtar: the only line you missed was: "hmm , where are the help documentations usually stored ?"
<bilalakhtar> okay
<vish> hmm.. looks like a lot of folks dont hide the join/part messages!  o.0
<devildante> why would you want to hide them? they can detect menaces :p
<vish> devildante: i never know when someone enters or leaves..  like i dint know what bilalakhtar missed …
<vish> it just seems like a lot of scrolling, and i'm too lazy ;p
<bilalakhtar> hmm
<bilalakhtar> I like to see people joining and leaving channels
<bilalakhtar> so that I can monitor activity on my _own_ channels
<devildante> you have *your* channels?
<bilalakhtar> devildante: yup
<bilalakhtar> devildante: #ubuntu-sa, #gnome-media-player
<bilalakhtar> devildante: you just joined and left #ubuntu-sa
<devildante> I'm not in Saudi Arabia to stay :p
<bilalakhtar> yup, I know
 * bilalakhtar hates spam on ubuntu-* mailing lists
<devildante> wow, did someone here ever try to build libreoffice/openoffice? I'm still at the download part :p
 * bilalakhtar tries to stay away from that
<charlie-tca> I try not to do that kind of thing, too
<AbhiJit> bye
<yofel> wth's up with apport? crash bug that's missing the crash... bug 524730
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 524730 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport-gpu-error-intel.py crash on startup (affects: 3) (heat: 28)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524730
<charlie-tca> QA meeting in #ubuntu-quality in 15 minutes
<devildante> charlie-tca: if you have something that I need to talk on, please make me first, 'cause I might leave the meeting halfway
<charlie-tca> I am not chairing today
<rusivi> Was doing a little dusting on bug 24874 and while I am not a Perl guru, it would be nice to keep the way things are but with the option to alias hostname to something 127.0.0.1
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 24874 in gnome-system-tools (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[network-admin] aliases hostname to 127.0.0.1 unconditionally (heat: 17)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/24874
<rusivi> something 127.0.0.1 = something other than 127.0.0.1
<charlie-tca> While it is automatically assigned to 127.0.0.1, the user is free to add another hostname line, with any address desired.
<charlie-tca> ( I add 127.0.1.1 to all of my systems, with the same hostname as 127.0.0.1 )
<rusivi> If I may be so bold, it seems like OP misunderstanding?
<rusivi> It seemed that he was GUI-driving the issue and expecting a tailored, macro script response...
<charlie-tca> devildante: pedro is back, he will cover the bug day, normally
<rusivi> charlie-tca: i'll have to review it more carefully, ty for responding.
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> rusivi: I did not read the bug report.
<charlie-tca> I just went from the title. It is necessary to have at least one address assigned to the hostname that remains constant for the operating system to work correctly. 127.0.0.1 was chosen because it is a local only address.
<njin> pedro_: hello fellow, yesterday and today i'm testing, no bugs, your request at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/648959
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 648959 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Remove is grayed out for many entries in open with application (affects: 3) (heat: 16)" [Low,Confirmed]
<pedro_> njin, thanks
<rusivi> bug#648959 looks WINE related, we may want to "affect project" -> WINE?!
<yofel> bug 648959
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 648959 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Remove is grayed out for many entries in open with application (affects: 3) (heat: 16)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/648959
<rusivi> I have noticed the same thing using WINE in the past
<njin> rusivi, no is not wine, is general
<pedro_> njin, btw those are two bugs
<rusivi> njin I am claiming (perhaps ignorantly) that the phenomenon quoted in bug 648959 is caused by WINE
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 648959 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Remove is grayed out for many entries in open with application (affects: 3) (heat: 16)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/648959
<pedro_> one is the multiple instances of applications listed there which is a bug in the application
<pedro_> and the other is the remove button grayed out
<pedro_> but those are two separates issues and not related at all
<njin> ops, yes i've remembered only the grayed romve button
<njin> *remove
<pedro_> njin, could you perhaps edit it to just track the remove button being disabled there?
<pedro_> njin, as me and rusivi said previously the other issue is related to the apps
<njin> yes , every duplicated apps
<rusivi> pedro_ np
<rusivi> :D
<pedro_> indeed
<pedro_> thanks njin rusivi
<njin> pedro_: how can i track that the remove button don't work
<pedro_> njin, you might want to open a bug upstream for that
<pedro_> njin, probably is due to not having the rights to remove the applications listed there or something
<njin> i try with sudo
<njin> nothings to do with sudo nautilus, the button doesn't work
<njin> pedro_: can we see toghether this bug tomorrow ?, now i've to run anothers three install test and is late here.
<pedro_> njin, sure, just ping me later
<njin> ok, see tomorrw
<njin> good night
<pedro_> see you :-)
<bcurtiswx_> vish, you only listed one mentee for me on the mentors wiki
<intrader> I ran into (in 10.10) with a security blunder - when you mount fat volumes, you allow .COM, .BAT, and .EXE files to be executable.
<persia> intrader, That's semi-intentional, and not enabled by default.
<intrader> I know, formerly all fat files were executable, but come on, .EXE, .COM, are executable on X86 architectures. Security problem - tell the iranians with their mossad worm
<persia> I don't believe WINE yet has sufficient support for most malware, but if it does, and you work with compatible executables, you'll need the same malware detection stuff you'd need in the environment that you're approaching.
<intrader> persia, nothing to do with WINE. Just mount a fat volume
<persia> Feel free to file a bug if you like.  I don't think there's value in it bring private, but you could get more formal feedback from the security team.
<persia> intrader, Doesn't most malware rely on some libraries?
<intrader> persia, no, some do. Is there a list for security?
<kees> intrader: you can easily disable it, but this is a step forward. as persia said, _everything_ was executable before, including exe/com/bat
<yofel> kees: disable it? how? last time I looked at it showexec was hardcoded in udisks (or I'm too blind to find the setting to override it)
<intrader> kees, a wrong step forward in my opinion. When a fat is mounted you should then change files with the hash command as first line, to executable would be a solution
<persia> kees do you highlight on "security" or are you just omniscient?
<intrader> persia, no I am just observant
<kees> intrader: you can't change the perms on a CDROM
<kees> persia: yeah, I highlight on security :)
<kees> yofel: lack of configuration on this certainly seems like a problem.
<pnt> anyone running 10.04 that can help me confirm a bug in scanf?
<persia> pnt, Do you have a simple test program demonstrating it?
<pnt> yeah, hold on
<intrader> kees, persia, yofel: what's going on? yofel, it looks like I took a step into a beehive
<pnt> int main(int argc, char *argv) { char *buf; scanf("%as", &buf); printf("%s\n", buf); return 0; }
<persia> Expected?  Actual?
<intrader> kees, sorry, not when you mount, when open occurs.
<kees> intrader: it's part of a long discussion, yes. basically, vfat via CDROM aren't executable. but Wine folks want to be able to run them.
<kees> intrader: without Wine, those programs are pretty meaningless, so it's not a big deal if you don't have Wine. if you do, well, it's just like anything else, don't run binaries you don't trust.
<persia> pnt, I get some warnings during compilation, but it seems to do what it says on the box.
<pnt> persia, i expect it to allocated a string and store the result
<persia> kees, I think intrader's point is that if one has an executable .COM that requires no libraries (pure machine code), and one attempts to execute it, it might execute.
<kees> persia: right, but that's no different than inserting an ext3 usb stick that has exec perms
<intrader> kees, to watch out for binaries you don't trust makes sense, but for the system to make .COM and .EXE executable, well that is another thing
<persia> kees, Absolutely.
<persia> intrader, The trick is a balance between helping the user not shoot themselves in the foot and allowing them to trim their toenails with firearms.
<intrader> persia, you are right. The problem arouse when I copied a shell file to execute smalltalk's pharo, and in 10.10 it no longer works because .sh files are not executable in the context menu (in fact in 10.10, it offers no context option to 'Open' a shell file)
<pnt> anyone running 10.04 with  libc6-i686 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.2 ??
<pnt> please message me if you are running said config and can help confirm a bug in scanf
<kees> pnt: I can be; what's the output you get?
<pnt> kees: see priv msg
<kees> pnt: let's stay here, in case other people want to join in. :)
<kees> pnt: it works fine for me.
<pnt> #include <stdio.h>
<pnt> #include <stdlib.h>
<pnt> #include <errno.h>
<pnt> #include <unistd.h>
<pnt> int main(int argc, char *argv)
<pnt> { char *buf; scanf("%as", &buf); printf("%s\n", buf); return 0;
<pnt> }
<pnt> try to run that
<pnt> you should be able to type a string and have it printed back
<kees> pnt: right, it works fine for me.
<kees> pnt: what behavior are you seeing?
<yofel> works fine without the #includes, but with them I get garbage back
<pnt> what does it look like if you do ldd on the a.out?
<pnt> im getting crap back
<intrader> yofel, nothing has bee assigned to buf
<pnt> let me try it without the includes
<pnt> yeah, works without the includes
<yofel> intrader: shouldn't scanf assign it? (I don't have much c experience..)
<kees> pnt: you're not checking the result of the scanf
<pnt> i'll see what one is screwing it up
<kees> http://paste.ubuntu.com/502844/
<yofel> stdio.h is messing it up
<intrader> yofel, I am not sure of this, but argv should be assigned to buf.
<pnt> yeah, stdio
<kees> pnt: compile with -Wall
<yofel> intrader: the app reads from stdin, not the parameters
<intrader> I have not done C in 20 years at least
<pnt> yeah, see that, fixed it
<pnt> stdio is still messing it up though
<yofel> kees: what's '#define _GNU_SOURCE' btw?
<BUGabundo> evening
<yofel> hey BUGabundo
<kees> yofel: makes all the extra fun things in glibc available
<kees> yofel: it's just part of my standard boiler plate
<kees> pnt: can you pastebin the program you're using that breaks?
<pnt> kees: #define _GNU_SOURCE fixes it
<kees> pnt: the "real" cause is the lack of return code checking on the scanf call :)
<kees> pnt: without _GNU_SOURCE this happens if you check the return:
<kees> $ ./scanf
<kees> hello
<kees> Did not read a string
<pnt> http://pastebin.com/scMeLttb
<pnt> i agree about the error checking and all, but it shouldn't be failing :)
<pnt> http://pastebin.com/UCEUrgzy
<pnt> with the error checking
<kees> pnt: the "a" is a GNU extension.
 * yofel completely missed the a..
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-09-30
<trond-> hi room. I have a dell e4310 and it can get into suspension mode, but it can't get out... kernel: 2.6.32-22 (as I'm having trouble with newer kernels. This makes the screen flicker like mad!)
<SpamapS> trond-: you may have better luck asking in #ubuntu
<SpamapS> trond-: this is more for discussing specific bugs and bug management.
<trond-> ok. thanks.
<rusivi> Is it outrageous to attach The Dell Project to bug 629117?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 629117 in linux (Ubuntu) "Suspend failing on Dell Latitude E4310 (affects: 3) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/629117
<rusivi> Seemed part and parcel...
<hggdh> rusivi: the dell project is not Ubuntu, is it?
<rusivi> Thought they would find interest in it
<rusivi> :D
<hggdh> not enough... we cannot open tasks for unrelated projects
<rusivi> The Dell Project's bugs have (Ubuntu) in them
<rusivi> Seems highly related.
<hggdh> rusivi: correlation is not causation
<hggdh> the bug already had a linux task, which, BTW, is correct
<hggdh> why add another one, for a project you do NOT know what is about?
<hggdh> actually, why _did_ you add another one?
<hggdh> worse still, I had just told you not to do it :-(
<rusivi> hggdh: Not trying to tangle with you, I felt and feel I did the right thing. Worst case they "Invalid" it.
<hggdh> rusivi: you did NOT do the right thing.
<rusivi> hggdh: As I respect your opinion as fellow community member, may I please have more information on why my actions were not the best way to go?
<persia> rusivi, if there is uncertainty, always err on the side of sending fewest notifications.
<rusivi> I felt no uncertainty in my actions.
<persia> Adding tasks on random projects tends to err on the other side (as you end up notifying all the bug contacts for that other project).
<persia> OK.  What is the Dell project about?
<rusivi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/dell/+bug/550028
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 550028 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Dell Mini 9 Hibernate does not work (affects: 3) (heat: 25)" [Undecided,Expired]
<persia> That doesn't answer my question.
<rusivi> Well in the comments of that bug it mentions information not on the front page of the project.
<rusivi> Persia: The answer to your question is, it depends on where you look.
<hggdh> and? What is the project about?
<persia> rusivi, No.  the project is definitely about something.  if you have to look, you don't know yet.
<persia> It may be that this bug is interesting to them, but it is *their* responsibility to find out about it, if it is.
<persia> It may be that "The Dell Project" is intended only to support some small number of specific devices.
<rusivi> persia: np I'll refrain from adding them in the future.
<persia> It may be that "The Dell Project" is someone's commercial support project.
<persia> We usually don't know.
<hggdh> rusivi: please do so. Consider this a warning
<rusivi> hggdh: No offense was intended, my apologies.
<persia> rusivi, It's not about that specific project: the key is to focus on the bugs *in Ubuntu*.  If you *know* that some specific package is affected, and you *know* that this package belongs to some specific upstream proejct, and you *tested* to confirm the bug also exists upstream, then (and only then) is it is appropriate to file the bug in their project.
<hggdh> rusivi: no offense received. I am just despairing of telling you one thing, and seeing you disregard it
<rusivi> hggdh: I already did it before you said not too.
<persia> Most of the time it's *lots* easier to just work with the bug in Ubuntu and track down the problem in Ubuntu, and once a solution is fairly obvious, leave it for a developer.
<persia> (or someone who has a close interest in the specific package, and is working closely with developers)
<rusivi> persia / hggdh: lesson learned. Won't do so moving forward.
<persia> rusivi, Excellent :)
<rusivi> Trying to follow Comment #4 bug 120569 leads to ... print "lang is None"
<rusivi>   File "<stdin>", line 2
<rusivi>     print "lang is None"
<rusivi>         ^
<rusivi> IndentationError: expected an indented block
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 120569 in gtkspell (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "[gutsy] gtkspell segfaults when trying to set the language on gtk.TextView (dups: 3) (heat: 2)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/120569
<rusivi> I'm a baby-python so idk what I am missing
<rusivi> I'm doing this in the Terminal
<yofel> because python uses indentation to specify functional blocks, press 'tab' at the beginning of every line that has a '...' in the post
<yofel> except for the line where it says 'else:'
<rusivi> yofel ty
<intrader> Anyone, I am looking into inconsistencies of the manner in which 10.10 is treating shells scripts (like Pharo.sh).  I have just tried OpenSolaris, Fedora, Mandriva, ubuntu 9.04 and mint. They all show a context menu of 'Open' for this script file. Ubuntu 10.10 does not - Further all those distributions load the Pharo IDE without problem. When I change the property of the file to executable, then the context menu shows 'Open',
<intrader> but
<intrader>   the execution does not open the IDE.
<intrader> #ubuntu+1 tells me that the reason is changes in gnome.
<intrader> By the way, the latest update to 10.04 make it work the same as 10.10.
<skeeby> hey all
<mrand> Howdy skeeby
<JanC> intrader: sounds like this might be related to the new security policy (non-executable files should be non-executable)
<skeeby> when marking a new bug as a dupe, should i change the status to reflect the parent bug?
<persia> skeeby, We generally don't bother.
<skeeby> kk
<mrand> skeeby: minimizing bug mail is always one of my goals.  So I try to think through all the actions I'll be doing to a bug and get them done in as short a time period as I can in hopes of them landing in a single email.
<mrand> Not the question you asked, but related... and just popped into my head
<skeeby> thank you
<skeeby> in bug 651782 the reporter marked the bug back from incomplete -> new. is there any reason why that should be necessary?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 651782 in friendly-recovery (Ubuntu) "booting into recovery mode and selecting resume normal boot brings you to a text login (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/651782
<skeeby> komputes, are you there?
<persia> skeeby, It's often done when someone provides requested information, especially by people who were working with bugs before LP had "Incomplete with response" vs. "Incomplete without response"
<skeeby> yeah i dont wanna have a status war with someone within the first handful of bugs i started triaging =X
<persia> And especially not with someone with that history of bug reporting :)
<persia> My recommendation would be to try to reproduce with the steps komputes provided.  If you can or can't, share your experience on the bug.
<skeeby> well im running 10.10 atm, so my results may be irrelevant
<persia> No, they would be very relevant.  If it happens for komputes in 10.04 but doesn't happen for you in 10.10, then it's only a Lucid bug, and fixed in Maverick.
<persia> (and, technically, 10.10 doesn't exist yet)
<skeeby> good point
<persia> komputes tends to be a good bug reporter, so this makes a good opportunity to work deep triage with someone cooperative :)
<skeeby> excellent
<skeeby> yeah i def reproduced computes problem
<skeeby> komputes*
<persia> skeeby, Excellent.  What ought you do next to the bug?
<skeeby> confirm it
<skeeby> mark importance to probably med?
<persia> !importance
<ubot2> You can learn about setting bug importance at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<skeeby> aye im reading it atm
<persia> So, based on those definitions, why "Medium"?
<skeeby> well it effects the recovery console
<persia> OK.
<skeeby> however a reboot is a the workaround
<skeeby> which could be considered easy
<skeeby> maybe low...
<skeeby> *facepalm*
<persia> next, imagine why a user might be in the recovery consoe.
<skeeby> i would lean toward low would you agree with that assessment?
<skeeby> problem with hw
<skeeby> or core packages
<persia> Perhaps described as "cannot boot"?  if so, would a reboot work?
<skeeby> ah
<persia> skeeby, Anyway, I'd probably agree with "Medium", but wanted to go through the exercise of why that makes a good choice :)
<skeeby> oh definitely
<skeeby> im new to the process too so it definitely helps
<skeeby> i appreciate it
<persia> So go ahead and set those values.
<skeeby> gotchya
<skeeby> i need to set status to "triaged" to set importance
<skeeby> id say it could still use a little more feedback before taking it to the next step
<persia> I'd say "confirmed", rather than "triaged".  You don't yet know why it does that, just that it does on two different installs (so it's probably an Ubuntu issue rather than just being komputes' computer)
<skeeby> yup
<skeeby> kompute seems to know what hes doin so ill follow his lead =p
<persia> OK.  Don't forget to set the Importance.
<persia> skeeby, ?
<skeeby> i cant modify it
<persia> OK.  So what does the wiki suggest folk who can't (yet) modify importance do?
<skeeby> ah i thought i had permission as a bugsquad member
<persia> Nope.  permission to modify importance is bugcontrol
<skeeby> i guess someone from bugcontrol will need to set the importance for bug 651782 to medium please =)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 651782 in friendly-recovery (Ubuntu) "booting into recovery mode and selecting resume normal boot brings you to a text login (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/651782
 * persia does so
<persia> OK.  Now the bug is confirmed, and importance is set.
<persia> next step: dig in and find a cause.
<persia> You asked komputes for error logs or similar.  Since you can replicate it, maybe you can generate some yourself?
<skeeby> thank you
<skeeby> yup gonna dig through them right now
<persia> Just always remember to ask folk to set Importance if you know the right value.  Once you've triaged some bugs (with help from bugcontrol members), you can apply to bugcontrol :)
<skeeby> gotchay
<persia> Good luck :)
<skeeby> haha thx
<skeeby> gotta scroll through all the errors i generated after i ran startx from root shell in recovery mode >_<
<vish> ah, bcurtiswx aint here..
<vish> persia: usually its just people asking here for some BC to set the importance..  maybe we need to mention it on the wiki as well.. [it might already be there though, need to check]
<persia> vish, It used to be on the wiki: if it isn't, please restore it.
<vish> skeeby: which wiki page were you following?
<vish> no mention of this channel here » https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<skeeby> vish: i was following  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<skeeby> i suppose adding it to that wiki wouldnt be a bad idea
<vish> hidden quite well under Feature Requests section "Only the members of the Ubuntu Bug Control  team can do so. If you're not a member you'll have to ask someone who is to do it for you. Paste the bug number in #ubuntu-bugs and say you think the bug should be set to 'Wishlist'. Someone will notice and set it for you, although not necessarily immediately. "
<vish> that needs to be on the importance page as well, and somewhere more generic
<persia> Indeed.  All new bugsquad members should be pointed on the path to bug control, with clear guidance that causes them to get involved with us to review their work as they do it.
 * vish edits importance page..
<vish> persia: done, could you check the wiki now? » https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<persia> vish, That renders *horridly* for me, in multiple font sizes, seemingly randomly, indented, and in hard-to-read italics.
<vish> persia: weird.. screenshot pls? i see monospaced fonts there.. i dint want to use bold
<persia> vish, also, I'd suggest putting that at the bottom of the page: most folk would do well to read about importances before setting them (as most users of that page are likely to be bug submitters wondering what we meant or bug control members trying to determine the right Importance)
 * persia waits longer for gimp
<persia> vish, http://people.ubuntu.com/~persia/importance.png
<vish> hrm.. that is indeed not what i intended.. :)
<persia> I figured :)
<vish> let me try something different
<vish> persia: i think its fixed now..
<vish> btw, what size fonts do you use?
<vish> seems to me 8pt or smaller
<vish> be*
<persia> I use the default.
<persia> But I have a 1400x1050 screen, and adjusted the DPI correctly, to match the screen size.
<persia> Looks a bit better, but still wild variation in font sizing.
<persia> I don't think it's worth fixing though, as you do want the font family change.
<vish> :D
<AbhiJit> Membership renewed until 2011-10-06.
<AbhiJit> is this a yyyy-mm-dd?
<AbhiJit> or yyyy-dd-mm?
<AbhiJit> hi
<jibel> AbhiJit, Hi, yyyy-mm-dd
<AbhiJit> jibel, ok
<charlie-tca> hggdh: does server have it's own docs source package?
<charlie-tca> never mind, I found it
<charlie-tca> Let's not forget that on this release day for maverick RC, we have a great BugDay - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20100930
<xelister> my terminus font is uglified in recent versions. a known problem?
<xelister> national characters like ą ę ż look like crap
<xelister> it is because I can not set font size 14 in some applicatiosn - they force font size 15 that looks fugyl
<charlie-tca> hmm, quitting isn't working, may as well work on BugDay! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20100930
<jcastro> bdmurray: are you still "random guy who can scrape launchpad data for me to find something useful?"
<bdmurray> jcastro: yeah, I'm really rather stuck at the moment but should have some time later today
<jcastro> oh it's no rush, just one of those "I have a theory, I wonder what the data really says"
<vish> bcurtiswx_ : nah, dint miss one, twas just bad formatting ;)  missed a "]]" in between
<rusivi> sysvinit webpage maintainer, minor syntax error, missing a t at the end of management, just bringing to your attention ty ->
<rusivi> Upstream
<rusivi> sysvinit
<rusivi> programs required for booting a Debian system and doing basic process managemen
<rusivi>  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sysvinit
<bcurtiswx_> vish, ah ok.. didn't see
<vish> bcurtiswx_: nice catch btw, i should have checked it :)
<bcurtiswx_> :
<bcurtiswx_> :)
<Tiibiidii> hello
<Tiibiidii> a bug that obiouvsly hasn't been fixed has been marked as fix released by the launchpad janitor
<devildante> what bug number, please? :)
<Tiibiidii> it happened that a branch with a workaround (that doesn't fix the problem but makes the program usable) has been loaded, then a packager linked the bug in the debdiff... so the janitor decided to flag it as released... is it correct to but it back to the previous status?
<Tiibiidii> #606470
<Tiibiidii> bug #606470
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 606470 in monodevelop (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Monodevelop doesn't show its menu in the panel (affects: 9) (dups: 3) (heat: 46)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/606470
<devildante> it was fixed in monodevelop only
<devildante> the true fix will be in appmenu-gtk ;)
<Tiibiidii> devildante: actually, it's not fixed in monodevelop
<devildante> ah
<Tiibiidii> it would've been fixed if the bug was titled:
<Tiibiidii> "monodevelop doesn't show its menu"
<Tiibiidii> that is: monodevelop doesn't have a menu and it's unusable
<AlexzAK> Hi Everyone! I'am trying to understeand bug statuses used at launchpad. What bug status "triaged" mean? Whan next action to be done on such bugs?
<Tiibiidii> but the bug is about the monodevelop integration with the menu panel (and thus unity)
<Tiibiidii> do you think it's fine to change status?
<devildante> Tiibiidii: the thing which is supposed to implement the fix is appmenu-gtk
<Tiibiidii> <Tiibiidii> do you think it's fine to change status? <-- i think i'll change the status... at the very least it will let other future people see this bug, and avoid duplicates before filing a new bug against monodevelop
<devildante> Tiibiidii: as you wish... but please leave a comment stating why you did that
<Tiibiidii> unless there's some other reason i'm not aware of for avoiding changing a bug status
<Tiibiidii> ok
<vish> AlexzAK: once a bug is set to "triaged" is means that it has all info needed and is ready for a developer to start working on a fix
<Tiibiidii> thank you for the suggestions
<devildante> np ;)
<vish> AlexzAK: info from the user that is, but the developer can ask new questions later too
<vish> !status » AlexzAK
<ubot2> vish: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vish> !status | AlexzAK
<ubot2> Factoid 'status' not found
<vish> huh!
<vish> AlexzAK: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<vish> !bugstatus
<ubot2> You can find out about how Ubuntu uses bug statuses here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<vish> ah ha!
<AlexzAK> vish: Thanks for link! Just what i needed.
<Tiibiidii> i think i'll change the status... at the very least it will let other future people see this bug, and avoid duplicates before filing a new bug against monodevelop <-- uhoh, now that i think better, the automatic duplicate search, also fetches results from "fix released" bugs... it's missing from searched bugs, but...
<Tiibiidii> whatever, i shouldn't spend so much time thinking about it...
<intrader_> I am following up on a possible deficiency of 10.10 RC - in this distribution shell scripts must be set to executable before the context menu offers the 'Open' (with dialog to confirm that you want to execute a script). This is contrary to normal ubuntu and unix practice
<intrader_> I must be logged in at home as well - pardon the '_'
<devildante> intrader_: maybe it's a developer decision?
<intrader_> devildante: how so?
<devildante> I mean, maybe the devs decided to remove that dialog when the script is not executable?
<intrader_> devildante: 10.10 RC does not offer the 'Open' if the script does not have the executable bit on. The new version does offer the 'Open' and the dialog if the script file is flagged as executable.
<devildante> ah
<devildante> then it's a bug, report it
<devildante> :)
<intrader_> devildante: under what project or module?
<devildante> intrader_: nautilus
<intrader_> devildante: if you don't mind what is the url where I report the bug?
<AlexzAK> devildante: Should intrader_ run 'ubuntu-bug nautilus' command?
<intrader_> devildante: I found it, it is https://bugs/launchpad/ubuntu
<hggdh> yes, ideally 'ubuntu-bug nautilus' should be used
<intrader_> I have reported bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/652283
<ubot2> intrader_: Error: Bug #652283 is private.
<intrader_> The bug should be visible as I changed it in launchpad. It is a security related bug as it affects execution of .EXE, .BAT,. .COM and shell scripts. I suggest that the dialog to confirm execution should ask for root permission.
<AlexzAK> hggdh: Hi! Can you check my recent actions on bug #49800 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 49800 in mascyma (Debian) (and 1 other project) "No .desktop (heat: 4)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/49800
<charlie-tca> intrader: security bugs are always private
<intrader_> charlie-tca: uhm, what can I do to make it public - I have reported most of the behavior here, but I have more details in the bug.
<charlie-tca> If you mark it security, you can not make it public. It will stay private as a security issue
<hggdh> AlexzAK: so it is (it seems) a regression
<intrader_> charlie-tca: maybe that way it will be fixed pronto!
<intrader_> charlie-tca: good to see you here again; you help me before
<AlexzAK> hggdh: yes it is... It is valid in this case?
<charlie-tca> No, but the security team will look at it and decide if it is a security issue or not
<hggdh> AlexzAK: ideally, we would open a new bug on that, and link back to this one -- *this* bug is indeed fix released, the problem resurfaced o Maverick
<hggdh> AlexzAK: can you do that? Open a new bug on macsyma, and refer to this one?
<intrader_> charlie-tca: image if you will that someone brings in an .EXE file that does not use libraries, and executes it in 10.10
<intrader_> charlie-tca: a perfect rootkit
<rusivi> I've heard they have one for Android
<AlexzAK> hggdh: I see... PeterPall reopened it.... No, i have no ubuntu 10.10 installed at my current machine :( So ubuntu-bug command will not work :(
<AlexzAK> hggdh: So i must reset bug #49800 status to old "Fix released"?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 49800 in mascyma (Debian) (and 1 other project) "No .desktop (heat: 4)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/49800
<AlexzAK> hggdh: Can you file new one?
<hggdh> AlexzAK: yes, it should be fix released
<hggdh> AlexzAK: you yourself can open the new bug and refer to this -- it would be a good exercice for you ;-)
<AlexzAK> hggdh: Ok, i'll try...
<hggdh> AlexzAK: thank you! And I will be here to verify the new bug with you :-)
<hggdh> AlexzAK: I declined the Maverick nomination on 49800, and added a comment explaining why we moved it back to FixReleased.
<hggdh> AlexzAK: ideally, all changes in status should also have an explanation for the change
<hggdh> hum. I downloaded the source, and I do see a ./debian/mascyma.desktop
<AlexzAK> hggdh: What? How can it be... I don't see mascyma.desktop in binary
<hggdh> because it seems it is not being packaged... the file is there
<AlexzAK> hggdh: my new bug is bug  #652299
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 652299 in mascyma (Ubuntu) "Package does not contain .desktop file, so dont displayed in menu (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/652299
<hggdh> AlexzAK: thanks. Now can you add a link to it from 49800?
<AlexzAK> hggdh: How can i do it? I dont see link for that :(
<hggdh> AlexzAK: in a comment; currently LP does not support linking bugs
<AlexzAK> hggdh: Their dev brunch indeed contains desktop file
<AlexzAK> hggdh: Question: Can i set bug status to Confirmed or New ?
<AlexzAK> hggdh: Me is bug author, so i should not to set status to confirmed. right?
<hggdh> AlexzAK: usually you should not confirm your own bugs
<hggdh> AlexzAK: I am installing mascyma now, and will confirm
<AlexzAK> hggdh: But that bug not New. It should be "Triaged"? right?
<hggdh> AlexzAK: right now it is new, until we can explicitly confirm it (which I should do in a few)
<AlexzAK> hggdh: ok
<hggdh> it will be triaged when we add an upstream (in this case, debian) bug #
 * charlie-tca done all the bugs he can today. He will be leaving now. Keep hitting the Bugday, please!
 * devildante hugs charlie-tca
<hggdh> pfui! 47Mbytes of download, 167Mbytes of new installed stuff!
<devildante> hggdh: still better than open/libreoffice :p
 * devildante needs to stop ranting :p
<hggdh> devildante: heh. There is that, yes. But nothing beats Latex/Texlive...
<devildante> really?
<devildante> (genuine question)
<vish> "Thanks again (and despite hiccups, I am sold on Linux and Ubuntu!)"  :)
<devildante> yay! :)
<vish> from » https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/348914/comments/5
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 348914 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Display intermittently fails on login with Samsung 205BW (heat: 5)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<hggdh> AlexzAK: confirmed
<hggdh> devildante: run synaptix, and search on texlive -- change the columns to also have used space
<hggdh> synaptic
<AlexzAK> hggdh: Good! Yep! So this bug will be "Triaged" when bug-report to upstream maintainers will be commited?
<hggdh> AlexzAK: yex, this is the idea
<AlexzAK> hggdh: page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status says "should be looked at by a developer and has enough  information", so i thinked "Triaged" is when bug is ready, but not when developer alerted...
<AlexzAK> hggdh: I thinked first set-to-triaged, second alert-developers...
<hggdh> AlexzAK: indeed, it could go to triaged
<hggdh> AlexzAK: but the maintainers of mascyma are at Debian, not here -- so I would rather only set it triaged when we have a debian bug on it
<pjk> Hello
<AlexzAK> hggdh: ok. I understand it. Thanx!
<pjk> is i2c kernel errors known for usb dvb devices ?
<hggdh> AlexzAK: mascyma is sync-ed from Debian, we did not make any local changes. So... the developer, or rather, maintainer, is in Debian
<pjk> kernel is :  2.6.35-22-generic #33-Ubuntu
<AlexzAK> hggdh: I agree with you. Just cleared it. I'll go to sleep now. See ya.
<hggdh> AlexzAK: see you, and thank you for helping
<AlexzAK> np
<hggdh> pjk: I do not know, sorry
<pjk> [132292.805217] tda18271_read_regs: [3-00c0|M] ERROR: i2c_transfer returned: -1
<pjk> i2c errors started after upgrade to maverick
<pjk> [132292.805229] tda18271_ir_cal_init: [3-00c0|M] error -1 on line 811
<pjk> well maybe file a bug... cheers
<intrader> devildante, charlie-tca: should I submit a report for the buggy part of same bug report?
<drizztbsd> Hi, I'm the leader of an embedded development team. We use ubuntu as our development platform, the problem is that ubuntu maverick has a SERIOUS bug in tar ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tar/+bug/652183 ) that does not allow us to do the migration to 10.10. Should you fix it before the release?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 652183 in tar (Ubuntu) "tar 1.23-2 enters dead loop on extracting symlinks with -k option (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> debian bug 576876
<ubot2> Debian bug 576876 in tar "tar: infinite loop in case of existing symlink" [Important,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/576876
<bcurtiswx_> gnome bug 345434
<ubot2> Gnome bug 345434 in general "GDM needs to start at-spi's registryd" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=345434
 * bcurtiswx_ 's jaw drops
 * bcurtiswx_ hugs ubot
<drizztbsd> yofel: I written it in my bug
<yofel> drizztbsd: right, I was curious what the debian bug with the fix discussion whas
<yofel> *was
<drizztbsd> oh sorry
<yofel> agreed, this should be fixed
<hggdh> drizztbsd: I marked it Triaged/Medium; I am afraid it may be too late for Maverick, but it should be considered for a SRU
<hggdh> perhaps even a 0-day one
<drizztbsd> ok thanks
<yofel> hggdh: we got in each others way again :P
<hggdh> yeee! /me marks another goal on concurrent work without critical sections
<yofel> .D
<hggdh> yofel: but, actually, you won :-)
<intrader> Question about duplicates - how to remove duplicate classification 6311030 and 636970 - I am afraid it hides 631130
<intrader> Sorry 631130
<yofel> bug 631130
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 631130 in opensuse (and 3 other projects) "In all apps, slow UI since 10.04 install (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631130
<intrader> I have commented into bug 636970.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 636970 in ubuntu "Overall poor performance in Maverick (dup-of: 631130)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/636970
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 631130 in opensuse (and 3 other projects) "In all apps, slow UI since 10.04 install (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631130
<intrader> re bug 636970 - its title is misleading as I have not experienced maverick performance problems - only in 10.04
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 636970 in ubuntu "Overall poor performance in Maverick (dup-of: 631130)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/636970
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 631130 in opensuse (and 3 other projects) "In all apps, slow UI since 10.04 install (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631130
<yofel> hm, 631130 is the master bug so it's not hidden, the other one is hidden, but the other one indeed doesn't show anything specific about nvidia
<yofel> and njin isn't here currently
<intrader> yofel, its title is misleading as it implied that maverick has performance problems
<yofel> hm, actually... that bug says that maverick is slower than lucid, while you say that lucid is slower than before
<yofel> well, wait for an answer or ping njin when he's here as he marked that bug as a dup
<intrader> yofel, I see how the master bug relationship. So 631130 is not hidden as I feared. Maverick is not slower than lucid, the reverse is true for me
<intrader> yofel, so far maverick is much, much better than 10.04 - has a problem which I reported in bug 652283.
<ubot2> intrader: Bug 652283 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/652283 is private
<yofel> can't see that one, leave it private. (unretraced crash?)
<intrader> yofel, related to the execution of scripts including classification of .EXE, .BAT, and .COM as executable scripts
<yofel> ah, that one
<intrader> yofel, the .EXE 'capability' would immediately enable attacks on maverick
<yofel> I remember the discussion we had now
<intrader> yofel, yeah - good that you are around!
<yofel> intrader: did you post any private information on that bug?
<intrader> yofel, do you know how I can review 652283 - I would like to remove the security component from that bug report and make a new report from it.
<skeeby> if its marked as dupe the master bug may be private?
<skeeby> i may also be jumping into the conversation at a bad time >_<
<yofel> skeeby: the dup and this bug have nothing to do with each other
<yofel> (and bugs may be marked as duplicates of private bugs, the retracer does that all the time)
<intrader> skeeby, np - it is related to two bug reports 631130 and 652283
<skeeby> yeah
<intrader> yofel, I don't see a way in launchpad to search to bring up a bug report back
<ojap> @hggdh hello
<meetingology`> ojap: Error: "hggdh" is not a valid command.
<hggdh> hi ojap
<ojap> :hggdh hello, just trying to work out how to send a direct message
<intrader> yofel, by the way how do I upgrade from beta to RC?
<yofel> ojap: '/msg hggdh ...' for a private message, if you're searching from there
<skeeby> intrade, do u get artifacting when viewing images in webpages as part of your slow performance?
<yofel> intrader: if you have installed all updates you're already running the beta
<skeeby> maybe artifacting isnt the word im looking for, "image scroll lag" maybe?
<yofel> beta and rc are nothing more than daily snapshots with milestone names
<yofel> *already running the rc
<intrader> skeeby, on 10.04 yes (slight jittering - and the 'encouragement' to drag event when mouse is not down)
<skeeby> i was noticing this problem when i updated to 10.10 and had to disable my visual effects, but as an overall performance decrease i cant really say
<skeeby> i havent ran anything previous to 10.04
<intrader> yofel, 10.10 has not informed me of any updates - the version I running is beta - there is a RC available
<skeeby> if theres no updates for the beta
<intrader> skeeby, misleading title on duplicate of 631130 - maverick is much better compared to 10.04 - no problems except bug 652283
<ubot2> intrader: Bug 652283 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/652283 is private
<skeeby> then u have the current RC as far as i know, thats how i understand it
<yofel> intrader: you're running today's maverick with all updates? then that's the RC
<skeeby> ill have to wait till that one gets looked over to check out that bug
<intrader> yofel, I have not noticed any updates since a couple of days ago - so I assume I am running 10.10 beta
<yofel> people always think the milestones are something exceptional, but they're only names for the maverick archive on the specific date, so iso testing and stuff can be handled easier
<intrader> yofel, should I run `sudo apt-get upgrade`?
<yofel> intrader: if you want to make sure, run 'sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<skeeby> intrader, lol u broke your mouse
<intrader> yofel, I will do that now. It should not hurt. Except it may take time
<intrader> skeeby, I still have it running around the room!
<skeeby> rofl
<intrader> skeeby, what is rofl - I am a newbie to these terms
<yofel> rolling on the floor laughing
<intrader> yofel, skeeby: rofl
<intrader> yofel, update of eclipse taking its time!
<yofel> I can imaging that
<intrader> yofel, it is still light out here!
<skeeby> can someone take a look at bug 651782 for me? im attempting to find relevant log data to post, but im not really sure what sort of errors i am looking for
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 651782 in friendly-recovery (Ubuntu) "booting into recovery mode and selecting resume normal boot brings you to a text login (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/651782
<intrader> yofel, still busy, but I found a way to bring up bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/652283
<ubot2> intrader: Error: Bug #652283 is private.
<intrader> I have reported bug 652470 which has the working of bug 652283, but is not classified as private.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 652470 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Shell scripts require execute permission to execute (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/652470
<ubot2> intrader: Bug 652283 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/652283 is private
<intrader> yofel, all updated
<skeeby> ive been reading the wiki and came across https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures, but i dont see much that would help debugging the recovery mode problems described. any feedback is appreciated
<skeeby> intrader, in your new bug you mention that you dont have to check the "executable" option for .exe files. is that correct?
<mrand> skeeby: I believe every bootup (not just recovery mode) results in a text login - it's just that when a graphical window manager is enabled, it switches to that at some point.  Have you already verified the linux bootline is correct for recovery mode (compare it against non-recovery mode)?
<skeeby> well this bug is an actual regression.  persia was helping me with it last night.
<kklimonda> skeeby: you can't open .exe files by double clicking them by default - even if they have +x bit set
<kklimonda> intrader: skeeby: also, as I've mentioned yesterday the change mentioned in 652470 has most likely be done by the upstream
<kklimonda> and, as it' fits our Security Policy, the chance to change that on our own is pretty slim.
<kklimonda> (when I right-click on .exe I get "open with archive manager" and today has been the first time I've tried that so it;s probably the default behaviour)
<hggdh> intrader: do you have wine installed?
<kklimonda> (for the reference check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Policies#Execute-Permission%20Bit%20Required)
<hggdh> kklimonda: it is expected -- .bat, .exe, etc are worked on by wine
<skeeby> mrand, the bug is actually a regression beginning with 10.04.  unless the functionality was purposefully removed for some reason (which i do not know), GDM should still be able to start
<hggdh> if you have wine, double-clicking should work
<kklimonda> hggdh: they are applications, just as any othe rapplications they should follow the policy
<kklimonda> hggdh: a malicious wine application can do as much a damage as a native one
<skeeby> mrand, i was working with persia on this last night, reproduced it myself before i confirmed it. i havent been able to work with kompute yet though, just tryin to get mroe info on it
<kklimonda> hggdh: by default wine prefix has a z: drive symlinked to /
<mrand> skeeby: yeah, I saw.  Just trying to give you some ideas on where to look.
<skeeby> mrand, what are u refering to when u say the bootline?
<kklimonda> hggdh: also /usr/bin/cautious-launcher has been made for wine explicitly :)
<skeeby> im not familiar with that, or im having a brainfart
<kklimonda> (it checks if .exe has a +x bit set and refuses to launch it otherwise)
<mrand> skeeby: I guess it is more properly "boot option configuration line", according to this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<hggdh> kklimonda: yes
<hggdh> skeeby: I have the same behaviour, just never bothered about it. It is a bug, indeed
<hggdh> please open (right now) against linux, this will collect all necessary data
<skeeby> mrand, so youre say it may be a problem with the default boot options for recovery mode?
<mrand> skeeby: yep.  I'm saying I would check there first, since I believe that may be one control point for that behavior.
<BUGabundo> evening everyone
<kees> 21:44 < kklimonda> skeeby: you can't open .exe files by double clicking them by default - even if they have +x bit set
<kees> ^^ that's not true.
<kees> you can only double-click IF they have +x
<kees> (only yeah, you need wine installed)
<skeeby> mrand, /boot/grub/menu.lst , so would u suggest making that an attachment for the bug?
<kklimonda> kees: hmm, so I have something broken :)
<skeeby> yeah mine dont open by default either
<skeeby> unless i check the executable part
<kklimonda> well, it doesn't work for me anyway
<kklimonda> which is weird - I haven't had wine installed till now
<kklimonda> interesting - I have this in /usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache:
<kklimonda> application/x-ms-dos-executable=file-roller.desktop;wine.desktop;
<mrand> skeeby: I don't know if you need to blindly attach it... I'm guessing it is the same as other users if this problem is reproducible.  if you have time, I was suggesting studying the options to see if that is perhaps the cause.
<kklimonda> and file-roller does associate itself with application/x-ms-dos-executable mimetype..
<skeeby> ok im not too familiar with those options myself
<hggdh> skeeby: did you change your Grub2 configuration? If not, don't worry about it
<skeeby> and i cant even copy a backup for it for some reason... trying to copy it to a backup file produces "cannot stat /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<skeeby> no i havent messed with it
<hggdh> skeeby: what version of Ubuntu?
<skeeby> its the default config, an dim in 10.10
<hggdh> skeeby: OK. I have the same thing (as I said earlier)
<hggdh> so, right now, (1) boot into recoevery mode; (2) exit recovery mode -- you should eventually get either the GDM screen or a login prompt;
<hggdh> (3) if GDM, no problems, done; (4) if console login, login as you, and then 'sudo start gdm' <- this will give you GDM;
<hggdh> (5) on a terminal (under GDM) run 'ubuntu-bug linux'
<hggdh> and open the bug. I doubt this is a linux issue, but it will collect all possible data
<skeeby> is that gonna creat a new bug report?
<hggdh> skeeby: yes
<skeeby> is there a way to just append the info to the current, or will i have to mark it as a dupe
<mrand> according to that bootoptions page, "-s or s or single" diables gdm
<hggdh> if you already have one, then run on a terminal 'ubuntu-bug xxxxx' where xxxxx is your bug number
<hggdh> skeeby: but you MUST have booted in recovery mode
<skeeby> kk, do i need to be the reporter of the parent bug to do that?
<hggdh> skeeby: what parent bug?
<skeeby> bug 651782
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 651782 in friendly-recovery (Ubuntu) "booting into recovery mode and selecting resume normal boot brings you to a text login (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/651782
<skeeby> i want to add the data that this is going to collect to that report
<hggdh> skeeby: the bug is already confirmed, why do you want more data there?
<skeeby> to determine the cause
<skeeby> i mean, determining the cause is the next step right? lol
<hggdh> skeeby: indeed. But collecting data will not help it any -- unless *you* are working to find out what it is
<skeeby> well *trying* to
<hggdh> we know how to reproduce -- and (at least for me) it is very easy: boot in recovery mode, exit recovery mode
<skeeby> pretty new to debugging linux though
<skeeby> yup
<hggdh> skeeby: so, it is possible init is not running gdm when exiting recovery
<hggdh> or an init state is not set
<skeeby> trying to set init state manually does not work either
<hggdh> one chance is to boot setting init to debug, and -- then, I agree -- saving the data
<hggdh> but saving data now will not help much, a developer can easily reproduce it
<skeeby> oh ok i get what you are saying
<skeeby> so if its easily reproduced like that no additional info is needed?
<hggdh> right now, no additional info. There *might* be a need for more data later, after someone starts working on it; but then the request will be much more directed
<hggdh> skeeby: even more, the bug is already Confirmed
<skeeby> yeah
<skeeby> so pretty much someone from bug control just needs to mark as triage and send it away?
<hggdh> yes, but there is no need here -- friendly-recovery is a package created by us
<hggdh> (which is to say, upstream is Ubuntu)
<skeeby> ah ok
<skeeby> hggdh, thanks for goin over this with me
<hggdh> skeeby: you are welcome. Thank YOU for helping
<skeeby> just doin my best to make sure my contributions dont make things worse =p
<persia> hggdh, Just in case the background was missing: skeeby is the person who confirmed 651782 and was digging towards triage at my suggestion (although, yes, it's hard)
<hggdh> persia: oh. I did not know
<hggdh> persia: I think a good start would be to set 'init=/sbin/init --debug' on grub, and boot to recovery
<persia> skeeby, ^^
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-10-01
<skeeby> hggdh, will that generate an output file for the --debug
<hggdh> skeeby: yes, under /var/log/daemon.log
<hggdh> rather, in
<skeeby> gotchya
<skeeby> i will do that next chance i get
<skeeby> persia, btw hi ^_^
<hggdh> skeeby: it is also a good idea to run this through a normal boot (so you will have a reference to look at)
<hggdh> skeeby: finally, you will have to at least look at /etc/init/gdm.conf to find out what are the requirements for GDM to start
<skeeby> got it
<drizzle> can someone mark https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/652568 as wishlist
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 652568 in empathy (Ubuntu) "new chat doesn't open new window (no setting available) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> drizzle: done
<drizzle> thank you
<hggdh> yw
<intrader> I had been following on bug 652470 with kklimonda. Nothing conclusive yet, but strange behaviors noticed.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 652470 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Shell scripts require execute permission to execute (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/652470
<persia> intrader, I think you have three bugs there.  1) weaknesses in MIME handling for #! scripts, 2) lack of "Execute as root..." functionality in MIME handling for #! scripts, and 3) issues with MIME handling for .EXE, .COM, .BAT
<persia> Note that one has to attend to filesystem limitations, etc. for the third item, which is sure to cause significant confusion for many who may be able to replicate the issue.
<persia> I'll mention that most of the "Execute as root" stuff currently tends to just-work if one was able to execute as root recently (sudo caching), and may need significant work if someone wants a policykit-based solution (so I expect #2 to be the hardest of the described issues to resolve)
<persia> Oh, and I'm convinced none of it is nautilus: it's the MIME hinting providers (although some of this might be in nautilus-data, anything that happens to be there is just masking other bugs)
<rbhatta> for the 3rd issue the desired operation should not take any action unless wine is installed
<rbhatta> if wine is installed then it should open with it. else any binary extension from Windows / Mac / RPM should not take any action
<rbhatta> and for the 2nd issue, isnt there a plugin for nautilus which allows "open as root".. i am trying to look it up
<rbhatta> i am unable to get the plugin to work.. but i think the plugin is called nautilus-gksu
<persia> rbhatta, Nice investigation.  Sounds like #2 can become fixable.  #3 is still a bug in WINE: it oughtn't run stuff that isn't executable.
<persia> Do we already have bugs for these against nautilus-gksu and WINE?
 * persia sees heaps of nautilus-gksu bugs against gksu, and isn't sure which is right in the slightest
<persia> rbhatta, Would you say the WINE bit is bug #355005
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 355005 in wine (Ubuntu) (and 4 other projects) "Malicious executable code defaults to "Open with", cannot be changed (dups: 2) (heat: 248)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/355005
<persia> No.  The fix for that doesn't solve the issue in bug #652470
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 652470 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Shell scripts require execute permission to execute (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/652470
<persia> Could someone double-check my partial-triage comment in 652470?
<persia> If (as is suspected) bug #652283 is private as a security bug, could someone make it public, or if it needs be private, subscribe the bug supervisors for WINE?
<ubot2> persia: Bug 652283 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/652283 is private
<persia> ubot2, I know.  That's why I asked about it :p
<ubot2> persia: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<persia> I would never make that mistake
<m4rtin> is there any non-graphical interface to "ubuntu-bug" that I can use? Trying to run it on a friend's machine over the internet and the connection keeps dying when using the graphical interface
<kklimonda> apport-cli
<kklimonda> m4rtin: ^
<nigelb> beat me to it
<m4rtin> thank you :)
<Tiibiidii> uhm
<Tiibiidii> today i noticed one thing
<Tiibiidii> mono executable
<Tiibiidii> mono executables
<Tiibiidii> have the wine icon
<Tiibiidii> and indeed, by right clicking it says x-ms-dos-executable
<Tiibiidii> but if i check from the commandline
<Tiibiidii> i get:
<Tiibiidii> PE32 executable for MS Windows (console) Intel 80386 32-bit Mono/.Net assembly
<Tiibiidii> and, being a mono executable, it could be better off with another icon
<Tiibiidii> can someone here who doesn't have wine installed, tell me how are displayed his mono icons?
<Tiibiidii> (you can find a mono executable in /usr/lib/tomboy/Tomboy.exe for example)
<rbhatta> persia, i apologize... I joined the bug squad today.. so not sure of the old bugs.. learning the process as we go along... I will look through and let you know on the wine bug
<AbhiJit> hi
<njin> pedro_
<njin> pedro_: are you around ?
<pedro_> njin, hola!
<pedro_> yes i'm around
<njin> hola pedro
<njin> pedro_: i0m having too report with dpkg issue of packages not installed that are installed
<rbhatta> hi, regarding the bug when editing path in location bar, delete key is eaten by file view (i.e., *deletes files*) Bug #652089
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 652089 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "when editing path in location bar, delete key is eaten by file view (i.e., *deletes files*) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/652089
<rbhatta> i am unable to reproduce this... the only diff b/n the reporters machine and mine is the encryption of the fs
<pedro_> rbhatta, are you on Maverick or Lucid?
<rbhatta> lucid
<pedro_> rbhatta, could you please comment on the report and set it to Incomplete?
<pedro_> rbhatta, i cannot reproduce it with Maverick either
<rbhatta> sure doing it right now....
<rbhatta> thanks
<pedro_> rbhatta, maybe you can also ask to the reporter for reproduction on a new user on the system
<pedro_> rbhatta, thanks to you for helping!
<rbhatta> hmm
<jonasfa> Maverick RC's Empathy seems to fail to connect to google talk
<jonasfa> tried several times. it works fine when I pick Jabber though
<AbhiJit> jonasfa, you are asking for help? ask in #ubuntu+1
<pedro_> jonasfa, works fine here
<jonasfa> pedro_: it's easiyl reproductible. every time I pick "Google Talk" as protocol, it fails with "Network error"
<jonasfa> pedro_: when I pick Jabber and fill in the server address mannually, it works though
<pedro_> I'm connected to it
<pedro_> jonasfa, let me try with other account, one sec
<AbhiJit> is there channel for ubuntu paperclip?
<jonasfa> pedro_: ok. i'm using a common google account (not g-apps)
<AbhiJit> oh
<AbhiJit> papercuts i mean
<pedro_> jonasfa, yeah same thing with a new account, may you please open a new bug report so we  can follow up there?
<pedro_> jonasfa, please use: ubuntu-bug empathy
<jonasfa> pedro_: sure. ok
<pedro_> jonasfa, thank you!
<jonasfa> pedro_: ty too ;)
<pedro_> request_connection_cb: RequestConnection failed: Account parameter 'server' may not be set to an empty string <- that might be it
<jonasfa> pedro_: it had already been reported: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/649561
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 649561 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Empathy 2.32.0 no connection to gtalk possible (Maverick) (affects: 7) (dups: 3) (heat: 50)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<pedro_> jonasfa, even  better :-)
<hggdh> @bug-controllers: can one of you answer Jack Leigh's request for admission? I have, but I would like to have a second vote
<meetingology`> hggdh: Error: "bug-controllers:" is not a valid command.
<hggdh> darn. forgot the meeting bot :-(
<pedro_> it was the empty server string the log showed :
<pedro_> - empathy_account_settings_set_string (settings, "server", NULL); <-
<pedro_> jonasfa, ^
<seb128> pedro_, I think cassidy and didrocks discussed a fix for that earlier
<seb128> pedro_, didrocks said he would upload it
<pedro_> so it's on the latest build?
 * pedro_ checks
<seb128> pedro_, no, it has been commited to git today
<seb128> you can ask didrocks about it
<jonasfa> pedro_: i see.. also, i've been on a situation while installing the maverick rc
<jonasfa> it might not not be a bug but it's certainly a usability issue
<pedro_> seb128, will do thanks
<jonasfa> i couldn't connect to my wi-fi network because my keyboard layout was set up yep
<jonasfa> my network passwrd contains a special character that i couldn't type
<pedro_> jonasfa, yeah, and the workaround is pretty easy, just enable a jabber account and that's it
<jonasfa> pedro_: sure
<pedro_> jonasfa, that was during the installation or after it ?
<jonasfa> during the installation
<jonasfa> pedro_: in maverick installation there's a feature that downloads and installs updates during the installation
<jonasfa> pedro_: as i couldn't set up my network (because of my keyboard), i coudn't benefit from this feature
<pedro_> jonasfa, so the problem was before, on the keyboard language selection?
<jonasfa> pedro_: the keyboard language selection is shown AFTER the moment when i could choose to download updates
<pedro_> jonasfa, file a bug for it then, were you testing with the live cd?
<jonasfa> yes.. a live USB stick actually
<jonasfa> pedro_: i've got another one on the installer xD
<pedro_> ok best thing to do is to file a bug :-)
<jonasfa> it would be very useful if the battery indicator were shown during the installarion
<jonasfa> pedro_:ok :)
<charlie-tca> jonasfa: was that the checkbox for downloads shown first?
<jonasfa> charlie-tca: yes
<charlie-tca> It should have a box you can check to have the updates downloaded during the install, which you can put the check in. It doesn't actually do that until after all the other information is submitted and the slideshow starts
<jonasfa> does anybody knows the ubuntu installer "package"?
<jonasfa> i'm having trouble trying to fill a bug for the ubuntu installer :( `ubuntu-bug` requires a package name, but I don't know it
<pedro_> jonasfa, ubiquity
<jonasfa> pedro_: ty
<pedro_> yw
<jonasfa> nice.. now i think i found a bug in ubuntu-bug
<jonasfa> when i click "Send report" it fails with message: "Cannot connect to crash database, please check your Internet connection.
<jonasfa> [Errno 13]\n Permission denied: '/var/log/installer/casper.log'"
<mrand> jonasfa: not sure what's up with that... I filed a bug with an RC using ubuntu-bug without problem.
<jonasfa> mrand: me too.. maybe it's related to reporting a bug about a package that's not installed.. dunno
<jonasfa> mrand: the package i tried to report a bug is ubiquity
<mrand> jonasfa: mine was too
<jonasfa> mrand: haven't it failed?
<jonasfa> mrand: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/653046
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 653046 in apport (Ubuntu) "[Maverick] ubuntu-bug fails when reporting a bug about ubiquity (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<jonasfa> mrand: i've included screenshot
<joumetal> does ubuntu-bug need sudo?
<vish> joumetal: noe
<mrand> joumetal: not if you are creating a new report
<vish> nope*
<jonasfa> it worked with sudo!
<jonasfa> ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<vish> joumetal: it will ask for password if you are trying to grab an admin-access only file..
<vish> like for xorg bugs which try to grab gdm logs
<mrand> jonasfa: were you doing it from an installed system?  I was doing it from the live CD.
<jonasfa> mrand: installed system
<jonasfa> mrand: maverick RC
<jonasfa> mrand: ubuntu-bug works just fine for any other package but ubiquity
<vish> installed sys has ubiquity ??
<jonasfa> vish: no
<jonasfa> vish: it was mentioned at the report content
<mrand> you had to install it.  That system is turned off right now, so I can't test for another 12 hours.
<vish> ah nvm then. i dint read the full backlog ;)
<kamusin> :)
<bdmurray> jcastro: so what were you interested in?
<jcastro> bdmurray: I would like a list of everyone who is in bugcontrol, sorted by # of bugs linked to an upstream bug tracker
<jcastro> and patches too if we can get that
<bdmurray> jcastro: bug watches added or bugs forwarded upstream?
<jcastro> bdmurray: oooh, both!
<bdmurray> jcastro: well, I'm not certain how achievable the later is ;-)
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> whichever spits out a bunch of numbers to allow me to determine if people that I'm putting in bugcontrol on behalf of upstream projects are making a difference.
<jcastro> bdmurray: so I can either do "this is why your project needs someone in Ubuntu, find one!" or if I need to determine that my efforts are total fail
<intrader> I notice and interesting behavior of shell scripts - 'exec' command within the shells script does not execute a file if the permissions are set to '-rwxr-xr--'; but if I execute the script via `./script-name.sh` the `exec` command works fine.
<hggdh> intrader: can you give me an example? Works for me
<intrader> hggdh, please download the one-click image from pharo.org. This file has a shell script Pharo.sh which contains an exec of sqeuakvm. If you wish I can pastebin the script
<intrader> hggdh, sorry that is squeakvm
<intrader> hggdh, did you execute the script file via the context menu's 'Open'?
<hggdh> intrader: I got to pharo.org, but I see no script
<intrader> hggdh, there is a download for the one-click image
<hggdh> heh. I see no one-click image
<hggdh> intrader: just pastebin it, please
<AlexzAK> hggdh: Hi! How you doing? I readed copyright file from package mascyma_0.59-1ubuntu3_all.deb (bug #652299). It says "It was Debianised by Ubuntu MOTU Developers". So package maintainer is not debian. Maintainer is ubuntu-motu!
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 652299 in mascyma (Ubuntu) "Package does not contain .desktop file, so dont displayed in menu (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/652299
<intrader> hggdh, here is the pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/504044/
<hggdh> AlexzAK: give me a few
<AlexzAK> hggdh: ok. I'll wait...
<intrader> hggdh, the one click url is http://gforge.inria.fr/frs/download.php/27303/Pharo-1.1-OneClick.zip
<hggdh> intrader: should work. I am guessing you are getting the wrong ROOT
<hggdh> intrader: change it as in http://paste.ubuntu.com/504049/ and run again, then look at the generated output
<hggdh> AlexzAK: yes indeed, this is an Ubuntu-maintained package (or so it seems, not in Debian)
<AlexzAK> hggdh: You sayed this bug should be fixed at upstream... I thinked upstream is debian, but i was wrong... So upstream provides incorrect deb package build script. Mainainer (ubuntu-motu) uses it. I think this bug should be fixed by maintainer and optionally commited to upstream. Am i right?
<intrader> hggdh, there is no output. If I run as `./pharo.sh` it works. It only fails in the case of the 'Open' in the context menu.
<hggdh> AlexzAK: yes, but I cannot find any reference to whom is upstream for it
<hggdh> intrader: context menu of what? Nautilus?
<intrader> hggdh, yes - by the way, I had no idea that Gnome was called nautilus
<intrader> hggdh, please refer to bug 652470 for background - and there are comments by various persons. It appears that the behavior is changing as we speak; yesterday, nautilus did not offer the 'Open' only 'Open with gedit'
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 652470 in wine1.2 (Ubuntu) "Shell scripts require execute permission to execute (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/652470
<hggdh> intrader: I created a small test case. It runs fine from the Nautilus context menu (http://pastebin.com/XdjZKJhg)
<intrader> hggdh, I have no idea which it insists in 'wine1.2'; this is not a wine issue.
<hggdh> I will correct
<AlexzAK> hggdh: Copyright file says "http://home.arcor.de/mulk/index.xhtml.en" (last update at 2006) and emails gericht@users.sourceforge.net, mulk@mbenkard.de
<hggdh> AlexzAK: file name, please
<intrader> hggdh, as to your pastebin, the exec is referencing a shell file - I bet it has the executable permission on it. The problem in the pharo one-click is with the squeakvm file.
<hggdh> intrader: shell-executable files *MUST* have X on
<intrader> hggdh, not true for all ubuntus before 10.10, opensuse, mandriva, and unix opensolaris
<hggdh> the shell 'exec' will only work if this is true.
<hggdh> if it worked before, then this was a HUGE security exposure
<pedro_> i don't understand the .exe .bat etc part
<intrader> hggdh, again for exec - not true for all ubuntus before 10.10, opensuse, mandriva, and unix opensolaris
<pedro_> why is that a security issue for us?
<hggdh> pedro_: it is not...
<pedro_> this is not ms.
<intrader> hggdh, pedro, image an .exe file that does not use libraries, but it is simply a rootkit.
<pedro_> if you follow the same workflow using the command line
<pedro_> what would you expect to happen?
<AlexzAK> hggdh: This file http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/maverick/mascyma/maverick/annotate/head%3A/debian/packages
<pedro_> intrader, so exe as in a mono built ? otherwise i don't understand.
<intrader> hggdh, pedro, but let's not talk about the security implications of allowing .exe, .bar, and .com file that is handled by bug 652283
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 652283 in ubuntu "Shell scripts require executable permission - prior ubuntus and unix do not (affects: 1) (heat: 262)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/652283
<pedro_> intrader, i'm still wondering about the other part though
<intrader> hggdh, pedro, wow, without informing me, 652283 is no longer a security issue bug
<pedro_> intrader, what would you expect if you try the same workflow from the command line?
<pedro_> re the open part on nautilus
<intrader> hggdh, pedro, same behavior as from the nautilus context menu selection of 'Open'
<hggdh> intrader: 652283 was close INVALID. An explanation of (1) why it is not a security bug, and (2) why it is invalid is provided in the comments
<pedro_> intrader, so you're saying that all the files should have an executable flag?
<pedro_> that sounds really bad to me.
<hggdh> I am fundamentally against...
<pedro_> and if you want to set the executable flag from nautilus is pretty easy, right click, allow the file to be executed
<pedro_> and that's all
<pedro_> i  still don't see why that should be changed
<intrader> hggdh, pedro, no only script files once the '#!' is examined
<AbhiJit> om26er, hey what happen?
<hggdh> intrader: NEVER! This would allow for downloaded files to execute arbritarily
<pedro_> intrader, same thing, do you expect the same from the command line then?
<intrader> hggdh, pedro, right click does not bring up the 'Open' for script files that do not have the execute permissions on; contrary to all other linuces, and unices
<hggdh> intrader: other linuxes, unixes are dangerous, then
<hggdh> intrader: this is a security exposure, and (even more) goes against a basic *IX paradigm: executables MUST have the eXecute bit on
<pedro_> sounds really odd that you can 'execute' anything
<pedro_> you might want to file bugs for those distros instead
<hggdh> I certainly would vote against making Ubuntu another Windows-like system in this respect
<intrader> hggdh, pedro, what I notice is the different behavior - and try the script file with proper '#!'  in 9.04, mandriva, opensuse, etc.
<hggdh> intrader: if previous Ubuntu versions allowed files starting with a shebang to run even without the X bit on, they were insecure
<hggdh> (I cannot test, do not have any older Ubuntu desktop available)
<pedro_> intrader, btw fedora 13 is not doing that either
<pedro_> just tested it with a live cd
<AbhiJit> om26er, u thr?
<intrader> hggdh, pedro, it is odd, but that's the way it was. Now you are denying that capability for all script files requiring the executable bit - and, true they were different, not insecure per se.
<hggdh> intrader: it is odd that this was allowed, not that this is not allowed anymore.
<intrader> pedro, fedora 11, does as does ubuntu 9.04
<AbhiJit> bye and gn all
<pedro_> intrader, old releases, right.
<AbhiJit> bye om26er going now sleeping! :D
<hggdh> intrader: allowing files without the X bit to execute is a security exposure. As simple as that
<intrader> pedro, hggdh, I agree, but the new way is way incompatible - you will see a lot of flak from the python and perl camps
<intrader> pedro, hggdh, I don't know the reason behind the behavior, but is seems to defer to the shell interpreter security decisions.
<hggdh> intrader: they will adapt if needed. We are not going to (re)open a can of worms because of flak. This is -- in this case -- a security issue
<njin> hello to all . usb speakers play sound fine in gnome, but he has to change settings to play kde games https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/650785 my external jack speaker works fine with kdegame
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 650785 in ubuntu "usb audio issue with kdegames (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<pedro_> intrader, is not an issue for the packages on Ubuntu which are using perl/python scripts on it
<AlexzAK> intrader: if i want to execute any file, i'll give em +x... i think this is standard way to execute file
<hggdh> intrader: no, it does not. It defers to the *IX system security principles
<pedro_> so i don't think we're way incompatible
<pedro_> if you want to execute something, set the executable bit
<pedro_> as said previously, we should behave the same way the command line does
<pedro_> can you execute files without having the executable bit from the command line with a ./blah ?
<pedro_> no you can't
<pedro_> why we should go the other way around ?
<pedro_> but anyways, you're welcome to write to the kernel list and ask for that
<intrader> pedro, hggdh, that is a ubuntu decision - that requires a lot of change to a lot of script files worldwide; we shall see. As to the problem I am experiencing with the pharo one-click
<hggdh> intrader: no, this is not really an Ubuntu decision. It is common sense, and any other *IX that does not do the same is exposing their users to arbritrary code execution
<intrader> pedro, what I describe is that from the context menu 'Open' the script does not complete (perhaps due to the squeakvm exec call, I don't know) - from the command line `./pharo.sh` works just fine
<hggdh> intrader: I asked you to change the script like the sample I gave you. Only by looking at the output we will be able to find out *what*, and *where* is the problem
<intrader> hggdh, pedro: What decision was made by the developer between 9.04 and 10. The script you sent has executable bits on the shell scripts that execute with the `exec` command.
<njin> kde users bug 652863
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 652863 in ubuntu "plasma-panel and window-decorations not transparent (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/652863
<intrader> hggdh, pedro: that also works for me. As you see you are requiring change to the scripts to run in the new-fangled ubuntu
<hggdh> intrader: (1) add a '-x' on the #! /bin/sh line; (2) add a 'exec > /tmp/output.$$.log 2>&1' as the first line after the shebang
<hggdh> intrader: (3) pastebin the resulting file after you try to execute
<intrader> hggdh, I will do that to find out what is going on
<intrader> hggdh, damm, vi is not working - no commands for cursor movement.
<hggdh> AlexzAK: so this seems to be an UBuntu package for real
<hggdh> AlexzAK: all we need, then, is to add in the .desktop, and propose a debdiff/bzr branch
<AlexzAK> hggdh: You saying we need to make new bzr branch with fix?
<intrader> hggdh, damm, vi working - my mistake
<hggdh> AlexzAK: this is an option, yes. All that is needed is to get the .desktop file moved to the right place
<hggdh> AlexzAK: now, *what* is the right place... I do not know, I am not heavy on Gnome (mostly command-line)
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<hggdh> AlexzAK: I *think* it might be /usr/share/applications
<AlexzAK> hggdh: Right place is /usr/share/applications/ ... I'll try to do it...
<AlexzAK> hggdh: yes it is
<hggdh> AlexzAK: good! I just learned something...
<intrader> hggdh, the script is failing on account of the `dirname $0` command. This does not work in 10.10 RC. Here is the log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/504081/
<hggdh> intrader: <sigh/>. No it does work on 10.10 as it worked before. You have a path with a space... You have to quote it
<hggdh> hey pedro_ , I was to ask you this for a while, and kept forgetting: do you have admin rights on b.g.o? Olav was giving admin to editbugs/canconfirm to people interested
<pedro_> hggdh, yeah i do have admins rights there
<pedro_> want me to delete your account ?
<pedro_> ;-)
<hggdh> pedro_: I thouht so, but decided to confirm :-)
<hggdh> pedro_: no, please no
 * hggdh kneels and begs
<pedro_> it's good to have more people with those though :-)
<pedro_> haha
 * pedro_ hugs hggdh
 * hggdh hugs pedro_ back, happy
<intrader> hggdh, I will change the folder - I see the problem. Works as expected - the pharo.sh from the context menu and ./pharo.sh. Thanks for help
<hggdh> intrader: you are welcome
<hggdh> BTW -- bug-controllers: we have applications waiting for feedback (at least two)
<hggdh> pedro_: Jack Leigh applied on Aug 25th, still waiting for another reviewer, care to look at his application?
<pedro_> hggdh, yes, i'll have a look
<hggdh> pedro_: IOU
<hggdh> me hugs pedro_. Again :-)
<pedro_> lot of love in this channel ;-)
 * pedro_ hugs hggdh
<innerand> Hello, does anybody know how to report 'bugs' with mirror-servers?
<innerand> the problem is the lagis-mirror(Austria)
<innerand> It is set by default for ubuntu users in austria
<AlexzAK> hggdh: I have worked version at https://code.launchpad.net/~alexzak/bzr/mascyma, and i've attached patch to bug #652299. Can you check my actions and patch?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 652299 in mascyma (Ubuntu) "Package does not contain .desktop file, so dont displayed in menu (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/652299
<hggdh> AlexzAK: looks good. Did you rebuild the package with youyr patch?
<AlexzAK> hggdh: yes and it works for me
<hggdh> great!
<hggdh> thank you
<AlexzAK> hggdh: But, i think, some one else should check it
<hggdh> it will be checked
<AlexzAK> hggdh: That was fun enough! Very interesting... Thank you.
<hggdh> AlexzAK: heh. Thank you for helping, we appreciate it.
<AlexzAK> np
<devildante> everyone: do you think I should apply for universe-contributors? Do you think I'm enough experienced?
<kklimonda> devildante: you should ask that people you were working with
<devildante> kklimonda: right, I'll ask on -desktop
<devildante> thanks :)
<kamusin> I have trouble while I trying to do an apt-get source package with maverick maybe is a known one.. apt tell me that extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_maverick-xx-x-x-x don't exists
<charlie-tca> kamusin: it should exist, but you need to add the gpg key for it
<charlie-tca> If you run sudo apt-get update, it should tell you the key is missing
<bdmurray> pedro_: I haven't rebooted in quite some time and forgot that logging in via gdm logs me out right away
<bdmurray> pedro_: however, stopping gdm and start x works fine
<kamusin> I have checked and actually doesn't exists
<pedro_> bdmurray, i had a similar one on my laptop a few weeks ago and upgrading to the latest solved that
<kamusin> tried to change to a couple of mirrors is the same behaviour
<pedro_> bdmurray, the first time when trying to log in logged me out and gdm was restarted then the second time worked, but now it's solved at least here
<charlie-tca> kamusin: I don't get that here.
<kamusin> charlie-tca, well thanks any way, I think I will run a rsync of my rc image
<pedro_> kamusin, do you have any PPA added there?
<kamusin> nothing.. is a fresh installation of rc
<pedro_> weird
<pedro_> hello charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> kamusin: oops, I don't even have that in sources. It won't error if it doesn't appear?
<charlie-tca> Hello, pedro_
<charlie-tca> that is a change in maverick. I ran into it during testing
<charlie-tca> All I have on it is bug 650525
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 650525 in ubuntu-extras-keyring (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 3 other projects) "Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release ; missing key (affects: 3) (heat: 16)" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/650525
<kamusin> maybe was that I don't mark the checkbox for upgrade all packages while is installing
<bdmurray> pedro_: I'm fully up to date afaict
<bdmurray> well at least update-manager says I am but when I ssh in it says something else ;-)
<pedro_> lol
<pedro_> hi mgunes!
<bdmurray> I wonder if that is because motd is behind
<pedro_> bdmurray, may you open a bug about it ? make sure to attach the :0.log :0.log.1 from /var/log/gdm and the Xorg log as well
<pedro_> maybe the motd is broken ;-)
<pedro_> i'm sure it's vish fault again
<vish>  :-)
<vish> now someone give a stable stock kernel for one release atleast!!! :(
<bdmurray> pedro_: there is no gdm package hook?
 * pedro_ check
<pedro_> bdmurray, nones, I'll file a bug and create one for it ;-)
<pedro_> we just need a few logs to be attached to it
<kamusin> charlie-tca, I reinstalled ubuntu-extras-keyring and all it's fine again
<kamusin> :)
<charlie-tca> great
<bdmurray> pedro_: I could test it for you! ;-)
<AlexzAK> Could you explain me how to found Krusader package for Ubuntu 8.10? It is not listed at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/krusader :'(
<AlexzAK> I want it to check bug #320140
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 320140 in krusader (Ubuntu) "can't copy between two sftp connections (heat: 5)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320140
<charlie-tca> AlexzAK: exists here at that url
<charlie-tca> version was 2.0.0-0ubuntu1
<charlie-tca> easy way to see it, right-click the package, open in new tab. On top, click overview. Jaunty is 8.10
<jibel> charlie-tca, jaunty is 9.04
<charlie-tca> youŕe right
<charlie-tca> AlexzAK: 8.10 was Intrepid, which is now EOL. the packages no longer exist because it is no longer supported.
<AlexzAK> charlie-tca: 8.10 is interpid... But i get the idea... I found list at https://launchpad.net/krusader/+packages
<AlexzAK> charlie-tca: But bug #320140 exsists...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 320140 in krusader (Ubuntu) "can't copy between two sftp connections (heat: 5)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320140
<charlie-tca> If the issue can be verified in Lucid or Maverick, it is still valid. Otherwise, it can be closed using the standard response for EOL
<AlexzAK> I use kruseder and i think in 10.10 issue exsists... I can check it 2010-10-04
<charlie-tca> Then add a comment to say that, and add the tag "maverick" to it
<AlexzAK> thanx
<vish> pedro_: kermiac was looking for apport hooks to write , why are you being selfish ;p
<pedro_> vish, well i can assign the bug to him ;-)
<vish> pedro_: cool! he enjoys writing them :)
<pedro_> will do it ;-)
<pedro_> ok i gotta run, see you guys later!
<cjae> a wireless card shouldnt be listed as eth1 right?
<kklimonda> it shouldn't
<cjae> I cant get the wireless card is my netbook to run right but it is listed as eth1
<cjae> the ethernet works fine
<cjae> kubuntu 10.10
<cjae> it appears that the 64 bit version of kubuntu doesnt do the sensing of netbook or not either
<Nafallo> my wireless card is as well. broadcom STA driver.
<Nafallo> can't really see why it shouldn't though.
<cjae> Nafallo: are you on 10.10?
<Nafallo> yeah
<Nafallo> i386
<cjae> must just be an issue on 64 bit
<cjae> user management in kde 4.5.1 only asks for password once during a password change :/
<cjae> not cool
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-10-02
<yofel> iirc udev is responsible for the naming, not sure which file though
<cjae> kubuntu-10.10-rc-desktop-i386 doesnt "sense" netbook either
<AbhiJit> hi
<AbhiJit> hey vish
<AbhiJit> i think its genuine wishlist.
<AbhiJit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/651560
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 651560 in hundredpapercuts "Simple way to know distro version and architecture (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<AbhiJit> vish, what do you think?
<AbhiJit> i also wanted this papercut in my lucid
<nigelb> AbhiJit: have you read the papercuts definition?
<AbhiJit> nigelb, yah some time ago
<AbhiJit> nigelb, i was thinking of this information for new user is good
<AbhiJit> nigelb, if you people have already discussed this bug then leave it
<nigelb> well, vish did post a really nice solution to that
<AbhiJit> oh
<AbhiJit> but it doesnt cover the 32 or 64 bit version
<nigelb> that might be worthy of a bug, not a papercut tough.
<nigelb> *though
<AbhiJit> ohhh
<AbhiJit> is ther any way we can shift this to 'bug' category?
<AbhiJit> or should i tell that user to open new bug in 'bug' category?
<nigelb> I can't think of a particular package to file it against.
<nigelb> g00=30
<nigelb> grrr
<AbhiJit> that help file 'About Ubuntu' that file?
<AbhiJit> this issue is still existed with me but its influence is not los
<AbhiJit> low
<AbhiJit> i mean early firefox was very evil now its a little evil
<AbhiJit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/571101
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 571101 in firefox (Ubuntu) "firefox 3.6.3 freezes regularly and becomes unusable (affects: 4) (heat: 30)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<AbhiJit> this bug marked for expire. no one fixed it.
<AbhiJit> what to do?
<AbhiJit> :(
<vish> AbhiJit: hey.. well the info is already there in Ubuntu , as for the architecture not a papercut ;)
<vish> AbhiJit: did you try what micahg has suggested in comment #1 for that FF bug?
<vish>  comment 2 rather
<vish> AbhiJit: once you have tried that, report the information on the bug and you can change the bug status back to new
<AbhiJit> yah
<AbhiJit> vish, ok
<tetsuo55> hey
<tetsuo55> could someone review this bug ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cppcheck/+bug/640057
<ubot2> tetsuo55: Error: Bug #640057 is private.
<tetsuo55> once it passes the stage where it is no longer private i can show it to cppcheck developers
<braiamp> How I have to proceed if I have a handful of possibly One Hundred Papercut?
<penguin42> braiamp: You mean you've found some bugs that you think should be ?
<braiamp> Specifically this: LP#93632 LP#448158
<braiamp> bugs
<penguin42> bug 93632
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 93632 in sbackup (Ubuntu) "[apport] sbackupd crashed with GetoptError in long_has_args() (affects: 3) (heat: 34)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/93632
<braiamp> but there are so simple like if you run a program without a option or a invalid option
<braiamp> there are more
<penguin42> I'd check to see if they still happen, especially for that one - it's so ancient
<braiamp> i check it
<braiamp> and it still there
<braiamp> see comment #9
<penguin42> oh yeh, and someone already has a fix for it
<braiamp> yes, but i don't find how upload to the upstream
<braiamp> they are on LP but the bug doesn't link to them
<penguin42> is there a newer upstream?
<braiamp> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sbackup
<braiamp> the SF project page links to launchpad
<penguin42> braiamp: I'm not sure what the right answer is; I guess you could suggest it for 100.... with a comment saying it's reasonable since the patch is already there
<braiamp> yes but about
<braiamp> bug 448158
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 448158 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport-retrace crashed with UnicodeEncodeError in exit() (affects: 9) (dups: 4) (heat: 63)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/448158
<braiamp> it could be so simple.
<penguin42> braiamp: Well, no one seems to have fixed it, and I don't know python - you could try fixing it?
<braiamp> add a exception when apport-retrace its called with no option or invalid option says something like: wget --jkl
<braiamp> wget: opción '--jkl' no reconocida
<braiamp> Uso: wget [OPCIÓN]... [URL]...
<braiamp> Intente «wget --help» para mayor opciones.
<braiamp> instead of a crash.
<braiamp> if you noticed the both can be reproducible whit the same steps
<penguin42> braiamp: For me on Maverick apport-retrace doesn't crash
<braiamp> ok im on lucid
<penguin42> braiamp: I'm wondering though, I'm using the English locale, so I wonder given that the error is Unicode related if it only happens in some locales
<braiamp> no:
<braiamp> braiam@braiam-desktop:~$ LC=EN
<braiamp> braiam@braiam-desktop:~$ apport-retrace
<braiamp> Usage: apport-retrace [opciones] <informe apport del problema | ID del fallo>
<braiamp> Traceback (most recent call last):
<braiamp>   File "/usr/bin/apport-retrace", line 195, in <module>
<braiamp>     (reportfile, options) = parse_options()
<braiamp>   File "/usr/bin/apport-retrace", line 78, in parse_options
<braiamp>     optparser.error(_('incorrect number of arguments; use --help for a short help'))
<braiamp>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/optparse.py", line 1578, in error
<braiamp>     self.exit(2, "%s: error: %s\n" % (self.get_prog_name(), msg))
<braiamp>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/optparse.py", line 1567, in exit
<braiamp>     sys.stderr.write(msg)
<braiamp> UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\xfa' in position 24: ordinal not in range(128)
<braiamp> braiam@braiam-desktop:~$
<nigelb> !paste
<ubot2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<devildante> braiamp: next time, please paste long messages in pastebin.com or paste.ubuntu.com :)
<devildante> argh, too late :p
<nigelb> heh
<braiamp> ok
<braiamp> so sorry
<penguin42> <breakfast>
<braiamp> i'm searching for another that leak the bug
<braiamp> another example:
<braiamp> bug 363116
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 363116 in subdownloader (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "run.py crashed with UnicodeEncodeError in decode() (affects: 4) (heat: 7)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/363116
<braiamp> they are only for the unicode
<braiamp> but for some users the can said "ubuntu fools", and they could be easy to audit before the release?
<hggdh> well. Easiest way is go, fix, and propose a patch.
<yofel> that apport crash is odd though, I can't reproduce it on karmic, lucid and maverick with en_US or C. I tend to blame gettext
<hggdh> maybe indeed locale-related
<kklimonda> apport-retrace error is locale-related
<hggdh> yes. One Q is what locale was the OP
<kklimonda> hmm, probably non-unicode one?
<kklimonda> errors like that are related to unicode support - but yofel says that it works with C. It may be that the OP has some pt_PT (as in non-unicode locale with national characters)
<hggdh> actually, some es_*
<hggdh> I tend to incomplete locales
<hggdh> even more because he states using an English locale, but the initial apport error message is in Spanish
<kklimonda> I don't really have time to dig into that today so I'm going to leave you with it ;)
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> but I wonder what the OP wanted with 'LC=EN'
 * yofel wonders if that's stderr.write not understanding unicode
<yofel> I can reproduce that now on maverick with ' LANGUAGE=de_DE.UTF-8 apport-retrace'
<yofel> but printing the tranlated text works fine..
<yofel> hggdh: should that be reassigned to python?
<yofel> if I replace self.exit(2, "%s: error: %s\n" % (self.get_prog_name(), msg))
<yofel> with print ("%s: error: %s\n" % (self.get_prog_name(), msg))
<yofel> in /usr/lib/python2.6/optparse.py it doesn't crash
<hggdh> yofel: sounds plausible to reassing to python. I wonder what 'self.exit()' does, though
<yofel> actually replacing 'sys.stderr.write' with 'print' fixes it too
<yofel> hggdh: that's a wrapper function around sys.stderr.write(msg); sys.exit(2) defined a few lines above that
<hggdh> yofel: also repeated with 'LC_ALL=fr_FR.utf8 apport-retrace'
<hggdh> so it sounds like sys.stderr.write is missing/has wrong unicode support...
<yofel> hggdh: try commenting out line 1567 in /usr/lib/python2.6/optparse.py, or replace sys.stderr.write with print
<hggdh> oh bloody hell, gconf just gave up its ghost here
<yofel> haha
 * yofel goes looking at python bugs
<hggdh> yofel: this should be easy to test -- writing a small kudge that does the same
 * hggdh goes on it
<hggdh> of course, before that I will reboot to clean up gconf
 * hggdh wonders if the updates just installed would have messed up with gconfd
<hggdh> yofel: just moved to GDM under fr_FR.utf8 -- now I get the error, unless I force en_US.utf8
<yofel> this is actually pretty easy to reproduce: launch a python shell with local set to de_DE.UTF-8, import sys, use a uncode  char:
<yofel> >>> u'ü'
<yofel> u'\xfc'
<yofel> then run sys.stderr.write(u'\xfc') -> crash
<hggdh> yay, just found it also ;-)
<hggdh> so... really sounds like a python issue
<penguin42> yofel: That sounds very like the error that was being discussed this morning from apport-retrace?
<hggdh> penguin42: yes indeed
<yofel> yes
<hggdh> valid for stdout also. I wonder is there is something missing somewhere
<yofel> python 2.7 works fine btw.
<hggdh> yofel: this is potentially bad
<yofel> well, I made a trip to #python, and they say you have to encode a unicode string to bytes for 2.6 write()
<hggdh> sigh
<njin> hello to all: this have french and chinese mixed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/653664 what can it be ? thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 653664 in ubuntu "Chinese characters when French language chosen (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<nigelb> vish: finally
<nigelb> I get a student response
<nigelb> 4th time lucky :p
<hggdh> njin: this is not Chinese
<vish> nigelb: oh no! thats not a good sign!
<vish> nigelb: world might end :p
<hggdh> but it is still weird...
<nigelb> lol
<njin> hggdh: sorry my ignorance, but what is it ?
<hggdh> njin: well, there *is* chinese there also, not on the first figure. The plot thickens...
<njin> hggdh: sorry, i don't understand, can you explain me
<nigelb> lol, dpm is going to have an ineresting monday
<hggdh> njin: the first screenshot shows what *might be Thai, or similar; the others do show ideograms compatible with Chinese/Japanese
<yofel> the first picture has greek in it IMO, the next one does look chinese
<vish> one of these days i'm going to boycott ubuntu it i dont get a good kernel!
<vish> ;p
<hggdh> njin: and I just verified the checksum the OP gave matches
<nigelb> vish: #blame-jfo
<nigelb> vish: or just buy your own corn :D :D
<vish> yea!
 * nigelb runs..
<hggdh> yofel: so that's greek? Heh
<vish> nigelb: funniest thing is that mainline works fine!
<nigelb> hggdh: yep, greek.  I remember physics
<vish> something in ubuntu is messing it up! this time i'm not letting it go! ;p
<nigelb> vish: ok, that's bad
 * hggdh goes look again
<hggdh> yofel: absolutely correct... looking at them I can see omega, delta, tau, etc, mixed upper and lower
 * hggdh really has to *look* at pretty pictures, instead of just cursory glancing
<hggdh> njin: I have no idea what to do. I guess the install log might help locate where things went south.
<hggdh> also if this is limited to GDM, or also happens on a terminal
<njin> ok thanks to all, i ask to reporter
<nigelb> someone was talking about firefox showing portugese - BUGabundo I think
<hggdh> oh, so this has happened to others?
<yofel> nigelb: right, he purgeda ll langpacks and it was still portugese
 * hggdh sees his worry index raising
<nigelb> yofel: yep, somehow I feel this is connected
<njin> I'm trying a french install to see if reproduce
<hggdh> vish: thank you. Interesting to note that the OP does have chinese installed, but no visible Greek
<nigelb> also would be nice to know if chinese was knowingly installed
<vish> hggdh: you're welcome! but i think i dint do anything :D
<hggdh> vish: well, you are trying to install on French :-)
 * nigelb hands hggdh glasses
<vish> hggdh: yofel …
<hggdh> really.
<nigelb> vish: njin ,  not yofel
 * yofel is confused
<vish> even better
<nigelb> lol
 * hggdh goes to clean -- REALLY clean -- his glasses
 * penguin42 someone should repackage Ubuntu as a multilingual technical language teaching tool
<nigelb> haha
<hggdh> LOL
<vish> yofel: i thought hggdh confused me for you.. :)
<nigelb> best quote of the day!
<yofel> penguin42: +1 :D
<hggdh> oooohhhh
<hggdh> NOW I caan see!
<hggdh> I think
<nigelb> whats 3^3?
<hggdh> 27
<nigelb> indeed, you can :) :p
<hggdh> or, more strictly, it is a symbol '3' followed by a symbol '^', followed by a symbol '3'
<nigelb> heh
<stenten> What package should I file against for a bug where the wireless drivers are not included in the Maverick LiveCD, like they should be?
<stenten> (The proprietary Broadcom ones)
<hggdh> stenten: open against linux. But I doubt they will be there, they are proprietary. There is a package that carries them
<stenten> I know. Usually you only need to install b43-fwcutter, but in Maverick you also need to install firmware-b43-installer, which isn't in the LiveCD.
<stenten> I already filed it against Ubiquity as Bug 653790; I trust it'll get triaged to the right package by those who know what to do.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 653790 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "firmware-b43-installer is not included in the Maverick LiveCD (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/653790
<penguin42> does anyone have a blank CD that they can try something with (it won't need to be written)
<stenten> penguin42: Sure, I guess. What would you like?
<penguin42> stenten: put it in, and then right click on an iso in nautilus and do Write To Disc...   I get a dialog with it letting me select the media to write to and it says 6.90MB free space; it's a 690MB disk
<penguin42> or I guess it might be the difference in the size of the ISO and the raw disc capacity or something?
<stenten> penguin42: I get 6.9MB free too. I think you're right; I remember it being free space left on the disk. Try writing it and see what happens?
<penguin42> stenten: Yeh writing at the moment; my feeling is that's a bug
<stenten> Probably. At the very least it's confusing and unintuitive. If you file a bug I can confirm it I guess :)
<hggdh> penguin42: IIRC, known issue, just do not have the bug #
<penguin42> ah ok
<penguin42> oh ***** it's just toasted that cd
<lifeless> I see the same free space stuff, writing the iso worked for me last week
<penguin42> ok; that one was a dud for me; which is a shame because I've not got many large CD-R media, and the machine I wanted to install I don't think has DVD
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-10-03
<penguin42> is there an easy way we can tell normal users to add a boot option?
<hggdh> penguin42: apart from editing /etc/default/grub and running update-grub, not to my knowledge
<hggdh> grub1 had a graphical hack to do that, but I am unaware of one for grub2
<penguin42> hggdh: We really could do with something easier; it's hard to describe that to someone unfamiliar with hacking system files
<hggdh> I agree
 * penguin42 wonders what the right thing to do to bug 653750
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 653750 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Error Shut down (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/653750
<hggdh> penguin42: on the Responses page -- you could use "vague"
<upsuper> is anyone here?
<nigelb> !anyone
<ubot2> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<upsuper> en.... I think I might find a bug about installer of Ubuntu 10.10
<upsuper> I used UNetBootin to put the installer into my flash drive, and installed Ubuntu 10.10 RC via the flash drive
<upsuper> and the installer identified my flash drive as /dev/sda, and my hard drive as /dev/sdb
<upsuper> then write this to the /dev/fstab
<upsuper> so I cannot boot my new system until I edit the fstab file manually
<upsuper> is it an important bug? and have anybody filed this bug?
<hggdh> upsuper: I do not know if this has been reported before. But I think it is a good idea to report
<hggdh> worst scenario, it will be a duplicate; best scenario you get the cake for a brand new bug ;-)
<micahg> hggdh: too late :)
<hggdh> micahg: heh. I usually run with in/out announcements hidden...
<kklimonda> hggdh: same here, I make an idiot out of myself at least once a day ;/
<hggdh> kklimonda: glad to know I am in good company :-)
<kklimonda> It's especially funny when I answer a question asked few hours earlier.
<kklimonda> or even a day in case of some channels
<hggdh> happens. A lot, I am afraid, at least with me
<AbhiJit> hi
<BUGabundo> mornanguetto
<dcordes> Hello
<dcordes> I am wondering if this a netbooklauncher or an onboard bug: onboard and onboard floating maximize button are both hidden when the 'go home' gnome-panel-applet button is pressed
<dcordes> Actually I filled it in onboard already because there was a similar thing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/onboard/+bug/326120 Should I add it in netbook launcher as well ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 326120 in onboard "RFE: Show onboard also on fullscreen applications (affects: 1) (heat: 4)" [Undecided,New]
<Gigacore> AbhiJit: here
<AbhiJit> Gigacore, hello! welcome!
<Gigacore> hey AbhiJit!
<AbhiJit> Gigacore, see this http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/U04Fo6JztJAL9eM9M0YUWg?feat=directlink
<AbhiJit> :P
<Gigacore> AbhiJit: you a member too?
<AbhiJit> Gigacore, yay!!! :D
<Gigacore> cool
<AbhiJit> omg Gigacore you are indian too!!! wow!!! :P :D
<Gigacore> I actually submitted my request to join today.. they approved it now
<Gigacore> :)
<Gigacore> yea am from Bangalore
<Gigacore> you?
<AbhiJit> good
<AbhiJit> mumbai!
<Gigacore> nice
<AbhiJit> Gigacore, give me your wiki address
<Gigacore> I still don't have it.. just getting started with everything
<AbhiJit> :O
<AbhiJit> and how they approved you then? :o
<Gigacore> only things I've read is Code of Conduct and Triag
<AbhiJit> its mentioned in bugsquead requirement that set up wiki!
<Gigacore> https://launchpad.net/~santhoshinbang
<hggdh> yes, I just approved you :-)
<Gigacore> thank you hggdh! :)
<bilalakhtar> hggdh: approved him to bugsquad?
<AbhiJit> hggdh, isnt it compulsory to have wiki first? it is said so on bugsquad page?
<hggdh> Gigacore: you are welcome. Thank you for helping.
<bilalakhtar> ah
<AbhiJit> bilalakhtar, dont worry. will not stretch this topic just checking thats it
<hggdh> AbhiJit: not not bugsquad. You should have a wiki if you apply for Ubuntu membership
<AbhiJit> omg :o
<hggdh> bilalakhtar: yes, to bugsquad
<AbhiJit> i spent whole day setting up my wiki! :(
<AbhiJit> when i was about to approved! :(
<hggdh> heh
<Gigacore> AbhiJit: don't worry.. even am finding out how to setup one ;)
<Gigacore> :P
<AbhiJit> Gigacore, :D
<Gigacore> today is a good day! upgraded to 10.10 RC and got approved to bugsquad team :)
<AbhiJit> yah
<Gigacore> AbhiJit: mind sharing ur launchpad profile link?
<AbhiJit> :)
<Gigacore> and is that your desktop?
<AbhiJit> Gigacore, offcourse!
<AbhiJit> Gigacore, https://launchpad.net/~abhi-navale
<Gigacore> cool
<AbhiJit> Gigacore, so what you do?
<Gigacore> I am studying B.Sc final year
<Gigacore> CS
<AbhiJit> hmm
<AbhiJit> Gigacore, you may request for mentor and start learning bug triaging
<Gigacore> yea sure..
<Gigacore> when's the next hug day?
<mortal> hello, could someone reactivate this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/653043 bug, I have given the screenshot
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 653043 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "network-manager asks pin code on huawei e160e, the pin can not be entered because the pin window is unresponsive (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<penguin42> mortal: Done
<penguin42> mortal: I think it would have let you do that
<mortal> thank you
<hggdh> mortal: you yourself can change the status from Incomplete to New
<mortal> k, I did nit know that before
<mortal> o
<hggdh> np
<penguin42> so what's the right thing to do with bug 636329
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 636329 in gimp (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Gimp won't print preview (affects: 10) (heat: 56)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/636329
<penguin42> The upstream guys have fixed it and I've done a patch to fix it in the Ubuntu package and attached it, how do I suggest it should get released?
<hggdh> penguin42: so you rebased Sven's patch?
<penguin42> hggdh: Yeh
<penguin42> hggdh: It was trivial, just one line in two files
<penguin42> it was quite a nice chain really
<hggdh> yes, I see.
<penguin42> Someone in the bug had spotted that downgrading cairo2 helped, so I asked on #gtk+ and they said that cairo2 was more fussy about cairo_surface_mark_dirty, raised the bug on bugzilla.gnome.org, put that same info in, and it was fixed in a few hours
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> YOu can attach a debdiff for it, and then subscribe Ubuntu Sponsors Team
<hggdh> penguin42: a Q: are you active on b.g.o?
<penguin42> what's b.g.o ?
<hggdh> bugzilla.gnome.org
<penguin42> hggdh: No, I'm not, just the normal report things that annoy me
<BUGabundo> penguin42:  penguin42 penguin42....
 * penguin42 looks at BUGabundo
<hggdh> penguin42: thank you. You stated you were building GIT for gimp, and I wondered...
<devildante> the danse of the penguin42! :p
<hggdh> BUGabundo: BUGabundo BUGabundo .....
<penguin42> hggdh: Oh I just thought before I reported it upstream I should check to see if the git version exhibited it
<devildante> hggdh: hggdh hggdh...
 * BUGabundo slaps devildante with a wet trough 
<hggdh> penguin42: OK, thanks. We are always looking for people that also dwell on b.g.o (and other upstreams)
<hggdh> this is an echo chamber, it seems
<devildante> seems, seems, seems...
<penguin42>  /bin/echo
<penguin42> stty -echo   even
<penguin42> hggdh: So, how does one do that with debdiff - I just attached the patch file (that I'd dropped into debian/patches)
<devildante> could that be the source of duplicate bugs? (bugs, bugs, bugs...) :p
<hggdh> devildante: I think you have something there ;-)
<BUGabundo> lol
<hggdh> penguin42: (1) grab the current source for gimp on Maverick; (2) add your patch on the correct place (should be ~/debian/patches); (3) run 'dch -i' and add one to the Ubuntu change, and explain what you did
<devildante> penguin42, include lp bug number in 'dch -i' if there is one
<penguin42> hggdh/devildante: OK, that sounds pretty much what I did for my ppa build of it, but I should actually predict the next package version number?
<hggdh> end this comment with '(LP: #636329)'
<devildante> penguin42: I guess you should keep the upstream version number and add "ubuntu1"
<hggdh> penguin42: well, yes, you are proposing the next Ubuntu revision
<penguin42> ooh,didn't know I could do that
<hggdh> penguin42: (4) now run 'debuild -S -si' this will build the new source packages
<hggdh> penguin42: then run 'debdiff <current gimp>.dsc <proposed gimp>.dsc'; attach the output to the bug
<devildante> penguin42: and then subscribe ubuntu-sponsors
<hggdh> penguin42: you CAN do that. It does not mean it will be accepted ;-)
 * hggdh did not look at the version for gimp
<hggdh> Ccurrent gimp seems to be 2.6.10-1ubuntu3, next will be 2.6.10-1ubuntu4
<penguin42> yeh so I built my ppa as ubuntu999dag or the like
<hggdh> when you bould in a PPA, it is a good idea to have the package as (curent version+1)~<something>
<hggdh> like 2.6.10-1ubuntu4~penguin42
<hggdh> the tilde makes the version lower than 2.6.10-1ubuntu4, but higher than 2.6.10-1ubuntu3
<hggdh> (topologically speaking)
<hggdh> so: your PPA would replace gimp-2.6.10-1ubuntu3, but would *be replaced* by 2.6.10-1ubuntu4
<penguin42> you mean ubuntu3~penguin42 ?
<hggdh> no, ubuntu4~whatever
<hggdh> your new package has to have a higher version than the current one
<hggdh> but should be lower than next official version
<penguin42> really? from an ascii sort I can see ubuntu3~penguin42 would be before ubuntu4 but I would have thought ubuntu4~ would be after - hohum
<hggdh> heh
<kklimonda> penguin42: package version is not considered a mere string when comparison is made :)
<penguin42> right, one debdiff, just check it actually works before uploading :-)
<hggdh> of course... you can build it locally, or upload to the PPA for tests
<penguin42> hggdh: Yeh I built locally before PPAing, and I've ppad; but I should just check this ubuntu4 debdiff'd version
<penguin42> gimp doesn't take too long to build on my i7
<hggdh> you should *always* check a new package
<penguin42> indeed
<penguin42> hggdh: Look reasonable? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gimp/+bug/636329/+attachment/1669306/+files/gimp_2.6.10-1ubuntu4-debdiff
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 636329 in gimp (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Gimp won't print preview (affects: 10) (heat: 56)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<devildante> penguin42: yep, you're great :)
<penguin42> ok, and that's ubuntu sponsors subscribed
<hggdh> looks good. penguin42, what patch system does gimp use?
<penguin42> hggdh: Ah well there is a messy answer
<hggdh> LOL
<hggdh> I am grabbing the source, will check
<penguin42> hggdh: It claims to use quilt, if you do what-vcs it says quilt, but there is no series file in debian/patches even though there are 3 patches and it includes a simplepatch system in the rules file
<hggdh> hum
<penguin42> hggdh: Given there are no quilt patches in there at the moment I thought I'd stick with what it had
<hggdh> look at the build log, you should be able to find it there. Also, if it uses quilt, there will be a build-depends on it
<hggdh> not quilt... dpkg-source -x did not apply patches
<hggdh> indeed, it seems to be symple-patchsys
<hggdh> yuck
<hggdh> simple even
<penguin42> hggdh: Yeh, but look at debian/source/format
<hggdh> yeah. I think the packagers were preparing for quilt, but did not get there yet.
<hggdh> yes, the DD started it in Jan 2010
<hggdh> ooooohhh I see a Dr. David just subscribed to the bugsquad ML ;-)
 * penguin42 is confused by https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance  it lists 'network card' under Medium as a 'problem with a non-essential hardware component' and yet 'laptop built-in wireless' as an essential hardware component on High
<penguin42> hggdh: Might have done....
<hggdh> well.
<hggdh> I can see how this could happen, but I agree it is a bit extreme
<hggdh> I would take out the network card from the medium list
<penguin42> yeh, I guess one that's literally a card you could pull out and put another one in, but that's beyond most users
<yofel> we did discuss it in -kernel once, and iirc the answer was that it's medium as there are more important things that 'High' is used for, and network is 'Medium' so those other things can get a higher importance.
<penguin42> yofel: But then the wireless is in high
<hggdh> penguin42: reason _might_ also be that most systems nowadays are expected to run wireless
 * yofel looks for th elogs
<yofel> see here: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/09/11/%23ubuntu-kernel.html#t15:13
<penguin42> ok
<Gigacore> hey AbhiJit, welcome
<AbhiJit> Gigacore, hi
<charlie-tca> I guess those of us with desktop systems are "old-fashioned" again
<hggdh> charlie-tca: heh, I am quite used to be called one... I still have a Hercules install with MVS
<charlie-tca> but we should not be delegated to "not priority unless wireless is working" status
<penguin42> charlie-tca: Yeh I'd agree, I very rarely use wireless
<nigelb> well, those who use it don't agree.
<nigelb> Ubuntu vs Debian => wireless doesn't work until you go through a lot of hoops in Debian :/
<charlie-tca> and the never will, nigelb
<penguin42> nigelb: Oh we weren't doubting the importance of wireless, just the low importance of wired
<charlie-tca> But why shouldn't all the hardware be important?
<hggdh> this is a bit of a controversy -- I have no firm stand there. But, OTOH, most _users_ are wireless users
<hggdh> charlie-tca: I venture importance would be tied with volume of use
<charlie-tca> yeah
<hggdh> (but I myself consider network hardware to be a critical piece no matter if wired or wireless)
<nigelb> +1
<nigelb> a linux system really can't be used without working internet
<nigelb> can't install packages properly, can't update, lots of things not having a network can cause
<penguin42> charlie-tca: I've never really felt safe unless I can see where my packets have been going :-)
<penguin42> nigelb: Well still, can't get attacked by as much either :-)
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> true
 * hggdh raises non-tempest-protected hardware as a pretty easy attack route even on wired
<penguin42> hggdh: You actually worry about tempest? Against who?
<hggdh> penguin42: at home, nowadays, no, I do not worry. If someone is targeting me on RF I would say I had bigger problems ;-)
<hggdh> but I have been to places where this was a seriously-considered issue
<penguin42> hggdh: Although if someone was to come out with kits for it and automated stuff then I might agree
<hggdh> there was at least one such kit published a long time ago, at a small cost
<hggdh> weird. I opened a VirtualBox VM, and now I am having problems with the network (DNS resolution fails/gets slower)
 * penguin42 hugs hggdh
<hggdh> penguin42: you are welcome, sir
<penguin42> Is the right way to get people to get all the debug from apport for a package after you cahnge hte pakcage in a bug to ask them to run apport-collect bugnumber ?
<charlie-tca> I have asked to have them run aport-collect after changing the package. If you need those logs, that is the easiest way
<penguin42> ok
<penguin42> so as I understand it kernel bugs don't get duped, but what do you do when you find 4 with similar looking oopses ?
<crimsun> you ask a kernel engineer during business hours
<crimsun> it isn't that they aren't duped per se, but the Canonical kernel staff prefers to fine-comb them manually
<penguin42> yeh sure; this/next week I'm around in business hours, but normally I'm at work :-(
<penguin42> crimsun: Oh thanks for doing that wireshark fix
<crimsun> penguin42: np
<BUGabundo> crimsun: you around ?
<crimsun> BUGabundo: no
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> ping me when you can
<crimsun> BUGabundo: sure, give me about ten minutes, please
<BUGabundo> np
<AbhiJit> bye gn
<stlsaint> drew212: poke
<drew212> stlsaint: poke back
<stlsaint> drew212: hey you get my email
<drew212> stlsaint: you don't need to actually mark bugs as "triaged" to triage, just asking for additional details, etc is considered 'triaging'
<drew212> stlsaint: yes i did =
<drew212> =)
<drew212> vish: BTW, how do i check my students progress, is there a way to subscribe to all bugs they have activity on?
<stlsaint> drew212: well most of the bugs im seeing i really cant reproduce
<stlsaint> drew212: my biggest issue ^
<drew212> stlsaint: i must appologize also, i've recently started school at a new university, so i have been slacking also
<micahg> drew212: with the launchpad-gm-scripts, there's a link to gmane for each person
<drew212> micahg: it doesn't list anything for either of my students in gmane
<drew212> stlsaint: what bug are you working on that you cant reproduce?
<micahg> drew212: so either gmane is behind or they're not active
<drew212> micahg: alright, will it show even if their email is hidden in launchpad?
<stlsaint> drew212: none at the moment
<micahg> drew212: no
<drew212> micahg: so i have to ask them to show their email in launchpad if they have it hidden in order to follow their bug triage
<micahg> drew212: well, you can monitor their subscribed bugs, we don't want to make a public address a requirement
<drew212> stlsaint: well if you cant reproduce the bug try to find out why, if they're running a different distro. If they list it as reproducible and don't contain the specific steps needed to reproduce you can ask them provide the steps...
<drew212> micahg: where are their subscribed bugs listed? under participation?
<micahg> drew212: bugs.lp.net/~user/, there's a link
<micahg> drew212: or coommented on bugs
<drew212> stlsaint: if they have a different setup than you(distro, arch, etc) you can try VMing their setup, and if all else fails, you have to ask the user to upload the required information in order to triage the bug. (which happens more often than being able to reproduce the bug)
<drew212> micahg: thats what i thought, thanks a bunch
<stlsaint> drew212: aye
<penguin42> anyone got 32bit Maverick running who can try something?
<BUGabundo> no, sorry
<BUGabundo> all my systems are 64bits
<charlie-tca> ubuntu?
<yofel> penguin42: my eeePC is 32
<penguin42> yofel: Have you got it on? I just want a disassembly of one of the kernel debug modules
<charlie-tca> I have one here
<yofel> penguin42: ok, now, it was on, just had to start quassel
<penguin42> yofel: OK, can you install linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic-dbgsym ? (Or preferably the pae version - but I'm betting it doesn't make much odds)
<yofel> sure, will take a while though
 * penguin42 is now convinced bug 640154 bug 632430 and bug 653591 are identical and possibly bug 646215 - and that last one is 32bit
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 640154 in linux (Ubuntu) "BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference in ips_adjust in intel_ips on Sony VPC-B11KGX (affects: 2) (heat: 294)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/640154
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 632430 in linux (Ubuntu) "ips-adjust - BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at (null) (affects: 3) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/632430
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 653591 in linux (Ubuntu) "[18446744058.496026] BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at (null) ips_adjust in intel_ips (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/653591
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 646215 in linux (Ubuntu) "BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at (null) - ips_adjust in intel_ips (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/646215
<charlie-tca> Those are kernel bugs, are they exactly the same hardware?
<charlie-tca> Please don't mark kernel bugs duplicates unless the hardware matches
<penguin42> charlie-tca: Yeh I'm not going to, but I just wanted to categorise them so I could throw them at a kernel guy tomorrow
<penguin42> 2 out of the 3 are VAIO VPCB11KGX, one other is another Vaio and the last is an Aspire. but 3 of the 4 have the same oops address
<yofel> ddebs.ubuntu.com hates me, I can ping it fine, but the data transfer speed varies from 0 to ~1000kB/s o.O
<penguin42> yofel: Don't worry about it
<yofel> penguin42: sorry, this won't get anywhere, the server is dropping the transfer every 3-5%
<yofel> penguin42: actually, you could to that that in a  i386 pbuilder chroot too I think if you have one
<penguin42> yofel: Yeh could do
<penguin42> what's the normal story for drm/graphics bugs - the drm:radeon_cs_ioctl will be coming from the kernel but there is a 33/33/33 chance of kernel/mesa/x server
 * penguin42 would be attempted to add an also affects of xserver-xorg-video-ati since the ati guys will pick it up
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-09-26
<RedSingularity> valorin: I think seb128 usually works with unity related bugs.  It doesnt look like he is around at the moment though.
<micahg> valorin: best to ask in #ayatana tomorrow
<valorin> Okies, I'll try in there again. It isn't the first time I've tried and had no responses...
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: Any way to sort through bugs that need a pattern?
<bdmurray> RedSingularity: Sort like how?
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: Maybe on launchpad?  Sort bugs with the tag pattern-needed?
<bdmurray> RedSingularity: If I were looking for bugs with the bugpattern-needed bug tag I'd probably sort by most recently changed first
<bdmurray> RedSingularity: As those are seeing, in theory, activity
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: alright.  So the best way is to use the tag search feature then?
<bdmurray> RedSingularity: yes definitely
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: very good :)
<_robb_> Hi everybody
<_robb_> Can someone help me a little bit?
<_robb_> I have a bug that I don't really know how to mark as.
<_robb_> Can #858034 be marked as Wishlist?
<Xadi> <Xadi> Xadi@x082:~$ locate Cours
<Xadi> <Xadi> /home/Xadi/Cours
<Xadi> <Xadi> Xadi@x082:~$ ls -a
<Xadi> <Xadi> .        Documents       .local     Téléchargements
<Xadi> <Xadi> ..        .esd_auth       Modèles     Vidéos
<Xadi> <Xadi> .bash_history  .gconf        Musique     .Xauthority
<Xadi> <Xadi> Bureau        .gconfd        .nautilus    .xchat2
<Xadi> <Xadi> .cache        .gnome2        .pki     .xsession-errors
<Xadi> <Xadi> .compiz        .gtk-bookmarks  Public     .xsession-errors.old
<Xadi> <Xadi> .config        .gvfs        .pulse
<Xadi> <Xadi> .dbus        .ICEauthority   .pulse-cookie
<Xadi> <Xadi> .dmrc        Images        .sudo_as_admin_successful
<Xadi> can someone help me? can i get back my directory /Cours?
<charlie-tca> !pastebin | Xadi
<Xadi> i don't understand why my /home reset
<Xadi> what?
<charlie-tca> support is in #ubuntu
<micahg> charlie-tca: we would need a bot for that :)
<charlie-tca> Xadi: This channel is for discussing bugs that are already filed
<charlie-tca> micahg: where is the bot now?
<micahg> Xadi: or how to file a bug
<micahg> charlie-tca: AWOL
<Xadi> i don't know where to go
<charlie-tca> it's always broken here now
<micahg> charlie-tca: I don't think it came back after the last super netsplit
<charlie-tca> I see
<micahg> charlie-tca: maybe poke in the #ubuntu-irc or #ubuntu-ops (I can never remember which one)
<charlie-tca> poked
<micahg> thanks
<charlie-tca> Thank you, micahg
<hggdh> Xadi: join #ubuntu, we do not do support here
<hggdh> Xadi: /j #ubuntu
<charlie-tca> _robb_: that doesn't look like a valid bug at all. The game is played per the rules written for it.
<charlie-tca> _robb_: it looks like an invalid bug, actually
<charlie-tca> http://pad.lv/858034
<_robb_> charlie-tca: Oh
<_robb_> charlie-tca: But doesn't it fit in "Feature Requests"?
<charlie-tca> No, it is not a feature request. It is a complaint that the game isn't playing the way that user would prefer.
<charlie-tca> If he wants unlimited deals, he simply needs to change to 3card deals
<charlie-tca> Same thing as a bug report that quadrapassel drops the new blocks facing the wrong way. Would that also be a feature request?
<_robb_> In that case, can you please take a minute and invalidate it?
<charlie-tca> yes, I can do that
<_robb_> Ok, thank you
<hggdh> just for the record, eeeBotu is rebooting after a change of KVM
<charlie-tca> bug 858034
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 858034 in gnome-games (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "AisleRiot Solitaire Klondike mode does not allow redeals (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/858034
<alex_mayorga> Hi, can someone here help with bug 551668
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 551668 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Fn+F5 and Fn+F6 don't modify brightness on Sony VAIO VPCCW (GT 230M) (affects: 4) (heat: 11)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551668
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-09-27
<bdmurray> mvo: the duplicate detection being used in bug 850482 is incorrect right?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 850482 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update-manager crashed with SystemError in mark_install(): E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages. (affects: 10) (dups: 13) (heat: 108)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/850482
<voronaam> Hi, I am having troubles updating to oneiric:
<voronaam> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<voronaam>  evolution-mapi : Depends: libcamel-1.2-29 (< 3.2) but 3.2.0-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<voronaam> Is that a bug?
<jtaylor> might be an archiev inconsistency, wait a while
<jtaylor> will probably fix itself
<voronaam> ok, thanks
<voronaam> Any idea how long it might take to fix itself? I tried for the first time yesterday, do not know if it was broken before that.
<jtaylor> hm it is a bug
<jtaylor> it was broken by the latest evolution update
<jtaylor> I assume it will be updated to follow soon
<bdmurray> hggdh: just in time to triage bug 860871
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 860871 in ntfs-3g (Ubuntu) "typo in error string regarding cluster references (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/860871
<hggdh> bdmurray: looking
<hggdh> bdmurray: easy one :-)
<bdmurray> hggdh: yes but I shouldn't triage my own bugs ;-)
<hggdh> my pleasure
<hggdh> bdmurray: low is OK?
<bdmurray> hggdh: surely
 * micahg sees no problem triaging one's own bugs if one is sure
<micahg> confirming one's own bugs OTOH is bad
<hggdh> yeah
<hggdh> bdmurray: are you going to propose a patch, or should I do it?
<bdmurray> hggdh: well the patch should really go upstream its not worth carrying in my opinion
<hggdh> bdmurray: I did not even consider applying it here, was thinking upstream
<bdmurray> hggdh: when you said propose a patch I interpreted that to mean in LP
<voronaam> Found the bug similar to one I experiencing, revived it: bug 820508
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 820508 in evolution (Ubuntu) "libedataserverui-3.0-0 3.1.4 when installed result as 3.1.2 and fail to install evolution-exchange (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820508
<hggdh> bdmurray: well, I was not clear, anyway... so I induced you to error
<bdmurray> hggdh: patch away then!
<veger> anyone who can set bug #860925 to wishlist?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 860925 in pbuilder (Ubuntu) "Bash tab completion (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/860925
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: got your message.  Sorry about that last pattern.  After I submitted it, I thought it may have been a bit vague in terms of titles.  That is a common title in update-manager as Jean brought out.
<bdmurray> RedSingularity: no problem its actually something that should be addressed in update manager so we don't get the retracer marking these duplicates incorrecntly
<hggdh> bdmurray: well, I posted the diff on the NTFS-3g "upstream contact"...
<bdmurray> hggdh: yeah that's lame
<hggdh> bdmurray: wantsomething a bit lamer? They do not accept a file extension of 'diff'
<hggdh> and now I am being moderated on my post...
<bdmurray> hggdh: you must multiply your posts
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-09-28
<brendand> hey pedro_
<pedro_> hello brendand!
<brendand> pedro_ - i got an email today about my bug-control membership expiring. do i need to do anything?
<pedro_> brendand, you just did it :-P, give me a second and i'll renew it
<pedro_> brendand, all done
<pedro_> hggdh, hello to you Sir!
<pedro_> jibel, salut! :-)
<hggdh> pedro_: salutaciones (??)
<hggdh> jibel: salut
<hggdh> and Happy New Year!
<pedro_> New year? did i lost the Chinese new year again?
<hggdh> LOL
<hggdh> no, today is hosh hoshanah, Jewish new year
<pedro_> AH! then
<pedro_> hggdh, micahg Happy New Year! :-)
<hggdh> pedro_: why, thank you, same to you :-)
<jibel> Hey pedro_ hggdh micahg and all
<jibel> hggdh, you're too early, New Year starts at sundown IIRC
<jibel> (although it's already sundown somewhere)
<hggdh> jibel: why wait?
<hggdh> and yes, it is officially at sundown today
<micahg> thanks pedro_, just a little less that 8 hours away :)
<roadmr> hggdh: morning, getting in touch with you to prevent my ubuntu-bugcontrol membership from expiring, as per an email I got today :)
<hggdh> roadmr: looking. Will cost you a beer ;-)
<roadmr> hggdh: UDS is coming, so the timing is good :)
<hggdh> roadmr: done
<roadmr> hggdh: awesome, thanks a bunch!
<hggdh> roadmr: the pleasure is ours... we appreciate the help
<pedro_> so is there an easy way to grab the version of a package from launchpad?
<Ursinha> pedro_, might be?
<Ursinha> pedro_, not easy, but I think so
 * Ursinha goes through the docs
<Ursinha> might consider bdmurray knows the answer already
<pedro_> so my first thought was to start looking at the dates and comparing those
<pedro_> like a bug fixed upstream with no change for a year probably would be also fixed in our packages
<Ursinha> so it has an upstream bugtask, which is closed, and an Ubuntu one?
<bdmurray> One thing I did with needs-packaging bugs with two that were similar was say in bug A "hey look at bug B" and in bug B "say hey look at bug A"
<pedro_> and an Ubuntu task which remains open
<bdmurray> In the hopes that people interested in the bugs and already subscribed would merge them
<bdmurray> this worked surprisingly well and would be a good first step
<pedro_> but i can hit some false positives with software with no recent tarballs
<pedro_> which we just pick 'some' fixes and not the whole repository
<pedro_> so that's why I'd like to also consider the version number to try to avoid that
 * Ursinha tries to understand how it works
<Ursinha> pedro_, can you give me a bug as example so I can visualize that?
<Ursinha> please
<pedro_> Ursinha, visualize what part?
<pedro_> I don't have an example right now of the second part i was describing
<Ursinha> sorry, the first one, that would be a real positive
<Ursinha> if that can be said
<Ursinha> :)
<pedro_> sure, one sec
<pedro_> bug 105874
<ubot4> pedro_: Bug 105874 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/105874 is private
<pedro_> no is not :-P
<Ursinha> lol
<pedro_> bug 115634
<ubot4> pedro_: Bug 115634 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/115634 is private
<pedro_> haha the bot hate me
<bdmurray> bug 1
<ubot4> bdmurray: Bug 1 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/1 is private
<Ursinha> wtf
<pedro_> anyways there's the link, the bug is not private , just too old
<Ursinha> that means it's failing
<Ursinha> with something as a timeout
<pedro_> i blame hggdh
 * bdmurray grabs pitchfork
<Ursinha> haha
<Ursinha> pedro_, the upstream bugtask is necessarily linked to an upstream bug? as bug 115634
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 115634 in gedit-plugins (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "include *bib in gedit comment plug-in" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/115634
<Ursinha> ha, what
<Ursinha> bug 1
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 1 in tilix (and 28 other projects) "Microsoft has a majority market share (affects: 946) (dups: 2) (heat: 4488)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Ursinha> yeah, bot hates you both :P
<hggdh> Ursinha: not necessarily. Some upstreams do not have a BTS we can link to (for example, bug 860871)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 860871 in ntfs-3g (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "typo in error string regarding cluster references (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/860871
<bdmurray> pedro_: you might check and see if bryce has done any work in this area
<pedro_> bdmurray, ok, will ask him and also check in arsenal just in case they have something similar there
<bdmurray> pedro_: bug 423817 is desktop right?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 423817 in brother-cups-wrapper-common (Ubuntu) "brcupsconfpt1 assert failure: *** buffer overflow detected ***: /usr/Brother/Printer/dcp560cn/cupswrapper/brcupsconfpt1 terminated (affects: 97) (dups: 66) (heat: 710)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423817
<pedro_> bdmurray, more like a MOTU/Till
<Ursinha> hggdh, in that case, how do we know if there's a fix upstream?
<bdmurray> pedro_, Ursinha: fyi I'm working on a search-bugs --package --consolidate script for every package with a pattern
<Ursinha> bdmurray, great
<pedro_> bdmurray, ie: we don't have to use --package=ubuntu anymore?
<bdmurray> no something that runs regularly seeing if any new desktop couch bugs came in matching a pattern
<hggdh> Ursinha: it depends. In the example I gave, the bug & the patch were communicated to upstream in what seems the single way they accept it; I do not know if they will ever tell us anything more
<bdmurray> so parse bugpatterns.xml for packages and run search-bugs --package package --tags apport-crash --consolidate
<pedro_> bdmurray, ah that's cool :-)
<Ursinha> hggdh, but do we proactively look for fixes?
<bdmurray> hggdh: I believe the starting point for this is ubuntu bugs with a bug watch that is fix released
<bdmurray> hggdh: so your silly bug wouldn't be in the list
<Ursinha> lol
<Ursinha> bdmurray is mean
<hggdh> Ursinha: sometimes -- for example, coreutils -- you open a bug via email (to bug-coreutils@gnu.org); looking at the thread you will know if it was accepted
<bdmurray> hggdh: again with the corner cases
<pedro_> oh it's because hggdh is celebrating the New Year?
<hggdh> bdmurray: er, *your* silly bug ;-) I just proposed a patch :-)
<bdmurray> ssh don't tell
<hggdh> LOL
<hggdh> bdmurray: indeed. But Ursinha's question was if we *always* link to an upstream BTS. The answer is no, and two corner cases shown
<Ursinha> bdmurray, he made his point :)
<bdmurray> hggdh: okay I guess I missed something then
<hggdh> Ursinha: we *should* look proactively to fixes; if an upstream is marked fix released, we should consider applicability for us -- perhaps a sync from Debian, etc
<Ursinha> hggdh, right. I wanted to know how do we do that currently, if we do
 * hggdh thinks we do not, not really
<Ursinha> right
<hggdh> darn it! My AWS instance just died a horrible death on reboot :-(
<Ursinha> so, a case we can cover now: bugs that have linked upstream bugs and are fix released, and have ubuntu tasks opened
<Ursinha> having this is a starting point, right?
<Ursinha> pedro_, how do you do that manually today?
<pedro_> Ursinha, which part? the searching ? the seeing if the fix is included in our package or not?
<Ursinha> how do you get the first list of bugs that you'll go through checking case by case
<pedro_> i've wrote an script to do it, before that i was doing the search on lp which eek...
<Ursinha> pedro_, can I see it? I want to have an idea on the query you're running..
<pedro_> Ursinha, ubuntu.searchTasks(bug_supervisor=team, status_upstream='resolved_upstream', order_by='-heat'):
<Ursinha> hm, okay
<pedro_> and since that returns a lot of false positives, i'm also checking the remote_status
<pedro_> of the bug_watch object
<Ursinha> hm
<Ursinha> fix released in launchpad that are not resolved upstream?
<Ursinha> pedro_, the remote_status needs to be what to be valid?
<pedro_> it needs to be 'RESOLVED FIXED'
<Ursinha> okay
<Ursinha> pedro_, what's the difference between closed fixed and resolved fixed?
<Ursinha> or any other resolved?
<Ursinha> there's also only "fixed"
<pedro_> Ursinha, it's different between upstream BTS, in Bugzilla at least (freedesktop, gnome) its resolved fixed
<pedro_> in Debian i think its 'done'
<pedro_> so not sure from where its that closed fixed
<pedro_> and yes there's plenty of other resolved status
<pedro_> at least to the BTS i'm looking at there is: resolved fixed, resolved duplicate, resolved invalid, resolved no a bug, wontfix ,etc
<pedro_> s/no/not
<Ursinha> right, so it varies
<Ursinha> I can look at the BTS of the packages that show different values and see the expected ones
<hggdh> Ursinha: most of this will have been mapped by the LP folks -- LP translates between the upstream status and ours, so they should have a mapping available for those we know
<hjd> After asking the reporter about some more information (I suspected it might be a duplicate), I forgot about bug 770373 for a while and it expired. Any ideas what I should to with? Reopen to new?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 770373 in etherape (Ubuntu) "etherape does not work after installation (affects: 1) (heat: 3)" [Undecided,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770373
<hggdh> hjd: looking
<hggdh> hjd: in this case the OP answered, but did not change the status from Incomplete to New -- so it automagically expired
<hggdh> hjd: you can reopen it (move status to New) and keep on
<hjd> hggdh: reopened it now.
<hggdh> hjd: thank you for helping, BTW :-)
<hjd> I have to admit I am not really sure what to do with this bug in the future, but I'll leave it open and hopefully someone will come along and sort it out.
<hggdh> hjd: well, I am confused as well w.r.t. the OP
<hggdh> 's response
<bdmurray> bug 858119 sounds like a good thing to me
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 858119 in ubuntu "the antenna wi-fi does not ignite (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/858119
<pedro_> Houston we're ready to launch the antenna
<bdmurray> heh
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-09-29
<evfool> mvo: when you'll have the time, please check bug 862373, it might affect some dist upgrades, and would be worth fixing IMO
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 862373 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update-manager crashed with ImportError in /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/UpdateManager/UpdateManager.py: cannot import name NotEnoughFreeSpaceError (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862373
<mvo> evfool: oh? thanks, I check it out
<bdmurray> pedro_: should bug 849415 still be private?
<ubot4> bdmurray: Error: Bug #849415 not found.
<pedro_> bdmurray, thought i marked it as public, it is now , thanks for pinging :-)
<bdmurray> hggdh: I found another typo in ntfs-3g. ;-)
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> bdmurray: what are you doing with it? Just curious
<bdmurray> hggdh: nothing its used by ubiquity so appears in log files
<hggdh> ah. OK, shoot ;-)
<bdmurray> "Hopelessly many bad sectors has been detected!"
<hggdh> wow. What does it mean? Actually, what SHOULD it mean?
<hggdh> like unfortunately?
<bdmurray> "A hopeless number of bad sectors have been detected!"?
<hggdh> my mind is GPFing trying to parse it as it is written
<hggdh> hopeless number is still sort of weird, is it not?
<bdmurray> maybe you should read a translation and work back from that ;-)
<hggdh> I wonder, French is probably the native language. Perhaps looking at the French translation...
 * hggdh goes try ti
<hggdh> oh, it is not i18n...
<hggdh> bdmurray: why not just s/Hopelessly/Too many/?
<bdmurray> hggdh: works for me, I mostly teasing because of upstream's bug tracker
<hggdh> yeah. I was thinking about it also...
<hggdh> ah well. Will "submit" another one there
<hggdh> bdmurray: are you going to open a bug on that? Or should I?
<bdmurray> hggdh: no I hadn't planned on it
<hggdh> will do it
<hggdh> just for the record...
<bil21al> i want to attend the cermony of oneirics release can you people tell me what is the process?
<penguin42> bil21al: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1186/detail/
<bil21al> tku
<jibel> bdmurray, Hey, could you look at bug 808202 or its on pitti's plate ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 808202 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport wrongly duplicates package installation failure reports. (affects: 14) (dups: 15) (heat: 130)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/808202
<bdmurray> jibel: looking
<jibel> bdmurray, thanks
<bdmurray> jibel: that's something pitti would better be able to handle
<jibel> bdmurray, ok, I'll ping him tomorrow. thanks for looking.
<bdmurray> there is no duplicatesignature being sent by apport so the retracer is looking at dpkgterminallog to come up with one
<bdmurray> or no
<bdmurray> its using the Traceback there
<bdmurray> which isn't helpful
<bdmurray> so we could have update-manager send a DuplicateSignature which would stop this
<bdmurray> jibel: it seems similar to the problem in bug 850482 where update-manager's traceback isn't informative enough
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 850482 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update-manager crashed with SystemError in mark_install(): E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages. (affects: 12) (dups: 17) (heat: 136)" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/850482
<bdmurray> I mentioned this to mvo yesterday
<bdmurray> So I think update-manager should give a more informative error message in both of these cases
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-09-30
<kPb_in> hello all
<htorque> hello everyone! i just went through a couple of my reported bugs and i'm not sure what to do with bugs that got fixed in the meantime but i don't know when/which release or commit. how should i close them? invalid? fix released?
<jibel> htorque, if you're sure they are fixed and you are the reporter mark them as fix released. Do you have an example ?
<htorque> jibel: bug 786870 for example.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 786870 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "[dash] Opera as default web browser is not shown in home screen (affects: 7) (heat: 23)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/786870
<htorque> or bug 824830
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 824830 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Dash tint color ignores solid background color (affects: 1) (heat: 19)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/824830
<jibel> mvo, do you think something can be done at update-manager's level for bug 808202 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 808202 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport wrongly duplicates package installation failure reports. (affects: 14) (dups: 15) (heat: 132)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/808202
<bil21al> any body
<bil21al> 1
<bil21al> see this bug or affected   by this bug 846169
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 846169 in empathy (Ubuntu) "empty settings page for messaging and viop accounts (affects: 1) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/846169
<brendand> anyone else noticing that nm-applet isn't showing anything all of a sudden?
<brendand> nmcli does, so maybe the bug is just in nm-applet itself
<jibel> brendand, confirmed
<jibel> brendand, not nothing, I can enable/disable networking and wireless and edit connections
<brendand> jibel - well, anything that most people would find useful :)
<brendand> jibel - is this the first report then? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/863363
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 863363 in network-manager (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 1 other project) "Network Manager doesn't show network list (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Critical,Confirmed]
<brendand> jibel - i guess so. thanks for taking care of it
<jibel> brendand, thanks for spotting it. a dev is on it, it is a dbusmenu bug.
 * komputes just posted http://askubuntu.com/questions/63796/how-do-i-view-coredump-file
<hggdh> komputes: what do you think of my answer?
<pedro_> komputes, hggdh and you can 'view' it with gdb
<hggdh> pedro_: yeah, I was just adding it -- forgot :-(
 * komputes is looking
<komputes> pedro_: gdb reports Coredump is not an executable format: file format not recognized
<hggdh> komputes: if the coredump is compressed, you have to uncompress it
<pedro_> you need to uncompress it
<komputes> hggdh: you uncompress it from the gz file then...
<hggdh> komputes: gzip -d comdump.gz
<komputes> done
<pedro_> gdb --core=file
<komputes> ok, here we go
 * hggdh waits for the complaint of "I only see ???"
<komputes> I only see 2 lines (woth 2.4MB for this)
<komputes> hggdh: ;)
<hggdh> komputes: can you pastebin it?
<pedro_> then the coredump is no use :-)
<komputes> hggdh: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/700039
<pedro_> komputes, 'back'
<pedro_> gdb is not going to show you anything automatically
<komputes> pedro_: interesting, go on
 * komputes listens attentively
<hggdh> also, consider a 't a a bt'
<komputes> hggdh: and now in english :)
<hggdh> thread apply all bt
<komputes> hggdh: you want me to type this in the gdb command line?
<hggdh> yes
<komputes> oooOOOooo memory addresses
<hggdh> not really, stack *frames*
<hggdh> give it the correct name, and it will answer your calls
 * komputes wants to learn more
<komputes> so can you grep/search the binary file from the gdb command line?
<hggdh> well. Reading stacktraces (or, in gdb parlance, backtraces) is quite simple. Following the code, and figuring out what happened is not as easy
<hggdh> komputes: I am not sure I understand your question
<hggdh> no
<komputes> Should we expand https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage/ to include some guideline on how to review the stacktrace?
<hggdh> I *am* sure I do not understand
<hggdh> there is something there, I added a long time ago...
 * hggdh goes looking for it
<komputes> This would make for a GREAT bugsquad screencast!!!
<hggdh> komputes: start here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<komputes> I ran help and saw nothing about 'threads' (the command you told me to use) there are classes such as aliases, breakpoints, data, files, internals... etc.
<hggdh> gdb is a large beast...
<hggdh> komputes: http://www.gnu.org/software/gdb/documentation/
<jtaylor> the command is thread not threads
<komputes> I'll start a readin'. But if there are any common gdb commands you use, please let me know. This Q&A session has been very helpful to me.
<hggdh> jtaylor: thank you, my mistake
<komputes> jtaylor: correct
<jtaylor> print next frame break backtrace are the most important
<jtaylor> you can do a lot with these few
<hggdh> yeah
<komputes> thanks for helping me understand hggdh pedro and stgraber
<hggdh> you meant jtaylor, right? :-)
<hggdh> komputes: there is still a long and winding road ahead of you... but it will be fun
<jtaylor> gdb is a nice application but lots to learn
<komputes> hggdh: looking forward to getting more comfortable with the more complicated site of QA work
<jtaylor> a week ago I learned how to do remote debugging because my armel chroot did not support ptrace :)
<hggdh> heh. Last time I did a remote gdb was so long ago I do not remember anything anymore
<hggdh> komputes: now, debugging programs is not quite in the QA arena, more on the programming/support
<roadmr> komputes: google "gdb tutorial", some nice stuff there to get you started
<roadmr> I specially like the RMS tutorial heh
<hggdh> komputes: finally, see http://sourceware.org/gdb/current/onlinedocs/refcard.pdf.gz for a carry-with-you
<komputes> hggdh: printing it now
<golfromeo> hello, I am testing day-to-day updates of 11.10. Since a couple of days, after a huge update (xorg?) I can no longer use the thinkpad (I guess tpb program) special keys to change the LCD screen brightness as well as the sound volume. I guess it has started since beta 2 (and later updates). The laptop is Lenovo Thinkpad edge produced in July 2011 Intel P6100 based. What do I do first ? download a nightly CD and reinstall over the c
<golfromeo> good bye !
<bdmurray> Is Launchpad timing out for anyone?
 * penguin42 got one a little while ago - let me try
<penguin42> worked just then
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-10-01
<ali1234> which package is responsible for the "apps available for download" search in the dash? unity-places-applications?
<njin> Hello fellows, i'm back again. can someone triage bug 864270 and set importance high cause afflict all systems. Thanks
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 864270 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "screensaver starts immediatly when on 'Never' (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/864270
<philipballew> just got a desktop, monitor, router, and 5 usb wireless adapters for 50 bucks!
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-10-02
<Laibsch> what is the latest status of "nominate for release" in launchpad?  Is there actually a workflow behing this now?  Back in the days it used to be mostly ignored.
<Laibsch> I'm interested in doing SRU work and wonder how I could easily see bugs that are fixed in #ubuntu+1 but affect an LTS.
<Laibsch> ping SpamapS. ^^^
<micahg> Laibsch: here's the list with nominations: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid
<Laibsch> micahg: Thanks.  Who can accept nominations? And is that when the nomination becomes a "bug task"?
<micahg> Laibsch: an uploader of the package can accept it
<micahg> and yes to the second question
<Laibsch> cool
<Laibsch> that's really nice to see this improvement in the work flow
<Laibsch> previously bugs disappeared from the radar when they were fixed in ubuntu+1
<micahg> Laibsch: the link I gave you is a series specific link, it shows tasks open in that series
<Laibsch> micahg: "uploader of the package" means somebody with upload rights to the package the bug is filed against?
<micahg> Laibsch: yes
 * Laibsch has no upload rights whatsoever to Ubuntu :-(
 * Laibsch bookmarks that link for future reference
<ikt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/862157
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 862157 in ubuntu "11.10 hangs upon boot on Brazos C-50 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<ikt> what would you set this against?
<ikt> since I have the same thing
<ikt> there's this screen full of garbage colours and then it loads properly
<ikt> but those garbage colours are really not good :/
<ikt> might take a screenshot
<shayonj> whats the eligibility for membership approval. Apart from the ones mentioned here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad. As in I did fix a bug last night.. does that help ? :)
 * penguin42 isn't sure what else to suggest to bug 864271 it's a bit odd
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 864271 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel panic with linux-image-3.0.0-12.19 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/864271
<shayonj> i am actually planning for - Preparing New Packages . And i believe for that I need to join the Bugsquad team ?
<jbicha> shayonj: bug triaging and packaging are different, you don't have to do one to do the other
<shayonj> jbicha, yeah right. So i plan to go with "Preparing New Packages", i still will be needing to join the team and complete the steps right ?
<shayonj> with Preparing New Packages i mean taking care of the ones marked with needs-packaging
<jbicha> shayonj: joining Bug Squad is easy, see https://launchpad.net/~bugsquad
<shayonj> jbicha, cool. thats what i wanted to know.. as in i know its straight, just wondering do i need to or now. thanks :)
<txomon> hello, I have  a strange problem, each time I suspend the laptop, after starting it, hibernates
<txomon> anyone has got such strange thing?
<txomon> so anyone here?
<Exodus> txomon, you should ask in #ubuntu it has a larger crowd for support. This channel is more for bug reporting, if you need help reporting the bug this is the channel to ask.
<txomon> ok
<txomon> so here you don't know if someone reported already that bug Exodus ?
<Exodus> txomon, you can look in launchpad for that bug, it has a search box. It is probably reported.
<JanC> I'm sure somebody filed a similar bug, but most of the time it's important you file your own bug (because this is often hardware-specific)
<JanC> except if you find a bug about the same hardware of course
<Exodus> Exactly what JanC said txomon.
<txomon> oki
<shayonj> okay so i plan on working on this bud/wishlist .So can i just go and start working on it directly, keeping the steps in mind mentioned here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing#Preparing_New_Packages
<shayonj> or there is something more needs to be done. I ask because, i just applied for membership and waiting for approval. But that doesnt make a difference, does it ?
<shayonj> need som help with "Needs Packaging Bugs" for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/836764 . anyone around?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 836764 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] RFP: git-flow (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Wishlist,New]
<micahg> shayonj: what about them?
<shayonj> micahg, so this package is already in debian
<micahg> shayonj: so it'll come into Ubuntu next cycle
<shayonj> micahg, oh yeah thought so . So should i just leave message as mentioned in the guide ?
<shayonj> this oen - Packages for this software appear to exist in Debian already. Ubuntu has semi-automatic tools to sync new packages from Debian so it will most likely appear in the next Ubuntu release.
<micahg> shayonj: sounds fine
<shayonj> micahg, thanks !
<micahg> shayonj: thank you :)
<shayonj> micahg, hah !anytime ;)
<shayonj> micahg, need one more help ?
<micahg> shayonj: just ask
<shayonj> okay, so i am working on this other bug which is tagged as need-packaging. And it does not appear in ubunut and debian package list. Now i am looking for its license type. and on th the sourceforge page it says
<shayonj> GNU Library or Lesser General Public License (LGPL), Other License
<shayonj> so is LGPL the license type ?
<shayonj> as in the upstream one
<micahg> shayonj: yes, but questions on how to package are best served in #ubuntu-motu, this channel is for triaging bugs
<micahg> shayonj: rather, it could be that license type, you'll have to look at the source code to be sure
<shayonj> yes at the moment i am triaging it.. so if everyhting works out fine, i will start packaging it :)
<shayonj> micahg, oh okay !
<shayonj> so i found the license types in the source code.. but i am wondering where/how do i link it in the comment
<micahg> shayonj: you can just list it in the description
<shayonj> okay
<shayonj> thanks micahg, would you want to go through it once before I mark it triage. this will be my first triage(ed) bug, or should i ask for a proofread in the mailing list ? :)
<micahg> shayonj: bug #?
<shayonj> micahg, 830052 . but i am still adding the license types
<micahg> shayonj: bug 830052
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 830052 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] PortableSigner (affects: 1) (heat: 4)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/830052
<shayonj> micahg, yep
<shayonj> micahg, yes you can check now
<micahg> shayonj: I think it's fine, I can't seem to find the template ATM
<shayonj> micahg, okay, thanks so much.
<shayonj> micahg, but am i suppose to mark it triaged i am not a bugsquad team member (yet)
<micahg> shayonj: they generally stay as new, I'd have to find the template to mark it triaged
<shayonj> micahg, okay.
<CQ> hello, can someone point me to where I should report kubuntu bugs? googling only points me to the ubuntu launchpad...
<shayonj> CQ, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting
<CQ> shayonj: been there already, that points me to the KDE tracker, or to create a launchpad account which I already have... and through a Plasma awidget I cant get to a help page where I can submit the bug...
<CQ> ...and following the instruction to file the bug on launchpad gets me to the ubuntu launchpad which tells me to look at the kubuntu page you pointed me to.
<CQ> circular references are fun ...
<shayonj> oh i see..yeah sorry about that
<micahg> CQ: if the bug is ubuntu specific, file on launchpad, otherwise upstream on KDE's tracker
<shayonj> micahg, i couldnt find the template. you got the source from svn right ?
<micahg> shayonj: I don't know where it is ATM
<shayonj> micahg, http://portablesigner.sourceforge.net/ and the Source Code Repository at http://portablesigner.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/portablesigner/
<ali1234> i would just like to say that it is really annoying when apport retracer marks my bugs invalid because i have some out dated package, especially when that package has nothing at all to do with what crashed, and also the updated versions aren't available on my mirror
<micahg> shayonj: no, I meant the template for a needs-packaging bug
<shayonj> micahg, as in the guide ?
<micahg> ali1234: I'd suggest sending an e-mail to ubuntu-devel-discuss at lists.ubuntu.com
<shayonj> micahg, this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Needs_Packaging_Bugs ?
<CQ> micahg: ok, thanks... I filed upstream, and on launchpad with a pointer to upstream.
<CQ> micahg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/864848 ... thanks for your help
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 864848 in ubuntu "plasma network manager widget does not connect to UMTS net (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<shayonj> micahg, sorry i didnt get with what you meant by template
<micahg> shayonj: there's a template for how to file a needs-packaging bug
<shayonj> micahg, well the only one i know is this - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Needs_Packaging_Bugs
<yofel> someone know what I should file this against? http://paste.kde.org/129697/
<yofel> python-keyring crash when it tries to use kwallet
<yofel> in oneiric
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-09-24
<Malizor> Hi everyone,
<Malizor> I need someone to target https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem-plugin-arte/+bug/1053671 to Precise and to Oneiric
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1053671 in totem-plugin-arte "The videos feed no longer loads" [Undecided,In progress]
<jibel> Malizor, done
<Malizor> jibel: thanks !
<njin> hallo, bug 1048361 is blocking the installer for me, can someone triage it and set importance to critical
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1048361 in ubiquity "installer stuck in download packages even if not connected or download not selected" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1048361
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-09-25
<freyja_> can this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/1055766 bug just be deleted? It is a waste of everyone's time and immature. It's posted on /r/linux and will contribute to FUD. It's a waste of time and burden on the community.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1055766 in command-not-found "grep -R doesn't automatically search amazon" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bkerensa> freyja_: no... we dont delete bugs and it wouldnt be the first
<freyja_> bkerensa, thank you for the response :)
<julian_fern> Hello :)
<julian_fern> Could someone help me with a bug report, please?
<hggdh> julian_fern: the easiest way is to ask your question -- you do not need to ask to ask, so to speak. If someone knows about it, you will get a response
<hggdh> and hello :-)
<julian_fern> Oh, ok (:
<julian_fern> Well. I reported the bug #1056207, and the automated bot asked me to find the package the bug is about. But since i have no idea what triggers the bug, i can't really find the package...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1056207 in ubuntu "Lots of softwares don't open after last update" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1056207
<julian_fern> So i'm wondering if someone could help me track what package caused the bug, so i can update the bug report.
<hggdh> julian_fern: ah, yes. Let me get the original bug on this
<julian_fern> Ok :)
<mapreri> hggdh: seems to be a  gtk issue, isn't it?
<hggdh> mapreri: it was, and affected overlay-scrollbar
<julian_fern> So what package should i put on the report? GTK?
<mapreri> hggdh: you right...
<hggdh> julian_fern: it has already been fixed, I am trying to find out the bug
<julian_fern> I'm still getting it tbh ._.
<julian_fern> Gonna do a dist-upgrade here then.
<hggdh> bug 1055615
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1055615 in overlay-scrollbar "crashreporter crashed with SIGSEGV in get_fast_child_requisition()" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1055615
<hggdh> I am not sure it has been put available already
<julian_fern> It just came to proposed repositories it seems. Thanks hggdh :)
<julian_fern> Gonna update my bug report then.
<mapreri> julian_fern: close it if the update resolve the issue
<julian_fern> Just did :)
<hggdh> julian_fern: please mark it as a dup of 1055615
<hggdh> (when you confirm it is resolved)
<julian_fern> I put "fix released"... how can i mark it as dup?
<hggdh> to the right, there will be a "Mark as duplicate" link
<julian_fern> Found. Thanks a lot guys :)
<hggdh> you are welcome, julian_fern
<Juanopsy> Any spanish speaker? that can help me with some ubuntu random crashes?
<Juanopsy> anyone? that can help me with some ubuntu random crashes?
<Juanopsy> Plz !!...
<hggdh> Juanopsy: please try one of the -es channels (like #ubuntu-es)
<JuanoPsy> please some help, My ubuntu 12.04 LTS is crashing randomly every 10 minutes or so, mostly whith firefox only,  or with heavy load like, facebook, banshee, inkscape, something else at the same time, but also if I run only "some" movies it crashes... the crash is always the same, full freeze, mouse, keyboard, screen, and the last bit of sound repeating in a infinite loop... my system specs are:
<JuanoPsy> System specs are: Intel® Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.40GHz (says x2 but is only one), 32-bit, 937,2 MiB Ram, Graphics Gallium 0.4 on ATI RV370
<LordOfTime> JuanoPsy, support is probably best found in #ubuntu for that
<JuanoPsy> Yeah thx
<TheLordOfTime> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/1056419  <-- anyone want to explain why the retracer should care?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1056419 in pidgin "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [Undecided,Invalid]
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: because it could not get a good retrace from the crash
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, two issues I see:
<TheLordOfTime> (1) its complaining about the package version
<TheLordOfTime> (2) the version it wants tested with is in *proposed*
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: heh. A super quick look failed ;-)
<hggdh> gimme 10, BRB
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, its complaining about a gtk+2.0 component, which is required, at -0ubuntu1, -0ubuntu2's only in proposed, so where'd i fail?
<TheLordOfTime> -devel picked up my question, so... :p
<phii-tard> hey guys
<phii-tard> having all sorts of fun apport bugs popping up here
<phii-tard> the most frustrating of which is the wicd-daemon bug (allegedly a duplicate of #628432 , but launchpad doesn't seem to believe in bug #628432 , there are many duplicate reports, all linking to this one that i can't see.
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-09-26
<fm_> where should https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1053653 be assigned?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1053653 in gnome-control-center "Capitalization of Ubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<brendand> fm_, what do you mean assigned? which person? or which package?
<fm_> brendand, i am looking for the relevant package, project ...
<brendand> fm_, g-c-c is correct
<fm_> ok, great
<fm_> another bug, that makes calc a bit useless is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1051955 where can i get attention for that one?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1051955 in libreoffice "Hyphenation doubles characters in Calc" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<fm_> it does not exist upstream, so it is either fixed in the new version, or caused by ubuntu patches
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-09-27
<hjd> Question about when to use the tag "patch": I guess this is mainly to tag bugs which have an attachment, but I assume diffs in comments would be ok (bug 811849). What about a link to a patch (bug 690625), or a comment on the changes, ie. not a diff (bug 709901)?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 811849 in ripit "ripit 3.8.0 bug and patch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811849
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 690625 in driconf "driconf: DeprecationWarning with python 2.6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690625
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 709901 in lirc ""PATCH" to enable lirc over network" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709901
<penguin42> hjd: I'd normally use it for anything that has a patch that looks like it intends to fix it
<penguin42> hjd: Whether it's attached, in a comment or pointed to
<penguin42> hjd: just as an indicator that someone has found a way to fix it
<penguin42> hjd: Although not if it's a pointer to what caused the problem
<hjd> penguin42: Sounds reasonable.
<Logan_> Can somebody please make Bug 1024533 public?
 * penguin42 looks
<penguin42> Logan_: Done, didn't seem to be any strings visible in any of the attachments
<Logan_> penguin42: Thanks. :)
 * penguin42 wonders if there is someone that should be subscribed to check things like bug 228531
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 228531 in gaim-themes "Includes non-free images" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228531
<penguin42> bug 235539 is fun
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 235539 in acpi "Laptop boots at Midnight, by itself." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/235539
<pabelanger> Evening, I filed bug 1057813 in the wrong location, can a bug marshal move it into Ubuntu Backports for lucid?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1057813 in git-core "Lucid backport request: describe: Refresh the index when run with --dirty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1057813
<pabelanger> I've already attached the debdiff
<micahg> pabelanger: is that a bug or a feature?
<micahg> on the surface, looks SRUable
<penguin42> can't you do 'also affects' and add it to Ubuntu Backports' ?
<micahg> penguin42: that's pointless, it's either SRUable or backportable
<micahg> and if backportable, better to backport the whole thing
<pabelanger> micahg, Ya, it is a bug and other could benefit from it.  I can start a SRU if you like
<penguin42> micahg: Sorry yes, I meant for his original request to move what it was against
<micahg> pabelanger: that looks more appropriate
<pabelanger> micahg, sure, let me do that instead
<penguin42> hmm is the 'ecryptfs_sig' shown in the output of mount the actual key or something harmless?
<micahg> pabelanger: thanks
<pabelanger> micahg: No problem
<pabelanger> micahg, are you able to target bug 1057813 for lucid?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1057813 in git-core "Lucid backport request: describe: Refresh the index when run with --dirty" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1057813
<micahg> pabelanger: sure
<pabelanger> I'll update the title shortly
<pabelanger> micahg, ty
<micahg> pabelanger: is it in precise?
<micahg> task added
<pabelanger> micahg, no, already fixed in precise
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-09-28
<adamkex> I installed fluxbox and then firefox but there is no autogenerated menu entry for firefox. A menu entry is created if I install other applications. Is this a bug or am I doing something wrong?
<tsimpson> adamkex: see if logging out and back in solves it, if not then it's likely a bug (somewhere in fluxbox)
<adamkex> tsimpson: I've had this problem since yesterday. I also noticed that firefox is missing from /usr/share/menu/ while it is present in /usr/share/applications/
<tsimpson> it shouldn't be required to have an entry in /usr/share/menu/, though it could be the cause
<micahg> that's an archive wide issue which will probably be dealt with in future releases
<adamkex> tsimpson: May I ask you why it shouldn't? All other programs in /usr/share/menu/ are in my fluxbox menu. I can install openbox and so we can see if it is a fluxbox bug or that firefox package is missing a file
<adamkex> micahg: Archive wide?
<adamkex> tsimpson: In openbox one can only start the default web browser, which in this case is firefox. Firefox has no entry.
<tsimpson> I'm in lxde atm, I see firefox in my launcher
<adamkex> tsimpson: Does LXDE use the menu or the .desktop system to generate it's menus?
<tsimpson> not sure, I'll have a look
<tsimpson> adamkex: seems like it ignores /usr/share/menu/ completely actually
<adamkex> tsimpson: I see. Then it seems that LXDE uses the .desktop system instead of pulling menu entrys from /usr/share/menu/. I guess this is a bug since firefox properly support some window managers. Should I file this as a bug?
<adamkex> does not properly support*
<tsimpson> I'd agree and say it should probably include the menu entry, yes
<adamkex> tsimpson: Ok, I will file this as a bug
<adamkex> tsimpson: I've reported the bug now, if you're interested this is the URL: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1057882 Thank you for helping me.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1057882 in firefox "No menu entry for firefox in /usr/share/menu/" [Undecided,New]
<adamkex> tsimpson: I am leaving now, good bye
<em> ouch -- what a devastating and effective lampoon -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/1055766
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1055766 in gnome-terminal "grep -R doesn't automatically search amazon" [Undecided,Invalid]
<dglass> jtaylor:  I uploaded  a few days ago a new debdiff for wakeup on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wakeup/+bug/1040213
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1040213 in wakeup "Request for new upstream version 1.3 upgrade" [Undecided,New]
<dglass> if you have the time to look at it that would be great
<mitya57> hey, can anybody look at bug 1055710 and check if it really needs to be private?
<mitya57> (and probably other private bugs in unity-mail package, if there are any).
<jtaylor> looking
<jtaylor> swapping bugs is simpler :)
<mitya57> jtaylor: I need the stacktrace, and the retracer removes it...
<jtaylor> ._.
<jtaylor> its a python stacktrace
<jtaylor> in C those are seldom useful
<jtaylor> k public too, nothing in there
<mitya57> without the stacktrace I can't even understand what happened...
<jtaylor> I doubt the stacktrce will help
<jtaylor> but its visible now
<mitya57> jtaylor: thanks
<mitya57> in bug 1023158 the stacktrace *is* meaningful :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1023158 in unity-mail "Unity-mail crashed with signal 5 in g_object_newv()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1023158
<jtaylor> yes its hasn't crashed in python
<mitya57> by "crashed in python" I mean it's C stacktrace, not python traceback :)
<mitya57> jtaylor: thanks a lot, maybe you can look at retext bugs as well?
<mitya57> jtaylor: I've got one of them made public today, so I guess there may be other private there
<jtaylor> mitya57: done
<mitya57> jtaylor: thank you
 * mitya57 hates appmenu-qt as it is the cause of both retext bugs...
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-09-29
<tobias_> hi everyone, i'd need some help with selecting the relevant logs for a bug report. System cannot boot into graphical UI after distupgrade. I think it has to do with: Sep 28 18:09:21 edubuntu gnome-session[2074]: WARNING: Session 'ubuntu' runnable check failed: Exited with code 1
<tobias_> Sep 28 18:09:21 edubuntu gnome-session[2074]: WARNING: Unable to find default provider 'unity-2d-panel' of required provider 'panel'
<tobias_> Sep 28 18:09:21 edubuntu gnome-session[2074]: WARNING: Unable to find default provider 'unity-2d-shell' of required provider 'shell'"
<tobias_> help would be appreciated! :)
<Logan_> Can somebody please make Bug 1055807 public?
<jtaylor> done
<Logan_> jtaylor: Thanks, as always. :)
<rickero1> Hello everybody, I'm translating the package ubuntu-manual into french. I encounter some mistakes in the English version. Do anybody have an Idea where to fill a bug for it? The manual is here: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual
<Logan_> I have a question about bug triaging. I understand that Debian marks all bugs as "Fix Released" in version +rm when a package is removed from Debian. What is the appropriate triaging procedure for bugs in packages in Ubuntu that were deleted from the latest development version?
<Logan_> rickero1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/+filebug (most likely)
<rickero1> Logan_: So simple? I cannot believe it :-)
<Logan_> rickero1: Yup. :)
<rickero1> Logan_: thanks... will try / have a good evening or night
<Logan_> You too, thanks!
<Logan_> jtaylor: Any input on my question above?
<Logan_> Or hggdh, maybe?
<penguin42> hmm I don't see a canned message in Bugs/Responses about that
<Logan_> I know. :(
<Logan_> I mean, I guess packages can still qualify for an SRU even if they don't exist in the development version...
<Logan_> It's an interesting issue.
<penguin42> Logan_: I'd assume it'll get auto-closed eventually when no supported versions exist any more, I'd certainly add a note saying it's been deleted out of the latest one, but I don't know what the right thing to do if you wanted to change the status was
<Logan_> They don't get closed automatically on Launchpad, though.
<Logan_> Only on Debian's bts.
<penguin42> Logan_: I think stuff does get closed if it's been reported on version x and x  goes out of support?
<penguin42> I can't remember what exactly the behaviour was but I'm sure I've seen it in the past
<Logan_> I haven't witnessed that on Launchpad. I've seen bugs for packages that don't have anything in repositories anymore, and they're still marked as New.
 * penguin42 has been reporting bugs for a long time
<hggdh> the bugs are still maintained open on all supported releases
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-09-30
<xnox> Logan_: yeah, unlike debian we don't auto-close bugs because (i) this package is still in previous releases (ii) the package might be reintroduced later (iii) it's actually useful information
<Logan_> xnox: kk
<mapreri> help
<mapreri> Sorry i used /amsg by mistake
<om26er> Hi! could anyone on Quantal with nvidia binary driver please see if bug 1058391 is happening
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1058391 in unity "[nvidia] Desktop rolls over vertically when i open the dash or hud" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1058391
<abuchbinder> Hi! I'm trying to backport a patch into Lucid--it's an isolated bug, simple patch, comes with a test suite, and fixes a loses-user-data bug. Good candidate for SRU, I think.
<abuchbinder> The bug is here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vim/+bug/1059085
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1059085 in vim "recovery silently deletes data in large files." [Undecided,New]
<abuchbinder> Ah, convenient. So, if anyone's around--what's the next step here? Do I format a debdiff? Make a bzr branch? If this were Debian, I'd send in a debdiff, but Ubuntu seems to have changed processes at some point. What do I do next for an SRU?
<penguin42> abuchbinder: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/StableReleaseUpdates
<penguin42> abuchbinder: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates  (that's the same I think, but from the ubuntu.com )
<abuchbinder> Right; I've got that, but how do I format the actual patch?
<penguin42> abuchbinder: I've not done SRUs, but debdiffs seem OK, but if you can do a bzr branch they seem happier
<penguin42> oh that page doesn't have that on does it
<penguin42> abuchbinder: http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/fixing-a-bug.html
<abuchbinder> So, I want to do an SRU, and I made a branch here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~adam-buchbinder/ubuntu/lucid/vim/vim-large-file-recovery/revision/58
<abuchbinder> Err, here: https://code.launchpad.net/~adam-buchbinder/ubuntu/lucid/vim/vim-large-file-recovery
<abuchbinder> I filed a bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vim/+bug/1059085
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1059085 in vim "recovery silently deletes data in large files." [High,Triaged]
<penguin42> abuchbinder: Did you see my http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/fixing-a-bug.html post before you dropped off before?
<abuchbinder> Ah, missed it. Thanks!
<penguin42> abuchbinder: I think it might be worth editing the bug description to note that precise and quantal already have versions new enough
<abuchbinder> I made a branch and linked it to the bug. So now I run pbuilder to test it, and then run 'bzr lp-propose' to propose merging. There's no extra steps because it's an SRU?
<penguin42> abuchbinder: I've not done SRUs, just non-SRU fixes
<abuchbinder> (Edited to specify Lucid in the bug report.)
<penguin42> abuchbinder: I'd give it a few days and see if anyone responds to your bug and then if you don't get a response see if you can find someone to prod
<TJ-> abuchbinder: the main thing with SRUs is the patch should usually be in the development release already, and/or upstream. It can vary, though.
<penguin42> TJ-: Looking at packages.u.c precise and quantal have vim versions after the one referenced in teh bug
<TJ-> penguin42: We usually check to see if upstream has fixed the issue. If so, we try to backport the same patch with minor fixups if necessary. If the code-base has changed too drastically then a stand-alone patch is acceptable.
<abuchbinder> TJ: Yeah; that's what I did.
<abuchbinder> See: https://code.launchpad.net/~adam-buchbinder/ubuntu/lucid/vim/vim-large-file-recovery/+merge/127161
<abuchbinder> Please let me know if this is reasonable, or if I should be doing something else process-wise.
<TJ-> abuchbinder: You'll be good to go, then :)
<abuchbinder> Thanks, everyone! I'll be back to nudge people if the patch doesn't get looked at in a few days.
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-09-24
<bloopletech> I have just reported a bug in libgl1-mesa-glx, and I'd like to do what I can to avoid the bug being ignored/unnoticed. The issue revolves around the x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf alternative, and two packages that provide it, libgl1-mesa-glx, and nvidia-304. I am able to help troubleshoot the issue right now; I asked about this in ubuntu-devel, but I think this might be a better venue
<bloopletech> the bug url is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1229734
<ldn13> Since yesterday, I've been unable to submit new bugs in Launchpad.  Neither ubuntu-bug nor manually works.  Both let me fill in the form but won't actually submit.  The button at the bottom of the form, "Submit Bug Report", seems to do nothing.
<chiluk> is anyone here part of the Ubuntu Bug Control team?  I need to nominate bug 1150413 for p, q, r, s .... and I've already attached debdiffs with fixes.
<chiluk> bdmurray you still alive?  you always seem to be the one to push my stuff ^^^^
<bdmurray> chiluk: still alive seems a bit uh extreme.
<chiluk> hah
<chiluk> well I've been working for close to 12 hours now..
<chiluk> I'm looking forward to walking away from this.
<chiluk> anyhow, it's not super urgent, but I'd like to get at least the saucy debdiff uploaded in the next few days.
<chiluk> especially since we're probably getting close to freeze
<bdmurray> well it is beta freeze now, but I'll look at it soon
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-09-25
<chiluk> well let's call this a bug fix... since those can keep going in
<bdmurray> the saucy debdiff is missing any patch tags
<chiluk> I usually just debdiff  old.dsc new.dsc > debdiff
<chiluk> what flags do you want?
<bdmurray> http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep3/
<bdmurray> Its less important for stable releases, but very useful for the development release.
<chiluk> this is my first upload needing to be applied to development release...
<chiluk> or at least I've never been told about this requirement before.
<chiluk> bdmurray, ya know what, I'm going to go for a swim, and I'll take a look at that patch doc afterwards or tomorrow... have a good night man.
<bdmurray> chiluk: you too
<chiluk> bdmurray, I updated the patches for http://pad.lv/1150413
<chiluk> they now include dep3 info in the quilt patch.
<chiluk> I'm all ears on any other suggestions on how I can provide better patches.
<bdmurray> chiluk: thanks, the dep3 info is only really necessary for the development release for the stable releases its just nice to have
<chiluk> yeah it is nice to have.
<chiluk> It wasn't much more effort to update the other debdiffs.
<chiluk> bdmurray is there anything else you would have had to do to my debdiffs that I should be doing?
<bdmurray> chiluk: no, I think its good otherwise
<chiluk> cool thanks...
<chiluk> bdmurray, I guess there was one possible sore point.. in the dep3 Origin I put all the links on one line.... like this :+Origin: upstream, https://gitorious.org/procps/procps/commit/a45dace4b82c9cdcda7020ca5665153b1e81275f, https://gitorious.org/procps/procps/commit/95d0136281ec00c68e2994d708fec4dd28275453
<chiluk> is that correct?
<bdmurray> chiluk: I'm not certain most things seem to indicate that there should be multiple instances of a field if there is more than one thing
<bdmurray> chiluk: It actually might be useful to know the Applied-Upstream information 'It may contain the upstream version expected to contain this patch'.  That we know whether or not to keep it in T.
<chiluk> 3.3.8
<chiluk> contains the later of the two commits
<phillw> hi bug team, can someone mark a bug up as a duplicate, please.
<phillw> ignore that.. I found the tag!
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-09-28
<livram79> hello everyone
<livram79> I have just installed ubuntu 13.10 beta 2 i386 on my IBM Thinkpad R31 (i915 video module)
<livram79> both when I tried it live and after installation there was no panel or application launcher
<Noskcaj> livram79, Do whatever you can to install all upgrades, then run "ubuntu-bug PACKAGE" for what you think is the cause
<livram79> I can only see the Desktop image and when I right-click on it I can get to desktop settings
<livram79> I did apt-get dist-upgrade but same result
<livram79> no Panel or Launcher
<livram79> where can I report this bug???
<Noskcaj> livram79, Try "ubuntu-bug" in the terminal and go from there
<Noskcaj> But it could be an issue with your iso, see !md5
<Noskcaj> !md5
<livram79> the ISO is ok
<Noskcaj> I have to go sorry, bye.
<livram79> the problem is that I cannot open a Terminal, nothing happens when I press Ctrl+Shift+T
<smartboyhw> livram79, Ctrl+Alt+T?
<livram79> oh, I forgot about it! thanks
<livram79> I will try to run "ubuntu-bug"
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-09-29
<phillw> Hi, good people is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/activity-log-manager/+bug/1225804 still locked up in "private"?
<ubot2`> phillw: Error: launchpad bug 1225804 not found
<phillw> thanks ubot, most helpful :P
<ockham> hi, could someone nominate https://bugs.launchpad.net/beautifulsoup/+bug/972466 for Precise (SRU)?
<mitya57> ockham: it was closed on 2012-04-04, are you sure it affects precise?
<ockham> mitya57: yeah, in 4.0.3, which was released on 2013-04.03. but precise has 4.0.2-1.
<mitya57> ockham: nominated
<ockham> mitya57: thx
<ockham> mitya57: patch is at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~leonardr/beautifulsoup/bs4/revision/203 -- is it enough to add it to the bug report? or should i add it to the package and bump the changelog (to what version?) and ask someone to sponsor?
<mitya57> ochkam: debdiff or merge proposal is the preferred way
<mitya57> version = 4.0.2-1ubuntu0.1
<ockham> haven't used bzr in a while. did bzr branch lp:ubuntu/precise/beautifulsoup4
<ockham> now how do i create a branch named lp972466, commit my changes, push them to LP and file a merge request?
<ockham> s/request/proposal/
<mitya57> make changes
<mitya57> bzr commit --fixes lp:972466
<mitya57> bzr push lp:~yourlpname/ubuntu/precise/beautifulsoup4/lp972466
<ockham> will do, thx
 * mitya57 → afk
<ockham> damn. using bzr-buildpackage, but my patch isn't applied. d/rules is overriding some dh_ sections -- which one invokes quilt normally in a 3.0 (quilt) format package?
<ockham> ah wait, i gutess i need to commit this first so bzr-buildpackage picks it up at all, right?
<ockham> *guess
<fehwalker> allo, i accidentally set a bug status wrong and can't fix it :(
<penguin42> fehwalker: Which one
<fehwalker> https://bugs.launchpad.net/hplip/+bug/1197306
<fehwalker> hplip(Ubuntu) should not be fix released
 * penguin42 will change it
<fehwalker> thanks!
<penguin42> fehwalker: But the upstream one should be?
<fehwalker> i think so, that was set before i touched it
<fehwalker> i just added the ubuntu package, then messed up the status
<penguin42> ok
<penguin42> done
<fehwalker> thanks again!
<penguin42> np
<TheLordOfTime> hmm...
<TheLordOfTime> anyone know where I can send this installation report for the 13.10 beta2 amd64 stuff, its on the bugsquad ML i'm not sure it's in the right place though... it talks a lot about the installer and the installation process, anyone know who needs to look at that?
<skellat> TheLordOfTime: It has a lot of issues in it.  In one respect it should go to Italian translators, another it has a ubiquity issue.  As to the root password issue...by default we don't configure a password for a root account.  That's been normal practice for several years.
<TheLordOfTime> skellat, that part i'm aware of
<TheLordOfTime> you're right, it's got multiple issues
<TheLordOfTime> there looks to be two bug reports and a comment about "Hey, there's no root pw" in this
<skellat> Well, the Ubuntu Installer Team doesn't have a mailing list so a bug would need to be filed against ubiquity as to the shutdown issue.
<TheLordOfTime> i think i could poke the dev team and get them to take a peek
<TheLordOfTime> but yes a bug report is probably needed.
<TheLordOfTime> skellat, i did reply to their message, though
<skellat> Just read through it and it looks good.  We can just wait for bugs to be filed.
<xnox> skellat: TheLordOfTime: there is a mailing list ubuntu-installer@lists.ubuntu.com
<xnox> https://lists.ubuntu.com/
<xnox> skellat: why do you say there isn't? there is also #ubuntu-installer
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-09-22
<wagafo> I'm having a problem trying to report a crash of Evince in Utopic. I had the crash and apport created bug 1369894 . But I had no debugging symbos installed, so the stacktrace is useless. Now  I have installed the debuggin symbols, I'm getting again the crash, but apport tells me that the bug has been reported, it sends my to my previous bug report, despite I marked it as invalid. How can I create a new bug report and try to get 
<ubot5> bug 1369894 in evince (Ubuntu) "evince crashed with SIGSEGV in ev_window_title_sanitize_title()" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1369894
<rbasak> wagafo: looks like the retracing service has already been and provided a symbolic backtrace.
<rbasak> wagafo: I would just reopen the bug.
<wagafo> Yes, but is it useful with no debuggin symbols installed? Apport does not allow me to reopen, it sends me back to my previous report.
<wagafo> It tels me "This bug has been already reported..."
<rbasak> wagafo: see the bug report. The retracer bot has already generated a stacktrace with symbols based on your backtrace.
<rbasak> wagafo: so yes, your report is still useful.
<rbasak> wagafo: reopen the bug from the web interface.
<wagafo> OK rbasak, thanks, I will reopen and report upstream.
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-09-23
<teward|web> clarification hunting: is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-calculator/+bug/1209326 covered by a standing MRE or does this need to end up with the tech board
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1209326 in gnome-calculator (Ubuntu Trusty) "SRU micro-release (MRE) 3.10.3 from utopic to trusty - calculator fails to do proper calculatoins after CTRL+Z and Enter" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-09-24
<RoyK> how can I get bug 1364091 fixed? the solution is there...
<ubot5> bug 1364091 in mdadm (Ubuntu) "Possible RAID-6 corruption" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1364091
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-09-25
<cm13g09> Morning all, in re: #1209326 I'm not seeing it in the bug sponsors queue - what haven't we got right?
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-09-27
<bipul> bug 1374754
<ubot5> bug 1374754 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Unable to install Ubuntu14.10 on Virtualbox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1374754
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-09-21
<andersk_> Can someone nominate bug 1497836 for trusty?  (It’s fixed in utopic and later.)
<ubot5> bug 1497836 in closure-compiler (Ubuntu) "Cannot install closure-compiler in a trusty container" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1497836
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-09-22
<wxl> can someone please change the status of bug 1437875 to fix committed?
<ubot5> bug 1437875 in Ubuntu Seeds "desktop-common missing support for Asian fonts" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1437875
<wxl> oh wait i have an idea
<wxl> nope nevermind
<wxl> i guess i can't change status on the project but i know nothing else to file a bug against for a seed. maybe lubuntu-meta would have been better?
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-09-23
<tsimonq2> do we have a team for old bug cleanup?
<tsimonq2> nevermind, as I see Will Cooke's announcement
<fluffy> hi
<fluffy> I installed a light Ubuntu remix to a compaq presario 920 and there are a few programs which fail to start with the "illegal instruction" error. The proc lacks sse2 instruction.
<fluffy> here is the list of flags:
<fluffy> flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mp mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow vmmcall
<fluffy> my question is:
<fluffy> are all computers running Ubuntu supposed to come with the sse2 instruction nowadays?
<fluffy> if so would it be better to install another distribution?
<melodie> it seems there isn't anyone around at this time?
<teward> melodie: I think the issue is a support question, not a bugs question...?
<teward> and "a light Ubuntu remix" sounds like a non-official release/version/flavor?
<melodie> hi teward yes, this is the Bento Openbox remix I am talking about
<melodie> so the type of compilation is unrelated
<melodie> and I wanted to ask here, because I don't know if this is a bug or if this is a general direction for packages to be built without the sse instruction?
<melodie> if midori and glxgears / glxinfo should be compiled with the sse instruction, then I will do a bug report or check if I find one
<teward> melodie: i don't think it's a package specific thing, SSE instruction set support has to come from the CPU.
<teward> my processor on my 14.04 box shows sse and sse2 flags on my processor
<teward> so if your processor doesn't show that instruction set then that's less a package issue, i think, and more a hardware one
<melodie> teward, this machine has sse but not sse2
<teward> and if your computer has sse but the package does not, then it's a package issue
<teward> OR the package needs sse2 for some reason
<teward> and your processor is old
<melodie> it's an old amd athlon xp 2000+
<teward> melodie: that'd be a question for the developers, and potentially not a bug
<melodie> oh ok
<teward> perhaps they only support sse2 in that pacakge
<melodie> so I head to #ubuntu-devel ?
<teward> in which case that's... a different problem
<teward> note I'm guessing, I'm not an expert in instruction set compatibility
<melodie> for what I can see at the moment, xxxterm browser works, xchat works, sakura console works, so do gcompris and pingus
<melodie> and libreoffice
<melodie> midori doesn't (but it's a ppa, the official one being too old and buggy anyway)
<melodie> but glxinfo and glxgears don't work
<melodie> and they are official packages
<melodie> galculator works too
<melodie> most programms seem to work
<teward> melodie: then ask in #ubuntu-devel but keep in mind I am not developer on those packages
<teward> but if it's a more global issue then the issue tracks back to hardware support of instruction sets
<melodie> $ LANG=C glxinfo
<melodie> name of display: :0
<melodie> Illegal instruction (core dumped)
<phillw> Hi, ubuntu-bug is insisting that galculator is not an official package. What is the correct format to report a bug against ubuntu-bug? Thanks.
<melodie> phillw, ?
<phillw> melodie: as I ask, above :)
<melodie> what is the matter with galculator?
<teward> phillw: is it installed from a PPA or the main repos?
<teward> if it's installed from a PPA or a non-ubuntu-repositories source, it'll give that
<teward> apt-cache policy galculator
<phillw> melodie: they have fixed bug 1474571
<ubot5> bug 1474571 in galculator (Ubuntu) "galculator segfaults in paper mode and selecting prefrences " [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1474571
<teward> check which version is installed, and from which source
<phillw> teward, it is in the beta 2 installer.
<melodie> it's a package in Universe
<phillw> which was sync'd up yesterday with debian in order to fix
<teward> oh you mean the one downloading right now *points at the fifteen things downloading, all Ubuntu-isms*
<melodie> and it's also part of the lubuntu-desktop meta package
<phillw> teward: nope.. the one in the iso builds dated 22nd :)
<melodie> teward, thanks for your help, I have to quit now
<teward> phillw: you mean the one i'm downloading now because i didn't pull the daily ;P
<phillw> teward: hmm, how did it get into the iso's? Just out of curiosity,
<teward> phillw: no clue, ask #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-release perhaps?
<phillw> I'll leave trying to report the bug until you have got caught up. give me a poke in the ribs when you're done, if you would be so kind.
<teward> phillw: i'm not a developer of that package, hence the suggestion poking -devel or -release
<teward> i'm not gonna be a proxy lol
 * teward has his own tests to run
<teward> phillw: which beta2 iso?  Lubuntu?
<teward> (assumed)
<phillw> teward: yeah, us and Mate use it, afaik
<teward> phillw: what's the actual issues you're trying to report though
<teward> i.e. why're you using ubuntu-bug
<teward> :p-
<teward> phillw: is it an instruction set error?
<teward> (i.e. Illegal instruction (core dump)) ?
<phillw> in paper mode, you cannot type anything in.  http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker tells us...
<phillw> with an application:                                    ubuntu-bug PACKAGE_NAME
<phillw> core dumps tend to trigger apport for us :)
<teward> phillw: you may want to talk to the person who synced it last
<phillw> okies, I'll have a dig later... got some more iso testing to do first :)
<teward> phillw: give me reproduction steps
<teward> i'm almost done downloading the iso, so :P
<phillw> teward: launch galculator, switch 'view' to paper mode. Expected result "Able to type in numbers / symbols" Actual result "Unable to type anything in"
<teward> phillw: confirm the version you have installed
<phillw> hmm, could be me using it wrong... Just fired up 14.04 (v 2.1.3) and I cannot type in that, either :/
<phillw> in 15.10 it is v 2.1.4
<teward> phillw: do an update/upgrade with apt just to make sure
<teward> (ubuntu-bug not working suggests something's out of date.)
<teward> and tjaalton wasn't able to verify the issue
<teward> [2015-09-23 11:37:32] <tjaalton> so first upgrade to current wily and try again..
<teward> [2015-09-23 11:37:39] <tjaalton> it's fine here
<phillw> I'll ask ianlorin about it.
<teward> ok
<phillw> teward: I have 15.10 as my working machine, it has just been updated and issue still persists
<snadge> what does rls-w-incoming mean?
<snadge> https://bugs.launchpad.net/network-manager/+bug/1498474
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1498474 in NetworkManager "Incorrect MTU on VPN connect" [Medium,In progress]
<TJ-> snadge: it's a tag for the qa release manager reporting: http://www.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/
<snadge> cool.. so the bug i reported will hopefully get fixed before release :P
<wxl> so i have a user that filed a bug 1499037, currently private. i tried to check it to finally get it public, but i can't see it, despite being an active bug squad and bug control member. what am i missing?
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1499037 could not be found
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-09-24
<hggdh> wxl: perhaps this bug is not for Ubuntu?
<hggdh> I will try to hav a look
<hggdh> wxl: I cannot even find this bug on LP
<tsimonq2> hggdh: We had a conversation over at #phillw. This bug is for Lubuntu. It was filed by Phill Whiteside
<tsimonq2> hggdh: Maybe it wasn't filed right on Phill's part
<hggdh> or, indeed, it was not filled as an Ubuntu bug. If it is not Ubuntu, or if it is a security bug, we will not be able to deal with it
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> wxl: Have a look
<sbeattie> wxl, tsimonq2: it's not a private security bug for ubuntu.
<sbeattie> hggdh: ^^
<hggdh> sbeattie: ack
<hggdh> sbeattie: and hi, long time :-)
<sbeattie> hggdh: hey, how are you?
<hggdh> life is good... but sometimes - sometimes - I miss the fun
<hotarun> is libzip2 not in the repo or is it just my system?
<hotarun> in 15.10
<wxl> !info libzip2
<ubot5> libzip2 (source: libzip): library for reading, creating, and modifying zip archives (runtime). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-1.2 (vivid), package size 37 kB, installed size 116 kB
<wxl> !info libzip2 wily | hotarun
<ubot5> hotarun: Package libzip2 does not exist in wily
<hotarun> it's a dependency for an application I need
<hotarun> can I use another package
<wxl> you could compile it yourself
<wxl> you can also see it's in vivid
<wxl> (and trusty for that matter)
<wxl> it's possible it may be out come release of wily, but you'd have to check with the maintainer
<hotarun> can I install it from the vivid repo
<wxl> not without risking some breakage
<hotarun> ok
<hjd> Looks like it should be in Wily though https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libzip/1.0.1-0ubuntu1 *scratches head*
<hotarun> yeah it's weirdf
 * hjd is booting a wily vm
<wxl> hm actually that is strange
<wxl> ah ha!
<wxl> it is
<wxl> !info libzip4 wily
<ubot5> libzip4 (source: libzip): library for reading, creating, and modifying zip archives (runtime). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 44 kB, installed size 118 kB
<wxl> it's just not libzip2 anymore
<hotarun> oh ok
<hotarun> but it's the same thing
<wxl> yep should work
<hjd> Hm... check the changelog on the page I linked to. One of the things mentioned is this "libzip soname change (libzip2 -> libzip4)."
<hjd> So I guess that might be it?
<wxl> +1 hjd
<hotarun> ok so I got this so I could install the a .deb, and it still asks for libzip2
<hotarun> should I change the depends to libzip4
<wxl> i'm frankly totally unclear why it's called libzip𝑛 at allconsidering the version is 1-something
<hotarun> thanks for the help guys
<hotarun> gonna talk to some mgba people
<hjd> possibly the dependency should be "libzip4 | libzip2" so that it will work on all releases.
<hjd> I do share wxl's confusing regarding the package name, but I don't really know this at all so there might be a logical explanation...
<hjd> *confusion
<wxl> the soname SHOULD track the version
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> i mean it usually does at least
<njin> hallo friends, what have I to install to have the trace for this libraries ?
<njin> #4  0x00007f3483200096 in ?? () from /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgio-2.0.so.0
<njin> No symbol table info available.
<njin> #5  0x00007f3483e13093 in ?? () from /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgtk-3.so.0
<njin> No symbol table info available.
<njin> meaning the dgb or dbgsym packages
<hjd> njin: Hello. Which package is the crashing one? Might be easiest to find it through the dependencies.
<njin> hjd Hello, is unity-panel-service
<njin> hjd opr better, unity-services
<njin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1499502
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1499502 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity-panel-service crashed with SIGABRT in g_assertion_message()" [Undecided,New]
<hjd> njin: I'm guessing libgtk-3.so.0 is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0, so that would probably be libgtk-3-0-dbg
<njin> hjd:  yes, thanks for the help, now i try to find libgio-2
<hjd> When I think about it, if you run `dpkg -S /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgio-2.0.so.0` it will tell you which package the file belongs to. This one pointed to libglib2.0-0, which I looked up in the package search (http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/libglib2.0-0), and the corresponding debug package would be libglib2.0-0-dbg (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0)
<njin> hjd...no luck with libgiio, any hint ?
<njin> libgio-2
<njin> hjd:^^
<njin> I read just now above..
<njin> hjd: thanks again, i copied down your hint. Best regards
<hjd> You're welcome :)
<tsimonq2> does anybody know of a really easy bug that I can fix? something like a typo? I am working with wxl to get used to the tools and it would be great if I could have a simple one to test it on
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-09-26
<jarlath_> I need to file a bug against the firefox theme that comes with Ubuntu desktop. Do I file it against Firefox or is there a specific project for the theme itself?
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-09-28
<tlyu> could someone please help with getting a SRU for bug 1571456? it's been waiting for months for a sponsor upload. it also should be at least High rather than Medium
<ubot5> bug 1571456 in glibc (Ubuntu Xenial) "id crashed with SIGSEGV in sock_eq()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1571456
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-09-30
<maxb> Can someone verify and un-private bug 1629188 ? Apport is telling me my problem is already reported there, but apparently it's a private bug, which isn't helpful
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1629188 could not be found
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-10-01
<hggdh> maxb: bug 1629188 is now public
<ubot5> bug 1629188 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in unity::input::Monitor::Impl::UpdateEventMonitor()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1629188
<lessless> Hello folks! There is an error in dmesg "dirperm1 breaks the protection by the permission bits on the lower branch" upon building a docker image on 4.4.0-38-generic in 16.04. Should I fill a kernel bug report?
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-09-25
<sujith> Hi!  Just wanted to know your opinions before I create a bug-report in launchpad..
<sujith> I hit an installation and boot kernel crash with HWE kernel of Ubuntu-16.04.3 (4.10.0-28)
<sujith> Setup is a Dell PowerEdge R940 with 2 socket x 28cores with Hyperthreading enabled.
<sujith> Looks like this failure is due to this patch in HWE kernels: https://github.com/torvalds/linux/commit/dc6db24d2476cd09c0ecf2b8d80313539f737a89
<sujith> Booting works fine when this patch is included: https://github.com/torvalds/linux/commit/c962cff17dfa11f4a8227ac16de2b28aea3312e4#diff-6bd7ef719bca1a2a56b9ebf4bd0bd88d
<sujith> I noticed that fix is already in the 4.11 and above kernels of Ubuntu-zesty
<sujith> so can I request for a SRU release for Ubuntu-16.04.3 HWE kernel for this fix? Especially because this one is a boot/install failure?
<elacheche> Hey folks! Where can I find IRC support related to the Tomcat7 package?
<rbasak> elacheche: community support for tomcat7 -> #ubuntu-server
<rbasak> (for the Ubuntu packaging side at least0
<rbasak> )
<elacheche> thx rbasak The maintaner pointed me to the Bug report related to my issue → https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomcat7/+bug/1625043
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1625043 in tomcat7 (Ubuntu) "tomcat7 package not compliant with tomcat specification" [High,Triaged]
<nael> Hi guys, anybody from Bug Control here can please switch bug 1132736 xorg-lts-trusty from Confirmed to Won't Fix? Please see last comment for rationale. Thanks!
<ubot5> bug 1132736 in xorg-lts-trusty (Ubuntu) "Xorg fails to start after installing the Hardware Enablement Stack due to missing symlink after purging old xserver-xorg" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1132736
<nael> quit
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-09-26
<nael_> Hi guys, anybody from Bug Control here can please switch bug 1132736 xorg-lts-trusty from Confirmed to Won't Fix? Please see last comment for rationale. Thanks!
<ubot5> bug 1132736 in xorg-lts-trusty (Ubuntu) "Xorg fails to start after installing the Hardware Enablement Stack due to missing symlink after purging old xserver-xorg" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1132736
<nael_> Also switch bug 784331 from Fix Released to Confirmed? Reopening the bug as directed by the package maintainer in comment 5. Thanks again!
<ubot5> bug 784331 in Déjà Dup "Support ftp with tls/ssl encrpytion" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/784331
<rbasak> FTR (nael_) is gone: declined the first request, comment in bug. The second request isn't for an Ubuntu task so I can't touch it - wrong channel.
<nael_> Hi guys, anybody from Bug Control here can please switch bug 784331 from Fix Released to Confirmed for Déjà Dup? Reopening the bug as directed by the project developer in comment 5. Thanks again!
<ubot5> bug 784331 in Déjà Dup "Support ftp with tls/ssl encrpytion" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/784331
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-09-28
<nael_> Hi guys, anybody from Bug Control here can please switch bug 784331 from Fix Released to Confirmed for Déjà Dup? Reopening the bug as directed to by the project developer in comment 5. Thanks!
<ubot5> bug 784331 in Déjà Dup "Support ftp with tls/ssl encrpytion" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/784331
<tsimonq2> nael_: Bug Control doesn't have access there, try contacting a member of the Launchpad team.
<nael_> tsimonq2: thanks
